# Wildsau Bilder



## frozen Biker (16. November 2003)

Also da dies ein Alutechforum ist, währe es ja ganz nett wenn 
hier auch ein paar Bilder von euren aufgebauten alutechs zu sehen währen genau wie in der Galerie! Ich habe meine Sau leider noch nicht aufgebaut ist kann ich meine auch noch nicht reinsetzten! Aber bald!

Ps: Sie wird fast so aussehen wie Wolfis


----------



## wolfi (17. November 2003)

na herzlichen glückwunsch!
also ca. so?:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenlutscher (17. November 2003)

Hier ist Meine Sau, bald auch im Verkaufen-Forum.


----------



## AlutechCycles (17. November 2003)

hallöchen, 
ist zwar ein mix unserer palette aber wildsäue gibbet hie auch einige. wird immer wieder aktualisiert.

hier unsere "hall of frame" 


gruß chris


----------



## mikebike (17. November 2003)

.... und noch ne Sau.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## frozen Biker (17. November 2003)

Schön schön! Ja Wolfi so wird sie aussehen nur mit einer 130 Gabel 
@ kettenlutscher warum willst du die Sau verkaufen?


----------



## frozen Biker (17. November 2003)

Ach ja meine Sau wird noch ne schwarze Wippe haben!


----------



## kettenlutscher (18. November 2003)

Weil ich mir wieder eine neue Wildsau bestellen will. 
Ich will komplett andere Parts draufmachen, Saint ...... usw... Da loht es sich nicht alle Teile einzeln zu verscherbeln, da verkaufe ich es lieber komplett, und baue mir dann eine neue Sau wieder auf.


Gruß


----------



## frozen Biker (18. November 2003)

Ok.


----------



## zonoskar (23. November 2003)

Dies ist meine Sau:


----------



## kettenlutscher (26. November 2003)

Wie schon angekündigt, steht jetzt meine schwarze Wildsau ( weiter Oben ist das Bild ) zum Verkauf. Ich habe sie auch im Verkaufen-Forum einestellt mit allen Details....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (11. Dezember 2003)

Endlich ist meine Sau fertig und fährt sich traumhaft!

http://www.bergtroll.com/black/wildsau.html

Ride On!


----------



## cedartec (11. Dezember 2003)

@TribalWarrior

...absolut hochprozentige Wildsau!  

Wie fährt sich die Rohloff?

gruss, gerhard


----------



## Deleted 10349 (16. Dezember 2003)

Danke Gerhard!
Wie soll sich die Rohloff fahren? Genauso genial wie die Sau.
Ist sowas von unkompilziert. Der Anbau ist in sag ich mal 2 Stunden erledigt, wenig Fummelei ,keine Einstellerei. Nach Montage absolut sorgenfrei. Wer jetzt mit Mehrgewicht kommt, der soll weiter Shimpanso fahren und sich damit rumärgern. Fahre die Rohloff schon seit 1,5 Jahren und kein Stress bis dato. Bisheriger Best-Buy für mich. Hoffentlich ist die Wildsau der nächste Best-Buy gewesen muss sich aber erst bewähren.

Oberer Link geht nicht mehr, musste umbauen:
Guckst Du hier!
http://www.bergtroll.com/schwarzwild/wildsau.html


----------



## entlebucher (16. Dezember 2003)

Jo,

die Wildsau vom Tribal fährt sich wirklich ausgezeichnet! Das kann ich bestätigen!

Und sie fühlt sich in den Alpen auch Sauwohl.


----------



## Aggressor (16. Dezember 2003)

Hier mal meine sau


----------



## Aggressor (16. Dezember 2003)

Und hier noch eins mit der sherman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (16. Dezember 2003)

@ agressor:
sehr geil!
endlich mal ein "möbel" was sogar auf pakett gut aussieht.  

gruß
der wolfi


----------



## El loco (17. Dezember 2003)

Moin!

Hier mal wieder der Beweis, dass man Bikes auch mal so richtig hässlich aufbauen kann.... 


Meins isses jedenfalls nicht!!!


----------



## frozen Biker (17. Dezember 2003)

DA das ist meine Sau!


----------



## cedartec (17. Dezember 2003)

@El Loco

Bevor sich hier eine Diskussion wiederholt aus einem anderen Thread, ist ok, dass Dir meine Wildsau Variante nicht gefällt, vermutlich wäre ein Bild ohne Schutzbleche und mit runtergefahrenem Sattel besser angekommen, wenngleich dann immer noch der VRO Lenker und die Psylo den meisten nicht passen dürfte, tja und blau schwarz silber ist auch nicht stylisch genug etc. - Fakt is: mir gefällt sie mit Abstrichen (ne Rohloff und ne Sherman und Scheibenremsen und ein besserer Sattel wären nett - wenn das Geld dafür da ist), sie fährt geil und jetzt im Winter sind die Schutzbleche extrem Klamottenschonend (auf dem Wege zur Arbeit und zurück), zudem fahre ich noch mit Licht, oh Schreck und die Klingel habe ich im Wald auch schon benutzt.

Gute Trails,
cedartec


----------



## fabu78 (17. Dezember 2003)

Und hier mal eins aus Thüringen!


----------



## El loco (18. Dezember 2003)

@ Cedartec

wollte niemandem zu nahe treten oder gar angreifen....  

jedem das seine... 


in diesem sinne...


----------



## cedartec (18. Dezember 2003)

@El Loco

Ist schon ok - wie Du schon sagst, jedem das seine, ich wollte nur eine Diskussion wie in dem anderen Thread schon geschehen zuvorkommen. Wäre ja auch schade wenn alle Wildsäue nur in schwarz oder nur in weiss rumfahren würden. Mir hat jedenfalls die Bianchi grün Variante nicht gefallen, kann es aber nachvollziehen.

Da meine Sau zumeist als Negativbeispiel herhalten darf hatte ich eh keine Lust unter die zum Teil Klasse Säue zu posten, das hast Du mir ja abgenommen,

immer genügend Haftung,
cedartec


----------



## Deleted 10349 (18. Dezember 2003)

@cedartec
Mach Dir nix drauss was andere über Dein Schweinchen denken, Hauptsache ist das Dir das gute Stück taugt. Gut Deine Sau ist nicht unbedingt das was üblicherweise aus einem Hardride gemacht wird aber ich find's ok. Da Du mit dem Teil Deinen Arbeitweg bestreitest muss das Gerät einfach praktischen Nutzen haben. Das die Klingel so ein Gezehter auslöst (nicht hier im anderen Thread) ist mir unverständlich weil das eines der Anbauteile ist, die an meine Sau auch noch hinkommt, der Wanderer an sich reagiert einfach freundlicher wenn man auf dem Singetrail klingelt.
Da Du eh tunen willst, würd ich mit der Bremsanlage anfangen, die HS33 ist zwar prima aber wenn Du Dir ne Sherman zutun willst kommst um die Scheibe eh nicht rum. Die Rohloff würd ich als Tüpfelchen auf dem i bezeichnen.
Was mich noch interessieren würde fährst Du das Gerät auch was anderes als den Weg zur Arbeit?
Noch viel Spass mit dem Schweinchen und den wirst Du haben!


----------



## smog (18. Dezember 2003)

grüezi, meine wildsau enduro.


----------



## smog (18. Dezember 2003)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (18. Dezember 2003)

@TribalWarrior

...na klar, die Gegend hier mit 2 Flusstälern, reichlich Wald und Kalkhochebene ist Klasse. Schöne Abfahrten, Klasse Waldwege, die Singletrailcharkter haben und alles lässt sich per Sau und nicht per Auto erreichen. Wenn ich den schwarzen Rahmen wieder aufbaue (Kinesis HT), darf die Sau im Winter auch nur zum Wochenende raus, aber derzeit muss sie mit zur Arbeit. Ein Auto, und das brauch die Familie, muss reichen. Die Wälder machen ganz klar mehr Vergnügen, aber wegen der frühen Dunkelheit reichts dazu derzeit nur am Wochenende.

Das mit der Sherman ist mir klar, wenngleich es hier noch mit der HS33 geht. Aber es stimmt schon, dann kommen noch mehr Kosten, aber steht auf der Wunschliste. Und Spass macht die Sau auch ohne Ende, und bisher bin ich mit den NBX2.3 auch bei Eis und Schnee zufrieden.

Dir ebenfalls viel Vergnügen mit Deiner Sau, wie bergig ist's eigentlich bei Dir, müsste vermultich einiges mehr sein als hier an der Donau.

"Sauige" Trails  
cedartec


----------



## kettenlutscher (20. Dezember 2003)

Na, was sagt ihr dazu ?!?!


----------



## woodstock (20. Dezember 2003)

geil!!!

ne x-vert carbon? wie funkt die mit dem hinterbau?


----------



## frozen Biker (21. Dezember 2003)

Sieht schick aus!


----------



## dhler01 (21. Dezember 2003)

meine. endlich fertig


----------



## kettenlutscher (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von woodstock _
> *geil!!!
> 
> ne x-vert carbon? wie funkt die mit dem hinterbau? *




Ist echt super Kombination, die Gabel spricht zwar nicht so fein an wie der Hinterbau, hat aber eine super Dämpfung und schluckt alles weg...


----------



## Maui (21. Dezember 2003)

so hier jetzt mein Bikeparkoptimierte dreck SAU .
auch fett oder?


----------



## Maui (21. Dezember 2003)




----------



## fkr-Mike (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi
Seit ich tom kennengelernt habe und seine sau gefahren bin, bin ich total auf Alutech bikes da ich mir aber keine wildsau zur zeit leisten kann zum aufbauen will ich das ddu in weiß und jetzt wollt ich fragen ob vll jemand ein foto von einem aufgebauten hat evt. sogar mit ner firefly oder so drin weil ich würd ne firefly reinhaun.

Wär nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte oder ich mehr infos zu dem rahmen bekommen würde 

Danke

Da MiKe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (25. Dezember 2003)

@maui
die zweitfetteste Sau die ich kenn 

Was hast Du teilemässig geändert?


----------



## Maui (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TribalWarrior _
> *@maui
> die zweitfetteste Sau die ich kenn
> 
> Was hast Du teilemässig geändert? *



nur 2 dinge. 
 hab einen sattel für DH sprich parking
und einen SDG Bel Air  in weiß blau für "nomal"
und ne kettenführung von roox.
sonst alles wie gehabt.


----------



## Moe (21. Januar 2004)

Endlich habe ich auch meine Sau:


----------



## Airhaenz (21. Januar 2004)

@Moe:

Sieht fuer mich so aus, als hättest du ne 200 Scheibe vorne mit nem Shimano XT oder Grimeca Sys8;12 Sattel kombiniert?! Welchen Adapter hast du benutzt um von Postmount auf 200mm IS Befestigung zu kommen?

Gruss Jochen

@all:Mein Schweinchen kommt bald auch via Bild in diesen Thread. Hatte heut den ersten provisorischen Roll-Out: FETT!


----------



## Moe (21. Januar 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> @Moe:
> 
> Sieht fuer mich so aus, als hättest du ne 200 Scheibe vorne mit nem Shimano XT oder Grimeca Sys8;12 Sattel kombiniert?! Welchen Adapter hast du benutzt um von Postmount auf 200mm IS Befestigung zu kommen?



Ja, ich habe vorne eine XT-Bremse mit 200er Scheibe dran. Der Adapter von IS2000 auf Postmount hat die Bezeichnung SM RT75-DH und ist von Shimano.


----------



## Airhaenz (25. Januar 2004)

Da ist sie meine kleine Sau - nach der ersten Erprobungstour!

Die Vorderradbremse wird noch gegen eine Grimeca System12 200 rot ausgetauscht. Hat von euch jemand den entsprecheden PM IS 2000 Adapter von Shimano? Ich suche verzweifelt.Laut Bike Box wird das Teil seit mitte 2003 nicht mehr vertrieben.

Noch was. Meine Sau ist Größe S. Dabei geht die Wippe extrem knapp am Sattelschnellspanner vorbei(2mm). Kennt jemand das Problem?Was fuer einen Schnellspanner sollte man benutzten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugnog (26. Januar 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist sie meine kleine Sau - nach der ersten Erprobungstour!
> 
> Die Vorderradbremse wird noch gegen eine Grimeca System12 200 rot ausgetauscht. Hat von euch jemand den entsprecheden PM IS 2000 Adapter von Shimano? Ich suche verzweifelt.Laut Bike Box wird das Teil seit mitte 2003 nicht mehr vertrieben.
> 
> Noch was. Meine Sau ist Größe S. Dabei geht die Wippe extrem knapp am Sattelschnellspanner vorbei(2mm). Kennt jemand das Problem?Was fuer einen Schnellspanner sollte man benutzten?




Dein Lenkwinkel sieht aber sehr flach aus, wie hast denn den Dämpfer respektive Wippe eingebaut?
Bin kein Superprofi in diesen Dingen, aber es sieht für mich so aus. Vielleicht kann ja einer von den Checkern hier mal was dazu sagen.
Ich denke der Schnellspanner von Alutech müsste doch funzen, oder ??
Ahoi


----------



## Airhaenz (26. Januar 2004)

@Mugnog:

Hab einfach nur die Wippe am Rahmen in die tiefe Tretlagerposition gehaengt.Ansonsten ist der Daempfer, wie bei Auslieferung montiert.
Mag es halt nicht wenn der Schwerpunkt so hoch ist und das Bike tendiezell kippelig.


----------



## kettenlutscher (27. Januar 2004)

Der alte Adapter von Shimano baut aber +43mm auf eine 203mm Scheibe, nicht + 40mm auf eine Grimeca 200mm Scheibe !!

Es gibt auch einen Postmount zu IS Shimano Adapter 2004 für die erhöhung auf 203mm Scheiben, der hat aber eine andere Bezeichnung, ist glaub SM-MP203FP/S oder so ähnlich ...

Frag mal bei www.best-bike-parts.de nach.


----------



## Motivatus (30. Januar 2004)

kettenlutscher schrieb:
			
		

> Na, was sagt ihr dazu ?!?!


sehe du hast saintbremsen...taugen die was? schon erste hardcore berichte, ausfälle, positive/negativ?
mfg freitz


----------



## Moe (30. Januar 2004)

Motivatus schrieb:
			
		

> sehe du hast saintbremsen...taugen die was? schon erste hardcore berichte, ausfälle, positive/negativ?
> mfg freitz




Die taugen genausoviel wie die neuen XT-Bremsen, denn im Grunde sind sie baugleich. Nur das Design ist etwas abgewandelt.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (1. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Bild wurde gestern gemacht. Danke an Reno für's halten. 

(Sattelstütze wird gegen eine mit einem Durchmesser von 30,0 mm getauscht; Maxxis-Reifen kommen wieder drauf, sobald es in die Bikeparks geht )


----------



## Maui (1. Februar 2004)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Bild wurde gestern gemacht. Danke an Reno für's halten.
> 
> (Sattelstütze wird gegen eine mit einem Durchmesser von 30,0 mm getauscht; Maxxis-Reifen kommen wieder drauf, sobald es in die Bikeparks geht )



immer wieder geil
Herlichen glückwunsch   

bin mal gespannt wann hier die erste Sau DH auftaucht.


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Februar 2004)

Hallöle!
Ich habe auch noch eine Sau, die vorgestellt werden möchte.


----------



## Maui (2. Februar 2004)

WilliWildsau schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle!
> Ich habe auch noch eine Sau, die vorgestellt werden möchte.



nit schlecht.   
mir gefallen aber die ALUTECH decals garnit   
deswegen hab ich mir welche von carrierstyle drauf gemacht.
sind einfach stylischer.


----------



## wolfi (2. Februar 2004)

WilliWildsau schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle!
> Ich habe auch noch eine Sau, die vorgestellt werden möchte.



moin-moin willi,
sehr fein...und auch dein nahme 
 
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (2. Februar 2004)

@WilliWildsau

...willkommen mit einem fröhlichen Grunz. Schön, mal ein leuchtend roter Schwarzkittel, sieht gut aus!  

Gruss, gerhard


----------



## kettenlutscher (5. Februar 2004)

Motivatus schrieb:
			
		

> sehe du hast saintbremsen...taugen die was? schon erste hardcore berichte, ausfälle, positive/negativ?
> mfg freitz



Ich habe sie erst "warmgefahren", aber noch nicht "heiß gemacht". 
Ich finde die Saints nicht schlecht, von der Bremskraft ist die XT DH 2003 4-Kolben etwas besser, dafür ist die Saint besser dosierbar, und schleift nicht so oft.. und sie ist leichter. Also im Verhältnis Bremsleistung/Gewicht liegt sie ganz vorne !
Heute habe ich die angeblichen Kool Stop wunderbeläge montiert, die laut BIKE 50% Mehr bringen sollen ... das ist bißchen hoch gegriffen. Sie beißt zwar deutlich agressiver zu, damit schlägt sie die alte XT, aber neigt leider mit Kool Stop zu "stottern". Mal sehen ob es nach einbremsen der Beläge weggeht ...


----------



## DH-Man (8. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

endlich fertig... und SAUGEIL :


----------



## woodstock (8. April 2004)

meins:


----------



## wolfi (8. April 2004)

@ dh-man & woodstock:
  
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## Spitti (8. April 2004)

Hi,
Ich will mir auch ne Sau kaufen...was mus ich denn für so einen Rahmen blechen? 

Ich glaube das meine Frage hier nicht her gehört...Es wär OK wenn ihr mir ne PN schreiben würdet

Gruß
Spitti


----------



## wolfi (8. April 2004)

schaust du hier 
und auf der alutech seite gibt´s auch die aktuelle preisliste zum download.
ich hätte auch noch einen günstigen und guten 2001er rahmen, wenig gefahren.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## TinglTanglTom (8. April 2004)

hier mol meine
endlisch der fsa vorbau und holzfeller lenker 

jetz is das teil ferdisch, aus ende schluss  

obwohl, vieleicht vorne wieder ne mag 30? 
egal hier mal das aktuelle bild


----------



## Moe (8. April 2004)

Ui, den Dämpfer hauts doch voll ans Unterrrohr oder täuscht die Perspektive?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (8. April 2004)

Moe schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, den Dämpfer hauts doch voll ans Unterrrohr oder täuscht die Perspektive?


ne du, das is schon alles richtig so wie der dämpfer drinnen is


----------



## The Great (9. April 2004)

@woodstock
lässt sich sehr geil fahren! aber DEINE gabel war imho etwas träge. und das sag ich nicht nur weil du meinst meine wär zu schnell  
(3.4., der mit dem schwarzen bullit)

find eure wildsäue richtig geil! echt schicker rahmen


----------



## woodstock (9. April 2004)

fand dein bullit auch sehr geil, nur hintenrum was träge (aber klar 5th element). deine 888 hat verdammt geil angesprochen nur dieser kick beim ausfedern hat doch irgendwie was gestört. sicher gewöhnungssache, aber bissel mehr zugstufe sollte schon sein, sonst schießts dich zu sehr raus. werd drüber nachdenken evtl. die gabel mal aufzumachen und anderes öl reinzumachen!
fandest du sie nur vom ausfedern zu träge oder auch im ansprechen?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (9. April 2004)

@woodstock:
chic!
In welcher Gondel hat das Schwein den posiert?


----------



## Airhaenz (10. April 2004)

So, jetzt hab ich auch vorne wieder ne seriöse Bremse..
Hinten kommt auch noch ne 200er Scheibe dran - dann passt's;-)

Die Sau ist ein super Xtrem Tourenrädchen


----------



## Mugnog (16. April 2004)

ist auch meine Sau fertig gestellt. Hier eine Aufnahme vor der ersten fahrt. MIt Markierung am Sattel )))) (hatte ich wohl noch vergessen). Die Kabellegung muss ebenfalls noch perfektioniert werden. 
Nach den ersten Ausritten bin ich begeistert. Initial noch ein wneig irritiert der Federung wegen (mein erstes Fully), doch auch das spielt sich langsam ein.


Aufbau:
Hardride 1.5 in L mit Alutech Steuersatz und Swinger 6-way
Manitou Sherman Breakout 2003
Sun ST 26" mit Hügi FR, Maxxis Ignitor 2.3 mit Normo-Schwalbe Schläuche
Hope Mono M4 200 vo+hi
Race Face Diabolus Vorbau (50mm) mit Syntace Vector DH Lenker + Odi Intense Griffen
Alutech Sattelstütze mit Selle Flite Sattel
Truvativ Innenlager Gigapipe DH + 3-fach Holzfeller + DMR V12 Pedale
SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk + Kasette + XT Umwerfer + SRAM Triggern

Gewicht so um die 17Kg

Teile teilweise bei ebay ersteigert, teilweise in Irland und weiss Gott wo bestellt.........

Ich finde es ganz gelungen, was denkt Ihr??
Bessere Bilder werden folgen. Hier noch zu viel Hintergrund, dennoch schöne Spielwiese)))

Grüsse
DER MUGNOG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (16. April 2004)

Servus,

ihr habt auch alle so geile Säue!!!

Ich will auch endlich!!!

Mattschwarz, mit Rohloff, so muss sie sein

Viel Spaß beim wühlen.


----------



## dantist (16. April 2004)

@ mugnog - schöne sau, die du dir das aufgebaut hast. ich freu mich schon auf grössere bilder. 
was ist das hinten für eine scheibe, eine 200er?


----------



## Mugnog (16. April 2004)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> @ mugnog - schöne sau, die du dir das aufgebaut hast. ich freu mich schon auf grössere bilder.
> was ist das hinten für eine scheibe, eine 200er?




Ach auf Dantist ist eben Verlass. Ja, hinten auch ne 200er Scheibe, mit Adapter. Ist zwar in Silber, aber stört nicht. Und wenn es mich mal stören sollte, wird er ruck-zuck umlackiert. Aber bisher sieht es eher nach High-Tech aus, und das ist gut soooooooooooooooo.

Ahoi


----------



## dantist (16. April 2004)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Ach auf Dantist ist eben Verlass. Ja, hinten auch ne 200er Scheibe, mit Adapter. Ist zwar in Silber, aber stört nicht.
> 
> Ahoi



ich geb mein Bestes wegen meiner Verlässlichkeit...   

Kurze Zwischenfrage wegen Hopebremsen. Ich habe an meiner Sau hinten eine Hope M4 mit 165er Scheibe mit dem Caliper 3 montiert. Wenn ich nun eine grössere Scheibe (185er)  montieren möchte, muss ich den Caliper tauschen oder gibts da Adapter? Falls Adapter, sind das spezielle Hope-Adapter und wo gibts die? (Sorry, ist ja eigentlich total Offtopic.)

Ein grösseres Foto von deiner hinteren Bremse würde mir auch dienen.


----------



## cedartec (16. April 2004)

@Mugnog

wahrlich - gelungen   
Sieht ja Klasse aus. Schwarz kommt halt doch immer gut, und ne hochwertige Ausstattung...

Viel Vergnügen beim Reiten!
Und nun ab ins Venn   

cheers, gerhard


----------



## Mugnog (16. April 2004)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> @Mugnog
> 
> wahrlich - gelungen
> Sieht ja Klasse aus. Schwarz kommt halt doch immer gut, und ne hochwertige Ausstattung...
> ...



Vielen Dank Gerhard. Ich weiss Schwarz ist nicht sonderlich orginell, aber eben klassisch und schnörkellos. Einen schwarzen Anzug kann man auch fast immer tragen ))
Gerhard, viel Spass weiterhin mit Deiner Sau.

@ Dantist: Ich habe die Mono M4, Caliper No8, und dann zusätzlich einen Adapter gekauft: 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...s Disc Spares&ModelID=778&EngDescription=TRUE 

Müsste meiner Meinung nach und auch laut der englischen BEschreibung mit der M4 165 gehen.

Nur einen Adapter dort zu bestellen wird sich wohl nicht lohnen.
www.mountainbikes.net haben auch Hope, sonst sticha in der Schweiz.


Greetz
Ahoi


----------



## cedartec (16. April 2004)

Guten Abend Florian,
war nicht ironisch gemeint mit dem schwarz, schaut ja gut aus, auch weiss ist häufig vertreten, und die Ausstattung macht echt neidisch. Aber im Ernst, da ich zwar aus AC stamme, aber schon 'ne Weile weg bin, wo treibst Du denn die wilde Sau durch den Wald? Richtung Roetgen?

Na denn, viel Vergnügen am Wochenende.
Cheers, gerhard


----------



## chickencutter (17. April 2004)

Hab` hier nochn`Bild von meiner Sau, man achte auf den Kantenschutz am Gusset !


----------



## woodstock (18. April 2004)

TribalWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> @woodstock:
> chic!
> In welcher Gondel hat das Schwein den posiert?



war im zug von köln zurück richtung aachen so gegen halb 1 ... why?

@chickencutter: häng den dämpfer lieber was höher ein ... dein lenkwinkel schaut arschflach aus ... machste dir und deinem material(dem vor allem beim droppen) keine freude ...


----------



## chickencutter (18. April 2004)

Danke für den Tip mit dem Lenkwinkel, dachte schon, dass da was nicht stimmt, werde es gleich ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (18. April 2004)

@chickencutter

 schicke Sau. Haste schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gusset-Blechen gemacht oder bist Du nur Mega-vorsichtig?

cheers, gerhard


----------



## anderson (19. April 2004)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> @chickencutter
> 
> schicke Sau. Haste schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gusset-Blechen gemacht oder bist Du nur Mega-vorsichtig?
> 
> cheers, gerhard



klares klebeband hab ich auch an allen stellen am rahmen, wo züge sich bewegen, u.a. an den gussets. außerdem hab ich teils noch eine wicklung klebeband um die leitungen. das gusset schleift sicher nicht in arrsch, aber den lack runter und die leitung durch.

haller


----------



## Deleted 10349 (19. April 2004)

@woodstock
Wenn's ne Gondel gewesen wäre hätte mich interessiert an welchem Berg ihr rumgegurkt seit.

@hühnchenschneider
Chic! Wie kommst Du mit dem Lenkwinkel zurecht? Scheint mit recht flach oder? Gute Idee mit dem Kantenschutz!


----------



## crossie (22. April 2004)

hihi









baaaald....


----------



## wolfi (22. April 2004)

na da tropft doch alles bei so viel vorfreude, oder?  
na denn zusammenstecken und zum treffen anmelden!
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## chickencutter (3. Mai 2004)

Hab den Dämpfer jetzt anders eingehängt, Lenkwinkel ist jetzt besser, fährt sich auch agiler (geiler).


----------



## woodstock (3. Mai 2004)

schaut verdammt geil aus ... würde nur an deiner stelle nen kürzeren vorbau nehmen! son 50-60mm teil ist verdammt geil und das fahrverhalten wird dadurch viel direkter und die kontrolle übers bike verbessert!


----------



## woodstock (19. Mai 2004)

noch mal nen aktuelleres bild vor winterberg:







kleiner tipp vom onkel jürgen, an alle die ne dc fahren:
die gummistopper an den oberen standrohren sollen auf die doppelschweissnähte ausgerichtet werden ... mir hats schon auf 1 seite ne delle ins gusset gehauen, ärgerlich aber egal.


----------



## Alpha_1 (5. Juni 2004)

passt vieleicht net ganz hierher, aber was wiegen eure säue so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (5. Juni 2004)

endurosau mit z150 und sun dd (schwer!) und 3 blätter und fox v-rc 190ebl: 17 komma nochwas kg

haller


----------



## xtc-matze (6. Juni 2004)

Hardride mit Mz 888, fox v.-rc, Sun DD, einem Kettenblatt und Nokian Gazzaloddis (komm' aber bald Highroller drauf): ziemlich genau 20 kg!


----------



## entlebucher (6. Juni 2004)

Servus,

mal eine Frage:
Hat jemand eine eloxierte Wildsau? Und Bilder?


Wäre echt nett.


----------



## crossie (9. Juni 2004)

endlich fertig


----------



## Maui (9. Juni 2004)

einfach nur geil   

hmm mit ner shiver wie meins   

würd mal gern wissen ob jemand ne sau mit steckachse hat und ob das es bring ?


----------



## fabu78 (9. Juni 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> endlich fertig



Gratulation!!!  

Mich würde mal das Gewicht bei dieser Zusammenstellung interessieren!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe (9. Juni 2004)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> einfach nur geil
> 
> hmm mit ner shiver wie meins
> 
> würd mal gern wissen ob jemand ne sau mit steckachse hat und ob das es bring ?




Meine Sau hat hinten Steckachse. Macht einen soliden Eindruck und läßt sich hervorragend fahren. Ob es im Vergleich zu Schnellspannern mehr bringt kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich noch nie mit Schnellspannern gefahren bin


----------



## JohG (9. Juni 2004)

hey crossi
super geile kiste die du dir da zusammen gebaut hast   

joh


----------



## crossie (9. Juni 2004)

fabu78 schrieb:
			
		

> Gratulation!!!
> 
> Mich würde mal das Gewicht bei dieser Zusammenstellung interessieren!
> mfg



gewogen mit ner körperwaage: 20.2 kilo. wird aber durch andere reifen hoffentlich noch leichter.... 

bisher aber guter fahreindruck... morgen mal wildbad... 

cheers
crossie


----------



## NoWayFredi (11. Juni 2004)

Hei
Eine Österreichische Sau!!!!
Verletzungs bedingt zu verkaufen!!!!!
RideOn


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (13. Juni 2004)

Hier mein Franken-Schweinchen
(Noch halbe Baustelle)


----------



## dantist (19. Juni 2004)

ich glaube mein Schweinchen ist in diesem Thread noch gar nicht aufgetaucht - dies möchte ich nun nachholen. Inzwischen ist sie mit einer Rohloff Speedhub ausgerüstet worden, die ist echt empfehlenswert. Die Anschaffung hat zwar meinem Konto wehgetan, doch nun möchte ich nichts anderes mehr...


----------



## entlebucher (19. Juni 2004)

Servus,

@Dantist
Herrliches Bike! Jetzt ist deine Wildsau Komplett  

Was wiegt sie jetzt mit Rohloff?

Hab nämlich das gleiche vor, dass heisst der Rahmen ist schon bestellt, bin mir noch bei der Gabel unsicher...

Welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer?

Gruss


----------



## dantist (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Entlebucher

ja, danke für das Kompliment, die Sau fühlt sich auch ziemlich komplett an. Das genaue Gewicht kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe sie noch nie gewogen. Ich tippe auf die 18 - 20 kg werden es schon sein. Das ist zwar recht schwer, doch die Räder (Mavic D321 und Maxxis High Roller 2.5) haben natürlich auch ihr Gewicht. Zudem ist die Z150 bekanntlicherweise auch kein Leichtgewicht. 

Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich trotz all dem noch ziemlich probemlos überall hoch komme. (In einem gemächlichen Tempo natürlich). Da ich die Hügel meistens selber erklimme bevor ich sie runterstürze, habe ich mich für die Rohloff entschieden, eine optimale Lösung für mich. Würde ich nur downhillen, täte es auch eine 9-Gang Schaltung und Kettenführung.

Es ist ein Fox Vanilla RC Dämpfer mit 190er Einbaulänge verbaut worden.

Hast du deinen Rahmen mit den Rohloff-Ausfallenden bestellt (ich habe Standardausfallenden)?

Grüsse und viel Spass mit deiner Sau, wenn sie dann mal eintrifft (Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude)
 Daniel


----------



## entlebucher (20. Juni 2004)

Servus,

ja, hab die Sau mit Rohloff Vorbereitung bestellt. 
So in der Art wie der TribalWarrior seine Enduro fährt.

Aber die Speedbone Lösung funzt auch, bin bisher so gefahren. Nur die Zugverlegung ist dann halt stressiger.

Meine Ausstattung ist etwas leichter gewählt...

Wiegt die 2004er Z150 eigentlich weniger als das 03er modell? (Also keine 3,2Kg?)

Du wirst noch viel Freude an der Rohloff haben! Fahre sie jetzt schon 3 Jahre.

Ja, die Vorfreude frisst mich auf!  
Viel Spass mit der Sau! 
Vielleicht können wir dann mal ein kleines Rudeltreffen der Schweizer Sautreiber ausmachen?

Gruss


----------



## dantist (20. Juni 2004)

entlebucher schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ja, hab die Sau mit Rohloff Vorbereitung bestellt.
> So in der Art wie der TribalWarrior seine Enduro fährt.
> ...



@entlebucher: das dürfte eine schicke Sau werden, die du da in der Pipeline hast. Ich weiss nicht genau, ob die 03 Z150 schwerer oder leichter als das 04er Modell ist - gewogen habe ich sie (die 04er) auf jeden nicht.

Hätte ich von Anfang an gewusst ,dass ich mal auf Rohloff umsteigen werden, hätte ich natürlich Rohloff-Ausfallenden genommen, aber so mit dem Speedbone funzt's eigentlich auch ganz gut.

An der Rohloff dürfte ich wirklich lange meine Freude haben, ich war heute gerade in Todtnau, und sie hat einen tadellosen Dienst geleistet. Ich weiss schon, dass meine Sau kein Leichtgewicht ist, aber eben ich benutze sie halt eher für Freeride und Downhill - bergauf nehme ich es gemütlich.

Einem CH-Wildsautreffen wäre ich sicher nicht abgeneigt - Tribal Warrior hatte auch schon die Idee....

Grüsse Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (20. Juni 2004)

Servus,

ich hoffe die Sau wird rechtzeitig vor dem 1.August fertig. Danach soll´s losgehen  

Fährst du in Lenzerheide mit beim Bike Attack?

Ich hab mit dem Gemini auch schon knapp 18kg hochgewuchtet, das ist Training pur!
Jetzt wo ich auf einem Hardtail unterwegs bin merke ich, dass ich oft schneller bin als mancher CC-Feilen Raser...
Aber bergab :kotz: 

Wir können dann ja mal in den August/September was planen, wenn ich was grunzendes im Stall stehen hab.

Gruß

Hendrik


----------



## dantist (20. Juni 2004)

entlebucher schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich hoffe die Sau wird rechtzeitig vor dem 1.August fertig. Danach soll´s losgehen
> 
> ...



Beim Bike Attack mache ich nicht mit - ich bin nichts so der Racetyp...  

Ja ja, ein schweres Bike erspart das Fitness-Studio   

Nimmt mich jetzt schon wunder ,wie deine Sau aussehen wird!


----------



## frozen Biker (22. Juni 2004)

@croissant

hattest du jetzt eigentlich mal in irgendeinem Forum geschrieben wie die The Cleg Bremsen sind?
Bin nämlich auch am überlegen ob ich in Zukunft meien Hayes gegen The Cleg tauschen sollte. Und wollte halt einfach mal fragen ob es sich lohnt!
cya

martin


----------



## ELM (23. Juni 2004)

Ich kann meine Sau nicht reinstellen   

Meine Bilder sind zu Groß !!!!


----------



## smog (23. Juni 2004)

hallo zusammen
hier mal ein aktuelles pic meiner wildsau, frisch hergerichtet für den trailfox laax.

hügi fr, hope m4, mz z1 qr20, dt swiss 210, xt, xtr, king steelset, bling bling, thomson vorbau, roox stütze, flite slr...u.s.w.

16kg


gruss
smog


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (26. Juni 2004)

Nu iss sie auch fertig
....Bike-Park getestet und für gut befunden


----------



## frozen Biker (20. Juli 2004)

So entlich habe ich auch mal Bilder von meiner Sau!
Aber leider keine gute Quali

Also hier ist sie meine Monster Sau.


----------



## cedartec (20. Juli 2004)

Hey frozen,

da hast Du ja ne Monster Sau auf's Parkett gelegt! Nettes Geschoss,
Gratuliere, viel Vergnügen beim Fahren

 

cheers, gerhard


----------



## wolfi (20. Juli 2004)

@ frozen:
   

die gute alte tripple monster ist doch die einzige echte gabel! nicht so zahnstocher wie die anderen  
sehr schönes bike!!!
gewicht? 20+?
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozen Biker (20. Juli 2004)

23,6 Kg  
Aber ist mir egal! Noch ist es ein wenig Kopflastig!
Aber ich glaube mal das das durch einen größeren Dämpfer sowie eine Rohloff ausgeglichen wird!


----------



## wolfi (21. Juli 2004)

holla!
na da wird die schwerkraft aber ihre reine freude dran haben *grins*
wann und wo kann mann die monstersau mal bewundern? rittershausen?

gruß
der wolfi

*mit schlanken 19 kg*


----------



## woodstock (21. Juli 2004)

nene da hat der martin seine androhung wirklich wahr gemacht ... 23kg ist heftig und das kopflastige war irgendwie klar...

naja trotzdem würde ich sie mal gerne fahren! meld dich mal wieder im icq dann können wir uns mal in winterberg treffen!


----------



## frozen Biker (21. Juli 2004)

@ wolfi & woodstock

ich hätte auch mal wieder bock auf ein treffen. 
Solln wa nicht mal ein Wildsautreffen "the rebirth" machen?   
Dann könnt ihr ja mal probesitzen!

@ woodstock

Hab dir ja mal geschrieben gehabt das mein ICQ in letzter Zeit nicht funtzt
da meine Festplatte geschrottet ist. Da ich nun die ganze Zeit mit der Festplatte meines Fathers arbeite und der nicht will das ich ICQ downloade kann ich mich leider momentan nicht über ICQ melden.


----------



## woodstock (21. Juli 2004)

probier mal icq2go ... auf www.icq.com oben steht was von icq anywhere oder so und damit kannste ins icq zu gehen ohne den ganzen krams runterzuladen!


----------



## frozen Biker (22. Juli 2004)

jop funktioniert! Bin momentan im ICQ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (3. August 2004)

Servus,

es ist vollbracht!!! Nach langem Warten hab ich endlich meine Wildsau!  

Ein richtiges Schwarzwild  

Schwarz eloxierter Hardride Rahmen
Rohloff
Jr.T mit Steckachse
XT Kurbel
...

Der Dämpfer ist noch der falsche, aber das wird noch.

Die Sau hat in ihren ersten 4 Tagen schon einiges mitgemacht. Meine Erwartungen wurden sogar noch übertroffen!  

Mal sehen wie sie sich im harten Alpen-Alltag schlägt


----------



## Moe (3. August 2004)

@entlebucher

Ui, das Schweinchen gefällt mir sehr gut. Viel Spaß beim Freireiten


----------



## wolfi (3. August 2004)

moin,
sehr schön   
und herzlichen glückwunsch!
du wirst begeistert sein! ich habe meine sau schon über div. gardasee trails gehetzt und es funktioniert, auch bergauf! ich habe immer früher als das rad aufgegeben.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## cedartec (3. August 2004)

@entlebucher

Und wieder ne geile Rohloff-Sau - bin gespannt, wann meine Wunschgrenze meine kapitale Hemmschwelle überschreitet. Viel Vergnügen und klasse Trails, ich möchte meine Sau nicht mehr missen. Schönes Exemplar der Gattung "singularis porcus" (frei nach Obelix).    

Viel Vergnügen,
cheers, gerhard


----------



## Maui (5. August 2004)

da kann man nur sagen
SAU Geil


----------



## slaughter (15. August 2004)

die schaun ja alle echt geil aus aber fahren eigentlich alle sautreiber fullies. net das ich was dagegen hät aber ich will mir nen ddu hardtail und z1 freeride aufbaun und hätts einfach mal ganz gern gesehen. vieleicht kann ja ma einer nen aufgebauten ddu hochladen


----------



## frozen Biker (17. August 2004)

Hab auch mal ein paar schönere Bilder gemacht:


----------



## JohG (18. August 2004)

was sucht die gabel in dem rad?


----------



## frozen Biker (18. August 2004)

Eine nette Freundschaft!

Neh mal im ernst! Es passt echt gut! Und es fährt sich auch super!
Von daher gibt es eigentlich keine andere Gabel für mich und die Sau!


----------



## JohG (18. August 2004)

hehe dann ist gut  mag die gabel nur nicht so sehr, aber wenn du es gut findest  

grüße
JOH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chlotte (3. September 2004)

soo jetzt muss ich mich ja auch mal vorstellen, oder besser meine sau! ich hab das forum schon ein wenig länger beobachtet und ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich mir so die ein oder andere sache abgeguckt habe... 
Der größte fehler an der kiste ist der manitou dämpfer! da hat sich gleich beim ersten ausritt der ventileinsatz der spv-kammer gelockert! also bin ich so zwei oder drei abfahrten ohne luft in der kammer gefahren was zur folge hatte das ich jetzt ein schönes öL-luftgemisch habe .... also alle die noch keine sau haben, aber eine haben möchten seid vernünftig und nehmt den foxdämpfer!!!.....ach will irgendjemand einen manitou sixway kaufen? 
ist mit 2 wochen natürlich noch ein echter Frischling aber in ihrem heimatrevier kennt sie sich schon ganz gut aus. 
Am sonntag will ich mal winterberg unsicher machen. ist vielleicht irgendwer von den alteingesessen wildsautreibern da? so zwecks erfahrungsaustausch?

 b.denne


----------



## cedartec (3. September 2004)

@chlotte

Haste auch ein Bild von Deiner Sau?
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber, Romic funzt auch gewaltig gut - und es ist betrüblich, dass es wohl in letzter Zeit QC Probleme bei Manitou gibt. Ich hatte übrigens Ärger mit einem Fox, Pech kann man halt überall haben. Aber wie gesagt, Romic fährt sich auch geil.

 

Viel Vergenügen mit Deiner Sau,
cheers, gerhard


----------



## frozen Biker (3. September 2004)

Ich kann dazu nur soviel sagen das der Manitou mehr als nur Stabiel ist!
Mir ist der Dämpfer schon so heftig durchgeschlagen (wegen viel zu weicher Feder) das der Durchschlagsschutz langsam anzu bröckeln fängt der Dämpfer aber selber heile bleibt! Bei nem Kumpel ist der Fox durchgeschlagen und sofort hat es die Dichtung zerissen!
Dämpfer hin Dämpfer her! Jeder sollte den nehmen den er für richtig schätzt!
Wie cedratec schon sagt pech kann man bei jedem mal haben!


----------



## ichkriegediekri (3. September 2004)

..na endlich es ist fertig   

Bis jetzt fährt es sich wirklich gut, -ok etwas ungewohnt de Aufrechte Sitzposition und die 4kg mehr gegenüber nem Specialized Enduro - aber ich denk daran gewöhnt man sich dann.

Das einzige was mich irgednwie nervt ist der 200mm lange Dämpfer ich kann den nicht verstellen, sonst ist das sitzrohr für mich zu hoch. Da muss ich mich wohl nochmal erkundigen warum die mir nen 200er eingebaut haben. Auch wenns dann 190mm FW sind


----------



## chlotte (9. September 2004)

so da sind mal zwei fotos von meiner sau
das we in winterberg war echt eine erfahrung der besonderen art!
die wildsau hat die dh piste in einen bürgersteig verwandelt! kein vergleich zu meinem alten giant ac team!
@ ichkriegedikri  Kann es sein das am sonntag in winterberg nebeneinander geparkt haben? und dein kumpel nen großteil seines schaltwerkes verloren hat?


----------



## wolfi (9. September 2004)

wo bild??   
:edit:
ah....jetzt ja!
:edit:
dafür das! ist aber geklaut!


----------



## ichkriegediekri (9. September 2004)

@chlotte

..ja das nebenan war wohl ich am parkplatz . Aber der kerl mit dem schaltwerk war nicht von uns.
Winterberg war echt mal interessant, war meine erster ausritt mit der sau.
Ich fahre nächste Woche nochmal hin, jetzt habe ich auch das fahrwerk endlich mal abgestimmt. Aber nun muss ich erstmal die sau reparieren mir hats gerstern das schaltwerk in die speichen gwickelt...sah irgendwie aus als obs da schon immer war. Ich habe es fast nicht herausbekommen....son shit.....


----------



## free.rider (21. September 2004)

Habe meine SAU am Samstag bekommen. Nach 5 Wochen ungeduldigem Warten. Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Ist ein geiles Teil.


----------



## SpitfireDH (21. Oktober 2004)

Fast fertig *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohG (22. Oktober 2004)

ohje was willst du denn damit anstellen  
kommst aus bergisch gladbach? wo wfährstn du immer? komme aus wermelskichen, sollte dir ja ein begriff sein oder? 

grüße
joh


----------



## SpitfireDH (22. Oktober 2004)

Wie wat willst denn damit anstellen... fahrn natürlich *lol*... is aja auch mein erstes Fully *gg*... also ich fahr bis jetzt nur hier in der Umgebung. Köln, Düsseldorf naja und halt mal zum Bikefestival nach Willingen aber da ich ja jetzt n Auto hab kann sich das ausdehnen... Wermelskirchen is mir schon ein Begriff das richtig...

MfG
David T.


----------



## JohG (22. Oktober 2004)

fahren? ich dachte fallen 

kennst schöllerhof? unten in altenberg dem wanderparkplatz? da in der gegend fahren wir immer..

grüße
joh!


----------



## SpitfireDH (22. Oktober 2004)

Jop kenn ich *gg* war nur schon n Weilchen net mehr da unten...


----------



## JohG (22. Oktober 2004)

jpo dann sach ma bescheid wennde dein rad fertig hast, könnten dann ja mla nen ründchen drehen wenn du bock hast. auch wenn is mit deinem rad sehr "schwergängig" sein würde


----------



## Alpha_1 (22. Oktober 2004)

schönes moped


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpitfireDH (22. Oktober 2004)

Ach quark "schwerfällig"    man gewöhnt sich an alles   ... können wir wohl denn mal machen nix dagegen


----------



## Alpha_1 (23. Oktober 2004)

hat einer n pic von ner aufgebauten dropsau?... hab bisher nur den rahmen auf der eurobike gesehen...


----------



## xtc-matze (3. November 2004)

endlich mal meine sau!
gruß, der matze


----------



## Moe (3. November 2004)

Hey super Schweinchen! Schreib mal bitte etwas über deinen Aufbau. Maße des Dämpfers etc..


----------



## xtc-matze (3. November 2004)

guten tach!
zur dämpfereinbaulänge weiss ich leider nichts... hab das rad im frühjahr von meinem trainer komplett aufgebaut gekauft, weil er sichn neues geholt hat!
die anderen teile: 888, gustav m '02, double tracks mit marzocchi steckachsnabe vorn und xt- hinten, lenker und vorbau roox, sram attack shifter, fox vanilla rc, trans am sattelstütze, funn-sattel, truvativ hussefelt kurbeln mit isis innenlager und boxguide, lx schaltwerk, lx kassette und kette, highroller in 2.5" mit hinten downhillschlauch und vorn normalem
bin super mit zufrieden und ans gewicht habsch mich auch gewöhnt   
nu denn, ride on!
der matze


----------



## NitroCobra (7. November 2004)

ich hab mal ne frage:
sin die aufkleber auf der sau unter ner lackschicht oder an der "oberfläche"....also erreichbar sin? weil ich weis nich ob ich die roten oder die weisen krieg....wär doof wenns die roten sin weil ich die parts in den farben schwarz/silber/weis  gewählt hab aber auf verschiedene aufkleber hat mich niemand hingewiesen(von Bikeparts Online)....


----------



## JohG (7. November 2004)

hey,

aufkleber sind überlack, das heißt du kannst sie also problemlos abziehen falls es nötig ist.

grüße
joh


----------



## dantist (7. November 2004)

NitroCobra schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mal ne frage:
> sin die aufkleber auf der sau unter ner lackschicht oder an der "oberfläche"....also erreichbar sin? weil ich weis nich ob ich die roten oder die weisen krieg....wär doof wenns die roten sin weil ich die parts in den farben schwarz/silber/weis  gewählt hab aber auf verschiedene aufkleber hat mich niemand hingewiesen(von Bikeparts Online)....



die aufkleber sind nicht unter lack, kannst du also problemlos wieder abziehen, wenns die falsche farbe ist (ist jedenfalls bei mir so mit einer 2004er sau)


----------



## Didgi (7. November 2004)

xtc-matze schrieb:
			
		

> endlich mal meine sau!
> gruß, der matze




Wow, das ist glaub ich erst die 2. Sau die mir richtig gut gefällt! Sehr feines Teil    Ich würd sie mir ähnlich aufbauen. Nur sieht der Dämpfer irgendwie ein bisschen klein aus, finde ich.

Aber sonst, Respekt   

Daniel


----------



## sms (7. November 2004)

xtc-matze schrieb:
			
		

> endlich mal meine sau!
> gruß, der matze


Was soll denn der Flaschhalter da dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtc-matze (7. November 2004)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Nur sieht der Dämpfer irgendwie ein bisschen klein aus, finde ich.



ich denke, das liegt daran, dass die rechte pedale das untere stück des dämpfers verdeckt und so der eindruck entsteht, der dämpfer wäre klein... eigentlich ist er es aber nicht   




			
				Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll denn der Flaschhalter da dran?



den flaschenhalter benötige ich im sommer für eine kühle erfrischung, da ich nicht nur einen downhill nach dem anderen fahre, sondern mehre verschiedene downhills hier bei uns miteinander verbinde (mittels singletrails und auch diversen auffahrten).
somit wird die sau eingentlich teils als hardcore-freerider oder als downhill-bike genutzt...
find ich eigentlich ganz praktisch, da man durch die auffahrten mit der wildsau ganz gut kraft in den beinen bekommt (gewicht so ca. 20kg)!
im winter nutze ich den flaschenhalter dann als akkuhalter, da ich von zu hause immer noch eine ca. 30 minütige fahrt mit dem rad habe, bis ich meine eigentliche trainingsrunde beginne! und da es meinstens nach dem training schon dunkel ist, ist das ganz praktisch mit der halterung.
ich möcht ja keinen streit mit meinen grünen "freunden"   

gruß, der matze


----------



## NitroCobra (8. November 2004)

johan_es schrieb:
			
		

> hey,
> 
> aufkleber sind überlack, das heißt du kannst sie also problemlos abziehen falls es nötig ist.
> 
> ...



danke jetzt kann ich beruhigt schlafen 
mfg Markus


----------



## crossie (8. November 2004)

mal noch n letztes bild von meiner sau:






cheers
crossie


----------



## Djingis (8. November 2004)

wieo letztes bild crossi??????vertickste die??


----------



## entlebucher (8. November 2004)

Servus,

echt geniale Säue!

@xtc-matze: Steh zu deinem Flaschenhalter! Ich benutze meinen an der 18kg Sau auch (Trinkflasche, Lampenakku...)
Es gibt doch nichts praktischeres!


----------



## woodstock (8. November 2004)

so schaut meine im moment aus:






gewicht ca. 20,2kg


----------



## xtc-matze (9. November 2004)

@entlebucher
klar steh ich dazu!   außerdem passt er farklich zur sau   
ride on!
der matze


----------



## NitroCobra (12. November 2004)

sooo.....am montag (vielleicht schon morgen *hoff*) kommt mein rahmen und die 888
wenn se fertig is poste ich auch n pic....nur noch ne frage an ech andere:
Alutech will ja das man das innenlager einklebt....habt ihr das au gmacht?
ich hab da n bissle bedenken und würde lieber fett drauf tun


----------



## rsu (13. November 2004)

Hab nur Fett drauf gepackt und hab keine Probleme bislang. Mußte evtl nur das Gewinde vorher ordentlich sauber machen. Bei mir waren noch ordentlich Späne in Sitzrohr und Tretlagergehäuse. Viel Spaß mit Deiner Sau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (14. November 2004)

hi leute!
sagt mal: ich hab noch gar keine DH sau entdeckt?!    schade drum! naja bald (ca. 2wochen) dürfte meine DH sau fertig sein!!!   

dann gibts mal fette billas...


so long! 

max


----------



## Vanio (15. November 2004)

Hey hoy! Hab grad auch alles durchgewühlt und keine DH-Sau gefunden! Wollte mir auch ne zulegen, hab aber nie eine live gesehen! Hat jemand Bilder von einer?
@appollo - her mit den Bldern sobald si da ist!!!


----------



## wolfi (16. November 2004)

moin,
hier die dh-sau vom arschi mit ihm himself oben drauf


----------



## Alpha_1 (16. November 2004)

klar gibts bilder von ner dh sau..... schaut mal 1-2 seiten weiter vorne, von spitfiredh  
und irgentwo am anfang müsste auch noch eine sein....


----------



## appollo (16. November 2004)

hm... kenn sie wohl noch nich ganz so gut    

naja das kommt auch noch...

bald... bald


----------



## NitroCobra (19. November 2004)

hi!
meine sau is heut fast fertig geworden!
muss nurnoch den gabelschaft kürzen, kralle einschlagen und spv ventil aufpumpen!
Ach ja.....der Dämpfer muss noch ausgetauscht werden weil alutech mir nen 4-way eingebaut hat   

und die aufkleber werden noch getauscht....sin die roten drauf aber mir gefallen die nicht, will die weisen draufmachen

bild vom rahmen hab ich aber schon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (19. November 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Alles sehr feine Gerätschaften muss ich sagen 

Jetzt in aktueller Ausbaustufe mit Z1 FR 1 mit 150mm und Fox Vanilla RC (Einbaulänge 190mm was einen Federweg von ca. 170mm ergibt), will ich mein Schweinchen auch mal wieder präsentieren.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/72629/sort/1/cat/500/page/1

Ride On!


----------



## dantist (19. November 2004)

@ nitrocobra + tribalwarrior: respekt, beides sehr schöne schweinchen.

@ tribalwarrior: hat die z1 jetzt eigentlich eine richtige steckachse oder ist es immer noch dieses qr20+?


----------



## appollo (19. November 2004)

NitroCobra schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> Ach ja.....der Dämpfer muss noch ausgetauscht werden weil alutech mir nen 4-way eingebaut hat
> 
> 
> :



lass lieber gleich den 4-way drin! insofern du dir nen 6-way holen willst : Der 6-way is meinen erfahrungen zu folge ziehmlich schlecht... gleiches system wie 5th-element ?!    
ich hatte nun en jahr lang den 3-way und fand das gefühl wesentlich besser als mit 6-way.... FOX is sowieso vom fahrgefühl nich zu toppen!

daher freu ich mich schon auf meine endlich fertige DH SAU mit dickem, langem DHX 5.0 dämpfer     

naja du musst es selber wissen

max


----------



## NitroCobra (19. November 2004)

hmm mal schaun.....
aber mal was anderes: wer fährt denn noch ne Hardride in S? Und welchen schnellspanner habt ihr dranne? meinen schibts nähmlich beim einfedern hoch.....


----------



## Deleted 10349 (20. November 2004)

@dantist
Gabel ist noch mit QR20 allerdings mit Inbus, keine Ahnung wieso die das so gemacht haben ist recht filigran. Habe die alten Hebel von letztem Jahr dran funzt 1A. Im Lauf der Saison soll aber die echte Steckachse kommen, laut meinem Dealer.

Ride On!


----------



## Piefke (22. November 2004)

Meine 2005er Z1 FR 1 hat ne richtige Steckachse.
Mein Rahmen kommt hoffentlich morgen, dann gibt´s auch Bilder.


----------



## dantist (23. November 2004)

Schnell eine ganz andere Frage, nicht unbedingt Wildsau-bezogen. Weiss jemand von euch, was das für Farbtöne sind (Bezeichnung, RAL Nummer) oder soll ich da direkt bei Jürgen anfragen?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=30344&stc=1&thumb=1 

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/2276sauenseite-med.JPG

edit: manno, ist wohl zu früh am morgen, keine Ahnung wieso das Einfügen der Links nicht so recht klappen will. Beim zweiten Bild handelt es sich um das Dirt von Lula aus dem ersten Beitrag dieses Threads


----------



## wolfi (23. November 2004)

moin,
link zur sau müsste ral 7035 oder ral 7038 sein.
lula`s müsste ral 7040 - fenstergrau sein.
ist aber nach jpg`s schlecht zu bestimmen, daher alle angaben ohne gewähr!

gruß
der wolfi


----------



## Deleted 10349 (23. November 2004)

Die Sau auf'm zweiten Link ist die vom "anderson" kannst Dich direkt bei ihm erkundigen. 
Der "smog" hat auch eine in diesem grau soviel ich weiss.

Glaube die beiden können Dir sagen welche RAL's das sind!

Ansonsten: http://www.bischoff-design.de/service/ral.php

Ride On!


----------



## dantist (23. November 2004)

hi wolfi

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

@ tribalwarrior: danke für den tipp - ich werde die beiden Herren mal anfragen, was für eine Farbe das ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NitroCobra (24. November 2004)

so hier ein vorläufiges bild von meiner sau!
der lenkwinkel bleibt nich so extrem.....65° im moment  
die schalltzüge muss ich auch noch kürzer verlegen und anstelle des 4-ways kommt n dhx5 rein....der is aber noch nicht da
achja....aufkleber kommen auchnoch drauf

~edit: hab vergessen das bild hochzuladen


----------



## NoWayFredi (24. November 2004)

Hei Jungs
Ein Bild von einer Fetten Österreichischen Sau.
Mit BigEgo, DeeMax die Gelben und einen 216 Fox RC ppd.
Ist auch zu verkaufen möchte entlich auf DH Sau umsteigen.
Ander Bilder im Bikemarkt.
RideOn ihr Schweinetreiber


----------



## NitroCobra (25. November 2004)

Hi!
noch ne frage:
könntet ihr eure Lenkwinkel posten?
Damit ich nen Anhaltspunkt hab....
danke
mfg Markus


----------



## SpitfireDH (26. November 2004)

So und hier noch einmal in fertig *gg*...


----------



## NitroCobra (2. Dezember 2004)

so nochma bilder mit dem dhx


----------



## wolfi (4. Dezember 2004)

moin,
das erste bild des frischlings aus der sauenfamilie!
-my first wildsau- mit cheffe jürgen selber   
und das rad geht echt gut! jürgens tochter hat einen beeindruckenden downhill vorgeführt... nur die bremsung war nicht optimal


----------



## appollo (10. Dezember 2004)

so jungens! nächste woche gibts dann endlich amtlich pics von meiner DH sau!
sieht echt mega krass aus und ist noch nichmal so schwer, weiß auch nich warum     hab echt keine leicht teile....   

also bis denne

max


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
nachdem meine Sau neu lackiert werden musste, wollte ich sie noch mal ins Forum stellen. Nach der Entbehrungszeit und der ersten Fahrt, merkt man erst recht wie geil der Rahmen ist. Es ist das beste MTB, was ich bis jetzt gefahren habe. Nichts geht über eine Wildsau!!!!!

Grüße an die restliche Keilerfamilie!!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (10. Dezember 2004)

jou mal ne neue ansicht meiner sau

sattel is nur aushilfsweise druff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSterch (10. Dezember 2004)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:
			
		

> jou mal ne neue ansicht meiner sau
> 
> sattel is nur aushilfsweise druff


Hi,

Tolles bike.  
Was hast du für eine Rahmengröße und welche Körpermaße? 
Würde mich mal interessieren, bin nämlich auch beim Aufbau einer Wildsau Hardride FR.


Gruss


----------



## freeriderbtal (11. Dezember 2004)

hier ist meine neue Wildsau DH, befindet sich aber noch im "Rohbau" weitere bilder schicke ich von zeit zu zeit!


----------



## Moe (11. Dezember 2004)

Hohoho, es ist zwar noch nicht Weihnachten, aber mein Schweinchen hat trotzdem eine neue Gabel spendiert bekommen. Sherman raus, Boxxer rein. Fährt sich prima   .


----------



## Zonker0815 (12. Dezember 2004)

So! Ich hab hier schon viele schöne Säue gesehen. Da meine jetzt auch soweit fertig ist möcht ich Sie hier mal vorstellen. Ist ne Hardride 1.5. Gesamtgewicht 20,8 kg.
 Ich bin sie bis jetzt leider noch nicht Offroad gefahren (bei dem Sauwetter hier), daher werde ich später vielleicht noch ein paar Änderungen vornehmen.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (12. Dezember 2004)

@zonker
Sehr schick! Vorallem schöne Farbe   
Was is'n das für eine Grösse? Sieht nach Spezial-Extra langem Sitzrohr aus,
oder täusch ich mich .....

Viel Spass damit!

Ride On!


----------



## Zonker0815 (12. Dezember 2004)

Das ist korrekt. 62cm Sitzrohr. Ich bin auch ein wenig über 2,0m lang. Die Standardgrössen von der Hardride wären für mich auch zu klein gewesen, daher diese Spezialgrösse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (12. Dezember 2004)

@ Zonker0815:     

Echt schick das Teil. Mein Rahmen soll morgen vom Pulvern zu Alutech kommen und ist hoffentlich vor Weihnachten dann bei mir.
Aber warum hast du eigentlich ein 1,5" Steuerrohr genommen, wenn du ne MZ fährst


----------



## Zonker0815 (12. Dezember 2004)

Es gab mehrere Gründe:
  1. Auf auf Empfehlung vom Jürgen Schlender wegen der Stabilität (100kg).
  2. Ich war mir zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht ganz im Klaren was für eine Gabel ich nehme.
  3. Ausserdem weiss man nicht was die Zukunft so im Gabelmarkt bringt.
  Einen 1 1/8 Steuerrohr kann man ja schlecht aufbohren  , und vom Preis war es egal ob 1 1/8 oder 1.5.


----------



## TheTomminator (13. Dezember 2004)

hi zonker, 
ist deine Sau rot eloxiert oder ist das metallic Puverlack in rot?
Zumindest hat die Farbe auf dem Bild ne super Tiefenwirkung, siehr echt gut aus.


----------



## Zonker0815 (13. Dezember 2004)

Ist eine Pulverbeschichtung. Nennt sich "DormantRotMetallic". Der DropSau-Rahmen auf der Alutech Homepage hat die gleiche Farbe.


----------



## entlebucher (13. Dezember 2004)

WOW! Tolle Farbe!  

Viel vergnügen mit deiner Sau. 

Wo wird sie denn eingesetzt? (also auf der Landkarte  )


----------



## cedartec (13. Dezember 2004)

@zonker

Ich finde auch, dass es eine absolut klasse Farbe ist. Trotz langem Sitzrohr ist die Sau XL oder XXL? Einfach eine schicke Sau.

cheers, cedartec


----------



## Zonker0815 (13. Dezember 2004)

Ist laut Rechnung und Einprägung im Tretlagergehäuse ein XXL.


----------



## rsu (14. Dezember 2004)

Endlich hab ich auch mal die passende Umgebung gefunden um ein Bild von meiner Wildsau einzustellen   Bild ist vom 11.12.2004 auf 1749hm (Gipfel neben dem Wank bei GAP)


----------



## FXO (14. Dezember 2004)

Tach...
da ich schon lange mit ner wildsau liebäugel´hab ich hier mal ein paar fragen(ich weiss, ist ein fotothread, bietet sich aber gerade an...):

@moe: was ist das für eine farbe? eloxal?

@rsu: ich weiss dass das die typische schei.ssfrage ist, aber was wiegt deine sau denn so?

@all: ist es möglich ´ne wildsau hardride unter 17kg(edit: ich mach da wohl lieber doch mal ne 18 draus) hinzukriegen (mit Z1 Fr 150mm, BigBetties,single tracks usw.)
Lässt die Wildsau sich gut auf ´ne 150mm gabel trimmen ohne dass der lenkwinkel zu steil wird, und ist der unterschied 150/180mm vorne/hinten nicht krass?


----------



## Zonker0815 (14. Dezember 2004)

@RSU:  Sehr schönes Foto.  Lange keine Sau mehr in der Natur gesehen, dort wo Sie eigentlich hingehört.
 Wieveil Schweiss hat es dich gekostet, mit dem Bike dort hoch zu kommen. Oder hast Du etwa einen Lift benutzt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (14. Dezember 2004)

@zonker
Ich hatte gefragt, weil ich auch XXL fahre. Willkommen im CLub.  

@rsu
Respekt, wenn Du nicht mit der Seilbahn da rauf bist. Klasse Leistung
 

cheers, cedartec


----------



## Moe (15. Dezember 2004)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @moe: was ist das für eine farbe? eloxal?
> ...



Schwarz eloxiert.


----------



## mastercremaster (15. Dezember 2004)

hey FXO
zu deiner frage: ich hab meine hardride sau gerade bei 16,5 kilo. ich denke dein angepeiltes gewicht dürfte easy hinzukriegen sein.
hab allerdings nen rahmen in s, vorne ne sherman, xm321 laufräder und relativ leichte reifen dran ( 700gr pro stück).
grüße der master


----------



## anderson (15. Dezember 2004)

wolfi schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> das erste bild des frischlings aus der sauenfamilie!
> -my first wildsau- mit cheffe jürgen selber
> und das rad geht echt gut! jürgens tochter hat einen beeindruckenden downhill vorgeführt... nur die bremsung war nicht optimal



servus,
genau sowas such ich für meine tochter. hat der das selbst gebaut? und weißt du, ob der sowas auch verkauft? wär schon schön, wenn minchen auch ihre sau hätte.

gruß
haller

passt da auch ein 210er fox v-rc rein?


----------



## wolfi (15. Dezember 2004)

anderson schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> genau sowas such ich für meine tochter. hat der das selbst gebaut? und weißt du, ob der sowas auch verkauft? wär schon schön, wenn minchen auch ihre sau hätte.
> 
> gruß
> ...



moin anderson,
jürgen vekauft die räder auch, logo. er baut sie nicht selber, richtet sie aber nach seinen vorstellungen her. das rad ist wirklich sehr schön. hätte mein sohn nicht schon ein like a bike würds ne "my first wildsau".
hinten hat das bike sogar eine trommelbremse! 
 
gruß
der wolfi
ps: einfach den jürgen mal anmailen oder anrufen.


----------



## rsu (15. Dezember 2004)

FXO schrieb:
			
		

> @rsu: ich weiss dass das die typische schei.ssfrage ist, aber was wiegt deine sau denn so?
> 
> @all: ist es möglich ´ne wildsau hardride unter 17kg(edit: ich mach da wohl lieber doch mal ne 18 draus) hinzukriegen (mit Z1 Fr 150mm, BigBetties,single tracks usw.)
> Lässt die Wildsau sich gut auf ´ne 150mm gabel trimmen ohne dass der lenkwinkel zu steil wird, und ist der unterschied 150/180mm vorne/hinten nicht krass?



Also meine Sau wiegt mit 1x Maxxis/1x Fat Albert ca 17,5kg (1.5/M/GustavM/Hügi FR/Syntace Vario/Breakout 150mm). Jürgen bietet auch die WIldsau Enduro mit ca 180mm an. Mußte einfach mal fragen. Wenn Dir die reicht, kannste nochmal etwas Gewicht sparen.

Vorne fahr ich 150, hinten knapp 180mm. Fährt sich gut.

Mit ner Breakout ist der Lenkwinkel in der unteren Wippenaufhängung bei mir derzeit bei ca 67 Grad. Da die Z1 glaub ned so hoch baut, dürfte es steiler werden. Allerdings könnte ich noch den Dämpfer ins untere Loch setzen, geht aber ned beim DHX 5.0. Lenkwinkel ist von Haus aus recht flach bei der Wildsau. Lenkwinkel wird auf Wunsch geändert.

René


----------



## rsu (15. Dezember 2004)

Zonker0815 schrieb:
			
		

> @RSU:  Sehr schönes Foto.  Lange keine Sau mehr in der Natur gesehen, dort wo Sie eigentlich hingehört.
> Wieveil Schweiss hat es dich gekostet, mit dem Bike dort hoch zu kommen. Oder hast Du etwa einen Lift benutzt .



Also die "Auffahrt" war ne Qual. Die letzten 500hm Schieben und Tragen auf ner steilen Skipiste mit Schnee. Was tut man aber ned alles für ne schöne Abfahrt am Südhang   Lift   Da siehste in Bayern im Regelfall in die Röhre. Hat aber ja auch sein Gutes...


----------



## ichkriegediekri (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi


@FXO

Meine sau wiegt exakt 17,5kg, Mod. Enduro in Groesse M

Z150 FR 2004
Hinten Fox RC 57mm Hub == 190mm FW, Lenkwinkel ist gut einstellbar von steil bis hin zum nem Kona Stinky (keine Ahnung was das für nen Winkel hat)
VR Singletrack
HR Doubletrack
Hayes Mag XC und DH
ansonsten LX/XT
Reifen Albert Light normal

Wenn Du eine Z1 FR1 nimmt sparst Du exeakt 500g.

greetz


----------



## noxairborne (18. Dezember 2004)

free.rider schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meine SAU am Samstag bekommen. Nach 5 Wochen ungeduldigem Warten. Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Ist ein geiles Teil.




sehr sehr geil......  
die säue sind mir einfach viel zu teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (19. Dezember 2004)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Tolles bike.
> Was hast du für eine Rahmengröße und welche Körpermaße?
> ...



jou danke 
also von innenlager mitte bis sattelrohr ende sinds 44 cm
bin 185 passt optimal!


----------



## Piefke (23. Dezember 2004)

Heute ist endlich mein Rahmen gekommen und das Teil ist gerade fertig geworden:














Leider ist derzeit totals Sch...wetter und dunkel ist es auch, aber das morgen wird gerockt!


----------



## ewoq (23. Dezember 2004)

hm...

- felgen
- lenker
- 3KB vorne

ansonsten hübsch.


----------



## dantist (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Piefke
und willkommen im Club der Wildschweintreiber! 

Wie ich sehe, hat sich das Warten auf dein Schweinderl gelohnt (auch wenn gewisse Parts gewöhnungsbedürftig sind).

Das ist ein S-Rahmen, oder?

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spass mit deinem neuen Untersatz


----------



## Piefke (23. Dezember 2004)

Der Rahmen ist Größe M mit gekürztem Sattelrohr!


----------



## Maui (23. Dezember 2004)

boahh sieht die Böse aus.
 

kleines - für den goldenen schnickschnack (die knöpp) am Lenker.

ansonsten mal was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonker0815 (23. Dezember 2004)

Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus. Bringt mal ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel.

 Wieviel wiegt Sie eigentlich?


----------



## Moe (23. Dezember 2004)

Rot-schwarz sieht gut aus, nur der Lenker paßt absolut nicht. Ansonsten prima Schweinchen!


----------



## freeriderbtal (25. Dezember 2004)

hier ist mal ein teil meiner wildsau dh, warte leider noch auf meine gabel


----------



## Lucifer (2. Januar 2005)

Hi Leutz,

bin neu hier. 
Meine Wildsau müsste schon langsam unterwegs zu mir sein (Pulverbetrieb hat Ferien von Weihnachten bis Neujahr...  ).

@freeriderbtal,
was bekommst du denn für ne Gabel dran?
Und wieso nimmst du, wenn du dir die Sau grad neu aufbaust, ein 1.5 Steuerrohr mit Reduzierhülse und nicht gleich ein 1 1/8 ?  

Bis dann


----------



## freeriderbtal (3. Januar 2005)

hi!
willkommen lucifer!
ist schon ärgerlich, wenn man auf seine sau warten muß, aber mir geht es ja fast genauso, naja, die ´sau steh zwar schon daheim rum, kann aber noch nicht freigelassen werden  
ich warte auf die monster t (jetzt geht es bestimmt gleich wieder los mit, die ist doch s******* und viel zu schwer , usw).aber die müsste diese oder nächste woche bei mir eintreffen.
das mit dem steuerrohr ist eine gute frage.der händler hat mich gefragt ob er mir das steuerohr auf 1 1/8" verkleiner soll (kostenlos) und da habe ich ihm zugestimmt.ich meine so habe ich immernoch die möglichkeit spätereinmal(wenn ich möchte) eine gabel mit 1.5" schaft zu fahren.zudem hat der rahmen so auch etwas mehr steifigkeit


----------



## Blackholez (3. Januar 2005)

Winter is - da darf die Sau im Haus schlafen - dann gibts auch Bildchen    Schwein und ich alleine - im Schnee fahrn is übrigens super - da reinigt sich die Sau von selber. 
Ja aber jetzt die Bilder der Sau - das schlachtfest is eröffnet 
Dämpfer is n 222er Fox
Farbe is Betongrau (ich wollt sie so)
mei sonst sieht man glaub ich alles


----------



## NitroCobra (5. Januar 2005)

@Blackholez: sieht echt geil aus!
aber stösst bei dir des piggy bag nich an?

mfg Markus


----------



## Blackholez (5. Januar 2005)

@nitrocobe

ne sieht vielleicht auf m Foto so aus passt aber.

cu freut mich natürlich wenn Dir mein Schwein gefällt - bei der Farbe gehn die Geschmäcker etwas auseinander - aber ich dachte mir n bischen Under statement schadet nicht.... wenn man an die Eisdiele rollt ;-))) (ne war natürlich n Witz - das mit der Eisdiele)

cu


----------



## entlebucher (5. Januar 2005)

@blackholez

schöne Sau! Und die Mini-Wildsau am Rahmen  
Meine wartet daheim auch schon auf den Einbau  

Hast du die festgeschraubt? Wie hast du die Schraube an der Mini-Sau befestigt?

Gruss


----------



## anderson (7. Januar 2005)

entlebucher schrieb:
			
		

> @blackholez
> 
> schöne Sau! Und die Mini-Wildsau am Rahmen
> Meine wartet daheim auch schon auf den Einbau
> ...


loch durch die sau (also durch die kleine natürlich) gebohrt und festgeschraubt, das wars. so hab ichs jedenfalls gemacht.

he blackholez, gleiche farbe, gleicher flaschenhalter wie meine enduro, nur das mein flaschenhalter trüffel am suchen ist. sehr schön die sau, viel spaß!

haller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 
anbei hier nun meine neue Alutech Wildsau.
Die Sau hat eine andere Geometrie als die normalen und einen sehr flachen Lenkwinkel. Somit entsteht ein Radstand von 1180, der durch den kurzen Hinterbau aber gut zu fahren ist.
Weitere Ausstatungsmerkmale sind eine 2003 er Boxxer World Cup,
Magura Gustav M Bremsen,
Shimano XT Kurbeln und ein 105 er Schaltwerk. Das hintere Laufrad hat auch eine XT Nabe und eine 729 Felge.
Das Rad bekommt natürlich noch einen neuen Sattel und das Sattelrohr wird auch noch abgesägt, ist eben gestern erst fertig geworden. Zudem muss ich mir mit der Kettenführung noch was einfallen lassen.
MfG
Jimmy


----------



## Zonker0815 (7. Januar 2005)

Sehr schön. Die Gabel passt nur farblich nicht so toll. Aber man kann sich nicht alles aussuchen.
 Ich glaube dieses "Rot" entwickelt sich langsam zur Trendfarbe von den Wildsäuen. Du bist bei der Farbe wohl auch von der Downhillsau auf der Alutech Homepage inspiriert worden.


----------



## Froschloeffel (7. Januar 2005)

Jimmy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> anbei hier nun meine neue Alutech Wildsau.
> Die Sau hat eine andere Geometrie als die normalen und einen sehr flachen Lenkwinkel. Somit entsteht ein Radstand von 1180, der durch den kurzen Hinterbau aber gut zu fahren ist.
> Weitere Ausstatungsmerkmale sind eine 2003 er Boxxer World Cup,
> ...



Hi
Gefällt mir die Sau. Naja Rot wäre nicht meine Farbe aber sonst... die Austattung ist ja mal geil. Mal ne Frage: Hat die Veränderung der Geometrie extra gekostet, und wenn ja wieviel? Ist Alutech in der Lage die Sau so zu verändern, dass eine 888 auch ohne Risse Brücken hineinpasst? Wenn ja wieviel würde dass extra kosten? 
Mfg Domi


----------



## Jimmy (8. Januar 2005)

Moin,
also das mit den Winkeln ist kein Problem. Wegen dem Aufpreis sprech am Besten mit Jürgen direkt, da es halt ganz auf das Ausmaß der Veränderungen etc. ankommt. Der Rahmen den ich jetzt fahre, ist der eigentl. Ersatzrahmen vom Bikeman Team, die ja auch die Wildsäue mit veränderten Geometrien einsetzen. Daher auch der flache Lenkwinkel. Ich kann dir nur die Wildsau empfehlen, das Rad liegt echt sau gut(mein erster Viergelenker) und ist eben durch den kurzen Hinterbau trotz des flachen Lenkwinkels und des langen Radstandes noch schön zu fahren. 
Ach so, das Team Bikeman ist in ihren Rädern auch eine 888 mit einer normalen Brücke gefahren.
MfG
Jimmy


----------



## JohG (8. Januar 2005)

hey!

super rad! gefällt mir  bin mal auf die erste probefahrt gepsannt.
freue mich schon auf die saison, da wird dann kräftig gas gegeben´

grüße
joh


----------



## Blackholez (8. Januar 2005)

Hi hab die kleine Sau von unten angebort, mit Locktite gefüllt und ne Schraube mit fettem Kopf reingestopft - in die Sau - und am Flaschenhalter mit ner mutter gegengekontert. 

Ja und dann zu der roten Sau unten - sag mal mit dem Lenkwinkel is sie primär auf gerade aus ausgelegt oder - ich mein die muss ja irre geradeaus die Spur halten oder?
Ich hab die Bikeman Sau mal in Garmisch an nem Stand gesehen. War übrigens n nich so schönes Erlebnis (da stand irgend n Typ von Bikeman dann an der "Bikeman Sau" und hat sich dran ein runtergeholt. Als ich dann freundlichst gefragt hab ob ich mich mal draufsetzen darf wurde mir das verweigert (mit nem echt aroganten gehabe) - ja darum weiss ich nicht wie sichs auf der Sau sitzt. Puohhh da kommt mir immer noch die Galle hoch. Ich hoffe es war nur ne einzel Person. Wie will ich Räder verkaufen die man nur anschauen darf???? Und dann sellen sies noch in nem Teststand aus. Ich mein wenn ich was nur anschauen will dann kauf ich mir n Bild oder n Poster oder geh ins Museum. Sorry für den kleinen Auswuchs. Aber das musse mal sein. 

cu Blackholez


----------



## taner (23. Januar 2005)

hallo ich war der typ mit dem echt aroganten gehabe du hattes vergessen zu erwähnen das du dich auf das bike setzen und einwenig testen wolltes kurz bevor die fahrerin damit fahren wollte und in der regel kann man bei bikeman alle räder testen außer die sind kurz vor einem renneinsatz oder einer der fahrer oder wie in dem fall die fahrerin wollte mit ihrem bike selber fahren aber es kann sein das ich in dem moment auf dich arogant gewirkt habe aber ich hatte es dir doch versucht zu erklären was ich wohl nicht geschaft hatte aber du kannst gerne beim nächsten mal eins der räder testen wenn es nicht gerade in einem der beiden oben genannten momenten ist
Mfg : taner 
http://www.bikeman-racing.de/


----------



## crossie (23. Januar 2005)

@taner: interpunktion? 

cheers
crossie


----------



## taner (23. Januar 2005)

danke danke sehr aufmerksam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackholez (24. Januar 2005)

Sorry aber ich glaube nicht das Du das warst - da kam nämlich den Ganzen Tag niemand der mit dem Rad fahren wollte. 
Weisst Du wenn mir jemand sagt - sorry aber im Moment passt es nich - oder ne Du das geht nicht is n Prototyp - oder ne ...
Aber es war irgendwie ganz anders - ich war von dem Eimer echt begeistert und das hat man auch gemerkt. Ich kanns ja auch verstehen dass man auf ner Messe irgendwann auch gestresst is. 
Ich verdien mein Geld im sozialen Bereich und glaube dass ich schon ganz gut bin im Einschätzen von Menschen. 
Und die Tatsache, dass Du Dir hier die Mühe machst zu antworten -  legt nahe das Du es wohl nicht warst. Zudem würd ich mich nieeee auf nen Eimer setzen den jemand kurz vor nem Rennen fahren will (ich weiss wies is), und ich wollte ihn nicht testen ich wollte nur wissen wie sich die veränderte Geometrie bemerkbar macht. 
Ach ja und wenn ichs mir genau überlegt - warst Dus auf alle Fälle nicht - weil derjenige mir überhaupt nichts erklärt hat - es war nur ein NÖ, n abfälliger Blick und dann hat er mir den Rücken zugedreht. Mehr hab ich mit den Leuten von Bikemann nicht mehr geredet. 

Aber Deine Antwort find ich grundsätzlich so das ich ich nicht glaube das wir ein Problem miteinander gehabt hätten. Ich mein da gibts ja keine Diskussion. 

cu


----------



## taner (28. Januar 2005)

ok. kannst dir gerne mal eins von unseren ahab`s näheranschauen wir sind in winterberg


----------



## ELM (31. Januar 2005)

Meine Sau...


----------



## Maui (31. Januar 2005)

ELM schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Sau...



geile SAu   nach meinem geschmack wär ne scharze wippe noch ein bisschen amtlicher aber rockt so auch


----------



## Zonker0815 (31. Januar 2005)

Nicht schlecht. Hast Du das Logo auf der Gabel rot angemalt? Oder nur das Foto retuschiert .


----------



## xtc-matze (1. Februar 2005)

Zonker0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht. Hast Du das Logo auf der Gabel rot angemalt? Oder nur das Foto retuschiert .



ich würde mal sagen, er hat sich einfach eine '04er 888 gekauft, da sind die decals nämlich rot.

[klugschei**modus/off]

sonst eine wirklich schöne sau und den nichtschwarzen umlenkhebel finde ich auch nicht schlimm, bietet einen schönen kontrast zur sonst fast gänzlich in schwarzgehaltenen sau.

gruß, der matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ELM (2. Februar 2005)

hi, danke...

ja also ich wollte eignetlich ne schwarze wippe. aba irgendwie haben die des bei Alutech net gemacht ... naja egal gefählt mir so auch besser und die schwinge kommt einfach zur geltung. ja is ne 04 888. jetzt kommen bloß noch ne 210 und ne 190 scheibe drauf... brauch bloß noch eine scheiben und einen adapter... wenn jemand einen hat wär ich sehr froh    ....

ihr könnt ja im Sommer mal zu bikes in Sand kommen wenns heuer wieder stadtfinden sollte.

mher infos unter bikes on sand... würde mich auf mehr Säue freuen   übernachtug kein Problem ! und vorher 2 tage party.... hrhr

Gruß Elm


----------



## DaSterch (6. Februar 2005)

Hier ist meine Sau.





--






Gruss


----------



## freeriderbtal (6. Februar 2005)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist meine Sau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gefällt mir sehr gut die sau


----------



## freeriderbtal (13. Februar 2005)

hier ist meine wildsau dh, endlich fertig!!


----------



## Airhaenz (13. Februar 2005)

Mein Schweinchen glänzt zwar nicht mehr so schön, zum einjährigen hab ich ihr aber eine neue Gabel gegönnt..


----------



## flying-nik (13. Februar 2005)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist meine wildsau dh, endlich fertig!!



voll die übertriebene Hardcore Sau   hehe....geiles Ding  

wie siehtsn jezt mit deinem Dämpfer aus? macht sich da beim fahren was bemerkbar? 

ride on
nik


----------



## freeriderbtal (13. Februar 2005)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> voll die übertriebene Hardcore Sau   hehe....geiles Ding
> 
> wie siehtsn jezt mit deinem Dämpfer aus? macht sich da beim fahren was bemerkbar?
> 
> ...


danke  
bin sie noch nicht gefahren, wurde gerade fertig!zu meinem dämpfer kann ich nur soviel sagen, dass ich glaub ich eine härtere feder brauche, da sie doch ziemlich weich ist (550 x 3.0)bei 76 kg!!


----------



## JohG (13. Februar 2005)

wow airhaenz, sau geil  gefällt mich echt gut!!

achso, vll gibts bei uns bald ne "offizielle" dh strecke.. aber bald gibts hoffentlich mehr 

@freeriderbtal, ich habe noch ne 600er feder, sofern sie der flying-nik nicht braucht. aber ich denke das geht.

grüße
joh


----------



## freeriderbtal (13. Februar 2005)

johan_es schrieb:
			
		

> wow airhaenz, sau geil  gefällt mich echt gut!!
> 
> achso, vll gibts bei uns bald ne "offizielle" dh strecke.. aber bald gibts hoffentlich mehr
> 
> ...


danke!mir wurde eine 650 feder angeboten, aber falls dies doch nicht klappen sollte, dann komme ich gerne auf dein angebot zurück


----------



## freeriderbtal (13. Februar 2005)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Schweinchen glänzt zwar nicht mehr so schön, zum einjährigen hab ich ihr aber eine neue Gabel gegönnt..


schicke sau und natürlich auch ne geile gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (13. Februar 2005)

johan_es schrieb:
			
		

> ... sofern sie der flying-nik nicht braucht...


kann ich dir leider erst sagen wenn ich meine Sau mal ausgiebig probegefahren bin 

grüße 
nik


----------



## freeriderbtal (13. Februar 2005)

macht euch keinen stress, ich habe soeben eine 650er feder gekauft


----------



## Moe (14. Februar 2005)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Schweinchen glänzt zwar nicht mehr so schön, zum einjährigen hab ich ihr aber eine neue Gabel gegönnt..



Sehr schick! Nur mit den Bierkästen am Hinterrad ist das bestimmt ganz schön hecklastig!


----------



## Argon (17. Februar 2005)

```
Mein Schweinchen glänzt zwar nicht mehr so schön, zum einjährigen hab ich ihr aber eine neue Gabel gegönnt..
```

*Nettes * Rädchen,............. aber *fasches* Bier!


----------



## appollo (17. Februar 2005)

das is mal hardcore freeriderbtal!!     aber das mit dem swinger geht einfach nich klar    

willste damit DH fahren oder dann doch eher droppen gehn??    

können ja dann bei gelegenheit mal ne ausfahrt machen    

grüße max   

PS: meine blinkt auch noch so geil


----------



## freeriderbtal (18. Februar 2005)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> das is mal hardcore freeriderbtal!!     aber das mit dem swinger geht einfach nich klar
> 
> willste damit DH fahren oder dann doch eher droppen gehn??
> 
> ...


danke! mit dem bikie will ich eigentlich "alles" fahren, soweit das geht.
wie meinst du das mit dem dämpfer?werde mir früher oder später den fox dämpfer holen, bis dahin lass ich aber den manitou drinnen, möchte ja schließlicjh fahren  
das mit der ausfahrt könnten wir ja mal bei geklegenheit machen, kein problem!!
gruß maßi


----------



## Nforcer (20. Februar 2005)

Sag mal gibs keine Bilder vom aufgebauten Dirt Fully Standart?


----------



## flying-nik (24. Februar 2005)

sooooo
also nun da sich mein Dämpfer wieder zu mir gesellt hat kommt auch mal ein Bild von mir   

geändert wird noch folgendes: 
Kurbel: Holzfeller in silber
Schaltwerk: kommt n 105er
Pedale: Tioga SF-Mx pro ( liegen hier schon rum, kann sie aber nicht montieren da sich die Gewindebuchsen von der Kurbel rausdrehen  )



und Reifen kommen bei gelegenheit vielleicht Michelin... aber erstmal schauen wie sich die Maxxis so machen....
...muss auch noch die Leitungen kürzen...

@ joh
danke nochmal  hat alles prima geklappt.

ride on
nik


----------



## freeriderbtal (24. Februar 2005)

geiles bike, gefällt mir sehr gut  
was hast du denn um deine dämpferfeder  , sieht aus wie ein schrumpfschlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (24. Februar 2005)

en aufgebauter dirt fully würd mich auch mal interessiern... natürlich en geil aufgebauter... kein schrottmühle^^    

@freeriderbtal: klar machen wir das... bis dahin gibts wohl noch DH SAU zuwachs im verein  ab mit der family den bersch runner    

habt ihr schon den bericht über uns in der RIDER gesehen??    

grüße max


----------



## JohG (24. Februar 2005)

hey nik,

super! gefällt mir echt gut dein radl  und ganz viel spaß mit dem rad, hoffe dich auf ein paar rennen antreffen zu können!!

sers
joh


----------



## flying-nik (25. Februar 2005)

JohG schrieb:
			
		

> hey nik,
> 
> super! gefällt mir echt gut dein radl  und ganz viel spaß mit dem rad, hoffe dich auf ein paar rennen antreffen zu können!!
> 
> ...



jo, freut mich wenns dir gefällt  
also mit rennen visier ich mal Solling an. Hoffe das klappt  

@ freeriderbtal
ja, so ähnlich... bei dem Dämpfer geh ich lieber auf nummer sicher. Vor allem bei diesem Wetter. 

gruß
nik


----------



## free.rider (25. Februar 2005)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> jo, freut mich wenns dir gefällt
> also mit rennen visier ich mal Solling an. Hoffe das klappt
> 
> @ freeriderbtal
> ...



Da solltest Du aber regelmäßig unter dem Shockboot saubermachen. Kommt zwar nicht mehr so viel Dreck rein, aber der der rein kommt, nicht mehr raus. Auf die Dauer schadet das dem Dämpfer mehr als ohne Gummi. Ich habe mir jedenfalls nen FOX innerhalb 3/4 Jahr geschrottet. Seitdem lieber ohne.


----------



## ELM (26. Februar 2005)

hi, hab da mal a Frage, hält die Hadride ne 190mm scheibe hinten aus, mit ner gustav m ?? hab nämlich schon mal einen alten wildsau rahmen geschossen mit ner 160ger scheibe... ?!

MfG Elm


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (26. Februar 2005)

ELM schrieb:
			
		

> hi, hab da mal a Frage, hält die Hadride ne 190mm scheibe hinten aus, mit ner gustav m ?? hab nämlich schon mal einen alten wildsau rahmen geschossen mit ner 160ger scheibe... ?!
> 
> MfG Elm



Hi,

mit meiner Hope M4 mit 205er-Scheibe hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme in der Hardride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (26. Februar 2005)

free.rider schrieb:
			
		

> Da solltest Du aber regelmäßig unter dem Shockboot saubermachen.


ok, danke für den Tip. werde da öfters mal nen Blick drauf werfen. 
Aber Dreck/ wasser o.ä. sollte bei mir wirklich nur sehhhhr schwer reinkommen, da ich den Schlauch an beiden Enden eingeschlagen habe und er so praktisch [luft-] Dicht ist, da er von dem Dämpferteller und der einstellschraub sozusagen verschlossen wird.

gruß
nik


----------



## Blackholez (1. März 2005)

Hi ich fahr ne 205er Scheibe mit ner Gustel dran - bei mir hälts seit 1 Jahr - (ich weiss man soll ne Gustel nicht mit ner anderen Scheibe fahren...)

Ich hab den X-hard Hinterbau. 

cu


----------



## roughsporty (27. März 2005)

Wie wär's denn mal mit ner Kuh?


----------



## Froschloeffel (27. März 2005)

roughsporty schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's denn mal mit ner Kuh?



Ist das deine? Ich hab noch nie eine aufgebaute Kuh gesehen. Poste mal mehr Bilder bitte  .


----------



## freeriderbtal (27. März 2005)

schöne kuh!kann mich da nur Froschloeffel anschließen, poste mal mehr pics


----------



## roughsporty (27. März 2005)

jau is meine. werd ma nen paar gute pics machen


----------



## roughsporty (28. März 2005)

hier nun die versprochenen "Meine-Kuh-Pics"


----------



## doppelkorn (28. März 2005)

der hammer   
du musst unbedingt zum wildsau treffen kommen   



btw.  was bringts auf die waage?


----------



## roughsporty (28. März 2005)

Ich hab's nicht genau gewogen aber es dürften so ca 20 - 21 kg sein. Is schon nen richtig schwerer Bock aber gut so.

Wann und wo ist denn das Wildsau Treffen?


----------



## doppelkorn (28. März 2005)

das ist alles hier zumnachlesen.

ich kann nur soviel sage, 2004 war es richtig geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roughsporty (28. März 2005)

Was geht da so ab? Erzähl ma


----------



## W!ldsau (28. März 2005)

Hi roughsporty, echt geiles Bike. Aber mach den Sattel bitte weiter runter dann siehts besser aus


----------



## Froschloeffel (28. März 2005)

@roughsporty
wow echt geiles bike. Wenn du noch deine Sattelstütze kürzt, dann is die Kuh echt ein Traum.


----------



## roughsporty (28. März 2005)

...die ist schon gekürzt. Muß ja irgendwie noch fahren können wenn nicht gerade DH


----------



## Alpha_1 (28. März 2005)

wow, das isn dickes mumu mit geiler ausstattung  

aber ich hätt se ja immernoch schwarz/weiß lackiert


----------



## Nforcer (29. März 2005)

Gibt es immer noch keine Fotos vom Dirt Fully Standart?


----------



## GeminiRider (29. März 2005)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist meine wildsau dh, endlich fertig!!



  

dit sieht ja mal gut aus. Echt super schöne Farbe.


----------



## Blackholez (30. März 2005)

@roughsporty
Hey echt geil mal ne Kuh zu sehn - nettes Teil   

@freeriderbtal
ebenso die rote Sau das metallic schaut echt lässig aus  
funzt Dein Dämpfer jetzt? vielleicht muss Du Dir ja doch noch so ne Eibachfeder rauslassen (für uns fette Säcke über 70 Kilo ;-)) - aber das liegt sicher nur an den Protektoren)  

echt verneig verneig nette Eimer.


----------



## Maui (10. April 2005)

so freunde der SAu. ich hab meiner Hardride ordentlich gepimpt.

schaut euchs an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier gibt noch mehr billas und eine beschreibung der tuning maßnahmen
*** DER BERICHT ***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackholez (11. April 2005)

Hi Maui, 

das schaut mir auch Bikepark optimiert aus oder? Schöner Eimer

Tja und dann stell ich meinen Bock auch noch dem verehrten Puplikum vor - das Schlachtfest sei eröffnet Oink Oink 

cu Blackholez


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. April 2005)

uiuiuiui,

hassu da nen schwarzen fuxschwanz am sattel hängen oder wie?   
am besten fand ich immer noch beim NSC letztes woende in berlin die eine wildsau mit den schiggen nabenputzern in neongelb, kleinem kuscheltier vorne auf dem vorbau und superfetten kleinen pastikklickern in den speichen (ihr wißt schon, die man als kind am puky-rad hatte, die so hoch und runter klickern). fehlte nur noch die fahne "geprüfter radfahrer" an langer flexstange...      sehr geil!


----------



## JohG (14. April 2005)

hellas,

gestern ist der rahmen gekommen, und heute wurde das wunderwerk vollendet   

mein teamrahmen05






und morgen ab nach frankreich barr, da wird erstmal ausgiebig getestet 

ca 18.5kg =)

die saison geht los   



greetz joh


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. April 2005)

sieht echt schön aus, aber irgendwie traue ich dem "knick" noch nicht. jürgen sollte vielleicht mal mit einer cad-software anfangen, die die materialbelastungen gleich mitsimulieren kann.


----------



## Airhaenz (15. April 2005)

@Johannes: Wow-das sieht ja mal so aus als wäre das Tretlager in einer vernünftigen Höhe bezüglich des Lenkwinkels und der Federwege..
Aber den Sattel kann man nicht vollversenken, oder???Da ist doch die Wippenlagerung im Weg.
Hast ja letztens den Banshee Andi in Alternberg getroffen..war an dem We woanders unterwegs, sonst bin ich da auch sehr oft


----------



## Maui (15. April 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> sieht echt schön aus, aber irgendwie traue ich dem "knick" noch nicht. jürgen sollte vielleicht mal mit einer cad-software anfangen, die die materialbelastungen gleich mitsimulieren kann.




der JÜ tut datt keine sorge.

Geile kist keine frage. mir würd vielleicht ein geschwungenes oberrohr noch besser gefaellen

Na dann bis morgen in BARR !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (17. April 2005)

das neue Teamrad ist ja echt lecker   

hier nochmal meins...  neue Parts sind: Holzfeller kurbel, Hussefelt kefü, Ultegra schaltwerk, d321 vorne, tioga Pedale... 
werd mir noch so ne Umlenkrolel von SRAM für den Schaltzug hinten holen... 




gruß
nik


----------



## flying-nik (21. April 2005)

so, hab jetzt noch diese Umlenkrolle vor das Schaltwerk gebaut - jetzt macht das Schalten gleich viel mehr Spaß    kann ich nur jedem empfehlen...

gruß
nik


----------



## ibis (22. April 2005)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> so, hab jetzt noch diese Umlenkrolle vor das Schaltwerk gebaut - jetzt macht das Schalten gleich viel mehr Spaß    kann ich nur jedem empfehlen...
> 
> gruß
> nik





versuchs mal mit ner sram x9   das flutscht


----------



## appollo (26. April 2005)

hier mal endlich noch en paar actions bilder von meiner sau DH:   

an die teamrider, die in barr waren: hab leider noch garkeine bilder aus barr   











ach ja: wieso sieht dein dämpfer so MINI aus freeriderbtal??    ich mach mir ja schon sorgen   

keep it real guys


----------



## freeriderbtal (26. April 2005)

wie mini? habe den "alten" manitou gegen den dhx 5.0 getauscht, jetzt funkts einigermaßen


----------



## appollo (27. April 2005)

der sieht ja richtig niedlich aus     ausserdem ist dieser (meiner meinung nach absoluter schrott dämpfer) garnicht würdig für dieses geschoss    


grüße max


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (27. April 2005)

Aktuelles Bild von meiner Sau:


----------



## bellino (30. April 2005)

hi,
meine neue teamsau...


----------



## Sunblade (1. Mai 2005)

Sehr schön, wie fährt es sich?
Lohnt sich der AUfpreis von ca. 600 gegenüber der normalen Hardride? Das Ding hat zwar kleine Detailverbesserungen und 2cm mehr Federweg, wiegt dafür aber auch gute 500g mehr.


----------



## storchO (1. Mai 2005)

[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuelles Bild von meiner Sau:



Gefällt mir sehr gut mit Single Crown machts bestimmt Spaß. euer storchO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bellino (1. Mai 2005)

Sunblade schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön, wie fährt es sich?
> Lohnt sich der AUfpreis von ca. 600 gegenüber der normalen Hardride? Das Ding hat zwar kleine Detailverbesserungen und 2cm mehr Federweg, wiegt dafür aber auch gute 500g mehr.



Ich bin noch nie mit einer normalern Hardride gefahren, deshalb kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Gegenüber der Wildsau Dh ist der unterschied sehr groß (leichter, wendiger, tieferer Schwerpunkt...).
Ich finde die Fahreigenschaften super und komm total gut damit zurecht, kann das bike nur empfehlen!


----------



## The Passenger (4. Mai 2005)

JohG schrieb:
			
		

> hellas,
> gestern ist der rahmen gekommen, und heute wurde das wunderwerk vollendet
> mein teamrahmen05
> 
> ...



Immernoch das geilste!
Aber was ist das für ne Gabel? Junior T?? Oder doch die 888? Was ist das für'n Decal?
Und welche Reifen? Minions in 42er Mischung?


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (6. Mai 2005)

storcho schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt mir sehr gut mit Single Crown machts bestimmt Spaß. euer storchO




läuft sau geil und ich würd mir keine dc mehr kaufen. des ansprechverhalten ist der breakout is auch ok. hat halt kein offenes ölbad und lauft ned ganz so fein wie a mz aber des passt scho. und sie is tausendmal leichter als a 66.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (17. Mai 2005)

<THREADWIEDERBELEB>

Meine Sau in freier Wildbahn:


----------



## frozen Biker (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute hat eigentlich jem. schon eine Wildsau Dh 2006 und auch evt. ein paar Bilder davon? die würde ich gerne mal sehen   finde nämlich nirgendwo auch nur ein pic  

gruß


----------



## W!ldsau (21. Mai 2005)

Hi hier mal ein Bild von meiner neuen Wildsau


----------



## woodstock (21. Mai 2005)

welche rahmengröße und welche dämpferlänge ist das?


----------



## W!ldsau (22. Mai 2005)

Rahmengröße S und LEIDER 220 Einbaulänge wird noch ausgetauscht!


----------



## woodstock (22. Mai 2005)

sieht man ... der dämpfer sieht echt verloren aus in dem rahmen! wieso nicht direkt den 240er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Mai 2005)

Tach auch !
Habe mir jetzt auch das Hardride aufgebaut. War gestern damit in Winterberg und muß sagen, dass zwischen dem Enduro und dem Hardride noch Welten liegen. Es ist und bleibt ein genialer Rahmen.Wenn wir jetzt in 5 Wochen nach Morzine fahren und eine Woche die "Sau" raus lassen werde ich auf jeden Fall eine sehr geile Zeit haben.

Ein kollegiales Grunzen an alle Wildsäue, Willi !


----------



## Froschloeffel (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Endlich fahre ich auch eine Wildsau...


----------



## DaSterch (29. Mai 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, schönes Teil was du da hast.
Aber sag mal was ist mit dem Schaltzug hinten los, irgendwie zu lang oder? Und das mit dem Vorbau sieht auch ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig aus von der Höhe her gesehen aber sonst wirklich schönes Teil.

Gruss


----------



## Froschloeffel (29. Mai 2005)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, schönes Teil was du da hast.
> Aber sag mal was ist mit dem Schaltzug hinten los, irgendwie zu lang oder? Und das mit dem Vorbau sieht auch ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig aus von der Höhe her gesehen aber sonst wirklich schönes Teil.
> 
> Gruss




Hallo
Die Züge müssen noch gekürzt werden, sie sind sonst leider zu lang.
Das mit dem Vorbau wollte ich so ist zwar ein Spacerturm aber ich wollte den Lenker ein wenig höher haben, weil ich ein Rahmen in M habe und so besser mit der Größe klar komme.


----------



## xtc-matze (29. Mai 2005)

N'Abend! Na da hat es ja endlich mit der eigenen Sau geklappt! Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite. Aber, pssst: Der Schaltzug sollte wirklich nicht so lang sein, dass du deine Wäsche daran zum trocknen aufhängen kannst    
So long, der Matze


----------



## xtc-matze (29. Mai 2005)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (31. Mai 2005)

hab bis jetz vom WE leider nur pics vom SONNIGEN wildride:   











ja en bisschen klein, ok   

aber es kommen noch große   

Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## der Olli (4. Juni 2005)

Die Dropsau, Modell 2006


----------



## freeriderbtal (11. Juni 2005)

hier ist ein update meiner sau!


----------



## W!ldsau (17. Juni 2005)

@freeridertbal: ich fands mit der monster besser, aber so wies jetzt is fährts sichs bestimmt besser

hier mal mein update:





wie findet ihrs?


----------



## appollo (18. Juni 2005)

ne! shiver rulez auf jeden fall... direkt nach der 888RC    

hab amtliche bilder von heute aus winterberg! poste ich dann noch die woche! leider is ne schraube am dämpfer gebrochen bevor wir dir northshores in angriff nehmen konnten     naja...


grüße Max


----------



## appollo (20. Juni 2005)

so hier mal ein, meiner meinung nach, sehr gelungenes bild vom WE aus winterberg:    






hier mal noch 2 soulrider WILDSÄUE  hintereinander   ( vorne fliegt der vereinspräsidente   ! leider ohne amtliches trikot unterwegs   )







foto is von einem der tausend fotografen die da waren 


grüße   

PS: GEILES WETTER!!!!


----------



## flying-nik (23. Juni 2005)

@ freeriderbtal
was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen deiner Wippe ( hat ja keine verschweißte Verstärkunkgsbleche) und der Standart Ausführung?

gruß
nik


----------



## freeriderbtal (24. Juni 2005)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> @ freeriderbtal
> was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen deiner Wippe ( hat ja keine verschweißte Verstärkunkgsbleche) und der Standart Ausführung?
> 
> gruß
> nik


die verstärkungsbleche sind doch bei eurer wippe nur nicht ausgefräst.warum das so bei der sau ist, weiß ich nicht, wahrscheinlich gewichtsersparnis.mir wurde gesagt, das die sau, eigentlich für jürgen selbst bestimmt war


----------



## flying-nik (24. Juni 2005)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> die verstärkungsbleche sind doch bei eurer wippe nur nicht ausgefräst



Ich meins schon so wie ichs sage. Also bei mir sind sie an die Wippe geschweißt. vll liegts dran dass es ne Teamsau ist. Aber Gewichtserspanis ist plausibel. Nur: warum dann nicht auch bei den Serienrahmen? aber egal - eh net so wichtig.

gruß
nik


----------



## N.E.R.D. (3. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,


hier ist meine Hardtail-Sau!
bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSterch (3. Juli 2005)

Geiles DDU  

Stand das DDU nicht neulich bei ebay zum verkauf? Was hastn dafür gelöhnt, würde mich interessieren.


----------



## N.E.R.D. (4. Juli 2005)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles DDU
> 
> Stand das DDU nicht neulich bei ebay zum verkauf? Was hastn dafür gelöhnt, würde mich interessieren.




Hoi,


nene, also ich habe das Bike schon etwas länger, und habe es auch nur bei ebay reingestellt weil ich mir ein Freerider holen wollte! Aber da ich auch soviel Teile neu dazugekauft habe behalte ich das geile Ding! Ich liebe mein Alu  tech!
bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## appollo (4. Juli 2005)

hi,

bekommen bald auch noch noch "Nachwuchs" - 4 cheaptricks   
alle in unterschiedlichen farben   

sobald was da ist, stell ich schonmal bilder rein!

bis dann


----------



## N.E.R.D. (4. Juli 2005)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> bekommen bald auch noch noch "Nachwuchs" - 4 cheaptricks
> alle in unterschiedlichen farben
> ...




      


MfG Chris


----------



## Moe (4. Juli 2005)

Also hier mal mein Cheaptrick. Größe M ist hervorragend als Hardtail-Tourenfreerider zu gebrauchen.


----------



## appollo (8. Juli 2005)

also, hier erstmal nochmal meine DH SAU vom WE   






max


----------



## NitroCobra (8. Juli 2005)

also gegen die dh sau in rot kommt meine natürlich nich an^^
aber hier nochma und nu mit decals dhx 5 und boxguide





wollte noch erwähnen das der DHX 5 undicht war. hab ihn zu shock therapy  und innerhalb von 2 wochen wieder bekommen. war garnantie leistung hab also nur versand 1x bezahlt. das ist service!


----------



## Alpha_1 (8. Juli 2005)

jetz kann sich die sau sehn lassen, respekt  

kannst dich ja mal melden, hast ja dein "dämpferchen" wieder


----------



## Maui (14. Juli 2005)

keine wirkliche Sau aber immerhin ein CHEAP TRICK fett gepimpt.
hier gibt ne menge billas auch in groz






+++ biller vom CHEAP TRICK +++


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschloeffel (14. Juli 2005)

NitroCobra schrieb:
			
		

> also gegen die dh sau in rot kommt meine natürlich nich an^^
> aber hier nochma und nu mit decals dhx 5 und boxguide
> 
> 
> ...



Echt ein Traum  
Vieleicht hätte ich sie echt in schwarz nehmen sollen. Naja egal


----------



## frozen Biker (14. Juli 2005)

hier mein neues schweinchen


----------



## storchO (14. Juli 2005)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> hier mein neues schweinchen



Geil, aber bitte die DoubleTrackAufkleber von der Vorderradfelge entfernen, du hast ja hinten auch keine.  
Und was ist denn das für ein Sattel, den würde ich ja auch noch ändern, der wäre nicht mein Fall. Am besten nen schönen schlichten Flite  

storchO


----------



## frozen Biker (15. Juli 2005)

Joa den Sattel wollte ich sowieso noch erneuern da das der Sattel eines kollegen ist. mein selle italia war mir einfach vieeeeeeeeeeeeel zu hart! (mein armer popo  ) ^^ Naja und die Aufkleber lasse ich wohl auch erstmal vorne dran, hinten sind keine drann da das garkeine doubletrack is;-) Ist ne dx32


----------



## frozen Biker (15. Juli 2005)

hier nochmal mit 24" und meinem trial!


----------



## dantist (16. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen

habe meinem Schweinchen ein kleines Facelifting verpasst und mir ein paar neue Teile gegönnt. dann noch alles geputzt, Lager gewechselt usw.

Vielen Dank an Jürgen für die rasche Lieferung der Lager und Sticker und an Blaubaer aus dem Forum für die Montagehilfe (sonst wäre ich jetzt noch am Schrauben).

Neu sind die Bremsen (Saint mit Stahlflex), Kurbel (Race Face Evolve DH X-Type), Steuersatz (Chris King Steelset), Lenker (Answer Pro Taper), Vorbau und Sattelstütze (Thomson), der Sattel ist nicht mehr ganz neu, aber immer noch sehr empfehlenswert. Ach ja, die Kettenführung (MRP System 3) ist auch neu, aber für einen Rahmen ohne ISCG überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen. Nach einem ziemlichen Gebastel (nochmals danke an Blaubaer) passt jetzt alles - zum Glück.

Und ja - die vordere Bremsleitung wird noch gekürzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Juli 2005)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja - die vordere Bremsleitung wird noch gekürzt!



she ich richtig? du hast da ne rohloff drin?    erfahrungen dazu?


----------



## dantist (18. Juli 2005)

jepp, richtig gesehen. die rohloff isch zwar schweinteuer, hat sich meiner meinung nach gelohnt. ich möchte an der wildau nichts anderes mehr. man hat alle gänge, die man benötigt, und kann trotzdem eine vernünftige kettenführung fahren. und warten muss man den antrieb fast gar nicht. auf jeden fall sehr empfehlenswert. es hat übrigens noch einige user mit rohloff und wildsau, welche hier vertreten sind (tribalwarrior, entlebucher, aggressor glaub ich auch)


----------



## appollo (18. Juli 2005)

andere frage: wie funzt den die kettenführung? sieht ja schon nett aus


----------



## dantist (18. Juli 2005)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> andere frage: wie funzt den die kettenführung? sieht ja schon nett aus



also von der funktion her ist die kettenführung tadellos.was jedoch wichig ist, meiner ansicht nach ist die führung nur in verbindung mit einem iscg rahmen problemlos montierbar. ich hatte sie zuerst am cheap trick, welches iscg hat ohne probleme montiert. nun an der wildsau (ohne iscg) mittels iscg-adapter. aber dadurch kam das kettenblatt an der inneren führung an, da durch den adapter der ganze bumerang weiter aussen war als normal. zum glück habe ich nen technisch begabten kollegen, der hat mir den inneren teil der führung aus dünnerem plexiglas nachgearbeitet - jetzt passt alles. evtl. entsteht dieses problem aber nur in verbindung mit x-type oder hollowtech I (saint, hone) kurbeln.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Juli 2005)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> andere frage: wie funzt den die kettenführung? sieht ja schon nett aus


ich habe auch die hardride fr und habe die nc17 blackspire kefü. das problem war: die ist mit ins tretlager geklemmt, weil es anders nicht geht. kaum hat sich das tretlager etwas gesetzt, war die klemmung locker, die kefü ist dann verrutscht und ich habe mich schön auf die fresse gepackt, weil das hinterrad blockierte und die kette gerissen ist. iscg ist schon besser, da sich da nichts so leicht lösen kann. aber damals wollte ich halt was umwerfertaugliches...


----------



## Blackholez (20. Juli 2005)

Ich fahr mein Schweinchen mit der Dewly ISCG - war etwas n ge****e sie ran zu bekommen - aber jetzt funzt sie topp - ich würd sie nicht mehr tauschen. Die ist zwar schweins teuer - aber sie funzt echt. 
Wer hin und wieder mal rauffährt und doch aber auch viel im Bikeparkt ist ist damit echt super beraten. 

cu mal Blackholez


----------



## appollo (22. Juli 2005)

hm... bin eben was für mein morewood 4x fully am suchen. (ja sorry, aber die alutech fullys gefallen mir echt garnich   ) und morewood empfiehlt die führung für den rahmen... aber 180 ocken is auch en bisschen happig, da ich das rad diesmal größtenteils SELBER bezahle!   
rahmen hat kein iscg   ... hab jetz einfach mal die boxguide nochmal geholt! da sie auch super leicht is! mal schauen wie sie sich bei innenlagermontage macht   

aber thx und grüße MAX


----------



## Maui (22. Juli 2005)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> hm... bin eben was für mein morewood 4x fully am suchen. (ja sorry, aber die alutech fullys gefallen mir echt garnich   ) ...QUOTE]
> 
> HI Appolo
> 
> ...


----------



## downhillsau (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab hier mal ein stylisches Bild vom fliegenden appollo.Ich hoffe,er ist es auch,doch so viel schöne eloxierte DH-Säue habe ich noch nicht gesehen.

Grüße Arschi,der auch immer fleißig die Sau rockt


----------



## appollo (24. Juli 2005)

hm... thx    hast du's von unsrer seite? ham aufjeden fall den selben rahmen, nur in M, nochmal im Verein   

aber am WE wird der Kob in todtnau richtig gerockt! oder maui   


greetings Max   

PS: Anakonda Rulez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juli 2005)

downhillsau schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe,er ist es auch,doch so viel schöne eloxierte DH-Säue habe ich noch nicht gesehen



Eloxiert? Dafür glänzt die aber wie ein Metallic-Lack. Ganz sicher eloxiert? Schönes Foto.


----------



## appollo (25. Juli 2005)

eloxiert


----------



## cbert80 (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo 

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner neuen Wildsau. Meine alte Wildsau Bj.01 habe ich vorläufig in Ruhestand geschickt bevor sie voll ganz aufgibt. Werd sie glaub als Endurobike wiederbeleben.   

Hardride FR 2005 
Größe L
schwarz eloxiert 
DHX 5.0  200mm

Fährt sich echt sau geil. 

Gruß
cbert


----------



## Froschloeffel (31. Juli 2005)

cbert80 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild von meiner neuen Wildsau. Meine alte Wildsau Bj.01 habe ich vorläufig in Ruhestand geschickt bevor sie voll ganz aufgibt. Werd sie glaub als Endurobike wiederbeleben.
> 
> ...




Richtig schön, gefällt mir.


----------



## woodstock (31. Juli 2005)

soweit ich mit jürgen in rittershausen gequatscht, hab ist das aber ne 2006er wippe ... oder hab ich ihn da missverstanden?


----------



## cbert80 (1. August 2005)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich mit jürgen in rittershausen gequatscht, hab ist das aber ne 2006er wippe ... oder hab ich ihn da missverstanden?



Also ich hab die Sau seit dem 26.07.2005 
So nehm ich mal an das Baujahr ist 2005   

Die Wippe schaut auf jeden Fall aus wie die der TeamSau. 
Die xHard Wippe gibts nich mehr dafür kostet die schwarze Wippe kein Aufpreis.

Gruß


----------



## frozen Biker (2. August 2005)

es wird wie woodstock schon sagt eine 2006er sau sein, da die 06er säue wohl schon alle draußen sind. Ich habe auch eine 06er dh sau die wippe wurde auch verändert und soweit ich weiß wurde das auch genau so bei der drop sau gemacht. Die lager sind dicker und von der form her ists schon anders.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. August 2005)

Allein schon deswegen, weil an der Sattelrohrverstärkung hin zum Oberrohr Gewicht gespart wurde: siehe angeschweißtes Lochblech... =)


----------



## appollo (19. August 2005)

mittwoch gibts endlich bilder von den 4 cheap tricks   dann is die cam endlich von den malidiven zurück   

so long,

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. August 2005)

Damit der Faden nicht zu Ende geht, hiermal ein Häppchen für Zwischendurch:





Ouuffaah, sorry, ich meinte natürlich DAS hier:











 

Sorry für die miese Quali, ist halt nur vom Handy...


----------



## Maui (19. August 2005)

hier noch ein bild von der GEHEIMSAU

Noch verhüllt aber auf der Eurobike gibts dann große Augen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. August 2005)

Hmm sieht eher aus wie Geheim*kuh*?


----------



## Maui (22. August 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm sieht eher aus wie Geheim*kuh*?




oder GeheimBadger -, Elch, -Weasel ,-Ferret .. man darf auf jedenfall gespannt sein


----------



## cmaucksch (26. August 2005)

moin,

nachdem ich mir meinen dabomb cherrybomb im bikepark zerbrochen habe, hab ich mir jetzt ne wildsau zugelegt. Hab sie noch nicht testen können, ich war zwar ne woche in slowenien, wollte eigentlich biken, aber da hats genausoviel geregnet wie hier. hier mal die ersten bilder von der Sau, im übrigen fast shimanofrei (schnellspanner hinten ist noch shimano)


----------



## appollo (30. August 2005)

hier die schon seit langem versprochenen cheap tricks:

meinem bruder marc:





meinem papn:





jüngster soulrider, meinem bruder yannik   :





Meins:
http://www.gesichterparty.de/getimage.php?context=user_galerie&type=image&bild_id=351223

hoffe euch gefällts... mir auf jeden fall!    

werde sie jetz schnellstmöglich aufbauen...

grüße Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (30. August 2005)

dann bin ich mo gespannt wie die Teile dann aufgebaut aussehen


----------



## storchO (30. August 2005)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> hier die schon seit langem versprochenen cheap tricks:
> 
> meinem bruder marc:
> 
> ...



Zu viel Geld  
Bekomme auch alle ähnliche Parts  

Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen...

storchO


----------



## rsu (30. August 2005)

cmaucksch schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> nachdem ich mir meinen dabomb cherrybomb im bikepark zerbrochen habe, hab ich mir jetzt ne wildsau zugelegt. Hab sie noch nicht testen können, ich war zwar ne woche in slowenien, wollte eigentlich biken, aber da hats genausoviel geregnet wie hier. hier mal die ersten bilder von der Sau, im übrigen fast shimanofrei (schnellspanner hinten ist noch shimano)



Biste Dir sicher, daß Dein Dämpfer (Ventil für Luftdruck) ned ans Unterrohr schlägt????????


----------



## cmaucksch (30. August 2005)

tach

werde ich mir nochmal genauer angucken, aber bin mir eigentlich schon recht sicher, dass da nichts passieren kann.

gruß

Clemens


----------



## appollo (30. August 2005)

storchO schrieb:
			
		

> Zu viel Geld
> Bekomme auch alle ähnliche Parts
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen...
> ...



höchstens mein dad     

ehm ja... werden schon recht schicke parts drankommen! muss ja vereinsmäßig bisschen mit-pimpen    

ja... bis die teile mal da sind....   

naja macht auch spaß legger rädchen aufzubauen   

grüße max


----------



## nonamenic (6. September 2005)

@cmauksch

Hallo Clemens,
was wiegt denn dein Hardride mit der Z1? Will mir auch eins zulegen. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur noch die Gabelfrage. Will damit auch noch Bergauf fahren können., daher wohl eher keine MZ 66. Weiß jemand was die 06er MZ 66 light ETA im Vergleich zur Z1 Sport ETA wiegt?


----------



## cmaucksch (7. September 2005)

moin,

meine sau wiegt 18,5 kg, liegt aber auch daran, dass ich sehr schwere laufräder,kurbeln, pedale und vorbau habe. Wenn man da bisschen auf gewicht schaut und sich vielleicht mal zu weihnachten eine titanfeder für den dämpfer leistet  , könnte man das gewicht sicher noch um bis zu zwei kilo drücken.
Ich komm mit meinem bike aber ohne probleme noch den berg hoch (wohne in münchen und fahr auch mal 1000-1500 höhenmeter in den alpen),meiner meinung nach kommt es eh mehr auf die geo an, als aufs gewicht und die ist mit absenkbarer gabel und sattelstütze, die lang genug ist gut auf uphill einzustellen.

hier hast du das gewicht der einzelnen MZs aufgelistet klick
die 66 ist also ca 400g schwerer als die z1 sport eta. Interessant find ich die 66sl, hat eben leider keine echte absenkmöglichkeit. 

gruß

Clemens


----------



## crossie (8. September 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch ein bild von der GEHEIMSAU
> 
> Noch verhüllt aber auf der Eurobike gibts dann große Augen.
> ...


geheim? das ding da?

cheers
crossie


----------



## ewoq (8. September 2005)

soooooo hässlich


----------



## cedartec (8. September 2005)

Die Geheimsau sieht ja von der Form wirklich gut aus, aber ob die Häufung von Schweissnähten wirklich der Bringer ist? Stabiler werden die Teile meiner Meinung nach nicht und leichter wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Aber man wird wohl sehen....

cheers, cedartec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (8. September 2005)

Die Schweißnähte im Unterrohr werden wohl laut Alutech(jü) auch noch durch ein schönes gezogenes Rohr ersetzt. 
Von den technischen Details her finde ich das Rad ziemlich geil. Gefällt mir super!
MfG
Jimmy


----------



## Maui (8. September 2005)

... und läßt sich SAu geil fahren. 
 das ist wirklich ein proto-proto-type. wird noch ein weile dauern aber dann


----------



## rsu (9. September 2005)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meiner Sau angelehnt an Deutschlands höchst gelegenen "Maibaum" (Zugspitzblatt auf 2600hm). Die Tour hatte 2900hm  

Ach ja, der Sattel ist leider etwas hoch, aber irgendwer mußte ja auch "hochtreten"  

Grüße
René


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. September 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> geheim? das ding da?
> 
> cheers
> crossie



gibt es schon mal ein paar technische Daten zur Geheimsau?


----------



## Michel.M. (11. September 2005)

so hier mal meine ( sattel is natürlich ganz drin und kettenblat is auch dran )


----------



## Sunblade (11. September 2005)

>


Scheinbar will Alutech jetzt mal was Richtung Race bauen. Mit nem anderen Unterrohr siehts dann auch noch ganz gut aus. Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Blackholez (12. September 2005)

Zur Geheimsau, 

phua ist das Ding hässlich. Ich find ja alle anderen Schweine echt traumhaft schön. Aber das Ding würd ich sagen das ist eines der hässlichsten Räder die ich gesehen habe ist irgendwie n Gendefekt aus nem Elsworth und nem Demo 9. Sorry aber das Teil ist abartig. 
Tja meine Meinung aber wie gesagt über Geschmack lässt sich´s ja streiten. 

cu


----------



## NitroCobra (12. September 2005)

wirklich schön find ichs jetzt auch nicht aber das schaltauge sieht mal um einiges stabieler aus....gibts da auch detailbilder irgendwo?


----------



## ewoq (12. September 2005)

darf das hier eigentlich auch wohnen? ist ja quasi ne baby-sau   

(fotos anklicken für teileliste und bewertung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodstock (12. September 2005)

zur geheimsau:

wenn die detailverbesserungen eingebracht sind würd ich sie vom aussehen als recht tauglich einstufen! allein der tiefe schwerpunkt dürfte ein ziemlich verspieltes und racetaugliches fahrverhalten möglich machen. nur der momentandrehpunkt sieht net so dolle aus und vlt ein 240er dämpfer wäre ganz nett ...

würde es mal gerne aufgebaut fahren!


----------



## entlebucher (13. September 2005)

@ floca

was für ein verdammt schönes bike!

Gefällt mir echt!


----------



## nonamenic (14. September 2005)

So, werde nun auch bald zum erlauchten Kreis der Wildsau-Treiber gehören.

Wildsau Hardride FR mit DHX 5.0 ist bestellt. Laufräder auch (Mavic 321 mit den fetten Alberts drauf). Gabel ist schon da (schöne schwarze 05er Z1 FR 1 150 mm).

Fotos folgen sobald das gute Stück da ist.


----------



## Maui (14. September 2005)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> zur geheimsau:
> 
> wenn die detailverbesserungen eingebracht sind würd ich sie vom aussehen als recht tauglich einstufen! allein der tiefe schwerpunkt dürfte ein ziemlich verspieltes und racetaugliches fahrverhalten möglich machen. nur der momentandrehpunkt sieht net so dolle aus und vlt ein 240er dämpfer wäre ganz nett ...
> 
> würde es mal gerne aufgebaut fahren!



ich habs schon drauf gejuckelt, aufgebaut versteht sich .
hier noch mit kuhfell 
die GeheimSau





der schwerpukt ist tief und erste fahreindrücke vermitteln ein top ansprechverhalten. ich wünsch mir auch einen 240 dämpfer drin. am besten den Fox. dan nnoch ein bisschen detailliebe für die serie und dann werd ich mir die Sau fangen für 2006


----------



## nonamenic (20. September 2005)

Hallo,
alle Säue im Winterschlaf?
Würde die Wartezeit bis meine endlich da ist gerne mit schönen neu aufgebauten oder renovierten Wildschweinen (Fotos) vertrösten.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. September 2005)

Nur die Ruhe, meine Sau wird nächste Woche gepimpt. Mit roten Felgen, roten Nokons und ner roten ro-ro-ro-Rohloff. Dann gib's Foddos. Genug rot fürs Erste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nonamenic (20. September 2005)

Rot ist immer gut. Bei mir wird`s der Rahmen auch.


----------



## brocke (26. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal meine Wildsau DH:



(klicken zum vergrössern)


----------



## storchO (26. September 2005)

geile Sau, aber bitte einen anderen Sattel...
Und die Rollen der Kettenführung bitte in Schwarz färben...
Und den Reifen hinten tauschen gegen einen Nokian oder am besten einen Marzocchi zu dem Bike...

storchO


----------



## freeriderbtal (26. September 2005)

kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, so ne zusammenstellung hatte ich auch mal.viel spass mit dem teil


----------



## Michel.M. (27. September 2005)

in Hamburg is es eben doch nicht so flach wie immer gedacht wird


----------



## Michel.M. (27. September 2005)

so neuer versuch wenn das nicht geht drauf gechi..esn


----------



## Framekiller (2. Oktober 2005)

@brocke: sehr geiles bike, aber irgendwie schaut das Vorderrad wien 24er aus, kann nich sein oder?


----------



## brocke (2. Oktober 2005)

cool, dass euch der bock befällt!

ja, 24" vorne und hinten...
ich weiss, ist nicht ideal für downhill. hatte die laufräder aber noch von meinem alten hobel.
es kommen aber spätestens für die nächste saison komplett 26" rein.


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (5. Oktober 2005)

hier mal ein pic meiner dh sau!!!


----------



## nonamenic (18. Oktober 2005)

hier ein Foto meiner ersten Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Oktober 2005)

sehr geschmackvoll gestaltet.


----------



## nonamenic (18. Oktober 2005)

Danke, danke.


----------



## Superbutschi (18. Oktober 2005)

hey, also ich hätte da schon noch auf die 2006 truvativ-teile gewartet.......
das rot ist gut, da sieht man keine flecken wenn ich mitm roten switch
am lago auf dich draufsemmel.....
dein ansatz ist ja gut, aber .....? es kann nur einen geben


----------



## nonamenic (19. Oktober 2005)

@superbutschi

Truvativ Holzfeller 2006er Vorbau und Kurbel kommen dran sobald die Teile lieferbar sind und mein Konto wieder schwarze zahlen schreibt.

Außerdem, geh du wieder zurück in Dein Rocky Mountain Forum, am Lago wirst Du die Sau nur kurz an Dir vorbeiflitzen sehen ;-)


----------



## horst77 (19. Oktober 2005)

Superbutschi schrieb:
			
		

> das rot ist gut, da sieht man keine flecken wenn ich mitm roten switch
> am lago auf dich draufsemmel.....
> es kann nur einen geben



ich sage nur Switch ist was fürs VOLK oder für Frauen... die Wildsäue sind schon um Klassen interessanter... also ich finde das Bike hat ein Könner aufgebaut!


----------



## Klappfallscheib (19. Oktober 2005)

na, dann zeig ich doch meine Sau auch mal her! Die Bremsleitungen san inzwischen schon gekürzt, Sattel kommt noch ein andrer, und die Gustl vorn ist auch dran. Hab grad nur kein andres Foto zur Hand


----------



## nonamenic (19. Oktober 2005)

@klappfallscheib
Eine edle weiße Sau ist das. Kompliment auch für die schöne Gabel.


----------



## storchO (19. Oktober 2005)

Klappfallscheib schrieb:
			
		

> na, dann zeig ich doch meine Sau auch mal her! Die Bremsleitungen san inzwischen schon gekürzt, Sattel kommt noch ein andrer, und die Gustl vorn ist auch dran. Hab grad nur kein andres Foto zur Hand



Warum nicht so...






storchO


----------



## Gambler (19. Oktober 2005)

Hey, Klappfall jetzt wo deine Sau im Forum is, muss ich wohl meine auch mal reinstellen. 

Also hier ist sie:





mfg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappfallscheib (20. Oktober 2005)

des is doch a Fox-Dämpfer bei Dir oder? Hattest Du nicht mal nen 6-Way?


----------



## Heiko_München (20. Oktober 2005)

Gambler schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Klappfall jetzt wo deine Sau im Forum is, muss ich wohl meine auch mal reinstellen.
> 
> Also hier ist sie:
> 
> ...



Geil     

...sieht echt super aus Dein Bike!

Ich selbst bin ja immer noch am Zögern... wegen nem Wildsau ENDURO (jaja).... mit All Mountain 1 (2006) oder doch besser ner Z1 Freeride (2005)...

Steckachse bringt bei 150mm FW schon mehr Steifigkeit. Und die Gewichtsersparniss bei ner AM gegenüber der Z1 ist nicht soo groß. ...nur nen neuer  _Touren-_ Laufradsatz mit Steckachse muss dann her...    

Grüße 
Heiko
(träumt von nem schwarz elox. Wildsau Enduro um die 15-16kg)


----------



## rsu (20. Oktober 2005)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße
> Heiko
> (träumt von nem schwarz elox. Wildsau Enduro um die 15-16kg)




Mensch Heiko, jetzt hol Dir endlich das Enduro oder das Hardride hauptsache ne Wildsau   Im Ernst, Du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen   Freu mich selber bei jeder Abfahrt wieder über das traumhafte Fahrwerk   Bleibt nur das leidige auswechselbare Schaltauge. Vielleicht ist das ja 2006 endlich gelöst


----------



## Maui (20. Oktober 2005)

das schaltaugenüproblem lößt du mit ner kürzeren kette und dem neuen stabiliern schaltauge.

Hi ner hardride Sau kann ich dir helfen. verkauf gerade eine 2004


----------



## Heiko_München (20. Oktober 2005)

rsu schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Heiko, jetzt hol Dir endlich das Enduro oder das Hardride hauptsache ne Wildsau  ...



JAJA!!!!

...wird schon!

Jetzt gehts ja nur noch an die Feinabstimmung ....

..Frage nach Federgabel...wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe....

ZI Freeride gegen All Mountain ...halt für mein Enduro-Touren-Freerider..... und nun schagt mich!!!   ;-)

[email protected]: bist heute nicht mit den anderen unterwegs zum Biken? Eure Bilder vom Zwiesel sind geil! Echt cool!
...Dabei liege ich hier mit ner ordentlichen ErCOOLtung herum... hoffe dass es das dann für den Winter war....
...aber bei dem geilen Wetter!!! 

Grüße
H.


----------



## Piefke (20. Oktober 2005)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> ZI Freeride gegen All Mountain ...halt für mein Enduro-Touren-Freerider..... und nun schagt mich!!!   ;-)


Z1 FR1 fürs Enduro oder 66 light ETA fürs HR  
Ich hab die Gabel seit 10 Monaten an der Wildsau HR FR, jetzt kommt ne 66 light ETA dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (20. Oktober 2005)

@Maui: Hier gibts scheinbar 2 unterschiedliche Probleme. Mein Ausfallende ist so stabil daß es nicht gebrochen ist sondern mir den Rahmen verbogen hat   Hab eh schon ein Verstärkungsblech an den Rahmen drangemacht. Hoffentlich hilfts...

@Heiko: Mit der Gabel kann ich Dir leider ned helfen aber erst mal gute Besserung und weiter viel Spaß beim Träumen  Hab noch keine gscheite Lampe für Nachts, daher is nix mit Nightride. Muß ich halt morgen um halb 6 wieder auf zum Herzogstand


----------



## Gambler (20. Oktober 2005)

Klappfallscheib schrieb:
			
		

> des is doch a Fox-Dämpfer bei Dir oder? Hattest Du nicht mal nen 6-Way?



Hi Arnd und alle anderen.

Nene Arnd den Fox habe ich schon immer drinn.

@ Heiko_München

Mit der Sau mache ich alles, von Downhill bis Tour. Bergauf geht sie auch ganz gut, dank der absenkbaren Gabel keine Schinderei (1000 hm am Gardasee waren gut zu schaffen). Bergab geht sie natürlich viel besser.  Das ist eine Hardride und wiegt 17 Kilo das finde ich ganz ok. Die Paar Gramm zur Enduro kann man glaube ich sinvoller woanders sparen. An meinem Bike is nix mit Leichtbau. Die Alutech Laufräder kann man gegen deutlich leichtere eintauschen. Saint Kurbel und Schaltwerk ist glaube ich nicht gerade leicht und wenn du nicht zu schwer bist, kann man über ne Luftgabel nachdenken. Bremse ist eine Luise FR mit großen Scheiben. die hintere Scheibe kann man auch gegen die kleine tauschen bringt etwas Gewichtsersparniss. 

Sonst fällt mir auf die schnelle erstmal nix ein zum sparen. Aber ich denke ne Hardride unter 16 Kilo zu bringen ist nicht so schwer.

@ All

Hat einer hier ne Hardride mit 15 bis 16 Kilo? Mal schauen was da so dranngebaut ist.

@ Maui

Wie oben zu lesen hab ich nen Saint Schaltwerk, und muss sagen, dass es echt was einstecken kann. Hab mich schon öfter draufgeschmissen, und da sind echt tiefe Riefen im Alu, aber es funktioniert immer noch gut. Nicht mehr so perfekt wie am Anfang aber gut. Das gibt es glaube ich jetzt auch in richtigherum.


mfg Alex


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Oktober 2005)

moinsen! ich hatte ja bereits vor einiger zeit vollmundig bilder von meiner gepimpten sau angekündigt. bis zur fertigstellung hat es nun leider etwas gedauert. rotoe nokons, rote rohloff, neue rote mx32 und fürn dunklen winter im wald die vollausstattung an lampen.   

aber lassen wir die bilder sprechen:


----------



## freeriderbtal (21. Oktober 2005)

also, ganu ehrlich ich finde diese roten felgen, versauen den ganzen gesamteindruck.das ist meine meinung!ansonsten finde ich die karre nicht schlecht!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Oktober 2005)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> also, ganu ehrlich ich finde diese roten felgen, versauen den ganzen gesamteindruck.das ist meine meinung!ansonsten finde ich die karre nicht schlecht!


  ? ehehehe.... Der schöne Gesamteindruck entsteht eigentlich erst durch meine Kommunistenfelgen. Also ich finde die Farbe top. Schön aggressiv.


----------



## TheCoffinNail (21. Oktober 2005)

So - es ist vollbracht... ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer Wildsau ...


----------



## freeriderbtal (21. Oktober 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> ? ehehehe.... Der schöne Gesamteindruck entsteht eigentlich erst durch meine Kommunistenfelgen. Also ich finde die Farbe top. Schön aggressiv.


naja, wie gesagt, geschmacksache  hauptsache das bike fährt und macht dir spass!!


----------



## Heiko_München (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

...die Bilder hier machen ja echt Lust auf mehr (ist das jetzt nen Text für ne Partnersuchseite???) ....

...aber ne Teileliste ...auch nur auszugsweise... und Angaben zum Gewicht...Einsatzzweck:   jaja   FUN

...wären hier doch nicht sooo schlecht, oder?

Grüße
...der-noch-ohne-Sau


----------



## cedartec (21. Oktober 2005)

@tricknology
Absolut geiles Teil   
Sieht gut aus und funzt wahrscheinlich entsprechend. Beissen die "Cleg" eigentlich wirklich so, wie man liesst?

Ich wünsche Dir angemessene Trails,
cheers,
gerhard


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Oktober 2005)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ne Teileliste ...auch nur auszugsweise... und Angaben zum Gewicht...Einsatzzweck:   jaja   FUN


Sollst Du haben:

Rahmen: Alutech Wildsau FR 2004
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Gabel: Manitou Sherman Breakout + 2005 mit Hexlock Steckachse
Bremsen: The Cleg DH (vo: 203mm Cleg Rotor hi:180 Magura SL Rotor)
Schaltung: Rohloff Speedhub mit DH-Kit und Achsplatte (externe Zugansteuerung)
Schaltzüge: NOKON rot eloxiert
Kette: SRAM
Laufräder: Alutech MX32 und Sapim Speichen und DT ProLock Nippel schwarz
Kurbeln: Shimano Saint
Pedale: Shimano DX
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace VRO 1.5"
Bereifung: Maxxis High Roller DH
Sattel: Setlaz Hotseat (Azonic Nachbau)
Leuchtmittel: Sigma Mirage Evo Pro und Evo X sowie CatEye whiteLED

Gesamtgewicht: 20kg

Das Ding war schon ohne die Rohloff ein Panzer. Jetzt ist es ein Bomber. Wenn ich diese Sau durchs Unterholz treibe, hinterlässt sie eine Spur der Verwüstung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Oktober 2005)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> @tricknology
> Absolut geiles Teil
> Sieht gut aus und funzt wahrscheinlich entsprechend. Beissen die "Cleg" eigentlich wirklich so, wie man liesst?
> 
> ...


Danke für dei Blumen.    Ja, die Cleg sind echte Wurfanker. Nur geringe Handkräfte nötig und ein solider Druckpunkt.


----------



## Chief Wiggum (23. Oktober 2005)

So hier mal meine Sau.

Gruss Chief Wiggum


----------



## DaSterch (23. Oktober 2005)

Hier ist meine Sau nach einem Upgrade --> Rohloff  .











Gruss


----------



## DaSterch (23. Oktober 2005)

Nachtrag --> Teileliste und Gewicht:

Rahmen: Alutech 2004er Wildsau Hardride FR 1.5 
Gabel: Sherman Breakout Plus 2005 SPV Evolve
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Laufräder: VR - Magura FR Nabe (Hügi FR) + Mavic EX823UST Disc
HR - Rohloff Speedhub + Mavic EX823UST Disc
Steuersatz: Alutech XLONG 1.5
Vorbau: RaceFace Diabolus 1.5 (50mm 0°)
Lenker: Roox Assault FRD
Griffe: Syntace
Bremsen: Hope monoM4 (VR 200mm floating / HR 180mm Magura-Rotor)
Kurbel: Shimano Saint 175mm + 40Z Kettenblatt
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Schaltung: Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 (TS-DB-OEM) + DH Kettenführung + DH Kettenspanner
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
Sattelstütze + Schelle: Alutech
Pedale: Point Alien II
Reifen (UST): Schwalbe, Maxxis, Nokian oder IRC - je nach Wetter und Untergrund (momentan Schwalbe BJ)

Gewicht der Sau: 18,45KG 

Gruss


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Oktober 2005)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht der Sau: 18,45KG


Da haste aber irgendwo ganz massiv gespart, oder? Ich habe SEHR vergleichbare Teile und bin mir sicher (ohne es gemessen zu haben), dap ich auf 20kg komme. 

Leichte Laufräder?   

Aber interessant, daß wir uns beide grad die Musikspieldose hinten rein gebaut haben...


----------



## DaSterch (24. Oktober 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Da haste aber irgendwo ganz massiv gespart, oder? Ich habe SEHR vergleichbare Teile und bin mir sicher (ohne es gemessen zu haben), dap ich auf 20kg komme.
> 
> Leichte Laufräder?
> 
> Aber interessant, daß wir uns beide grad die Musikspieldose hinten rein gebaut haben...


 
Es wundert mich das deine Sau 20Kg wiegt, viell. ist aber auch meine Waage kaputt....und die Laufräder, vielleicht die Reifen und die Felgen --> werd ich mal prüfen/nachwiegen.

Erstaunlich ist auch, meine Sau hat vor dem Umbau auf Rohloff (damals noch mit sagenhaften "9" Gängen) 17,45Kg gewogen, das sind grad mal nur 1,0Kg Mehrgewicht mit Rohloff . In punkto Gewicht habe ich mit deutlich mehr gerechnet...wie man sich täuschen kann.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, deine Rohloff ist die erste überhaupt, die ich mit Touring-Schraubachse sehe. Ich dachte schon das ich der einzige bin der das 
Teil mit Schraubachse fährt......hast wohl auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Schnellspannern gemacht?

Gruss


----------



## nonamenic (24. Oktober 2005)

@heiko

meine Hardride wiegt komplett 17,5 Kilo.

Gabel: MZ Z1 FR 150 mm von 2005
LR: Mavic 321 (Naben MZ QR 20 + Shimano XT)
Reifen: Fat Albert 2,35
Schaltung: SRAM X7
Bremse: El Camino
Lenker, Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt
Pedale: Shimano DX
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0

Bilder siehe Fotoalbum


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Oktober 2005)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Es wundert mich das deine Sau 20Kg wiegt, viell. ist aber auch meine Waage kaputt....und die Laufräder, vielleicht die Reifen und die Felgen --> werd ich mal prüfen/nachwiegen.


Also ich vermute mal einfach, daß bei mir noch Einsparpotenzial ist. Zum einen der sackschwere Steuersatz X-Long von Alutech. Dann die MX32 Felgen und die Maxxis High Roller mit DH-Karkasse, sowie DH-Schläuche. Ich schätze mal ich könnte da noch locker mindestens 1 Kilo wieder reinholen. 



			
				DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Erstaunlich ist auch, meine Sau hat vor dem Umbau auf Rohloff (damals noch mit sagenhaften "9" Gängen) 17,45Kg gewogen, das sind grad mal nur 1,0Kg Mehrgewicht mit Rohloff . In punkto Gewicht habe ich mit deutlich mehr gerechnet...wie man sich täuschen kann.


Das erstaunt mich nicht. Ich hatte vorher gerechnet und komplett Rohloff ist auch nur 500g schwerer als komplett XTR! (Hat hier einer ausm Forum mal nachgewogen und vorgerechnet.)



			
				DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, deine Rohloff ist die erste überhaupt, die ich mit Touring-Schraubachse sehe. Ich dachte schon das ich der einzige bin der das Teil mit Schraubachse fährt......hast wohl auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Schnellspannern gemacht?


Neee, aber ich habe keine Lust welche zu machen...    Die Schraubachse ist einfach die stabilere Lösung. Vor allem stehen die Schrauben hinten etwas ab, so daß man das Rad auch easy an die Wand lehnen kann, ohne daß der Rahmen zerkratzt - als erstes werden immer die Muttern berührt.


----------



## DaSterch (25. Oktober 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich vermute mal einfach, daß bei mir noch Einsparpotenzial ist. Zum einen der sackschwere Steuersatz X-Long von Alutech. Dann die MX32 Felgen und die Maxxis High Roller mit DH-Karkasse, sowie DH-Schläuche. Ich schätze mal ich könnte da noch locker mindestens 1 Kilo wieder reinholen.


 
Naja, so schwer ist der Steuersatz ja nun auch nicht und soviele Alternativen gib nicht wegen der Einpresstiefetiefe >25mm.
Ich denke auch an den Felgen und den Reifen kann man sparen deswegen fahre ich UST und bin in der Summe im Vergleich zu Doubletracks oder DW's mit Schlauchreifen leichter, trotz etwas schwerer UST Reifen.



			
				trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Das erstaunt mich nicht. Ich hatte vorher gerechnet und komplett Rohloff ist auch nur 500g schwerer als komplett XTR! (Hat hier einer ausm Forum mal nachgewogen und vorgerechnet.)


 
Ich habe vorher nicht gerechnet, mir war aber klar, schwerer wird es und an meinen Komponenten würde ich auch nicht abspecken....das ist alles harmonisch so wie es ist.



			
				trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Neee, aber ich habe keine Lust welche zu machen...  Die Schraubachse ist einfach die stabilere Lösung. Vor allem stehen die Schrauben hinten etwas ab, so daß man das Rad auch easy an die Wand lehnen kann, ohne daß der Rahmen zerkratzt - als erstes werden immer die Muttern berührt.


 
Ich wünsche es auch niemanden, mir ist 2001 mal ein Schnellspanner gerissen was nicht gerade schmerzfrei war, deswegen fahre ich wo es geht Steck- oder Schraubachse (außer am CC bike). Das mit der Stabilität ist auch ein großer Vorteil der Schraubachse es versteift den hinterbau zusätzlich. 

Was fährst du eigentlich für ein Kettenblatt vorne? Ich habe momentan 40Zähne aber ist irgendwie immernoch zu kurz übersetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Oktober 2005)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Was fährst du eigentlich für ein Kettenblatt vorne? Ich habe momentan 40Zähne aber ist irgendwie immernoch zu kurz übersetzt...


Ich fahre vorne 42 Zähne und bin damit selbst an allersteilsten Stellen noch immer gut unterwegs. Für bergab würde ich mir allerdings gerne noch 1,2 Gänge mehr wünschen, aber ein 44er wäre glaube ich schon wieder für sehr steiles Bergauf unbrauchbar. Mein Vergleich hier sind die Serpentinen am Neroberg, welche sehr steil sind.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Oktober 2005)

Update: Der Ausflug am WE an den Ochsenkopf im Fichtelgebirge hat meiner Wildsau das Rückgrat gebrochen...    Mal schauen ob der famose Jürgen das wieder heilen kann...


----------



## janos (31. Oktober 2005)

sers,
lass mal bilder von der geschlachteten sau sehen  
immer schade wenn der rahmen bricht, sprech da aus erfahrung.
wie ist´s den passirt?

mfg janos


----------



## DaSterch (31. Oktober 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Update: Der Ausflug am WE an den Ochsenkopf im Fichtelgebirge hat meiner Wildsau das Rückgrat gebrochen...  Mal schauen ob der famose Jürgen das wieder heilen kann...


 
AUTSCH! Das hört man ja höchst selten das eine Sau bricht, was genau ist denn gebrochen Druckstreben oder ganzundgar etwas am Hauptrahmen? Kannst du mal ein Bild machen.
Ich bin sicher das der Jürgen da was machen kann, er bietet ja seit neuestem einen "*c*rash-*r*eplacement-*s*ervice" an, mit vergüstigtem Austausch oder Reparatur von Rahmentelien usw. ....das wird schon wieder .

Gruss


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Oktober 2005)

Bilder gibt's morgen abend, wenn ich die Schwinge ausgebaut habe. Die linke Bodenstrebe vom Hinterbau hat einen großen Riss entlang einer tragenden Schweißnaht. Ist halt die schwächste Stelle im Glied, so eine Schweißnaht. Da kann Jürgen auch nicht viel machen, außer tauschen oder erneut schweißen. Über den Hergang sag ich jetzt nix, da das alles nur Spekulation wäre. 

Ich habe es erst auf dem Rückweg gestern nacht im Zug entdeckt. Kann bei allem möglichen passiert sein. War schon ein extremes Wochenende...    Keine Drops ins Flat oder so, aber viel arg verblocktes Gelände, Steilabfahrten en masse und eine schicke DH-Strecke mit Wurzelteppichen und vielen Sprüngen drin, sowie eine Skipistenabfahrt. Eigentlich nix, wofür eine Wildsau nicht gebaut wäre. Aber schauen wir mal...   

Das wird schon wieder. So kriegt die Sau halt ne Schonzeit und ich kann wieder mehr lernen und die Wochenenden auch mal wieder mit der Freundin verbringen...


----------



## storchO (1. November 2005)

Nun aber her mit den Bildern...

storchO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. November 2005)

storchO schrieb:
			
		

> Nun aber her mit den Bildern...
> 
> storchO


Jajaja, bin ja schon die ganze Zeit dabei. Aber wundert Euch nicht, die Bilder sind totlangweilig und wer jetzt nach klaffenden Wunden und komplett zerstörten Rahmen sucht ist fehl am Platze.   

Hier jibbet jetzt nur ne 2fach gerissene Schwinge zu sehen:

























Ich habe bereits mit Jürgen telefoniert. Er war sehr nett und klang recht interessiert (hatte wohl noch keiner von den privaten Fahrern sowas) und hat mir schnelle Behebung zugesichert. Ich kann bisher echt nur Positives über Alutech berichten. Morgen pack ich dat Dingen in die Post und dann werde ich erstmal abwarten.


----------



## THBiker (1. November 2005)

So...hier mal´Update meiner Sau....ich hoffe, dass ich demnächst mal´n paar bessere Pics bekomme (hab keine DigiCam   )


----------



## storchO (1. November 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Jajaja, bin ja schon die ganze Zeit dabei. Aber wundert Euch nicht, die Bilder sind totlangweilig und wer jetzt nach klaffenden Wunden und komplett zerstörten Rahmen sucht ist fehl am Platze.
> 
> Hier jibbet jetzt nur ne 2fach gerissene Schwinge zu sehen:
> 
> ...



Sieht aber schon derbe aus...

storchO


----------



## cost (5. November 2005)

Meine erst Heute nach langem basteln ( keine Kabelführung auf der Rechten Seite-Schaltwerkzüge,schleifende Kette am Umwerfer und Sattelstützenklemme die die hintere Wippe bei max Einfedern berührt=S Rahmen....) beendete Sau   







[/IMG] 


Rahmen : Hardride FR  Größe S
Gabel : Marzocchi 66 RC  Modell 2005
Dämpfer : Fox DHX 5
Naben : DT Swiss 440 
Felgen : DT Swiss 6.1
Steuersatz : Alutech mit Adapter 1.5  to 1 1/8
Vorbau : Race Face Diabolus 70 mm
Lenker . Race Face Diabolus 710 mm
Bremsen : Gustav M 210-190mm
Kurbelgarnitur : Shimano Saint 170 mm  2 Kettenblätter :40-22
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Schalthebel : Shimano Deore
Umwerfer : Shimano XT
Pedale : Noch Alutech
Sattelklemme-Stütze : Alutech
Sattel : Da Bomb


Das wars ersteinmal.....müßte so um die 18,5 - 19 kg liegen...kann aber noch nicht " RICHTIG " damit rummrocken da ich zur Zeit 2 gebrochene Finger habe= Mega Gips   

Weitere Bilder in meiner Bilgallerie falls jemand interessiert sein sollte ......

Grüße Cost

P.S : Was denkt ihr zu meiner Kabelführung ?? Hat jemand andere-bessere Möglichkeiten.Danke ....


----------



## appollo (7. November 2005)

die 4 cheap tricks sind auch endlich fertig  
stelle am we mal bilder rein!

grüße


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (14. November 2005)

Hab meine Sau modifiziert.
BoXXer Ride raus und Team rein.zweifach vorne gegen Singleblatt(36 Z) getauscht.Mal sehen was jetzt so geht
War eh ne Quälerei mit der Printe Touren zu fahren.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## storchO (15. November 2005)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> die 4 cheap tricks sind auch endlich fertig
> stelle am we mal bilder rein!
> 
> grüße



Wo bleiben die Bilder?

storchO


----------



## Alu-Maik (20. November 2005)

hier meine neue Sau...
Die alte Team Sau hat ausgedient und ist in Rente.


----------



## storchO (20. November 2005)

Schon geil, aber man kann die Bilder nicht größer klicken...







storchO


----------



## Piefke (28. November 2005)

So hier mal ein aktuelles Foto von meiner Sau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibis (29. November 2005)

Alu-Maik schrieb:
			
		

> hier meine neue Sau...
> Die alte Team Sau hat ausgedient und ist in Rente.



na sowas hat der maik entlich seinen dämpfer bekommen   schön ists geworden


----------



## Elfriede (9. Dezember 2005)

Mit der alten Monster T sieht das Bike einfach nur super geil aus. Respect!!!
Gibt es hier auch einen der ne aktuelle Monster T in eine Wildsau Hardride eingebaut hat??? Würde zu gerne mal sehen wie das aussieht!

 

mfg Elfriede


----------



## dantist (9. Dezember 2005)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> die 4 cheap tricks sind auch endlich fertig
> stelle am we mal bilder rein!
> 
> grüße



*hust* wo bleiben die bilder...?


----------



## deibel (21. Dezember 2005)

Just finished 
Rahmengrösse XXL


----------



## cedartec (21. Dezember 2005)

@deibel

Schickes Teil  , wesentlich besser ausgestattet als meine. Willkommen bei den XXLern. Soweit ich weiss ist es die zweite Riesensau  hier im Thread.

Fahr zu und Schpasss,
cheers,
cedartec


----------



## Zonker0815 (22. Dezember 2005)

Cool, mal was anderes neben den "mini"-Säuen  


PS.
Ich hab übrigens auch ne XXL-Sau


----------



## Milchmann13 (22. Dezember 2005)

Gibts hier eigentlich Leute die das Hardride nur für DH benutzen ???

Ich mein vom Prinzip ist es doch ein Prima Racebike

200 mm
viele Verstellmöglichkeiten mit 4,6 kg genauso leicht wie z.B ein Morewood.
Viergelenker das heißt kein Stempel und Antriebs unempfindlich . . . etc.


----------



## Maui (22. Dezember 2005)

Milchmann13 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts hier eigentlich Leute die das Hardride nur für DH benutzen ???
> 
> Ich mein vom Prinzip ist es doch ein Prima Racebike
> 
> ...



ich hatte meine Sau initial eher FR mäßíg aufgebaut. 3 kettenblätter etc. das is auch mehr als phätt brauchbar. meine Bikeparksucht hat mich dazu bewegt es eher DH mäßig umzubauen.


----------



## Froschloeffel (23. Dezember 2005)

Milchmann13 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts hier eigentlich Leute die das Hardride nur für DH benutzen ???
> 
> Ich mein vom Prinzip ist es doch ein Prima Racebike
> 
> ...




Ich fahre auch hauptsächlich downhill damit (neben kleinen Freeride aktionen)
funktioniert ganz gut.
trotzdem kommt bei mir dann mal ein richtiger racer ins haus. (ironhorse sunday oder so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchmann13 (23. Dezember 2005)

wegen der geometrie ??? Weil viel leichter ist das doch nicht und hat glaub ich auch nur 15mm mehr Federweg oder ??


----------



## Froschloeffel (23. Dezember 2005)

Milchmann13 schrieb:
			
		

> wegen der geometrie ??? Weil viel leichter ist das doch nicht und hat glaub ich auch nur 15mm mehr Federweg oder ??



Ich habe einen Swinger 6 way drinne, und darum nur 175mm federweg.
Außerdem habe ich einen Rahmen in Größe M und bei meiner Körpergröße ist das ein wenig klein. (184cm). Aber ich wollte halt auf jeden fall ein Fahrrad, wo man auch gut tricksen kann, und das recht wendig ist.
Leichter ist das Ironhorse schon, nicht sonderlich viel aber es macht was aus.
Bis des aber kommt vergeht noch ne ganze zeit, also werde ich vorerst auf meiner Wildsau die Downhills unsicher machen. Und Funktionieren tuts ja auch.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Dezember 2005)

GEILO! Hab grad entdeckt, daß meine Wildsau in der Alutech Hall of Bikes ist:

http://www.alutech-bikes.com/image/hall_of_bike/hob17.jpg






 Ist aber 2005 entstanden das Foto. Aber vielleicht meinen die ja auch das Rahmengeburtsjahr.


----------



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (3. Januar 2006)

<<<<<<<<<<<<===============FOTOALBUM!!! DA IS DIE SAU EURER      TRÄUME


----------



## storchO (4. Januar 2006)

w.i.l.d.s.a.u. schrieb:
			
		

> <<<<<<<<<<<<===============FOTOALBUM!!! DA IS DIE SAU EURER      TRÄUME



So ist doch besser:






Aber auf dem Bild erkennt man ja leider nichts...

storchO


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (4. Januar 2006)

Was soll daran soooo traumhaft sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (4. Januar 2006)

Das ist meins, gerade neue geserviced und mit neuem lack lager etc.
wird verkauft da ein neues hoffentlich bald kommt





mehr infos unter http://cgi.ebay.de/ALUTECH-Hardride-FR-WIE-NEU_W0QQitemZ7209384910QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

.


----------



## cbert80 (8. Januar 2006)

So hier kommt meins nochmal nach leichten umbauten


----------



## Airhaenz (9. Januar 2006)

Bin mit meiner (Ex) Hardride 3 DH Rennen gefahren. Mit Schaltbarer Kefü.
Bin in Rittershausen dieses JAhr wohl der einzige gewesen, der auch mal zum Start hoch geradelt ist  Die Schlange am Shuttel war einmal einfach zu lang..
Hatte sie für FR aufgebaut. Für DH würde ich statt der S Größe bei 175cm ne M nehmen, aber wahrscheinlich bin ich dann auch nicht schneller..


----------



## FrohesNeues (13. Januar 2006)

Endlich ist sie da...Meine nigelnagelneue Sau!! 






Nen Freund hat sie auch schon!! 
Und morgen kommen die Teile dran. JUHU


----------



## Augus1328 (13. Januar 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich ist sie da...Meine nigelnagelneue Sau!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilsssssssssss, ich hasse Dich für dieses geile Teil  

Have fun u. auf `ne Probefahrt besteh ich  

Cheers
da Oli


----------



## FrohesNeues (14. Januar 2006)

^^Watt?? DU hasst MICH???

Wer geht hier denn in die Rocky Mountains zum Boarden, nachdem er auf den Malediven war???? DU!!!!!!!!!!   

Probefahrt steht!!


----------



## Heiko_München (14. Januar 2006)

Hi!

Na also, ist Deine Sau also doch noch angekommen!?  
Sagte ich Dir doch... und bei so ner Farbe!!!  

Meine Sau hat vor 2 Tagen die Produktionsstätte im Norden Deutschlands verlassen.... und ich hatte gehofft, der DPD-Mann klingelt heute bei mir!!!!
Na wird schon noch werden!

Viel Spaß... und vielleicht sehen wir uns mal bei ner Sauen-Ausfahrt!

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Augus1328 (14. Januar 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> ^^Watt?? DU hasst MICH???
> 
> Wer geht hier denn in die Rocky Mountains zum Boarden, nachdem er auf den Malediven war???? DU!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Probefahrt steht!!



   

Jetzt weißte warum ich mir nur ein Canyon leisten kann  

C U u. viel Spass beim Aufbau...

Oli


----------



## sidekicker (14. Januar 2006)

Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> So hier mal ein aktuelles Foto von meiner Sau:


^

wie kann man so eine hässlichen lenker an sowas schöönes machen !!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Januar 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> ^
> 
> wie kann man so eine hässlichen lenker an sowas schöönes machen !!



das fragt sich jeder aber ich glaube der piefke lässt das ding nur zu fotozwecken dran um uns alle zu ärgern oder er verdrängt dass es optisch ein griff ins klo ist. oder vielleicht meint er einfach dass der bolzen schön ist? oder will damit diebe abschrecken? ein geweih vortäuschen? auf schweinejagt gehen? 

frgen über fragen.

Gruß, Stefan
(find auch die 24/26 Zoll Kombi net so pralle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (14. Januar 2006)

OK, OK der Lenker kommt demnächst ab. Ich finde ihn mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so prickelnd. Aber man war halt jund und brauchte das Geld
Was würde denn passen?
24/26" bleibt aber und ich finde das gut so. Man kommt hinten tiefer und es gibt auch keine Kollisionsprobleme mit dem Reifen und der Sattelstange.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Januar 2006)

ich werf mal wieder den guten Syntace Vector ins Feld.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (14. Januar 2006)

24"/26" find ich auch gut!
Ich hab im Herbst aus Spass auf eine 24"-Felge bei Ebay geboten und superbillig bekommen - nur mal zum Spass in meine alte Nabe eingespeicht - und dann für so gut befunden dass ich seitdem nicht mehr 26" gefahren bin. 

PS: Der orange Rahmen ist übrigens echt geil!


----------



## FrohesNeues (15. Januar 2006)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> 24"/26" find ich auch gut!
> Ich hab im Herbst aus Spass auf eine 24"-Felge bei Ebay geboten und superbillig bekommen - nur mal zum Spass in meine alte Nabe eingespeicht - und dann für so gut befunden dass ich seitdem nicht mehr 26" gefahren bin.



Zum Spaß eingespeicht?! Das ist doch eine saumäßige Arbeit!!



			
				X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Der orange Rahmen ist übrigens echt geil!



Danke


----------



## FrohesNeues (16. Januar 2006)

Endlich ist sie fertig:   






Ich hätte sie wohl von ihrer anderen, der Schokoladenseite fotografieren sollen, damit mann den hässlichen Kettestrebenschutz nicht sieht...


----------



## Lasse (16. Januar 2006)

Die Rahmenfarbe finde ich super. Die Griffe sind etwas zu sehr "pimp-my-bike"-mäßig und die gelben Deemax stören, aber die Farbe kann man sich bei denen ja leider nicht aussuchen. Komplett schwarze Anbauteile würden das schicke orange aber noch mehr zur Geltung bringen denke ich.


----------



## FrohesNeues (16. Januar 2006)

Lasse schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rahmenfarbe finde ich super. Die Griffe sind etwas zu sehr "pimp-my-bike"-mäßig und die gelben Deemax stören, aber die Farbe kann man sich bei denen ja leider nicht aussuchen. Komplett schwarze Anbauteile würden das schicke orange aber noch mehr zur Geltung bringen denke ich.



Aaaalso, die Griffe sind genau deswegen ausgesucht worden...orange King Dingeling...allein wegen des Namens musste ich diese Teile haben! 
Die Geschichte mit den Deemax ist lustig, denn jeder meinte im Vorfeld, dass sich das Gelb mit dem Orange "beissen" würde und genau das war von mir beabsichtigt. Die Farben beissen sich in der Tat so heftig, dass sie schon wieder zu einander passen! Man muss die Sau in real life sehen, denn mittlerweile ist jeder der Meinung, dass es irgendwie doch farblich passt. Lustig auch: das Orange leuchtet dermaßen (auf Bildern leider nicht ansatzweise zu erahnen), dass man nach längerem Hinschauen die Deemax leicht grünlich empfindet  
  

PS. Wie schon erwähnt kommt das Leuchten leider gar nicht rüber auf Bildern. Das Orange noch mehr rüberbringen geht fast gar nicht


----------



## nonamenic (16. Januar 2006)

hier mal ein update meiner Sau:


----------



## Augus1328 (16. Januar 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaalso, die Griffe sind genau deswegen ausgesucht worden...orange King Dingeling...allein wegen des Namens musste ich diese Teile haben!
> Die Geschichte mit den Deemax ist lustig, denn jeder meinte im Vorfeld, dass sich das Gelb mit dem Orange "beissen" würde und genau das war von mir beabsichtigt. Die Farben beissen sich in der Tat so heftig, dass sie schon wieder zu einander passen! Man muss die Sau in real life sehen, denn mittlerweile ist jeder der Meinung, dass es irgendwie doch farblich passt. Lustig auch: das Orange leuchtet dermaßen (auf Bildern leider nicht ansatzweise zu erahnen), dass man nach längerem Hinschauen die Deemax leicht grünlich empfindet
> 
> 
> PS. Wie schon erwähnt kommt das Leuchten leider gar nicht rüber auf Bildern. Das Orange noch mehr rüberbringen geht fast gar nicht



Hi Nils,

schöne Kiste. 

Übrigens: Du kennst ja meine Nummer falls Du die Deemax doch verkaufen möchtest  

Cheerio
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Passenger (16. Januar 2006)

Wie wärs mit Kettenführungen, ihr zwei?


----------



## FrohesNeues (16. Januar 2006)

Joa habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. Aber wenn, dann auf jeden Fall eine schaltbare! Aber ich glaube das wird hier zu OT. Werde mich an entsprechender Stelle mal informieren,,


----------



## Sunblade (18. Januar 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich ist sie fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön, auch mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz. Der Lenkwinkel sieht etwas grenzwertig aus, kann aber auch am Foto liegen.


----------



## Blackholez (20. Januar 2006)

Oink Oink 

jetzt stell ich mein Prachtschweinchen doch auch mal der erlesenen Gemeinde zum Schlachtfest vor. 
Ich glaub so bleit sie jetzt dann wohl mal ne Zeitlang.


----------



## storchO (20. Januar 2006)

Blackholez schrieb:
			
		

> Oink Oink
> 
> jetzt stell ich mein Prachtschweinchen doch auch mal der erlesenen Gemeinde zum Schlachtfest vor.
> Ich glaub so bleit sie jetzt dann wohl mal ne Zeitlang.



Nimm noch so ein Deemaxlaufrad da hinten für die Sau und farblich noch ein bisschen was machen, sowie ein besseres Bild von der anderen Seite...
Sonst top, was ich erkennen kann...

storchO


----------



## Blackholez (20. Januar 2006)

Hi da is ne Rohloff drin - wenn ich die Felge platt gemacht hab dann speich ich mir ne gelb Gepulverte rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchmann13 (20. Januar 2006)

Das erste mal das mir ne Fox 40 gefällt . . . sieht sehr gut aus Grau Gelb . . . wie gesagt fehlt nur noch das Gelbe hinterrad .  .   . So eine Double Track ist doch eh zu schwer


----------



## nonamenic (21. Januar 2006)

Wow. Kompliment. Hübsches Schweinchen. aber ein großes scharfes Foto und ein gelbes Hinterrad hätte sie noch verdient, die Sau.


----------



## Heiko_München (21. Januar 2006)

So meine Herren,

um hier auch mal eine etwas anders ausgelegte Wildsau zu zeigen, mÃ¶chte ich mal ein paar Bilder von der heutigen Ausfahrt zeigen und die bisherige (vorlÃ¤ufige) Teileliste posten:

Rahmen: Alutech Wildsau Enduro (GrÃ¶Ãe L) in schwarz eloxiert (2006)
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 (190mm x 57mm) mit 550ger Feder (2005)
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Sport ETA (2006)
LaufrÃ¤der: DT Swiss 440 Freeride mit DT Swiss EX 5.1D (Hinten Salsa Schnellspanner)
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 (je 630gr); z.Z. Nokian Freddies Revenz 2.3 (ca. 950gr)
bisher mit SchlÃ¤uchen, geplant wenn fÃ¼r die Felgenbreite verfÃ¼gbar Eclipse (ich persÃ¶nlich finde das System von NoTubes nicht so gelungen)
Bremsen: Hope C2 (180/160mm) (stammen vom alten Bike und sind bewÃ¤hrt; Austausch die nÃ¤chsten Jahre nicht ausgeschlossen)
Vorbau: noch Race Face Prodigy (nach Findung der richtigen Sitzposition Austausch mÃ¶glich)
Lenker: noch Ritchey Rizer Pro (hier gilt selbiges wie fÃ¼r den Vorbau)
Steuersatz: erst mal FSA Pig DH (wenn ich den CK in den Staaten gÃ¼nstiger bekomme, dann der)
SattelstÃ¼tze: Roox S4.2 (und wie es scheint  kann ich die 450mm lange StÃ¼tze nicht abschneiden, da ich fÃ¼r den Toureneinsatz die HÃ¶he brauche und auch will)
Sattel: alter Flite (SattelstÃ¼tzenklemme: Salsa)
Schalthebel: Sram Rocket Drehgiffe
Schaltwerk: 2000er XT (so lange es hÃ¤lt)
Umwerfer: neuer XT (wegen des Sitzrohrdurchmessers)
Kette: HG93; Ritzel: XT
Kurbel/Tretlager: Race Face Atlas
Pedale: Shimano DX
SchaltzÃ¼ge: Meterware

Gewicht: 15,8 kg (jetzt mit den Spikereifen: 16,6 kg)






Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie: hier

Ich habe das Bike ja als Ersatz fÃ¼r mein Rocky Mountain Signature (baugleich mit Element) fÃ¼r einen weitgefaÃten Einsatz als Touren-Enduro-SpaÃbike gedacht. Einige Sachen werde ich mit der Zeit sicher noch verÃ¤ndern und das Gewicht in Richtung 15,2 kg bringen. Aber ich denke fÃ¼r ein Bike mit dem Potential und keinem LuftdÃ¤mpfer ist das Gewicht schon in Ordnung. Die Gewichtsangabe auf der Alutech-Homepage von 3,1kg fÃ¼r den nackten Rahmen ist sicher nur mit einem kleinen Rahmen machbar. Ich habe fÃ¼r den Einsatzzweck und meine KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe von 1,79m (aber SchrittlÃ¤nge von 92cm â ich hab halt lange Haxen und lange Arme) einen Rahmen in GrÃ¶Ãe L (etwas lÃ¤ngeres Oberrohr) mit um 2cm gekÃ¼rztem Sitzrohr genommen. Somit kann ich den Sattel gut versenken aber das Rad ist im gesamten nicht zu kurz. Die ersten EindrÃ¼cke von heute bestÃ¤tigen dies. Der Rahmen wiegt also in L und nur eloxiert etwa 3,65 kg. Er ist damit um einiges schwerer als ein in etwa vergleichbarer Nicolai Helius FR, was aber schon beim ersten Vergleich des Hinterbaus ersichtlich ist. Die stabilen groÃvolumigen Streben am Alutech machen da sicher was aus.

Meine heutigen FahreindrÃ¼cke sind sehr positiv! Der Rahmen ist steif, die Federung fast Antriebsneutral. Nach und nach muÃ ich jetzt erst mal das Setup finden um weiteres sagen zu kÃ¶nnen.
Nur eins schon vorweg: die Nokian-Spikereifen, die ich seit 2 Wochen fahre sind ihr Geld wert. Es war heute an der Isar zu lustig, die wackeligen FuÃgÃ¤nger und total verrÃ¼ckten Jogger zu sehen. Ich hatte auf den Wegen mit geschlosseneer Eisdecke beim Fahren keinerlei Probleme. Lediglich in engen Kehren oder bei zu starkem Bremsen rutsche das Vorderrad etwas weg.

FÃ¼r weitere Anregungen und Kritik stehe ich nun bereit!

GrÃ¼Ãe
Heiko


----------



## cbert80 (22. Januar 2006)

@ Heiko 
 

gibts fast nix zu meckern


----------



## Airhaenz (22. Januar 2006)

Abschiedsbild meiner Sau. Hatte viel Spaß mit ihr. Vielleicht kommt ja Bald nen Frischling..


----------



## rsu (23. Januar 2006)

@nonamenic, sunblade, Heiko: Sehr schöne Säue habt Ihr da. Da bekommt man schon fast Lust die eigene Sau umzupulvern  Das Orange ist echt klasse  Aber ich muß mich ja immer vor den Förstern tarnen


----------



## Chief Wiggum (23. Januar 2006)

Milchmann13 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie gesagt fehlt nur noch das Gelbe hinterrad .  .   . So eine Double Track ist doch eh zu schwer




So ein Schwachsinn.  

DT geht mehr als gut hinten. Hoffe du weisst noch worauf ich anspiele  


Gruss Chief Wiggum


----------



## THBiker (23. Januar 2006)

Hey Heiko,

gefällt mir gut!!  

Gib doch mal bitte deine Dämpferposition durch und vielleicht noch Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel...fall´s keine Mühe macht  ...du hast doch jetzt auch ne 150er Gabel vorn drin, oder


----------



## sidekicker (24. Januar 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich ist sie fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




des geilste alutech was ich bisher gesehen hab!


----------



## smog (24. Januar 2006)

aus langeweile mal wieder meine enduro aus dem jahre 2003.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_München (24. Januar 2006)

smog schrieb:
			
		

> aus langeweile mal wieder meine enduro aus dem jahre 2003.



@smog
Die Bilder Deiner Sau hatten mich erst auf das Alutech aufmerksam gemacht. Auch Dir nochmals danke für den Email-Austausch, auch wenn Du ja auch was anderes wie nur die guten Seiten erwähnt hast. Kann ja aber vom Baujahr her sein.

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Heiko_München (28. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Heiko,
> ....
> Gib doch mal bitte deine Dämpferposition durch und vielleicht noch Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel...fall´s keine Mühe macht  ...du hast doch jetzt auch ne 150er Gabel vorn drin, oder



So hier nochmal zum Mitlesen:

Ich habe ja nen Fox DHX5.0 mit 190 mm Einbaulänge (ich dachte mir mit der Länge kommt das tretlager nicht zu hoch..... im Gegensatz zum 200er)

Der Dämpfer ist z.Z. an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme im unteren Loch montiert -> Hebelverhältnis 1: 3,66 (mit 51mm Hub ergeben sich also: 186mm Federweg    ; in der oberen Position mit einem Hebelverhältnis von 1:3,44 immerhin noch 175mm FW!!! - mit einem kurzen Dämpfer, wie in smog z.B. hat (oder hatte) mit kürzerem Hub erreicht man halt nur 120 bzw. 130mm FW) 

Unten sitzt der Dämpfer z.Z. im vorderen Loch   -> hieraus ergeben sich die steilsten Winkel aber auch das höchste Tretlager!!!
- Lenkwinkel: ca. 68°
- Sitzwinkel: ca. 72°
- Höhe Tretlager (Boden-Mitte Achse): 390mm

(alles mit ner 2006er Marzocchi Z1 Sport ETA mit ner Gabeleinbaulänge (unbelastet) von 540mm!!!)

Zur Ergänzung noch:Größe L mit leicht gekürztem Sitzrohr (Sonderanfrage)
-> Oberrohr: 590mm (zum Touren)
-> Sitzrohr normal 500mm (jetzt 480mm)
-> Radstand: ca. 1150mm


Und weil die Frage immer wieder gestellt wird:

Gewicht Rahmen (eloxiert) inkl. Buchsen aber ohne Dämpfer: ca. 3,65kg  
Gewicht Fox-Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder: 860gr

...und damit ist das Bike natürlich einiges schwerer wie nen Nicolai Helius FR oder das echt cool aber teuer   aufgebaute Cove von Radical hier im Forum!   

Bei Fragen... einfach fragen!!!!   

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## THBiker (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo Heiko

Danke!

Ja ich komm auf ähnliche Werte was meinst du, paßt da noch die 66 Light ETA rein??? man dürfte dann auf ca 66° Lenkwinkel kommen

was hast du denn für´ne Feder im DHX ....bei welchem Fahrergewicht


----------



## Heiko_München (29. Januar 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Heiko
> Ja ich komm auf ähnliche Werte was meinst du, paßt da noch die 66 Light ETA rein??? man dürfte dann auf ca 66° Lenkwinkel kommen



Da muss ich Dir jetzt gestehen, dass weiß ich nicht bzw. kann es nicht beurteilen.
Wie gesagt meine Z1Sport ETA (150mm) baut 540 mm hoch. Ich habe aber auch shcon mal was von 585mm gehört    
Wäre also die Frage, wie hoch baut die 66? Auf der Marzocchi Homepage ist nichts angegeben...auch nicht im Katalog!  



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> was hast du denn für´ne Feder im DHX ....bei welchem Fahrergewicht



Ne 550ger bei 70 kg Fahrer plus 5-10kg Gepäck. Sag ist ganz gut - funktioniert also.

Die Federgabel hab ich noch nicht fordern können. Weiß also nicht ob ich da jemals den max. Federweg erreichen kann. Wei0 jemand, welche Federn da ab Werk verbaut sind und wo bzw. ob ich das was anderes bekomme?


Noch eine wichtige Frage zum Wildsau!!!
Ich habs noch nicht ganz raus, wie ich meine Schaltzüge ver elgen soll. Am Steuerroht gibts schon die ersten Kratzer!!!!   

Die hintere Bremsleitung verläuft um das Steuerrohr herum und dann auf der linken Seite nach hinten. Ist klar
Der Schaltzug vom Umwerfer kommt von links, geht auch ums Steuerrohr herum und läuft ganz rechts bis zum Sitzrohr. Geht auch so einigermaßen.
Aber der Zug für die Scaltung hinten!!!!  Kommt vom rechten Griff und biegt gleich nach hinten um, um dann mittig am Oberrohr (bzw. darunter) nach hinten zu führen! Ich habe den Zug nicht um das Steuerrohr herum geführt!!! Hier gibts nun aber vorne an dem Verstärkungsgusset am Steuerrohr schon die ersten Scheuerstellen!!!!
Weiß da jemand Rat? Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal zeigen wie ihr das gelöst habt? Auf den Bildern  hier im Forum hab ich das noch nicht richtig gesehen... Sorry, selbst hab ich gerade auch keins! 

Zugverlegung bei der Z1 ist ja auch so ne SAche.... der Bremsschlauch führt im moment durch den Gabelholm und verursacht dort rechts auch ne Scheuerstelle!!!!


Grrrr...... da muss ich noch ein bißchen nacharbeiten!!!

Danke für alle Hinweise!

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (29. Januar 2006)

Tach,
das mit den Einbauhöhen bei Marzocchi war doch gar nicht so schwer zu finden.
www.marzocchi.com  -->Technical Area --> Axle to Crown Table

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/listSPAForkStatistics.asp?IDFolder=229&LN=UK&Sito=usa-mtb

Zu sagen wäre vielleicht noch, dass die 2005er Modelle deutlich höher bauten (592mm).


----------



## Heiko_München (29. Januar 2006)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> das mit den Einbauhöhen bei Marzocchi war doch gar nicht so schwer zu finden.
> www.marzocchi.com  -->Technical Area --> Axle to Crown Table



   

Upss.... danke!  Ich bin immer nur auf die einzelnen Gabeln...und da gibts dann nur den Katalog und allgemeine Infos....sorry!

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Klomi (31. Januar 2006)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine wichtige Frage zum Wildsau!!!
> Ich habs noch nicht ganz raus, wie ich meine Schaltzüge ver elgen soll. Am Steuerroht gibts schon die ersten Kratzer!!!!
> 
> Grüße
> Heiko



Servus !!

Gegen Scheuerstellen hab ich die Schaltzüge bzw. Bremsleitungen in Benzinschlauch (Modellbauzubehör) gehüllt. Funktioniert bei mir wunderbar. Und bei den ganzen "geilen Säuen" mit Sicherheit auch.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Februar 2006)

Meine aktualisierte Wildsau, leider noch nicht richtig hart rangenommen seit Boxxer-Umbau. Aber arg reduzierter Lenkeinschlag...


----------



## wildsau-dd (4. Februar 2006)

hier meine sau..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchmann13 (4. Februar 2006)

Hier mal meine fast fertige "DHSau". Hab noch Probleme mit dem Steuersatz der klemmt nicht richtig, schaft hat trotz Klemmrings Spiel  

und beim Schaltauge gabs Verwirrung, so das ich das falsche habe  


Hier mal ne Teile Liste:

Alutech Hardride single 05 in S mit 888 05 Geo
Triple 8 05 200mm
Sattelstütze Kurbel Innnenlager Kettenführung Truvativ
Flite TT
Sun Single Track 36 einmal mit Nasty Sister einmal mit Veltec Nabe
Gustav M 210/190

Lenker Vorbau Funn (wird noch getauscht gegen 888 Vorbau)


Naja Dämpfer ist ne Leihgabe. Weiß noch nicht ob der rein kommt oder ob ich weniger Federweg aktzeptiere und nen Roco nehme.

Einsatz 95% Dh only, IXS Cup


----------



## Blackholez (5. Februar 2006)

@trickn0l0gy 

hi - krasse Optik - das hat was kein Tehma - echt nett 

@sidekicker

hey und dein Orange ist legendär - echt geil - ich weiss was es für ne Aktion ins bis man die perfekte Farbe gefunden hat. *verneig* echt gelungen. 

@heiko

hmmmm ich glaub wir werden uns nie einig werden  - klar aber es ist als Tourenschwein gedacht - aber der hohe Sattel ist ehrlich schon n bischen gruselig oder  (ist nicht bös gemeint)

cu


----------



## FrohesNeues (5. Februar 2006)

Blackholez schrieb:
			
		

> @trickn0l0gy
> 
> @sidekicker
> 
> hey und dein Orange ist legendär - echt geil - ich weiss was es für ne Aktion ins bis man die perfekte Farbe gefunden hat. *verneig* echt gelungen.



Ähm, die orange Sau ist aber meine (zum Glück)! Trotzdem fetten Dank für die Blumen


----------



## Blackholez (5. Februar 2006)

whooops - sorry hab auf n Zitat geantwortet - na trotzdem - geile Farbe Frohesneues


----------



## Heiko_München (7. Februar 2006)

Blackholez schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @heiko
> hmmmm ich glaub wir werden uns nie einig werden  - klar aber es ist als Tourenschwein gedacht - aber der hohe Sattel ist ehrlich schon n bischen gruselig oder  (ist nicht bös gemeint)
> cu



...so, ists doch schon ein bißchen besser, oder?


----------



## Milchmann13 (7. Februar 2006)

ja eindeutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackholez (8. Februar 2006)

@Heiko
Jau - so ist sie echt nett. schaut nach spass aus - einfach ne nette Sau. 
Aber wie gesagt man kanns eh nicht allen recht machen ;-) 
Wenn ich Dir erzähle das meine gerade 22 Kilo wiegt liegst Du warscheinlich auch zappelnd mit Herzinfarkt am Boden ;-)
Aber ich fahr auch Touren damit - langsamer aber es sind Touren )

cu


----------



## Keiler13 (10. Februar 2006)

guten tach...
hoffe das ich euch auch bald mal meine sau zeigen kann.....muß aber noch warten bis mavic eindlich die 06 modelle auf den mark wirft.
ist eigentlich ne lustige sache habe mir ne 12x150 deemax hinterrad gekauft.
aber die leute von mavic haben mir zwar eins geschickt aber leider eine prototypen wo der freilauf von anfang an kaputt war.. :-( kommt aber bald....hatte jetzt noch nicht so viel zeit alle einträge zu lesen aber gibt es bei euch auch leute die hard trail fahren?
schönen aben noch


----------



## Timmy (12. Februar 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7811&d=1024610083

foto ist 3 jahre alt, hab es letztes jahr nur 6 mal geschafft zu fahren...

naja fahr halt mehr rennrad letzte zeit


----------



## storchO (12. Februar 2006)

Sieht aber dennoch geil aus, bis auf die Sattelstütze, da müsste etwas anderes hin.

Was sind das für Reifen?

storchO


----------



## Timmy (12. Februar 2006)

storchO schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht aber dennoch geil aus, bis auf die Sattelstütze, da müsste etwas anderes hin.
> 
> Was sind das für Reifen?
> 
> storchO



sattelstütze wurde umgedreht!

reifen sind michelin wildgripper DH 2,2. Hab aber derzeit die Larsson TT drauf, weil die leichter rollen und 1 kg leichter sind!


----------



## nonamenic (15. Februar 2006)

Habe ich auf www.pinkbike.com entdeckt. Die Dame möge es mir verzeihen, aber die Gesamtkomposition hat mir so gut gefallen. Da musste ich die zwei sexy-"säue" einfach hier einstellen.


----------



## storchO (15. Februar 2006)

Ich glaube die Sau ist hier aus dem Forum, war schon im Fotoalbum, aber da noch als Baustelle...

storchO


----------



## JanikF. (15. Februar 2006)

selbst das mädel is hier im Forum!


----------



## Milchmann13 (15. Februar 2006)

So endlich fertig  erste Probefahrt auf der Strasse  sehr schön nur ein längerer Vorbau muss drauf (triple 8 Vorbau wirds werden denke ich mal).


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Februar 2006)

Meine Ms. Pigy!  
Heute Fertig geworden. Morgen gibts bessere Bilder. 




Das letzte neue Bike für dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelkorn (18. Februar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das letzte neue Bike für dieses Jahr.




sagen alle und es kommt immer anders  

die team sau schaut guat aus 
sattel noch verändern, am besten tauschen *G* aber aufjedenfall ma korrekt ausrichten


----------



## nonamenic (18. Februar 2006)

@tick

scheint gut auszusehen, aber stell mal ein Bild ein das Deiner Sau würdig ist. Ist ja kaum was zu erkennen.


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Februar 2006)

@Doppelkorn: Sorry, aber für dieses Jahrt sollte das endlich mal stimmen. Letztes Jahr waren es drei neue Bikes, vorletztes zwei neue...
Das reicht. 
Ein anderer Sattel ist in Planung. Aber die Sattelposition ist gut!
Andere Reifen kommen auch noch und eine LG1 Kettenführung von E13. Dann haben wir aber alles. 
Zielgewicht: 18,00kg!

@nonamenic: Hier bitte:   




Heute beim Streeten in KA gemacht.


----------



## cbert80 (19. Februar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> @Doppelkorn: Sorry, aber für dieses Jahrt sollte das endlich mal stimmen. Letztes Jahr waren es drei neue Bikes, vorletztes zwei neue...
> Das reicht.
> Ein anderer Sattel ist in Planung. Aber die Sattelposition ist gut!
> Andere Reifen kommen auch noch und eine LG1 Kettenführung von E13. Dann haben wir aber alles.
> ...



Kommt fett dein Bike  

aber die Züge und Leitungen könnten auf jeden Fall noch etwas schöner verlegt werden! und noch um einen halben Meter gekürzt werden

Die Felgen sehen ein bißchen schmal aus!?!

Der Sattel ist häßlich :kotz: 
(Aber ich sollte nicht so laut schreien  )

Zum Thema Vorbau muß ich glaub nix sagen 

Sehe ich richtig sind das Avid Bremsen?
Kannst du zu denen schon etwas sagen?


----------



## Milchmann13 (19. Februar 2006)

Also ich war heute das erste mal richtig DH fahren, und es ist Wahnsinn wie gut sich das Teil fahren lässt  in manchen Dingen kein Vergleich zum alten Rad was ich auch schon nicht schlecht fand. Noch ein bischen dran gewöhnen und dann kann der IXS Cup kommen


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Februar 2006)

cbert80 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt fett dein Bike
> 
> aber die Züge und Leitungen könnten auf jeden Fall noch etwas schöner verlegt werden! und noch um einen halben Meter gekürzt werden


Nö, passt so... Und kürzen kommt noch nicht, da ich noch nicht weiss ob ich einen längeren Vorbau montiere. 





			
				cbert80 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Felgen sehen ein bißchen schmal aus!?!


Das sind Mavic XM823 - Tubeless Donwhillfelgen! Was härteres braucht man nicht! Die haben bis jetzt jedem Stein wiederstanden. Seit 1,5 Jahren im DH-Einsatz und keine einzige Delle!  


			
				cbert80 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sattel ist häßlich :kotz:
> (Aber ich sollte nicht so laut schreien  )


Hab ich nicht gesagt, dass der wohl noch ausgewechselt wird? 


			
				cbert80 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Vorbau muß ich glaub nix sagen


Hey, das ist ein Syntace Superforce in 45mm Länge! Das Teil hat besser abgeschnitten als ein Truvativ Husselfelt!  


			
				cbert80 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich richtig sind das Avid Bremsen?
> Kannst du zu denen schon etwas sagen?


Neee... Formula Oro aus 2005. Tut aber sehr gut!

Nur zur vollkommenden Info:
Rahmen	Alutech	Teamsau
Dämpfer	Fox	DHX 5.0
Gabel	Marzocchi	888 RC
Steuersatz	Chris King	Steel Set
Vorbau	Syntace	Superforce
Lenker	Syntace	Vector DH - 700mm
Griffe	Odin	Lock On
Sattelstütze	Alutech	
Sattel	Velo Pronto Z2 (Geplant)
Bremse	Formula	Oro
Kurbel 	Shimano Saint - 38
Pedale	Easton	Flat Boy
Kette	SRAM	PC990	
Kettenführung	E13 LG1
Schaltwerk	Shimano	XT
Schalthebel	Shimano	XT

Nabe	DT-Swiss 440 FR
Felge	Mavic	XE 823 UST
Felge	Mavic	XE 823 UST
Reifen Michelin Mountain Extreme UST (Geplant ???)


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Februar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Zugverlegung: Nö, passt so...


Ops... sorry, Die Vorderradbremsleitung ist heut anders montiert worden. Die hat sonst geklemmt und am Reifen geschliffen.


----------



## cbert80 (21. Februar 2006)

@ der-tick

28,8 mm ist schmal, finde ich aber mit Michelin Mountain Extreme UST betimmt Ok

Zum Thema Vorbau meinte ich eigentlich nur die völlig überflüßigen Carbon Spacer (Ich glaub ich sollte länger schauen und überlegen bevor ich schreib ) Sytance ist auf jeden Fall Top


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2006)

cbert80 schrieb:
			
		

> @ der-tick
> 
> 28,8 mm ist schmal, finde ich aber mit Michelin Mountain Extreme UST betimmt Ok
> 
> Zum Thema Vorbau meinte ich eigentlich nur die völlig überflüßigen Carbon Spacer (Ich glaub ich sollte länger schauen und überlegen bevor ich schreib ) Sytance ist auf jeden Fall Top


Ja ok, die Felge ist schmal, aber bei UST ist das nun mal so... 
Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich die MoutainExtreme nehm oder die DH 24. Sind halt 400g unterschied...  
Mit den MountainExtreme könnte ich es (zumindest nach Liste) auf 17kg bringen.  

Deine Zugverlegung ist auf jeden Fall gut! Eigentlich viel besser als meine. 
Dafür musste ich aber bis jetzt meine Bremse nicht entlüften.  

Carbon Spacer: Genau du sagst es, völlig überflüssig, lagen sie als Rest von meinem CC-Bike rum. Und sonst hatte ich keine Spacer mehr... Also hab ich die verbaut. 
Edit: Soll ja aber auch eine ganz leichte Sau werden... Da helfen die 2,5g bei den Spacern ungemein. *g*
Wenn ich in der Session zu viel Geld übrig hab, probier ich mal mit XT-Kurbeln zu fahren (-300g) und eventuell wenn ich von der Funktion überzeugt bin, kommt ne 200er Travis SingleCrown TI (ca. -400g) ran.  Das Vorserienmodell von Jürgen war ja zum... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheCoffinNail (22. Februar 2006)

@tick: sehr nettes Spaßmobil hast du da!  
Was hast du denn um die Sattelstütze gewickelt? Nen Schlauch? Und warum? *grübel*


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2006)

TheCoffinNail schrieb:
			
		

> @tick: sehr nettes Spaßmobil hast du da!
> Was hast du denn um die Sattelstütze gewickelt? Nen Schlauch? Und warum? *grübel*


Danke fürs Kompliment!

Du warst aber noch nie in einem Bikepark mit Schlepplift, oder? Zum Beispiel Bad Wildbad & Racepark (Alpinium Schulenberg). Da hilft ein fest gewickelter Schlauch um die Sattelstütze ungemein beim Schleppen.


----------



## TheCoffinNail (23. Februar 2006)

AAAAAAAAAHHH SOOOO ....  

Da hab ich so noch garnicht dran gedacht ... werd ich beim nächsten Wildbad-Besuch mal antesten ... Dankäää ...  

So genug gebabbelt im Bilder-Thread...


----------



## Froschloeffel (24. Februar 2006)

Hab jetzt nen neuen Sattel


----------



## JanikF. (27. Februar 2006)

ja nun ist er da, super geil morgen schonmal aufbauen so weit es geht...Super Teil da hat der Jü wieder gezaubert!!!


----------



## Milchmann13 (27. Februar 2006)

das schaut sehr cool aus. Wobei ich die Schweißnähte auch mochte

@ froschlöffel hast du deins mal gewogen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2006)

ten_eighty schrieb:
			
		

> ja nun ist er da, super geil morgen schonmal aufbauen so weit es geht...Super Teil da hat der Jü wieder gezaubert!!!


Also wenn der Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) 500g leichter ist als meine Sau, hab ich eine zu verkaufen...  
Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild in passender Umgebung:  





In meiner Gallerie findet sich jetzt ein ganzter Haufen. Der neue Sattel kommt nächste Woche, die neue Kettenführung ist noch offen, E-Thirteen lässt sich Zeit.


----------



## dantist (28. Februar 2006)

@ ten_eighty: geiler keiler! habe gar nicht gewusst, dass alu poliert möglich ist, dachte die werden alle gepulvert. bin jeden falls auf pics vom aufbau gespannt.


----------



## JanikF. (1. März 2006)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> @ ten_eighty: geiler keiler! habe gar nicht gewusst, dass alu poliert möglich ist, dachte die werden alle gepulvert. bin jeden falls auf pics vom aufbau gespannt.



werde es Freitag provisorisch fertig aufgebaut haben... bis alles da is was ran soll dauert noch ein wenig. 

wegen Farbe, ist mein Teamrahmen, musst mal den Jü fragen ob der so für Jedermann erhältlich ist

Gruß Janik


----------



## Keiler13 (8. März 2006)

hallo habe es jetzt endlich geschaft...meine wildsau


----------



## nonamenic (8. März 2006)

Das Bild ist viel zu klein für so ein schönes Rad.


----------



## wildsau-dd (8. März 2006)

meine fliegende wildsau


----------



## Froschloeffel (8. März 2006)

Milchmann13 schrieb:
			
		

> das schaut sehr cool aus. Wobei ich die Schweißnähte auch mochte
> 
> @ froschlöffel hast du deins mal gewogen ???



Nicht richtig.
Schätze aber mal um die 19-20kg


----------



## BergabSchwein (15. März 2006)

Und noch ne Sau! 






Genauer Aufbau unter: Meine Sau


----------



## Heiko_München (15. März 2006)

BergabSchwein schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ne Sau!
> 
> [Genauer Aufbau unter: Meine Sau



Schön (es Bike) - nur mit 19,9kg für meine Zwecke 'nen bißchen schwer  

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## cedartec (15. März 2006)

@BergabSchwein
Schöne Sau mit geiler Farbe 

...ebensolche Fahrten
cheers, cedartec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleinesopaten (19. März 2006)

Hallo,
tschuldigung, wenn ich hier einfach so zwischenfunke, aber ich würde mal gerne wissen ob man mit ner wildsau dh +mz 888 auch bergauf fahren kann oder vll sogar n kleines tourchen? Oder empfiehlt sich da die wildsau hardride+mz 66 mit 170mm federweg? Trotzdem soll das teil dann auch bergab top sein!
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Michel.M. (19. März 2006)

Du willst mit ner Wildsau DH ne tour fahren. na viel spaß.....
Höchstens wenn du die Sattelstütze ganz weeeiiittt rausziehst wird das was aber ich weiß ja nicht. ich mache es auf jeden Fall nicht.
Aber kauf dir mal ne Wildsau DH da Freut sich der Jürgen mehr.


----------



## Piefke (19. März 2006)

@Kleinesopaten: Für den Einsatzbereich eindeutig die Wildsau HR in der FR-Ausführung und ne 66 rein. So ist meine Sau auch aufgebaut, damit kommt man auch berghoch und kann mal ne Tour fahren, totzdem macht das Bike bergab jede Menge Spaß.


----------



## TheCoffinNail (21. März 2006)

vorher: 




nachher:


----------



## cedartec (21. März 2006)

Hey CoffinNail,
sieht ja nach Schlamm-Party aus 
aber bei dem Reinigungsservice ist das ja kein Problem,
was gabs denn als Bezahlung - nen Eis oder ne Schoggi?

Cheers, cedartec


----------



## appollo (21. März 2006)

so, hier mla meiner schon in akton... leider erkennt mans wieder nicht so gut...


----------



## TheCoffinNail (22. März 2006)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> Hey CoffinNail,
> sieht ja nach Schlamm-Party aus
> aber bei dem Reinigungsservice ist das ja kein Problem,
> was gabs denn als Bezahlung - nen Eis oder ne Schoggi?
> ...




-> einen KEKS!  

Die hohe Kunst bei dieser Art "Reinigungsservice" ist es aber, das Ganze so über die Bühne zu bringen, dass nachher nicht noch mehr Sauerei herrscht als davor und keine Zivilisten zu Schaden kommen ...


----------



## der-tick.de (22. März 2006)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> so, hier mla meiner schon in akton... leider erkennt mans wieder nicht so gut...


Wo ist das denn entstanden?


----------



## Hyp3r (22. März 2006)

in luxemburg glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (22. März 2006)

@CoffinNail

...die Zivilisten, die möglicherweise zu Schaden kommen konnten schliessen das Reinigungspersonal wohl ein. Meine Erfahrung ist auch das proportional zur Dauer des Jobs der Eifer nachlässt, dafür die Unordnung des Systems steigt. 

Keks ist ja noch ein guter Kurs 

art of cleaning chaos control  

cheers, cedartec


----------



## abi1988 (29. März 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das denn entstanden?



das müsste little utha sein gabs letztens en kleines video dazu in ddd- media


----------



## Maui (29. März 2006)

also infos zu little Utah und ne Menge Bilder gibts natürlich bei uns 

>>> hier <<<


----------



## cmaucksch (1. April 2006)

hier mal ein update von meiner sau:
z1 2005  -> 66sl
DHX3.0  -> DT Swiss HVR 200
DaBomb Iron Cross  -> NC17 Magnesium pedale
no name Sattelstütze -> Thomson elite
Amoeba Lenker  -> Syntace Vector DH
Michelin c24 2.2 -> Schwalbe nobby nic 2.5

gewichtsersparniss ca 1,8kg


----------



## Deleted 10349 (3. April 2006)

ät cmaucksch
schick!
so ein tuning schwebt mir evtl. auch vor, luftdämpfer und 66 light eta ... 
mal schauen wann es soweit ist  

ride on!


----------



## De Freerider (3. April 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das denn entstanden?


 Das war in Luxemburg auf unserer Hausstrecke (naehere infos http://www.funriders.lu)
War ein Specialized Test Day...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrohesNeues (5. April 2006)

Grüß Gott,

um zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads zurückzukehren hier ein Bild meiner upgedateten Sau.
Jetzt mit Shiftguide, 888 und OHNE Spacerturm 
Gewichtszugewinn: ca. 600 Gramm 






Mehr Bilder (und Voting) in meiner Galery.


----------



## storchO (5. April 2006)

Schick, bloß der Sattel 

storchO


----------



## FrohesNeues (5. April 2006)

^^wieso? Was ist mit dem Sattel? 
Sag mal einen "gescheiten".


----------



## storchO (5. April 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> ^^wieso? Was ist mit dem Sattel?
> Sag mal einen "gescheiten".



Den Klassiker, also einen Flite, kann ich nur empfehlen...

storchO


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (5. April 2006)

Hier kommt noch ein Schweinchen und zwar meins  
Einmal in der Abwärts-Rüttel-Schüttel-Edition...





...und einmal, wenn's mal nicht ganz so wild wird...


----------



## abi1988 (5. April 2006)

also weis ja ncih was ihr bei dem oben am sattel auszusetzten habt
wenn das wo angebrach tist dan wohl hier
also das teil würd ich zuerstmal reinkloppen bi szum anschlag sonst gibts blaue eier


----------



## der-tick.de (5. April 2006)

Hast du die Gabel extra Lackieren lassen?


----------



## rsu (6. April 2006)

@Schwarzfahrer: ...und Du bist Dir sicher, daß der Ausgleichsbehälter Deines Dämpfers Dir so keine Delle ins Unterrohr hämmert? Scheinst ja nen ganz schönen Aufwand betrieben zu haben was die Lackierung angeht


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (7. April 2006)

Ausgleichsbehälter hat genug Platz.
Ich hab die Teile alle zusammen bei Jürgen gleich pulvern lassen. Hier noch ne kleine Beschreibung:

Wildsau HR 2006, Fox RC36 Talas, Fox DHX 5.0 mit Titanfeder, The Cleg DH, Pedale Crank Brothers Mallet M, Schaltgruppe SRAM Trigger X.O, Lenker, Griffe, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Kurbel Race Face Dialolus, Sattel Selle Italia Signo, Alle Schrauben aus Titan, Nokon Schaltzüge durchgehend verlegt, kleines Kettenblatt Tune Titan mit Alu-Kettenblattschrauben Tune.
LRS Bikepark: Alutech Naben und Felgen mit Schwalbe Al Mighty 2,6, Kasette SRAM X.O + Kette SRAM PC 991 Hollow Pin 
LRS sonst: Naben Tune King KLausmann + Kong superscharf mit Mavic EX 823 Ust mit Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25 UST, Titankasette Kocmo + Kette KMC X9SL 9SL 
Gewicht Bikepark: 18,6kg 
Gewicht sonst: 15,8 kg


----------



## der-tick.de (7. April 2006)

Schwarzfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ausgleichsbehälter hat genug Platz.
> Ich hab die Teile alle zusammen bei Jürgen gleich pulvern lassen. Hier noch ne kleine Beschreibung:
> 
> Wildsau HR 2006, Fox RC36 Talas, Fox DHX 5.0 mit Titanfeder, The Cleg DH, Pedale Crank Brothers Mallet M, Schaltgruppe SRAM Trigger X.O, Lenker, Griffe, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Kurbel Race Face Dialolus, Sattel Selle Italia Signo, Alle Schrauben aus Titan, Nokon Schaltzüge durchgehend verlegt, kleines Kettenblatt Tune Titan mit Alu-Kettenblattschrauben Tune.
> ...



Also das ist schon verdammt edel! Kompliment.  
Aber bei dem LRS Sonst kanst du locker 400g sparen durch die Verwendung der 819er Felgen. Die fahre ich auch im Freeride / Enduro-Einsatz und die halten super! Die 823er Felgen sind ja nur die Hardcore DH Felgen. Aber musst du wissen.  
Übrigens ist die Diabolus-Ausstattung auch gegen den sonst auf Leichtbau ausgelegten Trend. Da kannst du sicher auch noch was an Gewicht sparen. Z.B. Syntace Vorbau und Lenker sollten schon mehr als 100g sparen. Sattelstütze und Kurbel auch noch von Tune und der Leichtbau ist perfekt (Letzte Saison ist Klausmann eine Standart-Tune-Kurbel gefahren!!!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrohesNeues (8. April 2006)

Ähm, ich weiß ja nicht, aber fährt man mit einer Wildsau HR nicht generell das falsche Rad, wenn man alles auf super Leichtbau auslegen will?
Aber müsst ihr wissen 
Mein Motto: die paar Gramm mehr bergauf merk ich eh nicht mehr, und runter gehts dadurch nur schneller


----------



## der-tick.de (9. April 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, ich weiß ja nicht, aber fährt man mit einer Wildsau HR nicht generell das falsche Rad, wenn man alles auf super Leichtbau auslegen will?
> Aber müsst ihr wissen
> Mein Motto: die paar Gramm mehr bergauf merk ich eh nicht mehr, und runter gehts dadurch nur schneller


Also man kann auch sinnvoll Gewichtstunung betreiben. Das Bike liegt besser in der Luft und man braucht nicht ganz so viel Kraft bergauf. Sprich man schaft eine Abfahrt mehr.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (10. April 2006)

Mir ging es nicht um reines Gewichtstuning, da könnte ich an mir (knapp unter 0,1 to.) mehr raus holen ;-)
Ich wollte ein stabiles und edles Bike aufbauen. Es wäre locker noch 1 kg herauszuholen. Die Race Face Parts sehen sehr edel aus und es ist eine Gruppe aus einer Hand, nicht so viel verschiedene Marken, Syntace war mir wohl bekannt. Auch wollte ich ein Shimano freies Bike bauen. Ich bin mit dem Aufbau rundum zufrieden, aber es gibt immer noch etwas zu basteln


----------



## FrohesNeues (13. April 2006)

Ihr habt ja voll und ganz Recht. Eure Bikes sehen sehr gut aus und die Parts sind absolut top und sehr stabil. Kein Zweifel.
Es hört sich nur sehr, nun ja, lustig an, wenn man darüber spricht, dass man bei einem von Natur aus nicht gerade leichten Freerider hier 100g und da 300g einspart.
@der-tick.de: 2mal hoch??? Vergiss es


----------



## der-tick.de (13. April 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt ja voll und ganz Recht. Eure Bikes sehen sehr gut aus und die Parts sind absolut top und sehr stabil. Kein Zweifel.
> Es hört sich nur sehr, nun ja, lustig an, wenn man darüber spricht, dass man bei einem von Natur aus nicht gerade leichten Freerider hier 100g und da 300g einspart.
> @der-tick.de: 2mal hoch??? Vergiss es


Also wenn du in den Alpen unterwegs bist, sicher nicht, aber hier in der Pfalz schaffst du es schon einen Berg mehr mit zu machen...  
Übrigens ist das Gewicht bei sich drehender Masse nicht zu unterschätzen. 400g an den Felgen sind extrem! Der Unterschied ist stark zu merken, wohingegen 400g am Rahmen kaum ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## FrohesNeues (14. April 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du in den Alpen unterwegs bist, sicher nicht, aber hier in der Pfalz schaffst du es schon einen Berg mehr mit zu machen...
> Übrigens ist das Gewicht bei sich drehender Masse nicht zu unterschätzen. 400g an den Felgen sind extrem! Der Unterschied ist stark zu merken, wohingegen 400g am Rahmen kaum ins Gewicht fallen.



*klugscheiss an*
kommt auch drauf an, wie die masse verteilt ist: innen ist nicht so schlimm, außen ist schlechter, wegen höherer trägheit  
also eine rohloff ist noch erträglich, während eine double wide eher zu spüren ist (um mal einen vergliech sehr weit herzuholen)  
*klugscheiss aus*

Hast schon Recht: hier in HD und Umgebung sollte man auch 2 mal den Berg rauf und runter schaffen...aber wer will das schon  
Aber genug Off Topic würde ich sagen.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. April 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> *klugscheiss an*
> kommt auch drauf an, wie die masse verteilt ist: innen ist nicht so schlimm, außen ist schlechter, wegen höherer trägheit
> also eine rohloff ist noch erträglich, während eine double wide eher zu spüren ist (um mal einen vergliech sehr weit herzuholen)
> *klugscheiss aus*
> ...


Klug*******r Tick meint: Hab ich nicht Felgen gesagt?!  
Die Rohloff hat aber extrem negative Auswirkungen auf die Federung (Du brauchst viel stärkere Dämpfung!!)


----------



## JanikF. (20. April 2006)

*Nachschub...*


----------



## Piefke (21. April 2006)

@ ten_eighty: Schickes Bike, nur die Gabel ist irgendwie zum :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (21. April 2006)

phädder keiler. in ein paar tagen ist meiner zu bestauen. mit verlaub "most stylisch bike ever"


----------



## der-tick.de (21. April 2006)

Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> @ ten_eighty: Schickes Bike, nur die Gabel ist irgendwie zum :kotz:


Was hast du gegen die Gabel? Funktion ist genial. Gewicht ist traumhaft und das Design passt noch zum rest vom Bike... Also alles erfüllt.


----------



## cbert80 (22. April 2006)

Der Keiler kommt ganz net aber seh ich das richtig dass die Wippen nicht miteinander verbunden sind?!?


----------



## Freerider1990 (24. April 2006)

Und hier ist ma meine Sau unter www.freerid.2page.de


----------



## storchO (25. April 2006)

Freerider1990 schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier ist ma meine Sau unter www.freerid.2page.de



Mach es doch so:






Bist aber ganz schön jung und dann so ein Rad?!

storchO


----------



## Monk (29. April 2006)

so und noch eine Wildsau fast fertig.
Endlich mal eine mit ner weißen Wippe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (29. April 2006)

Monk schrieb:
			
		

> so und noch eine Wildsau fast fertig.
> Endlich mal eine mit ner weißen Wippe ;-)


Meinst du nicht, das die Nobby Nichs etwas leicht sind?


----------



## Monk (29. April 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du nicht, das die Nobby Nichs etwas leicht sind?


Nö glaub ich nicht wieso!!!!!!
Hast Du sie schon in der Praxis getestet????


----------



## der-tick.de (29. April 2006)

Monk schrieb:
			
		

> Nö glaub ich nicht wieso!!!!!!
> Hast Du sie schon in der Praxis getestet????


Weil du eine Gewisse Aufschlagsgeschwindigkeit brauchst um die Federung bis zum Anschlag zu bekommen und die Kraft dabei ist größer als die Kraft die der Nabby Nic aushält.


----------



## Monk (29. April 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Weil du eine Gewisse Aufschlagsgeschwindigkeit brauchst um die Federung bis zum Anschlag zu bekommen und die Kraft dabei ist größer als die Kraft die der Nabby Nic aushält.


Aja also muß ich so Bender Drops machen oder wie.
Danke für den Tip. 
Was würdest Du mir Raten???


----------



## der-tick.de (29. April 2006)

Monk schrieb:
			
		

> Aja also muß ich so Bender Drops machen oder wie.
> Danke für den Tip.
> Was würdest Du mir Raten???


Übrigens braucht es keine Benderdrops oder überhaupt Drops um Nobby Nics zum   durchschlagen zu bringen.  
Wie wärte es einfach mit einem spitzen Stein auf dem Trail!  
Wie wäre es mit Big Betty? Oder Michelin Mountain Extreme. Oder Conti Diesel.  
Aber probier mal den Nobby Nic.... Und vergiss nicht immer einen Ersatzschlauch mit zu nehmen.  

Nur zur Info: Ich hab letztens auf einem Trail ohne Drop und sowas einen Nokian NBX DH geschafft... Der hat mehr als den doppelten Durchschlagsschutz.


----------



## Monk (29. April 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens braucht es keine Benderdrops oder überhaupt Drops um Nobby Nics zum   durchschlagen zu bringen.
> Wie wärte es einfach mit einem spitzen Stein auf dem Trail!
> Wie wäre es mit Big Betty? Oder Michelin Mountain Extreme. Oder Conti Diesel.
> Aber probier mal den Nobby Nic.... Und vergiss nicht immer einen Ersatzschlauch mit zu nehmen.
> ...


mmmm ich fahre in seit er auf dem Markt ist und hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Platten.


----------



## RECKLE$$ (30. April 2006)

Kurze Zwischenfrage mal: Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Hab vor ein paar Tagen mein "Frischling" geliefert bekommen. Is ne Wildsau DH. Problem is dabei, dass an der linken Seite der Wippe, ein Kratzer ist der bis zum Alu runter geht. Er muss also irgendwo gegen geschlagen sein.
Aber nicht von mir.  Im Moment bin ich noch am abklären, 
was gemacht wird (Online Shop). 
Was ich aber wissen will, ob es da zu schlimmen Rissen kommen kann? Resultierend aus dieser halben Beule/Kratzer.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt über die Haltbarkeit der Wippe?

Bitte, schreibt einfach eure Eindrücke........Vielen Dank!  
MfG Reckle§§


----------



## TinglTanglTom (30. April 2006)

RECKLE$$ schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Zwischenfrage mal: Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
> 
> Hab vor ein paar Tagen mein "Frischling" geliefert bekommen. Is ne Wildsau DH. Problem is dabei, dass an der linken Seite der Wippe, ein Kratzer ist der bis zum Alu runter geht. Er muss also irgendwo gegen geschlagen sein.
> Aber nicht von mir.  Im Moment bin ich noch am abklären,
> ...


hallo!
sowas wie risse werden da nicht auftreten.da müssten schon erhebliche beschädigungen auf der oberene oder unteren längsseite der wippe sein dass da was put geht, weil die spannungen bei dem bauteil auf der seite nicht recht hoch sind.
es wäre also höchstens ein optischer mangel, wobei ins rad sowieso kratzter reinkommen.
grüße Tom


----------



## Milchmann13 (1. Mai 2006)

@ Monk *daumenhoch* seht schön. Die Idee mit der Wippe ist cool. Schon gefahren und wenn wie passt es dir ??? Lass dich nicht verunsichern solange du die Nobbys nicht schaffst ist doch Ok. wobei wundern tut mich das schon bei so einem Hühnen


----------



## Monk (1. Mai 2006)

Milchmann13 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Monk *daumenhoch* seht schön. Die Idee mit der Wippe ist cool. Schon gefahren und wenn wie passt es dir ??? Lass dich nicht verunsichern solange du die Nobbys nicht schaffst ist doch Ok. wobei wundern tut mich das schon bei so einem Hühnen


Danke 
bis jetzt bin ich nur eine Proberunde gefahren da die vordere Bremse noch fehlt, ist aber absolut geil, natürlich wieder die Sache mit der Feder. Aber das PP geht diesmal.
mmmmm mit dem Reifen habe ich vieleicht bis jetzt Glück gehabt 
Sind die so Anfällig?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmaucksch (2. Mai 2006)

So,

noch ein update meiner sau. Jetzt mit deemax und einer slr t1 sattel, haben da bomb lrs und da bomb sattel ersetzt.

gruß

Clemens


----------



## nonamenic (3. Mai 2006)

@cmauksch

will meiner Sau evtl. demnächst eine andere Gabel gönnen. Meine Z1 Freeride 1 sieht mir irgendwie zu filigran aus. Die neue Gabel soll allerdings auch nicht viel höher bauen als die Z1. (hat ca. 540 mm Einbauhöhe).

Habe mal bei MZ nach Einbauhöhen geschaut. Bei den 06ern steht nichts drin außer, dass sie 30 mm kürzer sind als die 05er. Die Einbaulängen der 05er habe ich gefunden. Du fährst ja die 66 SL. Die wäre auch mein Favorit, wegen dem Gewicht. Meine Sau hat schon 18 Kg und das soll auch nicht mehr werden. 
Laut meinen Berechnungen müsste die Einbauhöhe bei 170 mm Federweg ca. 565 mm sein. Wenn ich die dann mit 150 mm fahre, dann würde das ungefähr passen. Kannst Du mal messen, ob die 565 mm hinhauen?

Danke. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (3. Mai 2006)

Guckstu hier:
http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/listSPAForkStatistics.asp?IDFolder=229&LN=UK&Sito= usa-mtb


----------



## nonamenic (3. Mai 2006)

Oh wie peinlich ;-)

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Froschloeffel (3. Mai 2006)

@cmaucksch

Echt richig schön deine Sau.
Was ist das für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## cmaucksch (4. Mai 2006)

moin,

ist ein hvr 200 von dt swiss. hier gibt ein paar infos: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=209663

gruß

Clemens


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Mai 2006)

cmaucksch schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> noch ein update meiner sau. Jetzt mit deemax und einer slr t1 sattel, haben da bomb lrs und da bomb sattel ersetzt.
> 
> ...


Kleiner Tipp: Wenn du den Dämpfer anders rum einbaust, hast du zwar mehr ungefederte Masse (ca. 40g) aber der Dämpfer hält länger, weil der Dreck nicht auf die Dichtungsringe fällt. Sicher macht das nicht viel aus, aber mein Kumpel bei DT meinte, das sind gut 10 - 20% längere Haltbarkeit der Dichtungen.


----------



## gampost (13. Mai 2006)

oh mann . . .

ist das haesslich  

wenn das mal nicht der herr rahmenbauer sieht !
der bekommt aerger !!!


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Mai 2006)

gampost schrieb:
			
		

> oh mann . . .
> 
> ist das haesslich
> 
> ...


Schon mal was von Konstruktiver Kritik gehört? Was gefällt dir denn nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (13. Mai 2006)

cmaucksch schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> noch ein update meiner sau. Jetzt mit deemax und einer slr t1 sattel, haben da bomb lrs und da bomb sattel ersetzt.
> 
> ...




respekt, sehr schick die Sau    .....


----------



## RECKLE$$ (18. Mai 2006)

Bin gerade dabei meine Wildsau DH aufzubauen, im Moment dauert es noch ein paar Wochen...(Lieferanten)
So zum vorstellen mal 'ne Teileliste:

Rahmen: Alutech Wildsau DH, VR 26" HR 24", in Resedagrün
Dämpfer: FOX DHX 5.0
Gabel: FOX 40 RC2
Steuersatz: Chris King 
Cockpit: Race Face Diabolus(Vorbau/Lenker)
Griffe: Salsa Juego del Fuegos
Schaltung: SRAM X9 Trigger / SRAM X9 Schaltwerk
Bremsen: Magura Gustav M (VR:210mm/HR:190mm)
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller
Innenlager: Truvativ Giga Pipe Team DH
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxxxguide
Sattelstütze: Alutech
Sattelklemme: Alutech
Sattel: FIZIK Freek
Kette: SRAM Hollow Pin
Kassette: SRAM PG970
Laufräder: SUN Double Wide(26"/24") in Summer Camouflage(like Bundeswehr!)
Naben: VR: DT Swiss Hügi 20mm Steckachse, HR: Alutech High End 
                                                                   135mm/12mm Steckachse

So das war es dann erstmal, aber guckt euch doch einfach schon mal meine vorab Fotos an. Habe ich gemacht als beides mit der Post kam.
Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir sagt ob sie euch soweit schon mal gefällt, die Sau.  Vielen Dank!   

PS: Verkaufe eine neue Point CH19/44 Kettenführung für EUR 60.- oder VHB!!
      Einfach melden!


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (18. Mai 2006)

So, hier meine schon etwas ältere Sau nach dem 2006er Facelift:





Rahmengrösse M - Sitzrohr 460mm
Radstand: 1158 mm
Federweg: Vo 200mm
                 Hi 190mm
Lenkwinkel: 64,5°
Tretlagerhöhe: 388mm
Gesamtgewicht: 19,5kg
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 4-Way 200/57
               (max. 216/63) möglich)
Gabel: Marzocchi 888 VF2 
Steuersatz: Acros AH15-R
VR: Grimeca Steckachsnabe
      2,0-1,8-2,0 DD-Speichen
Mavic D321-Felge 32-Loch
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Betty-2.4 / Michelin DH24-2.5
HR: Fireeye 10mm Steckachsnabe
SRAM 8-Fach Kassettenzahnkranz  11-28Z
      2,0-1,8-2,0 DD-Speichen
Mavic D321-Felge 32-Loch
Reifen: Schwalbe Al Mighty 2.35 ORC
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9 Midcage
Schalthebel: SRAM X7 8-Fach
Kette: SRAM PC58
Kurbeln: Race Face Evolve DH X-Type
Kettenblatt: Truvativ DH 38Z
Kettenführung: CMP Boxguide
Innenlager: Race Face FR/DH X-Type
Pedale: Point Racing Alien I / Shimano PD-M 646
Bremse VR: Magura Gustav M  210mm Scheibe
Bremse HR: Magura Gustav M 190mm Scheibe
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller  31,8mm
Vorbau: Spank 1-Timer  50mm/31,8mm
Griffe: Odi LockOn Ruffian
Sattelstütze: Kalloy Uno 30,2mm
Sattel: Selle San Marco Barracuda
Sattelklemme: Alutech


----------



## Elfriede (23. Mai 2006)

Sieht echt geil aus der Bock!

Ist die Geometrie von dem Rahmen auf eine 888 abgestimmt? Aus welchem Baujahr ist die Gabel? 2005 oder 2006?

Was für eine Federhärte hast du bei deinem Swinger verbaut?

mfg Elfriede


----------



## FrohesNeues (23. Mai 2006)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier meine schon etwas ältere Sau nach dem 2006er Facelift:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geiles Teil! Ganz nach meinem Geschmack! 
Hätte da auch eine Frage: wo hast du die custom decals her? Meine Standard-Alutech-Aufkleber sind nämlich beim letzten Transport abgegangen und ich bin am überlegen, sie ganz weg zu lassen oder eben custom Aufkleber dran zu kleben.
Und wie sieht denn generell die Rahmenanpassung an die 888 aus? Ich fahre auch eine 05er 888. Was wird da genau gemacht? 

Gruß und nochmal


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Mai 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geiles Teil! Ganz nach meinem Geschmack!
> Hätte da auch eine Frage: wo hast du die custom decals her? Meine Standard-Alutech-Aufkleber sind nämlich beim letzten Transport abgegangen und ich bin am überlegen, sie ganz weg zu lassen oder eben custom Aufkleber dran zu kleben.
> Und wie sieht denn generell die Rahmenanpassung an die 888 aus? Ich fahre auch eine 05er 888. Was wird da genau gemacht?
> 
> Gruß und nochmal


Die Decals bekommst du bei jedem Autobeschrifter.
Die 888er Anpassung ist eine Geometrieanpassung. Denn die 05er 888 baut extrem hoch. Sprich das Steuerrohr wird nach oben verlegt.  
Das ist übrigens für die 200er Travis auch nötig, die baut genauso hoch wie die alte 888er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monk (23. Mai 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Decals bekommst du bei jedem Autobeschrifter.
> Die 888er Anpassung ist eine Geometrieanpassung. Denn die 05er 888 baut extrem hoch. Sprich das Steuerrohr wird nach oben verlegt.
> Das ist übrigens für die 200er Travis auch nötig, die baut genauso hoch wie die alte 888er.


der Mensch der ALLES weiß


----------



## FrohesNeues (23. Mai 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Decals bekommst du bei jedem Autobeschrifter.
> Die 888er Anpassung ist eine Geometrieanpassung. Denn die 05er 888 baut extrem hoch. Sprich das Steuerrohr wird nach oben verlegt.
> Das ist übrigens für die 200er Travis auch nötig, die baut genauso hoch wie die alte 888er.



Danke. 
Also ist für die Geometrieanpassung Schweißen nötig. Dann kann man das im Nachhinein wohl nicht mehr so einfach machen?!
(Abgesehen davon, dass ich keine Lust hab meine geliebte Sau noch einmal wegzuschicken)


----------



## woodstock (23. Mai 2006)

wegen dem absenken ist mir grad ne idee gekommen ... wäre es nicht möglich die reduzierhülse für ein 1.5 steuerrohr wie folgt zu gestalten:

Außendurchmesser logisch muss bleiben, innen das loch was normal für 1 1/8" gedacht ist größer, sodass die gesamte untere Lagerschale des Steuersatzes platz hat und dann in der Hülse drin eine verengung hin zum 1 1/8" Standart. Wenn sich dann die gesamte untere Lagerschale (oder zumindest ein großteil davon) innerhalb des steuerrohres befindet wird auf diese weise ja bauhöhe gespart ...

mal gespannt was der alutech support dazu sagt!


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Mai 2006)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> wegen dem absenken ist mir grad ne idee gekommen ... wäre es nicht möglich die reduzierhülse für ein 1.5 steuerrohr wie folgt zu gestalten:
> 
> Außendurchmesser logisch muss bleiben, innen das loch was normal für 1 1/8" gedacht ist größer, sodass die gesamte untere Lagerschale des Steuersatzes platz hat und dann in der Hülse drin eine verengung hin zum 1 1/8" Standart. Wenn sich dann die gesamte untere Lagerschale (oder zumindest ein großteil davon) innerhalb des steuerrohres befindet wird auf diese weise ja bauhöhe gespart ...
> 
> mal gespannt was der alutech support dazu sagt!


Ich der alles weiß  
sag mal, das das fast unmöglich ist. Denn ersten ist der Außendurchmesser von manchen Steuersätzen extrem, manche bekommst du sicher nicht in ein 1 1/2" Rohr rein, geschweige denn da noch halt rein. Zweitens musst du dann genau die Höhe des Steuersatzes ausfräsen, sprich je Steuersatz eine andere Länge. Drittens hast du die Belastungen des Steuerrohrs weiter nach oben gelegt, wo es nicht dafür ausgelegt ist. Sprich wahrscheinlich werden die Belastungen nicht gut für den Rahmen sein.  

Mein Gegenvorschlag ist eher, die Reduzierhülsen so anzupassen, dass man integrierte Steuersätze einbauen kann. Diese wären dann darauf ausgelegt. Aber finde mal einen Integrierten Steuersatz mit einer Einpresstiefe von 25mm. Ich glaub die gibt es nicht.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Mai 2006)

meine wildsau beim gruppenkuscheln mit dem restwild.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (24. Mai 2006)

Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Geometrie von dem Rahmen auf eine 888 abgestimmt? Aus welchem Baujahr ist die Gabel? 2005 oder 2006?
> Was für eine Federhärte hast du bei deinem Swinger verbaut?
> mfg Elfriede



Der Rahmen hat die Standardgeometrie von 2004.
Die Gabel ist eine 2006er VF2 mit 585mm Einbauhöhe.
Mit dem Thema Einbauhöhe hab ich mich viel beschäftigt, ich hatte zuerst
eine Travis(595mm) bestellt. Da Manitou aber nicht liefern konnte, habe ich 
mich dann aber letztendlich (und zum Glück) für die Marzocchi entschieden.
Zum Vergleich: die alte 888 baut 605mm hoch.
Als Dämpferfeder ist eine 550er verbaut. (Feder ist nur zwei Umdrehungen vorgespannt
bei einem Fahrergewicht von ca.75kg)
Die Rahmenaufkleber habe ich günstig bei einem örtlichen Werbebeschrifter
machen lassen -> fertige Corel-Draw Datei abgeben, dann geht alles etwas günstiger!


----------



## Froschloeffel (30. Mai 2006)

Jetzt mit Hope M6
So bleibt sie jetzt erst mal denk ich.


----------



## Airhaenz (30. Mai 2006)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> wegen dem absenken ist mir grad ne idee gekommen ... wäre es nicht möglich die reduzierhülse für ein 1.5 steuerrohr wie folgt zu gestalten:
> 
> Außendurchmesser logisch muss bleiben, innen das loch was normal für 1 1/8" gedacht ist größer, sodass die gesamte untere Lagerschale des Steuersatzes platz hat und dann in der Hülse drin eine verengung hin zum 1 1/8" Standart. Wenn sich dann die gesamte untere Lagerschale (oder zumindest ein großteil davon) innerhalb des steuerrohres befindet wird auf diese weise ja bauhöhe gespart ...
> 
> mal gespannt was der alutech support dazu sagt!



Die Idee hatte ich auch und solche Stuersätze gibt es sogar - natürlich nicht an jeder Straßenecke..
Da Jürgen meine Ex-Sau mit dem Steuersatz kennt, wird er ehl nix dagegen haben..Einpresstiefe war was um die 22mm. 
Das Teil hieß Tange made by Cane Creek...(auf der FSA Homepage fand man auch sowas)Rest hab ich leider vergessen. Guckt meine Ex-Sau mal genau in der Galerie an, da werdet ihr Zero Stack sehen..


----------



## scott yz0 (10. Juni 2006)

SpitfireDH schrieb:
			
		

> Fast fertig *gg*



Was sin des für Reifen??? Reicht da 2,7" ???


----------



## Wildsau Rider (17. Juni 2006)

So und hier mal meine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheCoffinNail (19. Juni 2006)

uuuiii ... ich will auch einen northshore durch meine bude ...


----------



## RECKLE$$ (20. Juni 2006)

MEINE DICKE SAU IS ENDLICH FERTICH!!!!!!!!!!

SCHAUT DOCH BITTE MAL BEI MIR VORBEI UND SAGT MIR EURE MEINUNG!  

Vielen Dank! 
MfG Reckless


----------



## rfgs (21. Juni 2006)

net schlecht! hättest die alten hauer(monster) drin gelassen wärs ein keiler,jetz is halt ein schweindl;polizei such schweindl.grins.

gratulation,hätt ich auch gerne


----------



## Gambler (5. Juli 2006)

Hi leudde,

hab hier mal nen nettes Actionfoto von meiner Sau. Ich finds ganz cool, deswegen stelle ich's hier mal rein. 






so long Alex.


----------



## SpongeBob (6. Juli 2006)

Hey Alex, super Bild. Solche Bilder find ich super, Hintergrund so verwischt und Fahrer klar und deutlich, ok, du könntest noch bessser zu sehen sein aber so passt es schon


----------



## TinglTanglTom (8. Juli 2006)

hier mal meine sau mitm setup vom slopestyle in saalbach...


----------



## Wildsau Rider (9. Juli 2006)

Hi, sag mal wieviel FW hast du denn hinten, sieht so wenig aus? 

Grüße Jan


----------



## TinglTanglTom (9. Juli 2006)

moin

sind 172mm hinten und 152 vorne.
mehr federweg stört finde ich bei meinem einsatzgebiet.
bei dh und rumposen sind mehr natürlich dienlich


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (12. Juli 2006)

Hier mal meine Sau in neuem Look:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (12. Juli 2006)

Sodelle. Hier mal meine Sau in Aktion. Seit jetzt alles funktioniert bin ich wirklich mehr als zufrieden. Vorallem im Dh ist das Fahrwerk wunderschön. Und die Shiver passt find ich auch perfekt zum Rad. Monster zu schwer, 888 zu lang, Boxxer optisch zu dünn.


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (25. Juli 2006)

[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal meine Sau in neuem Look:



Scheinbar spackt irgend was.
Dann halt nochmal:


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. August 2006)

hallo jungs, hier hat sich ja einiges getan. aber auch ich war nicht untätig und habe brav in les gets meinen dhx coil zerstört. daher vor ort direkt auf was leichteres umgerüstet:


----------



## rfgs (7. August 2006)

tricknology dein rad hat was äh spezielles!es ist auf jeden fall unverwechselbar.
das rot wäre nicht so meins.hab noch ne frage:was ist denn das für eine folie zwischen gabelkrone und unterer brücke.soll das ein schmutzfang sein?wenn ja,leuchtet mir der sinn nicht so ganz ein.
grüsse


----------



## FrohesNeues (7. August 2006)

^^omg...vor Ort umgerüstet? Hab gehört dass die Preisein Bikepark-Orten recht viel höher sind als die normalen Ladenpreise?! Stimm das?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. August 2006)

@rfgs: rot ist meine lieblingsfarbe. schön aggressiv. die "folie" ist ein aufgeschnittener schlauch, den ich zwischen brücke und krone gespannt habe. fungiert sehr effizient als schmutzfang. wenn du gut tempo hast, fliegt dir bei dem wetter immer die matsche von vorn wieder ins gesicht. damit ist nun schluß... die idee habe ich den bruchpiloten geklaut. es fahren einige so dort rum.

@frohesneues: ja, leider, vor ort. hat mich richtig bluten lassen, aber wenn du fahren willst, dann willst du fahren. kommt selten vor, daß man nen komplett neuen dämpfer braucht, also hatte ich den auch nicht als ersatz dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (7. August 2006)

meine "babysau" in freier wildbahn


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. August 2006)

schöner, cleaner aufbau. gefällt mir! aber schoner und rucksack sehen noch so neu und sauber aus... *Grins*


----------



## ewoq (7. August 2006)

der helm ist tatsächlich neu. schoner sind allerdings schon ziemlich mitgenommen, da täuscht das foto eindeutig!


----------



## FrohesNeues (8. August 2006)

ewoq schrieb:
			
		

> meine "babysau" in freier wildbahn



so fresh, so clean


----------



## FrohesNeues (12. August 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, hab seit kurzem die Gustls dran und einen neuen custom  Aufkleber, da der alte vom Fahrradhalter abgerubbelt wurde...


----------



## Flowz (13. August 2006)

jawoll noch mehr magura power!


----------



## Marina (23. August 2006)

ihr glaubt garnich, wie ich mich freu bald mein neues goldstück hier rein zu stellen


----------



## der-tick.de (24. August 2006)

Nicht nur du...  
In welcher Farbe kommt der Rahmen denn? Oder willst du uns auf die Folter spannen, bis der Rahmen kommt?


----------



## Marina (24. August 2006)

schwaaaaaaarz wie die nacht 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=284831

da ist auch schon der frame 
nächste woche wenns fehlende hinterrad kommts wirds gleich aufgebaut, yehaaaaa


----------



## TheCoffinNail (25. August 2006)

> schwaaaaaaarz wie die nacht



Glückwunsch zur schwaaaaaaarzen Sau !!!  
Da passt Dreck auch farblich bestens dazu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (25. August 2006)

ja, sieht man 
find ich cool, hab glaub schon n 2007er Modell (sieht anders aus wie immer auf den Bildern) und schon n DHX von 2007


----------



## FrohesNeues (25. August 2006)

^^^was genau "sieht daran anders aus?" abgesehen davon, dass sie besonders schön glänzt (noch)...


----------



## der-tick.de (25. August 2006)

Also das Frästeil sieht etwas anders aus, als die, die ich immer gesehen hab. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/284832

Dann sieht das Gusset zwischen Ober- und Unter-Rohr vorne etwas anders aus. Und natürlich das Gusset Oberrohr / Sattelstrebe. Aber das ist wohl aufgrund der kürzeren Sattelstrebe. 

Aber das kann auch alles aufgrund der Größe sein. Also entweder Rote Locke sagt was, Marina schreibt Jürgen kurz und fragt nach, oder wir werden immer unwissend bleiben.


----------



## Marina (25. August 2006)

ich wart einfach mal was se auf der eurobike präsentieren  also der dhx is defintiv von 2007 
und meine sau hat im unterrohr jetz n knick. hat sie sonst nirgends...


----------



## Maui (25. August 2006)

knick oder nicht phädd ist sie trotzdem. bin nur mal gespannt wieviel mm sie vorne verträgt ohne dasman als easy rider unterwegs ist


----------



## Marina (25. August 2006)

mein kleines babe wird meine 66 schon verkraften


----------



## Maui (25. August 2006)

die neue 66 SL 1 ATA is so amtlich. aber die ist wohl auch sack teuer. 800 takken wohl mindestens aber passen würd die auch . 140-180mm


----------



## Marina (25. August 2006)

ich hab meine 170er 66 und behalt die auch, ich mag das teil einfach 
und wozu was neues kaufen wenn man mit dem "alten" zufrieden is?
außerdem würd mir dieser Weiß-Trend auf die Eier gehen wenn ich welche hätt


----------



## FrohesNeues (25. August 2006)

Ich hatte eine Zeit lang auch die schwarze 66 drin, des passt scho. Hab auch noch ein paar Fotos im Album davon, falls es jemanden interssieren sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (25. August 2006)

[email protected] ist deine Sau S?


----------



## FrohesNeues (25. August 2006)

^^haha, stimmt, das hatte ich nicht beachtet  Nein, meine Sau ist M.


----------



## cycophilipp (25. August 2006)

Hartsau


----------



## FrohesNeues (25. August 2006)

cycophilipp schrieb:
			
		

> Hartsau



GEIL!!! Ich bin verliebt!!! Supergeile Farbkombination, blau-gelb, sehr klassisch, sehr clean. Die Tatsache, dass es aber ein etwas dunkleres Gelb ist, MELONENgelb, gibt dem ganzen noch den letzten Touch! Ein Traum!
       

Was sind das für geile Laufräder? Hast du die custom pulvern lassen? Ich kann gar nicht genug bekommen von den Bildern deiner Sau!!!


----------



## cycophilipp (25. August 2006)

Alutech MX32 wenn scho denn scho...

PS: Dankeschön!

PPS: nochmals Danke an Alutech für das geilste Bike, auf dem ich je gesessen bin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PPPS: das fast genau gleiche Bike gibts nochmal in meinem Kaff, in schwarz (wo bei mir blau) silber (wo gelb)


----------



## Maui (25. August 2006)

oh leck, echt irreal das teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (25. August 2006)

no viel geiler - die Berit hats in die "Hall of Bike" gestellt    

http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/hall_of_bike/index.html


----------



## FrohesNeues (26. August 2006)

cycophilipp schrieb:
			
		

> no viel geiler - die Berit hats in die "Hall of Bike" gestellt
> 
> http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/hall_of_bike/index.html



Nochmal GEIL!! Da wollte ich auch schon immer rein *träum* Aber dazu ist meine  wohl zu gewöhnlich  

Nochmal   für die geile Farbkombi!


----------



## Marina (26. August 2006)

doch doch, echt geil das teil 

na also bitte, das sieht doch gut aus mit ner 66 inner sau  fast noch bissl mikrig die gabel für den rahmen... dann passt das bei mir mitm S-Rahmen mega gut


----------



## cycophilipp (26. August 2006)

ich kann wieder rückärts fahren!!! Und endlich wieder Rückwärtssachen machen 





Coole Sau @ the Chick


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. August 2006)

geilo das DDU, gefällt mir! aber die sattelstellung.... *seufz* muß das so? besser für superman seatgrab oder wie?

PS scroll mal ganz runner in der hall of fame, da findste auch meine rohloff wildsau, allerdings noch mit sherman.


----------



## der-tick.de (28. August 2006)

Meine Wildsau Team:













Ein schöner Riss in der Sitzstrebe nach weniger als 6 Monaten Einsatz!


----------



## FrohesNeues (28. August 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Wildsau Team:
> 
> Ein schöner Riss in der Sitzstrebe nach weniger als 6 Monaten Einsatz!



Also das.........ist heftig....echt mächtig heftig....


----------



## der-tick.de (28. August 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> Also das.........ist heftig....echt mächtig heftig....


Ja, ich habs mit Klausmann Senior ausdiskutiert. Ist halt ne Sollbruchstelle. Dann hab ich das große Übersetzungsverhältnis und bin das Geschoss wirklich häufig gefahren! (mindestens 2x die Woche)


----------



## FrohesNeues (28. August 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich habs mit Klausmann Senior ausdiskutiert. Ist halt ne Sollbruchstelle. Dann hab ich das große Übersetzungsverhältnis und bin das Geschoss wirklich häufig gefahren! (mindestens 2x die Woche)



Nun ja, alles schön und gut, aber passieren darf es trotzdem nicht. Und wenn von einer "Sollbruchstelle" geredet wird liegt der Gedanke an einen grundsätzlichen Konstruktions-Fauxpas äußerst nahe.

Wird dir der Rahmen ersetzt? Ist ja wohl ein Garantiefall, oder?!

PS. Wer ist Klausmann Senior?


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (28. August 2006)

so, hier mal nochmal meine sau!

jetzt mit 105er schaltwerk und kassette und schallplatte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrohesNeues (28. August 2006)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:
			
		

> so, hier mal nochmal meine sau!
> 
> jetzt mit 105er schaltwerk und kassette und schallplatte!



Sehr geil..wirklich sehr sehr geil. Sehr martialisch!!!
Aber was in Gottes Namen ist diese "Schallplatte"?!?!.


----------



## der-tick.de (28. August 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, alles schön und gut, aber passieren darf es trotzdem nicht. Und wenn von einer "Sollbruchstelle" geredet wird liegt der Gedanke an einen grundsätzlichen Konstruktions-Fauxpas äußerst nahe.
> 
> Wird dir der Rahmen ersetzt? Ist ja wohl ein Garantiefall, oder?!
> 
> PS. Wer ist Klausmann Senior?


Also die Stelle wurde an drei Stellen geschweißt. Das heißt sie wurde 3x Hitzebehandelt. und es ein sehr kleines Aluteil was an der Stelle viel Kraft trägt. Wenn es reißt, dann dort. Sicher sollte es garnicht passieren. Aber beim Keiler ist es schon etwas geändert. Da sitzt die Schwinge unter dem Knick. Aber klar, da muss beim Schweißen ein Fehler passiert sein, Schlacke oder Lufteinschluß. Denn die Schweißnaht ist mitten durch gerissen. Und normalerweise ist die Schweißnaht der stabilste Punkt und es reißt knapp drüber oder drunter.  

@DJ-Airstrike: Wofür die Schallplatte?


----------



## der-tick.de (28. August 2006)

Ich habs... Statt MP3 Player fährt er halt mit Schallplatte. Dann wird er auch angetrieben schneller zu fahren, damit sich die Musik auch gut anhört.


----------



## The Passenger (28. August 2006)

Wie kann sowas direkt in einer Schweissnaht brechen?
Ein Bekannter meinte, direkt in der Schweissnaht könne nix brechen, da so hohe Temperaturen beim schweissen verwendet werden, und dort die Härte des Materials um ein vielfaches fester wird.


----------



## FrohesNeues (28. August 2006)

@The Passenger: richtig erkannt, doch das hat der Tick bereits erklärt: es wurde nicht sauber gearbeitet, d. h. durch Schlacke oder Lufteinschlüsse wurde die Schweissnaht geschwächt.Also prinzipiell ist es auch nicht gut, wenn man das Material heiss (wie beim Schweissen) macht und dann schnell abkühlt (im Sinne von Abschrecken), dann wird es zwar hart, aber spröde und kann auch brechen. Dann sollte man langsam abkühlen. Abgesehen davon bricht wie ebenfalls gesagt dann das Material und nicht die Schweissnaht selbst.
Dieses Problem liegt aber nicht vor, da ja nicht abgeschreckt wurde. Also lag es wie gesagt wohl an Schlacke oder Einschlüssen. (Da die Schweissnaht selbst gebrochen ist)


----------



## der-tick.de (28. August 2006)

Fällt mir noch ein: Klausmann Senior: Das ist Marcus Klausmanns Chef-Mechaniker und Vater. Denn Marcus war am WE das erste mal nach seinen Halswirbelbrüchen wieder in Wildbad.


----------



## Marina (28. August 2006)

man die arme sau... meinem babe wird sowas hoffentlich nciht passieren...
aber babe bekommt seinen namen nun in chromaufklebern drauf


----------



## FrohesNeues (29. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> man die arme sau... meinem babe wird sowas hoffentlich nciht passieren...
> aber babe bekommt seinen namen nun in chromaufklebern drauf



Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.....also hopp!!


----------



## Marina (29. August 2006)

jaaaa doch heute fangen wir mit montieren an und die chromaufkleber muss ich ja auch erstmal bestellen 
aber ich denk aller spätestens nächste woche am we in wildbad wird die sau am start sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Passenger (29. August 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> @The Passenger: richtig erkannt, doch das hat der Tick bereits erklärt: es wurde nicht sauber gearbeitet, d. h. durch Schlacke oder Lufteinschlüsse wurde die Schweissnaht geschwächt.Also prinzipiell ist es auch nicht gut, wenn man das Material heiss (wie beim Schweissen) macht und dann schnell abkühlt (im Sinne von Abschrecken), dann wird es zwar hart, aber spröde und kann auch brechen. Dann sollte man langsam abkühlen. Abgesehen davon bricht wie ebenfalls gesagt dann das Material und nicht die Schweissnaht selbst.
> Dieses Problem liegt aber nicht vor, da ja nicht abgeschreckt wurde. Also lag es wie gesagt wohl an Schlacke oder Einschlüssen. (Da die Schweissnaht selbst gebrochen ist)



Ah vielen Dank  
Ich muss mein gestriges Deutsch entschuldigen, hatte wohl schon zu viele Bierchen getrunken..


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (29. August 2006)

Hatte letztes JAhr mehr fach das Problem, dass mir das Schaltwerk bei Schlägen in die Speichen geraten ist, dadurch sind dann Schaltwerk, Speichen, Kette und schaltauge drauf gegangen, und da hab ich mir überlegt, wenn ich sowas wie ne Scheibe auf den Speichen hätte, würde das Schaltwerk nur dran entlangrutschen..

So hab ich dann die Schallplatte reingemacht, und bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mehr, die Tatsache, dass die Platte einige Kratzer hat, lässt mich aber vermuten, dass das Schaltwerk schon wieder in Richtung Speichen unterwegs war, aber die Platte ihren Zweck erfüllt hat...

Gruß Airstrike!


----------



## The Passenger (29. August 2006)

Ist es dieses "Ding" da? Das Rad gefällt mir prima, aber das Teil da hinten.. unästhetisch 

Nen Shortcage hast du ja. War vielleicht das Schaltauge verbogen? Und den ersten Gang hättest auch sperren können, dann hätt's sicher nimmer gegen die Speichen geschlagen. Gabs aufm Montageständer Probleme beim schalten? 
Wie hast du eigentlich diese Platte da drangebracht?


----------



## FrohesNeues (29. August 2006)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte letztes JAhr mehr fach das Problem, dass mir das Schaltwerk bei Schlägen in die Speichen geraten ist, dadurch sind dann Schaltwerk, Speichen, Kette und schaltauge drauf gegangen, und da hab ich mir überlegt, wenn ich sowas wie ne Scheibe auf den Speichen hätte, würde das Schaltwerk nur dran entlangrutschen..
> 
> So hab ich dann die Schallplatte reingemacht, und bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mehr, die Tatsache, dass die Platte einige Kratzer hat, lässt mich aber vermuten, dass das Schaltwerk schon wieder in Richtung Speichen unterwegs war, aber die Platte ihren Zweck erfüllt hat...
> 
> Gruß Airstrike!



Sehr kreativ, gefällt mir, der Einfall  

Und das Teil ist tatsächlich eine Schallplatte?!?! Ich dachte, das sei nur ein Synomym für die Scheibe, die es so schon mal gibt, also als Kaufteil. Hatte bis jetzt nicht begriffen, dass das eine persönliche Konstruktion ist. Aber wirklich...sehr sehr kreativ, Respekt.


----------



## Marina (29. August 2006)

so, jetz habe ich die erste Evolutinosstufe meines Babes für euch 











am Wochenende bekommt es noch sein HInterrad, Bremsen und dann kommende Woche seine Schaltung 

sie werden ja so schnell erwachsen


----------



## Maui (29. August 2006)

und das sind jetzt 150mm in der hardride S. denk das ist max. 
echt superschön das teil . maxxis ohne den bescheuerten streifen (42a) wären noch geiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (29. August 2006)

neue reifen kommen noch (ohen streifen) und es sin 170mm vorne wenn du das meinst 
und ich habs euch ja gesagt: es wird gut aussehn!!!


----------



## Froschloeffel (29. August 2006)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> und das sind jetzt 150mm in der hardride S. denk das ist max.
> echt superschön das teil . maxxis ohne den bescheuerten streifen (42a) wären noch geiler



Jop ohne den Streifen würds noch viel edler aussehen.


----------



## Marina (29. August 2006)

tuts dann ja auch 
gibt dann auch bilder davon, samstag hats dann wohl schon reifen und bremsen. führung und schaltung kommen dann aber im laufe der nächsten woche, muss ich zum richten bringen, schaltung klappt nich so ganz und der zug is hinüber.


----------



## jaybike (30. August 2006)

@Marina: Was für schnieke Pedalen und Griffe (etwa ODI Longneck mit Lock-On Ringen?) hast du an deinem "Fragment" ?


----------



## Marina (30. August 2006)

Pedale: Speci 
Griffe: Reverse


----------



## The Passenger (30. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> so, jetz habe ich die erste Evolutinosstufe meines Babes für euch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt schick!


----------



## ewoq (30. August 2006)

wird ein gutes fahhrad.


----------



## stephaneagle (31. August 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> so, jetz habe ich die erste Evolutinosstufe meines Babes für euch
> am Wochenende bekommt es noch sein HInterrad, Bremsen und dann kommende Woche seine Schaltung
> 
> sie werden ja so schnell erwachsen




Hehe, habe ein wenig verfolgt wie du deine Sau aufgebaut hast und was du so geschrieben hast aber als ich eben das Foto gesehn habe musste ich lachen 

Habe vor ner Woche genau ein Bild gemacht wo mein Rad noch im gleichen Zustand wie deins war  Verwechslungsgefahr!  

War nur mein Handy daher die Qualität..Mach gleich ma eins mit ner richtigen Kamera..


----------



## stephaneagle (31. August 2006)

So..Mal schnell in Keller gegangen und fotografiert 

Hier meine fast fertige sau..Kommen noch diabolus vorbau und truvativ boxguide..


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. August 2006)

schicke weisse sau, nur der vorbau wäre mir ja zu lang...



			
				stephaneagle schrieb:
			
		

> Erst eine dreckige Wildsau ist eine gute Wildsau!


  das nehme ich mal wörtlich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (31. August 2006)

kommt zwar nicht an die verschmutzung der oberen sau ran aber das war so klebriger kuhfladen/schlamm-mischmasch dass ich das zeug heute noch an den reifen habe.


----------



## stephaneagle (31. August 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> schicke weisse sau, nur der vorbau wäre mir ja zu lang...
> 
> 
> das nehme ich mal wörtlich:



..Mir ist der Vorbau auch zu lang...^^ aber habe kein Geld für was neues immoment über..wo man Geld reingeflossen ist sieht man auf den Bildern 

ansonsten danke


----------



## gabbacore (31. August 2006)

@ Tricknology viel spass beim Putzen.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (31. August 2006)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:
			
		

>


 
so mag ich alutech´s!

gruß,
erdbeere


----------



## Marina (31. August 2006)

seeeehr schöne teile 
juhu freitag oder samstag kommen die restlichen Teile


----------



## stephaneagle (31. August 2006)

dann schick gleich mal paar bilder marina..hast schonmal auf deiner sau gehockt?

..bin auf 1,85 aber komm mit dem hardride in s vollkommen klar..


----------



## Marina (31. August 2006)

saß auf diesem haltfertigen schon drauf, ja, also sitzen tuts sich schon richtig gut, hab definitiv im vergleich zum biggi die richtige größe gewählt. fühl mich allein so vom draufsitzen schon mega wohl 
wird n tolles bike, ich bin davon überzeugt 
jap, dann gibts neue bilder und dann zum abschluss nächste woche dann ENDLICH fertig!!!


----------



## RECKLE$$ (3. September 2006)

Weiß einer von euch ob man eine Race Face Diabolus Kurbel bzw. Innenlager an meine Wildsau DH bauen kann? Weil ich durch meine Truvativ Kettenführung (Boxguide), nur ein 128mm langes Innenlager nehmen kann.
Die eigentliche Frage ist nun : Gibt es solch ein langes Innenlager von Race Face?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eine Antwort!  
MfG Reckle$$


----------



## der-tick.de (3. September 2006)

1. Suchfunktion nutzen, zum Thema Achsbreite gibt es schon haufenweise Freds!

2. Hast du ne Wildsau mit 100er Innenlager? Ansonsten ist ne Achsbreite von 128 ja wohl absolut unrealistisch!

3. Bei 72er Achsbreite nehm ne 118er Achslänge, das passt bestimmt (Hab ich hier schon häufig gelesen). 

4. Die Truvativ Boxguide hat rein garnichts mit der Innenlagerbreite zu tun! Die ist so flexibel einstellbar, das du die Führung fast immer auf das mittlere und größte Kettenblatt einstellen kannst.

5. Wiederruf von 4., wenn du die Boxguide als Nicht ISCG hast, hast du wohl doch recht (Weil die Schrauben dermaßen auftragen), aber dann wirf die Führung weg (oder Bikemarkt etc.) und hol dir eine ISCG Ausführung. Alternativ kannst du auch andere Schrauben verwenden, oder die Schraubungen für das kleinste Kettenblatt anflexen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. September 2006)

off topic?!


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (3. September 2006)

The Passenger schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es dieses "Ding" da? Das Rad gefällt mir prima, aber das Teil da hinten.. unästhetisch
> 
> Nen Shortcage hast du ja. War vielleicht das Schaltauge verbogen? Und den ersten Gang hättest auch sperren können, dann hätt's sicher nimmer gegen die Speichen geschlagen. Gabs aufm Montageständer Probleme beim schalten?
> Wie hast du eigentlich diese Platte da drangebracht?



Das Schaltauge ist nie verbogen, wenn direkt abgebrochen...

Also zur Montage: einfach ne Schalplatte nehmen, die in der mitte etwas abschleifen (sonst ist sie zu dick und blockiert den Freilauf), dann mit ner Lochfräse das Loch in der mitte auf den Durchmesser des Freilaufes bringen, unter die Kassette montieren, und noch ein paar Löcher bohren, durch die ihr Draht macht, womit ihr die Scheibe an den Speichen fixiert!

Ich finds Goil, und werd das Teil dran lassen, denn es ist nunmal mein Erkennungsmerkmal!


----------



## Bubba. (3. September 2006)

Die Schallplatte ist ne super irreale Konstruktion  die muss bleiben!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. September 2006)

last night a dj saved my life... dumdidum... solltest eigentlich noch ne nadel an die platte machen und den rahmen als schallkörper nutzen... hihihi. schon geil das teil.


----------



## Marina (8. September 2006)

Die taufe ist vollzogen 
und die restlichen teile kommen spätestens morgen (mal abgesehen von den Bremsen, die noch ne Woche brauchen -.-)


----------



## FrohesNeues (8. September 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> Die taufe ist vollzogen
> und die restlichen teile kommen spätestens morgen (mal abgesehen von den Bremsen, die noch ne Woche brauchen -.-)



Ganz ehrlich? Der große weiße Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr macht das ansonsten sehr edle und schicke auftreten des Radls etwas zunichte. 
Ich fände einen kleineren, filigraneren Aufkleber anstelle des Alutech-Schriftzuges anschaulicher, ist aber nur meine Meinung.
Wie gesagt, ansonsten sehr edles Erscheinungsbild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (8. September 2006)

ich dachte au er wird etwas kleiner... aber je öfter ichs mir anschau, desto besser find ichs


----------



## Maui (8. September 2006)

finds auch cool


----------



## Trollobaby (8. September 2006)

sehr geil


----------



## der-tick.de (8. September 2006)

richtig nett, aber ich will bessere Fotos... Aber wenn ich glück habe, kann ich ja Sonntag selbst bessere Fotos von Babe machen.


----------



## Marina (9. September 2006)

Heute kommt das Paket 
D.h. morgen is Babe in Wildbad unterwegs


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (9. September 2006)

deine babe ist echt was geworden!


----------



## Milchmann13 (11. September 2006)

@ Marina 
Die Gussets sind die von 2006 hab ich auch und der Knick im Rohr ist früher gemacht worden wenn da ne 888 rein sollte und jetzt macht der Jürgen die in alle S Rahmen. Ich hab den auch  jetzt kenn ich shcon 2 Hardrides mit Knick. Das obere Gusset sieht bei dir so aus wegen der Rahmen größe sieht noch kleiner als S aus das Teil  denn bei meinem S ist das größer und ich habe auch ein kurzes Sattel Rohr.

Sehr schöner Aufbau bis jetzt schickes Teil. Viel Spass damit


----------



## Marina (11. September 2006)

der 2007er M rahmen hat den knick auch, habs auf der Eurobike gesehen und die hatten da auch gemeint, dass sich die Dämpferaufnahme und der Knick verändert hat zu 2007 hin, hab mich ganz brav informiert 
aber bei alutech kommen ja immer bissl dubiose Infos rüber und ne Serie Rahmen sieht fast nie komplett gleich aus, also von dem her... die Säue solln heizen und das tun sie auch


----------



## woodstock (11. September 2006)

so, mein 04er rahmen gestern im wald  (leider nur mit der handy cam die fotos gemacht, deswegen die miserable qualität)


----------



## Marina (13. September 2006)

schööööön, bis auf den Sattel der is mir n echter Graus im Auge!(Und über die Gabel lässt sich streiten, aber ich bin einfach still )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodstock (13. September 2006)

danke danke!
vorschläge fürn neuen sattel (sollte günstig sein)?
nunja die gabel, eigentlich ist sie ja nen treues ding, schön abgestimmt sackt sie auch nicht so durch (dank air assist) und sie arbeitet auch eigentlich sehr gut, nur halt das alte ssv-peak problem hat sie schon und sie baut recht hoch. aber naja sie wird bald gegen ne 170er 888 oder ne 178er boxxer getauscht, mal schauen


----------



## TinglTanglTom (13. September 2006)

was wiegtn deine kiste?
wenn du dir nen neuen kaufst kannste mir den gleich schenken  hab mir  meinen hoffman zerissen.
gabel? ich sag nur totem


----------



## woodstock (13. September 2006)

mit vanilla rc 19,5kg ... mit spv wahrscheinlich so 19,7 etwa!
eigentlich ist der sattel ja schon bequem, aber leider auch sackschwer ... man wird sehen 


gabel ne totem!? ne ganz bestimmt nicht! da muss ich dann wahrscheinlich ne neue untere lagerschale einpressen und damit ist dann der bauhöhenvorteil wieder fürn arsch! will das tretlager noch weiter runterkriegen


----------



## rsu (14. September 2006)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> will das tretlager noch weiter runterkriegen



Dann denk mal an ein 24" HR


----------



## LangenfeldRider (24. September 2006)

hier mal meine sau einsam und allein im keller :-(

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=266441


----------



## Piefke (24. September 2006)

@ woodstock: Ich würde da ne 66 einbauen.


----------



## woodstock (24. September 2006)

die 66 wird das selbe problem haben wie ne totem! hab da schon was bestimmtes im auge, aber leider sind die dinger rar geworden


----------



## Marina (25. September 2006)

@langenfeld: schiiiiiick


----------



## TheTomminator (25. September 2006)

Langenfeld Rheinland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (25. September 2006)

Kleinlangenfeld Eifel?


----------



## Santiago (26. September 2006)

meins^^


----------



## Marina (28. September 2006)

äußerst lecker das rote prachtstück 

babe is nun fertig (mal abgesehen von den bremsen, die ich wohl in diesem leben nichtmehr geliefert bekomm... )






ich weiß ich weiß, der keller ist etwas chaotisch...


----------



## der-tick.de (28. September 2006)

Cool! Babe ist fertig! 
Fahren wir dann endlich Samstag gemeinsam DH und Northshore?  

Meine Sau wird noch Wochen brauchen...


----------



## Marina (28. September 2006)

samstag kann ich nich... sonntag ok 
aber sonntag bin ich au no den halben tag mit fotos beschäftigt.... langsam geht mir das scheiß projekt auf die nerven. (würd mir auf die eier gehn, wenn ich welche hätt)


----------



## bikeboarder92 (28. September 2006)

Das teil sieht übelst geil aus!!!

Wie läufts denn???

Greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (28. September 2006)

Santiago schrieb:


> roter liebes puff


sabber ... sabber.... sabber...


----------



## stephaneagle (29. September 2006)

..3 fragen..was is das unter deinem sattel? sieht etwas strange aus..

und warum hast du nen bashguard am kettenblatt, wenn der nichts schütz da die zähne rausguckn..?

sind das neue highroller oder haste den streifen übermalt?


----------



## ewoq (29. September 2006)

wahrscheinlich klebeband gegen anschlagen.


----------



## der-tick.de (29. September 2006)

stephaneagle schrieb:


> ..3 fragen..was is das unter deinem sattel? sieht etwas strange aus..
> 
> und warum hast du nen bashguard am kettenblatt, wenn der nichts schütz da die zähne rausguckn..?
> 
> sind das neue highroller oder haste den streifen übermalt?


Unterm Sattel: Antirutschgummi für den Schlepplift in Wildbad.  
Bashguard: Da ist keiner, schau dir mal die Kettenblätter von Truvativ an, die sehen so aus.  

HighRoller: Da muss Babes Mama antworten.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (30. September 2006)

maxxis macht doch schon reifen ohne die streifen, nach dem sich so viele beschwert hatten.


----------



## El-Ollinero (30. September 2006)

@Marina:
Schönes Teil,
aber auch interessantes Schaltzugkonzept "Freeaircooling" etwas länger als normal.


Schöne Plott´s (ala Sombrio) und faire Preise im Shop und ein interessanter Nachname.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (30. September 2006)

oh der schaltzug wird sicher probleme bereiten!


----------



## Jonny-Walker (1. Oktober 2006)

marina... kürze bitte den schaltzug damit kannste deine sau voll abspecken


----------



## LangenfeldRider (2. Oktober 2006)

@marina :thx
@tomminator: richtig


----------



## TheTomminator (3. Oktober 2006)

@LangenfeldRider, komme ursprüglich auch aus Langenfeld, wohn da aber schon seit sechs Jahren nicht mehr. Wo fährst du denn da immer so mit deiner Wildsau? Gibt es da mittlerweile richtige gebaute FR/DH Strecken? Vieleicht an den Wupperbergen? Würd echt mal gern wissen was aus den Trails in meiner alten Heimat geworden ist. Bin nur leider so selten da. Vieleicht nehm ich das nächste mal mein Bike mit, auch wenns keine Wildsau sondern nur ein Intense 6.6 ist...So genug Offtopic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LangenfeldRider (4. Oktober 2006)

@tommi: joar richtig bin meistens immer in den wupperbergen unterwegs .... gibt hier in de ecke auch recht krasse strecken (slopstyle) ... fahre meistens mit den team cycleman leuten aus solingen ... falls du mal wieder nach langenfeld kommst schreib mich einfach mal an, können ja mal zusammen ne runde heizen gehen ..... aber bitte früh genug bescheid sagen damit ich auch zeit hab


----------



## TheTomminator (4. Oktober 2006)

Na das ist ein Wort. Werd ich machen. Aber das wird sicher noch ein paar Wochen bis Monate dauern bis ich wieder in die alte Heimat komm. Aber wenn ich da bin, dann melde ich mich. Bis denne


----------



## Marina (4. Oktober 2006)

sin neue High Roller 
alles andere wurde glaub ich beantwortet... schlatzug passt schon hab ihn jetz richtig fest gemacht 
laufen tut das ding mal richtig geil 
und abspecken muss ich ned, wiegt zarte 18,4kg das gute Stück


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Oktober 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> sin neue High Roller
> alles andere wurde glaub ich beantwortet... schlatzug passt schon hab ihn jetz richtig fest gemacht
> laufen tut das ding mal richtig geil
> und abspecken muss ich ned, wiegt zarte 18,4kg das gute Stück


Dafür sitzt ja auch kein 80kg Fahrer drauf. 
Wir müssen endlich mal den Northshore fahren...  
Allerdings hab ich am Samstag heimlich geübt.  

Und hier mal das neueste Bild meiner Sau: 





Ach ja... Bis meine Sau repariert wird, bleibt das wohl der einzige Trost.


----------



## Marina (5. Oktober 2006)

NS? sischa^^


----------



## axel123 (9. Oktober 2006)

so, hier mal Bilder meiner Enduro Sau. nicht gerade tolle qualität, aber ich war froh, für den bruchteil einer sekunde eine digicam in der hand zu haben  

Gewicht: 15,4 kg - halt leichtes CC-Setup
Gabel, Vorderrad und Reifen werden in den nächsten Tagen geändert....


----------



## TheTomminator (9. Oktober 2006)

Ohhh, eine Rohloffsau. Was ganz feines. Und mit 15kg mal recht leicht. Aber hast du gar keine Kettenführung? Geht dir nicht dauernd die Kette fliegen? Und was willst du an Gabel und VR ändern?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Oktober 2006)

hilfe hilfe die arme sau sieht ja von den proportionen her schlimm aus. bist du ein 3 meter riese?


----------



## axel123 (10. Oktober 2006)

> Aber hast du gar keine Kettenführung? Geht dir nicht dauernd die Kette fliegen? Und was willst du an Gabel und VR ändern?



kettenführung brauchte ich bicher noch nicht. habe mit der innenlagerbreite die kette 100% genau in der flucht ausrichten können. ist mir noch nie runtergefallen....

als gabel kommt eine z1 light eta 2006 dran. und wegen der steckachse natürlich ein neues vorderrad, hope proII mit dtswiss 5.1




trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> hilfe hilfe die arme sau sieht ja von den proportionen her schlimm aus. bist du ein 3 meter riese?


 das ist vielleicht auch der grund warum du letztens am schläferskopf an mir vorbei bist ohne eine sau zu erkennen  

naja, ist halt ein XXL-Rahmen. bin knappe 2 meter groß. und da die sau auch zum bergauf fahren gedacht ist, muss halt die sattelstütze raus  

würde mir aber um ehrlich zu sein nicht nochmal den rahmen in xxl holen. ist einfach ein riesending. fürs fahren an sich ist das klasse, aber du kriegst das ding kaum um die ecke... wendig ist was anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheCoffinNail (10. Oktober 2006)

axel123 schrieb:


>



Uiuiui ... ich glaub da bräuchte ich ne Leiter zum Aufsteigen ...


----------



## El-Ollinero (10. Oktober 2006)

Dafür musste ein ganzer ALU Wald sterben muahahah 

Dieser Mega Rahmen und der Zwergenhinterbau.

Bin ich froh das ich keine 2m groß bin


----------



## axel123 (10. Oktober 2006)

ja, ja..... macht euch nur lustig  

ich gebe zu, es gibt hübschere säue


----------



## El-Ollinero (10. Oktober 2006)

Schön ist es ja trotzdem, vorallem dieses Bicolor Design mit Alunatur macht es schön technisch.

Krass ist die Sattelstütze die bedenktlich aus dem Rahmen ragt.
Ist die eigentlich noch tief genug im Rahmen?
Mit 2m wiegt man ja keine 80Kg mehr.


----------



## axel123 (10. Oktober 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:


> Schön ist es ja trotzdem, vorallem dieses Bicolor Design mit Alunatur macht es schön technisch.



Danke, du baust mich auf. 



> Krass ist die Sattelstütze die bedenktlich aus dem Rahmen ragt.
> Ist die eigentlich noch tief genug im Rahmen?



ist ne 440mm lange. ist gerade noch so unterhalb des oberrohrs. passt also gerade so...



> Mit 2m wiegt man ja keine 80Kg mehr



aber nur knapp drüber, ehrlich  
naja, vielleicht doch eher deutlich drüber


----------



## Monk (10. Oktober 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:


> Dafür musste ein ganzer ALU Wald sterben muahahah
> 
> Dieser Mega Rahmen und der Zwergenhinterbau.
> 
> Bin ich froh das ich keine 2m groß bin


So geht es auch  bin auch knappe 2m mmmmm... bei 102kg;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel123 (10. Oktober 2006)

Monk schrieb:


> So geht es auch  bin auch knappe 2m ;-)



sehr hübsch, und jetzt mal alle bergauf  

was mich bei deinem setup etwas verblüfft, sind die nobby nics. ich hab ja "bloss" ein enduro und keine hardride und benutze die sau (zumindest zur zeit) mehr so in richtung CC-All mountain. Deins sieht aber eher nach "bergab" aus. 
kommst du da mit den NNs klar? ich habe jetzt nämlich schon einige plattfüsse produziert und bin auch mit dem grip bergab nicht so zufrieden.....insbesondere wenn es feucht wird finde ich die dinger totalen mist. werde jetzt auf maxxis advantage wechseln....


----------



## Monk (10. Oktober 2006)

axel123 schrieb:


> sehr hübsch, und jetzt mal alle bergauf
> 
> was mich bei deinem setup etwas verblüfft, sind die nobby nics. ich hab ja "bloss" ein enduro und keine hardride und benutze die sau (zumindest zur zeit) mehr so in richtung CC-All mountain. Deins sieht aber eher nach "bergab" aus.
> kommst du da mit den NNs klar? ich habe jetzt nämlich schon einige plattfüsse produziert und bin auch mit dem grip bergab nicht so zufrieden.....insbesondere wenn es feucht wird finde ich die dinger totalen mist. werde jetzt auf maxxis advantage wechseln....


Also mit den NNs habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Habe die schwalbe DH Schläuche verbaut.
Gut runter ist ein wenig rutschig aber das ist ok  
Habe aber noch einen zweiten LRS mit Maxxis Minion.
Bergauf ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## axel123 (10. Oktober 2006)

Monk schrieb:


> Bergauf ist auch kein Problem.



aber dann vermutlich nicht mit der sattelhöhe, oder?


----------



## Monk (10. Oktober 2006)

axel123 schrieb:


> aber dann vermutlich nicht mit der sattelhöhe, oder?


 nee natürlich nicht;-)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Oktober 2006)

axel123 schrieb:


> das ist vielleicht auch der grund warum du letztens am schläferskopf an mir vorbei bist ohne eine sau zu erkennen


  wann war das denn? hast wohl richtig vermutet - nicht erkannt, weitergefahren....   sorry!


----------



## Marina (10. Oktober 2006)

*monks sau anbet* ein engel unter den säuen 
juhu meine bremsen sind daaaaaa (musst ich jetz noch loswerden^^)


----------



## Monk (10. Oktober 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> *monks sau anbet* ein engel unter den säuen
> juhu meine bremsen sind daaaaaa (musst ich jetz noch loswerden^^)


  Danke


----------



## Zonker0815 (10. Oktober 2006)

Cool, mal wieder eine XXL-Rahemen zu sehen. Meins würde in der Bergauf-position auch nicht anders aussehen. Habe übrigens ne 500mm Sattelstütze drin. damit ist es kein Problem.
Darf ich mal fragen wie gross Du bist, und was das Bike so wiegt?



axel123 schrieb:


> Danke, du baust mich auf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## axel123 (10. Oktober 2006)

Zonker0815 schrieb:


> Cool, mal wieder eine XXL-Rahemen zu sehen. Meins würde in der Bergauf-position auch nicht anders aussehen. Habe übrigens ne 500mm Sattelstütze drin. damit ist es kein Problem.
> Darf ich mal fragen wie gross Du bist, und was das Bike so wiegt?




197cm, das gewicht liegt bei ca. 15,4 kg (das von der sau, meins ist deutlich drüber  )

Was für eine Sattelstütze fährst du denn? 500mm ist ja mal ein wort.....


----------



## Monk (11. Oktober 2006)

axel123 schrieb:


> 197cm, das gewicht liegt bei ca. 15,4 kg (das von der sau, meins ist deutlich drüber  )
> 
> Was für eine Sattelstütze fährst du denn? 500mm ist ja mal ein wort.....


Hallo,
Ich fahre eine 400mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (11. Oktober 2006)

*rein schleich*dazwischen laber um dfreude auszudrücken* mein bremsen sin dran juhu^^ *wieder weg schleich*


----------



## axel123 (12. Oktober 2006)

Monk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich fahre eine 400mm.



hmm, wie machst du das? du bist fast 2m und kommst mit einer 400 zurecht? ist die noch weit genug im rahmen, wenn du die richtig zum bergauf fahren rausziehst?
bei mir ist die 440 am anschlag und das bei einem xxl-rahmen. dein rahmen ist doch kein xxl, oder?


----------



## cedartec (19. Oktober 2006)

@axel123
 endlich mal wieder ne Sau mit Rohloff, mit mehr Kohle wäre die bei mir auch drin. Ich fahre auch XXL, aber Hardride, geiles Fahren im Wald, dafür etwas anstrengender den Berg ruff, aber passt schon. Mit 198cm komme ich an Deine 2m nicht ran, aber gewichtstechnisch wiege ich auch deutlich mehr als die Sau.

Ich bin von dem langen VRO Vorbau jetzt auf einen kürzeren Truvativ Holzfeller umgestiegen. Nach etwas Umgewöhnung, funzt besser und kommt mir auch wendiger vor.

Cheers, gerhard


----------



## deibel (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
fahre auch eine XXL Wildsau Hardride mit nem Manitou 4Way Dämpfer.
Habe mir jetzt eine 600er Feder eingebaut weil die 500 deutlich zu weich war.
Wieviel wiegst du denn, dass du (ich bin auch 2m) ne 400er Feder fahren kannst / bzw wieweit hast du die denn vorgespannt 
Grüsse
deibel


----------



## Marina (19. Oktober 2006)

ich fühl mich hier so klein^^


----------



## axel123 (19. Oktober 2006)

deibel schrieb:


> dass du (ich bin auch 2m) ne 400er Feder fahren kannst



eigentlich ging es um eine 400er sattelstütze oder hab ich jetzt irgendwas nicht mitgekriegt?


----------



## axel123 (19. Oktober 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> ich fühl mich hier so klein^^




bist halt ´n frischling  
hier unterhalten sich gerade schussreife keiler


----------



## Marina (19. Oktober 2006)

immer werde ich unterbewertet   
eiiiines tages bin ich auch groß und dann werdet ihr aber alle kucken


----------



## Monk (19. Oktober 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> immer werde ich unterbewertet
> eiiiines tages bin ich auch groß und dann werdet ihr aber alle kucken


 von mir nicht.Wäre auch lieber etwas kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monk (19. Oktober 2006)

axel123 schrieb:


> hmm, wie machst du das? du bist fast 2m und kommst mit einer 400 zurecht? ist die noch weit genug im rahmen, wenn du die richtig zum bergauf fahren rausziehst?
> bei mir ist die 440 am anschlag und das bei einem xxl-rahmen. dein rahmen ist doch kein xxl, oder?


Ist eine L Rahmen aber mit einem 53cm Sattelrohr


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Oktober 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> immer werde ich unterbewertet
> eiiiines tages bin ich auch groß und dann werdet ihr aber alle kucken


Also mir hast du schon was vorgemacht!


----------



## Marina (19. Oktober 2006)

jaja und nächstes mal wird gedropt


----------



## Elfriede (21. Oktober 2006)

Leudings!!! Nich so viel Quatschen, sondern mehr Bilder  Will was sehen!

Verdammt ich bekomme hier einfach kein Bild von meiner Sau rein. Einfach zu groß.

mfg Björn


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Oktober 2006)

lad in dein album hoch und poste von da aus


----------



## rsu (23. Oktober 2006)

Dann mal zwei Bilder von meiner Sau heute in freier Wildbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheCoffinNail (23. Oktober 2006)

Damit hier kein Bildermangel entsteht auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild meiner Sau... (und vor allem ...*Trommelwirbel*... frisch geputzt!)


----------



## TinglTanglTom (23. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal meine Sau, foto is vom august

*steht übrigends zum verkauf  siehe sig!*


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Oktober 2006)

Wieso willst das denn verkaufen?  

Und deine Sig stimmt da ja nicht... Da steht nur was vom DDU und beim Wildsau Team kommt der link auf die SpyPics des Slopepudels.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (23. Oktober 2006)

ahh super danke 

naja slope pudel kommt nächste woche


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Oktober 2006)

rsu schrieb:


> Dann mal zwei Bilder von meiner Sau heute in freier Wildbahn



Ahh dafür die poserbilder   

hier mal lieber ein bild von rsu und seiner sau in action


----------



## rsu (25. Oktober 2006)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Ahh dafür die poserbilder



Ertappt Verkrümel Dich mal in das Nicolai Forum


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Oktober 2006)

rsu schrieb:


> Ertappt Verkrümel Dich mal in das Nicolai Forum



was soll ich da   lesen das ich kein 24´er fahren kann?! nene lass mal mein nächstes nicolai wir ne sau   ...............irgendwann........


----------



## woodstock (27. Oktober 2006)

so, die tage kommen neue bilder von meiner rein, etwa 700gramm gespart und richtig tieeeeef gelegt


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Oktober 2006)

Mein Sau ist wieder da:






Das ist die DH Ausführung (für Touren gibts ein anderes Vorderrad und einen anderen Reifen hinten).

Demnächst kommt ne Travis Single 203mm um 500g zu sparen und Single Crown zu haben.  
Und eventuell noch ein Fox DHX Air, ebenfalls über 500g Ersparnis und bessere Abstimmbarkeit des Fahrwerks ist der Grund.


----------



## Piefke (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich werfe meine Sau noch mal in die Runde, jetzt mit anderem Lenker und Vorbau und Reifen und mit Kefü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Oktober 2006)

daunhill banänsche


----------



## Marina (29. Oktober 2006)

sehr schön die 2 kleinen 
aber tick, das gelb sieht besser aus als ich dachte 
und hat dich babe etwa zur SC inspiriert?


----------



## The Passenger (29. Oktober 2006)

Die gelbe Sau ist sehr schön.
Und beim Piefke gefällt mir dieser hässliche, überdimensionierte Rockring nicht. Der zieht ja förmlich alle Blicke auf sich..


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Oktober 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> sehr schön die 2 kleinen
> aber tick, das gelb sieht besser aus als ich dachte
> und hat dich babe etwa zur SC inspiriert?


Der Wunsch zur Travis schlummert in mir schon etwas länger. Da kannte ich dich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht mal. Hier im PW gibt es so viele Spitzkehren, die einfach mit SC-Gabeln wesentlich leichter zu fahren sind.  
Und das geringere Gewicht ist auch entscheident, mehr als 500g im Gegensatz zu meiner 888 ist schon ein Wort. Der letzte Anstoß kam jetzt bei der DM weil ich da ne Travis gefahren bin die super Funktionierte.  
Und nun hat mir mein Händler ein Angebot gemacht, das ist unschlagbar, 630,- incl. Titanfedern! OK, das ist schon ne Art Co-Sponsoring.


----------



## FrohesNeues (6. November 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Mein Sau ist wieder da:
> 
> 
> Das ist die DH Ausführung (für Touren gibts ein anderes Vorderrad und einen anderen Reifen hinten).
> ...



Das ist aber mal ein Wechsel...von mattem Schwarz auf das gelbste Gelb aller gelben Gelbs...mit persönlich gefällts...


----------



## Elfriede (24. November 2006)

Endlich mal wieder was zum glubschen!
Mein neuer Keiler zusammengebaut. Jetzt kann auf Gewicht getuned werden. 

mfg Björn

Für Großansicht einfach ins Profil gucken.


----------



## El-Ollinero (24. November 2006)

Hier dann auch mal meine neue Teamsau 07, wenn auch noch nicht ganz fertig.

Wenn das Kettenblatt kommt wird die Kurbel montiert^^.

Dann geht es auch ans Gewichtstuning.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. November 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:


> Hier dann auch mal meine neue Teamsau 07, wenn auch noch nicht ganz fertig.
> 
> Wenn das Kettenblatt kommt wird die Kurbel montiert^^.
> 
> Dann geht es auch ans Gewichtstuning.


Du hast Sie wirklich noch bekommen, wie?! 
Wieviel Wochen hast du jetzt gewartet?


----------



## Marina (24. November 2006)

sehen fast aus wie zwillinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (24. November 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> sehen fast aus wie zwillinge


Das ist das selbe Bike, das müssen die sich jetzt teilen...


----------



## Marina (24. November 2006)

es is n transformerbike, des kann sich von keiler in teamsau umbauen


----------



## TinglTanglTom (24. November 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:


> Hier dann auch mal meine neue Teamsau 07, wenn auch noch nicht ganz fertig.
> 
> Wenn das Kettenblatt kommt wird die Kurbel montiert^^.
> 
> Dann geht es auch ans Gewichtstuning.



sieht doch echt schnike aus  
da gibts echt leichte verwechslungsgefahr mit keiler


----------



## Maui (24. November 2006)

find ich auch top


----------



## Monk (24. November 2006)

schick schick.
Meine Sau steht zum Verkauf bei interesse einfach mal melden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kurbel ist jetzt auch eine Race Face Diabolus ;-)


----------



## Marina (24. November 2006)

wieso verkaufst se?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (24. November 2006)

Also ich kann das gut verstehen...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (25. November 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also ich kann das gut verstehen...


dass er sie verkauft?


----------



## der-tick.de (25. November 2006)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> dass er sie verkauft?


Jup... 
Meine steht auch zum Verkauf, sobald Jürgen sie wieder heil gemacht hat.


----------



## Monk (25. November 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> wieso verkaufst se?


Verkaufe sie nur da ich Nachwuchs  bekomme und ich die Zeit nicht mehr habe.


----------



## Timmö__ (25. November 2006)

hübsch aber die gabel wirkt etwas magersüchtig ^^


----------



## mani.r (25. November 2006)

Das Ding kannst ja nicht wegen Nachwuchs verkaufen. Hab auch seit 6 Wochen Nachwuchs aber keinen Grund ne Sau zu verkaufen.


----------



## Monk (25. November 2006)

doch für mich schon ;-)


----------



## Piefke (25. November 2006)

Timmö schrieb:


> hübsch aber die gabel wirkt etwas magersüchtig ^^


Finde ich gar nicht, die 66 passt perfekt in die Wildsau, wenn man sie FR-mäßig aufbaut.


----------



## rgk7 (27. November 2006)

Hat denn keiner nen Pudel?

Ich überlege mir diesen nämlich jetzt zuzulegen.Ein paar Beispielfotos wären gut!
Danke


----------



## Maui (27. November 2006)

ich hab einen  bau ihn die tage auf und dann gibts auch billas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (28. November 2006)

auf auf, mach hinne


----------



## El-Ollinero (29. November 2006)

Meine Sau ist fertig:


----------



## rgk7 (29. November 2006)

geile farbcombi!


----------



## Marina (29. November 2006)

seeeeeeeeehr geil!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. November 2006)

seehr nett, die kefü kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## rgk7 (29. November 2006)

hier ein vorabentwurf wie das gute Stück inetwa aussehen soll.

Dormantblauer Rahmen, weisser Hinterbau

Was denkt ihr?






Ich finds einfach nur geil


----------



## der-tick.de (29. November 2006)

rgk7 schrieb:


> hier ein vorabentwurf wie das gute Stück inetwa aussehen soll.
> 
> Dormantblauer Rahmen, weisser Hinterbau
> 
> ...


Das ist doch abgekupfert vom Ellsworth Joker 2005! 
Aber sieht gut aus!  
Ich bin gespannt aufs erste Live-Bild!


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (29. November 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:


> Meine Sau ist fertig:



Das grün is so porno !!!
Komm fett der Bock !!!!


----------



## El-Ollinero (29. November 2006)

Ja die Sau ist schon schön, nur der Lenkeinschlag ist nur Harley like.
Da muss ne Travis single oder Totem rein, sonst muss man einen 180 in Spitzkehren springen um rumm zu kommen^^.


@der-Tick.de

Hat auch nur eine Stunde Gedauert bis ich sie so hatte das sie passte und die Schwinge drann vorbei ging

Noch mal danke für diese schöne KeFü, sie läuft astrein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (29. November 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:


> Ja die Sau ist schon schön, nur der Lenkeinschlag ist nur Harley like.
> Da muss ne Travis single oder Totem rein, sonst muss man einen 180 in Spitzkehren springen um rumm zu kommen^^.


Nimm mal noch ein anderes Setting - In der Sitzstrebe das untere Loch und untere Dämpferaufnahme das letzte, das sollte den Lenkwinkel etwas korrigieren.


----------



## BergabHeizer (10. Dezember 2006)

so hier mal mein schweinderl fehlen nur noch neue laufräder und ne code für hinten.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/319985/cat/500/ppuser/8117
gruß
BgH


----------



## Elfriede (11. Dezember 2006)

Ist das der Rahmen, der letztens bei ebay angeboten wurde? Größe S?

Mach mal einen anderen Sattel drauf. Sieht ja furchtbar aus. Ansonsten schick.


----------



## BergabHeizer (11. Dezember 2006)

nö war nicht auf ebay und der sattel bleibt weil der perfekt zum klemmen ist  ist ja kein reiner racer
.
gruß
BgH


----------



## TinglTanglTom (11. Dezember 2006)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> nö war nicht auf ebay und der sattel bleibt weil der perfekt zum klemmen ist  ist ja kein reiner racer
> .
> gruß
> BgH



dem kann ich nur zustimmen 
nur dumm dass der so schwer is...


----------



## woodstock (11. Dezember 2006)

so ähnlich schaut mein schweinchen im moment aus. die vr hayes war nur provisorisch und ist wieder ab. hab leider nur eine handy-cam!






im gewicht ordentlich abgespeckt im vergleich zu vorher, zu weihnachten kommt ein neues vr. achja tretlager ca. 35,8cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (11. Dezember 2006)

ich verkauf meine Sau:





mehr Infos:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=27031&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Marina (11. Dezember 2006)

wieso?


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (12. Dezember 2006)

hab mein v. l. kreuzband ganz  und aussmeniskus bis zur hälfte gerissen.

jetzt erst mal pause und dann nächste jahr mal schauen was wieder möglich ist. evtl. nur noch touren...


der Rahmen ist neu und würde jetzt nur ewig rumstehen...


----------



## blackforest (12. Dezember 2006)

Da wünsch ich dir gute Besserung, hört sich nicht schön an. Ist das beim Radeln passiert? Und wenn ja, wie ist das passiert?

Übrigens: Mein Vater hat auch en Riss im Meniskus, und er fährt Ski und Rad wie eh und je. Des wird schon wieder.


----------



## Marina (12. Dezember 2006)

von mir ebenfalls ne gute besserung... hoffentlich findet die sau ein schönes neues plätzchen 
und du dann n schickes neues bike, wenn wieder fit bist


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (15. Dezember 2006)

blackforest schrieb:


> Da wünsch ich dir gute Besserung, hört sich nicht schön an. Ist das beim Radeln passiert? Und wenn ja, wie ist das passiert?...


ja ist es. wollt in nen anlieger rein abkürzen und bin dabei zu schräg gekommen. dann wollt ich mit'm linken fuss in der luft ausgleichen und bin irgendwie saubblöder-weise oben mit'm fuß auf den rotierenden reifen gekommen, wodurch mir die ferse 5cm unterhalb vom linken schulterblatt in den rücken einschlug. (versucht mal diese bewegung trocken nachzumachen... ... man merkt - war also alles ganz gut überdehnt...)

aber es passiert immer bei dem kleinsten mist so ein scheiß!




blackforest schrieb:


> ...Übrigens: Mein Vater hat auch en Riss im Meniskus, und er fährt Ski und Rad wie eh und je. Des wird schon wieder.



... ich hoff, dass es auch wieder geht. aber ich hab zur zeit noch nicht die sicherheit.
ski und board werden dieses jahr auch warten müssen  so wie es ausschaut dauert es aber eh noch bis da schnee kommt und ich meine seth's ausfahren könnt  



Marina schrieb:


> von mir ebenfalls ne gute besserung... hoffentlich findet die sau ein schönes neues plätzchen
> und du dann n schickes neues bike, wenn wieder fit bist



dankeschön. werd mir mühe geben, dass bald wieder alles läuft.


----------



## Marina (23. Dezember 2006)

hey jungs, ich werd jetz mal den thread missbrauchen.
ich sollte mich schämen, ich weiß, aber mir is der messschieber abhanden gegangen und ich muss wissen, was für'n klemmenmaß ich brauch.
stütze is die standard 30mm...
bitte nich haun, brauch bloß ne antwort 
(ooooohweia, jetz fall ich in ungnade...)


----------



## accutrax (23. Dezember 2006)

klemmenmaß ist 34.9 mm..........

gruss christian


----------



## Marina (23. Dezember 2006)

danke


----------



## Bad_Brain (23. Dezember 2006)

N´Abend

Gibst die Wildsäue auch in anderen Farben als Schwarz oder ist des en Punkt auf er Aufpreisliste??

Gruß Bad_Brain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (23. Dezember 2006)

Standardfarben (Pulverbeschichtung): 
Schwarz RAL 9005, Weiß RAL 9016 (außer CheapTrick), ducati rot.

Bei den Rahmen sind gegen Aufpreis fast alle RAL-Farbtöne möglich.


----------



## mani.r (24. Dezember 2006)

So, aktueller Stand. Mal sehen wie lange es so bleibt?!


----------



## Trollobaby (24. Dezember 2006)

sehr geil, vielleicht die geilste Sau die ich hier gesehen habe. Finde auch die Totem passt perfekt rein, was ich von einigen anderen bikes nicht behaupten kann. Was wiegt den das gute Gerät?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Dezember 2006)

sehr interessant. genau so stelle ich mir die ideale wildsau auch vor. rohloff, luftdämpfer und totem. ich hab zwar ne boxxer wc drin ,aber sonst sind wir nah bei einander.


----------



## Piefke (25. Dezember 2006)

Mit einer weißen 66 wäre es perfekt, die Totem finde ich total hässlich.


----------



## mani.r (25. Dezember 2006)

Mit der Rohloff wiegt sie jetzt 19,6kg allerding noch mit gut Potential nach unten (hab noch DH Schläuche drinnen, schwerer Lenker usw).
Luftdämpfer ist für FR-Touren schon in Ordnung allerdings für den Bikepark im Sommer kommt der coil wieder rein. Da werde ich die 2-Step Kartusche auch genen ne Feder tauschen. Wenn man mal ein paar Tage unterwegs ist, traue ich einer Feder doch mehr wie Luft.

Die weiße 66 habe ich auch noch. Die hat nicht ganz gepasst von der Geo wie ich finde. Hab nie ne passende Einstellung damit gefunden allerdings hatte ich damals den 200er DHX drinnen. Mir ist immer das Vorderrad weggerutscht in engen schnellen Kurven. Die Totem (2-step) ist schon sehr sehr fein spricht allerdings etwas anders an als ne 66.
Die 66 habe ich jetzt in ein DDU rein. Da passt sie auch ganz gut.


----------



## blackforest (25. Dezember 2006)

mhm, ich glaub ich muss mal en aktuelles Photo von meiner DHSau hier reinstellen. Die wiegt nämlich knapp über 20kg und das mit ner ShiverDC, Deemax und Swinger6Way. 

In dem Zusammenhang find ich die oben gezeigte Sau mal bleischwer. Wo ist da denn das Gewicht versteckt? Die Gabel und der Dämpfer sind doch rel. leicht. Bremsen und Kefü ja auch.

Die Rohloff wiegt doch auch nicht so extrem viel mehr, oder?


----------



## Marina (25. Dezember 2006)

@mani.r: was ist das denn für ein sattel?


----------



## El-Ollinero (25. Dezember 2006)

19,5 Kg kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Mein Hobel wiegt im  moment auch 19Kg aber mit DHX 5 Coil, 888 und  Diabolus Parts.

Nach der Gewichtsoptimierung soll  17,X -18 Kg auf der Waage stehen.

Vielleicht ist der Rahmen ja ausgegossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (26. Dezember 2006)

Die Mavic 729 sind keine Leichtbauwunder und die Anbauteile sind auch nicht ohne wenn man z.B bedenkt, daß der Alutech Lenker fast 400g wiegt. 
Potetail ist jede Menge nach unten. Xt Kurbel, anderer Vorbau Lenker (Syntace) , DH Schläuche raus, leichtere Pedale, Sattel und Stütze und schon bist unter 18 kg mit Rohloff.
Alleine durch Umbau der AL Mightys, 888 und 4way waren scho mal über 2.5  kg weg.
@ Marina Sattel ist ein Specialized Rival. War ne Notlösung aber finde ihn jetzt sehr gut.


----------



## Marina (27. Dezember 2006)

hey, ich hab auch noch nen speci-sattel drauf  aber der geht so langsam ausm leim und ich find keinen schönen sattel... jetz hauen mich gleich wieder alle, wenn ich sag ich will kein so'n brett drauf haben 
und deiner hat mir gut gefallen... hmmm... mal überlegen 
aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat der auch an den seiten n stoffüberzug, oder? hat meiner auch und das is ziemlich nervig wenns regnet und du kriegst vom sattel nen nassen arsch


----------



## blackforest (27. Dezember 2006)

Selbst dann find ichs noch ganz schön schwer. Nur mal zum Vergleich, das hier wiegt knapp über 20 Kilo:





Irgendwie würde ich an deiner Stelle mal sinnvoll abspecken. 400gr Lenker braucht kein Mensch, da gibts für 19 Euro leichtere und mind. gleich gute Lenker (Easton EA50). DH-Schläuche und dann ne Betty drüber find ich auch wenig sinnvoll. Da ist DH-Reifen und normaler Schlauch eher sinnvoll. Da könnte man also auch ohne großen Aufwand einige 100Gramm sparen. Dann noch ne Hone oder XT rein und das Rad wiegt bei gleicher Performance mind. 1 Kilo weniger.


----------



## Wildsäule (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Wildsäu,

das ist mein Kleines. Liebevoll Frischling genannt, denn für ne Wildsau einfach zu niedlich. 
Auch zu sehen mit der "My First Wildsau" von meiner Nichte. Danke Jürgen  
Hat aber neuerdings eine Fox 36 Van, funzt ausgezeichnet. Eh mehr DH als irendwas. 17kg Gewicht.

gruss Christian


----------



## mani.r (27. Dezember 2006)

ja, man könnte - wenn man wollte.
das bike fährt zu 80% im bikepark und dafür ist es ok und mit nem kilo hin oder her kommt man jeden berg rauf was man jetzt von einer dh kiste nicht sagen kann auch wenn die 20kg hat. das gewicht ist voll ok. solange man da kein fetischist ist, passt es.
die schläuche haben denn sinn, da ich im herbst/winter mit wenig luft fahre und bei durchschägen er nicht gleich im arsch ist. oft geklebt letztes jahr, dieses jahr noch nie.

die seitenteile am sattel sind schon eher stoffartig. hat mich aber noch nie gestört, da ich dann eh ne regenhose trage wenn es regnet. zum touren ist er super aber bikepark wird er sicher nicht lange mitmachen.


----------



## Wipp (31. Dezember 2006)

hallo an alle säue dieser welt

diese prächtigen 19,8kg Lebendgewicht warten auf die Wälder dieser Welt






einen guten rutsch

ride on

wipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (31. Dezember 2006)

geil


----------



## mani.r (1. Januar 2007)

find ich auch - geil. gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Alu-Maik (2. Januar 2007)

schön, schön....
noch schöner mit schwarzer Wippe


----------



## Wipp (2. Januar 2007)

prima das euch s gefällt
wollte eigentlich eine schwarz glänzende wippe haben aber.... 

cu

wipp


----------



## TinglTanglTom (2. Januar 2007)

mir gefällts auch, die alu natur wippe is noch so n kleiner hingugger, würds so lassen


----------



## Wipp (2. Januar 2007)

du sagst es
ursprünglich sollte der geringe kontrast als das besondere wirken, bin aber so wie s da steht genauso glücklich  
so sieht man diese äusserst geniale form der wippe par excellance (sahneschnittchen sozusagen..kompliment an jü)
habs gerade auch mal im rechner nachgestellt und meine das tom es genau auf den punkt gebracht hat

so have a look at it






cu
wipp


----------



## Santiago (4. Januar 2007)

so sieht meine dh sau momentan aus....ich hab vor das ding für die saison etwas leichter zu machen....jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit "neuer rahmen"  


also ich hab mir überlegt wie ich preisleistungsmäßig sinnvoll das ding leichter machen kann:

1. big betty 2.4
2. e13 lg1
3. ?
4. ?
5. ?

noch ein paar infos zu den paarts:

gabel: 888rc
lenker/vorbau: truvativ husselfelt
kurbeln: truvativ husselfelt mit 40er kettenblatt
antrieb: sram x7
schläuche: normale...keine DH
reifen: high roller 2.5
laufrad vorne: 36loch point dh mit mavic ex729
hinten: 32loch alutech mit mavic ex 729
bremsen: louise fr 210/190
dämpfer: dhx 5.0

ich würde vorne gerne mein laufrad gegen eins mit 32 löchern tauschen...also wer möchte...gerne...das laufrad ist top und wurde nur eine saison gefahren.keine höhen/seitenschläge


----------



## InSanE888 (4. Januar 2007)

1....
2....
3.Dhx Air  
4.888sl  (vllt n bissl teuer )
5.evtl.Vorbau/Lenker/Sattelstütze?!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (4. Januar 2007)

mir würden einfallen

magnesiumpedale
ultraleichte butyl schläuche, schwalbe das paar 360g
lenker n syntace, da kommst nicht drum rum 
und das bügeleisen auf der fensterbank hohlbohren und ins rahmendreick kleben


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Januar 2007)

Lenker und Vorbau von Syntace
XT Kurbeln
Statt LG1 kannst du auch nur eine Carbonplatte bestellen und die passend machen. Spart genausoviel. Jürgen hatte dadurch seine Truvativ-KeFü auf rund 190g runter. Das sind knapp 35g unter LG1. (Übrigens wiegt die LG1 225g (selbst nachgewogen))
Ansonsten klar... 888SL oder Boxxer WC
Luftdämpfer (DHX 5 Air?)
Reifen ist auch ne Sache... Ich fahre deswegen Tubeless Michelin. Die wiegen rund 1270g und laufen auf meinen 670g 823er Felgen super. Aber das ist ja eher Philosophie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodstock (5. Januar 2007)

Santiago schrieb:


> 1. big betty 2.4 - Am falschen Ende gespart, niemals schlechte reifen drauf, nur weil sie leicht sind! lieber 2,2er Michelin C16, bringt gegenüber dem highroller etwa 100-150gramm pro reifen, dafür enorm viel mehr haftung&rollwiderstand
> 2. e13 lg1 - kp, philosphiefrage, konsequent wäre eine leichtbau aus carbon
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu noch eine leichte thomson stütze, die alutech ist schwer ohne ende. und je nachdem noch ein paar leichte pedale

insgesamt macht das gute 2kg, fast ohne in fahrtechnisch direkt relevante teile einzugreifen. mit der kurbel(+innenlager) könntest du auch noch gute 200gramm sparen. nutzt du das volle sparpotential aus, wären sicherlich noch knapp 3kg drin, aber dann könnten sich sie fahreigenschaften nachhaltig verändern. musste schauen wie du damit klarkommst


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Januar 2007)

woodstock schrieb:


> Dazu noch eine leichte thomson stütze, die alutech ist schwer ohne ende. und je nachdem noch ein paar leichte pedale
> 
> insgesamt macht das gute 2kg, fast ohne in fahrtechnisch direkt relevante teile einzugreifen. mit der kurbel(+innenlager) könntest du auch noch gute 200gramm sparen. nutzt du das volle sparpotential aus, wären sicherlich noch knapp 3kg drin, aber dann könnten sich sie fahreigenschaften nachhaltig verändern. musste schauen wie du damit klarkommst


stimmt nc17 Magnesium pedale sind mit 380g / paar fast unschlagbar.


----------



## Maui (5. Januar 2007)

wieso macht ihr hier immern riesen dikussionsforum draus, dachte das wür nur zum zeigen der schweinchen  *meckermod off*


----------



## InSanE888 (5. Januar 2007)

Maui schrieb:


> wieso macht ihr hier immern riesen dikussionsforum draus, dachte das wür nur zum zeigen der schweinchen  *meckermod off*





> santiago:also ich hab mir überlegt wie ich preisleistungsmäßig sinnvoll das ding leichter machen kann:
> 
> 1. big betty 2.4
> 2. e13 lg1
> ...



...deshalb


----------



## Santiago (6. Januar 2007)

danke für die tipps.....aber ich will halt auch nicht soviel geld ausgeben, daher bleibt gabel/dämpfer drin! ich denke ich verändere lenker/vorbau/sattelstütze/sattel/kefü/kurbeln/innenlager


----------



## Maui (6. Januar 2007)

so genuch text in den BILDER thread gedrückt. 
Jetzt gibts hier die 
*K E I L E R E I*​
mit ner menge bilder und details von 2 sehr amtlich schweinchen.








*** guggst du ***


----------



## InSanE888 (6. Januar 2007)

Santiago schrieb:


> danke für die tipps.....aber ich will halt auch nicht soviel geld ausgeben, daher bleibt gabel/dämpfer drin! ich denke ich verändere lenker/vorbau/sattelstütze/sattel/kefü/kurbeln/innenlager



 

Die beiden Keiler sind n Traum


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Januar 2007)

alter falter wie pervers hoch ist bitte das tretlager beim braunen keiler?! sieht nicht normal aus...

sonst natürlich sehr geil. gibts noch grössere bilder als die originale vonner website?


----------



## InSanE888 (7. Januar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> alter falter wie pervers hoch ist bitte das tretlager beim braunen keiler?! sieht nicht normal aus...



....is aber wohl gewollt!!!



> Einsatzgebiet: (Erkennbar z.B. an den unterschiedlichen geo Einstellungen)
> 
> * Mauis' Keiler DH Race 100%
> * Burnz' Keiler DH Race 60% / Freeride 40%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Januar 2007)

da kann er gleich über alle felsen und bäume drüber freeriden.... hihihi

PS boris, ich hab nen neuen film fertig gemacht, der lädt grad hoch. jahresrückblick 2006, bist auch drin. =) watch out for post in guten 3 stunden.


----------



## InSanE888 (7. Januar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> da kann er gleich über alle felsen und bäume drüber freeriden.... hihihi
> 
> PS boris, ich hab nen neuen film fertig gemacht, der lädt grad hoch. jahresrückblick 2006, bist auch drin. =) watch out for post in guten 3 stunden.



...ich werde gespannt vor m Laptop warten  
(bei dir muss man sich wenigsten keine Sorgen wegen der Quali. machen )


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Januar 2007)

arg, das dauert noch. ich scheibe grad von meinem ersatzrechner. mein laptop hat jetzt nun schon zum vvierten mal in 12 stunden die grätsche gemacht wegen überhitzung. klar dass er das genau dann tut, wenn der film fast fertig hochgeladen ist. ich krieg hier gleich tobsuchtsanfälle!

ich versuche es jetzt von der alten rappelkiste aus...


----------



## Marina (7. Januar 2007)

dann warte ich mal auch gespannt  wills auch seeeeeeeehn!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Januar 2007)

so, endlich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3328821#post3328821


----------



## sonic150585 (7. Januar 2007)

hier ist mal ein bild von meiner wildsau die ich heute ersteigert habe 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=140070779443&rd=1&rd=1


und nochmal ne frage was meint ihr den wieviel federweg hat den der hinterbau jetzt im moment so? und wieviel kann man da maximal rausholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Offspring (8. Januar 2007)

sonic150585 schrieb:


> und nochmal ne frage was meint ihr den wieviel federweg hat den der hinterbau jetzt im moment so? und wieviel kann man da maximal rausholen?



sollte man das nicht vor dem kauf abklären


----------



## sonic150585 (8. Januar 2007)

ja aber da die auktion bald abgelaufen währe habe ich halt zugeschlagen und ich mir so ein angebot nicht entgehn lassen wollte


----------



## kiko (9. Januar 2007)

sonic150585 schrieb:


> hier ist mal ein bild von meiner wildsau die ich heute ersteigert habe
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=140070779443&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> ...



wenn du wissen willst, wie es mal in orginallackierung ausgesehen hat, poste ich auch noch nen bild.
hebel an der schwinge ist ca 1:3. bei 50mm dämpferhub haste 150mm federweg.
die lagerabdichtung ist nicht besonders gelungen. am besten mal die schwinge abschrauben und lager und beilegscheiben mit endlos viel fett verkleistern. "immer" dafür sorgen, das die schrauben vom lager bombenfest sitzen. ist ne 22mm achse mit 10mm schrauben. also keine angst vor gewalt.
kümmerst du dich nicht darum, schauts so aus:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/23841/cat/500/ppuser/2744
mein rahmen hat in den letzten jahren viel mitgemacht und lebt immer noch.
na ja, rahmen wiegt blank auch über 4 kilo.
viel spass damit,
stefan
ps: er heisst wohl dark racing (oder so)
bei mir geht ganz sicher kein 215mm dämpfer rein. mess das nach, bevor du einen anderen kaufst.


----------



## sonic150585 (9. Januar 2007)

also die von alutech meinten das das bike 200 mm federweg hat


----------



## rsu (9. Januar 2007)

Bedenke bei dem Einbau eines längeren Dämpfers auch die Geometrieveränderungen (höheres Tretlager, steilerer Lenkwinkel). Ausgleich ggf durch mehr Sag oder/und 24" HR.

Bei 200mm hinten wär die Gabel aber etwas deplaziert


----------



## sonic150585 (9. Januar 2007)

ja ich weiss da kommt ja ende diesen anfang nächsten monats villeicht ne junior t rein


----------



## kiko (9. Januar 2007)

hier mal ein bild mit doppelbrücke und 190er dämpfer. is schon gewaltig hoch. willst du noch mehr, brauchste ne leiter.
www.fotos.web.de/amigo8225/alutech


----------



## RaidenX (17. Januar 2007)

Kommt schon bitte noch ein Pudel Bilder!!!!
Möchte das Ding mal in weiß oder schwarz sehen!!!


----------



## rgk7 (17. Januar 2007)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Kommt schon bitte noch ein Pudel Bilder!!!!
> Möchte das Ding mal in weiß oder schwarz sehen!!!



Meinen hast du gesehen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222682&page=6


----------



## Marina (19. Januar 2007)

Babe hat ein Sattelklemmen- und Kettenführungsupdate bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (19. Januar 2007)

Babe is ganz schön!! 
...aber der Spacerturm


----------



## Marina (19. Januar 2007)

hmmm... bin da bissl vorsichtig mit der kürzerei... womöglich will ich se ma verkaufen und dann is der schaft abartig kurz... den oberen teil mach ich aber wahrscheinlich no weg. der untere bleibt zur sicherheit.


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Januar 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Babe hat ein Sattelklemmen- und Kettenführungsupdate bekommen


Wird immer hübscher dein Babe! Jetzt solltest du aber flux drüber nachdenken die Schrauben vom Hinterbau in Gold zu machen. 

Und Putzen wäre auch mal ne gute Idee...


----------



## Marina (19. Januar 2007)

also bitte, das is doch noch kein dreck 
es kriegt noch goldene naben (irgendwann wenn ichs geld übrig hab^^*) und golden eloxierte schrauben.... oooooh ja


----------



## Wipp (19. Januar 2007)

hi

das gold ist halt lady-like, meiner frau  stehts auch besser als silber.
schade das dieses individualtuning in special colors immer gleich so ins geld geht 
........

cu

wipp


----------



## sonic150585 (20. Januar 2007)

hier ist nochmal ein bild von meiner wildsau nach der ersten ausfahrt im regen


http://img164.imageshack.us/img164/2542/dscn04482hu.jpg


----------



## TheTomminator (21. Januar 2007)

Gabelschäfte kann man bei Marzocchi für ca. 60 bis 70 Euro austauschen lassen.
Aber mal was anderes, schlägt die Hinterbauwippe nich an den Sattel? Das sieht mir so Schweineknapp aus...


----------



## sonic150585 (21. Januar 2007)

meinst du mich jetzt ob die hinterbauwippe nicht an den sattel schlägt?


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Januar 2007)

sonic150585 schrieb:


> meinst du mich jetzt ob die hinterbauwippe nicht an den sattel schlägt?


Schätzungsweise hast du keine Hinterbauwippe... Dafür brauchst du einen 4-Gelenker. Ich schätze stark das er Babe meint. Aber das dürfte ganz knapp passen. Marina ist da ordentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (22. Januar 2007)

ne, das passt ganz genau. hab ihn so niedrig wie möglich, da ich ja nich gerade die größte bin. hab die feder rausgenommen und geschaut, wie weit ich ihn reinmachen kann. maßarbeit 
ooooh bald kommen laufräder mit goldenen hope-naben


----------



## rsu (24. Januar 2007)

@Marina: mit goldenen Naben wird das sicher schick und ich find den "babe" Sticker auch nicht zu gross. Is eben individuell 

Is zwar kein Hardride, aber den Link musste ich dann doch mal setzen. Is jedenfalls auch sehr individuell 

http://si7.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/33/7910219220bild_16-2-large.jpg


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Januar 2007)

das ding ist ja wohl nicht ernst gemeint oder?


----------



## rsu (24. Januar 2007)

ich glaub schon, gibt ein paar Jungs die stehn auf Monster und Hardtail. Wems gefällt...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Januar 2007)

ist ein unfahrbarer und sinnloser technikkrüppel


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Januar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ist ein unfahrbarer und sinnloser technikkrüppel


Das Bild sieht schon schlimm aus... Da wollt ich nicht drauf sitzen...
Aber ich saß schon auf einem Hardtail mit 300er Monster. Das Ding ging richtig gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (24. Januar 2007)

Nabend zusammen!

@marina: schicke Sau dein Babe.Wenn´s sich mit nen ollen Keiler versteht,könnte man ja mal ne Ausfahrt machen Aber den Gabelschaft solltest du echt noch etwas kürzen.Was mir beim Thema "gold" noch so einfällt-->Die goldenen Laufräder bzw Felgen vom Jürgen sehen auch total geil aus.Würden sicher auch gut bei dir passen.

Das Hardtail sieht ja mal krass aus!Wer´s braucht... 
Hab mir grad vorgestellt,wenn da wieder ne normale Gabel drin wär .Aber nen Hardtail mit 170-200 mm Federweg kann beim DH-racen echt geil sein.Nen Kumpel von mir musste sich mal für Tabarz 2003 mein HT-Rahmen leihen und hat halt seine DH-Teile drangeschraubt(Gabel:Super T).Sah anfangs auch komisch aus.Aber für den 1.Platz hat´s dann doch gereicht 

Grüße vom arschi


----------



## abi1988 (24. Januar 2007)

ich stell mir das ht grad mal vor wenn die 300mm genutzt werden da kippt man doch schon fast übern lenker oder??


----------



## Marina (24. Januar 2007)

neeeee, die alutech-laufräder sind zu blass von der farbe her, das harmoniert nicht. da kommen bald hope 2 pro naben in gold 

das ht is kotzig, da brauch mer ja ned drüber reden -.-

babe mag keiler  in den nächsten jahren will es auch einen großen bruder haben


----------



## blackforest (26. Januar 2007)

@marina: Sach ma, ist der Lenkwinkel nicht extrem flach? Auf dem Photo sieht das Rad vorne irgendwie wie aufgebockt aus. Rein vom Photo würd ich sagen, dass ne aktuelle 66 deutlich besser in den Rahmen passen würde (wenn mans Geld hätte  )


----------



## Elfriede (26. Januar 2007)

Der Winkel geht doch noch. Zieh dir mal den Winkel von Jürgens Travis rein. 
Wenn er richtig drauf sitzt hat er whrscheinlich einen Winkel von 45 Grad?

Boah!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Januar 2007)

kranker chopper vom jürgen. der schlender fährt aber auch als säße er auf ner harley... =)


----------



## blackforest (26. Januar 2007)

Nur weil noch jemand mit nem schlimmeren Winkel unterwegs ist, heißt das nicht, dass es so gut ist


----------



## woodstock (26. Januar 2007)

jürgen fährt ja auch absoluten sitz-dh. im stehen würde dir sicher einfach nur der lenker wegkippen


----------



## Marina (26. Januar 2007)

also ich find es fährt sich gut so und das is ja alles was zählt 
hat allerhöchstens nen 64er Winkel... aber nachmessen tu ich jetz nich


----------



## mani.r (26. Januar 2007)

der winkel passt schon. ist halt etwas komisch, da die rahmengröße S ist. das hardride läuft so viel ruhiger.
hatte die aktuelle 66 drinnen und das ging gar nicht, vor allem mit 190/200 am heck. viel zu nervös vorne. das vorderrad rutscht in den kurven immer weg.
jeder wie er es mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (27. Januar 2007)

Ich will ja nicht klug*******n, aber nochmal was zu dem Sattel und der Schwinge. Wenn man die freigängigkeit von Hinterbauten damit prüft dass man die Feder ausbaut ist das ein legitimer weg. Was man aber beachten muss ist, dass dabei nicht der ganze Dämpferhub ausgenutzt wird, da die Dämpfer fast alle die letzten zwei drei Millimeter mit Elastomeren unterstützt sind um Durchschläge abzufangen. Und die bekommt man nicht im Stand komprimiert, bei einer harten Landung unter umständen schon. deshalb soillte man immer so zwischen 5 und 10mm Reserve einplanen damit es nicht kracht. 
Zum Lenkwinkel kann ich auch nur sagen geschmacksache. Jeder fährt anders und wenn man mit seinem Lenkwinkel klar kommt dann ist da nix verkehrt dran. Aber je flacher die Lenkwinkel, desto höher die Belstung des Steuer- und Oberrohrs. Viele Hersteller machen deshalb bei der Gabellänge auch Einschränkungen. Den Chefkeiler finde ich schon sehr krass. Könnte mir denken dass man da mindestens 20% Gefälle braucht um den überhaupt fahren zu können... aber is ja auch ein Downhiller


----------



## Flow er (29. Januar 2007)

In action http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/334147/cat/500/ppuser/80282


----------



## Flow er (29. Januar 2007)

in aller ruhe http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/334031/cat/500/ppuser/80282

Nur den wald gibts nicht mehr dank Kyrill und die strecke ist halt auch im Sack


----------



## sonic150585 (30. Januar 2007)

das hier ist mein bike mit neuen laufrädern und neuen reifen und downhill schläuchen und nihct zu vergessen neuer gabel bitte um meinungen zu meinem bike


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. Januar 2007)

vorn die dicke felge und hinten ne single track  
wieviel FW hat das teil den?


----------



## sonic150585 (30. Januar 2007)

also vorne 170 hinten 150 mm


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (1. Februar 2007)

und hier ist meine Sau


----------



## Marina (1. Februar 2007)

sehr schön


----------



## Alu-Maik (1. Februar 2007)

schöne Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (1. Februar 2007)

hier meine, nur noch neue laufräder und bissl kleinkram und es ist vollbracht


----------



## Cy-baer (7. Februar 2007)

So hier hab ick ma mene Sau jeknipst - da kiekta wa


----------



## Marina (7. Februar 2007)

bis auf den silbernen lenker find ichs schön


----------



## Cy-baer (8. Februar 2007)

Och man, den hab ich extra in der Farbe geholt damit es etwas zu den Standrohren, Steuersatz und Schalthebel passt. 
          

Eigentlich waren auch weiße Felgen geplant, aber auf Grund des Gewichtes hab ich die Dubbelwides schnell wieder ab gemacht. Die behalte ich mir jetzt als 2ten Satz vor - kann beim mega viell. nützlich sein.


----------



## Marina (8. Februar 2007)

doublewide fährt man ja auch nich 
hey, dir muss es doch gefallen mit dem lenker und nich mir  ich finds ja nich schrecklich, mir würde es bloß in schwarz besser gefallen. 
und dass du kein weiß genommen hast befürworte ich auch sehr


----------



## Maui (8. Februar 2007)

chrom felgen wären ja mal geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cy-baer (8. Februar 2007)

> chrom felgen wären ja mal geil



Genau daran mußte ich auch denken als ich das geschrieben hab.  

@ Marina

Puhh, na dann ... jetzt ist mein Tag gerettet


----------



## Wipp (8. Februar 2007)

hi

kannst ja schon mal mit den decals anfangen

die wippe wäre auch schön, oder?

wipp


----------



## Marina (8. Februar 2007)

stimmt, wippe in silber bestelln wär ne idee gewesen.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (8. Februar 2007)

kann man ja noch abschleifen mitm dremel oderso


----------



## Wipp (8. Februar 2007)

@marina

goldene decals wären vielleicht bei dir was oder?

wipp


----------



## Cy-baer (8. Februar 2007)

> kann man ja noch abschleifen mitm dremel oderso



lass mich überlegen ... NEIN !!!


----------



## Marina (8. Februar 2007)

hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber jetz kommen erstmal noch goldene naben und goldene schrauben überall


----------



## SFR (11. Februar 2007)

die grüne ist ja mal richtig geil ;-)


----------



## Marina (15. Februar 2007)

ok ok, wipp du hast gewonnen 
hier babe mit goldenen decals


----------



## downhillsau (15. Februar 2007)

Hi Marina!

Also das sieht mal echt fett aus . Und ist mit Sicherheit einzigartig.Laß das mal nich den Jürgen sehen,sonst wird er noch neidisch 

Grüße Arschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (16. Februar 2007)

ach was wenn noch die goldenen naben und goldenen nippel dran sin, dann schick ichs mal hin für die hall of bike, vielleicht nehmen ses ja


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Februar 2007)

dann tausch aber vorher noch die weissen kabelbinder gegen schwarze - so sieht es doof aus.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Februar 2007)

Marina: Ich würde ja mal die Kette tauschen. Z.B. gegen eine KMC 9 fach SL Gold. Sieht zwar zerbrechlich aus, ist aber superstabil. Hab ich auch an meinem Keiler.

Was hast du da eigentlich für eine Dämpferfeder? Ist die so kurz oder ist die Vorspannung so hoch? Sieht ech ungesund aus.

mfg Björn


----------



## Cy-baer (16. Februar 2007)

uiiii ... da hat die elfriede recht immer nur 5 Umdrehungen.


----------



## Marina (16. Februar 2007)

die kam standardmäßig schon so kurz, die is halt so^^*
@cy-baer weiß ich doch^^
@elfriede: kette hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber die jetzige is noch ziemlich neu, daher wartet das noch n weilchen 
jetz kommen ja erstmal noch die laufräder 
scohn witzig, ich geb mir so mühe mein bike schön zuhaben und dann sau ichs beim fahren so ein


----------



## Heiko_München (16. Februar 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> ach was wenn noch die goldenen naben und goldenen nippel dran sin, dann schick ichs mal hin für die hall of bike, vielleicht nehmen ses ja



   

Die goldenen Nippel würde ich auch gerne mal sehen!

   keine Sorge...   ich meine alles, was z.Z. meinen Mund verlässt nicht so ernst....    

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Februar 2007)

goldene Nippel würden meinen Mund auch nicht so schnell verlassen... hahahahaha


----------



## Marina (16. Februar 2007)

uh ja, ich lass mich piercen   und ihr seid die ersten dies sehen dürfen


----------



## Wipp (16. Februar 2007)

ich finds auf jeden fall *absolut amtlich*,(gute idee ), und weiter gehts, immer in kleinen schritten, zuerst die Laufräder...oder das piercing ...., die nippel  und vielleicht irgenwann einmal noch die wippe zum eloxieren  geben

cu

wipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (16. Februar 2007)

Mein Gott! Reißt euch mal! Hier sollen Bilder rein. Eure Intimitäten und unterschwelligen Botschaften könnt ihr doch per PM regeln oder? Hier ist so viel Testosteron unterwegs, dass ist schon beängstigend. Ich glaub euer Sattel ist nicht hart genug was


----------



## abi1988 (18. Februar 2007)

also die neune decals sehen echt geil aus marina, ist eins der geilsten hardride die ich gesehen hab bis jetzt, wenn da ncoh die neune laufräder dirn sin echt hammers geil. die hope klemme hast ja mittlerweiel auch dran, auch wenn se ohne spanner ist.
was auch ncoh geil kommen würd wär ein goldener hope steuersatz

@elfriede sie kann ja dann en bild vom goldenen nipel piercing reinstellen


----------



## gabbacore (19. Februar 2007)

Marina, du hast ein echt schickes Bike, was ich aber schade finde ist dass die Goldenen Teile nicht alle den gleichen Farbton haben...


----------



## Marina (19. Februar 2007)

die pedale kommen irgendwann noch weg, dann ist bloß noch der ton von den decals dunkler, dann passt das schon  und in echt siehts no bissl passender aus als auf dem foto, is blöd ausgeleuchtet.


----------



## Kane1805 (20. Februar 2007)

Hier meine neue Sau bei der ersten Ausfahrt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## paddy King (20. Februar 2007)

hübsch hübsch aber was haltet ihr davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (20. Februar 2007)

schonmal da gewesen


----------



## Kane1805 (20. Februar 2007)

@ paddy King
 sehr schick, besonders die Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## paddy King (20. Februar 2007)

ja ich weiß 
is leider nicht mein rad .........


----------



## woodstock (20. Februar 2007)

tretlager zu hoch und lenkwinkel zu steil ...


----------



## Maui (21. Februar 2007)

woodstock schrieb:


> tretlager zu hoch und lenkwinkel zu steil ...



beides einstellbar am keiler


----------



## paddy King (21. Februar 2007)

klaro 
keiler sind schließlich geile dinger 
aber ich finde den slopepudel am geilsten


----------



## paddy King (21. Februar 2007)

eh sorry meinte dropsau
auch geil is natürlich der keiler dh


----------



## hans_bert (21. Februar 2007)

Hier meine Sau!
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/PHTO00054.JPG


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Februar 2007)

hey marina,das bike ist echt schick aber das mit den goldenen nippeln würd ich mir überlegen da die ja sicherlich aus alu sind?!die halten im harten alltag in verbindung mit kräftigen bremsen nicht besonders lang,ansonsten sehr gelungen,
gruß martin


----------



## Loki87 (23. Februar 2007)

Marina(vergessen auszuloggen -.-)
:n kumpel von mir fährt auch goldene alu-nippel schon seit jahren und hatte damit noch nie probleme und die sind bei dem unter ziemlich starker belastung, also halten die das schon aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow er (23. Februar 2007)

Meine Sau aufm local downhill(leider inzwischen kaputt)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/334031/ppuser/80282


----------



## paddy King (23. Februar 2007)

@ hans_bert :  farbe find ich obergeil von deiner sau aber was is das für ne gabel???


----------



## hans_bert (24. Februar 2007)

Ist ne alt 888 von 04! Da mir ja die Boxxer weggebrochen ist, fahre ich lieber wieder Marzocchi! Und die alte tut`s genauso wie ne neue, da die Jungs bis auf`s aussehen und ne flache Brücke eh nichts geändert haben(flache Brücke teste ich heute!)


----------



## Marina (24. Februar 2007)

hey jungs,

ich hab vorgestern mal babe gewogen (hab die waage vorher mit ner 5kg hantel getestet, ob das gewicht korrekt is, war es. randbemerkung: fischwaage geht bis 22kg) und ich war schockiert weil...
babe hat 19,5kg laut der waage! kann das echt sein? mann mann babe braucht ne diät 
aber irgendwie glaub ich da ned so dran, denn der rahmen in s is ja nich so schwer, dann die kleine (ok, nich ganz leichte) gabel, dafür aber ST-LRS... ok, sin paar schwere teile dran wie der stahllenker und der vorbau...
ich bin schockiert.


----------



## abi1988 (24. Februar 2007)

bei der kurbel kannste ncoh ne ganze ecke spaaren und ohne bash sparste auch gleich mal mindenstens 250 gramm ein


----------



## Marina (24. Februar 2007)

bashguard gehört zur führung, geht nich ohne und sieht viel zu geil aus als dass ichs wegmachen würd (abgesehen davon, dass die führung sonst ned funktioniert)
joah, kurbel is ne standardkurbel wie an vielen anderen bikes auch, fällt also für die relation mti anderen nich so ins gewicht.


----------



## cbert80 (24. Februar 2007)

@marina

Schwere Teile sind

Sattel+Sattelstütze
Lenker+Vorbau+Steuersatz

kann man ohne viel Geld gegen leichtere tauschen

Und natürlich die Gabel aber die würde ich drin lassen


----------



## Marina (24. Februar 2007)

sattel wird getauscht aber ich find das gewicht trotz allem übel krass... dabei lässt sichs in der luft so schön rumschmeißen, also das gewicht is nich spürbar beim fahren... naja, ich lass es im ganzen eh so, weils mich nich stört, von dem her  und wie könnt ich ohne meinen goldenen vorbau leben 
ok Laufräder werden ja eh getauscht, da spar ich an den speichen ja vielleicht


----------



## cbert80 (24. Februar 2007)

Im großen und ganzen find ich deine Sau auch sinnig aufgebaut. Bikepark Machine halt. 

Ich würd mir auch nicht den Kopf zerbrechen wegen dem Gewicht sondern fahren fahren fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (24. Februar 2007)

eben


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (4. März 2007)

Obwohl sich bei der Gabel durch ein Wechsel auf eine  '07er 66 SL ATA auch nochmal recht ordentlich Gewicht sparen lässt. Diese Diät hab ich dieses Jahre meinem Helius ST verordnet da sich zu meiner '06er 888 RC2X nochmal 1,3 Kg einsparen lassen(Und die Allroundtauglichkeit sehr verbessert wird). Ich weiss aber nicht wie groß der Unterschied zur '05er 66RC ist.


----------



## Marina (4. März 2007)

ich krieg ja noch n neuen sattel, werd mir demnächst noch n neuen lenker zulegen und die laufräder wechseln ja auch noch, da denk ich mal, dass ich sehr sehr schnell in den 18,.. bereich komm 
allein am sattel werd ich ca. 200-300g sparen und am lenker auch nochmal.
laufräder kann ich nich ganz einschätzen.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (4. März 2007)

ein nicolai


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (4. März 2007)

Ja sorry für den artfremden Rahmen hier (es ging ja nur ums Gewicht und früher hat Kalle ja auch n paar Sachen für Alutech geschweisst*g*). kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## Flow er (8. März 2007)

mal als bild und nicht als link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillmezker (9. März 2007)

Hat jemand von euch Bilder von einer komplett aufgebauten Dropsau (neuerer Rahmen)? Finde überall nur Bilder vom einzelnen Rahmen.


----------



## käps<-- (16. März 2007)

noch ein paar einstellungen und fertig


----------



## käps<-- (18. März 2007)

tää täääää....und fertig isses


----------



## Trollobaby (18. März 2007)

sieht gut aus, wäre nur schön, wenn das Bild ein bisschen größer wäre


----------



## Elfriede (19. März 2007)

Dass sieht ja furchtbar aus! Gabel baut zu hoch, Vorbau ist tierisch lang und Sattel ist ...
Mach das sofort ordentlich!


----------



## käps<-- (19. März 2007)

ja ja ich weiß...
hab das schon alles gemacht was du da bemängelst bis auf den vorbau.
da brauch ich erst noch en neuen...aber das wird auch demnächst "verbessert"...


----------



## wifkus (22. März 2007)

Hallo Freunde der Schwarzkittel,

seit neuestem kann ich auch so ein Tierchen mein Eigen nennen. Es ist eine 2006 Wildsau Hardride. Bald mache ich mal ein Bild in der freien Wildnis. Bis dahin gibts dieses Bildchen hier:






Die Sau wiegt 16,8Kg. Offizielles wiegen war vorige Woche. Dazu muss ich noch erwähnen das ich das Teil nicht so bewege wie die meisten hier. Also ich fahr auch schonmal ne Tour. Allerdings lass ich es dabei in der vertikalen auch ordentlich krachen. Wenn Ihr Fragen habt könnt ihr die gerne loswerden. In meiner Galerie gibts weitere Bilder auch von "alten Schmuckstücken"..


----------



## blackforest (22. März 2007)

käps<-- schrieb:


> tää täääää....und fertig isses



Also irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem Aussehen vom Keiler wirklich nicht anfreunden. Die WildsauDH find ich schön, die Dropsau auch und die normale geht auch in Ordnung. Aber beim Keiler find ich irgendwie die Proportionen verschoben.  

Macht aber nix, hau rein und lass das Ding fliegen, während dem Fahren kann man eh nicht nach unten schauen.


----------



## Cy-baer (22. März 2007)

@wifkus

Uhh, das ist ja ein Traumgewicht, das hätte ich auch gern. Aber was ist das für ein Stummeldämpfer sieht komisch aus. 150mm?


----------



## wifkus (22. März 2007)

Nee, ist ein 190er. Der Rahmen ist ein XL, daher wirkt der Dämpfer wohl etwas schmächtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1990 (24. März 2007)

des sind keine goldenen nippel und aus alu sind die glaubich au net sieht eher wie stahl aus


----------



## Marina (24. März 2007)

juhu am freitag krieg ich meine neuen laufräder, wenn die nabe rechtzeitig geliefert wird


----------



## Flowz (24. März 2007)

welche^^?


----------



## Marina (24. März 2007)

das weißt du doch. mavic 321 mit hope pro II (gold) und sapim-speichen mit goldenen nippeln


----------



## The Passenger (24. März 2007)

Die 521er wären die bessere Wahl gewesen, trotzdem Glückwunsch zum Kauf


----------



## Marina (24. März 2007)

bin doch ein leichtes wesen wird schon halten^^
(ich bin eh schon drauf eingestellt, dass hinten was fetteres rein muss... aber probieren kann mans ja trotzdem  )


----------



## InSanE888 (24. März 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> das weißt du doch. mavic 321 mit hope pro II (gold) und sapim-speichen mit goldenen nippeln


----------



## SFR (25. März 2007)

hey,

ich hät da mal ne frage:

was ist denn so das durchschnittsgewicht für eine WILDSAU DH ? bzw. was war die leichteste die hier im Forum aufgetaucht ist? ungefähre werte? 


danke


----------



## Alu-Maik (31. März 2007)

...die Sau ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (31. März 2007)

bis auf die gelbe gustl absolut top. aber die bremse is ja eh funktionstechnisch über jeden zweifel erhaben von dem her kann man da drüber hinwegsehn 
meine nabe kam die woche nich


----------



## TheTomminator (31. März 2007)

@Alu-Maik: is das der Roco TST-R? Wenn ja, taugt der was? Merkt man einen Unterschied zwischen den fünf einstellungen? Wie siehts mit der Sensibilität aus?


----------



## Alu-Maik (1. April 2007)

... es ist noch die 1. Generation vom Roco nur Druck- und Zugstufe, läuft aber ganz gut.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (8. April 2007)

Alu-Maik schrieb:


> ...die Sau ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moin,

wie schlagen sich die Nokian Gazza Shuttle so im Gebrauch????
Mit der 40er Gummimischung sollten sie theoretisch mächtig Grip haben. Nur ist das mit dem Grip bei Nokian bisher immer so´ne Sache gewesen. Hatte mal normale Gazza. Oh je sag ich nur.....


gruß


----------



## Alu-Maik (9. April 2007)

...bis jetzt kann ich nicht klagen, hatte davor die NBX die schon eher mal wegrutschten.
Der Shuttle ist gegenüber dem NBX etwas schwerer, um so schneller wird man aber Berg ab...


----------



## gabbacore (15. April 2007)

*Hier nun endlich mal unsere schon eeeewiiiiiiiig angekündigten 2 Bikes (Alutech Dropsau) sonderanfertigungen.*

*Weiss ist die von meinem jüngsten Bruder und die Panzergraue (RAL7024) ist meine! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (16. April 2007)

irreales pärchen, glückwunsch. kannst du sagen warum ihr euch für eine dropsau entschieden habt und nicht für ne DH Sau oder Keiler oder X ?


----------



## gabbacore (17. April 2007)

@ Maui: Auch wenn ich jetzt viele Todesdrohungen erhalten werde  aber der Keiler gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Die Teamsau wäre eine Alternative gewesen aber ich mag deftige und massive Rahmen wie die Wildsau DH oder Dropsau (ich muss da was kompensieren was an aderer stelle fehlt  ). Nein Spass bei Seite, ich kann diesen Gewichtswahn im DH-sport nicht ertragen, ich fahre keine Rennen ich wiege selber 92Kg, Tendenz steigend (Krafttraining), da will ich was richtiges unter meinem "Popo" haben und keine Leichtbauschlampe.

Die Dropsau find ich in der Form etwas harmonischer/filigraner als die Wildsau DH und 216-240mm reichen allemal... Darum die Dropsau. Ich habe sie mit einigen Veränderungen bestellt so dass sie jetzt DH-orientierter ist. (Nebenbei es steht auch eine Wildsau DH bei mir im Keller, wird aber verkauft)

Ein weiteres Kriterium das zu Gunsten der Dropsau fiel, ich habe hier im Forum und auch sonst wo erst eine einzige gesehen (Seltenheitswert, sie gehört eigentlich unter Artenschutz gestellt) im gegensatz zur Wildsau DH die ja schon fast eine Tierplage ist. 

So, ich hoffe dass Dir meine sehr ausfühliche Erklärung alle Fragen beantwortet hat, sonst einfach nochmal nachfragen...


----------



## Marina (17. April 2007)

wo siehst du viele dh-sauen?


----------



## gabbacore (17. April 2007)

@ Marina: Ich meine das relativ zur Dropsau und ist ja nicht wirklich ernst gemeint mit der Tierplage, habe ja selber noch eine zuhause.


----------



## Marina (17. April 2007)

ich seh von denen nur sehr wenige, daher wunderts mich. Is ja aber stark ortsabhängig.


----------



## gabbacore (17. April 2007)

Marina es sollte nur ein blöder Spruch/ Wortspiel sein. Wenn Du hier im Forum Wildsau Dh suchst siehst Du ca 20-30 stk. aber von Bei Dropsau war bis jetzt nur ein einziges Foto zu finden das wirklich eine Dropsau abbildete. Und auch in anderen Bikeforen findest Du kein einziges Foto von einer aufgebauten Dropsau von der Wildsau DH aber jede Menge. So meinte ich das mit der Tierplage


----------



## SFR (17. April 2007)

neuste version meiner wildsau dh


----------



## Marina (17. April 2007)

ich mein das ja nich negativ, was ich dazu gesagt hab^^ aber ich seh so selten überhaupt alutechs, daher fänd ichs mal lustig n ganzes rudel zu sehn 
sehr schön SFR 
wenn meine laufräder jetz endlich ma fertig sin (lieferant is zu blöd die richtige nabe zu schicken...) mach ich ma wieder n bild, hab au no n neuen sattel  Lenker kommt wohl no demnächst.


----------



## SFR (17. April 2007)

@marina: ohja...meine naben brauchen auch ewig :-(

hope pro2 sind einfach zu sehr begehrt^^

ah und wir vom soulrider ev könnten ein sau-gruppen-bild machen  mitlerweile haben wir...öhm lass mich überlegen...3 keiler, 2 dhsau, 5 cheap trick, 1 hardride und 1 DDU.... ich hoffe ich hab kein schweinchen vergessen^^


----------



## Marina (17. April 2007)

und wiiiiiiiiiiiiiieso gibts davon noch kein bild???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFR (17. April 2007)

hmm, nie auf eine so grandiose idee gekommen ;-)

und nebenbei müsste man mal alle am gleichen ort zusammenhalten...


----------



## The Passenger (17. April 2007)

SFR schrieb:


> neuste version meiner wildsau dh




Sehr schön!


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. April 2007)

hier mal bild von den 2 TTaS-Säuen


----------



## Marina (24. April 2007)

macht mal richtig was her das pic


----------



## Marina (26. April 2007)

juhu endlich is mein Babe mit neuen Tretern ausgestattet^^
(Sattel und Lenker sind auch neu)


----------



## rsu (26. April 2007)

Schick, genau die richtige Portion Gold


----------



## Marina (26. April 2007)

und das tollste is: 
wir haben jetz ein wunderbares gewicht von 17,44kg


----------



## cbert80 (27. April 2007)




----------



## TheCoffinNail (27. April 2007)

@Marina: 
echt schön geworden (und das, obwohl ich kein gold-fan bin...!)! 
allerdings hat mir der erste babe-schriftzug irgendwie besser gefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## käps<-- (4. Mai 2007)

die sau nach der politur...


----------



## stephaneagle (6. Mai 2007)

Hier meine Sau:


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Mai 2007)

schick,  aber das trettlager ist verdamthoch


----------



## stephaneagle (6. Mai 2007)

Danke danke.. Probier grad ein bisschen mit der Dämpferpostion rum..gefällt mir so gut vom Ansprechverhalten..aber ist wirklich sehr hoch, da haste recht.


----------



## rsu (6. Mai 2007)

Sonst setz doch Deine Wippe in das obere Loch wenns die Reifenfreiheit zulässt, dann kommts auch wieder runter... Der Lenkwinkel ist sonst doch auch (sau)steil  Sonst schönes Rad!

Das Sofa kommt mir bekannt vor, aber meine Sau darf da ned dran


----------



## stephaneagle (7. Mai 2007)

Ich werds mal testen, danke für den Tipp!

Ach und..für meine Sau nur das beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabbacore (8. Mai 2007)

Die Gabel gefällt mir nicht so, ich bin da sehr MZ orientiert... Aber sost sehr geiles Bike!!!


----------



## SFR (10. Mai 2007)

so frisch geputzt und ready to race ;-)

hat bis jetzt alles diese saison super mitgemacht...ein traum ;-)


----------



## Marina (10. Mai 2007)

sehr schön 
am sonntag mach ich mal n paar bilder vom babe in action, mal schaun ob was brauchbares bei raus kommt.


----------



## woodstock (11. Mai 2007)

222er oder 240er dämpfer in der wildsau dh?


----------



## SFR (11. Mai 2007)

240er 

ah und nebenbei 19,62kg gewicht  mit neuen laufrädern: ca. 18,9 -19,0


----------



## BommelMaster (12. Mai 2007)

@ marina, tolles alutech sieht mal echt geil aus.


----------



## Marina (12. Mai 2007)

das wollt ich hörn


----------



## BommelMaster (12. Mai 2007)

haut die wippe da nicht fast gegen den sattel?

und lenkwinkel? passt der so flach?.

is halt geil weil alles schwarz ist, und in der ramengröße schaut sogar die sau gut aus


----------



## Marina (12. Mai 2007)

ne, passt genau. hat noch ca. nen halben cm platz wenns ganz eingefedert is.
lenkwinkel fährt sich meiner meinung nach gut.


----------



## JanikF. (14. Mai 2007)

einzelfoto kommt schnellstmöglich







und in action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Mai 2007)

das actionbild ist zu stark gesättigt, das ist zuviel des guten. aber geiler keiler janik!


----------



## Marina (14. Mai 2007)

ich komm immer wieder ins schwärmen wenn ichs seh 
aber stimmt, bissl weniger intensive farbe und das bild is perfekt


----------



## JanikF. (14. Mai 2007)

danke danke

aber keine Ahnung wie das geht  

das bild habe ich so bekommen


----------



## Marina (14. Mai 2007)

ah, btw du warst ja sonntag in wildbad, gell? ich hab ein zwei videos von dir, wenn du sie haben möchtest  falls, ja schreibst mir ne email.
ach ja, wie versprochen: klein Babe beim spielen  http://www.sponsoree.com/~Marina/videos
wär über rückmeldung dankbar.
(jaaaa, ich weiß, bissl langsam, aber aller anfang is schwer^^*)
bilder müssten bald kommen.


----------



## JanikF. (15. Mai 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> ah, btw du warst ja sonntag in wildbad, gell? ich hab ein zwei videos von dir, wenn du sie haben möchtest  falls, ja schreibst mir ne email.
> ach ja, wie versprochen: klein Babe beim spielen  http://www.sponsoree.com/~Marina/videos
> wär über rückmeldung dankbar.
> (jaaaa, ich weiß, bissl langsam, aber aller anfang is schwer^^*)
> bilder müssten bald kommen.



nein ich war nicht in wildbad. war bestimmt nen Teamkollege. Leider komm ich aufgrund meiner Wohnlage eher selten zum trainern neben den Rennen...

sieht doch schon super aus auf dem babe 

greetz


----------



## Paulam Strand (15. Mai 2007)

Also ich find das Actionbild richtig geil.
Aber so unterschiedlich sind Meinungen.

Dann noch was zum Bike an sich...
Ich hab den Keiler-Rahmen eigentlich immer recht unschön gefunden.
Aber nach dem Bild muss ich doch gleich mal anfangen und für so einen Rahmen sparen  
Alutech macht einfach richtig tolle Bikes.  

Freu mich schon voll auf meinen Feuersalamander-Wildsau HFR-Rahmen 


@Marina

Top Video 
Und merk dir eines: Wer schnell fährt, hat nicht mehr Mut, sondern nur mehr Geld (für neues Material) ;-)
Ich wäre da jedenfalls auch nicht viel schneller beim ersten Mal runtergebügelt...


----------



## SFR (15. Mai 2007)

http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=69&Itemid=37

neuste SAUSTALLFOLGE auf Soulrider e.V.



PS: die rote sau ist meine ;-)


----------



## Maui (15. Mai 2007)

meinste den bagger


----------



## Marina (15. Mai 2007)

nette teile 
grün gelb is jetz nich ganz so meien kombi, aber hat irgendwie was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (15. Mai 2007)

trixa fährt jetzt trecker!


----------



## Philmn (18. Mai 2007)

so
Meins.
Schlechtes foto, kommt noch besser. schon länger im Einsatz aber erst jetzt (fast) vollständig aufgebaut, so wie ichs mir vorgestelt hab. Ne Rollercoaster Chainguide komt noch dran (wenn mir jemand sagen kann WIE?) und der Dämpfer wird auch bald ausgedient haben und nem Fox weichen müssen. Und wenn die Gabel weiter zicken macht kommt die auch wieder weg und ne 888 oder ne Boxxer WC kommt dran.. Weiß nich zufällig jemand wo man Dichtungsringe für Rock Shox Gabeln bekommt?

Grüße
Höning


----------



## gabbacore (19. Mai 2007)

Philmn schrieb:


> so
> Meins.
> ...Ne Rollercoaster Chainguide komt noch dran (wenn mir jemand sagen kann WIE?)...
> 
> ...


 

Schau Dir in meiner Galerie die graue Dropsau an... so wird die Rollercoaster richtig montiert. Hast Du die Kettenführung schon? Ich habe noch eine die ich nicht mehr brauche. Einfach ne Mail bei Interesse oder Fragen.

Gruss Gabba


----------



## Paulam Strand (19. Mai 2007)

Philmn schrieb:


> Und wenn die Gabel weiter zicken macht kommt die auch wieder weg und ne 888 oder ne Boxxer WC kommt dran...
> Grüße
> Höning




Hallo,
was hast du für Probleme mit deiner Gabel? Luftverlust und Absacken oder gibt's da noch andere.

Ich frage nur, weil ich mir auch eine Totem bestellt habe. Allerdings die Coil, da ich von Luftfedersystemen nichts halte.

(Musste mir leider eine Rock Shox holen, weil Marzocchi nicht in der Lage ist, eine Coil-Gabel mit 1.5 Schaft auf den Markt zu bringen. Und Manitou hat mickrige 32mm-Standrohre, was mir bei 180mm Federweg zu wenig erscheint. Da hat ja meine popelige GS-4 mehr, bei 1/3 weniger an Federweg   )

Würd mich über 'ne kurze Antwort auf meine Frage echt freuen.
Und falls jemand von euch 'nen Federgabeltipp hat, nur raus damit (muss 1.5 und 180mm FW haben und 20mm SA und bitte keine DB und keine USD).


----------



## Mavic (19. Mai 2007)

Paulam Strand schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was hast du für Probleme mit deiner Gabel? Luftverlust und Absacken oder gibt's da noch andere.
> 
> Ich frage nur, weil ich mir auch eine Totem bestellt habe. Allerdings die Coil, da ich von Luftfedersystemen nichts halte.
> ...



Da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen mit der Coil... fahre sie selber.
Die Coil hat eine sehr schönes Ansprechverhalten, von Luft Gabeln im FR/DH bereich finde ich nicht so doll.


----------



## Helfari (19. Mai 2007)

Paulam Strand schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was hast du für Probleme mit deiner Gabel? Luftverlust und Absacken oder gibt's da noch andere.
> 
> Ich frage nur, weil ich mir auch eine Totem bestellt habe. Allerdings die Coil, da ich von Luftfedersystemen nichts halte.
> ...


Such mal den Totem-Thread hier im Forum. Da war bei manchen glaub noch irgendwas mit der Krone.

Es gibt übrigens ne 66 RC2X onepointfive. Das is zwar vermutlich ne OEM Gabel, aber es scheint sie zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabbacore (19. Mai 2007)

Helfari schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens ne 66 RC2X onepointfive. Das is zwar vermutlich ne OEM Gabel, aber es scheint sie zu geben.


 

Nicht es scheint sie zu geben... Sondern es gibt sie wirklich!!! Marzocchi hat kapituliert und eingesehen, dass ihnen ein wesentlicher Marktanteil verloren geht wenn sie auch auf den onepointfive Zug aufspringen. Dieses Jahr gibt es die Gabel nur für Rahmenhersteller (OEM Versionen) um Komplettbikes aufzubauen, ab nächstes jahr soll es sie EVTL. für Privatkunden als Aftermarkt Version geben, ist aber noch nicht devinitiv entschieden.


----------



## Philmn (19. Mai 2007)

sorry muss das nochmal ansprechen. hat denn keiner nen Plan wo man dichtungsringe für rock shox herbekommt? AUSSER einschicken?


----------



## Paulam Strand (20. Mai 2007)

Mavic" data-source="post: 3712085"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Mavic schrieb:


> Da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen mit der Coil... fahre sie selber.
> Die Coil hat eine sehr schönes Ansprechverhalten, von Luft Gabeln im FR/DH bereich finde ich nicht so doll.



Hi. Danke für die Antwort. Genau das hat mir der Jürgen von Alutech gestern auch gesagt (bis auf die Sache, dass Luftpumpen im FR Bereich nichts zu suchen haben ;-) )




Helfari schrieb:


> Such mal den Totem-Thread hier im Forum. Da war bei manchen glaub noch irgendwas mit der Krone.
> 
> Es gibt übrigens ne 66 RC2X onepointfive. Das is zwar vermutlich ne OEM Gabel, aber es scheint sie zu geben.



Vom Knacken in der Krone habe ich auch schon gelesen, bin aber zum Schluss gekommen (meinte der Jürgen gestern auch), dass das Knacken wohl eher vom Steuersatz her kommt. Den Totem-Thread hab ich schon 100 mal gelesen, wollte aber mal von einem Coil-Fahrer hören, ob er zufrieden ist. ;-)

Danke, für den Tipp mit der MZ 66 RC2X 1.5!
Ich hatte bei Ebay schon eine 1.5 Gabel von MZ gefunden, aber da war die Totem schon bestellt.  

Ich werde die Totem Coil jedenfalls 'ne Weile fahren und wenn sie mir auf den Senkel geht, die Gabel von Marzocchi holen. 



gabbacore schrieb:


> Nicht es scheint sie zu geben... Sondern es gibt sie wirklich!!! Marzocchi hat kapituliert und eingesehen, dass ihnen ein wesentlicher Marktanteil verloren geht wenn sie auch auf den onepointfive Zug aufspringen. Dieses Jahr gibt es die Gabel nur für Rahmenhersteller (OEM Versionen) um Komplettbikes aufzubauen, ab nächstes jahr soll es sie EVTL. für Privatkunden als Aftermarkt Version geben, ist aber noch nicht devinitiv entschieden.



Wenn die Träumer von MZ das einen Monat früher gemacht hätten, hätte ich die Gabel an mein Bike gebaut. Echt zum heulen. 
Naja. die Totem, die ich gestern beim IXS-Cup zum ersten mal live gesehen habe, hat genau drei Versuche. Danach wird sie gegen die 66 RC2X getauscht.

Würde mich übrigens sehr freuen, wenn Marzocchi ihren Gabeln auch 40mm dicke Standrohre verpassen würde. Un dann noch in schwarz 

Ich danke jedenfalls allen, für die netten und hilfreichen Posts!!!


----------



## Paulam Strand (20. Mai 2007)

Hier mal ein Bild aus Winterberg, vom Keiler-Wildsau-Zwitter.

Ich sag euch nur eines: SCHWEINE-GEiL  

Aber seht selbst!


----------



## Helfari (20. Mai 2007)

Paulam Strand schrieb:


> Ich sag euch nur eines: SCHWEINE-GEiL


Allerdings.

Hoffentlich kostet der etwas weniger als der Keiler. Haste Bilder vom DH Pudel?


----------



## Split (20. Mai 2007)

@Marina kann es sein das du in Winterberg beim Rennen mit gefahren bist?
Denn ich  meine ich habe eine Schwarz Goldene Sau gesehen. Nur ich konnte nicht mehr so schnell hinterher gucken.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. Mai 2007)

hey paul, wenn du  mich gefragt hättest, hättest mal nen pudel mit solo air system fahren können 

bin mit der luftlösung übrigends sehr zufrieden. spricht nat. schlechter an als coil aber dafür wiegt sie n stück weniger


DH-Pudel
sieht so aus dass der dämpfer jetzt aufm unterohr sitzt mit ca 220mm? einbaulänge hat er um die 200mm fw


----------



## Moi (21. Mai 2007)

@split: ja, das war sie dann höchst wahrscheinlich, auf jeden Fall war sie da.


----------



## Shrell (21. Mai 2007)

what the hell is a wildsau?


----------



## Yossarian (21. Mai 2007)

its a Schwarzwild, a Wutz, a Keiler or a Bache, maybe a Frischling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (21. Mai 2007)

Ja bin mitgefahren  leider nur 7. Platz, aber fürs erste Rennen wars ok, denke ich. Kannte die Strecke nicht und dafür bin ich recht zufrieden. Mehr Training is angesagt


----------



## Paulam Strand (21. Mai 2007)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> hey paul, wenn du  mich gefragt hättest, hättest mal nen pudel mit solo air system fahren können
> 
> bin mit der luftlösung übrigends sehr zufrieden. spricht nat. schlechter an als coil aber dafür wiegt sie n stück weniger




Hallo Thomas,
also ehrlich gesagt hatte ich so etwas auch vor. Hab mir hier im Forum ein paar Bilder angeschaut und wollte dann eigentlich mit ein paar Leuten ins Gespräch kommen. Da ich aber zum ersten mal auf so einem Event war und vorher noch nie einen Alutech-Rahmen live und in Farbe erleben durfte, war ich schon vollkommen mit der Bestaunung der Rahmen am stand überfordert. 

Das Einzige, was ich fertiggebracht hab, war, kurz mit Jürgen zu reden (übrigens ein echt netter Kerl), mir ein T-Shirt zu kaufen und Armageddon (welch ein geiler Name für einen Hund) zu streicheln. 

Ich weiss gar nicht, ob du das warst, der da neben mir seinen Bremshebel gerichtet hat, bevor er zur Strecke fuhr...
Ich hatte echt keinen Plan mehr, wer wer ist, hab lieber den Mund gehalten und einfach nur gestaunt.

Beim nächsten Mal bring ich auf jeden Fall mein eigenes Schweinchen mit, dann klappt die Kommunikation auch besser. 

Trotzdem danke für's Angebot!


----------



## Paulam Strand (21. Mai 2007)

Helfari schrieb:


> Allerdings.
> 
> Hoffentlich kostet der etwas weniger als der Keiler. Haste Bilder vom DH Pudel?



Leider nicht. Ich hab nämlich davor gestanden und gerätselt, welcher nun der "richtige" Pudel ist. Dabei hab ich Depp vollkommen vergessen ein Bild zu machen.

Die sahen für mich beide gleich aus. Lediglich der Dämpfer wurde vom Oberrohr ans Unterrohr gesetzt. Also mehr Unterschied konnte ich als Laie nicht erkennen.

Kurz was zum WiKei (so nenn ich den Rahmen jetzt einfach). Also so, wie's für mich aussieht, müsste er schon billiger sein, da das Oberrohr nun aus einem Teil ist, so wie bei der Wildsau HFR. Und die ist ja auch ein wenig günstiger, als die Teamsau. Aber ich will dem Jürgen keine Preisvorschriften machen. Wenn der Rahmen so teuer ist, wie der Keiler, hat das bestimmt seine Gründe.
Ich hoffe ja, dass der Jürgen das Unterrohr noch ein gutes Stück dicker macht. Für die Optik. Dann wird das nämlich mein nächster Rahmen


----------



## Helfari (21. Mai 2007)

Paulam Strand schrieb:


> Dann wird das nämlich mein nächster Rahmen


Wird wohl auch mein nächster, jedenfalls wenn ich ihn mir irgendwann leisten kann 
Der Dämpfer am DH Pudel ist doch wohl hoffentlich länger? Sonst hat man wieder eine Übersetzung von ca. 1:3,5. An der Hardride mag das ja noch gehen, aber bei nem normalen Eingelenker?


----------



## Paulam Strand (22. Mai 2007)

@Helfari

Mit Wikei meinte ich den Rahmen, von dem ich ein Bild gepostet habe. Das wird mein nächster, falls Jürgen in den nächsten 5 Jahren keinen "besseren" Rahmen schöpft. ;-)
Weiss jetzt nicht, ob du den auch gemeint hast, weil du danach was vom DH-Pudel geschrieben hast.


----------



## Helfari (22. Mai 2007)

Paulam Strand schrieb:


> @Helfari
> 
> Mit Wikei meinte ich den Rahmen, von dem ich ein Bild gepostet habe. Das wird mein nächster, falls Jürgen in den nächsten 5 Jahren keinen "besseren" Rahmen schöpft. ;-)
> Weiss jetzt nicht, ob du den auch gemeint hast, weil du danach was vom DH-Pudel geschrieben hast.


Doch hab schon den gleichen gemeint. Der DH Pudel wäre nur eine Alternative, wenns Geld nicht reicht. Mein jetziger wird aber aber wohl noch ne Weile mitmachen müssen.


----------



## Split (22. Mai 2007)

Der DH-Pudel  ist für Dämpfer mit 222mm ausgelegt, mit einen anderen Schwinge und längeren Radstand soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Paulam Strand (22. Mai 2007)

@ Split

sieht verdammt gut aus, dein weißer Pudel!


----------



## Split (22. Mai 2007)

Recht vielen Dank, werde ich dem hund gleich mal ausrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User_gelöscht (23. Mai 2007)

is zwar keine wildsau....



is übrigens zu verkaufen


----------



## Cy-baer (23. Mai 2007)

Warum verkaufst du das gute Stück? Schämst du dich nicht die arme Sau einfach im Stich zu lassen


----------



## Maui (23. Mai 2007)

so eine Sau läßtman nicht alleine ;( die braucht pflege . Ausser den Maxxis aufkleber is sie doch zum knutschen


----------



## cbert80 (23. Mai 2007)

@marina
7ter Platz ist doch gut 
Es sah auf jeden Fall gut aus


----------



## Marina (23. Mai 2007)

Danke 
Also ich würd das Bike auch nich verkaufen, Säue sind sehr treue Tiere und ihre Seele zerbricht daran, wenn man sie verkauft  D)


----------



## Paulam Strand (23. Mai 2007)

User_gelöscht schrieb:


> is zwar keine wildsau....
> 
> 
> 
> is übrigens zu verkaufen



Wieso soll das keine Wildsau sein?  

Kann es sein, dass du das Bike vor Kurzem bei Ebay gekauft hast oder verkaufen wolltest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulam Strand (23. Mai 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Danke
> Also ich würd das Bike auch nich verkaufen, Säue sind sehr treue Tiere und ihre Seele zerbricht daran, wenn man sie verkauft  D)



Na hoffentlich hat der Jürgen genau das gelesen, bekommt Mitleid mit den treuen Tierchen und verschenkt sie absofort.


----------



## Marina (23. Mai 2007)

au ja, ich nehme notleidende Frischlinge gerne bei mir auf


----------



## Split (23. Mai 2007)

Ich hab ein großen Garten wo ich gerne noch ein oder zwei oder doch drei notleidende Wildsäue, Keiler oder Pudel aufnehmen würde .
Müssen sich halt nur mit meinem Liebling vertragen


----------



## Moi (24. Mai 2007)

so, hier wollte doch irgendjemand ein Bild haben, ist zwar nicht besonders doll, aber das in der Mitte dürfte er doch sein, oder?


----------



## User_gelöscht (24. Mai 2007)

ja hab sie schon ma bei ebay drin gehabt....
brauch kohle fürn mopped........

(is ne dropsau  )


----------



## rsu (24. Mai 2007)

User_gelöscht schrieb:


> brauch kohle fürn mopped........



Das ist bitte nicht Dein Ernst... Geh lieber weiter DHillen und bleib länger am Leben 

Naja, jeder wie er mag...


----------



## JanikF. (24. Mai 2007)

genau motorrad fahren ist eh was für anfänger


----------



## Marina (24. Mai 2007)

Moped? Ja Hilfe, da bist ja mitm DHler doppelt bis dreimal so schnell 
tus nicht, du wirst es bereuen aber wir haben dann wenigstens n reinen gewissen, dass wirs dir ja gesagt haben


----------



## Paulam Strand (25. Mai 2007)

User_gelöscht schrieb:


> is ne dropsau



Irgendwie kann ich seit der "Messe" in WiBe die Tierchen nicht mehr auseinander halten...  So eine Sauerei...


----------



## mac_geifer (25. Mai 2007)

Hi, hab seit kurzem auch einen Frischling bei mir im Garten ) - Könnte fast ein Zwillingsbruder von Deiner Sau sein, hehehe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User_gelöscht (25. Mai 2007)

ihr könnt doch bestimmt noch eins gebrauchen... mach auch nen guten preis


----------



## TheTomminator (27. Mai 2007)

Also ich bin ja schon schwer am überlegen, deine Dropsau zu adoptieren. Is ja eigentlich ein nettes Tierchen. Weis nur nicht, ob sie mir nicht zu klein ist, in s, bei meinen 183cm und 92kg ohne alles...meint ihr das passt? 530er Oberrohr ist doch reeecht kurz, wie ich finde...
Ich glaub ich schlaf nochmal ne Nacht drüber und lass nochmal von mir höhren...


----------



## Split (28. Mai 2007)

@the tomminator
Die Sau is zu klein. 
Wenigstens Größe M müsste es sein


----------



## Marina (28. Mai 2007)

Da geb ich recht, ich fahr ne Hardride in S (die is gleichlang wie ne dropsau in S) und die is bei mir noch super wenig. Ich bin nur 1,66m also lass das besser und greif mindestens zu M


----------



## Paulam Strand (29. Mai 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja schon schwer am überlegen, deine Dropsau zu adoptieren. Is ja eigentlich ein nettes Tierchen. Weis nur nicht, ob sie mir nicht zu klein ist, in s, bei meinen 183cm und 92kg ohne alles...meint ihr das passt? 530er Oberrohr ist doch reeecht kurz, wie ich finde...
> Ich glaub ich schlaf nochmal ne Nacht drüber und lass nochmal von mir höhren...



Da seine Sau zu klein für dich ist, könnte DAS hier was für dich sein--->
http://cgi.ebay.de/Alutech-Wildsau-Team-HEX-07-inkl-HR-u-Parts-NEU-OVP_W0QQitemZ330126328981QQihZ014QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TheTomminator (29. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Info. Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass S zu klein sein würde.. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich so extreme Affenarme hab, mit denen ich mir ohne bücken den Schuh zubinden kann, beinahe zumindest...
Schade eigentlich. Ich hätte die Dropsau zu diesem Sauguten Preis echt gerne genommen. Die Teamsau gefällt mir zwar auch, aber die kostet dann schon als Rahmen mehr als dropsau fahrfertig. Das übersteigt dann doch mein Budget etwas. Wenn aber nochmal eine günstige Komplettsau zum Verkauf stehen sollte, Interesse wäre da, und mein Intense 6.6 ist sicher auch froh, wenn es nicht beim Freireiten abused wird...


----------



## Helfari (29. Mai 2007)

Das ist der neue Freerider.


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2007)

Ein Keiler Rahmen mit einer gewinkelten Schwinge, die den Anbau eines Umwerfers erlaubt. Sonst ist da kein Unterschied zum Standartkeiler oder? Ah, doch, die Schwingenaufnahme ist noch etwas filigraner ausgeführt.

Was für eine Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße ist das denn?

MfG Björn


----------



## Helfari (29. Mai 2007)

Das Oberrohr is das vom Pudel, außerdem hat er wohl "nur" knapp 200mm Federweg. Mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen, is nicht meiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob-j (29. Mai 2007)

sehr geiles moped.....°willhaben°


----------



## Moi (29. Mai 2007)

dito


----------



## Paulam Strand (30. Mai 2007)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ein Keiler Rahmen mit einer gewinkelten Schwinge, die den Anbau eines Umwerfers erlaubt. Sonst ist da kein Unterschied zum Standartkeiler oder? Ah, doch, die Schwingenaufnahme ist noch etwas filigraner ausgeführt.
> 
> Was für eine Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße ist das denn?
> 
> MfG Björn



Das Ding, in dem der Dämpfer sitzt wurde auch verändert. Sieht man aber erst beim 2. Hinsehen.
Die Platte, die auf dem Oberrohr sitzt (direkt am Steuerrohr) ist auch verlängert worden. Dafür ist die Schweißnaht zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr kürzer, als beim Keiler.


----------



## Paulam Strand (30. Mai 2007)

Bild vom normalen und vom Slope Pudel und danach vom DH Pudel.
(auch zu finden auf der Alutech HP)











Unterschiede (die ich so gesehen habe):
DH Pudel hat keine Verstärkung in der Nähe des Tretlagers und die, die am Unterrohr sitzt ist kleiner.
Dämpfer sitzt anders


----------



## Moi (30. Mai 2007)

du meinst der normale Pudle hat keine Verstärkung...


----------



## Split (30. Mai 2007)

Wo ist jetzt der genau Unterschied zwischen Slope und FR Pudel? Die Kettenstrebenlänge beim Slope ist jetzt genau so lang wie beim FR. Der Hauptrahmen sieht gleich, außer dass, das Sitzrohr 4cm kürzer ist als beim FR und die andere Schwinge, oder?

Was mir noch auffällt ist die Dämpferlänge. Also das der Pudel DH ein längern Dämpfer hat wusste ich schon, nur das der Slope auch einen längeren bekommt??? Oder ist das nur auf der Fotoaufnahme??? Den normaler Weise wäre da doch ein 200er Länge Verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helfari (30. Mai 2007)

Vergleich mal die Geometrie-Daten, das ist schon nen Unterschied. Die FR Version hat nen Lenkwinkel von 68° und nen Sitzwinkel von 70°, beim SlopePudel sinds 66°-65° LW und der Sitzwinkel sieht auch flacher aus. Damit hat der SlopePudel die selben Winkel, wie der DHPudel. Die FR Vesion dürfte damit einfach tourenkompatibler sein.


----------



## Split (30. Mai 2007)

Der Pudel FR hat einen Lenkwinkel von 66° laut Alutech Prospekt 2007.
Jetzt blick ich gar nicht mehr durch. Welcher Pudel wurde dann in der Freeride getestet?
Aussehen tut er wie der Slope Pudel in der Freeride mit der Schwinge???


----------



## nenom (30. Mai 2007)

Sind die "alten" Pudel jetzt alle fr Pudel?


----------



## Helfari (30. Mai 2007)

Split schrieb:


> Der Pudel FR hat einen Lenkwinkel von 66° laut Alutech Prospekt 2007.
> Jetzt blick ich gar nicht mehr durch. Welcher Pudel wurde dann in der Freeride getestet?
> Aussehen tut er wie der Slope Pudel in der Freeride mit der Schwinge???


Hm, laut HP sinds 68°. Bei 66° gäbe es ja wirklich kaum noch nen Unterschied zum SlopePudel. Leider gibts da auch nirgendwo Angaben, bei welcher Gabel-Einbaulänge das gemessen wurde. Warscheinlich haben die bei Alutech selbst schon den Überblick verloren


----------



## Elfriede (30. Mai 2007)

Nein, nein, nein! Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem Keilerchen. Jetzt kommt die Diabolus Garnitur ran und dann gibts mal wieder ein Bildchen.


----------



## Split (30. Mai 2007)

Also die "normalen Pudels" sind Freeride- bzw. leichte Downhillbikes.
Der Slope ist der fürs "Kunnstspringen".
Der DH ist rein für Downhill.

Also der Vielseitigste Rahmen ist dann wohl der normale Pudel


----------



## TinglTanglTom (30. Mai 2007)

nabend leute

also der slope pudel hat im gegenteil zum FR pudel eine versteifte dämpferaufnahme. wie auf dem bild unten zu sehen ist.
ferner ist der lenkwinkel steiler und der hinterbau kürzer. und das oberohr sitzt viel tiefer beim slope.
mir war der hinterbau beim proto nämlich zu lang...


----------



## Helfari (31. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht sollte mal jemand die ganzen Geometrie-Angaben auf der Alutech Seite korrigieren, die scheinen nämlich alle Murks zu sein.


----------



## Split (31. Mai 2007)

Welcher Pudel wurde dann im Magazin Freeride getestet? Der hatte nämlich die verstärkte schwinge.


----------



## Split (4. Juni 2007)

Alles blöd  , jetzt wo die Gabel so schön gelaufen ist, macht se auf einmal Schlapp. Armer Köter jetzt werden ihm die Vorderläufer Amputiert.
So schnell wird aus einem wilden Köter ein handzamer Krüppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2007)

Mein Keiler mit Diabolus.
Für größere Bilder guckt einfach in meine Gallerie...


----------



## BergabHeizer (18. Juni 2007)

so endlich fertig.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=384320&cat=500
kein plan warum er das hier net reinladen will...


----------



## ewoq (18. Juni 2007)




----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Juni 2007)

mein hobel ist endlich aus der reparatur zurück (neuer LRS hinten mit hope pro2, dämpfer repariert und diverse andere teile neu):





wird aber so in der form nicht mehr lange leben, werde wohl den LRS, gabel und andere Teile ans demo umbauen.


----------



## Split (19. Juni 2007)

@trick,
sorry das sieht nicht mehr schön aus! Das eine Bild, wo es frisch gewaschen war, da war es viel schöner.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle ändern:
Gleichfarbige Felgen Schwarz oder Rot je nachdem
Maxxis-Reifen tauschen gegen ein ohne roten Makierung
Und wenn du jetzt keine r oten Felgen mehr dran haben möchtest, dann tausch vielleicht noch die Decals vom Rahmen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Juni 2007)

die felgenkombi war erst ne notlösung, dann fand ich es lustig. aber du hast recht, der maxxisstreifen in orange nervt. aber das konnte ich nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Split (20. Juni 2007)

@ Trick
wie ich dich kenne wirst du wieder schönes machen aus der Sau.
Machst du dann aus der Sau einen reinen Freerider mit Sc und so?


----------



## Marina (22. Juni 2007)

zwar diesmal kein rad, aber auch zum thema 
hab meinen neu lackierten helm gleich mal mit decals ausgestattet:


----------



## Cy-baer (22. Juni 2007)

Was zahlt Alutech denn so dafür ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (22. Juni 2007)

sehr schön


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Juni 2007)

schön gemacht, aber dafür würde ich alutech zahlen lassen...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (22. Juni 2007)

schöner, helm
aber sag mal marina , biste jetzt nich auch im team ?

wenn wir schon bei goldenen helmen sind mit alutechverzierung mach ich doch gleich ma mit  !


----------



## Marina (22. Juni 2007)

Aber sicher teamkollege  den helm wollt ich au immer haben, aber mal abwarten, was bei den 2008er helmen so dabei is


----------



## gabbacore (22. Juni 2007)

@ ewoq: Wie ist die Supra D Felge?? Wie lange hast Du sie schon, taugt die was?

PS: Geiles Bike


----------



## ewoq (23. Juni 2007)

das rad gehört bergabheizer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabbacore (23. Juni 2007)

Ach so, ja jetzt hab ich's bemerkt  ... Also gleiche Frage an bergabheizer!

Wie ist die Supra D Felge?? Wie lange hast Du sie schon, taugt die was?

PS: Geiles Bike


----------



## BergabHeizer (23. Juni 2007)

danke erstmal  also die felge hab ich seit 5 jahren jaaa klingt krank und die hat bisher nur eine delle, is echt wahnsinn was das ding hält und nein ich beweg das teil nicht nur zur eisdiele  es wird auch im dh und so bewegt 
aber kann die felge echt nur empfehlen würds die in 24" geben dann würd ich mir die auch für hinten holen, ist extrem leicht und dennoch stabil.
gruß
bgh


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Juni 2007)

Split schrieb:


> @ Trick
> wie ich dich kenne wirst du wieder schönes machen aus der Sau.
> Machst du dann aus der Sau einen reinen Freerider mit Sc und so?


nee, ich denke ich werde die sau verkaufen, denn ich hab ja schon ein enduro. aber das habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt.


----------



## Split (23. Juni 2007)

Welche Größe hat denn der Sau-Rahmen?


----------



## Marina (23. Juni 2007)

naja also ne vorderradfelge kaputt zu kriegen passiert au ned täglich...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Juni 2007)

Split schrieb:


> Welche Größe hat denn der Sau-Rahmen?


M


----------



## Split (25. Juni 2007)

schade, ein bissl klein für mich 
ich bräuchte mindestens L


----------



## mani.r (25. Juni 2007)

So, hier mal meine Sau 2007. Ich sag mal "aktueller Zwischenstand"!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juni 2007)

gefällt mir! rohloff 4ever! wirkt aber krass aufgebockt vorne - chopper-style!


----------



## hans_bert (28. Juni 2007)

Meine seile Gau!





und noch der Wachhund..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (28. Juni 2007)

beide goil!


----------



## mastercremaster (29. Juni 2007)

gleich 2 wilde tiere in der bude....welch dekadenz! aber geil, viel spaß!
nur wer jagt wen? der pudel den keiler oder doch umgekehrt?


----------



## rsu (29. Juni 2007)

Jo, schöner Fuhrpark


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Juni 2007)

ich mag ja den pudel rahmen mal überhaupt nicht. aber der keiler sit geil geworden. aber alle ham immer nur grün? passt bei dir auch gut, aber trotzdem...


----------



## hans_bert (29. Juni 2007)

Grün und blau ist halt Teamfarbe und da find ich es in grün besser!


----------



## Cy-baer (29. Juni 2007)

naja das liegt wohl eher am katalog foto - aber mir gefällts trotzdem


----------



## hans_bert (1. Juli 2007)

Kanst ja mal bei Jürgen auf der seite nachschauen (Galerie oder bei den News)
da gibt es infos zum Team


----------



## Fh4n (3. Juli 2007)

Hat jemand evtl. ein Foto vom Downhill Pudel als Komplettbike?


----------



## Cy-baer (3. Juli 2007)

@hans_bert 

ne ne, ich glaub dir das ja mit den Teamfarben, ich denke nur das durch das Katalogfoto viele beeinflußt wurden genau diese Farbe zu wählen, is ja auch klar irgendwie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (3. Juli 2007)

ist wie beim focus st in orange, sieht halt super aus so ne geile farbe

find das grün aber auch genial, so in etwa ist sogar meine küche 
hat eig. schonmal wer nen weißen keiler gesehn!?


----------



## Marina (3. Juli 2007)

grüne küche? wie geil.
bloß keine weißen keiler, bitte... weiß muss doch nich immer sein.
kann schön sein, sieht in den meisten fällen aber sehr... "unschön" aus.


----------



## JanikF. (3. Juli 2007)

meiner ist blau ^^ mir gefällts, jedem das seine...


----------



## Split (3. Juli 2007)

Naja weiß ist doch eine schöne farbe, also mein Pudel gefällt mir in der Farbe.
Aber ein Keiler in weiß wäre trotzdem komisch, weil ich so an das grün gewöhnt bin von den Bildern


----------



## hans_bert (4. Juli 2007)

Schaust du hier:




dürfte der erste DH-Pudel sein der augebaut ist!


----------



## gabbacore (4. Juli 2007)

Dürfte auch so ziemlich der erste Pudel sein der mir gefällt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (4. Juli 2007)

öi sach bloß der slope pudel gefällt dir nich !!

sieht schnittig aus die kiste
gute farbcombo, hehe


----------



## TheTomminator (5. Juli 2007)

Soeben hat es sich bestätigt. Nach dem plötzlichen Tod meines Bikes gibt in etwa vier Wochen Wildsaunachwuchs. Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt...Bilder folgen...


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein update meiner erleichterten Sau.
Bin jetzt bei ca. 15kg, für ne Hardride nicht schlecht, oder ?


----------



## Marina (18. Juli 2007)

sieht gut aus


----------



## TheTomminator (18. Juli 2007)

Find ich auch, nur kommt mir die Sattelstütze so dünn vor. Isz die 30mm? Und sind das The Cleg Bremsen? Gibts die auch in blau oder hast du selber eloxiert? 
Ich muss schon sagen, konsequenter Leichtbau bis ins Detail. Da liebt wohl jemand seine Sau. Darf man fragen wieviel DU wiegst und was du mit der Sau so alles anstellst? Für mein Kampfgewicht hätte ich da an so mancher Stelle ein schlechtes Gefühl, z.b. bei den Reifen und der Sattelstütze...
aber trotzdem, seehr schönes Schweinchen. Ich hoffe meins kommt auch bald. Einen Namen hat es schon, green grunter


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Juli 2007)

boah SAUgeil!!! bitte mal ein grösseres und mehr bilder!


----------



## Cy-baer (18. Juli 2007)

Wie wäre es mal mit einer Teileliste ^^
Ist das ne Titanfeder? Wieviel Gewicht spart die ein?
Das meiste spart man an der Gabel ein denk ich mal, oder?


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (18. Juli 2007)

Teileliste, ich hoffe ich vergesse nichts, aber Ihr meldet Euch dann bestimmt !

Alutech Wildsau Hardride in Gr. M
Gabel: Fox 36 RC2
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 mit Titanfeder
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme 1.5/1 1/8 
LRS: Tune King Klausmann Steckachse mit Mavix EX823 UST und 
       Tune Kong Superscharf mit Mavic EX 823 UST, Schwalbe Noby Nic 2,4
Kurbel: Clavicula 3-fach mit Stronglight Kettenblätter
Pedale: Crank Brothers Mallet M
Kette: KMC SL9
Kasette: Kocmo Titan
Schaltung: Komplett Sram X0 außer Umwerfer, leider X-Gen
Schaltzüge: Nokon durchgehend
Bremsen: The Cleg 200/180mm komplett in blau
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 27,2mm
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon
Griffe: Syntace Srew On
Spacer: Syntace
Sattel: Selle Italia Yutaak ( im Moment )
Sattelkemme: Salsa mit Titanschraube
Schnellspanner hinten: Salsa mit Titanachse
Schrauben allgemein: alle Titan
Kettenstrebenschutz: Eigenkonstruktion Carbonlaminat ca. 2mm
Lampenhalter für Lupine: Eigenkonstruktion, CNC-gefräst

Die Gabel wurde zusammen mit dem Rahmen und noch einem anderen Vorderrad in dormantorange, leider nicht knallig genug, gepulvert.

So, ich denke das wars.
Ich bringe mit voller Montur und Rucksack ca. 0,1 t auf die Waage und habe keine Bedenken wegen der Festigkeit. Fahre dort wo ich hin will, egal was kommt, aber vermeide extreme Sprünge, bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste  

Ach ja, die Bremsen gibts nicht in blau, nur bei mir  
Hab auch noch eine in rot, siehe meine Galerie !


----------



## Schluckspecht (18. Juli 2007)

@ Schwarzfahrer:

Respekt. Absolut fieses Teil und eins der schönsten Räder, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Grübel, grübel, ob so was auch zu mir passt?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Juli 2007)

na da hat jürgen mal wieder was für sein hall of frame... wahnsinnig geil, aber das hab ich ja schon geschrieben.

was ich nicht verstehen kann ist - du verbaust nur die allerteuersten und leichtesten teile und dann steht da doch tatsächlich ein rotziger FSA orbit steuersatz in der liste. da könnte ich grad kichern. bitte bitte, sei so konsequent und steck da vernünftige deutsche wertarbeit rein. von reset racing gibt es den WAN.5 - bester 1.5" reduziersatz den man für geld kriegen kann. die machen dir den sicher auch aus titan (ich kenn ihn nur in alu). 

achja und der sattel ist hässlich! selle italia slr t1 stände dem rad gut.

gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (18. Juli 2007)

Hast du die Gabel bei der Alutechlackiererei lackieren lassen? Bin auch am überlegen ob ich das machen soll, erstmal jedoch nicht. Mit dem Steuersatz muss ich zustimmen. Den Reset WAN.5 hab ich mir für meine zukünftige Sau auch schon mal zur Seite gelegt, in einer Spezialausführung mit Abdeckkappe und zwei unteren Lagerschalen mit langer Einpresstiefe, eine gelasert, eine nicht. Wiegt 209g ohne Aheadkappe und macht einen sehr sehr guten Eindruck. 
Aber mal eine Frage die mich sehr interessiert, was für eine Feder ist das und was hat die für eine Härte? Ich wiege fahrfertig 105kg und da wär eine 750er bis 800er Feder angebracht bei 200mm Federweg. Eine solche Feder aus Titan hab ich aber noch nirgends gesehn.


----------



## Split (19. Juli 2007)

Das mit der Gabel kann man direkt bei Fox bestellen. Muss allen zu stimmen ein sehr sehr schönes Bike.  Hoffe es hat einen sichern Platz, denn das Bike liest sich von der Ausstattung her wie eine Geldanlage^^.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen !

Zuerst einmal Danke für die Blumen !

Zum Thema Steuersatz:

Bin zu der Zeit als ich auf der Suche war nicht auf den Reset gestoßen. Der FSA hatte die längste Einpresstiefe. Mir wäre ein Chris King am liebsten gewesen, aber den gibst ja in 1.5" nicht.
Ich weis nicht, ob ich das noch ändere, ich bin im Geiste schon an einem neuen Projekt, oder eher gesagt zwei. 

Zur Farbgebung:

Das hat Jürgen nach einer ausgiebigen Besprechung auf der Eurobike 2006 nach meinen Wünschen zusammen mit Toxoholics, die mussten ja die Gabel erst zerlegen und dann wieder zusammenbauen, realisiert, danke nochmal an Ihn. Ist nicht lackiert, sonder alles zusammen gepulvert.

Sattel:

Der ist sau bequem. Leider ist das orange nicht richtig passend zum Rest, kam leider auf den Produktfotos nicht richtig rüber. Vielleicht wechsle ich wieder zurück auf den Signo, der war auch gut und leichter  


Titanfeder:

Ich glaube das ist eine 800er oder sogar 850er, steht leider nichts drauf. Die kam von Toxoholics. Funktioniert bestens und hat keine Setzerscheinungen. Spart ca. 300-400gr. wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere.

Geplante Änderungen: leichtere UST Felgen und sobald sie fertig ist kommt die Diva dran, in Sonderfarbe versteht sich.

Für Verbesserungsvorschläge außer genannten bin ich immer offen.

Grüße an alle Schweinetreiber und Hundebesitzer


----------



## LangenfeldRider (19. Juli 2007)

jo hey, 

erstmal gratulation zu deiner kiste .. echt schick.
aber mal ne blöde frage was sind "Setzerscheinungen"  bei federn???

RIDE ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (19. Juli 2007)

Zu beginn der Federnproduktion aus Titan gab es Schwierigkeiten mit dem Material.
Nach einiger Fahrzeit, sprich vielen Aus- und Einfedervorgängen hat sich die Feder um einige mm gesetzt, d.h. sie ging nicht mehr in ihre ursprüngliche Ausgangslänge zurück sondern verkürzte sich da das Material nicht elastisch genug war. Ich hatte das Problem bei meiner ersten Sau. Dadurch musste die Feder immer mal wieder mit dem verstellbaren Federteller nachgespannt werden, was natürlich die Feder immer härter machte und somit der Komfort dahin war.
Heute scheinen die Hersteller das Problem im Griff zu haben, ich bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden.

Das Problem gibt es übrigens auch bei Stahlfern.
Man kann sogar bei Spezialfirmen seine Feder setzten lassen, um z.B. sein PKW tiefer legen zu lassen, wenn es keine Tieferlegungsfedern am Markt gibt, für ein sehr spezielles Fahrzeug.


----------



## TheTomminator (19. Juli 2007)

Wow, 850er Titanfeder, da ruf ich doch morgen mal bei Toxoholics an. Müsste dann eine RCS sein. 
Zum setzen:
Titanfedern sind viel schwieriger zu fertigen als man annehmen würde. Man muss da beim biegen ganz bestimmte Temperaturen einhalten und darf die auch nicht so einfach wickeln, damit nicht zu viele Eigenspannungen entstehen. Sonst kommt es nämlich dazu, dass sie weicher oder kürzer oder beides werden oder auch einfach nur brechen. Wie die Hersteller das genau machen bleibt im Detail wohl deren Geheimnis.
Die werden nach der Fertigung dann noch vorbelastet, damit sie dann ihre Endeigenschaften erhalten und diese dann für fast immer beibehalten. Das ich wohl sehr viel aufwändiger als bei einer Stahlfeder, die nur gewickelt und vieleicht noch gestaucht wird. Deshalb sind die Dinger auch so sackteuer.


----------



## Speedpower (20. Juli 2007)

Gerade fertig geworden....einfach genial 


Meine Wildsau Hardride....


----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. Juli 2007)

sieht cool aus, erinnert mich etwas an meine alte sau


----------



## gabbacore (20. Juli 2007)

@Speedpower: Echt geile Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (21. Juli 2007)

Sehr sehr schönes Bike, tauchen ja jetzt sehr schöne Bilder hier auf erst das Schwarzfahrer und dann das von Speedpower


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (21. Juli 2007)

Schönes Schweinchen.
Mit Farben spielen macht eben Spass !


----------



## Speedpower (21. Juli 2007)

Dankeschön...
Achso Gewicht ca 16,5-17Kg


----------



## mastercremaster (21. Juli 2007)

na toll, speedpower!
war wohl nen monat zu langsam, hatte genau dasselbe vorhaben im sinn....alutech logo und keilerkopf sind auch grün-schwarz, oder?
allerdings is noch ein anderes pornogrünes gimmick im plan und die subrosa sollen weiß werden....
trotzdem, kompliment; ein bisschen neid; und viel spaß mit der sau.
aber wehe es heißt später....nachgemacht!!!!!
schöne grüße hendrik


----------



## mastercremaster (21. Juli 2007)

ach ja und @ schwarzfahrer:
kein kommentar, aber unser supersta MARC METLOCK ( richtig geschrieben?) würde wohl sagen: ZUM ABSPRITZE GEIL.....


----------



## mastercremaster (22. Juli 2007)

hey speedpower! hey jens
dann können wir ja demnächst im deister zusammen die beiden kleinen (s!), weißen wildsauen moshen. hab gerade gesehn, dass du auch bei bc-north bist.
würd mich freuen, wenn wir demnächst mal zusammen fahren könnten!
greetz hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpower (22. Juli 2007)

Das wurd heute erledigt...erstmal schön durch den Deister geprügelt...  Macht SAUmäßig laune...

Ich werd mich in den nächsten Wochen wohl häufiger mal richtung Deister bewegen, lässt sich also bestimmt mal einrichten...


Jens


----------



## Diaz (24. Juli 2007)

@schwarzfahrer
für das geld hättest du dir auch ein leichtes bike bauen können....;-)
ich hät noch ne idee für deinen wahnsinn.
ersetz die normalen achsen der mallet m mit den titan von den eggbeatern plus feder.dürften so 50-100g ausmachen und würde schweinsgeil aussehen wo wir wieder beim thema wären.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (25. Juli 2007)

@Diaz

Wenn ich selber leicht wäre würde ich mir auch eines aufbauen, da ich aber auch hin und wieder einen Bikepark besuche, ists mir so lieber. Soll ja "leicht" und trotzdem stabil sein. Außerdem gefallen mir die Säue eben mit dem achteckigen Oberrohr.

Das mit den Titanachsen habe ich auch schon versucht, aber die passen für die Mallet nicht. Vielleicht drehe ich mir aber selber noch welche.
Es geht ja nicht unbedingt um den Leichtbau als solches, nur um den Spass was machbar ist und trotzdem hält.
Wahrscheinlich tausche ich die Felgen noch gegen die719er das spart nochmal ca. 400g. Für den Bikepark habe ich eh einen anderen LRS.
Immer her mit den Erleichterungsvorschlägen, aber nicht sagen: nimm doch einfach mal ab, das weiß ich ich schon


----------



## RECKLE$$ (28. Juli 2007)

So, hier mal zwischen durch wieder ne Wildsau. Was haltet Ihr davon? Würde mich mal interessieren...THX


----------



## TheTomminator (28. Juli 2007)

Ist das Ral 6002 Laubgrün? Hab mir ne Sau in einer solchen Farbe bestellt und bin sehr gespannt wie sie aussieht. Schönes Gerät.


----------



## TheTomminator (28. Juli 2007)

Ich finde die Felgen nicht so schön. Über den Sattel kann man sich streiten, geht für Kurzstrecken aber sicher. Ich würde allerdings die vordere Bremsleitung innen an der Gabel vorbeiführen.


----------



## RECKLE$$ (29. Juli 2007)

Ich hatte die Leitung der VR-Bremse erst innen nur schliff diese dann immer am Reifen. Ich hatte auch schon mal überlegt die Felgen zu wechseln, jedoch finde ich keinen passenden LRS. Weil hinten kann definitiv nur 24" verwendet werden(wurde bei Alutech so angepasst, auf Wunsch). Die Farbe ist Resedagrün. RAL-Ton weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr. Ach der Sattel passt eigentlich immer, soviel sitzen tue ich eh nicht...


----------



## TheTomminator (29. Juli 2007)

Resedagrün? Sicher? Dein grün sieht viel viel grüner aus. Resedagrün ist doch das Werkzeugmaschinengrün. Na dann bin ich ja mal ganz doll auf ein Laubgrün-Glitter gespannt...
Wusste gar nicht, dass es nur so wenige 24"Felgen gibt. Da bleibt ja fast nur SUN. Ich hätte schwören können dass ich mal eine Mavic EX729 in 24" gesehen hätte. Hab mich wohl getäuscht. Da hätte ich dann wohl auch deine Wähl getroffen, wenn auch nicht so getarnt 
Oder ich hatte eine THE Eliminator oder ne Mag 30 genommen. Is aber auch egal, hauptsache der Kram hält. Vieleicht bringt die Eurobike ja was neues am Felgenmarkt.


----------



## käps<-- (3. August 2007)

schön wenns so blitzt und glänzt...putzen kann sich doch lohnen!


----------



## Marina (3. August 2007)

sehr schön 
wie bist du mit der travis zufrieden und welche ist es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. August 2007)

son geiles bike hat echt ein besseres foto verdient.


----------



## Cy-baer (3. August 2007)

RECKLE$$ schrieb:


> So, hier mal zwischen durch wieder ne Wildsau. Was haltet Ihr davon? Würde mich mal interessieren...THX



Also ich find die Felgen klasse  Meine haben den Mega auch gut überstanden allerdings 26" 
By the way ich hab da nen Nürnberger getroffen der fuhr ne Droppsau gepart mit einer sauschweren Gabel (glaube Monster T) - 26 Kg - echt der Wahnsinn.

EDIT

Oh ich seh gerad du hast ja die dicken schlappen von sun ich hab nur die MTX


----------



## käps<-- (3. August 2007)

so jetzt ne andre ansicht. 
zur gabel: also die travis fährt sich einfach genial. ansprechverhalten is tip top! is übrigens die mit intrinsic dämpfung...
für schweinische actionbilder einfach mal unter www.trail-side.de.tl nach schaun!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. August 2007)

ja die travis wird bei mtbr auch schwer gelobt. allerdings nur für DH race, nicht zum freeriden / viel springen, dafür sei sie zu "plush". ich habs ja gern etwas straffer und bin mit der boxxer wc vom ansprechverhalten echt top zufrieden. hab aber immer auch mit der travis geliebäugelt. 

der trail-side link ist übrigens tot!

was hast du da für kurbeln am keiler?


----------



## käps<-- (3. August 2007)

also hab den link ausgebessert und jetzt funsts auch. bilder sin zwar net die besten aber es geht schon.
kurbeln hab ich die race face evolve drauf...
also für dh is die gabel guat...fahr ja mit der maschine net viel mehr 
p.s. is aber kein link zu meiner seite. hat irgendwer bei uns in der gegend gemacht.
könnt auch mal bei www.bike-unit.de vorbei schaun was da so geht...viel spaß


----------



## Delaheye (4. August 2007)

fabu78 schrieb:


> Und hier mal eins aus Thüringen!



Das mal ne Drecksau !!!!!!!


----------



## Delaheye (4. August 2007)

Cy-baer schrieb:


> Also ich find die Felgen klasse  Meine haben den Mega auch gut überstanden allerdings 26"
> By the way ich hab da nen Nürnberger getroffen der fuhr ne Droppsau gepart mit einer sauschweren Gabel (glaube Monster T) - 26 Kg - echt der Wahnsinn.
> 
> EDIT
> ...



Alle immer so sauber !!!


----------



## trainingssau86 (7. August 2007)

Wieso eigentlich?


----------



## Cy-baer (8. August 2007)

Wenn man es pflegt hat man länger was davon - so die Theorie 

Meins muss auch mal wieder unter die Dusche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (23. August 2007)

Endlich ist sie da, meine Sau.    











Es kommt noch ne Saint-Kurbel dran und ein kürzerer Hope Vorbau, 70/20°, zusammen mit einem Easton Havoc Lenker.


Aber vieleicht hätte ich sie doch ne Nummer kleiner nehmen sollen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. August 2007)

was isn das für ein weit runter gezogenens und kurviges gusset? ziemlich untypisch für alutech.


----------



## Heiko_München (23. August 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


>



....was für nen Pussybike!!!     

...


----------



## TheTomminator (23. August 2007)

Ey nennst du meinen Kater etwa Pussy??! 

Das Gusset ist das neue 2008er...ich finds fätt.


----------



## Split (23. August 2007)

mach mal schönere bilder, bitte. Aber sieht so schon gut aus.


----------



## mr proper (24. August 2007)

Ick werde spätestens Sontag dafür sorgen das wir Tommy seine Sau ma anständig ablichten so geht das ja ma garnich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (24. August 2007)

Es sind nich die Bilder die schlecht sind, es ist das Kompressionsprogramm 
Ich kümmer mich mal drum.
Das Pornoglittergrün kommt aber nur in Natura richtig gut rüber


----------



## rsu (24. August 2007)

@TheTomminator: Gratuliere zu Deiner Sau, jetzt kannst ja mal im Süden vorbeischaun  Das Gusset beim Steuerrohr ist inzw geschlossen oder sind es nur 2 seitliche Bleche? Verwende doch "ImageResizer". Findest überall zum download und bringt sehr gute Qualität bei geringer Dateigröße.


----------



## TheTomminator (24. August 2007)

@RSU:
Mit dem Süden, das muss ich mal sehen. Hab hier im Moment noch ne ganze Menge zu tun in den nächsten Monaten. Vieleicht finde ich ja ein paar Leute für ein verlängertes Wochenende und ich schau mit denen bei euch mal vorbei und begutachte die Trails. Alpen sind ja was feines. 

Zum Gusset:
es sind zwei seitlich angeschweißte Bleche. Diese Innenwölbung gibt es nicht mehr, ist jetzt alles flach. Ich finde das sehr gelungen und besser als geschlossen. Das würde nochmal mehr Material und Gewicht mit sich bringen und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das dann die Stabilität nochmals verbessern würde. Eher im Gegenteil. 
Schwer genug ist der Rahmen auf jeden fall. 5,2kg auf einer digitalen Soehnle-Personenwaage. Aber es soll ja auch was aushalten, ist ja schließlich kein Zierferkel 

Was mich beim Aufbau etwas aus der bahn geworfen hatte war das hintere Ausfallende. Die Rohloff mit Schraubachse bekommt man da weder mit Maulschlüssel noch mit einer Standardnuss festgezogen. Da musste ich mir erstmal eine extradünne 15er Nuss besorgen. Längere Muttern waren mir zu plöde.

Werd mich mal bei gelegenheit um bessere Bilder bemühen. Am Sonntag fahr ich mit dem Proper, der hat ja auch schon welche angedroht.


----------



## Kompostman (25. August 2007)

Schick mir mal die Bilder als Mail, dass kann sich ja niemand ansehen! Oder mach hinne Propper!


----------



## TheTomminator (25. August 2007)

So, dank Komposter gibts wie gewünscht meine Saubilder nochmal mit Qualität















Morgen gibts evtl noch mehr...


----------



## mr proper (26. August 2007)

Mann is die Sau heut geflogen. Bilder hat der Hobbes.
Porno Glitter Gün is schon was ähh.. ganz besonderes 
Auf jeden Fal besser als Schwarz


----------



## Marina (26. August 2007)

was höre ich da? spott gegenüber dieser wunderschönen farbe schwarz? 
Wenn jetz die Bilder noch scharz wären, dann wärs perfekt 
Bis auf den Vorbau und die unangenehm steile Neigung der Bremshebel nach unten gefällts mir aber sehr gut


----------



## TheTomminator (27. August 2007)

So, jetzedle, nochmal ein gescheites Bild von meinem Schweinchen





und noch eins 





Ein kurzer Vorbau ist auf dem weg und dringend nötig, wie man an der Kackstuhlhaltung eindeutig erkennt. 
Ich denke ein MRP Fusion Bash kommt auch noch dran. 2,5mm Alu als Bashguard sind doch etwas mager.
Ich bin jedenfalls von den Fahreigenschaften meiner Sau echt begeistert, das Ding fährt sich wie auf schienen und flext kein bisschen, eine Eigenschaft die ich bei bisher allen Bikes bemängeln musste.


----------



## Marina (28. August 2007)

Hah, Sauen sin halt toll 
Aber der Lack is ja mal meeeeeeeeeeeega porno 
Du hast mich jetz auf ne Idee gebracht  Eigentlich wollt ich ja meinen Rahmen wieder schwarz udn die Wippe gold lacken lassen, aber... jetz wird schwarzglitzernd mit goldenen partikeln und goldener wippe


----------



## mr proper (31. August 2007)

Ick binn sehr gespannt, auf jeden Fall sind die Glitter Farben generel einfach nur geil und einfach erfrischend
Bei Schwarzen Bikes kommen bei mir meist nur wenig Emotionen hoch aber dit is Ansichtssache allso druf geschissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans_bert (1. September 2007)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/140_4081.JPG


----------



## TheTomminator (1. September 2007)

Schönes Ding. Ich finde da passt mal alles. Vor allem der Oldscool Ford GT-Look ist mal echt kreativ und hat Style. Ich hoffe dass sich in der nächsten Zeit noch so einiges bei den Getriebebikes tut. Aber der G-Boxx Pudel ist schonmal nicht schlecht. 
Sollte auf der Eurobike nicht auch der Mischling präsentiert werden, in seiner endgültigen Fassung? 

Glitter rult übrigens völlig. Ich hoffe dass ich da jetzt keinen neuen Modetrend losgetreten habe. Am Dienstag gibts den ersten glittergrünen Nightride. Wenn ich an das gefunkel denke


----------



## mani.r (1. September 2007)

gabs doch letztes jahr schon auf der eurobike den getriebepudel. 
hab ihn mir heute auch angeschaut. sieht in echt noch viel besser aus aber an keiler kommt halt nix ran...


----------



## Marina (2. September 2007)

der mischling stand halt in raw da, so wie ihn der jü schon das ganze jahr gefahren hat.


----------



## TheTomminator (2. September 2007)

Sollte der Mischling nicht noch 300g abspecken? Naja, mir solls egal sein. Hätte nur gedacht dass da nochwas dran verändert wurde. Irgendwie gefällt mir die gute alte Hardride doch am besten. 
Gabs denn was neues von der Diva Brake?


----------



## Marina (3. September 2007)

Ne, gab nach wie vor noch keine, fand ich echt schade... naja, dann eben nächstes jahr 
den so lange schon angepriesenen ghost getriebe-dhler hab ich ja auch noch nich dort gesehen... vor 2 jahren angekündigt und immerno ned da -.-


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (4. September 2007)

Die " diva " lag in der Vitrine, aber erst am Donnerstag so gegen 15:00 Uhr, da kam sie nämlich frisch von der Fräse.
Vielleicht hat jemand Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Marina (4. September 2007)

nein -.- ich hab sie übersehen... aber was bringt mit ne bremse in der vitrine, die ich nicht testen kann, irgendwie doof


----------



## JanikF. (4. September 2007)

poste mal lieber einer nen foto vom neuen Dh rahmen, greetz Janik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpower (4. September 2007)

Täusch ich mich oder war die Diva schon in Steinach bem IXS Cup unterwegs? 

Jens


----------



## hans_bert (7. September 2007)

@Speedpower: 
da hast du dich getäuscht, die gibtes erst seit der eurobeike! Und da auch erst mal nur zum anschauen!"..aber bald.."


----------



## Marina (14. September 2007)

kennst doch den mischling^^ @janik
boah so in ca. 2 wochen kann ich eeeeeeendlich n bild von meinem neuen zweitliebling (dh-ht^^) und meinem upgedatetem babe posten, vooooorfreude^^


----------



## InSanE888 (14. September 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> kennst doch den mischling^^ @janik
> boah so in ca. 2 wochen kann ich eeeeeeendlich n bild von meinem neuen zweitliebling (dh-ht^^) und meinem upgedatetem babe posten, vooooorfreude^^



da bin isch aber ma gespannt


----------



## Marina (14. September 2007)

und dann wird in 2 klassen beim ixs-cup gestartet, das gibt ne gaudi^^


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (22. September 2007)

Hoi!
Sind ja schon sehr geile bikes vertreten!
Des is mei Sau!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (22. September 2007)

Hier seht ihr 2 Keiler und 1 DH Sau (pssst und en 222) am Seil  

Auf Weg zu den Whistler Mountains vor 2 Wochen 





Hier gibts noch ca 1000 weiter Sauphotos aus CAN und den berühmten Keiler Comic "Goats Gully"  
http://whistler.soulrider-ev.de/


----------



## Kompostman (22. September 2007)

Das untere Pic finde ich sehr geil! Coole Ex-Gletscher Location!


----------



## Marina (23. September 2007)

Übel geil


----------



## ewoq (23. September 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Übel geil



allerdings


----------



## Der Physiker (23. September 2007)

"Ich denke es ist so gut, wie man es gerade eben mal erwarten konnte. Was Grommit?"


----------



## Condor (23. September 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Wo ist denn das, aufn Bear Cub Connector?


----------



## Maui (23. September 2007)

ich glaub das war am "original Sin" sicher bin ich mir nit, bei all den strecken  

hier noch der famous Keiler Comic





**EinsMitDemKeiler.com**


----------



## Marina (24. September 2007)

"Ich will zurück zum Jü."


----------



## Cy-baer (25. September 2007)

Da sind ja nur Purzelbilder in dem Comic  nein nein echt coole Idee weiter so  freu mich schon auf die 2te Seite.


----------



## käps<-- (29. September 2007)

da is se wieder meine sau...juhuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (29. September 2007)

Rahmenfarbe find ich geil, bloß es harmoniert nich so ganz mit den deemax finde ich.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (1. Oktober 2007)

dann reihe ich mich jetzt auch mal in die reihe der alutech-fahrer ein...


----------



## Marina (2. Oktober 2007)

schön schön  mein neuer liebling steht schon auf meinem bett, will auch noch zusammengebaut werden bis sonntag  dann gibts bilder. auf meinen adapter für babes neue hauer muss ich ja noch warten -.-


----------



## hacke242 (2. Oktober 2007)

Guten Tag Gruppe.
Das wird mein neuer Aggressor. Der Eber RS. Ist noch ein Composing und wird gerade realisiert. Was meint die Gemeinde?


----------



## Maui (3. Oktober 2007)

was isn das, KeilergoesDHSau? von wem isn das composing, von dir oder Jü?

sieht auf jeden geil aus. bläck schwinge wär noch schöner find ich.


----------



## hacke242 (3. Oktober 2007)

Schön das es dir gefällt. Composing ist von mir, sowie das gesammte neue Alutech-Artwork. Schwinge wird auf jeden Fall Schwarz!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Oktober 2007)

komisch, ich dachte das neue alutech artwork stammt von rouven steinke.


----------



## hacke242 (3. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt, trickn0l0gy. Glaubst du ich heiße im Ernst "hacke242", ich würde meine Eltern verklagen.


----------



## Kompostman (3. Oktober 2007)

hacke242 schrieb:


> Guten Tag Gruppe.
> Das wird mein neuer Aggressor. Der Eber RS. Ist noch ein Composing und wird gerade realisiert. Was meint die Gemeinde?



Schöne SAU!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Oktober 2007)

hacke242 schrieb:


> Stimmt, trickn0l0gy. Glaubst du ich heiße im Ernst "hacke242", ich würde meine Eltern verklagen.


muahaha  rouven, dass man dich nochmal im ibc sieht... hattest du nicht mal einen anderen account? du wurdest in rittershausen schmerzlich vermisst.

PS max hier...


----------



## hacke242 (3. Oktober 2007)

Mensch max alte Haut. Rittershausen war ich kurz da, Strecke war bloß permanent verstopft. Dann habe mich für WB entschieden. Gehts gut?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Oktober 2007)

jau alles in butter hiä. erhole mich grad vom extremen ixs garmisch wochenende und geniesse die erinnerungen an eine geile wiesennacht danach in minga. jü lässt grüssen!


----------



## Wipp (3. Oktober 2007)

hi

meiner Sau gehts gut, sie hat mittlerweile Gesellschaft bekommen von diesem kleinen Spielzeug(dduct).

aus aktuellem Anlass(EberRS ) zeige ich euch auch mal mein vor 2 Wochen gebasteltes WildsauHTcomposing(untendduobenkeiler), das dann hoffentlich auch bald das ct(zu verkaufen..wie neu) ersetzt.

@rouven ....good work at all (front ... lässt grüssen)

cu

wipp


----------



## Wipp (3. Oktober 2007)

oooohhh

ich geh grad raus und denke was schimpft denn da so,..... die Sau will auch beachtet werden.

Hier also das WildsauUpdate






cu

wipp


----------



## Marina (7. Oktober 2007)

Ferkel, der Heckungefederte Nachwuchs ist noch im Aufbau, doch klein Babe hat jetzt endlich neue Zähnchen (Boxxer Team 2008) bekommen 
(ich weiß, schlechte bildquali, hatte keine cam zur hand. und den spacerturm bitte wegdenken, der muss noch weg  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (8. Oktober 2007)

der vorbau passt nicht so ganz zur filigranen gabel.
wie ist der lenkeinschlag mit der Boxxer?  hab sie mir auch schon überlegt zu holen...


----------



## Marina (8. Oktober 2007)

aber der vorbau muss einfach sein^^ wenn die spacer mal weg sind, steht er auch nichtmehr so über.
lenkeinschlag find ich ok, im vergleich zur 66 nicht unangenehm. weiter würde man eh nicht einlenken ohne umzufallen  hab die gummidämpfer auf die untere schweißnaht eingestellt, so war der lenkeinschlag am weitesten.


----------



## Cy-baer (8. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du dir den Gabelschaft kürzen lässt lass doch auch gleich noch den Schaltzug hinten etwas kürzen - die große Schlaufe wäre mir etwas zu heikel.

Hab mir gerade erstma ein neues Schaltauge beim Jürgen bestellt und am 2008 Shirt bin ich auch net vorbei gekommen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Oktober 2007)

also boxxer und wildsau --- bad idea. der lenkeinschlag fällt sehr gering aus. hab das bereits durchexerziert. die boxxer bau halt recht schmal. und mit dem 1.5" steuerrohr plus gussets ist die sau halt mal recht "dickköpfig"...


----------



## Marina (8. Oktober 2007)

ich lasse nicht kürzen, ich kürze selbst^^ achja der schaltzug... seh ich mri auch immerwieder an und vergess es dann wieder... bisher hats gehalten, aber hats recht, sollt ich mcih mal drum kümmern^^*
shirt? neue shirts... hmmm... gibt ja leider immernoch keine frauenshirts, das 2008er hab ich ja schon, aber des si imemrnoch so riesig in S


----------



## Frorider Ben (8. Oktober 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> aber der vorbau muss einfach sein^^ wenn die spacer mal weg sind, steht er auch nichtmehr so über.
> lenkeinschlag find ich ok, im vergleich zur 66 nicht unangenehm. weiter würde man eh nicht einlenken ohne umzufallen  hab die gummidämpfer auf die untere schweißnaht eingestellt, so war der lenkeinschlag am weitesten.



Der Vorbau sieht ganz geil aus, aber passt irgendwie nicht so richtig da hin, nen integrierter in schwarz würde besser passen, aber hast recht, er hat was!

nimm nen Sram Schaltwerk, dann haste keine Probleme mit zu langem zug am heck


----------



## Marina (8. Oktober 2007)

ich müsst ja nur die schutzhülle und den zug etwas kürzen. nix geht über shimano 105


----------



## mani.r (9. Oktober 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> also boxxer und wildsau --- bad idea. der lenkeinschlag fällt sehr gering aus. hab das bereits durchexerziert. die boxxer bau halt recht schmal. und mit dem 1.5" steuerrohr plus gussets ist die sau halt mal recht "dickköpfig"...



die boxxer hab ich mir auch überlegt/eingebildet nur konnte ich mich dunkel erinnern, daß boxxer, sau und lenkeinschlag schon mal ein thema hier waren. travis habe ich schon mal probiert - ist auch recht eng. wird wohl doch wieder auf ne 888 rauslaufen...


----------



## Cy-baer (9. Oktober 2007)

> nimm nen Sram Schaltwerk, dann haste keine Probleme mit zu langem zug am heck



so siehts aus


----------



## BergabHeizer (9. Oktober 2007)

in action musste die quali etwas runterschrauben, bessere quali im album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Oktober 2007)

möööööööööööööööööpse (fehlen)


----------



## Marina (9. Oktober 2007)

hab ja auch kein 1.5 steuerrohr


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Oktober 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> möööööööööööööööööpse (fehlen)



Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Bild zensur entfernen bitte


----------



## Marina (11. Oktober 2007)

sooo, schönes bild gemacht 




das kleine wird wohl bald aufgebaut


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (11. Oktober 2007)

Schick !


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (11. Oktober 2007)

Du bleibst Deinem Farbstil treu  

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Zeit in der Formel 1 mit den John Player Special Rennwagen, die sahen genauso aus.
War aber glaube ich bevor Du auf der Welt warst, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das war damals mein Lieblingsrennwagen !


----------



## Marina (11. Oktober 2007)

woah der is cool, den will ich haben


----------



## Elfriede (11. Oktober 2007)

Geil! Balken weg!


----------



## TheTomminator (11. Oktober 2007)

Sollte der nicht schwarz mit goldenem Glitter werden? 
Und ist das ne Sonderanfertigung vom cheap trick für längere Gabeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (11. Oktober 2007)

eigentlich schon, aber lackierung spar ich mir dieses jahr noch, muss meine ausgaben mal etwas runterschrauben^^*
nein, rahmen is bis 150mm zugelassen und ich travel die 66 ja noch von 170 auf 150mm.


----------



## Elfriede (11. Oktober 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> eigentlich schon, aber lackierung spar ich mir dieses jahr noch, muss meine ausgaben mal etwas runterschrauben^^*
> nein, rahmen is bis 150mm zugelassen und ich travel die 66 ja noch von 170 auf 150mm.



Ich travel die Gabel  
Versuchs mal mit Deutsch Marina. z.B. "Ich reduziere den Federweg der Gabel auf..."
Schaust wohl keine Nachrichten? Anglizismen sind out!


----------



## Kompostman (11. Oktober 2007)

Aber warum für "nur" 150mm eine Doppelbrücke?


----------



## rsu (11. Oktober 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Aber warum für "nur" 150mm eine Doppelbrücke?



Nochmal lesen Kompostman, dann kannst Du Deinen Beitrag löschen


----------



## Kompostman (12. Oktober 2007)

*lösch*


----------



## Marina (12. Oktober 2007)

Anglizismen ruuuuulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (12. Oktober 2007)

delete?


----------



## rouven (12. Oktober 2007)

Bild jetzt ohne Balken.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Oktober 2007)

witzbold.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (13. Oktober 2007)

Am Ende der vierten Saison habe ich meine Sau in Rente geschickt !
Mithilfe einiger günstiger Teile habe ich mir jetzt einen schönen FR-Tourer zusammengestellt.
In den vier Jahren hatte ich übrigens Null Probleme mit dem Rahmen. Ich musste kein einziges Lager tauschen und mein "Ersatzschaltauge" wartet auch noch auf seinen Einsatz.
Ein dickes Lob an Jürgen und seine Truppe !!


----------



## Kompostman (14. Oktober 2007)

Was könnt ihr denn für schaltbare Kettenführungen empfehlen?


----------



## Lörr (14. Oktober 2007)

ich glaub die Blackspire (NC17) Stinger is ganz gut, auch schön leicht, ich nutz jedenfalls bis jetzt die Shiftguide Team (hab noch keine ISCG aufname^^) hab aber vor mir für meine Sau entweder die Dewlie oder die Stinger zu kaufen.

MfG Lörr


----------



## Elfriede (14. Oktober 2007)

Die Führungen von NC-17 sind absolute Spitzenklasse!!!


----------



## Lörr (14. Oktober 2007)

Ne aber die von Blackspire^^(NC17 vertreibt die ja nur) 

tschuldigung aber heute muss, ich weiß auch nicht warum, bei mir alles perfekt sein^^


----------



## Kompostman (17. Oktober 2007)

So, bald wird eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben. Wird was feines geben.......KSE


----------



## TheTomminator (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich ahne großartiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (17. Oktober 2007)

ich hoffe mal nicht durch dorf, außer du fährst street... wenn du das nicht tust: geh lieber inn wald oder in nen bikepark^^


----------



## TheTomminator (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke mal das war literarisch gemeint. Obwohl, der längste Downhill in Berlin beispielsweise dürfte am Hauptbahnhof vom S-Bahn-Gleis zum ICE sein  wenn man Berlin nun als Dorf bezeichnet. Citydownhills werden ja immer populärer.
Aber keine Sorge, der kompostman wird seine Sau schon artgerecht halten, da bin ich mir sicher, sonst nehm ich sie in Pflege


----------



## rsu (17. Oktober 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Aber keine Sorge, der kompostman wird seine Sau schon artgerecht halten, da bin ich mir sicher, sonst nehm ich sie in Pflege



Mmh, ob ere sich nach seinem LV mit sooooooooooo viel SAG anfreunden kann?? Ok, ich halt schon meine Klappe


----------



## Kompostman (18. Oktober 2007)

Aber sicher kann ich das!!!!


----------



## Cy-baer (18. Oktober 2007)

@ X-Wejch-Fan
das Gelb gefällt mir richtig gut

@ TheTomminator
Stell mir das verdammt cool vor da einmal die Treppen runter zu knallen - aber da das Gebäude beim letzten kleinen Sturm ja fast zusammengefallen ist lassen wir das lieber


----------



## Kompostman (18. Oktober 2007)

Treppe runterknallen, so:
http://www.guzer.com/videos/bike_drop_subway.php ?


----------



## Cy-baer (18. Oktober 2007)

Na ja etwas heftig für meinen Geschmack - aber ich kenne auch so Verrückte hier in Berlin die am Potsdamer Platz hier runter sind. Um über die obere Hälfte der Treppe fliegen zu können mussten die einmal über die ganze Straße Anlauf nehmen bei ner Grünphase.


----------



## Kompostman (19. Oktober 2007)

Heute back ich, morgen brau ich und irgendwann nächste Woche...


----------



## Marina (19. Oktober 2007)

da muss ich doch glatt wieder an des bild von pinkbike denken, wo des schwein n sunday besteigt^^ kann des mal jemand photoshoppen und n keiler einfügen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (19. Oktober 2007)

Gib mal das Bild, dann gucken wir mal....


----------



## pfalz (20. Oktober 2007)

so, hier mal mein aktueller "Aufbauzustand" (bild is net so toll)...


----------



## Kompostman (20. Oktober 2007)

Bisschen wirre Kabelführung was? Aber mit so nem Hardtail könnte ich mich auch anfreunden.... Aber eins nach dem anderen. Montag schaue ich mal bei Jürgen vorbei.


----------



## checkb (20. Oktober 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Bisschen wirre Kabelführung was? Aber mit so nem Hardtail könnte ich mich auch anfreunden.... Aber eins nach dem anderen. Montag schaue ich mal bei Jürgen vorbei.



Bringst Du die Sau dann zum Nightride mit?  

checkb


----------



## Kompostman (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sie bis Montag fertig ist. Aber ich hoffe es! Und wenn, dann wird am Montag durchgeschraubt! 100%ig! Muss dann nur noch einen Kurbelsatz und ein Hinterrad organisieren. Aber das bekomme ich schon noch hin. Aber ich denke eher, dass ich mit dem LV am Start bin.


----------



## pfalz (21. Oktober 2007)

> Bisschen wirre Kabelführung was?


Die Bremsleitungen werde ich noch kürzen, und die Schaltzüge sind etwas störrisch, da muß ich mir noch was einfallen lassen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (21. Oktober 2007)

So bei mir kommt jetzt auch ne Hardride FR an den Start (zu Weihnachten hin).
Der Pudel kommt in gute Hände, also keine Angst.
Das Bike wird so als heavy-Tourer aufgebaut, spricht so um die 17Kg mit Marzocchi ATA 2 usw.
Rahmengröße wird wie beim Pudel-FR XL mit gekürztem Sitzrohr auf 48cm.
Farbe bin ich mir noch nicht sicher vielleicht wieder weiß mit schwarzer Wippe


----------



## SFR (21. Oktober 2007)

- DDU Cheap Trick
- PIKE 
- Shimano HONE
- e13 SRS
- Sram XO
- Louise FR
- Dura Ace
- Holzfeller
- Single Track
- Maxxis Bling Bling Dual
- Sella Italia SLR

gewicht: ca. 13,5 kg...vll auch etwas weniger


----------



## rsu (21. Oktober 2007)

@SFR: ist das die 2farbig schimmernde Pulverung in grün-braun? Hatte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt...


----------



## SFR (21. Oktober 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> @SFR: ist das die 2farbig schimmernde Pulverung in grün-braun? Hatte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt...




jap ist so flip flop lack...gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut, aber habe ich günstig bekommen. sobald die ersten großen macken drin sind, lasse ich es neu pulvern!


----------



## Kompostman (21. Oktober 2007)

Coole Farbe, wenn di jetzt noch so haltbar wie ein Eloxal wäre.


----------



## TheTomminator (22. Oktober 2007)

Also die Porno_Glitter-Lackierung ist sehr robust. Ich denke Eloxal bekommt genauso schnell Kratzer. Der Lackierer von Alutech versteht offensichtlich sein Handwerk. Ich hätte da keine Sorgen. Kannst dir ja noch was für dein vorerst nackiges Schweinchen überlegen, in felltechnischer Hinsicht...


----------



## Kompostman (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne das Eloxal halt nur vom LV und das ist schier unbesiegbar! Die Lackierungen die ich kenne sind alle schon was älter. Aber ist ja noch Zeit bis zum Frühjahr. Jetzt mache ich mich gleich auf den Weg nach Bistensee. Mal sehen wie es dem Schweinchen geht.


----------



## Marina (22. Oktober 2007)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1540529/


----------



## TheTomminator (22. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Kompostman (22. Oktober 2007)

Raw like Sushi:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (22. Oktober 2007)

Aber nich gleich mitnehmen, erst abkühlen und vor allem fertigschweißen lassen.  
Sieht ja fein aus, mit einigen Zusatzverstärkungen.
Bin ja mal gespannt wenn er fertig ist...


----------



## TheTomminator (22. Oktober 2007)

Hab meine Sau mal am Wochenende sulen lassen...
hier


----------



## Kompostman (22. Oktober 2007)

Schön eingesaut! Bei mir reicht es am Do noch für einen schnellen Ritt und dann muss ich ins Krankenhaus zum Schrauben entfernen. Hat also Zeit zum Abkühlen...


----------



## mr proper (22. Oktober 2007)

Pornoglitzer


----------



## Kompostman (25. Oktober 2007)

Die Sau ist da! Ich habe sie vorhin in Bistesee abgeholt und schraube gerade. Bilder gibt es heute Nacht, wenn ich mit dem Schweinchen zu Hause bin. ABer sieht jetzt schon geil aus....


----------



## TheTomminator (25. Oktober 2007)

So, hier mal meine Sau in der aktuellen Version.


----------



## Split (25. Oktober 2007)

Wie schwer ist das Bike in der Ausstattung?


----------



## TheTomminator (25. Oktober 2007)

Dürfte ziemlich genau 20,4kg wiegen mit 66 light ETA, Schwalbe AV13 Schläuchen mit 160ml Pannenmilch, Easton Havoc Lenker und den DMR V12 Magnesium-Pedalen.
Die Feder ist von Nuke Proof und wiegt 354g statt 600g mit der Fox Originalfeder. Den Rest der Ausstattung sieht man ja eigentlich. 
Der Rahmen ist in L.
Werde demnächst noch den Schwalbe Muddy Mary GG 2.5 faltbar aufziehnen und ich denke das spart nochmal etwa 300-400g.
Es ist nicht leicht, aber dafür völlig allroundtauglich. Mit der Rohloff kommt man Berge hoch und bergab braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen. Leichter bekommt man es ohne Funktions oder Stabilitätseinbußen nicht mehr. Titanpedalachsen bringen nochmal 100g und CX-Ray Speichen auch nochmal ein wenig. Dann ist aber auch Schluss. Oder hat noch we ne Idee wo man sparen kann?


----------



## mani.r (25. Oktober 2007)

würde mal genau 20 kg schätzen

uups da war de tomminator schneller.
Leichter wird schwierig. Hatte mit Rohloff mal sagenhafte 18,5 geschafft aber mit big bettys, luftdämpfer und totem air.
schwerer war aber haltbarer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (25. Oktober 2007)

Oh man, na da hab ich mir was aufgebrumt^^.
Ich holl ich mir zum Jahreswechsel ne Hardride FR in XL (mit 1,5 Steuerohr und Hex hinten).
Gabel weiß ich nocht nicht welche ob meine jetzige Marzocchi 66 ETA 07 oder doch was anderes.


----------



## TheTomminator (25. Oktober 2007)

Na ohne Rohloff wirds doch etwas leichter...
beim fahren finde ich das Gewicht aber relativ egal, mich störts nicht wirklich. Allerdings muss ich auch öfters mal tragen, da wirds dann schon unangenehm. Deswegen versuch auch auch zu sparen wo es geht.


----------



## Kompostman (25. Oktober 2007)

Mit der richtigen Tragetechnik wird das schon Tommy! Meine Sau ist jetzt fertig. Leider habe ich keine Cam zur Hand. Aber scheee is gworn!


----------



## checkb (25. Oktober 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Mit der richtigen Tragetechnik wird das schon Tommy! Meine Sau ist jetzt fertig. Leider habe ich keine Cam zur Hand. Aber scheee is gworn!



Wie Du hast keine Cam.  

checkb


----------



## Kompostman (26. Oktober 2007)

Heute keine bilder mehr. Gehe jetzt pennen...


----------



## TheTomminator (26. Oktober 2007)

komposter, wir warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (26. Oktober 2007)

@Komposter: warum eigentlich keinen "Frischling"?


----------



## TheTomminator (26. Oktober 2007)

Wat is denn nu der Frischling, meinst du vieleicht den Mischling? Oder gibt es da wieder was neues?


----------



## Kompostman (26. Oktober 2007)

Servus!

Einen Mischling hätte ich auch gerne gehabt, aber Jürgen hat bei der Umsetzung auf 26" noch etwas zu tun. Dafür werden noch andere Frästeile benötigt und die Kinematik muss noch auf 26" angepasst werden. Ich hätte auch einen in 24" genommen, aber das will er nicht machen.
Daher habe ich mich für einen etwas veränderten Keiler entschieden.
Sitz und Lenkwinkel sind etwas steiler, das Sitzrohr ist länger und ein etwas kürzerer Radstand. Ebenfalls wollte ich den Keiler mit Umwerfer fahren. Also ist es in etwa ein etwas schwer geratener Mischling. Das dicke Kind von Bistensee...

Gefahren bin ich die Kiste leider noch nicht wirklich und nach meiner OP am Montag wird das auch noch ein oder zwei Tage dauern.


----------



## rsu (26. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, ich meinte natürlich Mischling  Wie, will er nicht für 24" machen? Was anderes kommt mir nicht ins Haus  Egal, meine Wildsau leistet mir eh treue Dienste  Dann bin ich ja mal auf Deinen Aufbau gespannt...


----------



## Kompostman (26. Oktober 2007)

Also aktuell für 24" weil die Frästeile Einzelanfertigungen für den Prototypen sind.


----------



## hobbes58 (26. Oktober 2007)

Lieber Kompostmann,
*WIR WARTEN!*

Wenn Du keine Kamera hast, dann mal halt nen Bild!


----------



## Kompostman (26. Oktober 2007)

Hier die Ausstattung des Keilers und ein paar Bilder:

Rahmen: Alutech Keiler L
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco WC (Noch Fox Van)
Federgabel: Totem Coil
Sattelstütze: Thomson Masterpiece (Noch Alutech Typ II)
Sattelstützenklemme: Hope
Sattel: Selle Italia Yutaak
Steuersatz: Alutec Xlong
Vorbau: Synace VRO DH onepointfive mit Reduzierhülse
Lenker: Syntace Vector 680mm
Tretlager: Shimano Saint
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano Saint
Kettenblätter: Shimano Saint & NC-17 Rock Ring
Pedale: Crank Brothers 5050
Kassette: SRAM 
Kette: SRAM Hollow Pin
Schalthebel links: SRAM Trigger X.0
Schalthebel rechts: SRAM Trigger X.0
Umwerfer: Shimano XT Topswing
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
Bremsgriffe:Avid Code
Bremsleitungen: Avid Code 
Bremszange vorne: 200 Avid Code
Bremszange hinten: 180 Avid Code
Laufrad vorne
Felgen: Sun Double Track
Speichen: DT Comp Schwarz 32L
Naben: DT Swiss FR 440 32L
Laufrad hinten
Felgen: Sun Double Track 32L
Speichen: DT Comp Schwarz
Naben: Hope Pro II 150mm/ 12mm 32L
Felgenband: Schwalbe
Mantel vorne: Maxxis Highroller 2,7
Mantel hinten: Maxxis Highroller 2,5





















Wegen der genauen Geometrie Einstellungen muss ich jetzt mal sehen. Ich war eben eine kleine Runde ums Haus und die Tretlagerfreiheit ist im Moment schon beeindruckend!
Die Federung fühlt sich sehr plush an. Ich schätze das Gewicht mal auf so um 20kg.
Bei der Kettenführung musste ich etwas tricksen. Die schaltbare von 77 ist noch nicht fertig und die Shiftguide von Truvativ hatte ich nur als Innenlagermontage bekommen. Da das aber nicht passte, habe ich eine normale Boxguide für die ISCG Aufnahme genommen und den oberen Teil weggelassen. Passt soweit und scheint zu funktionieren.
Der Umwerfer sitzt sehr nah über dem unteren Schwingenlager, funzt aber. 

Jetzt bin ich erstmal heiß die Kiste zu fahren.


----------



## mani.r (26. Oktober 2007)

GOIL!
Sehr sehr schön.


----------



## rsu (26. Oktober 2007)

Der Lenkwinkel wird hoffentlich noch deutlich flacher wenn Du draufsitzt?? Was ist denn das Einsatzgebiet? Hohes Tretlager empfinde ich persönlich beim Trialen eher hinterlich, aber das mag Geschmackssache sein. 

Jedenfalls hat der Jürgen da mal sehr schöne Schweissnähte produziert


----------



## checkb (26. Oktober 2007)

Komposter, die Sau rockt. 

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (26. Oktober 2007)

sexy !


----------



## Piefke (26. Oktober 2007)

Bis auf die Gabel sehr schön. Ich finde die Totem optisch einfach nur zum :kotz:


----------



## hobbes58 (26. Oktober 2007)

Na das ist doch mal ne richtig fette Möhre! 
Und jetzt erzähl uns nochmal, dass Du auf ein 901 wartest.


----------



## Split (26. Oktober 2007)

1+ 10Points egal wie man es berwertet I love it , wenn ich reich würde ich mir auch ein basteln lassen von JÜ, aber egal meine hardride wird auch geil


----------



## TheTomminator (26. Oktober 2007)

Feiner Keiler.
Ich würd den Dämpfer noch eins tiefer Hängen, damit die Sau tieferliegt und dann noc den Spacer unter dem Vorbau wegnehmen, so hoch muss der Lenker dann auch nicht sein. Wirklich schönes Ding. Gratuliere. Vor allem die Detailänderungen gegenüber den älteren Keilern find ich gut. Verrippung zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr und Ober- und Sitzrohr. Fein. Würd mir auch gefallen.
Dann werd mal schnell wieder fit, damit wir da:






mal vorbeischauen können...


----------



## Kompostman (26. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Blumen!

Der Lenkwinkel wird auch noch flacher. Ich habe die Sau mal so montiert wie ich sie bekommen habe. Da ich ja gerne technisch fahre, bietet sich das eh an.  Ich habe noch einen 66er SL ATA bestellt, aber die hängt wie der Roco WC noch in irgendwelchen Containern zwischen Taiwan und Bistensee. Mal sehn welche Gabel besser ist. Bisher bin ich mit der Totem nämlich ganz zufrieden.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Split (26. Oktober 2007)

Kleine frage zu marzocchi, die 07er modelle sind das noch welche aus italy?


----------



## gabbacore (26. Oktober 2007)

@ Split: Ja die 07er ist die letzte Serie die in Italien gebaut wurde, die 08er werden !!!!LEIDER!!!! alle in Taiwan produziert.
(Dämpfer werden weiterhin in Italien gefertigt).
Ich hoffe dass Marzocchi die Gabelproduktion bald wieder nach Hause holt wie es Manitou auch gemacht hat.


----------



## Marina (27. Oktober 2007)

hab ichs jetz überlesen, oder hast du dein einsatzgebiet schon genanngt?
sieht so nach tourenfreerider aus bei der geo^^*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (27. Oktober 2007)

Jo, richtig! Deswegen auch ein schaltbare Kettenführung.


----------



## Marina (27. Oktober 2007)

und dafür nimmst du nen keiler????


----------



## Kompostman (27. Oktober 2007)

Ja! ist ja eher ein schwerer Mischling.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (27. Oktober 2007)

Schöner Keiler, Gratulation.

Wie Marina schon fragte, ist der Keiler wohl etwas zu schwer zum Touren.

Ich habe mir eine Hardride mit ca. 15kg zum "Touren" aufgebaut und zum Spass haben kommt jetzt über den Winter ein Keiler dazu, aber wirklich nur zum Bergabfahren  

Ich wünsche dir aber viel Spass mit dem Teil, ist wirklich sehr schick


----------



## Kompostman (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe ja noch mein Liteville 301. Das hatte ich vorher auch so um 17,8 kg. Da ich hinten aber auch etwas mehr Federweg wollte, habe ich mich für den Keiler entschieden. Der Rahmen ist ja auch nur etwas schwerer als der Mischling.
Was mich am Keiler aber ganz besonders reizt, ist der tiefe Schwerpunkt.

Das LV bringe ich wieder so auf 15 kg und dann habe ich zwei Bikes zur Auswahl. Je nach dem was ich mache. Und die Sau bekomme ich auch bergauf. Dauert eben nur etwas länger.


----------



## rsu (28. Oktober 2007)

Eben, alles eine Frage der Kondition/Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (28. Oktober 2007)

LOL, genau!
Den Dämpfer habe ich jetzt mal weiter unten eingehängt. Fährt sich schon angenehmer. Aber in finde ihn bisher gegen Ende etwas degressiv. Aber mal sehen. Das Schweinchen hat ja noch Schonzeit.

In wiefern verändert sich die Charakteristik wenn ich den Dämpfer weiter vorne oder weiter hinten einhänge?


----------



## rsu (28. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre gilt bei der Wildsau (Aufhängung am Unterrohr) je weiter hinten desto progressiver, je weiter vorne desto weniger progressiv. Beim Keiler gibts da aber doch gar keine Verstellmöglichkeit? 

Du hast einen DHX4.0 wenn ich es richtig gesehen hab?! Evtl mal mehr Druck in die Luftkammer des Ausgleichsbehälters für mehr Druckstufe (fahre da selber meist so 8-9bar, allerdings bei fast voller Progression). Degressiv sollte mich aber wundern? 

edit: shit, Du hast wohl eher nen DHX3.0.


----------



## Kompostman (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich meine, es ist ein Van. Ich habe den nur übergangsweise, weil mein Roco WC noch unterwegs ist. Daher hab ich einen alten Dämpfer vom Team. Sonst hätte ich es auch mal mit mehr Druck versucht.

Schau mal auf dem letzten Bild von meinem Keiler, da kannst du vier Bohrungen erkennen. Oder hier:





Oben, Unten, Rechts, Links. Sonst rufe ich Montag nochmal bei Alutech an.


----------



## TheTomminator (28. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du in das vordere der vier Löcher an der Wippe einhängst, dann hast du den minimalen Federweg mit maximaler Progression und maximaler härte. Je weiter hinten du einhängst desto weicher, degressiver und desto mehr Federweg hast du. Beim Roco kann man aber ohnehinn die Endprogression einstellen.

Bei meinem DHX 5.0 steht in der Anleitung ein Mindestdruck von 9,15 Bar...
bei meinem DHX Air waren es 7,5 bar. Kann das sein dass Fox da was geändert hat? Da du was von 8-9bar und hohem druck geschrieben hast?


----------



## Kompostman (28. Oktober 2007)

Es ist ein VAN R und da ist nix mit einstellen.


----------



## rsu (28. Oktober 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Bei meinem DHX 5.0 steht in der Anleitung ein Mindestdruck von 9,15 Bar...



Mindestdruck lt 05er Anleitung beträgt 5,2bar


----------



## san_andreas (29. Oktober 2007)

@Kompostman
Sehr schöne Sau ! Sauber aufgebaut, nur mit diesem Syntace-Dingsbums werde ich mich wohl nie anfreunden können. Ich kenne auch niemand, der das Ding öfter verstelt.


----------



## Kompostman (30. Oktober 2007)

In den Alpen und am Gardasee hab benutze ich es wirklich öfters. Unten runter - oben wieder hoch. Allerdings macht in Mittelgebirgen wenig Sinn. Da gebe ich dir recht. Aber wenn man erst mal einen 5mm griffbereit hat, dann nutzt man ihn auch öfter als wenn man erst im Rucksack kramen muss.


----------



## Kompostman (30. Oktober 2007)

In den Alpen und am Gardasee hab benutze ich es wirklich öfters. Unten runter - oben wieder hoch. Allerdings macht in Mittelgebirgen wenig Sinn. Da gebe ich dir recht. Aber wenn man erst mal einen 5mm griffbereit hat, dann nutzt man ihn auch öfter als wenn man erst im Rucksack kramen muss.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht findest Du ja noch Deine bevorzugte Vorbauposition und wechselst ihn gegen einen schöneren...Das is aber auch die einzige Kritik !
Oder verlagerst die Verstellung auf die Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (31. Oktober 2007)

hier mal noch n Bild von meinem Keiler. Lief diese Saison ohne Probleme, auch 2 Wochen Whistler haben ihm ausser ein paar Schrammen nix anhaben können *grunz*


----------



## Kompostman (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich mag den VRO. Optisch wie funktionell. Daher bleibt er 100%ig!

Wie schaut es denn bei den Doppelbrücken mit dem Lenkeinschlag aus? Wie viel Grad sind denn da noch möglich?


----------



## Lörr (31. Oktober 2007)

Also ich fahr auch mit ner Doppelbrückengabel und kann nur sagen: genug 


aber ich weiß ja nicht wie das mit nem keiler und ner 888 is^^


----------



## mani.r (31. Oktober 2007)

Mit der 888 hat man mehr als genug Lenkeinschlag.
Travis ist noch Ok aber nicht so besonders. 
Boxxer ist schon sehr grenzwertig zumindest bei einem 1.5 Steuerrohr.

Würde auch jederzeit den VRO bevorzugen wobei der Vorbau die Nation spaltet in "absolut geil" und "********"


----------



## Lörr (31. Oktober 2007)

hm.. ich fahr die boxxer mit nem 1.5 steuerrohr und das is auch wirklich genug finde ich^^


----------



## mani.r (31. Oktober 2007)

Bin etwas verwöhnt von der 888 deswegen war mir das mit der Boxxer zu wenig. Die Sau mit 1.5 und Gussets ist schon sehr Dickköpfig. Wollte zwecks Gewicht auch eine Boxxer haben aber nach dem Einbau hab ich sie gleich wieder raus.


----------



## san_andreas (31. Oktober 2007)

Hat jemand Erfahrung bezüglich 1.5 und FOX 40 ?


----------



## Kompostman (31. Oktober 2007)

@bikeburnz: Kannst du mit der 888 mal ein Photo von oben machen bei maximalem Einschlag? Das wäre sehr nett. Ach ja: HAst du ein 1.5 Steuerrohr?


----------



## Split (31. Oktober 2007)

Vom Bild her würde ich sagen hat Bikeburnz ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr.
Ach ja nice bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (31. Oktober 2007)

hi

also dann hab ich auch mal wieder was zu sagen,

@tomminator:  super glitter und definitiv ein supersauberer Aufbau

@kompost: ist doch fein was der jü da so alles für einen bastelt auf wunsch(dazu später mehr, ich hab da auch was neues, aber noch keine schönen fotos.)

@burnz: schöner keiler und von hier aus auch noch mal danke für einen wunderbar authentischen whistler blog. jetzt hat man endlich mal eine vorstellung wie das ist, das gelobte land  und ich bin gespannt auf das video, der trailer ist auf jeden fall schon mal sehr amtlich

hier mal ein aufbau den es so jetzt schon nicht mehr gibt, warum dazu später mehr, der rahmen war nur zum übergang und ist fast neu zu verkaufen mit steelsetundbb


----------



## freeriderbtal (1. November 2007)

hier ein bild einer wildsau 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## bikeburnz (2. November 2007)

ich hab n 1 1/8 Steuerrohr. Kann mich nit beschweren über den Einschlag. Ist einer Doppelbrückengabel entsprechend weit. Hab mom. leider keine Zeit für n Foto. evtl. die tage mal .


----------



## Kompostman (2. November 2007)

Thx, wäre cool! Muss ich mal bei Jürgen ausprobieren!


----------



## TheTomminator (2. November 2007)

@Freeriderbtal:

Schöne Sau, fettes Reifenprofil, die Krallen sich bestimmt richtig fest, Lenker wär mir aber zu schmal und die Gabel sieht so kurz aus. Aber der Sattel ist bestimmt seeeehr bequem. 
Wat wiegt die denn?

PS: coole Lackierung


----------



## freeriderbtal (2. November 2007)

finde ich auch, übers gewicht kann ich nix sagen, das ding geht so schwer auf die waage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (2. November 2007)

sooo, mein kleines ferkelchen is jetz erstmal aufgebaut, will aber noch goldene laufräder, vorbau wird noch gegen den anderen getauscht (mangels spavern erstmal der drauf), lenker komm weg und der schriftzug fehlt noch, dann bin ich erstmal zufrieden.
ne gabel fürn dh brauch ich noch, die werd ich mir übern winter zulegen, da ich die 66 leider nciht ohne spezialwerkzeug traveln kann


----------



## Kompostman (2. November 2007)

Ne Kette wäre auch noch gut oder?


----------



## Marina (2. November 2007)

ja, stimmt, die kommt auch noch^^*


----------



## crossie (2. November 2007)

mhh ich weiß nicht ob goldene laufräder nich too much wären...

ansonsten hübsches zweirad, und nen wunderbar gepfuschtes..äh... montiertes innenlager  

cheers
crossie


----------



## Marina (2. November 2007)

hey, jetz passts 
doch doch, goldene felgen sins chon nett, muss ja bissl im kontrast zum großen stehn, kann doch nich scho wieder goldene hopenaben kaufen^^*


----------



## crossie (2. November 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> hey, jetz passts
> ...kann doch nich scho wieder goldene hopenaben kaufen^^*



doch


----------



## mr proper (3. November 2007)

croissant schrieb:


> doch


----------



## Split (4. November 2007)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage, wenn ich mir die Hardride mit Hex bestelle, dann ist das doch 150x12mm oder ?


----------



## Wipp (5. November 2007)

Split schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage, wenn ich mir die Hardride mit Hex bestelle, dann ist das doch 150x12mm oder ?



moin

also ich habe ein Hex-Ausfallende in 135x12.
das gibts aber für alle Breiten in 135, 150 und 165

cu

Wipp

PS neues von meiner WildsauHT gibts heute Abend


----------



## Split (5. November 2007)

Ach so, ich dachte die gibts bei der Hardride nur in einer Größe, weil da nur in der Option Hex stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (6. November 2007)

So meine Sau ist bestellt.
Mit folgender Ausstattung:
Hardride FR, Größe L, Hex 150x12mm, ISCG Laschen, Onepoint5 Steuerrohr, gekürztes Sitzrohr auf 480mm, Farbe Eisengrau (Ral 7011).

Dazu noch die Marzocchi 55 ATA2 + Alutech X-Long Steuersatz 1.5 (mit Lagerkonen für 1 1/8).
Restliche Ausstattung schmiede ich im laufe der nächsten Monate zusammen im Kopf zusammen .


----------



## Kompostman (6. November 2007)

Wann sollst du sie bekommen?


----------



## Marina (6. November 2007)

du hast doch schon nen pudel?


----------



## Split (6. November 2007)

Pudel ist gegangen , hat einen neuen treuen Besitzer.
Der Rahmen wird denke ich mitte Dezember eintreffen oder so.
Meist dauert das ja so 5 Wochen.


----------



## Marina (6. November 2007)

wieso hast du ihn weggegeben? war die geo/das federverhalten doch nich so dein ding?


----------



## Split (6. November 2007)

Erstens war es ein bissl zu groß,zweitens war das Problem mit dem Wippen beim berghochfahren. Hatte zwar ein Dämpfer mit Antiwipp, aber beim dem Dämpfer musste ich voll aufdrehen damit ein bisschen ruhe hinten rein kommt, nur war halt dann das Ansprucksverhalten mieß.

Und da mir mein Händler ein gutes Angebot gemacht hatte für ne hardride und auch sofort einer den Pudel kaufen wollte...


----------



## Marina (6. November 2007)

haja de sis doch verständlich. allerdings wirst du auch eine hardride nich wippfrei kriegen. ich hatte da etwas probleme, als ich das propedal reingedreht hab, weils mir dann viel zu hart war, aber mit nem höheren eigengewicht is das vielleicht ganz ok.


----------



## Split (6. November 2007)

Und der wichtigste Grund war ich  diesen Rahmen.
Der Pudel war auch schön, aber die Hardride ist halt noch son ticken schöner und auch teuerer


----------



## pfalz (6. November 2007)

@split
Gabs nen besonderen Grund, warum Du die MZ 55 ATA2 gewählt hast? Weil, ich will im neuen Jahr ne Enduro-Sau aufbauen und schwanke noch zwischen eben selbiger und ner FOX TALAS 36..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (6. November 2007)

Man bekommt eine Wildsau schon relativ ruhig bergauf - DHX 5.0 und runder Tritt, dann wippt fast nix bei mir. Und wenn etwas wippt, dann hat es keine Antriebseinflüsse.
@split:Warum 1,5 wenn du ne 55 willst und warum keine 66?


----------



## Montrisha (7. November 2007)

Wollt grad sagen, die Sau wippt für den Federweg echt wenig, jedenfalls wenn sie wegen höherem Fahrergewicht eh schon hart abgestimmt sein muss ^^
Meine hat bei offenem Propedal auf 200mm jedenfalls deutlich weniger gewippt als das 80mm-Racefully von nem Kumpel. Aber der fährt halt auch wie ein Zweizylinder 

@michael: Glückwunsch zur Bestellung 

edit: toll wenn man nach dem Abschicken merkt dass die Freundin am Rechner war.....
Der Post war von Klappfallscheib(e)=Firefly. Mei ist das wieder kompliziert hier ^^


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2007)

So, ab (wahrscheinlich) Mai gehöre ich dann auch zu den Sautreibern. 
Mein Pudel mit G-Boxx 2 ist offiziell bestellt 

Hier meine vorläufige Teileliste.

Rahmen: Alutech G-Boxx 2 Pudel, Farbe Hauptrahmen: kryptonight grün oder kawasaki grün, Hinterbau: schwarz gepulvert ober ebenfalls grün
Gabel: FOX 40 RC 2, schwarz
Schaltung: Nicolai G-Boxx 2
Kurbel: G-Boxx-Kurbel
Laufräder: Mavic Deemax (hinten 150 x 12)
Reifen: Maxxis Minion und Highroller UST
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Flite oder SLR
Vorbau: RaceFace D2
Lenker: Easton Monkey EA 70
Griffe: ODI Ruffian MX
Pedale: NS Bikes Legbeater, schwarz (ich fahr keine anderen mehr)
Steuersatz: Chris King 1.5 (hoffentlich dann erhältlich)
Bremsen: Avid Code oder Hope Moto

Ich würde mich über Vorschläge zu Verbesserungen freuen.


----------



## Kompostman (7. November 2007)

Als Sattel kann ich dir noch den yutaak empfehlen und bei der Bremse würde ich die Code empfehlen. 10 von 10 Punkten!


----------



## TheTomminator (7. November 2007)

Die Griffe sind sehr hart und dünn. Ich hatte die mal kurz und war von denen sehr entsetzt. Nimm lieber die Rogue.
Kann man da denn offiziell die Deemax Laufräder hinten verwenden? In 150er breite? Beim Steuersatz kann ich dir zum Reset WAN.5 raten. Der ist top. Meiner Meinung nach besser als King, den ich nur in der 1 1/8" Version kenne. 

Dann erstmal Glückwunsch. Bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2007)

Laut Jürgen sind die Ausfallenden wählbar, zwischen 135er und 150er Achsmaß.
Also sollten die Deemax passen (muß sein, ich steh einfach auf die und habe damit bis jetzt in meiner Gewichtsklasse gute Erfahrungen gemacht).
Reset finde ich ne super Idee, obwohl ich bisher immer dem KING treu war.
Sorry, ich hatte die Rogue gemeint. Die Ruffian sind bei mir auch nach drei Fahrten wieder vom Bike geflogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (7. November 2007)

Wenn du mal was bei den Griffen probieren möchtest, dann guck dir mal die Syntace Super Moto an. Die haben eine sehr vernünftige Klemmung und guten Grip. Zudem kannst du sie mit einer Säge recht einfach kürzen und hast trotzdem die volle Klemmkraft.


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2007)

Habe mir glich mal den Reset WAN.5 angeguckt. Sehr schönes Teil ! Und baut schön flach ! Ich glaub' ich hab einen Steuersatz gefunden, danke.


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2007)

Momentan fahr ich auf dem SX die Ergon Enduro. Sind zwar ganz bequem, schauen aber irgendwie auch aus wie Biolatschen.


----------



## Kompostman (7. November 2007)

Da sind die Syntace eben eine gute Mischung. Und mit 20â¬ sind sie auch nicht zu teuer. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass sie relativ breit sind. Bei den Spank-Griffen hÃ¤nge ich immer mit dem Ã¤usseren Teil der Hand auf der Klemmung.


----------



## TheTomminator (7. November 2007)

Noch n Tip zum Reset:
auf Wunsch bekommt man den auch mit zwei langen Schalen, Zwecks Garantiebestimmungen usw.. Ich hab meinen mit einer gelaserten und einer ungelaserten Unterschale geordert. Kostet nicht mal Aufpreis. Bisher verrichtet der klaglos seinen Dienst. Man sollte nur die ganzen Konusklemmungen sorgfältig fetten vor dem Zusammenbau. Ich hatte einen Konus vergessen, das hat dann ein Knacken hervorgerufe. Seitdem ist er nun fast drei monate im harten Einsatz unter ungemütlichen Bedingungen. Kein Nachstellen, läuft sauber, keine Geräusche. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Auf die DeeMax Nabe kommen dann sozusagen Singlespeed Spacer oder wie darf an das verstehen?


----------



## Kompostman (7. November 2007)

Muss ja oder? Ich wollte den Getriebe Pudel das letzte mal bei Alutech Probe fahren, aber leider war keine Zeit dazu.
Ich bin auf dein Statement sehr gespannt!!! Musst du noch lange warten?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. November 2007)

tach zusammen.
 hat jemand kompl. bike bilder vom 
PUDEL DH ?
danke euch vorab...


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2007)

Tach Herr Khujand...
Klar muß man Singlespeed-Spacer fahren oder wie beim Messe-Pudel eine 135er Singlespeed-Nabe.
Deemax gibts halt nicht als Singlespeed !
Die G-Boxxen sind eh noch nicht geliefert und meine Kohle leider auch noch nicht...
Dauert leider noch bis Frühjahr !


----------



## Kompostman (7. November 2007)

Andere als das hier:





leider auch nicht.


----------



## Split (7. November 2007)

Warum die 55 ATA2? Weil sie am billigsten ist aus der 55 Reihe.
Das System ist nicht schlecht, wenn es mal berghoch soll.
Die Fox Talas wäre natürlich noch besser aber auch noch teuerer.
Warum keine 66? Tya zu teuer und zu schwer die 2008.
Vielleicht hole ich mir noch ne 66 ATA aus 2007.

Eigentlich wollte ich meine 66 ETA 07 behalten, aber naja...

@San Andreas,
Glückwunsch, und die Dee Max gibt es Orginal mit 150x12 Nabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (7. November 2007)

Split schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich meine 66 ETA 07 behalten, aber naja...



Mach das, passt hervorragend in die Wildsau!


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2007)

Morgen,
hier habe ich noch paar Bilder vom G-Boxx2 Pudel von der Messe (die freundlicherweise ein User gemacht hat, dessen Namen mir entfallen ist)


----------



## Lörr (8. November 2007)

ne 66 eta is erstens was edles und 2tens haste se schon daher: behalt se doch, haste mehr federweg und weniger kosten^^ allein wegen den kosten würde ich se behalten^^

MfG lörr


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2007)

Sorry, hier nochmal in groß:































Sattel, Vorbau, Lenkerenden etc. finde ich ziemlich unschön, aber viel Zeit zum Aufbauen war wohl nicht, weil die G-Boxx erst ganz kurz vor der messe geliefert wurde.
Auch auf das 24" Hinterrad werde ich verzichten.


----------



## mani.r (8. November 2007)

@ split
würde auch eher die 66 nehmen. ich glaube die 55 passt nicht so recht in ein hardride. soweit ich mitbekommen habe hast du L bestellt und bist auch nicht der kleinste. da wirst du vorne etwas tief sein da beim hardride das tretlager schon recht hoch und weiter vorne ist.


----------



## Split (8. November 2007)

Das naja bezog sich darauf das ich die Gabel verkauft habe(hab ja Komplettrad verkauft).
Bei Alutech gibt es in der Galerie eine hardride mit Lyrik (hat ja auch 160) und das sieht gar nicht so unübel aus.


----------



## Der Physiker (8. November 2007)

Wenn du die ganz oben meinst, ist meine. Fährt sich recht gut mit der Lyrik. Die hab ich jetzt drin bis die 66 kommt 

Michael


----------



## Split (8. November 2007)

ah interessant, baut ne lyrik hoch?


----------



## Der Physiker (8. November 2007)

Nein, baut eher niedrig für ne 160mm Forke. Wenn dus genauer wissen willst mess ich morgen mal nach (hab keine lust heute noch mal runter zu laufen)

M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (9. November 2007)

...lyrik 545mm (+/- 5mm)..meine u-turn hat eine einbauhöhe von 546mm..
gruss accu


----------



## Split (10. November 2007)

Die Einbauhöhe einer 55 mit 160mm Fw, beträgt nur 541mm.
Die Einbauhöhe einer neuen 66 mit 180Fw, beträgt 564mm
Meine alte 66 2007 hatte eine Einbauhöhe von 565mm.

Warum hab ich sie verkauft??
Schande über mein Haupt.


----------



## Kompostman (10. November 2007)

wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit Gabeln der 888 Serie? Ich weiß noch nicht welche, noch nicht genau welche, aber habt Ihr Tipps oder Erfahrungen? Was haltet Ihr von der WC?


----------



## TheTomminator (10. November 2007)

Bin zwar selber keine gefahren, aber habe von vielen gehört dass die 888 eine sehr gut und zuverlässig funktionierende Gabel ist. Mein Favorit wär die 2007er 888 RC2X VA. Bei der Worldcup finde ich das Preis7Leistungsverhältnis etwas verrutscht und mir gefallen die vernickelten Rohre nicht. Das Schöne bei der 888 und auch bei der 66 ist, dass man im Handumdrehen das Öl gegen neues getauscht hat und mit 5er Öl geht die richtig schmuuuf.
Aber sei gewarnt, die 2008er werden soweit ich weis in Taiwan gefertigt, was nichts schlechtes heißen muss. Auf dem Papier sehen die ja richtig gut aus. Da würde ich die RC3 wählen. Aber dann spielt man auch Versuchskaninchen.


----------



## mani.r (10. November 2007)

Hatte die 888 RC2X in 2006 und 2007 die 888RCV und nach meine Sturz mit kaputten Standrohren habe ich mir letzte Woche wieder eine 888RCV gekauft.

Bei der RC2X hatte ich Gleitbuchsen drinnen die nicht richtig entratet waren und danach tiefe Riefen im Standrohr. Wurde aber von Cosmic Sports innerhalb von einer Woche auf Garantie getauscht. Die Gabel war sonst top. Hab sie leider dann einem Kumpel verkauft da ich ne Totem haben wollte. Böser Fehler. Der fährt sie aber immer noch und nicht ganz ohne.

Die RCV ist auch genial für mich. Vor allem kann man an der nicht viel kaputt machen und kann sie super auf mein Gewicht anpassen. Ist auch die Billigste in der 888 Serie.

Die WC war mit das Geld nicht wert. Hab dieses Jahr die RCV bei einem Sturz kaputt gemacht. Wenn ich bedenke es wäre die WC gewesen. Aua Aua.

Ach ja, hier meine Sau. Bremsleitung hinten muss noch gekürzt werden und vorne ne längere rein.
Vorne habe ich nur Sinlgespeed da ich das Bike nur im Park nehme und hier auf der Hausrunde ab und zu. Zum Touren und Freeriden nehme ich das SX Trail. Ist dafür einfach besser geeignet.


----------



## Wipp (10. November 2007)

hi
hier endlich ein Bild von meinem Sonderbau zum Thema Hardtail mit jeder Menge Spassfaktor ....danke jü 

@split   ich fahre jetzt eine saison mit 66eta 2007 auf einer hardride in L und finde die beiden passen gut zueinander, in jeder Lebenslage





ps ich habe irgendwann einmal mein composing vorgestellt, dabei habe ich mich vertan, es ist eine kombi aus ddu und pudel und nicht keiler, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (11. November 2007)

mani.r schrieb:


> Foto


Komposter Federgabel kaufen aber sofort!!!! So hat ne Sau aus zu sehen,
Dieses Tourenradrumgekasper is doch eh für's Popöchen, ob Totem oder 888 die Möre geht eh nur noch schwer hoch, von da her, klotzen stat kleckern bitte, und die Sau endlich passend Kleiden
Wo wir gerade von klotzen reden die fetteste Gabel ever is ja wohl die 40, 888 Päh... Kinderkagge.
Tommy du Wurst für dich gild das gleiche.


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. November 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Bin zwar selber keine gefahren, aber habe von vielen gehört dass die 888 eine sehr gut und zuverlässig funktionierende Gabel ist. Mein Favorit wär die 2007er 888 RC2X VA. Bei der Worldcup finde ich das Preis7Leistungsverhältnis etwas verrutscht und mir gefallen die vernickelten Rohre nicht. Das Schöne bei der 888 und auch bei der 66 ist, dass man im Handumdrehen das Öl gegen neues getauscht hat und mit 5er Öl geht die richtig schmuuuf.
> Aber sei gewarnt, die 2008er werden soweit ich weis in Taiwan gefertigt, was nichts schlechtes heißen muss. Auf dem Papier sehen die ja richtig gut aus. Da würde ich die RC3 wählen. Aber dann spielt man auch Versuchskaninchen.



Um genauer zu sagen werden die neuen  MZ Gabeln bei SR Suntour hergestellt, da die Marzocchi aufgekauft haben sollen.
Guck dir doch mal die neuen SR Sountour Gabeln an was die für ne ähnlichkeit haben


----------



## TheTomminator (11. November 2007)

Proper, du sprichst von Dingen von denen du keene Ahnung hast. Die 40 ist ja ne schöne Gabel, aber ne 888 ist da schon robuster. Und die neuen haben 38mm Standrohre, das ist ja wohl fett genug. Wenigstens platzen bei den Zocchis nicht so viele Castings auf wie bei den 40gern.
Kauf dir doch selber ne 40 für dein liquid. Mir passt die 66 schon ganz gut.


----------



## Der Physiker (11. November 2007)

Die Sau ist fertig:



M


----------



## Piefke (11. November 2007)

Sehr schön


----------



## Der Physiker (11. November 2007)

Danke! Dachte ich mir fast, dass dir die Farbkombination gefällt 
M


----------



## Der Physiker (11. November 2007)

Nachschlag
die Teileliste:
        Rahmen:          Alutech Wildsau Hardride xl
Gabel:             Marzocchi 66  ata       
Steuersatz:      Alutech1.5       
Vorbau   :        Truvativ Holzfeller       
Lenker  :         Truvativ Holzfeller       
Griffe  :           titec       
Schalthebel:   Sram X.9       
Umwerfer:        Shimano XT       
Schaltwerk:      Sram X.9       
Bremse:         avid code       
Sattel:          selle italia slr       
Sattelstütze:    Nc17       
Sattelklemme:   Hope 
Kette:             Schimano HG 93       
Kettenführung:g-junkies Dreist       
Kassette:         Schimano XT       
Kurbel  :         Shimano XT        
Naben:            DT Hügi FR       
Speichen  :     DT 2-1.8-2       
Felgen:           Mavic 823 UST       
Reifen  :        Michelin Mountain x'trem       UST
Schaltzüge:    sisp41       
Schnellspanner:   Hope 
Pedale:             Shimano 574

Gesamtgewicht wie auf dem Bild 18,00kg
(Dürfen alle wissen )
M


----------



## KHUJAND (12. November 2007)

hab zwar "noch" keinen WILDSAU rahmen,- aber meinen freund im tiergehege besuche ich mit meinen kindern 1x die woche.
 am liebsten frisst er trocken-hundefutter...


----------



## KHUJAND (12. November 2007)

und 
schönen gruss an Jürgen    


Artur aus Oberhausen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. November 2007)

Der Physiker schrieb:


> Die Sau ist fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> M


also sattelstellung und reifen gehen mal gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Physiker (12. November 2007)

Sattelstellung bleibt! Wüsste auch nicht wieso die nicht geht. So komm ich auch lange und steile Anstiege hoch (schon getestet) und bergab sitze ich eh nicht.

Die Reifen fahren sich garnicht so schlecht (waren ein Test). Ich hatte am alten Bock erst Maxxis HighRoller( -> haben mir garnicht gefallen, da sie einen viel zu hohen Rollwiderstand haben) dann Bettys (die waren TOP). Letztere sind noch nicht in UST verfügbar. Drum hab ich die Michelin probiert. 

Ist eben ein Setup für einen Nichtständigdenliftbenutzersondernlieberselberhochtreter.

M


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. November 2007)

bei den reifen meinte ich eher die farbe. die performance kann ich bei denen nicht beurteilen, da ich selber noch nie michelin gefahren bin. 

ich kurbel selber auch viel hoch und finde die sattelstellung trotzdem noch merkwürdig, aber gut, jedem das seine.


----------



## Der Physiker (12. November 2007)

Hab mal gerade schnell den Reifen die Farbe geklaut. So lässt sich erahnen wie die Sau mit schwarzen Reifen aussieht. Gefällts dir so besser?
(Die nächsten Reifen werden wahrscheinlich schwarz, aber erst wenn die hier runtergeritten sind.)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. November 2007)

ja viel besser.


----------



## Der Physiker (12. November 2007)

Dann mal sehen wie sich die BB UST machen werden. Wenn die auf dem Markt sind werden die getestet. (Angeblich fahren sich Michelins eh recht schnell runter... mal sehen)


----------



## Kompostman (12. November 2007)

Ich find schwarz auch besser. Die roten Reifen sind dann zu viel an roten Akzenten.

Wären die leichten Muddy Mary nicht auch eine Überlegung wert? Oder ist UST ein "Muss" für dich?


----------



## Der Physiker (12. November 2007)

Muddy Marry ist auch eine Überlegung wert, zumal sie laut Schwalbe HP auch in UST erscheinen wird. Ja UST ist Pflicht. 
M


----------



## TheTomminator (12. November 2007)

Die Matschige Marie gibt es auch in UST, zumindest auf der Schwalbe HP. Auf die Faltbaren warte ich aber auch schon seit langem und einen konkreten Liefertermin gibt es da auch noch keinen. Ich finde die Muddy Mary passt super an die Sau. Ist ein geiler Reifen, ob schwer oder leicht. Die Big Betty hatte zumindest bei mir am Hinterrad ein schweres Leben. Denen ging immer die Luft aus. Vom Grip liegen da auch nochmal Welten zwischen, allerdings Rollen die MM echt mal gar nicht. Ist mir aber Wurst, fahr dann lieber bergab schneller und muss nicht mehr pumpen.


----------



## Der Physiker (12. November 2007)

Genau: Keine Lust zu pumpen. Deshalb fahre ich UST. Seit 1,5 Jahren kein Plattfuß mehr mit UST. Vorher hatte ich mindestens jede 2. Tour einen Platten.

Aber die Diskussion gehört wohl eher ins Tech Talk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. November 2007)

Habe letzte Woche wegen UST-Reifen von Schwalbe angefragt. Kommen frühestens im März. Den Schwalbes ist der Gummi ausgegangen.


----------



## Flow er (13. November 2007)

leider verkauft letzte woche -pfleg es bloß gut!!!


----------



## Lörr (13. November 2007)

schade dass es weg is... was gibts denn statt dem?


----------



## Flow er (13. November 2007)

Specialized Enduro pro.


----------



## Marina (14. November 2007)

grund?


----------



## cruelbikebench (16. November 2007)

Hier mal meine Wildsau. Die kleine ist jetzt 6 Monate alt.  






By cruelbikebench, shot with E3500 at 2007-11-16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Physiker (16. November 2007)

Hübsch. Die hab ich doch auch schon beim Jü auf der HP gesehen?
M


----------



## cruelbikebench (16. November 2007)

Eyyyyyyyy voll geil!!!

Davon wusste ich ja gar nichts....

Dann ist mein Schweinchen ja berühmt...   


Aber mittlerweile hab ich noch einiges geändert...
Fahrwerkseinstellung und halt die Bremse.
Vorher war 'ne Oro dran und nachdem die für untauglich befunden wurde, bremst mich jetzt eine Gustav 
M ;-)


Aber freut mich, dass das Bike einen Wiedererkennungswert hat.


----------



## Der Physiker (16. November 2007)

Das rote Kuhmuster hat auch nicht jeder . Gustl ist definitiv besser für die Sau. Was hast du am Fahrwerk geändert? Wie wirkt sichs aus? Ich frage, da ich bei meiner Sau grad am experimentieren bin.
M


----------



## cruelbikebench (16. November 2007)

Das Kuhmuster hat außer mir echt noch keiner.
Hab sowas jedenfalls noch nie gesehen. Ist übrigens 2-farbig gepulvert und genau nach meinen Vorgaben gemacht worden.
Der Pulverer, den der Jürgen an der Hand hat, ist echt gut!


Zum Fahrwerk...

Ausgeliefert wurde meine Sau wie folgt:
Schwinge:
hintere Löcher (vom Sattelrohr aus gesehen)

Wippe:
Mitte: (am Sattelrohr) obere Löcher
vorne: (am Dämpfer) untere Löcher

Unterrohr:
2. Loch (vom Sattelrohr aus gesehen)

Der Dämpfer selbst ist mit dem Piggyback nach hinten eingebaut gewesen.


So. Ich habe folgendes geändert, da ich eine agile Sau wollte.

Schwinge:
vordere Löcher (vom Sattelrohr aus gesehen)

Resultat: Bike ist wendiger, aber dafür hat die Big Betty auf jeder Seite nur noch 1mm Luft. Haste mal einen kleinen achter drin, fräst es Dir den Rahmen weg. Also wieder rückgängig gemacht.

Was ich dann noch so ausprobier habe, kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich rate Dir jedoch, nach jedem Einstellungswechsel die Feder auszubauen und das Bike voll einzufedern (sagt auch der Jürgen in seiner Anleitung). Ich hatte mal eine Einstellung, bei der das Hinterrad am Sattelrohr geschliffen hat, wenn das Bike voll durchgefedert ist.

Mittlerweile habe ich folgende Einstellung:

Schwinge:
hintere Löcher (vom Sattelrohr aus gesehen)

Wippe:
Mitte: (am Sattelrohr) *untere* Löcher
vorne: (am Dämpfer) untere Löcher

Unterrohr:
2. Loch (vom Sattelrohr aus gesehen)


Dadurch, dass das Hinterrad jetzt weiter Richtung Boden gewandert ist (wenn man das so sagen kann), habe ich auch einen kleineren Steuerrohrwinkel ---> Das Bike ist wendiger.
Dafür ist der Schwerpunkt hoch gewandert ---> Kurven gehen nicht mehr so schnell, aber noch schnell genug 

Kommt halt drauf an, auf was Du mehr wert legst... Je nach dem musst Du Dein Bike anders einstellen.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


Den Dämpfer würde ich immer so einbauen, dass die Seite, an der das Piggyback hängt, am Rahmen ist (und nicht an der Wippe). Das bringt meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil, das die ungefederte Masse kleiner ist (wenn auch nur ein klein wenig) und dass das piggyback nicht so durchgeschüttelt wird...

P.S. Tretlagerhöhe sind jetzt 420mm


----------



## Der Physiker (16. November 2007)

Das Kuh-Muster kommt gut. Hauptsache die Stiere auf der Alm lassen dich in Frieden.
Ja. Hat gut geholfen:
Spart mir erstmal den kurzen Radstand zu versuchen. Und hat mir gezeigt, dass meine Überlegungen, nach deinem Bericht, mit der Praxis übereinstimmen.
Das mit dem Piggiback nach unten werde ich mal versuchen, wobei das mit der ungefederten Masse bei mir sicher keine große Rolle spielt
M


----------



## Der Physiker (16. November 2007)

Ach ja: Hast du schon überlegt die Gabel auch mit Kuhflecken zu versehen?


----------



## MukkiMan (16. November 2007)

Ja dann will ich meine doch auch mal zum besten geben   und das noch in aktion !^^ 

Parts: Rahmen ist ja eigentlich klar^^ mit einem 2006er Roco RC
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 2006 RC2X
LRS: Ringle abbah mit sapim speichen auf single tracks und dadrüber Advantage
Bremsen: 2008er Avid Codes
Antrieb: Größtenteils XT bis auf die Kurbeln sind Hone

Ergebnis= ein super geiles spaß Gerät mit dem man auch mal gut nen großen Sprung mitnehmen kann aber auch super einen DH schroten kann ...

PS. glatte 18 kilo


----------



## cruelbikebench (16. November 2007)

Nicht, dass wir aneinander vorbei reden...

Piggyback so einbauen, wie auf meinem Bikebild zusehen ist.
Also Ventilkappe von dem Scheinerücken nach oben...

Und den dran, die Feder auszubauen und zu testen, ob's geht, nicht, dass Du Dir z.b mit der Ventilkappe vom Piggyback 'ne Delle in den Rahmen hämmerst, oder die Wippe mal an der Sattelklemme hängen bleibt...


----------



## MukkiMan (16. November 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## cruelbikebench (16. November 2007)

Der Physiker schrieb:


> Ach ja: Hast du schon überlegt die Gabel auch mit Kuhflecken zu versehen?



Nein, aus zwei Gründen.
Die Schrott-Gabel werde ich jetzt noch zweimal zu Brei fahren (weil sie einfach nicht hält [Standrohre lösen sich in der Krone usw...]) und mir dann eine Mz 66 holen (Tauchrohre werden dann schwarz gepulvert).

Und dann wäre es auch zu viel des guten bezüglich des Fleckenmusters.
Sieht man sich dran satt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Physiker (16. November 2007)

Nee, hab ich schon so verstanden. Das mit dem Feder ausbauen, ist klar. Bei jeder neuen Einstellung.


----------



## Der Physiker (16. November 2007)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


> Nein, aus zwei Gründen.
> Die Schrott-Gabel werde ich jetzt noch zweimal zu Brei fahren (weil sie einfach nicht hält [Standrohre lösen sich in der Krone usw...]) und mir dann eine Mz 66 holen (Tauchrohre werden dann schwarz gepulvert).
> 
> Und dann wäre es auch zu viel des guten bezüglich des Fleckenmusters.
> Sieht man sich dran satt...


Gute Wahl


----------



## cruelbikebench (16. November 2007)

Hätte ich mir schon gerne damals geholt, aber die 1.5er Version ist erst 2 Wochen nach Aufgabe meiner Bestellung beim Jürgen rausgekommen (aber halt dann auch nur als OEM).
Naja, wenn die Totem so schnell den Geist aufgibt, wie beim ersten mal, hab ich die Mz unterm Tannenbaum liegen


----------



## Der Physiker (16. November 2007)

@Mukki
Ein Flugschwein .
@Cruel wieso "NUR" OEM? Ich hab auch die 66ATA 1.5 . Aber konnte wegen Rüsselseuche noch nicht richtig Probereiten.


----------



## cruelbikebench (16. November 2007)

Na OEM gibts ja nur in Verbindung mit einem Rahmen.

Da der Jürgen die Totem bereits auf dem Schreibtisch liegen hatte und noch schnell am Vor-Vortag des Winterberg-IXS-Cups meinen Rahmen geschweisst hat und die Rechnung schon geschrieben war, konnte ich nicht mehr umdisponieren.
Wollte ich auch nicht, weil jeder gesagt hat, dass die Totem Coil eine "sehr gute und unkaputtbare Gabel" sei (nur das 2-Step-Problem war richtig bekannt). Aber der Stern am Freeridehimmel (Totem) ist wohl eher 'ne Sternschnuppe


----------



## Der Physiker (16. November 2007)

Tja! Leider. Wobei meine Lyrik (von der ja ähnliche Geschichten wie von der Totem zu hören sind) einwandfrei tut. (Ok bis auf knaxen in der Krone, was auf Garantie behoben wurde)


----------



## cruelbikebench (16. November 2007)

Der Physiker schrieb:


> Tja! Leider. Wobei meine Lyrik (von der ja ähnliche Geschichten wie von der Totem zu hören sind) einwandfrei tut. (Ok bis auf knaxen in der Krone, was auf Garantie behoben wurde)




Du noch was zum Dämpfer. Ich hab einen mit 57mm Hub drin --->200mm Federweg.


Noch was zur Totem: Wenn es nur die knackende Krone wäre, würde ich die Gabel ja noch ein paar mal Tauschen, aber leider ist dem nicht so. Ich schick Dir gleich mal 'ne PM dazu...
Rock Shox hat einfach nicht begriffen, dass sie ein paar von ihren Leuten nach Taiwan schicken müssen, damit die dann vor Ort Qualitätskontrollen durchführen. Die Gabel ist ja keine Fehlkonstruktion, sondern unterliegt einfach keiner ausreichenden Fertigungskontrolle.

So. Nun in diesem Thread genug zu den Gabeln von RS.


----------



## Der Physiker (16. November 2007)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


> Du noch was zum Dämpfer. Ich hab einen mit 57mm Hub drin --->200mm Federweg.


dito


> So. Nun in diesem Thread genug zu den Gabeln von RS.


word


----------



## Kompostman (16. November 2007)

Trotzdem noch was von mir: Also ich habe mit meiner Totem mal gar keine Probleme. Ich hab sie jetzt fast  den ganzen Sommer über drin gehabt. Eine Dichtung war mal kaputt am Abstreifring, aber das wars. Ich finde die Totem coil eine 1a Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (17. November 2007)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


> So. Ich habe folgendes geändert, da ich eine agile Sau wollte.
> 
> Schwinge:
> vordere Löcher (vom Sattelrohr aus gesehen)
> ...



Lösung: 24" HR
Resultat: sehr agile, wenige Sau


----------



## cruelbikebench (17. November 2007)

Leider hat man dann wiederum einen flacheren Steuerrohrwinkel.
Dann läuft das Bike zwar ruhiger, reagiert aber dafür "schlechter" auf Lenkbefehle.

Wie man's mach, man macht's verkehrt.

Ich hab mittlerweile mit dem oben genannten, ein gutes Setup gefunden, mit dem ich überall rumgurken kann, wo ich rumgurken will.

Das einzige, was jetzt noch fehlt ist ein Dämpfertuning von Motopitkan 



Noch kurz was zu Totem... sicherlich mag es Leute geben, bei denen die Gabel hält. Für die war dann die Totem die richtige Wahl.
Bei mir ist sie jetzt schon zum 2. mal defekt ---> schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Kompostman (17. November 2007)

Ja, klar bin ich einer der wenigen bei denen die Gabel ohne Probleme funktioniert. Aber das muss ja auch mal gesagt werden. 

Kann man denn einfach so auf ein 24" HR umrüsten?


----------



## cruelbikebench (17. November 2007)

Klar. Du brauchst nur eine andere Felge, kürzere Speichen, ein neues Felgenband, einen neuen Schlauch, einen neuen Mantel und das dazu benütigte Kleingeld.
In wie fern Du noch andere Kettenblätter oder ein anderes Ritzelpaket brauchst, hängt von Dir ab.


Wenn Du jetzt ein 24" HR zuhause rumstehen hast, welches mit der Achsengrösse des Rahmens übereinstimmt, reicht es, wenn Du Kasette und Bremsscheibe wechselst.


----------



## Kompostman (17. November 2007)

Das ich ein neues HR brauche, dass auch passt ist ja klar. Mit heiß waschen hab ich das 26" Ding nicht kleiner bekommen.......  

Ich meinte eher von Rahmen her. Gibt es sonst nicht spezielle Hinterbauten für 24" HR?


----------



## cruelbikebench (17. November 2007)

Achso....

Nee, eine andere Schwinge brauchst Du nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (17. November 2007)

@Kompostman: Kannst einfach ein 24" HR einbauen. Lediglich im langen Radstand ist je nach Reifen die Reifenfreiheit nicht mehr so üppig.

Also bei meiner Totem war nach ca 9Monaten so ziemlich alles kaputt  Kann ich nur von abraten, auch wenn alles kostenlos repariert wurde.


----------



## MukkiMan (18. November 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

Hier nochmal ein bild wo es nicht in aktion ist ^^


----------



## cruelbikebench (18. November 2007)

Schönes Teil...

Welches Baujahr ist das überhaupt?

Hast Du die Wippe selbst gefräst, oder kommt die nur auf dem Bild etwas anders rüber? Die läuft nach hinten so spitz zu... Darum frage ich.


----------



## Lörr (18. November 2007)

hübschhübsch... aber ich schätze, wenn das nicht standart sein sollte, hat er es bestimmt bei alutech so bauen lassen... oder nicht?


----------



## Alu-Maik (18. November 2007)

die neu Wippe gab es ab 2006, ist also ein älterer Rahmen.

Aber trozdem hübsch, paßt sogar noch ein 216 Dämpfer rein.


----------



## MukkiMan (18. November 2007)

ist ein 2005er model und die wippe ist normal kommt nur komisch rüber


----------



## Piefke (18. November 2007)

Und der Ausgleichsbehälter vom Dämpfer schlägt nicht gegen das Unterrohr?
Beim DHX 5.0 ist das so.


----------



## Split (19. November 2007)

@Mukki wo kommsten her? Herforder gibt es ja nicht überall


----------



## rob-j (19. November 2007)

er kommt aus bielefeld....so wie ich....


----------



## cruelbikebench (19. November 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> Und der Ausgleichsbehälter vom Dämpfer schlägt nicht gegen das Unterrohr?
> Beim DHX 5.0 ist das so.




Der Piggyback -soweit ich weiss- etwas kürzer, als der des DHX.
Und beim DHX haut ja auch nur die spitze Ventilkappe Dellen in den Rahmen. Ersetzt man die durch eine andere, hat man in vielen Fällen keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (19. November 2007)

ja ich komme aus Bielefeld, und ein der piggy bag kommt nicht gegens unterrohr


----------



## specnic (26. November 2007)

alutech ist ja ziemlich cool, aber ich finde das specialized demo 9 viel besser.


----------



## Lörr (26. November 2007)

naja weshalb? weils von ner amibonzenmarke gefertigt wird und ich bin ja wohl eindeutig für alutech, da das auch in deutschland gefertigt wird...außerdem mag ich die usa nich wirklich^^ und wenn da alle so viel ahnung haben wie die frau die auf dem eurobikevideo vorgestellt hat, was die so neues haben, dann ... achdu*******^^


----------



## Murx (26. November 2007)

specnic schrieb:


> alutech ist ja ziemlich cool, aber ich finde das specialized demo 9 viel besser.



Mag sein aber:
Grünes Waschpulver verbrennt bei 600°. !!


----------



## rsu (26. November 2007)

specnic schrieb:


> alutech ist ja ziemlich cool, aber ich finde das specialized demo 9 viel besser.



Muss ja ned jeder Alutech kaufen, wär ja langweilig. Viel Spaß mit dem Demo


----------



## Lörr (26. November 2007)

^^ der satz ergibt keinen sinn... ich kann auch nicht sagen dass Porsche nicht schlecht ist aber der Wiesman Apollo is besser  da fehlt das produkt, z.b. das Alutech hardride is ja ziemlich cool, aber ich finde specialized Demop 9 besser (schande über mich dass ich das sagte ), oder das alutech is ja ganz gut... blablabla^^ also: entweder marke mit produkt oder nur marke aber nicht einmal mit und einmal ohne produkt^^


----------



## cruelbikebench (26. November 2007)

specnic schrieb:


> alutech ist ja ziemlich cool, aber ich finde das specialized demo 9 viel besser.



Sag mal kannst Du überhaupt Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## Marina (26. November 2007)

meine neue signatur^^


----------



## Split (26. November 2007)

Specialshit fährt fast jeder. Ich bin lieber für Kleinschmieden aus Deutschland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (26. November 2007)

so denke ich auch


----------



## freeriderbtal (27. November 2007)

genau,stimme ebenfalls zu


----------



## TheTomminator (3. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal Wildsau Frieda mit ihrem neuen Freund dem Keiler...







und nochmal mit kalten Füßen...


----------



## Kompostman (3. Dezember 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit meiner Totem mal gar keine Probleme. Ich hab sie jetzt fast  den ganzen Sommer über drin gehabt. Eine Dichtung war mal kaputt am Abstreifring, aber das wars. Ich finde die Totem coil eine 1a Gabel.



Bullshit.

Nachdem ich das geschrieben habe, hat die Totem an einem WE ein extremes Buchsenspiel bekommen. Morgen geht sie weg. Mal sehen, was die dazu sagen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Dezember 2007)

wo sind hier die bilder?

@tomminator: ich bin mal so frei:


----------



## Kompostman (3. Dezember 2007)

Hier ein Teil der Meute:





In Action:





Die Wildsau fordert ihren Tribut:





Resümee: Totem in die Knie gezwungen und ich Besitzer eines zweiteiligen X.0 Schaltwerkes.
Das WE hat sich voll gelohnt, schade, dass nicht mehr Säue am Start waren. Dafür werde ich morgen meine 66 RC-3 abholen, härtere Federn in den Dämpfer schrauben und eine Kiste Schaltwerke mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpower (3. Dezember 2007)

Genauso sah meine Sau gestern auch aus


----------



## cruelbikebench (3. Dezember 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Nachdem ich das geschrieben habe, hat die Totem an einem WE ein extremes Buchsenspiel bekommen. Morgen geht sie weg. Mal sehen, was die dazu sagen...



Nicht aufregen. Kostet Dich doch nichts.

Das mit Deinem schönen Schaltwerk ist viel schlimmer.
Eventuell gibt es den Käfig aus Metall ja noch als Ersatzteil. Kannst Dich ja mal erkundigen. Die Carbon-Dinger brechen ja bei jeder Kleinigkeit auseinander...

Das mit dem Schaltauge ist natürlich auch blöd. aber da es aus Alu ist, würde ich es bei der Schlosserei um die Ecke schnell zusammenhefeten lassen. Kann nicht mehr als 5 Euro kosten.


----------



## cruelbikebench (3. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist noch gerade was eingefallen.

Es gibt doch Schrauben, die eine Sollbruchstelle am Kopf haben. Wenn der durch Überlastung abreißt, kann man den Rest des Gewindes mit einem kleinen Inbus rausdrehen. Man bräuchte also nur die Schrauben zu ersetzen und das Schaltauge würde ganz bleiben.

Hat einer von Euch sowas schon mal probiert?


[Hab grad mal eine Mail an Jürgen geschrieben. Mal sehen, was der dazu meint...]


----------



## Speedpower (3. Dezember 2007)

Besorg dir einfach ne Alufeile und n Stück Aluplatte son Schaltauge lässt sich ohne Probleme innerhalb von 15min selber feilen...oder mach dir einfach selber eins aus Stahl und nehm einfach Aluschrauben Wenn dann was abreisst tauscht du einfacvh die Schrauben und brauchst kein neues Schaltauge...


Gruß Jens


----------



## cruelbikebench (3. Dezember 2007)

Speedpower schrieb:


> Besorg dir einfach ne Alufeile und n Stück Aluplatte son Schaltauge lässt sich ohne Probleme innerhalb von 15min selber feilen...oder mach dir einfach selber eins aus Stahl und nehm einfach Aluschrauben Wenn dann was abreisst tauscht du einfacvh die Schrauben und brauchst kein neues Schaltauge...
> 
> 
> Gruß Jens



Schonmal das Schaltauge in der Hand gehabt? Das feilt keiner in 15 Minuten.  

Das mit den normalen Aluschrauben ist auch so 'ne Sache. Wenn die bündig abreißen, hat man seinen Spass. Darum wollte ich ja wissen, ob jemand welche hat, die man -wenn sie abgerissen sind- mit 'nem Inbus rausdrehen kann.
Ich hab nämlich im Netz noch keine gefunden...


*EDIT: *Das mit den Schrauben hat sich erledigt. Wenn ich den Jürgen richtig verstanden habe, wären die zu teuer. Also teurer als das Schaltauge. Denke mal, dass das daran liegt, dass die dann bei jedem Sturz abreißen würden... Und so ein Schaltauge hält dagegen einiges aus, bevor es die Hufe hochreißt.


----------



## Speedpower (3. Dezember 2007)

Da ich selber Alutech fahre und mir schon 4 stÃ¼ck selber gefeilt hab denke ich schon dass ich das behupten kann

Die Aluschrauben kosten vllt 1â¬ das StÃ¼ck....was kostet nochmal ein Schaltauge? 40-45â¬???

Das mit dem wieder rausbekommen ist auch kein Problem, einfach vor dem Einbau in die Schraubenspitze eine kleine Nut feilen, dann kannst du die Reste ganz bequem mit nem kleinen Schlitschraubendreher rausdrehen.


----------



## cruelbikebench (3. Dezember 2007)

Speedpower schrieb:


> Da ich selber Alutech fahre und mir schon 4 stÃ¼ck selber gefeilt hab denke ich schon dass ich das behupten kann
> 
> Die Aluschrauben kosten vllt 1â¬ das StÃ¼ck....was kostet nochmal ein Schaltauge? 40-45â¬???
> 
> Das mit dem wieder rausbekommen ist auch kein Problem, einfach vor dem Einbau in die Schraubenspitze eine kleine Nut feilen, dann kannst du die Reste ganz bequem mit nem kleinen Schlitschraubendreher rausdrehen.



Aber Du hast dann die Passung auf der RÃ¼ckseite weggelassen, oder?
Wie hast Du das Gewinde ordentlich hinbekommen (also damit das Schaltwerk nachher nicht schief steht)?

Wie meinst Du das mit der Nut? Hab 'n Ausfallende mit 'ner Steckachse. Komme da nicht von "hinten" an die Schrauben dran...

Wo ich das grad schreibe, fÃ¤llt mir auf, dass Du vielleicht ein anderes Schaltauge hast, als ich.

Ich hab das fÃ¼r TFF Modelle. Kostet 30,80 Eur. [Nicht billig, aber eine CNC-FrÃ¤se arbeitet nunmal nicht umsonst...]


----------



## Speedpower (3. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm naja da hast vllt recht ich weiss nicht ob Alutech noch unterschiedliche Schaltaugen hatt... meins an der Wildsau Hardride mit Schnellspannausfallenden kann man auf jeden fall ohne Probleme selber machen.

Wenn man bei dir von hinten auch bei augebautem Rad nicht an die Schraubenenden rankommt kannst du meine Idee vergessen

Die normalen M4 Gewinde für die Befestigungsschrauben mache ich mit einem ganz normalem Gewindeschneider, da ich leider keine Gewindeschneider für Feingewinde habe improvisier ich beim Gewinde fürs Schltwerk ein wenig.
Erst wird das Loch auf das passende Maß vorgebohrt und im oberen Bereich mit einer  Reibahle ein klein wenig geweitet, dann schneide ich mit viel Schneidöl und viel Gefühl das Gewinde mit einer passenenden Feingewinde Schraube, das klappt dadurch dass Alu so weich ist ohne Probleme.
So hab ich dann in kurzer Zeit ein ganz normales Schaltauge für umsonst


Jens


----------



## cruelbikebench (3. Dezember 2007)

Okidoki, dann vergess ich Deine Idee mal 

...denn so, wie's aussieht, werden an Steckachsenausfallenden andere Schaltaugen verbaut, als an "normalen".

Bei Schweinchen mit normalen Beinchen ist das Schaltauge dann 10 Euro billiger.  

Kannstes Dir ja mal im Alutech-Shop ansehen.


----------



## publicenemy (3. Dezember 2007)

Ah ich denke cih darf im Januar froher besitzer eines Pudel fr´s sein  und dann kommen natürlich direkt bilder , 08 er frame mit 66 rc3  und anderem , bremse hop4 m4 moto v2 oder formula the one, naja mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruelbikebench (3. Dezember 2007)

Auahauahauaha...

Super viele Leute steigen von der RS Totem auf die MZ 66 RC3 um -ich übrigens auch- [oder kaufen sich erst gar keine Totem]. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Gabel hält, was sie verspricht...


----------



## Lörr (3. Dezember 2007)

ich würde eher nach ner 66 RC2 ETA suchen... is zwar vielleicht n bisschen schwerer, aber meiner meinung nach besser da se absenkbar ist... und ich kenn n paar leute die die haben und mit der äußerst zufrieden sind... die gibts jettzt bestimmt auch günstiger


----------



## publicenemy (3. Dezember 2007)

ich steige nicht von rs totem auf mz um ich steige von nem billig baumarktbike direkt auf ein highquality pudel da ich nicht geld habe immer neue sachen zu kaufen , da kauf ich mirlieber einmal was ordentliches und joa..... ich nehm einfach die rc3 die soll ein megageiles ansprechverhalten haben


----------



## Lörr (3. Dezember 2007)

das haben alle marzocchis... ohne merkbaren punkt an dem es einfedert, kleinere steine werden rausgefiltert... oder kann die noch mehr?


----------



## publicenemy (3. Dezember 2007)

so was ich so gehört habe soll sie auch einzelne tannennadeln rausfedern


----------



## Lörr (3. Dezember 2007)

kleine steine merkt man eher als ne tannennadel...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Dezember 2007)

kinners der thread heisst "wildsau bilder" und nicht "idioten labern über belanglosigkeiten". also reisst euch mal zusammen!


----------



## Split (4. Dezember 2007)

!zustimm!


----------



## Lörr (4. Dezember 2007)

na toll... jetzt wird man schon nur weil man einer person sagt dass se sich auch ne 66 RC2 ETA kaufen kann als idiot bezeichnet... 
ich würde mal sagen es gibt auch nicht so viele neue wildsau bilder, da vielleicht seit nem weilchen nix verändert wurde, weshalb sollte man s dann nochmal reinstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Dezember 2007)

hier mal ein paar nette aus der hall of bike von jürgen:







eine geile sau:





und so sehen wildsäue am besten aus - voll in ihrem element:





und der erste eintrag in der hall of bike - meine damalige wildsau von 2004 gerade frisch mit rohloff:


----------



## Kuwahades (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Rahmenfarbe, des Rahmens in meinem Anhang, ein Flip Flop Lack ist und, oder wie die Farbe heisst ? 
Habe das Foto hier aus dem Thread 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## cruelbikebench (5. Dezember 2007)

ein paar posts unter'm foto steht doch die farbe... [wenn ich mich nicht irre...]

EDIT: Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Seite es war, aber ich glaube zu wissen, dass das irgendein braun grüner Flip-Flop ist. Bike ist übrigens ein Cheap Trick, wenn Dir das beim Suchen hilft...


----------



## Kompostman (5. Dezember 2007)

So, ich habe jetzt eine weiße 66er RC3.
Leider habe ich noch Probleme mit dem Schnellspanner. Aber let's see.
Dafür bin ich beim Schaltwerk von X.0 auf X.7 runtergegangen. Hab mir jetzt aber drei davongeholt und somit Ersatz auf Lager.


----------



## cruelbikebench (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoffe, dass jetzt keinen eine Herzklappenscharnierverbiegung bekommt, wenn ich im Bilderthread frage, was Du für ein Problem mit dem Schnellspanner hast...

Will mir die Gabel nämlich auch holen...


----------



## Wipp (5. Dezember 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar nette aus der hall of bike von jürgen:



tnx trick
endlich mal ein feedback auf meinen sonderbau DDU mit einer abgesenkten [email protected] und DX felgen in RAL3024!! (more nice parts will follow)

hier noch ein paar details




und die forke (mit tuning-kit aus den usa von brad http://www.nem-pro.blogspot.com/)




ps der kleber unterm rohr ist schon wieder weg

cu

wipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Dezember 2007)

jo geiles rad wipp!


----------



## mr proper (5. Dezember 2007)

Geiles Teil, ev. noch die VR Bremse weg is aber kein muß, weiß ja nich was und wo du damit fährst. Auf jeden fall Erfrischend.


----------



## Kompostman (6. Dezember 2007)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass jetzt keinen eine Herzklappenscharnierverbiegung bekommt, wenn ich im Bilderthread frage, was Du für ein Problem mit dem Schnellspanner hast...
> 
> Will mir die Gabel nämlich auch holen...



66er Gabel mit 55er Schnellspanner.  Die taiwanesische Qualitätskontrolle funzt!


----------



## cost (6. Dezember 2007)

Mein Keiler 

*VOR*






und *NACH* der " Schönheitskur "


----------



## cruelbikebench (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich fand ihn vorher schöner!

Nee... Nur Spass!  

Echt schön geworden. Dachte zuerst, Du hättest Photoshop benutzt, so toll is der


----------



## Maui (6. Dezember 2007)

na ja find beide schone  nut bitte tausch den Sattel und den vorbau aus.Dann wirds noch schoener  Germanys next Keiler Sozusagen


----------



## Wipp (6. Dezember 2007)

hi

also ich habe mit diesen exemplar dann auch meine aversion gegen weiss überwunden, das ist amtlich    
steht dem keiler so richtig gut

cu

wipp


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Dezember 2007)

ja der sattel hätte auch ne kur verdient gehabt... sonst nett.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2007)

...und das Bike hätte ein besseres Bild verdient !


----------



## Split (7. Dezember 2007)

Und was meint ihr zum Rahmen? 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/442680/cat/500/ppuser/81546


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2007)

Dein Rahmen taugt mir farblich sehr. Wie heißt der Farbton ?
Superschön finde ich die Wippe, die in den Ausfräsungen schwarz lackiert ist.
Wann soll das Bike fertig sein ?


----------



## cost (7. Dezember 2007)

Neuer Sattel steht schon im Programm,habe aber noch nichts passendes gefunden denn er sollte außer schön auch noch gemütlich wie ein Sofa sein denn meine kaputten Knochen und meine verbrauchten Bandscheiben brauchen halt ihren Konfort   ......

Vorbau wird auf keinen Fall getauscht, Race Face ist mir einfach zu Kultig, unkaputtbar und ich will einen " langen" Vorbau, taugt mir einfach besser.....

Bessere Fotos sobald ich wieder eine Digicam habe.....hoffe stark aufs Kristkind...  


uuund danke für Eure antworten es ist halt fein zu wissen daß Dein eigenes Werk auch anderen gefällt.....

Grüße cost


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (7. Dezember 2007)

@ Split

Ne weisse Wippe wäre auch gut gekommen !


@ cost

als bequemen Sattel der auch noch gut ausschaut kann ich dir den SQ-lab empfehlen 611 oder 612


----------



## Split (7. Dezember 2007)

Das ist Eisengrau RAL 7011
Fertig wird das Bike denke ich mal erst Ende Februar, da ich jetzt ein bissl sparen muss und ich keine Zeit hab wegen Berufsschule und Pratikum.
Aber die Ausstattung weiß ich jetzt schon so:

Truvativ Holzfeller Lenker und Vorbau
I-Beam Saddle System
Magura Louise Bat 203/180
Veltec/ Sun MTX Laufradsatz
Antrieb kommt von Shimano (Deore LX) außer die Kurbel FSA GAP
Also gut und günstig


----------



## cruelbikebench (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass der Jürgen jetzt scheinbar alle Wippen der Wildsau so macht, wie ich meine hab fertigen lassen.
Zuerst schwarz eloxiert und denn abgebürstet...

Menno... Jetzt hat das ja bald jeder


----------



## Split (8. Dezember 2007)

egoist^^


----------



## cruelbikebench (10. Dezember 2007)

Hab mal den Jürgen deswegen angeschrieben.

Also das Modell der Wippe wird gerade für eine Sonderserie verwendet, kann aber später als Option mitbestellt werden.

Jürgen meinte, die Wippe würde ganz gut ankommen.

Naja... deswegen hab ich sie ja auch so an meinem Bike


----------



## Kompostman (13. Dezember 2007)

So bin jetzt mal mit dem Umbau fertig. Neues Schaltauge, Downgrade auf ein X-7 Schaltwerk udn die Totem ist raus und beim Service.

Daher habe ich jetzt eine 2007er 66er ATA drin. Eigentlich sollte die 2008er 66 RC2 in den Keiler, aber in der 66er steckt eine 55er Achse.... 

Daher erst mal so:







Ach ja, hat jemand einen Tipp wie man die Double Track Aufkleber gut runterkommen?


----------



## Lörr (13. Dezember 2007)

hmmm muss das so sein dass ich kein bild sehe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (13. Dezember 2007)

Hm, Aufkleber runter? Komischerweise hab ich das gestern auch gemacht. Einfach an einer Ecke abgepiddelt, dann vorsichtig runtergezogen und den Kleber der auf der Felge blieb mit Bremsenreiniger und Microfasertuch abgewicht. Ging recht gut. Jetzt ist meine Sau völlig Aufkleberfrei bis auf einen kleinen Wildsaukopf am Unterrohr. Mir gefällts. 
@Kompostman: Konntest du wieder nicht warten bis die richtige Achse kommt und müsstest ne Übergangsgabel kaufen?


----------



## checkb (13. Dezember 2007)

> @Kompostman: Konntest du wieder nicht warten bis die richtige Achse kommt und müsstest ne Übergangsgabel kaufen?



Wieso Übergangsgabel, das ist doch bestimmt die Litevillegabel.  

checkb


----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2007)

Wenn die Aufkleber nicht durch vorsichtiges Abziehen abgehen, würde ich es mal mit einem Heißluftfön probieren.
Nicht zu dicht ranhalten, sonst wird alles sauheiß (incl. deiner Finger), und dann langsam abziehen, wenn sie sich erwärmt haben.
Danach mit Reinigungsalkohol saubermachen, der ist nicht so aggressiv (und man kann ab und zu nen Schluck nehmen... ).


----------



## Split (13. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Danach mit Reinigungsalkohol saubermachen, der ist nicht so aggressiv (und man kann ab und zu nen Schluck nehmen... ).



Na ob man das abknaupeln noch so gut hinbekommt nach ein paar schlücken nebenbei?


----------



## Kompostman (13. Dezember 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> @Kompostman: Konntest du wieder nicht warten bis die richtige Achse kommt und müsstest ne Übergangsgabel kaufen?



Nee, ging nicht mehr... Kennst mich doch.
Heute ist ausserdem meine Totem von SI zurück gekommen: Buchsen und Dichtringe gewechselt und eine Einstellung für die Zugstufe incl Schraube auf Kulanz. Hat keine 5 Tage gedauert.


----------



## Der Physiker (13. Dezember 2007)

Da steht nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (13. Dezember 2007)

@Kompostman 
der Vorbau bei dir ist das der Syntace VRO DH?


----------



## Kompostman (13. Dezember 2007)

Der Physiker schrieb:


> Da steht nix


Hä? Wen meinst denn du?


Split schrieb:


> @Kompostman
> der Vorbau bei dir ist das der Syntace VRO DH?



Ja!


----------



## Split (13. Dezember 2007)

lol warum gibt es den nicht mehr auf der Hp von Syntace?


----------



## Der Physiker (13. Dezember 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Hä? Wen meinst denn du?


Na mich selbst. Da ich im falschen Thread geantwortet hab und anschließend kam edit und sagte mir das.


----------



## Kompostman (13. Dezember 2007)

LOL, ok verstanden.....

@Split: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=412


----------



## old_school (15. Dezember 2007)

Zuwachs für die Rotte:


----------



## Piefke (18. Dezember 2007)

neue Rahmenfarbe - halbfertig!


----------



## Wipp (18. Dezember 2007)

hi

nette farbkombi mit den roten LRS, ist das dormant-granny smith?
hast du die decals unterlackiert? oder folgen noch die aktuellen?

cu

wipp


----------



## Lörr (18. Dezember 2007)

schöne farbe nur ungesund^^
oder is das keine dormant?


----------



## Piefke (18. Dezember 2007)

Ist Granny Smith Dormant - wieso ist das ungesund?

Die Aufkleber sind über Lack, werden demnächst noch gegen die aktuellen getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (18. Dezember 2007)

weil ich mal den JÜ gefragt hab warums ab 08 keine dormantfarben mehr gibt, hat er gemeint die würden nicht mehr produziert, sein zu giftig... wüsste nicht weshalb aber... ^^
und ob was da dran is weiß ich auch nicht^^...


----------



## Piefke (18. Dezember 2007)

Ist mir auch egal, ich mit dem Bike fahren und es nicht ablecken oder essen


----------



## Lörr (18. Dezember 2007)

hab ich mir auch gedacht^^ mmmh alu^^


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2007)

Trotzdem ist die Farbe extrem geil. Noch gibt es sie ja noch, bis nix mehr da is.


----------



## Stolle89 (25. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir jetzt au en Alutech zugelegt! 
Würd mich über eure Meinung freun!

Greez Stolle89

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/447724/cat/500/perpage/12/sort/4/ppuser/108044


----------



## Kompostman (25. Dezember 2007)

Schick bis auf den Spacerturm. Von Syntace gibt es Spacer in 1.5 auf 1 1/8. Da sähe wohl besser aus.

Kannst du beim Piggy so überhaupt gut Luft befüllen?


----------



## Stolle89 (26. Dezember 2007)

Also so schlimm find ich die Spacer jetzt garnet...aber die Syntace guck ich mir mal an! Ehrlich gesagt hab ich am Dämpfer noch keine Luft überprüft oder nachgefüllt... der funkt meiner Meinung nach einwandfrei! Falls ich nich richtig ans Ventil komm dreh ich ihn noch um! Aber danke für den Tipp.. hab da noch garnet drangedacht!


----------



## Maui (26. Dezember 2007)

echt schick


----------



## san_andreas (26. Dezember 2007)

Geile Farbe !   Gepflegt aufgebaut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (27. Dezember 2007)

echt ne nette sau


----------



## hans_bert (27. Dezember 2007)

Sieht schick aus, fast wie meins. Zum Glück hat Jürgen aber für dieses Jahr neue Teamfarben ausgesucht.(zu fiele grüne Säue)


----------



## st-rider (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin der Meinung hier muss jetzt mal ein anständiger Pudel her.

Bitteschön:

http://bilder.pafnet.de/?http://www.bildercache.de/bild/20071223-125611-834.jpg

Slopepudel mit Marzocchi 66 Sl1 ata, Fox DHX 5.0 Air


----------



## Maui (29. Dezember 2007)

echt , der 2 geilste pudel den ich kenne


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. Dezember 2007)

und welcher ist der geilste?


----------



## haggi (29. Dezember 2007)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> und welcher ist der geilste?



der hier :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (29. Dezember 2007)

der natuerlich  





++nochmehr billa++


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. Dezember 2007)

verstehe!
wartet bis ich meinen pudel hab.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Dezember 2007)

der weiße pudel sieht ja mal geil aus, auf blau steh ich net so aber aber der aufbau ist Top
hier mal mein Pudel


----------



## Maui (29. Dezember 2007)

Mein Pudel, Mein Keiler, Mein Cheap Trick


----------



## TheTomminator (29. Dezember 2007)

@Frorider, was wiegt denn der gute? Und was taugt die Gabel?


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. Dezember 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> @Frorider, was wiegt denn der gute? Und was taugt die Gabel?



Bin im mom bei ca 18,5Kg, wird abern och etwas getunt, Gabel vom aussehen geil, mit dem Postmont Standard echt super, die Rohre kommen schon echt an Monster Feeling ran, die Einstellungen sind gut spürbar, wenn ich mal ne größere ausfahrt gemacht habe kann ich dir ja berichten


----------



## san_andreas (29. Dezember 2007)

Hast Du die Gabel gewogen vor dem Einbau ? Das "echte" Gewicht wäre mal interessant.


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hast Du die Gabel gewogen vor dem Einbau ? Das "echte" Gewicht wäre mal interessant.



Mist, irgendwas hatte ich vergessen, ne hatte ich leider net gemacht, aber ich fand das sie ungefähr gleiuch oder sogar etwas leichter war als die 888RC2 von 06


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (30. Dezember 2007)

und die 888rc2 wiegt genau 3482gr  bei mir zumindest...

und ist im bikemarkt bei mir *duck und renn*


----------



## cruelbikebench (30. Dezember 2007)

Kann mal jemand von Euch die Bilder seiner Wildsau Team posten, oder mir sagen, wo ich welche finden kann?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (30. Dezember 2007)

Einmal Teamsau von 06 (is das einzige in der alutech "hall of Bike")







dann noch die beim produkt selber:











so hier noch n paar andere ,da du sicher intelligent genug bist um beim hersteller nachzusehen,...

hmmm gibt wohl doch keine anderen ... ich kann bald vielleicht mal welche machen, in markdorf hier in der nähe fährt einer ne Teamsau... vielleicht find ich noch welche auf m rechner^^


----------



## cruelbikebench (30. Dezember 2007)

Die Bilder, die Du gepostet hast, hatte ich schon... Trotzdem danke!

Scheinen ziemlich selten zu sein, die Teamschweinchen. Oder sehr scheu...  

Die Bilder aus dem Album von "Der-Tick" hab ich übrigens auch schon...

Wenn noch jemand Bilder von Team Schweinen hat, dann bitte posten!




Lörr schrieb:


> hmmm mehr find ich nicht... ich kann bald vielleicht mal welche machen, in markdorf hier in der nähe fährt einer ne Teamsau... vielleicht find ich noch welche auf m rechner^^



Das wäre super!


----------



## Speedpower (30. Dezember 2007)

Von mir gibts bald Bilder von ner Teamsau!


----------



## cruelbikebench (30. Dezember 2007)

Hast Du schon bestellt?


----------



## Speedpower (30. Dezember 2007)

Sollte hoffentlich mitte nächste Woche kommen...


----------



## cruelbikebench (30. Dezember 2007)

Farbe? Spank-grün oder einfach nur weiß?


----------



## Speedpower (30. Dezember 2007)

Naja beides...so in 2 Wochen bin ich denk ich so weit


----------



## Der Physiker (3. Januar 2008)

Hier mal ein Update von meiner Sau.



*Aufkleber von der 66 sind ab
*VRO Lenker
*BB (Nachdem ich in die roten Michelin einen Riss eingefahren hab, habe ich vorrübergehend Schlauchreifen montiert.)


----------



## cruelbikebench (3. Januar 2008)

Schönes Teil!

Frage zur Zugführung.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass DU die Züge außen an der Wippe lang gelegt hast?
Ergeben sich daraus keine Probleme, wie abknickende Leitungen/Züge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Physiker (3. Januar 2008)

Ja sind aussen an der Wippe. Selbst bei ausgebauter Feder und voll ausgenutztem Federweg knickt da nichts, wobei ich die Züge recht großzügig bemessen habe.
M


----------



## cruelbikebench (3. Januar 2008)

super, denn werd ich das bei mir mal probieren.


----------



## MukkiMan (5. Januar 2008)

Ich habe bei mir die züge auch so verlegt. ohne probleme


----------



## Cy-baer (8. Januar 2008)

Ich auch 
Wie verlegt man die denn innen???


----------



## mani.r (8. Januar 2008)

So hatte ich es...


----------



## cruelbikebench (8. Januar 2008)

Cy-baer schrieb:


> Ich auch
> Wie verlegt man die denn innen???



So, wie Jürgen es in dem Brief schreibt, den man zusammen mit der Sau bekommt.





Shot with E3500 at 2008-01-08

Das ist im Grunde eine super Lösung, weil dann die Leitungen einfach keine großartigen Bögen machen und sich nichts darin verfangen kann.

Aber der Außenhülle meines Schaltzuges hat die Biegerei nicht so gefallen.
Darum werde ich die Züge umlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFR (8. Januar 2008)

http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=123&Itemid=37


SAUSTALL!


----------



## Maui (9. Januar 2008)

ein purpurner Keiler... nit schlecht


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. Januar 2008)

SFR schrieb:


> http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=123&Itemid=37
> 
> 
> SAUSTALL!



Sehen echt super aus, würde ich sofort nehmen.
kann das sein das deine Gabel weniger Vorlauf hat als meine am Pudel?


----------



## freeriderbtal (18. Januar 2008)

so, damit mal wieder bilder kommen, hier mien pudel





[/URL][/IMG]
sorry für das schlechte bild


----------



## Kompostman (18. Januar 2008)

Hab ich um die Uhrzeit schon gesoffen oder ist das noch von gestern?


----------



## Speedpower (19. Januar 2008)

Ich bin dann auch fast soweit, allerdings noch nicht ganz fertig nächste Woche kommen dann noch bessere Bilder...


Gruß jens


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2008)

Schon schon mal sehr gut aus !
Das erste Bike in dem mir farbige Spank gefallen !


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Januar 2008)

Schönes Bike Jens, aber hab ich dir ja schon im BC-north geschrieben, farblich echt super.

Eins Interresiert mich, Haben deine Eltern dir das Bike bezahlt oder selber gespart?


----------



## Speedpower (20. Januar 2008)

Ich hab schon drauf gewartet dass die Frage kommt
Nein ich bin nicht sponsored by Mama und Papa ich arbeite einfach neben der Schule um mein Hobby zu finanzieren!


----------



## Wipp (20. Januar 2008)

hi

ja auch weisse bikes sind schön.
grün-weiss besonders.

neue bilder von meinem HT gibts auch bald, das update ist fast abgeschlossen
Singlespeed rules 

cu

wipp

hier schon mal ein vorgeschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Januar 2008)

Hier mal eins von meinem im Aufbau:


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Januar 2008)

mist hätte mir doch ne 888 Worldcup nehmen sollen.
Daniel sag mal was das da unten an der Aufnahme für die BMA ist, das sieht bei mir anders aus


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (20. Januar 2008)

Hier der neuste Stand " Mutter mit Nachwuchs "


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Januar 2008)

hab kein schimmer was das mit der schelle an der BMA soll, aber es funktioniert.
ist warscheinlich auch garnich so schlecht da man hier noch bisschen feineinstellungen machen kann.
kannst kaum erwarten bis mein kampfpudel endlich aufgebaut is


----------



## Split (20. Januar 2008)

Sehr geil aber so eins hatten wir schon mal in der Farbgebung, ne Hardride in weiß mit grünen Decals und mit ner Totem.
Aber bei dem wurde es noch besser umgesetzt wie ich finde


----------



## Speedpower (20. Januar 2008)

@Split
Das war mein altes bike Ich habe nur Rahmen und Gabel getauscht die Parts sind bis auf kleinere änderungen die gleichen


Gruß Jens


----------



## Marina (20. Januar 2008)

ich muss jetz ma noch n bild von meinem aktuellen stand machen. wobei... muss noch warten bsi die freesolo da is^^


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. Januar 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> ich muss jetz ma noch n bild von meinem aktuellen stand machen. wobei... muss noch warten bsi die freesolo da is^^



Na doch freesolo genommen?
bereuen tust du es jedenfalls net, ansonsten geb ich dir in Wibe einen aus


----------



## Marina (21. Januar 2008)

jep, kommt wohl noch diese woche hoff ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpower (21. Januar 2008)

Hab jetzt nochmal ein vernünftiges Bild gemacht,
Nächste Woche kommen dann noch einige Alu und Titanschrauben sowie der Wildsaukopf fürs Steuerrohr, dann soll noch ein Vivid rein und denn isses fertig.


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Januar 2008)

Echt fett und so schön leicht.

lass mich im Deister mal mit fahren


----------



## Speedpower (21. Januar 2008)

Ja man läuft sich bestimmt mal über den weg..


----------



## Split (21. Januar 2008)

@Speedpower, na dann biste dir ja treu geblieben im bezug auf die Farben.
Ich bin auch noch am überlege mir auch noch einen neuen Dämpfer zu holen.
Nur weiß ich nicht welchen Luft oder Stahl?
Halten eigentlich die neuen Luft-Dämpfer mehr aus wie früher?
weil bis jetzt bin ich immer Stahlfeder gefahren wegen meinem Gewicht(inkl. Rucksack usw 100kg)


----------



## cruelbikebench (21. Januar 2008)

Bei 100kg würd ich Coil nehmen. Luft ist da eventuell -je nach Fahrstil und Übersetzung- überfordert.

@Speed...
Ist ja richtig schön geworden, Deine Teamsau 

Hast Du da die Leichtbauscheiben von Aligator dran?


----------



## san_andreas (21. Januar 2008)

Eine Frage an die Pudelfahrer : die Pudelrahmen benötigen 31,6 er Sattelstützen, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (21. Januar 2008)

ja 31,6 is richtig.


----------



## Speedpower (21. Januar 2008)

Also bei 100kg würde ich keinen Luftdämpfer nehmen, vorallem weil es gut sein kann dass der max. Luftdruck nicht reicht um den Dämpfer vernünftig einzustellen...

Ja sind die Alligator Scheiben bis jetzt allerdings nur vorn die hintere sollte in den nächsten Tagen zusammen mit nem Satz EBC Red Belägen kommen...


----------



## cruelbikebench (21. Januar 2008)

Da Du grad ein paar Leichtbauteile kaufst [Titanschrauben usw...], wo bekommt man denn Extralite Kettenblattschrauben her?


----------



## Speedpower (21. Januar 2008)

Also Teile in der Richtung kaufe ich bei Bikehardest die haben was sowas angeht eine recht gute Auswahl und auch anständige Preise...


http://stores.ebay.de/bikehardest_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d999QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## rsu (21. Januar 2008)

@Speedpower: schaut klasse aus  

@Split/Speedpower: lest Euch erst mal den eigenen Fred unter Alutech zu Luftdämpfern durch. Zumindest der Hinterbau der Wildsau Hardride leidet arg unter progressiven Dämpfern wie zB RS Pearl, Fox Float etc


----------



## Elfriede (21. Januar 2008)

Speedpower schrieb:


> Also Teile in der Richtung kaufe ich bei Bikehardest die haben was sowas angeht eine recht gute Auswahl und auch anständige Preise...
> 
> 
> http://stores.ebay.de/bikehardest_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d999QQftidZ2QQtZkm



Ansonsten kann man auch noch bei:

http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/

und 

http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/

vorbei schauen.

MfG Björn


----------



## Marina (22. Januar 2008)

wie kamst du denn zu der boxxer mit grünen decals?


----------



## Speedpower (22. Januar 2008)

Hab die originalen roten eingescannt, hab Photoshop arbeiten lassen, das ganze gedruckt rauf damit und zum Schutz Lackschutzfolie aus dem Motorradbereich rüber geklebt....


----------



## Marina (22. Januar 2008)

geil^^
sag mal... würdest du das auch für jemand privat machen? für mich z.b.?^^


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2008)

@Speedpower: jetzt sei mal ein echter Gentleman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. Januar 2008)

machs! marina hat kohle


----------



## Marina (23. Januar 2008)

wieso hab ich bitte kohle?^^ ich arbeite schwer.
biiiiiiiiiiiiiitte bitte ne pm wegen den decals, ja? *schönstmögliches lächeln und süßesten hundeblick aufsetz*


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Januar 2008)

schleimerin


----------



## Cy-baer (30. Januar 2008)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Cy-baer Beitrag anzeigen
> Ich auch
> Wie verlegt man die denn innen???
> So, wie Jürgen es in dem Brief schreibt, den man zusammen mit der Sau bekommt.



Gelesen hab ichs ja nur leider nicht verstanden, werd das mal ändern.


----------



## cruelbikebench (30. Januar 2008)

Cy-baer schrieb:


> Gelesen hab ichs ja nur leider nicht verstanden, werd das mal ändern.



Mach das bloß nicht! Leg die Züge schön außen vorbei.

dann läuft man zwar ein klein wenig gefahr, dass man mal irgendwo 'nen busch aus dem boden reißt [oder eben den zug aus dem schaltweg], aber dafür hat man es wesentlich einfacher, das bike zu zerlegen. außerdem scheuern die züge nur unnötig in der wippe rum.

*Danke übrigens noch an Elfriede und Speedpower!*
Hab mir mittlerweile Schrauben von Tune geholt. grosses Blatt: alu ; kleines Blatt Titan


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. Februar 2008)

Hier mal eine Preview von meinem Keiler. Die ein oder andere Feinheit wird noch passieren (z.B. Kurbel lackieren), daher auch ein Bild im Keller, aber so schauts jetzt erstmal aus:


----------



## cruelbikebench (2. Februar 2008)

Schönes Bike.

Am besten lässte -wenn Du die Kurbel eh lackieren lässt- noch gleich die Gabel mitmachen. Das grau passt leider nicht so schön. Finde ich jedenfalls...

Aber sag mal, wo hast Du denn die weissen Schaltzüge her? Hab ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. Februar 2008)

Das sind Shimano-Schaltzüge, habe ich auch erst nach längerem Suchen gefunden. Gab es als 7.62 Meter bei bike-components.de


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2008)

jagwire hüllen gibts in mehren lustigen farben, kumpel hat silberne drin, ich hatte mal goldene (jugendsünde)

gruß,
stefan

P.S. noch zwei wochen.... Jü, bitte halte den Termin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruelbikebench (2. Februar 2008)

Alles klar. Danke!

Edit: Ist ja der helle Wahnsinn, was die alles für Farben haben!
Hier mal der Link, falls es noch jemanden interessiert. 
http://www.jagwireusa.com/de/diykits.html


*@ timbowjoketown*
Kommen bei Dir noch weisse Goodridge dran?


----------



## specnic (2. Februar 2008)

ich würde nichts umlackieren lassen.Ich finde, dass teile in ihrer originalfarbe am besten aussehen, aber mach was du willst.in einem punkt sind wir uns einig: echt saugeiles bike


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2008)

Schönes Bike geworden ! Aufgebaut gefällt mir der Tribal-Rahmen echt gut !


----------



## Kompostman (2. Februar 2008)

Ich kopiere mal meinen post:

Hier mal ein paar pics von meinem Keiler im aktuellen Setup.
Je nach Kohle soll da noch ne 888 rein. Aber als nächstes steht mal ein Paar Völkl Gotama an. Mi geht's wieder in Richtung Berge.


----------



## TheTomminator (2. Februar 2008)

Ist dein Lenker verbogen?


----------



## Kompostman (2. Februar 2008)

Nee, hab ich ach schon auf den Bildern gesehn. Sieht aber nur so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2008)

Hi, ist das ein 1.5 VRO?
Bist du damit zufrieden?

Hab vor mir selbst einen auf die sau zu schrauben, bin aber noch am überlegen.

hält die verstellung? nutzt man die auch?
Stimmt die Gewichtsaufgabe auf der Syntace Webseite?

Gruß,
Stefan

P.S.: sorry für Offtopic, aber in 2 Wochen kann ich hier auch was beisteuern.


----------



## mani.r (2. Februar 2008)

Fahre auf 2 Bikes den VRO.
Die Verstellung hällt ohne Probleme. Genutzt habe ich sie zum Einstellen bis es mir gepasst hat. Seit dem habe ich nicht dran geschraubt. Wozu auch?
Das Gewicht haut hin zumindest beim 1 1/8. Den 1.5 habe ich nicht gewogen aber denke es wird schon stimmen.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Kompostman (3. Februar 2008)

Die Verstellung an der Sau habe ich nur benutzt um die passenden Einstellung zu finden, allerdings habe ich sie am Liteville in den Alpen immer benutzt. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Und mir gefällt der VRO auch optisch. Aber der polarisiert ja stark. 
Gewogen habe ich den onepointfive nicht.

Ach ja. Die Verstellung hält bombenfest. Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Februar 2008)

ok - überzeugt. wird angeschafft


----------



## rsu (3. Februar 2008)

Verstell den VRO nur sporadisch beim bergauffahren. Es empfiehlt sich seine Einstellung zu markieren, sonst fummelt man ewig bis man wieder seine Einstellung gefunden hat. Bin da aber auch etwas sensibel  Mit taugt er


----------



## Maui (5. Februar 2008)

wie wärs mit der Gabelfarbe?





irgendwie kann ich die decals nicht erkennen  

Der Sattel, na ja  

aber die Läufräder passen ja mal garnicht. geschmacksache.

aber sonst


----------



## Kompostman (5. Februar 2008)

Der Keiler in rot sieht gut aus!


----------



## hans_bert (5. Februar 2008)

Hier meine beiden Hübschen!!


----------



## Speedpower (5. Februar 2008)

80x80 Pixel isn bisschen klein meinste nich?


----------



## hans_bert (5. Februar 2008)

Hab´s ja schon geändert!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (5. Februar 2008)

der schwarz weiße keiler gefällt mir sehr gut, fände ihn aber mit "beschriftung" noch besser!
hier meine  Pudel, mit kleinem update:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Februar 2008)

Problem bei den Decals ist der Übergang von schwarz nach weiß. Wenn ich weiße Decals nehme sind diese nur halb sichtbar und bei schwarzen genau dasselbe. Zusammenstückeln möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## Elfriede (5. Februar 2008)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Der Keiler in rot sieht gut aus!



Sieht gut aus??? Du brennst wohl. Der Keiler sieht absolut SAUGEIL aus.

Alter ich will mehr Fotos davon! Seitlich, von hinten usw.

Geil, geil, geil!!!


----------



## Kompostman (5. Februar 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Du brennst wohl.


Etwas so Elfriede??


----------



## Maui (6. Februar 2008)

ei hier sin mehr
>>zur Roten Sau >>


----------



## JanikF. (6. Februar 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> wie kamst du denn zu der boxxer mit grünen decals?



3x darfst du raten von wem die Boxxer kommt ^^


----------



## Speedpower (7. Februar 2008)

Aber nicht mit den Decals.... Die  vom 5th Element werden auch grade angepasst...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Februar 2008)

so da will ich nun auch mal - sorry für die blöden pics.

08er Enduro Sau (und ja - der goldene Lenker gilt als Jugendsünde und fliegt bald raus)








temporäres erscheinungsbild.
sattelstütze und vor allem der lenker fliegen noch raus.

gruß,
stefan


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (13. Februar 2008)

endlich fertig: mehr bilder in meiner gallerie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (13. Februar 2008)

@ Lord Helmchen: sind das schwarze Decals auf schwarzem Rahmen?

@ Danger-Deluxe: Ne Kette würde ich noch drauf machen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Februar 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> @ Lord Helmchen: sind das schwarze Decals auf schwarzem Rahmen?



jupps - sinds. direkt ab werk so gewesen. schön dezent. 

Gruß,
stefan


----------



## Piefke (13. Februar 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> jupps - sinds. direkt ab werk so gewesen. schön dezent.



Auf den Fotos kaum zu erkennen, so dezent sie die  Sieht in echt sicher nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Frorider Ben (13. Februar 2008)

@ Danger: sieht geil aus, gefällt mir, Pudel Rules


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Februar 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos kaum zu erkennen, so dezent sie die  Sieht in echt sicher nicht schlecht aus.



jupps - schön dezent. 

generell hatte ich die wahl ob die sau oder helius FR, hab blind die Sau bestellt ohne jemals eine live gesehen zu haben. (Beratung von Forum und vom Jü persönlich war spitze)

und bin nicht enttäuscht worden, im vergleich zum 08er helius optisch eine wahre augenweide. die wippen und gussets machen schon gut was her. 

und der preis war verlockend, das kam noch oben drauf.

ich bin verliebt


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2008)

Schöne Säue überall ! Es wird Frühling !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (13. Februar 2008)

Deine Sau in s/w gefällt mir richtig gut. Ich überlege ja noch wegen der Farbe...


----------



## Blackhawk88 (13. Februar 2008)

@lord helmchen: ich glaub ich finde den goldenen lenker gar nicht schlecht!


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Februar 2008)

der Pudel ist echt schön


----------



## Wipp (13. Februar 2008)

ja der hund ist fein

aber auch die enduro-sau- kann was .  wo liegt denn die gewichtsmässig?

wipp

ps das neue fotoalbum ist toll


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Februar 2008)

also die sau wiegt 16,7kg. will aber noch abnehmen, hat sie mir versprochen 

also der goldene lenker ist so ne sache, wenn man ihn 2 jahre lang angeglotzt hat, will man einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## TheTomminator (14. Februar 2008)

Ne schöne Endurosau ists geworden. Wieviel Federweg hat die denn jetzt? 
Und das große Kettenblatt würd ich gegen nen Bash tauschen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Februar 2008)

183mm müsstens sein.

rollt gut - erweiterte tests folgen sobald in ein paar tagen. 

großes kettenblatt gegen bash tauschen  - vielleicht wenn ich wieder im mittelgebirge bin. hier in BS behalt ich lieber das große blatt


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Februar 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> 183mm müsstens sein.
> 
> rollt gut - erweiterte tests folgen sobald in ein paar tagen.
> 
> großes kettenblatt gegen bash tauschen  - vielleicht wenn ich wieder im mittelgebirge bin. hier in BS behalt ich lieber das große blatt




mal ne frage wie hoch ist das tretlager??also boden mitte tretlagerachse?
schaut recht hoch aus??!!
aber schön isses schon


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Februar 2008)

397mm ists hoch.


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Februar 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> 397mm ists hoch.



aha is ja sogar noch höher als bei meinem zoni  
voll gegen den trend weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (14. Februar 2008)

alutech for ever!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Februar 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> aha is ja sogar noch höher als bei meinem zoni
> voll gegen den trend weiter so



es lebe die Revolution!
es lebe Alutech!

(ich werd nach den prüfungen wenn ich zeit hab auch mal nadere winkel ausprobieren und das optimum suchen)

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Kompostman (16. Februar 2008)

So. ich habe meinen Keiler heute Tourenuntauglich gemacht......


----------



## checkb (16. Februar 2008)

@Kompostman

Die Betonung liegt auf *TOURENTAUGLICH*.  

checkb


----------



## Kompostman (16. Februar 2008)

Dafür wird jetzt das 301 hergerichtet.... Di fang ich damit an. Wenn ich mich nicht wieder zum Skifahren absetze.


----------



## specnic (16. Februar 2008)

wie viel wiegt denn dein "tourentauglicher keiler" ???
die gabel ist ja auf 170mm absenkbar, aber kommt man damit den berg hoch??


----------



## Lörr (16. Februar 2008)

^^ lest mal genau.. da steht : Touren*un*tauglich


----------



## specnic (16. Februar 2008)

achso


----------



## freeriderbtal (16. Februar 2008)

der keiler sieht "schick" aus, obwohl das foto ziemlich schlecht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (17. Februar 2008)

soooo, mal eine kleine aktualisierung^^ (ja, ferkel hat kei kette, ich weiß^^)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Februar 2008)

muss der bogen an der schaltung vom großen grunzer unbedingt sein?


----------



## Marina (17. Februar 2008)

is schon so lange so... hält, also hab ich immer keine lust den zu kürzen^^*


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. Februar 2008)

bis du einmal an nem ast hängen bleibst...


----------



## Marina (17. Februar 2008)

dann hab ich nen grund, ja^^
aber bisher bin ich noch nirgends hängen geblieben


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Februar 2008)

ich find die zugverlegung durch die druckstrebe schreit sowieso nach einem sram oder shadow schaltwerk wo man überhaupt keine bögen legen muss 

gruß,
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (17. Februar 2008)

das stimmt allerdings, aber 105 is so schön günstig und stabil... da bleib ich doch dabei


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Februar 2008)

psssst - nicht weiter verraten.

aber man kann die überall im handel erhältlichen 2,50 euro flexhülsen für v-brakes auch hinters handelsübliche shimano schaltwerk pappen und damit den radius nokon-style extrem abkürzen 

gruß,
stefan


----------



## Kompostman (17. Februar 2008)

ok, behalte ich für mich....


----------



## Marina (17. Februar 2008)

oh, wusst ich nich, danke für den tipp^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Februar 2008)

Kompostman schrieb:


> ok, behalte ich für mich....



das will ich dir auch geraten haben!!!


----------



## FO-mega Local (17. Februar 2008)

ich geh auch gerne mal abends Gassi...


----------



## cruelbikebench (17. Februar 2008)

Nach Gabeltausch und kleineren kosmetischen Änderungen [Tune Kettenblattschrauben, Goodridge Stahlflexbremsleitung, Kurbelschraube aus Alu poliert, Bremshebel poliert, Schalthebel poliert] hier mein Bike.













Bevor jemand wegen der Zugverlegung der Gabel was sagt...
Ist ziemlich beschissen, aber der Trickstuff Powerhook [Leitungsführung] kommt erst Ende nächster Woche.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Februar 2008)

ausgezeichnet ^^


----------



## specnic (17. Februar 2008)

richtig geile hardride. so ein geiles bike hab ich noch nie gesehen!!!!
und ich hab schon viele hammer bikes gesehen!!!
die wildsau ist halt sau geil!!!


----------



## TeeWorks (18. Februar 2008)

jau wildsau is 'sau' geil!

hier mal meine neue geile Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2008)

Einfach genial, die Sau ! Ich finde, die schönste bisher !


----------



## specnic (18. Februar 2008)

Hi, ja die ist richtig fett.
ist die in schwarz eloxal??


----------



## TeeWorks (18. Februar 2008)

jup komplett eloxal, und die tripple eight hat genau den gleichen farbton! 
...bin noch am überlegen, customsticker drauf zu machen (ganz dezent), aber eigentlich gefällt mir der stealthbomber-look ziemlich gut so 

cheers
Flo


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Februar 2008)

guck mal in meine galerie, hab auch schwarz eloxiertes sau mit schwarzen alutech decals drauf. vielleicht wär das ne option?

gruß,
stefan


----------



## specnic (18. Februar 2008)

ich bekomme auch ne sau in eloxal.
aber eine freage: wie viel macht das am gewicht aus??
-250Gramm??
und mit wippe eloxal nochmal 50gramm??


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Februar 2008)

hab da leider kein vergleischwert - aber normal dürfts schon was machen.
hatte mich da mal mit einem bei nicolai unterhalten (war ne weile in der firma),
also bei nem cc rahmen kanns je nach pulver halt 100g sein, bei nem dh rahmen kanns aber auch mal 300g sein die du sparst.

bei anderer lackierart (also nicht pulver) kanns sich aber auch wieder total anders auswirken. 

fakt ist - eloxal wiegt nix und ist damit am leichtesten 
meine enduro sau ist auch schwarz eloxiert und sieht einfach geil aus 
also falsch machst damit sicher nix.

gruß,
stefan


----------



## TeeWorks (18. Februar 2008)

dank dir! ...ja die schwarzen aufkleber hab ich auch bekommen, will aber schon ein bisserl hellere farbe haben 

...bei ner wildsau kommts mir jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig aufs gewicht an, aber könnt schon sein, dass man sich 200g spart. Meine jedenfalls wiegt 18,5kg 

cheers

P.S. @Lord Helmchen: hey hast du den roco dämpfer im flachsten lenkwinkelsetup (unterstes loch) eingebaut bekommen, ohne dass der piggy am rahmen irgendwo anschlägt? (also beim einfedern oder auch ausgefedert) Also ich leider nicht


----------



## flyingscot (19. Februar 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> ich bekomme auch ne sau in eloxal.
> aber eine freage: wie viel macht das am gewicht aus??
> -250Gramm??
> und mit wippe eloxal nochmal 50gramm??



Da die Gewichtsangabe von Alutech sich ja auf die Eloxal-Version bezieht spart man jedenfalls zu der Angabe nix...

Ich hab meine Wildsau vor ein paar Wochen bekommen, der Lack kommt vermutlich so auf ca. 200 Gramm extra.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Februar 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> P.S. @Lord Helmchen: hey hast du den roco dämpfer im flachsten lenkwinkelsetup (unterstes loch) eingebaut bekommen, ohne dass der piggy am rahmen irgendwo anschlägt? (also beim einfedern oder auch ausgefedert) Also ich leider nicht



hi - hab ich noch nicht probiert.
hab auch erstmal prüfungsstress und komm est danach groß zum basteln.

gruß,
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (19. Februar 2008)

aha okay, also wiegt ne hardride in eloxal 4,65kg.
ich hoffe , dass ich meine unter 17kg bekomme.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Februar 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> aha okay, also wiegt ne hardride in eloxal 4,65kg.
> ich hoffe , dass ich meine unter 17kg bekomme.



sicher? dann wär sie nur 400g schwerer als die enduro sau. 
und wenn ichs richtig in erinnerung hab war die gewichtsdifferenz zwischen beiden rahmen "etwas" größer. 

gruß,
stefan


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2008)

Laut Alutech-Website 3660 (Hardride) zu 3100 g (Enduro).


----------



## specnic (19. Februar 2008)

Hab gerade meine Sau bekommen. bin begestert.
schaut sie euch in meiner galerie an.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2008)

Ich seh nur ein SX ?


----------



## specnic (19. Februar 2008)

hab jetzt meinen rahmen bekommen und bin voll begeistert.
ich mach noch ein bild rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (19. Februar 2008)

so, jetzt hab ichs in meiner gallerie.
Please give me a feed back.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2008)

Schaut doch schon gut aus ! Sofort aufbauen, bitte !


----------



## TeeWorks (19. Februar 2008)

wieso hasn du weiße aufkleber bekommen, und ich nur schwarze?


----------



## specnic (19. Februar 2008)

ich kann mein bike leider erst am freitag aufbauen, weil ich noch nicht alle teile hab.
zu den klebern: du hast gesagt, dass du nur schwarze kleber hast???
- ich hab da ne ganze schachtel voll mit klebern bekommen. weiß auch nicht warum das so ist.


----------



## TeeWorks (19. Februar 2008)

ja ich hab auch ne ganze menge bekommen, aber eben von den alutech-logo-stickern mit dem roten doppel-T nur schwarze   

...naja, wie gesagt, wenn überhaupt, mach ich mir dann eh custom-sticker drauf


----------



## specnic (19. Februar 2008)

Tee Works: wenn du die weißen sticker möchtest-die gibts im wildsau online shop zu kaufen.


----------



## TeeWorks (19. Februar 2008)

nene, ich hab die erlaubnis vom schlender, selber geile sticker nach meinem styling drucken lassen zu dürfen


----------



## Lörr (19. Februar 2008)

hmmm ne ich würde kein gelb nehmen... eher rot, da du ja rot und schwarz dran/drin hast... (mit n bisschen weiß)

da passt das gelb so gut wie bei nem balfa BB7^^^^


----------



## Wipp (19. Februar 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> aha okay, also wiegt ne hardride in eloxal 4,65kg.
> ich hoffe , dass ich meine unter 17kg bekomme.



Also das ist dann aber in S, bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis. Ein unter 17!?!, hatten wir das schon? die schwarz-orange von ? war schon ziemlich leicht..und teuer. ich hab wohl eine sau mit übergewicht in L. mit big bettys lag ich bei punkt20 mit den muddymarys sind es dann schon 21. who cares--ist halt anstrengender--aber bergab total egal.

cu

wipp


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Februar 2008)

hardride unter 17kg wird schwierig und vor allem sack teuer.

meine enduro sau hab ich mit komplett stahlfederfahrwerk auf 16,4kg ohne groß aufleben drum machen zu müssen (170mm/180mm federweg), aber die hardride wirst bestimmt mit ner 66 oder so aufbauen wollen statt wie ich mit ner "schwachbrüstigen"/leichten sherman, schwereren reifen usw und schon schrammst fast an der 18. an den restlichen teilen kannst du gegenüber mir zum größten teil kaum sparen da ich schon leichtbau im stabilausinne betrieben habe. 

da wird wohl schon richtig hart unter die 17 kommen zu wollen. gib uns mal eine teile auflistung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (19. Februar 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> aha okay, also wiegt ne hardride in eloxal 4,65kg.
> ich hoffe , dass ich meine unter 17kg bekomme.



Ich hatte meine schon mal auf 18.2 - da war ich ganz schön stolz.
Wer ein Hardride kauft und dann auf das Gewicht schaut hat sich für den falschen Rahmen entschieden.
Ich habe nun meinen 2ten Hardride Rahmen in M und beide hatten incl Steuersatz und Dämpfer 5600gr rum. 
Wenn man das Bike dafür aufbaut für was es gemacht ist dann sind 18-21 kg realistisch.

Wie da "Wipp" schon sagt - runter merkt man es eh nicht.


----------



## flyingscot (20. Februar 2008)

mani.r schrieb:


> Ich habe nun meinen 2ten Hardride Rahmen in M und beide hatten incl Steuersatz und Dämpfer 5600gr rum.
> Wenn man das Bike dafür aufbaut für was es gemacht ist dann sind 18-21 kg realistisch.



Stimmt... mein Hardride-Rahmen in M mit 1.5"-Rohr und 150mm-Hex-Achse wiegt lackiert inkl. Alu-Xlong-Steuersatz, Reduzierkonen und Fox DHX 5.0 Coil 5.45kg.

Zielgewicht aufgebaut sind 18.5kg, das könnte knapp werden


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

o.k. , jetz wurde ich indirekt angesprochen und meld mich mal zu Wort, obwohl hier ja Bilder reinsollen. Ja, ich hab das schwarz-orange ne, könnt ja in die Bilder schaun.
Hab jetzt über den Winter nochmal ne Saukur durchgeführt und bin bei unter 15 kg gelandet, incl. Pedale versteht sich. Nehm jetzt allerdings auch den Keiler mit zum Spielen (Bikepark).
Die Hardride sehe ich jetzt als Enduro an und dafür passts !

Ja, ich mach noch Bilder von den beiden und stell sie rein.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Februar 2008)

Partliste wäre cool. Auf den Bildern sieht man jedenfalls, dass es nicht ganz billig war.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

Rahmen: Wildsau FR Größe M schwarz eloxiert mit orangenen Tribals
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 mit RCS Titanfeder
Gabel : Fox RC 36 Talas auf 2008er Modell umgebaut (160mm) orange
Laufrad vorn: Tune King Klausmann, Sapim CX Ray, Mavic XM819 UST, Nobby Nic
Laufrad hinten : Tune Kong superscharf, Sapim, Mavic, Nobby
Kasette : Cosmo Titan 12-34
Kette: KMC 9 SL
Kurbel : Clavicula FR mit Stronglight Kettenblättern und Tiso Kurbelschrauben
Pedale : Crank Brothers Candy 4 Ti
Schaltung : SRAM X.0
Bremsen : The Cleg DH, Sonderfarbe blau
Schnellspanner hinten : Salsa, Titanachse
Sattelspanner : Salsa 
Sattelstütze : Syntace P6
Sattel : Selle Italia Signo
Lenker : Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon
Vorbau : Syntace Superforce mit Carbon Spacern
Griffe : Syntace Srew ON
Steuersatz : Reset WAN 5 
Schaltzüge : durchgehend NOKON silber
Schrauben : komplett alle Titan
Halter für Akkutank Lupine: selber konstruiert und gefräst

Gewicht : ca. 14.5 - 15 kg, wird aber noch genauer gewogen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2008)

aber an sich - schön leichtes und teures rad.

wobei mir beim leichter machen noch so einiges einfallen würde 

gruß,
stefan


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

Ja mir auch, das meiste am Fahrer, da gehen noch einige Kilos locker !


----------



## san_andreas (20. Februar 2008)

Die Farbe is Geschmackssache, aber der Aufbau auf jeden Fall super !
Wie ist die Clavicula ?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2008)

halt uns mal über die haltbarkeit der kocmo kassette auf dem laufenden 

aber auch so - sind schon paar unstimmige teile dran. aber ich mäkel nicht, weil sonst fängt noch einer bei meiner mühle an 

gruß,
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

Mäkel ruhig, bin für alles offen und lerne noch gern dazu, konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht !

Die Cocmo ist von der Verarbeitung nicht so der Reißer, aber fahr die jetzt die 2. Saison und hält.
Die Clavicula ist sauleicht, ist super verarbeitet und war sogar letztes Jahr im Bikepark.


----------



## Kompostman (20. Februar 2008)

Hattest du auch schon heftigere Aufsetzter mit einem der Kurbelarme? Du fährst ja auch ohen Bashguard oder?


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

Ich fahre ohne.
Aber ich war mit der Clavicula nur einmal in Hindelang und bin nur selten aufgesessen.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war schon ein Abwärtsrad in Planung.
Deswegen habe ich mir ja noch einen Keiler gegönnt und die Hardride dann erleichtert.
Kann auch ein Grund sein, warum der Aufbau nicht 100 % stimmig ist.
Bei einem kompletten Neuaufbau eines Enduro würde sich ja überhaupt die Frage nach einem geeigneten Unterstz stellen.


----------



## specnic (20. Februar 2008)

mani.r: ich finde nicht, dass das gewicht einer hardride so egal ist. hab mei jetzt auch asgerechnet, auf welches gewicht ich komme: 17.5 kg!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2008)

Schwarzfahrer schrieb:


> Mäkel ruhig, bin für alles offen und lerne noch gern dazu, konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht !
> 
> Die Cocmo ist von der Verarbeitung nicht so der Reißer, aber fahr die jetzt die 2. Saison und hält.
> Die Clavicula ist sauleicht, ist super verarbeitet und war sogar letztes Jahr im Bikepark.



ok


objektiv:
syntace stütze ist pseudo leichtbau
sram umwerfer ist murks - lieber xtr
Reset Steuersatz ist nicht mein Fall, glaub auch recht schwer.


nicht das das zeug schlecht wär - liegt eher daran das du da richtig fiese teile dran hast (clavicula, 4ti eggis) die diesen "Bleikram" halt recht deplatziert wirken lassen.

subjektiv:
Sattel ist hässlich
syntace vector carbon glaub ich nur bis 630mm breite - wär mir zu schmal
NN Reifen - damit kann man das Bike nicht auskosten, denn das kann einfach viel mehr als der Reifen.

(aber die kritik könnt ich genau na mich selbst zurück geben, der maxxis ignitor bringts genau so wenig  )


----------



## mani.r (20. Februar 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> mani.r: ich finde nicht, dass das gewicht einer hardride so egal ist. hab mei jetzt auch asgerechnet, auf welches gewicht ich komme: 17.5 kg!!



Is ja noch nicht zusammengebaut - nur gerechnet.

Hab ja nicht gesagt das es unmöglich ist siehe "Schwarzfahrer" 

Ach ja, was wiegt den Dein Rahmen mit Dämpfer und welche Gr.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruelbikebench (20. Februar 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> objektiv:
> sram umwerfer ist murks - lieber xtr



Wieso ist der Sram Umwerfer objektiv gesehen murks?


Meine Hardride wiegt 18,5kg. Und ich hab nicht auf das Gewicht geachtet.
Wie bekommt man das Vieh auf über 20?


@Schwarzfahrer
Ein wirklich sehr schönes Bike [hatte ich Dir ja schonmal geschrieben], aber wieso hast Du Dir nicht 'ne Enduro geholt, wenn es leicht sein sollte?


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

@ Lord Helmchen

objektiv:
syntace stütze ist pseudo leichtbau

Wurde auch nur wegen der Stimmigkeit zu den anderen Komponeneten verbaut, nicht rein wegen dem Gewicht.

sram umwerfer ist murks - lieber xtr

Murks würde ich nicht sagen, er funktioniert. Wollte mal ein Shimano freies Bike bauen. X.0 Umwerfer, das wärs, aber wann gibst den ?

Reset Steuersatz ist nicht mein Fall, glaub auch recht schwer.

Der Steuersatz ist super verarbeitet, hat eine gute Einpresstiefe und die Lagerung und Dichtung haben mich auch überzeugt. Hatte vorher einen FSA eingebaut und da waren die Lager nach einer Saison hin. So viele Reduziersteuersätze gibt es ja auch nicht. Chris King, ja das wärs. Geht nicht ausschließlich ums Gewicht.  

subjektiv:
Sattel ist hässlich

Aber bequem und wie du richtig sagst, subjektiv.

syntace vector carbon glaub ich nur bis 630mm breite - wär mir zu schmal

Ja, da hadere ich im Moment auch noch, ob ich nicht wieder meinen Vector DH ranbaue.

NN Reifen - damit kann man das Bike nicht auskosten, denn das kann einfach viel mehr als der Reifen.

War mal ein Versuch. Ich habe noch einen neuen Satz Fat Albert rumliegen, die mach ich danach wieder drauf.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

@ cruelbikebench

Weil ich damals noch der Meinung war ein Bike für alles bauen zu wollen, was ich mit einem 2. LRS ja auch gemacht habe.

Dann hat mir Jürgen seiner Zeit ein Bild vom Keiler Prototyp gemailt und ich wusste, das Ding muss her.
Als es soweit war, wanderten alle stabile "schwere" Teile von der Hardride an den Keiler und ich habe dann in dem Zug auch gleich die Hardride ein wenig erleichtert. Carbon und Titan bin ich hoffnungslos ausgeliefert.
Außerdem wollte ich, es hat keinen technischen Hintergrund, wieder ein Shimano freies Bike und möglichst viel Kram aus "Good Old Germany".

Übrigens, einer der Ausschlag gebenden Gründe für die Hardride, ist ja auch schon meine 2te, war das 8 eckige Oberrohr. War mal was ganz anderes und nachdem ich eins gefahren bin und dann mit Jürgen Kontakt hatte, war für mich die Entscheidung klar.

Möchte jetzt auch keinen Roman schreiben, denn eigentlich sollen hier ja Bilder rein und die kommen schnellst möglich.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2008)

gut - deine denkansätze leuchten ein.

stütze fänd ich dennoch eine scharze thomson stimmiger (die wird wohl bei mir noch den zuschlag bekommen), 

sram umwerfer hab ich schon einige verbaut und ich muss sagen - es geht bei umwerfern nix über xtr. genau deshalb werd ich meinen im moment montierten xt auch wieder raus werfen. 

steuersatz hab ich im moment auch den fsa drin, weil der war mir mit meiner sherman hinterher geworfen worden. ich spar selber schon fleißig auf einen chris king, reset mag ich irgendwie nicht. technisch zwar top aber wie ich finde einfach langweilig. 1.5 King steht bei mir im Moment ganz oben auf der Wunschliste, aber die Kosten sind halt exorbitant. 

reifen liegen bei mir noch satz hot s rum, ich glaub die kriegen die tage noch den zuschlag 

gruß,
stefan


----------



## cruelbikebench (20. Februar 2008)

Macht doch nichts, wenn man hier über die Bikes quatscht, die gepostet werden.  

Alternative zu Sram Umwerfern?! Sachs Inverse.
Wiegen 92g, bauen sehr schmal und sind unkaputtbar.


@Lord Helmchen
Den King kannste aber vergessen, wenn Du die Garantie Deiner Sau nicht erlöschen soll.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2008)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


> Macht doch nichts, wenn man hier über die Bikes quatscht, die gepostet werden.
> 
> Alternative zu Sram Umwerfern?! Sachs Inverse.
> Wiegen 92g, bauen sehr schmal und sind unkaputtbar.
> ...




auf den fotos sah er aus als hätt er mehr als paar millimeter einpresstiefe,
wie viel hat er denn?


----------



## cruelbikebench (20. Februar 2008)

Cup skirt length: 19mm; Upper stack height: 21.2mm; Lower stack height: 14.75mm.

Hier mal der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=311552&page=2&highlight=chris+king+einpresstiefe

Wollte mir das Ding nämlich auch holen. Jetzt kommt denn halt doch der Reset, wenn der Alutech das nächste mal futsch ist.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2008)

na super ich seh mich irgendwann auch schon auf so nem reset rumrollen 

taugt der x-long von alutech was?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (20. Februar 2008)

ich bin zufrieden mit dem steuersatz. (konnte aber noch nicht so viel fahren)
n kollege von mir ist schon mehr gefahren und ist sehr zufrieden.


----------



## specnic (20. Februar 2008)

der x-long ist saugeil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Februar 2008)

Wirkt in der Hand auf jeden Fall sehr wertig und unzerstörbar. Ist halt relativ schwer. Habe ihn leider auch noch nicht fahren können. Aber bald


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Februar 2008)

dann der oder der reset. mal gucken wann ich den FSA klein hab.
ich schätze nach den prüfungen 2 wochen in der heimat dürften reichen 

gruß,
stefan


----------



## cruelbikebench (20. Februar 2008)

Der Reset soll echt gut sein. Hab jedenfalls noch nichts Schlechtes gehört/gelesen.


Die Lagerschalen vom X-Long sind ok. Die originalen Lager konnte ich jedoch nach 'nem Monat oder so tauschen. Vollkommen im Eimer.

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich den Steuersatz Mitte 07 gekauft habe.

Nachdem ich -und wahrscheinlich einige andere auch- sich über die Lagerqualität [Rahmen, Steuersätze] beim Jürgen beschwert haben, hat er reagiert und [gegen Ende 2007] etwas am Fett geändert [und im Falle der Rahmen auch andere Lager verbaut]. Weiss aber nicht, ob er das auch bei den Steuersatzlagern gemacht hat.

Dann hatte ich ein paar mal das Problem, dass ich beim Fahren Spiel in den Steuersatz bekommen habe. Seitdem mir der Jürgen 'nen Edelstahlkonus gegeben hat, ist das aber behoben.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (21. Februar 2008)

Ich sag ja, der Reset ist echt nicht schlecht, King zu wenig Einpresstiefe.
Den Reset gibts auch in verschiedenen Farben.

Der X-Long steckt im Keiler


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Februar 2008)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


> Der Reset soll echt gut sein. Hab jedenfalls noch nichts Schlechtes gehört/gelesen.
> 
> 
> Die Lagerschalen vom X-Long sind ok. Die originalen Lager konnte ich jedoch nach 'nem Monat oder so tauschen. Vollkommen im Eimer.
> ...



Fahre auch den X Long und habe keine Probleme, ich habe nen Headlook verbaut der hält besser wie ne ne Kralle und löst sich net.
Die Lager sind halt Standard Industrie lager, da kannste kein Fett ändern, da die voll gekapselt sind, aber wenn kaputt dann kannste die Problemlos tauschen für wenig Geld


----------



## cruelbikebench (21. Februar 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Die Lager sind halt Standard Industrie lager, da kannste kein Fett ändern, da die voll gekapselt sind, aber wenn kaputt dann kannste die Problemlos tauschen für wenig Geld



Sicherlich kann man da das Fett ändern. Nimmt man 'ne Stecknadel und entfernt die [meist schwarze] Dichtscheibe. Schon kommt man an das Fett dran. Wird überall so gemacht. Bei Metallscheiben geht das natürlich nicht, aber die hat auch wahrscheinlich keiner im Bike.

Übrigens kann man für die Reset-Lager, die Dichtscheiben seperat kaufen.


Tauschen für wenig Geld stimmt auch nicht. Wenn man ein Lager von einem Markenhersteller kauft [SKF, FAG usw...] kommen da locker 40 Euro für ein!!! Lager zusammen. Jürgen verkauft die Lager für um die 10 Euro. Keine Ahnung von welchem Hersteller.


----------



## freeriderbtal (21. Februar 2008)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


> Sicherlich kann man da das Fett ändern. Nimmt man 'ne Stecknadel und entfernt die [meist schwarze] Dichtscheibe. Schon kommt man an das Fett dran. Wird überall so gemacht. Bei Metallscheiben geht das natürlich nicht, aber die hat auch wahrscheinlich keiner im Bike.



ich glaube kaum das sich dieser aufwand lohnen würde, zumal es wohl billiger kommt, einfach ein anderes lager zu nehmen.
also ich fahre auch den x long sowohl im downhiller alsauch im freerider und bin voll und ganz zufrieden, läuft alles noch so gut wie am ersten tag.einmal angezogen und niemehr hat sich da was gelöst


----------



## cruelbikebench (21. Februar 2008)

Kappen ab, Fett rein und Kappen wieder drauf. Das dauert vielleicht 'ne Minute.
Lager auspressen, neues einpressen, sollte deutlich länger dauern.

Es ist doch deutlich billiger, Fett für 10 cent in ein Lager [5-40 Euro] zu drücken, als ein neues Lager zu kaufen.

Wenn deine Lager natürlich alle halten und du noch keine Probleme hattest, brauchst du dir das mit dem Fett nicht antun. 


Ich jedoch hatte Probleme und keine Lust, alle paar Monate neue Lager zu kaufen und fette die Dinger darum selbst. Das Fett, das die Hersteller verwenden, ist eben nicht für die Beanspruchungsart geeignet.
Falls es dich interressiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=308800&highlight=W%E4lzlager


----------



## Kompostman (21. Februar 2008)

So, jetzt habe ich noch zewi bessere Bilder meines Keilers. Mal mit und mal ohne Blitz. Neue Hufe hat gegeben. Und endlich mal ein besseres Bild mit der 888. Trotzdem recht dunkel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2008)

Sehr schöner Keiler ! Lenkwinkel geht noch flacher, oder ?


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Februar 2008)

keiler ist geil!


----------



## Lörr (21. Februar 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> keiler ist geil!



keiler ist immer geil!...nur leider zu teuer für mich, daher wirds doch eher nix  

naja fahr ich erstamal mitm big air rennen  frühr konnt man auch mit unter 200 mm federweg fahren, warum heut nichtmehr?!?


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2008)

Das Big Air ist doch auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Außerdem muss es ja immer noch eine Steigerung geben !


----------



## Lörr (21. Februar 2008)

auch wieder wahr

PS: ich will die pedale... jetzt !!!


----------



## freeriderbtal (22. Februar 2008)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


> Kappen ab, Fett rein und Kappen wieder drauf. Das dauert vielleicht 'ne Minute.
> Lager auspressen, neues einpressen, sollte deutlich länger dauern.
> 
> Es ist doch deutlich billiger, Fett für 10 cent in ein Lager [5-40 Euro] zu drücken, als ein neues Lager zu kaufen.
> ...



ok, du redest vom einzelfall(mit dem öagerfett), ich hatte es falsch verstanden, dachte ihr redet davon, das jürgen (dessen mitarbeiter)  alle lager, die er einbauen lässt entfettet und neue schmieren lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (22. Februar 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> PS: ich will die pedale... jetzt !!!



Straitline?


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Februar 2008)

Mal ein aktuelles Bild meiner treuen Sau.



Gruß Willi!


----------



## Marina (24. Februar 2008)

kleinerer sattel und vorne die DT weg, dann wärs perfekt.
ansonsten sehr sehr schön


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2008)

Sattel und beide DoubleDreck weg ! Und den Kettenstrebenschutz.
Sonst cool in rot/schwarz !


----------



## Lörr (24. Februar 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> Straitline?



ne andere^^ die person wusste auch wer gemeint war... und vorallem was^^


----------



## specnic (25. Februar 2008)

wieso machst du vorne muddy mary und hinten big betty???


----------



## specnic (25. Februar 2008)

hi leute, hab meine sau jetzt seit drei tagen aufgebaut. mein rahmen ist aber leider jetzt schon am a... . hinterbauschraube für steckachse ist im gewinde gerissen, muss ich leider bei alutech reklamieren. aber sobald ich ne neue sau hab, stell ich sie rein.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Februar 2008)

Vor lauter Freude zu stark angezogen ?


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Änderungstipps,aber das alle so gegen die Doubletrack sind verstehe ich gar nicht.Ich fahre die Felgen jetzt schon 5 Jahre und habe noch nie etwas dran gehabt und sie mussten schon ne menge wegstecken(alleine was ich in mehreren Jahren in Portes du Soleil schon alles zerstört gesehen habe),das einzige Argument ist halt das Gewicht aber das ist mir egal.Meine Sau wiegt zum Tourenfahren 19,5 kg und ich liebe jedes Gramm an ihr!!!!! Und das mit der Reifenwahl,den Tipp habe ich von einem Freund der Rennen fährt und kann mich bis jetzt nicht beklagen.
Gruß Willi!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Februar 2008)

dieser brutal schwere und bei kettenschlag auch noch geräuschintensive kettenstrebenschutz muss trotzdem nicht sein.

der ist nicht mal hübsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (25. Februar 2008)

@marina

Hab mir grad nochmal deine Freesolo angeguckt. Was ist hier eigentlich los? Überall Gold, aber keine goldenen Kettenblattschrauben??? Bischen Schraubentuning, wenn ich bitten darf!  

MfG Björn


----------



## Marina (25. Februar 2008)

ähm... ähm.. des sagt mein freund au imma, muss ich jetz doch endlich ma machen glaub ich^^
hast nen guten günstigen shopping-tip auf dem gebiet?


----------



## Speedpower (25. Februar 2008)

Ich hab meine letzten bei bikesonlineshop.at bestellt die haben wirklich jede Schraube da und sind echt günstig bei guter Qualität.
Lohnt sich aber wohl nur in Österreich zu bestellen wenn man eh noch was anderes braucht, oder man tauscht halt gleich alle Schrauben


----------



## Marina (25. Februar 2008)

ja wenn dann richitg, dann wird glei ne ganze ladug bestellt^^
danke für den tip


----------



## cruelbikebench (26. Februar 2008)

@specnic
Wenn Du die HEX-Achse hast, werden die kleinen Schräubchen mit 5NM angezogen. Wenn nur das Gewinde im Alubolzen ausgerissen ist ist, hast Du ja nochmal Glück gehabt. 'Ne gebrochene Klemmung wäre deutlich teurer.

Kauf Dir 'nen Drehmomentschlüssel. Wie sich das gehört! Hast schließlich kein Baumarkt-Bike!


----------



## Kompostman (26. Februar 2008)

Hier die Bilder vom Schwarzfahrer:

































Gruß

Alex


----------



## san_andreas (26. Februar 2008)

Schick, schick, vorallem der weiße Keiler !


----------



## Marina (26. Februar 2008)

poooooooooooooooooorno


----------



## specnic (26. Februar 2008)

cruelbikebench: ich hab die schraube aufgedreht!!! da brauch ich keinen drehmomentschlüssel. aber das problem ist jetzt beseitigt. ich ´bin jetzt richtig begeistert von dem bike. habs auf 14,8kg gekriegt, obwohl ich kaum auf gewicht geachtet habe. ich stelle heute abend noch bilder von der hardride rein, und wenn ihr wollt auch noch ne partlist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (26. Februar 2008)

was ich vergessen habe zu sagen: zu den 14,8kg kommt noch ein kettenschutz und ein kettenspanner dazu. macht dann noch 500gramm.


----------



## woodstock (26. Februar 2008)

der keiler sieht extrem stelzig aus ... naja und von der wildsau sind wir das ja gewohnt


----------



## cruelbikebench (27. Februar 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> cruelbikebench: ich hab die schraube aufgedreht!!! da brauch ich keinen drehmomentschlüssel. aber das problem ist jetzt beseitigt. ich ´bin jetzt richtig begeistert von dem bike. habs auf 14,8kg gekriegt, obwohl ich kaum auf gewicht geachtet habe. ich stelle heute abend noch bilder von der hardride rein, und wenn ihr wollt auch noch ne partlist.



Ok. Dann hättest Du doch ein Recht zur Reklamation gehabt.  

Da es um 'ne Wildsau geht -wenn ich mich nicht schon wieder verlesen habe- bin ich mal gespannt, wie Du auf die 14,8kg gekommen bist, obwohl Du _nicht_ auf das Gewicht geachtest hast.


@Kompostman
Ich finde es echt schlimm, dass jeder auf "weiss" abfährt und sich das ganze Bike mit weissen Teilen zuballert. Bei Deinem Keiler passt das aber irgendwie. Liegt wohl an den roten Pedalen. 
Ich finde ja, dass an den schönen Keiler noch rote Tune Kettenblattschrauben gehören und ein roter Tune Würger. Dann wäre das Ding der supidupimegaturboschweinegeil.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (27. Februar 2008)

@ cruelbikebench

Das sind doch meine Schweinchen. Kompostman war nur so freundlich und hat sie für mich eingestellt.

Kompostman hat übrigens einen schönen Alu gebürsteten Keiler.


----------



## rsu (27. Februar 2008)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


> Da es um 'ne Wildsau geht -wenn ich mich nicht schon wieder verlesen habe- bin ich mal gespannt, wie Du auf die 14,8kg gekommen bist, obwohl Du _nicht_ auf das Gewicht geachtest hast.



Ich tippe mal auf artgerechte Racing Ralph Reifen oder dergleichen


----------



## Elfriede (27. Februar 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> ähm... ähm.. des sagt mein freund au imma, muss ich jetz doch endlich ma machen glaub ich^^
> hast nen guten günstigen shopping-tip auf dem gebiet?



Also Marina. Aluschrauben in Gold bekommst du meines Wissens nach am günstigsten bei:

http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/

Wenn du noch ein bischen mit Titan basteln willst bestellst du am besten hier:

http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/

Hier sind die Titanschrauben um einiges günstiger als bei Jäger. Der Händler bei Nano ist sehr nett und nimmt auch Sonderwünsche entgegen. Einfach anrufen oder mailen und er macht sich schlau, ob er dir weiterhelfen kann.

MfG Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (27. Februar 2008)

@Schwarzfahrer: Moinsen! Hast ja auch ne 77. Hab mir grad eine bestellt. Wie viele Zähne fährst du vorne und wie hast du die Spacer bei der Diabolus verteilt?
Als wie viele Scheibchen links und rechts? Evtl Foto möglich  

Bin auch grad am Basteln. Hilf mir mal bitte weiter, wie du die Teile (Führung und Kurbel) verbaut hast.

MfG Björn


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Februar 2008)

@schwarzfahrer - der geänderte sattel kommt der optik der hardride SEEEEEHR zu gute. noch reifen die den namen verdienen und das ist ne richtig geile sau 

gruß,
stefan


----------



## specnic (27. Februar 2008)

ok leute. ich hab jetzt bilder von meiner wildsau gemacht, die nur 14,8kg wiegt. schaut sie euch in meiner galerie an, bei wildsau komplett.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2008)

Nicht schlecht, die Sau. Paar schönere Bilder sind aber Pflicht und diese Tesa-Streifen sind echt übel ! Mach vielleicht Schrumpfschlauch über die Kabel, wenn sie arg schäuern.


----------



## rsu (27. Februar 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> bilder von meiner wildsau gemacht, die nur 14,8kg wiegt



Schöner Aufbau soweit, aber was die 14,8kg angeht so denke ich eher dass Deine Waage defekt ist. Das Gewicht der Reifen kenne ich zwar nicht, aber unter 16kg wiegt die Sau sicher nicht bei den Teilen (DHX Coil, 66ATA, Hügi FR). Meine wiegt ehrliche 18kg


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Februar 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau soweit, aber was die 14,8kg angeht so denke ich eher dass Deine Waage defekt ist. Das Gewicht der Reifen kenne ich zwar nicht, aber unter 16kg wiegt die Sau sicher nicht bei den Teilen (DHX Coil, 66ATA, Hügi FR). Meine wiegt ehrliche 18kg



Hi, ich fahr die leichtere Enduro sau und habe bis auf den dämpfer DURCHWEG leichtere bzw. vergleichbareTeile wie du verbaut. und sie wiegt mit richtigen reifen ehrliche 17kg. die 14,8kg sind nicht möglich. nicht mit den parts. 

gruß,
stefan


----------



## specnic (27. Februar 2008)

hi. was die tesastreifen angeht: die sind schon weg, und schläuche montiert.
was die 14,8kg angeht: ich wundere mich selbst, aber das bike wiegt ganz sicher nur 14,8kg. und wenn ich mir das gewicht mit meiner Parflist ausrechne, komm ich auch nur auf 14,7. also ich bin mir beim gewicht zu 10000000000% sicher. ich hab das bike jetzt schon mit 2 waagen gewogen, die NICHT kaputt sind und ich bin mit beiden auf 14,8 gekommen.


----------



## mani.r (27. Februar 2008)

der weiße keiler vom schwarzfahrer sieht mal richtig geil aus. gefällt mir sehr gut bis auf den Sattel aber sonst - halleluja.

specnic - hast jetzt mal den rahmen gewogen? wenn ich mal das gewicht von den teilen nur so überschlage sind 14,8 gar nicht möglich...
Aussehen ist top aber die Bremsleitungen sind etwas lang oder? Da geht noch was mit dem Gewicht!


----------



## specnic (27. Februar 2008)

hey leute, ich schwörs mit dem gewicht. und 14,8kg sind sehr wohl möglich.
meine laufrader sind besonders leicht, die kurbel, die pedale, bereifung...
alse das gewicht stimmt ganz sicher, auch wenn es auf den ersten blick nach mehr aussieht. wenn ich das bike hochhebe, merk ichs auch, dass es leichter als mein anderes bike ist, und das wiegt 16,4 kg.zu den bremsleitungen: die werden noch gekürtzt, aber danke, dass du mich daran erinnerst.


----------



## flyingscot (27. Februar 2008)

@specnic: Kannst du bei Gelegenheit mal die Partlist reinstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzfahrer (27. Februar 2008)

@ Lord Helmchen

Sobald der Nobby sich verabschiedet hat, kommen wieder ein paar dicke Alberts drauf, hab noch einen neuen Satz hier.

@ specnic

wenn ich bedenke was ich alles unternommen um unter 15 kg zu kommen, dann kann ich kaum glauben das deine Sau 14,8 kg wiegen soll.
Was für eine Rahmengröße ist es ? Ist doch komplett gepulvert ? Keine Titanfeder im Dämpfer ? Was für einen LRS fährst du ?

Ich geh jetzt meine mal wiegen, will das genaue Gewicht wissen.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2008)

@specnic: Partlist wäre echt gut ! Außer Thomson-Stütze und 5.1er Felgen erkennt man ja nicht so viel an leichten Teilen !


----------



## specnic (27. Februar 2008)

hallo!!! da ihr alle eine partlist wollt, die kommt hier:
Wildsau hardride fr rahmen schwarz eloxal mit 1.5 steuerrohr und 150mm hinterbau.66ATA gabel mod 08, steuersatz alutech x-long, vorbau u lenker sunline. bremsen louise fr, bereifung conti rubber queen, laufräder dt 5.1, pedale dmr v12 mag, thomson stütze, terry sattel,schaltgruppe kurbel... deore xt 2008, tune würger. wenn ich was wichtiges vergessen habe, dann sagt das bitte. oh, dämpfer dhx 5.0


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (27. Februar 2008)

Das soll ne Partslist sein ?

Etwas genauer kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Februar 2008)

niemals 14,8kg...


----------



## Kompostman (27. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht nur die Parts ohne Rahmen.....


----------



## Split (27. Februar 2008)

Kannst vergessen.
15,8-16,8kg so in dreh, wenn ich eine Auge zudrücke.


----------



## cruelbikebench (28. Februar 2008)

@ Schwarzfahrer
Hatte mich irgendwie schon gewundert, weil Dein Profilbild nicht zur Wildsau gepasst hat 

Da Du übrigens kurz vor'm Herzklappenscharnierabriss stehst -wegen dem Gewicht von Specnics Bike- möchte ich Dir von meiner Seite aus bestätigen, dass man sich ganz schön was einfallen lassen muss, um nicht über 15kg zu kommen   


@Specnic
Schau Dir mal die Wildsau vom Schwarzfahrer an. Die Teile und was die Sau damit wiegt.
Und jetzt schau Dir mal Deine Sau an. Da willst uns allen verklickern, dass Deine Sau leichter ist? [Hat mich schon gleich stutzig gemacht, als Du geschreiben hast, dass Du *nicht* auf das Gewicht geachtet hast und bei dem Gewicht gelandet bist.]

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie Du Deine Sau wiegst, aber da Du irgendwas von zwei Waagen geschrieben hast, meinstest Du bestimmt normale Haushaltswaagen.

Die gehen sowieso mal ziemlich ungenau und wenn Du zum Beispiel dann noch das Bike mit dem Hinterrad drauf stellst und am Lenker festhälst, um das Ding zu wiegen, zeigt die Waage Dir was falsches an.


Nehm Dir mal Dein Bike in die Hand, hab es mit beiden Rädern vom Boden ab und stell Dich mit dem Vieh auf die Waage. Gewicht notieren. Jetzt wiegst Du Dich ohne Bike. Das [vielleicht mit Taschenrechner ?!] vom aufgeschriebenen Gewicht abziehen. Jetzt weisst Du_ ungefähr_, was Dein Bike wiegt.

Am besten suchste Dir aber jemanden, der so 'ne kleine Waage hat, an die man die Bikes hängen kann. [Bike-Händler]

Mit dem von Dir angegebenen Gewicht machst Du Dich nämlich so langsam leicht lächerlich. 


Nur, weil Du ein paar "leichte" Parts dran hast, muss nicht gleich das ganze Bike leicht sein.
Ich hab auch 'ne Thomson Sattelstütze, 'nen Thomson Elite 1.5 Vorbau, 'nen Tune Würger und Tune Kettenblattschrauben, Sram X.0 Shifter und Schaltwerk, und mein Bike wiegt trotzdem etwas weniger als 19kg.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (28. Februar 2008)

@ cruelbikebench

Wegen des Herzklappenscharnierabriss mach dir mal keine Sorgen. 
Ich sehe das sehr relaxt, da es hier ja auch kein Wettbewerb sein soll, wer baut die leichteste Hardride, weil sonst sind wir alle hier im falschen Film. 
Natürlich habe ich während des Umbaus aufs Gewichts geschaut, aber das war nicht das Ziel, sonst gäbe es da noch einige Parts die zu erleichtern wären, es soll ja auch noch dem Einsatzzweck dienen. Für mich war das auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, aber der bleibt jedem selber überlassen.
Aber eins ist klar, um an der 15 kg Grenze zu kratzen ist ein verdammt teurer Spass bei so einem Bike. Ich werds aber bei Gelegenheit im Bikeshop an die Waage hängen, will jetzt auch mal wissen was es wirklich wiegt. 

So, jetzt lasst uns weiter Bilder kucken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2008)

Zahlendreher ? 18,4 kg ?


----------



## TeeWorks (28. Februar 2008)

...meine Hardride wiegt federleichte 18,7kg  

moinsen herr SA - bin dann mal beim farben panschen


----------



## flyingscot (28. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab spaßeshalber mal die Partlist von specnic logisch komplettiert und komme dann auf ca. 15.6kg. Finde ich immer noch ziemlich leicht, meine Sau wird gut 3kg schwerer, aber  dann ohne Kompromisse in der Haltbarkeit: CC-Teile an nem Freerider riecht für mich nach "Vitrinen-Bike". Aber jeder wie er möchte...


----------



## Murx (28. Februar 2008)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


> @ Schwarzfahrer
> Hatte mich irgendwie schon gewundert, weil Dein Profilbild nicht zur Wildsau gepasst hat
> 
> Da Du übrigens kurz vor'm Herzklappenscharnierabriss stehst -wegen dem Gewicht von Specnics Bike- möchte ich Dir von meiner Seite aus bestätigen, dass man sich ganz schön was einfallen lassen muss, um nicht über 15kg zu kommen
> ...



Ich steh auch kurz vorm Herzklappenabriss.
Mein Pudel FR mit ATA 2008/Pearl 3.1/Single Track/XT Kurbel/Syntace Vector/VRO/Hope Pro 2/Formula K24/Mallet/Fat Albert/Selle SLR T1 etc. wiegt knapp 16KG. Und das sind jetzt mal wirklich Leicht-Teile. Mit Minion DH statt  Fat Albert  +1.5 KG....


----------



## specnic (28. Februar 2008)

sers leute!!
IHR hattet recht, mit dem Gewicht. Ich hab das bike tatsächlich falsch gewogen, da konnte die waage nichts dafür, das war meine schuld.
ich hab das ding jetzt richtig gewogen, und komme auf ca.16,5kg.
(ich volldepp). wobei ich trotzdem finde, dass 16,5kg fur so ne hardride ziemlich leicht ist.


----------



## specnic (28. Februar 2008)

split: hast du deine hardride schon reingestellt??? hab ich die übersehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (28. Februar 2008)

klingt schon besser


----------



## Elfriede (29. Februar 2008)

Mal für die Klickfaulen:




Hoffentlich gibts bald schönere Bilder davon! Ist aber für meinen Geschmack sehr schick!


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (29. Februar 2008)

So, nun habe ich auch nachgewogen mit mehrfach quergecheckter Waage, damit es hinterher nicht heißt, die Waage wäre manipuliert  

Meine Hardride wiegt komplett wie auf den Bildern zu sehen 14,85 Kg.
Ca. 15 Kg war mein Ziel, so ist es gut und bleibt für meinen Einsatzzeck, alles außer Bikepark, denn hier kommt ja der Keiler zum Einsatz, voll einsatzfähig.


----------



## specnic (2. März 2008)

so, hab jetzt "schönere bilder" in der gallery


----------



## Marina (2. März 2008)

wie wärs wenn se dann mal reinstellst und uns nich imma suchen lässt?


----------



## MukkiMan (3. März 2008)

Hallo meine lieben " Sau" wilden freunde hier mal son bisschen hardride ^^ für euch















Gruß Mukki


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. März 2008)

hier mal 2 bilder von mir und meinem pudel...


----------



## MukkiMan (3. März 2008)

sieht gut aus^^ den Pudel DH wollte ich mir nächstes Jahr eigentlich auch zulegen... hätte da aber noch ein paar fragen. Der Rahmen ist ja XL wie groß bist du? und wie sieht das mit dem 26 zoll HR aus schleift da irgendwas ? haste den vollen FW eingestellt?

Gruß Mukki


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. März 2008)

bin 1,97. hatte leider noch nicht ausgiebig zeit zu testen. aber ich konnte trotz 26'' den federweg voll einstellen. musst halt bisschen rumprobieren. das ansprechverhalten ist super und das rad trotz der länge sehr wendig.
also mit muddy mary (baut ja ziemlich hoch) ist es schon recht knapp am sitzrohr, aber es reicht.
gewicht geht auch vollkommen in ordnung...
mehr kann ich leider auch noch nicht sagen.
ich bin zufrieden


----------



## MukkiMan (3. März 2008)

Jut danke werde dann wohl mit meinen 1,85 m eher das L Model in augenschein nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. März 2008)

ist warscheinlich die bessere wahl für dich


----------



## specnic (3. März 2008)

welchen der rahmen findet ihr besser: pudel dh oder keiler???


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. März 2008)

Pudel DH!
Der Keiler ist aber auch n sehr geiler Rahmen... ist halt alles Geschmackssache


----------



## Lörr (3. März 2008)

Keiler!*sabber*^^


----------



## specnic (3. März 2008)

denkt ihr, dass weiße rahmen in ein paar jahren immernoch INN sind???


----------



## Lörr (3. März 2008)

nein weiß ist schon jetzt nichtmehr "in"


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. März 2008)

im grunde ist doch egal was "in" und was "out" ist.
ich finde weiße rahmen schön, nur man sollte dann nicht so viele weiße parts dran bauen. schau in meine gallerie, da siehste n schönes weißes bike 
natürlich auch hier wieder ne frage der geschmäcker.


----------



## Split (3. März 2008)

Also ich saß und fuhr kurze Zeit ein Pudel DH in M bei 1,90m, ging gut nur war das Bike nicht für mich optimal eingestellt.
Der Dämpferschlitten war ganz unten, an der Schwinge in das oberste letzte loch mit 24Zoll Reifen


----------



## MukkiMan (3. März 2008)

also ob weiß immernoch in is naja ^^ ich würde behaupten so die trend farbe isses dann nicht mehr aber es wird auch keinen stören oder so ..... weil weiß is im allgemeinen auch nicht wirklich eine farbe. kannste ja mal nachschaun wie lange es schon weiße rahmen gibt......

und zu der keiler oder pudel frage ist fiinde ich schwer zu sagen würde aber eher ein keiler nehmen nur passt der nicht in mein budge.... außer ich staube einen alten team rahmen ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeonflux3dfx (5. März 2008)

Da es die First Wildsau leider nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt, wurde von meiner Besitz ergriffen


----------



## Marina (5. März 2008)

des is ja mal sooooo süß


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (5. März 2008)

Echt süß die Kleine und auch die Sau !


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (5. März 2008)

Hoffentlich krieg ich sie wieder zurück.
Wenn nicht dann ist es ein Grund eine neue zu kaufen  
wenn das nicht die Mama liest.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. März 2008)

vorsicht sonst fährt sie gleich in den nächsten bikepark


----------



## TeeWorks (5. März 2008)

...die Kleine fährt aber verdammt wenig Sag.





...wieso kommts mir so vor, als würd grad alle Welt den weißen Genuine Flite fahren? (inkl. mir)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeonflux3dfx (5. März 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ...die Kleine fährt aber verdammt wenig Sag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meiner ist aber ein Gel Flow Ti 316


----------



## TeeWorks (5. März 2008)

wurscht, ums Prinzip gehts   ...aber sind halt schon sehr geil die Dingers.


----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2008)

@Teeworks: is wohl übertrieben.. Das ist gerade mal der zweite hier !
@aeonflux: süß, Dein Töchterlein. Sie kann ja in zwei, drei Jahren mit meinem Kleinen riden gehen.


----------



## TeeWorks (5. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Teeworks: is wohl übertrieben.. Das ist gerade mal der zweite hier !



...also ich hab schon ne gute handvoll gesehn 



> @aeonflux: süß, Dein Töchterlein. Sie kann ja in zwei, drei Jahren mit meinem Kleinen riden gehen.



...oh gott... wo das noch hinführt, 20" DH-Fullies für 3-5 jährige!


----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2008)

@Teeworks: Vielleicht baut mir der Jürgen ja einen Frischling für meinen Kleinen ! Gibts die Fox 40 eigentlich auch für Kids ?


----------



## cruelbikebench (6. März 2008)

*@ aeonflux3dfx*
Alutech "my first Wildsau" gibt es noch. Vielleicht nicht mehr über'n Jürgen, aber es gibt sie noch.  

Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (6. März 2008)

@ san_andreas: Und mir müßte der Jürgen eine "Lady-Wildsau" bruzzeln so mit abfallenden Oberrohr, Pink und ne 66 getravelt auf 10 mm  
( wenns geht mit ETA   )


----------



## Maui (8. März 2008)

2 konntes es wieder nicht lassen und musten sich einen Keiler zulegen. welchen ihr besser finde schaut selbst...
* Keilerei *


----------



## TeeWorks (8. März 2008)

geile flames! sehr schön aufgebaut!  der hier gefällt mir besser als der panzergraue. 

( für mich persönlich hätte ich aber den hinterbau auch weiß gemacht und ne weiße 888WC eingebaut   )


----------



## Split (8. März 2008)

Sehr schöne Räder.
Ich bin eher fürs graue (hab ja selber ein Rahmen in Eisengrau),
nur halt die Aussattung am anderen ist  besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2008)

Der rot-weiße ist der Hammer !   
Da gefallen mir sogar die Flames !
Wieso ist der SLR so breit ?


----------



## reuber (9. März 2008)

is zwar n reuber.... is aba mitm herzen eine sau! ;-)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. März 2008)

der hände hoch kommt vom Jü?

zumindest die Hackengas hab ich mal bei nem anderen deutschen Edelhersteller in nem ganz kleinen Dorf in Niedersachsen rumhängen gesehen 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## reuber (9. März 2008)

klaa kommt der vom jürgen...  is n ddu ct... mit ausfallenden vom kalle!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. März 2008)

jo hab grad die filzbrille abgenommen - ist in ordnung


----------



## gabbacore (9. März 2008)

@ aeonflux3dfx 
Das Problem kenne ich auch, kaum können sie laufen schon klauen sie einem das Bike 




Das ist Jannis der Sohn meines Kumpel


----------



## Marina (11. März 2008)

na ich weiß schon genau, warum ich nie kinder haben werde 
alles meine spielsachen


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (12. März 2008)

So hat jeder sein Spielzeug !

Ride on !


----------



## old_school (14. März 2008)

Meine Wildsau habe ich hier schon einmal vorgestellt. Für die Saison 2008 habe ich ihr DeeMax mit Muddy Mary Freeride und größere Bremsscheiben spendiert.
Zum Vergleich noch einmal das alte Foto: 



Auf eine schöne Saison 2008 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reuber (14. März 2008)

yeah.... rosa crankis!! die hat icjh auch immer dran bloß mit silber!! tight!


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. März 2008)

@ old_school:

hat sich doch gelohnt, sieht sehr gut aus, den Bremssatteladapter hinten würde ich jedoch auch noch schwarz machen!


----------



## Marina (14. März 2008)

also ohne deemax hats mir besser gefallen^^*


----------



## old_school (14. März 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> also ohne deemax hats mir besser gefallen^^*


@ Marina:

Die Wildsau läuft jetzt aber deutlich besser als mit den Double Tracks und sieht meiner Meinung nach auch freundlicher aus, vorher war der Gesamteindruck ein wenig zu streng. An meinem Nicolai 2MXTB sahen die gelben Laufräder in Verbindung mit der grünen Domain Federgabel auf jeden Fall ziemlich wirr aus, also habe ich getauscht, ist ja auch billiger als kaufen.
happy trails ;-)


----------



## specnic (14. März 2008)

meiner meinung nach sieht die hardride jetzt noch besser aus.
bist du mit den reifen zufrieden?? wie sind die bei nässe???


----------



## old_school (14. März 2008)

@ specnic:

Gerade bei Nässe sind die Muddy Mary Freeride Reifen ganz hervorragend, wie ja auch der Name sagt.
happy trails ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (14. März 2008)

ja ok DT sind auch nich so das wahre, aber das gelb is einfach nich mein fall^^*


----------



## specnic (15. März 2008)

gibts die nicht auch in schwarz?


----------



## rsu (15. März 2008)

Ne, die Deemax sind immer gelb. Man kann sich aber mit den X823/EX auch nen schwarzen LR Satz bauen und braucht keine Spezialspeichen.


----------



## Kompostman (15. März 2008)

Nur die Deetrax gibbet in Schwarz.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. März 2008)

in Braunschweig am Bunker auf dem Nuss"berg"





neu:
Nokian Pellen
RF Stütze


grob 17kg


----------



## specnic (15. März 2008)

schönes bike. geht aber noh leicher oder?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. März 2008)

denk dir die Marzocchi Reifen (1100g) weg und Ignitor 2.35 Exception drauf = 16kg ---> Tendenz fallend.

also ich schätz 15,5kg sind ohne größere Probleme drin. für komplett stahlfeder und 90kg fahrer in ordnung, oder?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## specnic (15. März 2008)

das wäre absolut spitze


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. März 2008)

und die 500g krieg ich auch noch raus.
ich mein DX Pedalen runter und leichte drauf sind 200g weg. 
leichtere schläuche, anderer kettenstrebenschutz und evtl andere griffe.

fertig ists. kein test. 


aber ich bin ehrlich:
1. bin ich jetzt schon finanziell total abgebrannt
2. geht die karre so geil ab das ich lieber damit rum hacke als mir über Gewichtsoptimierung Gedanken zu machen!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. März 2008)

heute ist mein pudel wieder gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2008)

Sehr schön ! 
Hier mal zwei Teaser von meinem G-Boxx DH Pudel !


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. März 2008)

sexy...
wieviel wiegt der rahmen und geht da auch n 26" laufrad hinten rein?


----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2008)

Hab ihn noch nicht wiegen können !
Der Frame ist noch beim Jürgen, muß ja noch lackiert werden ! Die Bilder hat er mir schon mal als Vorspeise geschickt !  
Bei mir kommt ein 26" Hinterrad rein, soll laut Jürgen auch bei vollem Federweg von 218mm funktionieren.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. März 2008)

sieht mit 26 auch viel besser aus...
welche farbe wirds?


----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2008)

Finde auch, dass ein 26" vorne und hinten wesentlich besser aussieht !
Bin bisher auch nur 26er gefahren.
Farbe wird noch nicht verraten....
Was ist an Deinem Pudel gemacht worden ?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. März 2008)

bei mir wurde an der BMA noch was geändert.
ich kann leider nur eine einstellung fahren mit 26" hinterrad und muddy mary wenn ich 218mm federweg fahren will.
mit nem reifen welcher nicht so hoch ist kann ich mein tretlager noch bisschen senken.

offtopic: wie hoch baut der minion dh?


----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2008)

Hast Glück, dass meine Teile grade hier rumliegen und auf ihren Einsatz warten. Mein Minion DH R UST in 2,5" ist auf der Deemax-Felge bis zur Stollenoberkante ca. 5,5 cm hoch.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. März 2008)

das ist schonmal 1cm weniger als bei der muddy mary
danke für die info


----------



## Kompostman (15. März 2008)

Ich finde den Rahmen in Silber schon sehr sexy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. März 2008)

kommt aber noch pulver...


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. März 2008)

Da hat sich am Rahmen aber noch das ein oder andere verändert, im Gegensatz zu den Bildern auf der Homepage... Sieht wirklich super aus, bin gespannt!


----------



## Blackhawk88 (16. März 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Da hat sich am Rahmen aber noch das ein oder andere verändert, im Gegensatz zu den Bildern auf der Homepage... Sieht wirklich super aus, bin gespannt!



siehst du was was ich nicht seh?


----------



## xMARTINx (16. März 2008)

sehr geil das teil,bin gespannt aufs fertige bike


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2008)

Ich denke auch, das sich noch was getan hat: das Unterrohr ist z.B. stärker gebogen und die Dämpferaufnahme ist bis zum Steuerrohr gezogen.


----------



## rsu (16. März 2008)

Inzwischen kann der Jürgen wirklich sehr schön schweißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2008)

Finde ich auch ! Die 3 Wochen alte Wildsau Hardride von einem Kumpel ist auch wirklich sehr schön geschweißt !
@Danger Deluxe: es kommen noch Pulver und Eloxal


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. März 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Inzwischen kann der Jürgen wirklich sehr schön schweißen



jupps mein schweinchen hat mich da auch positiv überrascht.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (16. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, das sich noch was getan hat: das Unterrohr ist z.B. stärker gebogen und die Dämpferaufnahme ist bis zum Steuerrohr gezogen.



ahja! jetzt seh ichs auch...


----------



## Kompostman (16. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, das sich noch was getan hat: das Unterrohr ist z.B. stärker gebogen und die Dämpferaufnahme ist bis zum Steuerrohr gezogen.



Sieht viel besser so aus! Wenn es jetzt noch Trigger gäbe......


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2008)

Habe mit Nicolai, äh Universal Transmissions gemailt: Trigger sollen dieses Jahr noch kommen. Sind wohl doch aufwendiger in der Entwicklung !


----------



## specnic (16. März 2008)

kann man bei einer hardride mit 1.5 eigendlich ne rs boxxer fahren?? wie wendig ist man da?


----------



## Heiko_München (16. März 2008)

Extrem heiß!!!     

...und ganz schön viele und fette Gussets im Steuerrohrbereich   

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2008)

Weiß jemand, was dieses kleine Ding auf der Kettenstrebe sein könnte, das wie ein Kettenglied aussieht, kurz hinter dem Antriebsritzel ?


----------



## Kompostman (16. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe mit Nicolai, äh Universal Transmissions gemailt: Trigger sollen dieses Jahr noch kommen. Sind wohl doch aufwendiger in der Entwicklung !



Das klingt ja mal gut. Mit Triggern wäre das für mich eine ernsthafte Alternative!


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was dieses kleine Ding auf der Kettenstrebe sein könnte, das wie ein Kettenglied aussieht, kurz hinter dem Antriebsritzel ?



könnte mir vorstellen das da so ne Art Kettenführung oder so dran kommt, ist zwar nicht wirklich logisch, aber was anderes fällt mir dazu net ein.

Also beim Pudel G Boxx auf der Alutech seite gibs diese Halterung net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> könnte mir vorstellen das da so ne Art Kettenführung oder so dran kommt, ist zwar nicht wirklich logisch, aber was anderes fällt mir dazu net ein.
> 
> Also beim Pudel G Boxx auf der Alutech seite gibs diese Halterung net



Also ich fänds logisch. Wenn die Kettenstrebe beim Einfedern hochschnellt, läßt vermutlich die Kettenspannung etwas nach (oberhalb der Kettenstrebe) und evtl. könnte sie dann vom vorderen Zahnkranz rutschen.
Ist nur so ne Vermutung...


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2008)

Habe mit JÜ gemailt:
Das ist tatsächlich eine kleine Halterung für eine kleine Kettenführung aus dem Hause Nicolai / UT. Werde mich dort mal erkundigen.
Die Kettenspannung wird übrigens über verschiebliche Ausfallenden hergestellt. Die sind nur auch noch nirgends abgebildet.


----------



## TeeWorks (20. März 2008)

was is das dann fürn Ausfallende an dem Rahmen auf den Bildern?! Du darfst dann sozusagen nen Prototypen fahren   

P.S: finally back out of the powder.


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. März 2008)

Nachdem hier ja schon einige ihren Nachwuchs auf ihren Rädern präsentiert haben, werde ich meinen Sohn auch mal zum besten geben.
Musste noch ein bisschen tricksen,aber er hat schon eine menge Spaß mit seinem neuen Spielzeug.                                                 



Und auch noch mein Freeridehardtail und Zugmaschine für den Kinderanhänger, da es ja eigentlich ein Alutech ist aber ich ja auch meinen Kollegen unterstützen muss.




Gruß Willi!


----------



## old_school (24. März 2008)

hey, jetzt habe ich endlich begriffen, dass der wiesmann singletrailer ein kinderanhänger ist. schade auch, dass my first wildsau nicht mehr gebaut wird, oder doch


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (24. März 2008)

Nein leider nicht mehr


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (25. März 2008)

@ WilliWildsau

Schöner Garten !
Da kann der Kleine sich ja richtig austoben.


----------



## reuber (25. März 2008)

jz bin ich wenigstens nich mehr der einzige reuber!  
aba tu die sattelstützte weiter rein...


----------



## reuber (25. März 2008)

die reuber crew... des 4. fehlt aba aufm bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (25. März 2008)

@Schwarzfahrer
ja im Garten hat er schon eine menge spass und noch ein Vorteil ist, dass wir direkt am Wald wohnen,also kann er sofort durchs Unterholz treiben 

 @ reuber
dass wird denn Frank aber freuen,dass sich bei dir gleich 4 Hände Hoch rumtreiben und das mit der Sattelstütze mach ich ja beim springen aber wenn du den Kinderanhänger ziehen musst ist es schon besser wenn sie ein Stück höher ist 

Gruß Willi!


----------



## Wildsäule (25. März 2008)

Meine kleine Sau 




Alutech DDU Standard
Marzocchi 66 ETA Light
Magura Louise FR 180/180
Alutech Standard Nabe Hr / Dt swiss Hügi Vr / Alutech MX Felgen
Schwalbe Al Mighty HR / Big Betty VR
Alutech Steuersatz
Truvativ Holzfeller mit Isis Gigapipe Team DH / Alutech Bashguard
Truvativ Boxguide
Shimano XT shortcage Schaltwerk
Alutech Lenker/Sattelstüzte
Titec Sattel

PS.: Danke Jürgen für den Spacer !


----------



## TeeWorks (26. März 2008)

huiii, krasses pferd! 
...aber ich will mit dem hinterbau nicht da einschlagen wo die gabel vorn die 17cm hindernis weg gesaugt hat  - hab allerdings keine ahnung davon, is das echt fahrbar?


----------



## Wildsäule (26. März 2008)

Das geht gut, die Schläge muss man schon mit weichen Knien ausgleichen oder man schifft um dicke Dinger drumrum - ist wendigwie ne Sau. Das Handgelenk danks. Falls der Bock dochmal versucht einen ab zuschmeißen halten einen die Klicks. Fahr aber sonst keine Klicks, nur am Hardtail und nur im DH. 
Die Gabel hat 3,5cm Sag um den Lenkwinkel etwas zu minimieren und ist dann auch nicht so krass wie er da aussieht. Falls mal dirt ansteht - was eher nicht passiert - lässt die Gabel absenken und ist dann buckelhart.

Macht Saumässig spass und war mehr als ein Just-for-fun-Bike in Pornooptik gedacht.


----------



## reuber (26. März 2008)

sry... aba ich find des is echt n schmarn mehr als 140mm federweg in n hardtail reinzuhaun!! vorne schluckts alles weg und hinten hauts dann wie sau hinterher!


----------



## specnic (26. März 2008)

ich würde die gabel abgesenkt fahren. wie weit kannst du die absenken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (26. März 2008)

naja, wenn du n dh-ht willst sind über 140 garnicht so verkehrt, hab auch 150 vorne im ht und bin froh drüber. fährst halt einfach frontlastiger. klar, zum leichten freeriden isses überflüssig und über dirt, street und 4x wollen wir garnich erst reden.
bei 170 aufwärts wirds grenzwertig, mit 170 müsste man ausprobieren, ob es nich zu hoch baut.


----------



## reuber (26. März 2008)

150mm sin ja noch irgendwo ok aba ich find 170mm zu viel.. naja wenn du damit zurecht kommst! 

hast du hinten viele platte??


----------



## Marina (26. März 2008)

ich? keinen einzigen  da muss man aber sehen, dass ich bissl leichter bin wie die meisten männlichen kollegen und nich so derbe runterprügel mitm ht^^ (wobei... hatte auch mitm fully in über 2 jahren bisher nur 1 platten... ich hab einfach glück^^)


----------



## rsu (26. März 2008)

reuber schrieb:


> sry... aba ich find des is echt n schmarn mehr als 140mm federweg in n hardtail reinzuhaun!! vorne schluckts alles weg und hinten hauts dann wie sau hinterher!



Na, wie wärs mit leben und leben lassen  Kenne da auch jemanden dem das taugt und der fährt sicher manchem hier noch was vor


----------



## Wildsäule (26. März 2008)

Also der Reihe nach.

Absenken geht nur ganz oder garnicht, abgesenkt sind noch 3cm Federweg übrig und die prügelhart.   

Platte Reifen ? Anzahl 0, es lebe der All Mächtige !!!   

Zu hoch kommst auch nicht, für meinen Geschmack, da es wie gesagt 3,5cm negative Federweg hat.  

Hab das Rad schon mit Marzocchi DirtJumper mit 130mm aus nen Big Hit gefahren, mit ner Pike und einer Fox 36. Aber die 66 verrichtet nen SUPER Dienst.  

Michael Schnell fahrt im Hardtail ne Fox 36 und ist ungeschlagen in seiner Klasse und schneller als die meisten Fully Piloten.  
Ist nur ein Beispiel und in keiner Weise will ich mit ihm Vergleichen.

Viele Kumpels waren anfangs auch Skepisch  , bis sie mal gefahren sind.  

Einzig der sehr kurze Radstand gepaart mit der vermeintlichen Laufruhe durch den flachen Lenkwinkel ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und bedarf aller Sinne sonst biegt es dir unterm A..... weg.  Das nächst mal nen 10-15mm Längere Kettenstrebe, dann bei TFF2.

Und obendrein, ich wollt nen Pornohardtail mit schönen Optik und auf jedenfall ein ALUTECH. Es ist schwarz es ist schön ich liebe es. Würd nur noch gegen ein DDU TFf 2 tauschen. Noch heftiger.   

Und ist ja nicht so als hätte ich nur das Eine. 

Gruss und haut net so fest


----------



## Lörr (26. März 2008)

hmmm ich dachte wenn die gabel durch das ETA abgesenkt is sollte man se ums verrecken nicht belasten ...


----------



## Wildsäule (26. März 2008)

Abgesenkt fahr ich ja nur in der Ebene von Punkt A nach B und auch nur wenn ich elig hab.


----------



## Lörr (26. März 2008)

^^ war eigendlich auf die aussage bezogen: Falls mal dirt ansteht - was eher nicht passiert - lässt die Gabel absenken und ist dann buckelhart.


----------



## Wipp (26. März 2008)

Wildsäule schrieb:


> Und obendrein, ich wollt nen Pornohardtail mit schönen Optik und auf jedenfall ein ALUTECH. Es ist schwarz es ist schön ich liebe es.



ja das ist dir auch gelungen. Mir gefällts auch prima. Ich hatte auch anfangs 170mm im DDU CT und keineswegs das Gefühl, das das zu hoch baut. Allerdings waren mit der verbauten 66VF(also ohne ETA) dann keine agilen Sprints im Flachland mehr möglich. Deshalb hab ich sie dann auch abgesenkt, um dem klassischen Dirt näherzukommen. Einen Freerider hab ich ja schliesslich.
Neue Bilder von beiden (DDU Sonderbau in Endfassung und Hardride jetzt mit gekürztem Sattelrohr) folgen.

cu

wipp


----------



## reuber (26. März 2008)

Wildsäule schrieb:


> Michael Schnell fahrt im Hardtail ne Fox 36 und ist ungeschlagen in seiner Klasse und schneller als die meisten Fully Piloten.
> Ist nur ein Beispiel und in keiner Weise will ich mit ihm Vergleichen.



n freund von mir is jahre lang mit seiner revelation und 130mm federweg die dh pisten runtergeprügelt und is bei rennen in der fully klasse teilweise unter die ersten 3 gfahrn!

aba wenns dir taugt dann paaaassts ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (29. März 2008)

Ist zwar keine Sau, sondern nur ein Pudel, aber immerhin ein Alutech ...


----------



## specnic (30. März 2008)

nice!! gewicht??


----------



## Sir Galahad (30. März 2008)

18,2 ohne Pedale. Ist aber nicht auf Gewicht optimiert. Mit dieser Ausstattung gehts eh nur in den Park. Für Touren kommt ne Fox 36 Talas, ein leichterer LRS und Sattel drauf. Dann sinds nur noch 15,3.


----------



## specnic (30. März 2008)

hört sich gut an


----------



## lipmo51 (30. März 2008)

endlich fertig !!!


----------



## chri55 (30. März 2008)

schickes Teil. aber übt die fette Schwinge nicht einen gewaltigen (Hebel-) Druck auf den Dämpfer aus? ich mein, mehr als normal?


----------



## lipmo51 (30. März 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> schickes Teil. aber übt die fette Schwinge nicht einen gewaltigen (Hebel-) Druck auf den Dämpfer aus? ich mein, mehr als normal?





???? Wie meinste das????


----------



## chri55 (30. März 2008)

naja also ich hab keine Ahnung, deshalb frag ich ja.  der Schlag von unten (z.b. Bodenwelle) müsste doch durch die große Hebelkraft eig. verstärkt werden. wie funktioniert das dann bei gleich harten Federn im Vergleich zu anderen Rahmen?

sorry, wenn ich mich verwirrend ausdrücke


----------



## lipmo51 (30. März 2008)

ich habe keine Ahnung wie sich das zu anderen verhält,das ist mein erstes DH bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (30. März 2008)

ach egal, schönes Rad und gut.


----------



## TheTomminator (30. März 2008)

Bei den Hebeln zählen immer beide Enden. Daraus errechnet sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis. Das ist bei Alutech im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes recht hoch, was wiederum vor-und Nachteile hat. Solange der Dämpfer nicht schmilzt oder bricht funktioniert es also.

Ich finde den Keiler sehr hübsch. Tät vieleicht noch ne Titanfeder reinbauen und ne ander Kettenführung ranschrauben...
Was  sind das eigentlich für felgen und wer baut lenker mit soviel Reis?


----------



## lipmo51 (30. März 2008)

holzfeller lenker

alutech mx felgen


----------



## Lörr (30. März 2008)

sieht man doch auch an den schriftzügen aufm lenker.... 

schöner keiler, nur zu weiß


----------



## specnic (30. März 2008)

ich würd noch a bit farbe ins spiel bringen


----------



## Wipp (30. März 2008)

also mir gefällt der keiler 
viel spass damit

wipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2008)

Schöner Pudel, schöner Keiler ! Die weißen Felgen hätten nicht unbedingt sein müssen.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (31. März 2008)

Schöner Keiler, Gratulation !


----------



## hans_bert (8. April 2008)

meine Sau auf dem neusten Stand!


----------



## specnic (8. April 2008)

geil


----------



## Marina (8. April 2008)

gooooold, so muss das sein


----------



## xMARTINx (8. April 2008)

schick aber mach mal bitte nen bild wo man mehr vombike sieht


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (9. April 2008)

Endlich fertig


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2008)

Nice !


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. April 2008)

Hi.
Mein Keiler im Aufbau... aber bald fertig!




Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Frorider Ben (9. April 2008)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Mein Keiler im Aufbau... aber bald fertig!
> 
> 
> ...



Hi coole sache
haste dich doch für den Keiler entschieden, gute sache.

Ride On
Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (9. April 2008)

achwas, der kiwi is auch mit im club^^
wenn sich der lackierer ma beeilen würd köntn ich mein neues babe endlich auch präsentieren... macht euch auf was gefasst, es wird n bissl tussig^^


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2008)

Mein Getriebehündchen (wird wohl eher ne Dogge...) kommt Anfang nächste Woche !


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. April 2008)

Hey Kiwi, weg vom Orange? Klappt das System mit der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau nicht? 

@ san_andreas: Kannst Du schon mal einen kleinen Zwischenstand posten, bin total gespannt!!


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2008)

Der Zwischenstand hat sich noch nicht geändert. Soll heißen, es gibt noch keine neuen Bilder. Da ich meinen Farbwunsch wirklich in letzter Minute geändert habe, mußte der Rahmen noch einen Umweg über den Pulverer nehmen, das hat jetzt knapp drei Wochen gekostet. Sobald der Rahmen da ist, kriegt ihr ihn zu sehen !


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. April 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> achwas, der kiwi is auch mit im club^^
> wenn sich der lackierer ma beeilen würd köntn ich mein neues babe endlich auch präsentieren... macht euch auf was gefasst, es wird n bissl tussig^^



hoffentlich nicht pink oder rosa mit Leopardenfell, sowas hatte ich letztens hier in alfeld rumfahren sehen


----------



## xMARTINx (10. April 2008)

wird bestimmt sowas,aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen...


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (10. April 2008)

ich weiß wies aussehen wird 
ist schon fast tussiger als 





> pink oder rosa mit Leopardenfell


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. April 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> ich weiß wies aussehen wird
> ist schon fast tussiger als


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. April 2008)

Hier der wohl letzte Teil von pimp my Keiler für 2008:







Neuer Sattel, neue Bremsen (Avid Code weg, dafür Formula Oro Bianco), neuer Lenker, Kurbeln schwarz lackiert und nun mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 18.8 kg, komplett wie auf dem Bild... ich fürchte den Schaltzug muss ich noch ein Stück kürzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. April 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> hoffentlich nicht pink oder rosa mit Leopardenfell, sowas hatte ich letztens hier in alfeld rumfahren sehen



jemand zuviel an den dämpfen der papierfabrik geschnüffelt? 
Was bin ich froh da raus zu sein 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## san_andreas (10. April 2008)

@timbojoketown: Sehr schön ! Fast das einzige Tribalbike, das mir gefällt.


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. April 2008)

Bin ehrlich gesagt auch großer Tribalverächter! Wenn der Rahmen sich bewährt, bekommt er für nächstes Jahr einen tribalfreien Anstrich, obwohl ich es mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so schlimm finde!


----------



## specnic (10. April 2008)

timbowjoketown:
sehr geil der keiler. aber wieso hast du deine avid code gegen die formula gewechselt??? die code ist doch top, oder???


----------



## Frorider Ben (10. April 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> jemand zuviel an den dämpfen der papierfabrik geschnüffelt?
> Was bin ich froh da raus zu sein
> 
> Gruß,
> Stefan



der die Farbkombi fährt bestimmt.

Man gut das ich nicht da direkt wohne sondern 6km weiter Richtung Hannover, da riechst du den scheiß net mehr.

@timbowjoketown
gefällt mir gut dein Keiler, die Tribals finde ich garnet mal so schimm.
Meine Codes würde ich im mom auch lieber verkaufen, Trotz entlüften etc. 0 Druckpunkt außer die Belagsschraube voll reingedreht


----------



## specnic (10. April 2008)

ist die code net so toll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (10. April 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> ist die code net so toll?



Doch doch, nur musste die nach dem Kauf meistens Entlüften, da die ab Werk schluderig befüllt ist. Naja irgendwas muss ich wohl falsch gemacht haben, da mein druckpunkt trotzdem nicht gut ist, morgen ist neue Bremsflüssigkeit da da wirds noch mal gemacht.
ich bin letztens in Thale mit einer gefahren da war der Druckpunkt hammer geil, aber auch erst nach dem entlüften


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. April 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Hey Kiwi, weg vom Orange? Klappt das System mit der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau nicht?
> 
> @ san_andreas: Kannst Du schon mal einen kleinen Zwischenstand posten, bin total gespannt!!


Hallo.
Hatte mal Lust auf ein anderes Hinterbausystem und mehr Federweg... bin gespannt, wie der Keiler läuft.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## hans_bert (11. April 2008)

Hier noch mal ein paar Pics, für die die es genau sehen wollten!


----------



## Marina (11. April 2008)

also das pink und grün an den pedalen hätt ned sein müssen, aber das gold reißts wieder raus


----------



## hans_bert (11. April 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> also das pink und grün an den pedalen hätt ned sein müssen, aber das gold reißts wieder raus


Das muß so sein!(Hans Ray special edition geht ein 10er an bedürftige)
Hab aber noch schwarze Platten zum tauschen


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2008)

@hans bert : Gibts noch ein Bild, wo das Bike ganz drauf ist ?


----------



## rsu (11. April 2008)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> ... bin gespannt, wie der Keiler läuft.


 Sag nicht dass Du vorher noch nicht auf einem Keiler gesessen bist oder gibt man einfach mal so so viel Geld für nen Rahmen aus?


----------



## lipmo51 (11. April 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Sag nicht dass Du vorher noch nicht auf einem Keiler gesessen bist oder gibt man einfach mal so so viel Geld für nen Rahmen aus?




Also "ich" hab meinen Keiler einfach so gekauft,ohne Probefahrt.
Hat alles super gepasst,und ich komme gut damit klar.Hier bei uns in der Gegend gibts keine Möglichkeiten irgendwelche Bikes probe zu fahren.Nur Scott...... :-(


----------



## hans_bert (11. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @hans bert : Gibts noch ein Bild, wo das Bike ganz drauf ist ?








Bitte hier! Oder bei meinen Bildern gibts noch mehr!


----------



## flyingscot (11. April 2008)

Jetzt gehts endlich los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. April 2008)

ui geil!!Viel Spass beim Schrauben


----------



## Stolle89 (11. April 2008)

So hier mal mein Schmückstück


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2008)

Das Dormantgrün ist der Hammer !!!
@Stolle 89: Schön aufgebaut !
@Flyingscot: Schönen Abend beim Schrauben !


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. April 2008)

@ specnic: Bei der Code war ich mit dem Druckpunkt nicht besonders glücklich. Ich bin damals von der Gustl auf die Avid umgestiegen und war von der Bremskraft und dem Druckpunkt enttäuscht. Bei der Bianco ist der Druckpunkt knackig, damit komm ich besser klar und zudem ist die Bremse auch noch leichter!


----------



## flyingscot (12. April 2008)

Gerade geboren und sich gleich einsauen... der kleine Frischling.






Bis auf die schwergehenden Dämpferbuchsen und das komplette DOT der Vorderradbremse auf der Straße beim Einbremsen ist die Geburt relativ glatt gegangen.


----------



## lipmo51 (12. April 2008)

ich steh auf dieses grün.....


----------



## Marina (12. April 2008)

klappt das mit deiner klemme und der wippe an der hardride?


----------



## flyingscot (12. April 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> klappt das mit deiner klemme und der wippe an der hardride?



Ja, hatte ich ausprobiert, bevor ich die Klemme bestellt habe. Ist aber sehr knapp. Die darf sich nur nicht verdrehen, aber das gilt glaube ich für jede Klemme.


----------



## specnic (12. April 2008)

die tune klemme darf sich verdrehen, gibt halt immer ausnahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (12. April 2008)

darf man fragen, was es mit dem problem der sattelklemme auf sich hat?  

schönes teil


----------



## flyingscot (12. April 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> darf man fragen, was es mit dem problem der sattelklemme auf sich hat?



Die Wippe bewegt sich sehr weit hoch, sodaß die Klemme zwischen die Wippe passen muss ohne dass es anschlägt. Und dieser Zwischenraum ist nicht besonders üppig beim Hardride FR.


----------



## Split (13. April 2008)

Das Problem war doch eher bei den kleineren Größen, oder nicht?


----------



## lipmo51 (13. April 2008)

Split schrieb:


> Das Problem war doch eher bei den kleineren Größen, oder nicht?



Kommst du aus Detmold?
Wieso willste deinen Pudel verkaufen?


----------



## flyingscot (13. April 2008)

Split schrieb:


> Das Problem war doch eher bei den kleineren Größen, oder nicht?



Gut möglich, da bei den größeren Modellen das Sattelrohr schon deutlich länger ist. Ich habe hier Größe M.


----------



## TeeWorks (13. April 2008)

ach ok, danke der Info. 
...dann dürfte bei meiner Large Hardride single nix sein 

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (13. April 2008)

Na dann dürfte es bei mir auch keine Probleme geben, fahre auch hardride L


----------



## flyingscot (13. April 2008)

Split schrieb:


> Na dann dürfte es bei mir auch keine Probleme geben, fahre auch hardride L



Ich bin auf Nummer sicher gegangen und habe es ohne Dämpfer ausprobiert.


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. April 2008)

@flyingscot: das bike find ich super, aber dieser sattel... einfach nur grausig. wird oft verbaut in letzter zeit, ich weiß nur nicht warum...


----------



## specnic (13. April 2008)

flyingscot: hammer bike! der vorbau gefällt mir nicht so, ist aber geschmackssache.
timbwjoketown: ich find den sattel gar nicht so schlecht,
der ist auch voll bequem


----------



## flyingscot (13. April 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @flyingscot: das bike find ich super, aber dieser sattel... einfach nur grausig. wird oft verbaut in letzter zeit, ich weiß nur nicht warum...



Soll halt sehr robust sein, 8mm-Gestell und Cordura-Bezug, und dabei wesentlich komfortabler als der Freak. Passt also rein "formal" ganz gut zum Einsatzzweck.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass der ziemlich schwer ist und der Bezug auch nicht besonders gut zu reinigen ist, ist mein Eindruck sehr positiv, sowohl optisch als auch sitztechnisch.

Ich kann aber beispielsweise nicht verstehen das hier im Forum diverse Bikes mit einem SLR TT ausgestatt werden, am CCler ok, aber an nem Big Bike?


----------



## TeeWorks (13. April 2008)

jo mei... wennst drauffliegst und das ding schrottest bist halt selber schuld... aber bis da hin, why not - ein robuster dh sattel is zumindest fürs geldsäckel sicher angenehmer


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. April 2008)

So lang er Dir taugt ist es ja genau das Richtige und den Sattel auszutauschen sollte das kleinste Problem sein... Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. April 2008)

Hier ist mein Keiler:










Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Marina (14. April 2008)

ich versteh ja nich wie ihr alle so auf raw abfahren könnt^^*
aber keiler is keiler und keiler is schön 
gewicht?


----------



## xMARTINx (14. April 2008)

die bremsen sehen ein wenig unterdimensioniert aus,sattel passt auch net aber ansonsten schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (15. April 2008)

@Kiwi: Willkommen im Club der Wildsäue, sieht ja ganz gut aus, naja ich hätte ihn noch Pulvern lassen.


----------



## Richi2000 (15. April 2008)

@kiwi
Das gute alte Patriot 66 ist wohl naß geworden und etwas gewachsen 
Na ja Fw kann nur durch mehr Fw ersetzt werden


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2008)

Schöner Keiler ! Nur auf dem Bild von der Seite sehen die Winkel schon extrem flach aus !


----------



## specnic (15. April 2008)

sehr geil


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. April 2008)

Danke sehr!
Das Gewicht weiss ich noch nicht. Werde es demnächst mal wiegen.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## SFR (16. April 2008)

mein cheap trick:

aufgebaut winter 07/08






*
das rad steht nebenbei noch zum verkauf! muss dringend weg und ist im angebot *


also ZUGREIFEN!!!!

bei interesse melden bei: [email protected]


----------



## specnic (16. April 2008)

nice


----------



## Marina (16. April 2008)

wieso der verkauf?


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. April 2008)

@SFR schick   was ist das für eine farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFR (16. April 2008)

@fr-sniper: die farbe nennt sich INDIAN-SUMMER  ein schimmerndes grün

@marina: keine zeit das teil zu fahren, brauch ein neues laptop und muss noch sachen fürs studium kaufen


----------



## rsu (16. April 2008)

SFR schrieb:


> ...muss noch sachen fürs studium kaufen



Dann vergiss das Studium


----------



## SFR (16. April 2008)

niemals ;-) will mir ja auch zukünftig noch mehr räder leisten können 

also zuschlagen, das rad wartet auf einen käufer!


----------



## Lörr (16. April 2008)

wieso is das noch im bikemarkt? bei der untersten anzeige steht doch verkauft dran...


----------



## rsu (16. April 2008)

SFR schrieb:


> will mir ja auch zukünftig noch mehr räder leisten können



Richtiger Ansatz


----------



## thory (17. April 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Richtiger Ansatz


 ich dachte Du wolltest Dich künftig mehr in bleibende werte investieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (17. April 2008)

thory schrieb:


> ich dachte Du wolltest Dich künftig mehr in bleibende werte investieren...



Meine Räder "bleiben" mir doch immer lange


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. April 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> wieso is das noch im bikemarkt? bei der untersten anzeige steht doch verkauft dran...



Da man die Anzeigen nicht löschen kann, sondern sie nur rausgenommen werden, wenn man sie als verkauft markiert sind... Easy, oder!?


----------



## Lörr (18. April 2008)

ich verlänger meine immer wieder


----------



## stephaneagle (18. April 2008)

Update: 66rc2x, Diabolus Vorbau und die Nokons


----------



## Marina (18. April 2008)

ich könnt heulen, der pulverer hat meinen rahmen immernoch nicht fertig und jü is ab nächste woche freitag 10tage im urlaub... bitte ein bisschen beileid...


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. April 2008)

Beileid gibt es erst, wenn der Rahmen nicht zu tussig wird ;-) Nee, kann das gut verstehen, jetzt wo das Wetter immer besser wird, warte auch noch auf eine Dämpferbuchse...


----------



## lipmo51 (19. April 2008)

Ich kenn das,ich musste ca 4 WOchen auf meine Hope Nabe warten.HÖLLE !

Mein Beileid haste


----------



## Marina (19. April 2008)

zum trost widme ich mich einfach meinem kleinen ferkel =)
damit ihr nich auuuuch so traurig seid wie ich *s* hier mal ein paar bilder von meinem zweiten "goldigen" projekt^^
hier mal im aktuellen dh-aufbau. gewicht: starke 16,7kg  (man beachte: MTX, Michelin DH 16, Hayes 9 mit großen scheiben, 150mm gabel, alte holzfellerkurbel,...)






hier die kleinen goldenen lösungen fürs erste =)






hinzukommen werden noch goldene felgen irgendwann im sommer =)


----------



## specnic (19. April 2008)

goldene felgen, welche?? preis?? breite?? lochzahl??? will mir auch goldene felgen kaufen, hab aber noch keine gefunden


----------



## Marina (19. April 2008)

z.b. beim jü  werd die fx32 wieder nehmen mit 32loch.
ansonsten gibts ja auch noch goldene ST, DT und MTX.
preis jenach dem musste halt ma suchen, da bin cih auch noch nicht so im bilde^^ aber die fx32 wird nich so teuer werden =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans_bert (19. April 2008)

Hier die Felge vom Jürgen, ist die MX 32 in Gold nur in 32 Loch zu kaufen, Preis bei :wildsau.com


----------



## san_andreas (19. April 2008)

Viel schlimmer ist, wenn Du weißt, dass dein Rahmen schon seit Donnerstag abend in der Stadt ist und dieser PostAG-DHL-Ex-Staatsbetriebs-Wir-sind-ja-die-Transport-Provider-der Zukunft-Lämmerverein nicht in der Lage ist, ihn am Wochenende zuzustellen !
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH !                 

SO ! Jetzt gehts mir besser ! Jetzt mach ich mal ein Beruhigungsbier(kasten..) auf !


----------



## reuber (19. April 2008)

also mein "ddu ct" wird mit dh reifen hinten ca 13kg wiegen...


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist, wenn Du weißt, dass dein Rahmen schon seit Donnerstag abend in der Stadt ist und dieser PostAG-DHL-Ex-Staatsbetriebs-Wir-sind-ja-die-Transport-Provider-der Zukunft-Lämmerverein nicht in der Lage ist, ihn am Wochenende zuzustellen !
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH !
> 
> SO ! Jetzt gehts mir besser ! Jetzt mach ich mal ein Beruhigungsbier(kasten..) auf !



na hoffendlich bekommst du dein packet noch VOR dem angekündigten streik  

VG


----------



## lipmo51 (19. April 2008)

ich hab langeweile,poste mal ein wenig


----------



## san_andreas (21. April 2008)

Die Post war da !











Morgen wirds fertig !


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. April 2008)

ich bin echt gespannt!! schwarz glänzend vorne und schwarz matt hinten? wow, mal sehen was sonst noch für farben kommen...


----------



## specnic (21. April 2008)

wow!!! der rahmen ist echt der hammer!!!!
sehr sehr geile lackierung!!!
bin schon voll gespannt!!!


----------



## san_andreas (21. April 2008)

Die Belichtung war heute nicht optimal. Der Hauptrahmen ist "british racing green", der Hinterbau schwarz eloxiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (21. April 2008)

ich will auch so ein paket mit sauenkopf drauf *sniff*
ausführlicher fahrtestbericht bitte


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> [...]"british racing green", [...]



wie geil! für die Farbe gibts ein Bienchen!  

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## mani.r (22. April 2008)

bin mal gespannt wie es aufgebaut aussieht. 
kommst aus münchen? dann bist bestimmt auch mal in den bikeparks hier unterwegs oder? vielleicht sehe ich es ja dann mal live.

schönes fatmodul im hintergund - hab auch eines he he.


----------



## TeeWorks (22. April 2008)

demnächst sicher in Bischofsmais zu bewundern  (wenn ichs schaff ihn da zeitnah hinzuschleifen!) 

...kann aber auch im Moment noch in Muc bewundert werden  ...weiß aber net ob ich das jetzt laut sagen darf, wo - deswegen tu ichs nicht. 


cheers
Flo


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2008)

Here we go ! Leider heute nur noch ein Handybild:


----------



## Speedpower (22. April 2008)

Absolut lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (22. April 2008)

hammer!! kommst auch mal nach wildbad??


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2008)

Bisserl weit weg, aber wird schon mal klappen.


----------



## Lörr (22. April 2008)

hmmm meine ehrliche meinung ist : 

*schéiße*








is das geil


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (22. April 2008)

SWEET 

wobei ich noch paar kleine sachen ändern würde


----------



## xMARTINx (22. April 2008)

erst wenn nen ordentlichesbhild kommt bekommste nen netten kommentar


----------



## TeeWorks (22. April 2008)

was die blauen pedale betrifft bleib ich übrigens bei meiner meinung - grenzwertig, aber besser als ich gedacht hab! (auf jeden fall hat der phil übertrieben) ...kommen ganz gut aufm foto - evtl. sollte man aber doch noch über ne lackierung der gabel in weiß nachdenken  (dann käme der blaue akzent der fox logos besser zur geltung )


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (23. April 2008)

@ san_andreas

Technisch kann man am Aufbau kaum meckern.

Farblich ist es wie immer eine Geschmacksache. Ich würde die Gabel entweder mattschwarz oder in Rahmenfarbe machen.

Blaue Pedale sind auf jeden Fall mutig !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. April 2008)

Ich glaube meine einzige änderung an dem rad wären schwarze dx pedalen, aber das ist persönlich weil ich lieber klick fahre.

sonst passts wies ist.  perfekt. wir wollen bessere bilder

gruß,
stefan


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2008)

Wartet mal noch auf bessere Bilder bei Tageslicht. Die Fox paßt mMn farblich erstaunlich gut dazu.
Hier schon mal ne Partlist:

Rahmen: Alutech Pudel DH G-Boxx 2, Grösse L
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Gabel: Fox 40 RC2
Steuersatz: Alutech X-Long mit Reducer
Vorbau: Sunline V-One, 40mm
Lenker: Sunline V-One
Griffe: ODI Rogue (Gripshift)
Bremse vo.: Avid Juicy 7
Bremse hi.: Avid Juicy 7
Bremsscheiben: Aztec Wave Disc
Laufräder: Mavic Deemax
Reifen: Maxxis Swampthing UST, 2,5"
Kette: Sram 970
Pedale: NS Legbeater
Sattelstütze: NC-17 Empire S-Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Classic

Die Stütze war nicht geplant (anderer Durchmesser...), SLR Sattel liegt bereit, paßt aber zumindest optisch nicht soo toll.

Erste minimale Fahrversuche im strömendem Regen zeigen schon mal, dass das Bike erstaunlich gut vorwärts geht, die Schaltung arbeitet sehr präzise (das Klacken beim Gangeinrasten ist der Hammer  ), das Schalten unter voller Last wie bei Sram/Shimano funktioniert nicht 100%, aber mit minimaler Entlastung funzt alles top ! Hier ist einfach noch eine gewisse Eingewöhnung erforderlich.

Die Verarbeitung ist ein Traum (sowohl von Rahmen, als auch von der Box), das Gewicht wird nicht verraten  !
Man hat auf jeden Fall das vertrauenerweckende Gefühl mit dem Teil durch die nächste Wand fahren zu können... 

DANKE, JÜRGEN !


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. April 2008)

Da hast du aber wirklich eine feine Sau! 
Viel Spass beim austoben und davon wirst du eine Menge haben!
Gruß Willi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2008)

So, hier sind bessere Bilder:


----------



## xMARTINx (23. April 2008)

sehr geiles gerät!sitzwinkel sieht recht steil aus,und kabelsalat vorne ist recht unschick aber sonst top!viel spass damit!!!


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2008)

Beim Sitzwinkel ist noch Spielraum, hoffe ich. Der Dämpferschlitten läßt sich noch nach vorne verschieben. Mal sehen. Der Kabelsalat verschwindet auch noch, da hatte ich aber gerade keinen Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. April 2008)

sieht echt Top aus, auch die farbe passt super gute Farbkombi.

wollen wir tauschen? *gg*

hm will auch elox Ausfallenden, die Alu Natur laufen schon an


----------



## Richi2000 (24. April 2008)

hammer kiste! wieviel ccm?


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2008)

Der Rahmen wiegt laut Parktool-Waage mit Box, X-Long Steuersatz und Drehgriff 9,42 kg !
Die Teile wiegen (mehrfach nachgewogen) 11,1 kg. Das sollte addiert also ein Gesamtgewicht von ca. 20,5 kg ergeben. Gefühlsmäßig kommt das auch hin.
Die Waage zeigt für das Komplettbike jedoch 22,0 kg an.
Wäre mir auch egal, aber dieser Unterschied von 1,5 kg ist nicht zu erklären, auch nicht im Vergleich zu Alutechs Messebike, das 19,3kg mit eher schwereren Anbauteilen gewogen hat.
Kann es sein, dass diese Waagen im oberen Grenzbereich ungenau wiegen ?


----------



## lipmo51 (24. April 2008)

mir gefällt deine neue "WAFFE" auch sehr gut,abgesehen von den Pedalen.
Sonst findich es TOP!


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. April 2008)

hm, normalerweise machen die Waagen im oberen Bereich keinen Unterschied... Vielleicht postest Du mal eine Teileliste, vielleicht hast Du irgendwas vergessen, ohne Dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen! Schmierfett und so weiter, sowie Fertigungstoleranzen spielen auch immer eine Rolle, aber das erklärt keine 1.5 kg. Hast Du die Teile einzeln gewogen, oder die Herstellerangaben genommen?


----------



## Cy-baer (24. April 2008)

Bei Herstellerangaben wäre eine Differenz von 1,5 kg ja noch gut *hihi* 

Ist nen echt heißer Feger deine Sau. Gibt es irgendwo im Netz eine Seite die mir das Prinzip und den Aufbau der "Blackbox" etwas näher bringt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2008)

Teilegewichte:

Rahmen: Alutech Pudel DH G-Boxx 2, Grösse L
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Steuersatz: Alutech X-Long mit Reducer
Drehgriff G-Boxx mit Schaltzügen
Gesamt: 9420 g

Gabel: Fox 40 RC2, harte Feder, 3320 g
Vorbau: Sunline V-One, 197 g
Lenker: Sunline V-One, 277 g
Griffe: ODI Rogue (Gripshift), 145 g
Bremse vo.: Avid Juicy 7, 348 g
Bremse hi.: Avid Juicy 7, 368 g
Laufrad vo. mit Reifen, Scheibe: 2410 g
Laufrad hi. mit Reifen, Scheibe, Adapter, Ritzel : 2720 g
Kette: Sram 970, gekürzt, 230 g
Pedale: NS Legbeater, 642 g
Sattelstütze: NC-17 Empire S-Pro, gekürzt, 250 g
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR, 139 g
Spacer: Hope, 6 g
Aheadkappe: Chris King, 17 g
Sattelspanner: Tune Würger, 33 g
Gesamt: 11102 g

Insgesamt: 9420 g + 11102 g = 20522 g


----------



## TeeWorks (24. April 2008)

lass die blauen pedale dran, bin immer mehr der meinung, dass die eigentlich ganz gut kommen 

Den SLR find ich auch gut am Köter, und auf jeden Fall besser als der Classic!

Verschieb mal den Schlitten noch komplett nach vorn (evtl dämpfer umdrehn) ...fehlt nur noch n weiterer kabelbinder an den drei zügen und ab gehts in park   

...so langsam kann ich die füße nimmer stillhalten


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2008)

@TeeWorks: Der Verlauf der Züge hat sich nochmal geändert, um besser an den Bremsgriff zu kommen. Da kommt man jetzt optimal dran ! Optische Verbesserungen folgen noch. Ich werde die Züge eh kürzen, also eine Frage der Zeit.
Habe mich auch mit SLR angefreundet, man kann so gar drauf sitzen...
Ich schau grad raus, hier pisst es schon wieder ! Damn !

@Cy-baer: auf http://www.g-boxx.com wird alles erklärt, sogar mit kleinen Filmchen.


----------



## Pornostuntman (24. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Teilegewichte:
> 
> Rahmen: Alutech Pudel DH G-Boxx 2, Grösse L
> Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
> ...



Kann es sein, dass Du die Kurbel vergessen hast...?


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. April 2008)

Kurbel ist integriert in der G-Boxx, zäht also mit zu den 9420 g


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2008)

Kurbel ist drin, wie gesagt. Was wirklich fehlt, sind oberer und unterer Steuersatzkonus. Schätze maximal 150 g, mehr nicht. Dann stimmts aber immer noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (24. April 2008)

ist doch egal, was die möhre wiegt. ict ein hammer bike, und nur das zählt!


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. April 2008)

@san_andreas   bis auf den gelben LRS, der ist überhaupt nicht mein fall, muß er aber auch nicht  
vieleicht sieht man sich mal..............


----------



## TheTomminator (24. April 2008)

Also ich find da hat der Jürgen mal eine feinen Hund gebaut. Die Ausstattung find ich auch nicht übel.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe wird die Steckachse rechts und links in den Ausfallenden geklemmt und die Kettenspannung und die Radausrichtung kann man mit den beiden Inbus-Schräubchen einstellen?

Und n Schaltauge ist auch noch dran, da könnte man ja sogar noch n Schaltwerk dranschrauben und hätte dann nen Sack voll Gänge. Tät mir auch gefallen das Hündchen.


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2008)

Ich hab die normalen Ausfallenden für Schraubachse wie beim Singlespeeder, damit ich meine normalen 135er Deemax verwenden konnte. Es gibt aber auch welche für echte 135/12 oder 150/12 Steckachsen.
Wie oben gesagt, stellt man es über die Schräubchen ein, die sind allerdings sehr klein.
Ich finde es aber auch sinnvoll, die schmalen zu verwenden, da ein schmaler Hinterbau ja einer der Vorteile der Getriebebikes ist.
Es kommen sicher auch noch Ausfallenden ohne Schaltauge, aber nur für den G-Boxx Pudel wird der Jürgen keine fräsen. Mal sehen.
Ich bin jedenfalls total begeistert !


----------



## rsu (24. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls total begeistert !



Jetzt prügel den Getriebepudel mal schön und berichte ein wenig wie er sich so fährt


----------



## lipmo51 (24. April 2008)

genau,komm am besten Samstag nach Winterberg,dann kann ich das Teil mal live sehen


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2008)

@rsu: Mach ich !
@lipmo: ist für einen Kurztrip leider zu weit.


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2008)

Hier nochmal ein Gewichts-Update: richtig gewogen bleibt die Waage bei 20,7 kg stehen. Also passen die Werte doch zusammen !


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. April 2008)

weniger als mein altes demo


----------



## silversurfer66 (3. Mai 2008)

... hier ist meine "oldstyle" Wildsau aus dem Jahre 2000 mit 2x 180 mm Federweg
Zutaten: RooX, HOPE M4, Manitou X-Vert Carbon, FOX DHX 4.0 usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (3. Mai 2008)

sorry, aber auf den kleinen bildern erkennt man nicht viel


----------



## gabbacore (3. Mai 2008)

Sieht echt schick aus das alte Alutech aber die Kette verläuft falsch durch die Roox Kettenführung.
Siehe Bild.


----------



## silversurfer66 (3. Mai 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> sorry, aber auf den kleinen bildern erkennt man nicht viel




wie stellt man denn die bilder größer ein?
ich musste diese auf 60 kb minimieren.


----------



## Lörr (3. Mai 2008)

komisch... normal kann man daten bis 2 mb hochladen


----------



## silversurfer66 (5. Mai 2008)

so jetzt noch mal in groß:


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. Mai 2008)

Her mal ein Bild von der Wildsau meiner Freundin in neuem Farbkleid!Nachdem sie jetz fast ein Jahr gebettelt hat das ich den Bock doch mal neu gestalten soll ,und der schwarze Lack au wirklich am ende war hab ich mich schliesslich doch mal drangemacht die Sau aufzufrischen!
Hier also das Ergebnis:


----------



## Marina (5. Mai 2008)

wieso imma weiß?^^ das guuuute schwarz, man o man^^


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (5. Mai 2008)

tja...weil mann gegen Frauen einfach keine chance hat....hauptsache sie is zufrieden mal nebenbei:kann mir irgendwer mal helfen das Baujahr des Rahmens herauszufinden!hab den Rahmen vor drei Jahren mal für 250 in der Bucht gekauft und der typ konnte mir au nix übers Geburtsjahr sagen!weiss nur das es ne wildsau hardride is...


----------



## Marina (5. Mai 2008)

is ein aus jü's zeiten, schreib ihm doch einfach ma, der weiß des sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (5. Mai 2008)




----------



## freeriderbtal (7. Mai 2008)

mein pudel mit shiver





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lipmo51 (7. Mai 2008)

endlich mal ein benutztes Bike


----------



## specnic (8. Mai 2008)

geil. 
die gabel is sau-brutal


----------



## Marina (8. Mai 2008)

brachial triffts  genauso wies gewicht vermutlich?


----------



## Maui (8. Mai 2008)

shiver hat ich mal in meiner HArdride, is schon kultig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Mai 2008)

@freeriderbtal  vorn 200mm und hinten auf 165mm gestellt


----------



## Cy-baer (8. Mai 2008)

Das sieht echt etwas merkwürdig aus. Hab letztes Jahr in Frankreich einen getroffen, der hatte ne Dropsau mit shiver. Die Sau hatte etwas um die 25kg gewogen.


----------



## freeriderbtal (8. Mai 2008)

die shiver hat "nur" 190mm federweg, nicht200, habe probleme mit der einstellung am hinterbau, da es bei mir irgendwie mit dem dämpfer nicht so wirklich hinhaut  
naja, das gewicht dürfte so bei 23-24 kg wiegen, aber dafür bin ich ja etwas leichter 
funktioniert so ganz gut, habe die gabel eingebaut, da meine 66 mucken macht und erstmal gewartet werden muß


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. Mai 2008)

freeriderbtal schrieb:


> die shiver hat "nur" 190mm federweg, nicht200, habe probleme mit der einstellung am hinterbau, da es bei mir irgendwie mit dem dämpfer nicht so wirklich hinhaut
> naja, das gewicht dürfte so bei 23-24 kg wiegen, aber dafür bin ich ja etwas leichter
> funktioniert so ganz gut, habe die gabel eingebaut, da meine 66 mucken macht und erstmal gewartet werden muß



ach so wenn das nur eine 190mm gabel ist  
wenn du den schlitten um ein loch nach hinten setzt und den dämpfer am hinterbau nach unten/hinten dürfte das was bringen?! weis aber nicht ob du dann schon ne andere feder brauchst?!
ich bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen das dein ausgleichsbehälter das problem ist? war bei mir auch so!

VG


----------



## freeriderbtal (9. Mai 2008)

werde ich später gleich nochmals ausprobieren, danke!!


----------



## Marina (17. Mai 2008)

Jungs.... ES IST SO WEIT!!!!!


----------



## Cy-baer (17. Mai 2008)

Porno 
Hast du babe geschlachtet, oder sind es alles neue Anbauteile?
Müssen diese Spacertürme immer sein?


----------



## Marina (17. Mai 2008)

ausgeschlachtet triffts nich ganz... babe is doch nur gewachsen 
neues hinterra dkomtm noch, das is jetz übergangsweise udn die ganzen aufkleber müssen noch drauf, ansonsten isses erstmal fertig. gewicht reiche ich morgen oder montag nach =) denke aber im bereich 18,...
jaaa, ich säg noch was ab^^


----------



## Cy-baer (17. Mai 2008)

Das sagste immer, aber immerhin ist der Schaltzug diesmal ok. 
Wasn mit dem Hinterrad nicht ok? Wie ist das mit dem Verhältnis bei dem Rahmen, geht der Luftdämpfer da klar, ich hätte ja auch gern was leichteres in meinem Hardride, aber trau mich nicht?


----------



## Marina (17. Mai 2008)

Das Hinterrad is von nem Kumpel, Reversenabe mit 823er drauf, viiiiel zu schwer (und nich golden *hehe*). warte auf mein neues noch, wieder ne 321 mit hope in gold 
meiner war bei motopitkan mit angaben der übersetzungsverhältnisse, ist also genau angepasst auf mein gewicht und meine bedürfnisse. so beim ersten eindruck meeeeeeega geil, merkst nich, dass es n air is, total klasse. ich geb dir ma nen genaueren bericht wenn ich vom rennen wiederkomm =) also im keiler klappts mit air denk gut, marcel ist auch n jahr mit ungetuntem air gefahren udn war wohl auch supi. bei schwereren fahrern empfiehlt jü einen 240er dämpfer, da er sonst evtl heiß laufen könnt, der fall kommt bei mir ja aber nich in frage.
in der HR könnts eben zu problem werden wegen der kurzen dämpferlänge. aber frag doch einfach mal bei motopitkan an, ob sie das möglich kriegen, dass das gut klappt, top leute dort, kompetent und schnell! beim jü erfährst auch die spanne des übersetzungsverhältnisses, womit die bei motopitkan das ganze perfekt simulieren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (17. Mai 2008)

bis auf den spacerturm und den vorbau sehr schön, ich würde wenn der schon golden sein muss nen schöneren nehmen (ich glaub der den sam hill nutzt gibts auch normal zu kaufen, den find ich recht schön  )
kommen noch passende boxxer decals?


----------



## Marina (17. Mai 2008)

ja die boxxerdecals hätte ich eigentlich wenn die blöde firma sich ma melden würd -.- naja, eben wo anders bestellen. 
der vorbau wird gegen den neuen reverse gewechselt, der is kleine rudn leichter und hat ne schönere form =)


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Mai 2008)

sehr schick geworden dein neues babe bis auf die erwähnten details aber das kommt ja noch,viel spass mit dem guten stück!


----------



## lipmo51 (18. Mai 2008)

yeah,endlich mal wieder ein Keiler,willkommen im Club 
Auch wenn du es warscheinlich nicht mehr hören kannst,.....den vorbau und die Spacer würd ich auch ändern. ;-)
In Winterberg wirste es schon gut einfahren können.In Wildbad solls ja krasser sein,aber da war ich noch nie.Sind ein paar Km zuviel,vielleicht mal im Sommer.

Hoffe es kommen schnell Pics mit dem Keiler in ACTION


----------



## Marina (18. Mai 2008)

ich werd mich bemühen, vielleicht krieg ich ja vom rennen ein paar =)
ja, spacer komtm nachher noch einer runter, einer bleibt drauf, der stört mich nich und man muss ja immer an wiederverkauf denken, werd meine boxxer zwar vermutlich nich hergeben (doch an motopitkan in ein paar wochen vielleicht^^) aber man weiß ja nie und mit einem spacer kann man ja leben. vorbau muss ich erstmal verkaufen und dann kommt der neue hinzu. das gute babe hat mir finanztechnisch ganzschön die hosen ausgezogen^^* bin doch ein armer lehrling im 1. lehrjahr^^*


----------



## lipmo51 (18. Mai 2008)

ich weiß wie das ist
Meinen Keiler hab ich ja auch noch nicht so lange,und da musste mein Konto schwer bluten


----------



## Marina (18. Mai 2008)

aber du bist ein mann, da is des nich so wild. ich seh halt n teil udn denk so... hmmmm... des is golden udn des will ich haben... GEKAUFT 
und so wirds auch sein, wenn ich das nächste mal im bikers paradise in wildbad stehe und den neuen reverse vorbau sehe... bisher halts geklappt aber dann isses soweit^^* den goldenen lenker fürs ferkel konnt ich auch nich in ruhe lassen


----------



## san_andreas (18. Mai 2008)

@marina: Geil geworden, Dein Air Keiler. Ich würds aber mit den Goldteilen nicht übertreiben und Sticker auch net zu viele. Ist jetzt nämlich richtig schön edel dezent !


----------



## Marina (18. Mai 2008)

Sooo, jetz hab ich alle Aufkleber drauf und den spacerturm um einen spacer verringert, so besser? =)











btw beachtet bitte meinen neuen lenker 

und hier nochmal beide, wie sie momentan dastehen =)






so, jetz hab ich euch aber genug mti meinen rädern zugespamt  kennt ihr das, wenn ihr n neues rad habt, dass ihrs unbedingt jedem zeigen müsst?^^ sorry wenn ich genervt hab XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (18. Mai 2008)

es sei dir verziehen,das gefühl kennen wir alle denke ich!aufkleber wären mir zuviele aber sonst sehr geil!werd ich dich in wibe ja mal kräftig anfeuern!


----------



## Marina (18. Mai 2008)

hihi cool^^
gut, die müssen halt drauf. aber ich mags gern, super support is was tolles, da fahr ich gerne werbung. und ich find es hat irgendwie nen racigen look


----------



## Lörr (18. Mai 2008)

wo ich mir das grade nochmal genaueransehe fällt mir auf: goldene boxxerdecals sind ok, aber nur wenn die unpassenden bremsadapter schwarz werden  ich find das beißt sich irgendwie mit dem glänzenden golden der schriftzüge, die wirken (jedenfalls auf den bildern) irgendwie recht matt und zu dunkel.
Sonst gut.

wo is eigendlich Hardride Babe hin?


----------



## Marina (18. Mai 2008)

Hardride Babe is bei ner supi guten Freundin von mir untergebracht =)
ne, die adapter sind in echt dem eloxalgold sehr sehr ähnlich, passt auf jeden fall.
boxxerdecals schau ich mal, geldbeutel lässt das grad eh nich zu^^* erstmal wird dann auch ncoh das ht bissl bestückt, neue laufräder müssen noch her und mein laufrad für babe muss ich noch bezahlen^^*


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Mai 2008)

@marina:
irgendwie muss ich mich immer über deine schaltzuglegung aufregen ^^

warum den schaltzug nicht durch die durckstrebe? wär doch 10 mal dezenter und weniger kabelbinderlastig...

radius zum schaltwerk kriegst du so auch hin, und wenn nicht,  erinnerst du dich noch an den "geheimtip" vom letzten mal?


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Mai 2008)

hauptsache es fährt erstmal und funktioniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (18. Mai 2008)

jaaaaa, ich weiß XD
wird noch durchverlegt, brauch aber noch nen neuen zug/neue Hülle und n neues schaltwerk kommt auch noch dran.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Mai 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> jaaaaa, ich weiß XD
> wird noch durchverlegt, brauch aber noch nen neuen zug/neue Hülle und n neues schaltwerk kommt auch noch dran.



so gefällt mir das 

anbei - seeeeeeehr geiler keiler


----------



## Maui (19. Mai 2008)

so jetzt gibts bei uns noch einen Keiler mehr.
Sodas leckerlie 
*mehr Bilder hier *


----------



## Marina (20. Mai 2008)

der sattel mag mir nicht so recht gefallen, aber sonst top 
ihr solltet ma n treffen machen mit euren keilern, 10 auf einem bild, boooooah^^


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (20. Mai 2008)

Marina sagte es bereits, der Sattel....

Der Vorbau ist auch recht lang.

Sonst, sehr braun


----------



## lipmo51 (20. Mai 2008)

Maui schrieb:


> so jetzt gibts bei uns noch einen Keiler mehr.
> Sodas leckerlie
> *mehr Bilder hier *



100%


----------



## san_andreas (20. Mai 2008)

Schöner Keiler. Vorbau und Sattel sind echt nicht so toll, dafür eine echt geile Farbe !


----------



## Maui (20. Mai 2008)

jo vorbau und der turm aendert sich schon noch. der sattel bleibt, schoen braun


----------



## lipmo51 (20. Mai 2008)

ich find den Sattel auch gut,passt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zum Bike


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2008)

Sach mal Maui, hast du da zusätzliche Verstärkungsbleche im Bereich des Knicks am Oberrohr? Vorsichtsmaßnahme, neuer Standart oder schonmal gebrochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (21. Mai 2008)

nä das ist nur bei dem keiler. besondere art. ist kein standard u wird auch keiner.


----------



## klana_radikala (26. Mai 2008)

ich sollte mal meine neue wildsau dh fotografieren und hier posten 
und wiegen sollt ich sie denk ich auch mal


----------



## Marina (26. Mai 2008)

denk nich drüber nach, sondern tus


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2008)

@klana_radikala: hau rein !


----------



## old_school (27. Mai 2008)

Heute mal wieder im Garten 





Alutech Wildsau Hardride FR 2006 (ca. 18,5 kg), Marzocchi 66 VF2, Manitou Swinger Coil 6-Way, Chris King, Sram X9, Louise FR (210/190), Race Face Kurbelsatz und Vorbau, Deemax UST, Muddy Mary FR (2.50/2.35), Lenker Hussefelt, Oury Schraubgriffe, Selle Bassano Defender, Sattelstütze Alutech ... als Komplettbike (neu) gekauft am 23.10.2007 und leicht modifiziert ...
__________
happy trails


----------



## specnic (27. Mai 2008)

sehr schön!!! ist das da ne holzrampe im garten?


----------



## lipmo51 (27. Mai 2008)

yeah


----------



## old_school (27. Mai 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> sehr schön!!! ist das da ne holzrampe im garten?


Richtig! Einige Bilder vom Garten:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5766
vom Trail:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/78803
von der Wippe:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/77688
Wir haben da einen kleinen Starthügel, einen Table, einen Anlieger, eine kleine Northshore-Brücke, einen Pumptrack (5-Pack) und die Wippe, alles schön harmlos und ungefährlich 
__________
happy trails


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Mai 2008)

Hier mal wieder meine Kiste:
Lenker ist verbogen wegen Winterberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpower (28. Mai 2008)

Huuiiiii so langsam freunde ich mich mit dem Pudel an


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Mai 2008)

sieht fett aus


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Mai 2008)

@danger deluxe-----wie groß bist du und in welcher größe fährst den pudel?!


----------



## reuber (30. Mai 2008)

was isn des fürn lenker??


----------



## blackforest (30. Mai 2008)

Hier mal wieder meins mit neuen Reifen und anderem Kleinkrams (Lenker, Vorbau usw). Steht übrigens gerade zum Verkauf, falls jemand Interesse hat:


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. Mai 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> @danger deluxe-----wie groß bist du und in welcher größe fährst den pudel?!



ich bin 197 groß und fahr den rahmen in XL... passt echt gut.

der lenker ist ein reverse dh race, leider auf der linken seite etwas verbogen. werde mir den fli bar anschaffen und bisschen kürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (31. Mai 2008)

blackforest: wieso verkaufst du das geile ding??? zu schwer?? ( ich meins bike)


----------



## blackforest (31. Mai 2008)

ne das nichtmal, ich will einfach mal wieder was neues ausprobieren.


----------



## klana_radikala (31. Mai 2008)

das ist meine wildsau dh ^^


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2008)

Geile Säue ! Echt brutal, diese Youngtimer !

Mal eine Technik-Frage:
Ich fahre den Alutech-1.5-X-Long mit Reducer auf 1 1/8.
Der obere Konus wird mit einem kleinen Spreizring auf dem Gabelschaft gesichert. Habt Ihr da einen Spacer zwischen Konus und oberer Gabelbrücke oder klemmt Ihr die Brücke direkt auf dem Konus ?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (31. Mai 2008)

brücke direkt auf den konus...


----------



## lipmo51 (31. Mai 2008)

hab ich auch so,ohne spacer


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2008)

@danger-deluxe, lipmo51: Danke für den prompten Service !


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (1. Juni 2008)

immer wieder gerne


----------



## Speedpower (1. Juni 2008)

2mm spacer
Nächste Wochen dürftes sich bei mir auch wieder mal lohnen nen geupdatetes Bild zu posten


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Geile Säue ! Echt brutal, diese Youngtimer !
> 
> Mal eine Technik-Frage:
> Ich fahre den Alutech-1.5-X-Long mit Reducer auf 1 1/8.
> Der obere Konus wird mit einem kleinen Spreizring auf dem Gabelschaft gesichert. Habt Ihr da einen Spacer zwischen Konus und oberer Gabelbrücke oder klemmt Ihr die Brücke direkt auf dem Konus ?



kommt auf die Gabel drauf an.
bei ner 888 und flacher brücke brauchst du kein spacer.
Bei ner Boxxer mit hoher Brücker brauchst du einen 5mm Spacer, sonst liegt die Gabelbrücke nicht richtig auf
Wenn du nen genaueres Bild haben willst, dann schick ne PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (2. Juni 2008)

so, also ich will mal betonen, dass ihr schuld seid, dass mein geldbeutel wieder etwas leichter geworden ist, denn nun musst ich doch den neuen vorbau kaufen 
Aktuelles gewicht nun 18,8kg, wird noch etwas leichter werden, wenn Hope ENDLICH mal meine Nabe liefert -.-







(Schaltwerk kommt nur daher, dass es das andere in Winterberg am Start verrissen hat, aber ist die Schaltzugverlegung nich toll? )

und noch mein kleines ferkel im 4x-aufbau für die anstehenden rennen.
Aktuelles Gewicht 14,9kg, ganzschön schwergewichtig, ich weiß, aber hinteres laufrad, bremsen, kurbel usw haben ja noch potential, muss allerdings noch etwas warten^^*

meine ht-gabel kriegt noch ein schönes design, wenns mir mein kumpel macht, bin grad am überreden^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Juni 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> (Schaltwerk kommt nur daher, dass es das andere in Winterberg am Start verrissen hat, aber ist die Schaltzugverlegung nich toll? )



*hust hust*

on topic:
neue fotos gibts wenn gabel endlich durchgewechselt ist.
Die Sherman geht langsam dem Ende ihrer natürlichen Lebenserwartung entgegen, knackt und keucht schon ein wenig


----------



## specnic (2. Juni 2008)

marina: seehhhr geiler keiler!!! bis auf die bremsen nahezu perfekt!


----------



## old_school (2. Juni 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> so, also ich will mal betonen, dass ihr schuld seid, dass mein geldbeutel wieder etwas leichter geworden ist, denn nun musst ich doch den neuen vorbau kaufen


....hat sich aber doch wirklich gelohnt, BABE und FERKEL werden immer unverwechselbarer - ich mag die beiden, weil sie viel über ihre fahrerin aussagen - schick' dir noch schnell eine HOPE nabe:


----------



## Marina (2. Juni 2008)

die hopenabe is doch schon bestellt *ggg* vorne is ja au eine drin =)
ja des würd mich ejtz aber doch interessieren, was mein bike über mich aussagt^^


----------



## specnic (2. Juni 2008)

marina: was dein bike über dich aussagt??- dein bike sagt über dich, dass du viel liebe fürs detail hast.


----------



## old_school (2. Juni 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> ...was mein bike über mich aussagt


...dass du keine halben sachen magst und dass es schwer und leicht zugleich sein soll...


----------



## Marina (2. Juni 2008)

schwer sein soll es eigentlich nicht, aber das liebe geld und die vernunft setzt limits^^


----------



## klana_radikala (4. Juni 2008)

ich denke bei mir ist es eindeutig was mein bike über mich aussagt
würde eigentlich nur mehr ne supermonster o. ne rise bigfoot und 3" reifen fehlen, will aber fahren auch noch, drum bleibts wies is (vl.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. Juni 2008)

Um nen Plattenbau umzufahren, brauchst keine Supermonster...


----------



## specnic (4. Juni 2008)

wieso?? haste damit erfahrung?


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juni 2008)

Hab vor kurzem mal beim Abbruch zugeguckt (und mich beruflich damit beschäftigt). Da hat man das Gefühl, dass man das meiste umtreten kann. Das war ja auch die Grundlage vieler Plattenbauplanungen, die Dinger am unteren Limit der Tragfähigkeit, des Schallschutzes etc. zu konstruieren, günstiger Wohnraum eben. Für Bauleute aus dem Westen sehr interessant, dass man auch Bauen kann, ohne dass man normale Wohnzimmerdecken mit dem Panzer befahren kann...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Juni 2008)

old_school schrieb:


> ....hat sich aber doch wirklich gelohnt, BABE und FERKEL werden immer unverwechselbarer - ich mag die beiden, weil sie viel über ihre fahrerin aussagen


   was ist das denn für ein merkwürdig dämliches geseire? was kann man denn bitte aus den beiden rädern an aussagen über die fahrerin ableiten??! dass sie auf schweine steht? dass ihre schwarze gardine evtl auch eine goldkante hat? oh mann...  was für ein käse.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juni 2008)

Er hätte ja auch per PM fragen können, ob sie mal mit ihm essen geht.


----------



## specnic (4. Juni 2008)

nene jungs, des erkennt man schon, aber egal, des gehört hier net hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (4. Juni 2008)

so, jetzt kenn ich mich nimmer aus => zurück zum thema ^^
geile säue hier auf jeden fall


----------



## Stormi (4. Juni 2008)

he hier auch mal ein paar bildchen von mir.

zum Big Bike:
Rahmen: Alutech Hardride 07 (wird bald durch Keiler ersetzt da der Hardride nich mehr lange halten wird -.-)
Gabel: 888 07 RCX2
Bremsen: Hope Moto V2 (innenbelüftete Scheiben)
Laufräder: High End Naben von Alutech, DT Champion Speichen und MX 32 Felgen
Dämpfer: FOX DHX 5

zum Hardtail
Rahmen: Alutech Prototyp 2006 
Gabel: Drop Off Model 07 Sonderedition
Bremsen: Hope M4 200/180
Steuersatz: Chris King


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Juni 2008)

das hardtail schmeckt mir. erinnert mich ein bisschen an das "jackameleon", der santa-proto. aber sicher häte man es wesentlich leichter aufbauen können.

das andere ist einfach nur farblicher overkill und hat einen echt merkwürdigen sattel.


----------



## Stormi (4. Juni 2008)

jo isn BMX Sattel, is recht bequem aber ich sitz eh kaum drauf ^^

klar hätte leichter sein können sind ja auch nur "Restteile" verbaut die ich noch über hatte 

naja overkill will ichs nich nennen wie gesagt der rahmen machts nich mehr lange und die gabel auch nich dabei hab ich beides nichma ein jahr gefahren -.-


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Juni 2008)

Stormi schrieb:


> he hier auch mal ein paar bildchen von mir.
> 
> zum Big Bike:
> Rahmen: Alutech Hardride 07 (wird bald durch Keiler ersetzt da der Hardride nich mehr lange halten wird -.-)




Es verkauft doch gerade einer einen Keilerrahmen im Forum,falls du noch einen suchst


----------



## specnic (5. Juni 2008)

auf wie viel mm fw hat denn stormi seine sau eingestellt?? die dämpferposition sieht voll cool aus. also, kann mir das villeicht jemand sagen?


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2008)

Oben unteres Loch, unten hinterstes Loch. Dürfte der lange Federweg mit den flachsten WInkeln sein.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Juni 2008)

schätze eher zwotes loch von unten - weil sonst gibts kollisionsproblem. auch mit langem radstand.


----------



## specnic (5. Juni 2008)

ok, danke. wisst ihr, wo man die werte nachschauen kann??? welchen fw (welche löcher) könnt ihr mir empfehlen, wenn man nur im dh park fährt? 
( wildbad...) langer fw und langer radstand, aber welche löcher?


----------



## Marina (5. Juni 2008)

was dir am besten gefällt musst du selbst ausprobieren, ich habe in winterberg einiges ausprobiert udn habe es aber für wildbad wieder zumgestellt, da kann man keine generelle aussage treffen. 
nachschauen kannst du hier, wobei die veränderung des radstandes nicht mit aufgeführt ist, aber ich denke die erklärt sich von selbst.
wenn du in den langen federweg willst aber unbedingt das tretlager runterholen, also die schraube am sitzrohr eins nach oben. ich persönlich finde aber die 211er einstellung besser als die 228er, fühlt sich für mich in wildbad am besten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stormi (5. Juni 2008)

jo hab auch kollisionsprobleme aber läst sich nicht vermeiden werd ich mit dem keiler auch haben.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Juni 2008)

ähm, du weißt schon das das ungesund für den rahmen ist?

dann frag doch lieber den Jü ob er ihn dir mit extra flachen winkeln brutzeln will.


----------



## hans_bert (6. Juni 2008)

Man sollte auf jeden fall das bike ohne Feder kommplett einfedern, um zu schauen das der Hinterbau nicht am Sattelrohr anschlägt! Das sollte man auf jeden Fall vermeiden da sonst Rahmen bald gerissen und das möchte ja wohl keiner!


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2008)

Bei der Hardride kollidiert je nach Dämpfer auch der Ausgleichsbehälter am Unterrohr, wenn manim niedrigsten Loch fährt.

@Stormi: Willst Du Dir Deinen Rahmen bewußt kaputtmachen ?
Lösung wäre ein Rocco oder ein Fox Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter am Schlauch.


----------



## Stormi (6. Juni 2008)

ja ne ich will natürlich nich absichtlich den rahemn kaputtmachen. aber bei meinen momentanen settings am rahmen gehts  nich anders und so häufig isses auch noch nicht vorgekommen (bekomm das ja mit wenn der dagegen schlägt).

@ san andreas: den rocco bin ich schon mal gefahren und bin nich zufrieden mit dem gewesen deshalb fahr ich jetzt fox.

morgen kommt mein keiler hab den damals mein problem geschildert und die wollten sich kümmern, das werd ich dann morgen herausfinden ob das besser geworden ist aber bei meinem hardride ist das so die einzige race fähige einstellung für mich anders habsch probleme


----------



## Marina (7. Juni 2008)

dann viel spaß mit dem gerät udn viel glück für die einstellung und... bilder nich vergessen


----------



## TeeWorks (7. Juni 2008)

*sabber* nächste woche is meine sau auch komplett mit eigenen neuen hufen (6.1D auf Hope)  - dann gibts auch gescheite buidln 

beim Roco muss man aber echt aufpassen mit dem Piggy, dass er nicht anschlägt. Er steht viel weiter zur Dämpfermitte rein als bei Fox z.B.

cheers


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2008)

Bin grad am Schrauben (Hope V2).


----------



## Marina (7. Juni 2008)

ah ihr schweine^^ und dann habt ihr si eauch ncoh mit gold, hm? ihr wollt mich ärgern, ich weiß es^^
wobei mir die formula the one ja noch viel viel mehr zusagt, hihi^^
macht gleich mal fotos jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2008)

Kein Gold. Schwarze Deckel.
Die Formula ist halt leichter (und hat den Vorteil, dass man sich im Wald schon von weitem durch Scheibenklingeln ankündigt).
Fotos kommen, wenn die Sau wieder auf eigenen Haxen steht (Mavic 823 auf Hope Pro II).


----------



## Marina (7. Juni 2008)

also ich fand die one scho richtig geil (hab se beim falco ma getestet, 1A muss ich sagen) udn von scheibenklingeln war da nich die bohne zu hören... aber die is ja auch utopisch weit weg in sachen preis^^* und bin mit meiner ja zufrieden.
willst tubeless fahren?


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Juni 2008)

Die the one ist zu filigran, wenn de ein mal im Matsch warst damit darf ste 2h dei Bremsen Putzen


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Juni 2008)

So es gibt Neuigkeiten vom Jü
Also das es Neue Trikots gibt weiß ja fast jeder.

hier sind noch mal die offiziellen Bilder dazu.
Jü als Modell








Die Trikots werden frühstens in 4 Wochen Lieferbar sein, sie sind jetzt bestellt und werden angefertigt.

Eben kam noch per mail eine Überraschung und zwar das Neue Design des Pudels.
Die Grafik wurde erstellt von Rouven.

hier ein Vorgeschmack Detail Bilder sind im Pudelthread


----------



## specnic (7. Juni 2008)

wow, richtig geil. ich wusst nichts davon. gibts das trikot auch in anderen farben?


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Juni 2008)

Nein wird es nur so geben, Jürgen hatte es das erste mal in Winterberg an, jetzt kamen die offiziellen Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (7. Juni 2008)

top jersey und top pudel-design


----------



## Stormi (8. Juni 2008)

also ich find die hope V2 ja hammer ( fahr sie ja auch selber) 
ich find die formula kommen nich an die hope dran schon gar nich mit den belüfteten scheiben.
somal die hope auch super einfach und schnell zu warten sind !


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2008)

@marina: Jup, fahre tubeless.
@Teeworks: Das fette "T" aufm Steuerrohr, schon mal gesehen ?!


----------



## klana_radikala (8. Juni 2008)

schönes trikot und geiler pudel
sollte vl. auch so ein triko besorgen und meine wildsau dh in dem design lakieren lassen 

zu den bremsen:
ich fahr ne formula extreme (4kolben) und von der hörst du außer beim schieben überhaupt nichts  (ich liebe 1-finger-überschlag-bremsen, bin vorher gustav M gefahren)


----------



## Maui (8. Juni 2008)

datt is jo da meista himself . goil


----------



## Speedpower (10. Juni 2008)

Ich werde demnächst mal berichten wie sich die The one an meiner Teamsau macht...sollte eigentlich ende der Woche zusammen mit zwei Hope Floatings kommen Endlich.....


----------



## Stormi (11. Juni 2008)

jo meiner neuer Frame 
is zwar die selbe Farbe wie mein alter Frame aber mir gefällts, somal sich der Preisaufschlag echt gelohnt hat is ein verdammt gudder Lack.  

Die ham mir sogar wie versprochen die extra Verstärkungen angebracht.

Schade is nur das sie für meine geschmeidigen 70kg ne 650 Feder verbaut haben 

Edit: es kommen noch ein Paar Aufkleber drauf die muss ich allerdings erst machen lassen so sieht er mir noch zu nackig aus


----------



## Speedpower (11. Juni 2008)

Die Farbcombi vom Rahmen is echt mal Porno...aber der Sattel is nich dein ernst oder  Ansonsten echt schick....


----------



## Stormi (11. Juni 2008)

ich weiß nich was alle gegen mein sattel ham -.- das is der einzige den ich im moment hab und außerdem bin ich eh ein notorischer stehfahrer.

Wollt mir schon lange ma nen neuen zulegen habs aber immer wieder verpeilt ......außerdem is der recht bequem wenn man schon ma sitzt.


----------



## TeeWorks (11. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Teeworks: Das fette "T" aufm Steuerrohr, schon mal gesehen ?!



  ...irgendwoher kenn ich das ja, aber ich will mal davon ausgehen, dass wir gleichzeitig die selbe idee hatten   - aber wenn ich eine inspiration gewesen sein sollte, fühle ich mich sehr geehrt  

...ich glaub mein neues rahmen-layout wird mich kostentechnisch direkt in die hölle schiessen  - brauch auf jedenfall zwei siebe und ob das rot auf silber gut rauskommt is auch die frage  (hab heut mit einem aus der branche gesprochen, wie man das drucktechnisch löst)

falls es irgend jemanden interessiert, meine *eigene interpretation* eines wildsau-stylings, das ich jetzt auf das neue alutech-styling hin nochmals modifiziert habe.
(alles natürlich mit genehmigung vom meister jü - dank nochmal an dieser stelle für die eingeräumte Freiheit! Hoffe es gefällt dir auch!)
-> noch reiner prototypen-status! (nur papier  )











cheers
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Juni 2008)

nef nef *sabber*

guuuuute idee. 

halt mich auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juni 2008)

Wie ich diesen Schickimickikram hasse...


----------



## TeeWorks (11. Juni 2008)

...jo schon, sieht man ja auch an deiner weißen karre...  - schon schlimm mit was man sich rumärgern muss, gell.   Entweder das war jetzt pure Ironie deinerseits oder du hast keinen Schimmer was du da eigentlich schreibst... Nen Tipp am Rande: mit Schickimicki hats auf jeden Fall irgendwie so gar nichts zu tun. Aber trotzdem danke für den Kommentar!

@LordHelmsche: thx - mach ich 

cheers


----------



## Blackhawk88 (12. Juni 2008)

ziemlich geiles dekor, das kann einiges


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Juni 2008)




----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2008)

@TeeWorks: Sehr geiler Style, Alder. Ich hab' noch eine Idee für die Gabel...


----------



## TeeWorks (12. Juni 2008)

sehr fettes bild, LordHelmchen!


----------



## Elfriede (12. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ...jo schon, sieht man ja auch an deiner weißen karre...  - schon schlimm mit was man sich rumärgern muss, gell.   Entweder das war jetzt pure Ironie deinerseits oder du hast keinen Schimmer was du da eigentlich schreibst... Nen Tipp am Rande: mit Schickimicki hats auf jeden Fall irgendwie so gar nichts zu tun. Aber trotzdem danke für den Kommentar!
> 
> @LordHelmsche: thx - mach ich
> 
> cheers



Ach Hasi... Ich will halt mal ein Bild mit Dreck und Modder von dem Rad sehn und nicht nur "lackierte Fingernägel" und "Christbaumschmuck". Ärgere dich nicht so. Ist nicht gut für deinen Blutdruck...


----------



## TeeWorks (12. Juni 2008)

Mausi, wer ärgert sich denn hier? mich langweilen einfach nur sinnfreie Kommentare - da steckt man ne Woche harte Arbeit in son Layout und dann kommt so ein Käs von wegen Schickimicki... 

...Schmodderbilder gibts noch früh genug. 

cheers
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (12. Juni 2008)

Siehst du... In dieser Woche hättest du prima biken gehen können


----------



## TeeWorks (12. Juni 2008)

*gähn* . Du hast mir bissl zu viel zeit...


----------



## Elfriede (12. Juni 2008)

Stimmt  Aber ich will dich nicht weiter vom Schminken abhalten. Tschau ich bin raus...


----------



## Split (13. Juni 2008)

Mal zurück zum Thema, weiß jemand ob noch mehr neue klamotten von Alutech kommen? Ich warte ja sehnsüchtig, dass eine neue Freerideshorts angeboten wird.


----------



## Wipp (13. Juni 2008)

hi

@split ......nicht zu unrecht...termin stand aber noch nicht...frag doch mal den jü......wie weit ist eigentlich dein aufbau....fotos?!?

@Teeworks  deine interpretation gefällt und ist bestimmt im sinne des geistigen vaters(rouven)

@all  ....ride on  ...mit oder ohne schminke

cu

wipp


----------



## Marina (13. Juni 2008)

mit schminke natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (14. Juni 2008)

Ja, kommen noch, das Bike ist gerade in der Radstatt und wird neu umgebaut.
Ich steig wieder auf Shimano um.


----------



## Marina (18. Juni 2008)

da such ich grad schön nach passenden autos für uns und dann find ich das 
http://auto.suzuki.de/auto/live/suzuki/specials/testsiege/swiftversicherung-2.html


----------



## entlebucher (19. Juni 2008)

Na da bekommst du aber deine Säue nicht rein, ich spreche da aus erfahrung! Ausserdem die Schweinerei nachher wieder sauber rausputzen...

Da kann ich dir nur einen passenden Träger für die Anhängerkupplung empfehlen. Trägt Keiler bis zu 60kg! Würde dir aber dann empfehlen das mit Spanngurten zu sichern.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juni 2008)

Da streckt der arme Subaru aber sicher die Vorderläufe in die Luft.
@marina: Wir jagen doch keine Wildsäue. Wir hegen und pflegen sie doch liebevoll ! Ich könnt' mir höchstens vorstellen, so einen Waldnazi mal mit der Wildsau bißchen durch den Wald zu treiben.


----------



## entlebucher (19. Juni 2008)

"Waldnazi" ... nanana, auf wen beziehst du denn das?


----------



## Marina (19. Juni 2008)

hatte bei dem eigentlich eher dran gedacht dann eben angesprochenen heckträger ranzumachen, aber da ich gestern rausgefunden hab, dass er kein ABS hat, isser eh wieder rausgeflogen. heiße diskussion mit meinem freund über autos, jaja... also ich will ja den honda hr-V 




aber zurück zum thema fahrräder 
mein hinteres laufrad kommt bald


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juni 2008)

@entlebucher: ich meine die Fahrer der Geländewagen in den gängigen Grüntönen. Hab' das sehr ironisch gemeint.
@Marina: viel geht in den Honda leider auch nicht rein. Vielleicht zwei ausgewachsene DH-Wildsäue.
Hier geht bißchen mehr rein: (vielleicht noch mit langer Ladefläche)


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. Juni 2008)

muss auf jeden fall n heck, und ein dachträger dran.
4 bikes für 4 leute


----------



## TeeWorks (19. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hier geht bißchen mehr rein: (vielleicht noch mit langer Ladefläche)



AMEN! ...brauchst keine lange ladefläche, einfach die klappe auflassen und gut.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (19. Juni 2008)

der RAM ist unbezahlbar im unterhalt.
mein favorit ist immernohc der nissan navara...
gefällt mir sehr gut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (19. Juni 2008)

Der Dodge ist ein Traum !!! Schwarz,V8 und 24" ...... 

der Nissan sieht auch schick aus,aber wird auch nicht billig sein.
Bei den Spritpreisen......!?!?


----------



## TeeWorks (19. Juni 2008)

warten wir alle darauf, dass man den dingern zusätzlich zum V8 n paar elektromotoren verpasst (siehe cadillac escalade hybrid) ...dann geht das auch mit den kosten - ein navara is glaub ich net wirklich billiger im unterhalt (zumindest im vgl. zu nem cummins-dodge  - aber für den kriegt man wahrscheinlich wieder nur ne rote feinstaubplakette  )

...irgendwann hol ich mir nen Ram oder nen F150er, mir scheiss egal wie politisch inkorrekt die sind


----------



## TeeWorks (19. Juni 2008)

hier mal wieder bissl schminke


----------



## Marina (19. Juni 2008)

kommt sowieso n heckträger dran, vondem her is der platz innen egal. solange eins oder 2 reinpassen, wenn man zu zweit fährt passts ja =)
@teeworks: sehr schön


----------



## Elfriede (22. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> hier mal wieder bissl schminke



Falls du die Speichennippel meinst, würde ich es eher als lackierte Fingernägel bezeichnen


----------



## lipmo51 (22. Juni 2008)

Das wäre die richtigen Nippel für mein Bike..... 
Beim nächsten Wechsel werd ich mir die auch besorgen


----------



## TeeWorks (22. Juni 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Falls du die Speichennippel meinst, würde ich es eher als lackierte Fingernägel bezeichnen



hufnägel bitteschön


----------



## klana_radikala (22. Juni 2008)

hier mal wieder n paar bilder von meiner sau (und leider auch von mir in einem farblich nicht dazu passendem shirt da ich das triko zu haus vergessan hab   )

natürlich im wald wo die sau zu hause ist (unsere hausstrecke, 1. foto der letzte anlieger vor den verschiedenen kickern, 2. foto auf unserem gap)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Juni 2008)

foto von sau nach umbau, leider nicht in der natur da ich mich bei der testfahrt auch gleich für eine überschlagsschulterbremsung mit anschließender grün/blau/lila färbung der gesamten schulter entschieden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (24. Juni 2008)

schöne sau
und gute besserung
bzgl. schulter: protektor angehabt?


----------



## TeeWorks (24. Juni 2008)

jo saubere sau! 
...frag mich grad, ob ich meinen dämpfer auch sorum einbauen soll   (griffelspitzereien - man könnte behaupten, dass es so weniger ungefederte masse gibt, richtig?   )

cheers
Flo


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Juni 2008)

dämpfer sitzt so das er passt - des mit der ungefederten masse ist zu vernachlässigen.

hinterbau:
schwinge - oberes loch
hinterbau - lang
dämpfer  - viel federweg (182mm)
anlenkleiste - zwotes loch von hinten

lenkwinkel - 65°

viel spaß beim ausprobieren


----------



## TeeWorks (24. Juni 2008)

naja, ich fahr meine kiste aufm unteren loch der schwinge mit 200mm aufm zweituntersten loch in der leiste, also tiefes tretlager. 64° lenkwinkel?  werds jetzt aber mal eins höher setzen, is schon ziemlich flach so


----------



## klana_radikala (24. Juni 2008)

fahr die wildsau dh jetzt auch (extrem) hoch
vorher hatte ich sie tief, aber da muss die strecke dann schon extrem steil sein dass das was bringt, hatte dauernd ein untersteuern


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2008)

@Lord Helmchen: Was wiegt der Enduro Rahmen eigentlich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (24. Juni 2008)

ich ebenfalls... war nich so lustig!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Juni 2008)

mit190er Roco WC, 550er Feder, allen schrauben, achsen, scheiß exakt 4223g.

das ganze mit icms, doppelbrückenanschlägen, 1.5 steuerrohr und jedem spaß. jü hat gesagt das auch mit meinen 90kg ein gelegentlicher bikepark besuch durchaus legitim ist.

gruß,
stefan


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2008)

Mal wieder mein Pudel:






Neu: Mavic 823 auf Hope ProII, Hope V2, DT Swiss RWS, Thomson Elite, NC-17 Mag, 13er Ritzel, Leitungen gekürzt etc.


----------



## freeriderbtal (26. Juni 2008)

sehr geiler pudel, was wiegt denn das gute stück?
wie bist du denn mit dem getriebe zufrieden?


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2008)

In dem Setup mit vollwertigen DH-Reifen 20,4 kg. Das finde ich für ein Getriebebike mehr als gut. Bewegt fühlt sich das Ganze trotzdem sehr agil an, weil das Gewicht schön zentral sitzt. Man merkt z.b. auch die bessere Beschleunigung des Hinterrades.
Mit dem Getrieb bin ich sehr zufrieden. Das Schalten erfordert bißchen Eingewöhnung, wenn mans mal raus hat, ist es kein Problem. Im Vergleich zur Rohloff deutlich präziser. Perfekt wirds dann, wenn die Trigger endlich lieferbar sind.
Mit Titanfedern vorne und hinten sind unter 20 kg erreichbar.
Mit Air-Dämpfer und Boxxer WC und noch sonstigem Tuning wären um die 19kg machbar.


----------



## freeriderbtal (26. Juni 2008)

das gewicht klingt echt sehr vernünftig, wenn ich dran denke was mein pudel ohne getriebe wiegt
dann lass es ordentlich krachen mit deinem pudel


----------



## specnic (26. Juni 2008)

sehr geiles hündchen


----------



## specnic (26. Juni 2008)




----------



## Wipp (26. Juni 2008)

@ san andreas .....in form, funktion und zusammenstelung über jeden zweifel erhaben.....fett

@@split  .....schau mal hier da ist die hose http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/clothing/index.html

@all ....kennt jemand fahrer, gewicht und setup des keilerXA in der Hall of Bike (http://www.alutech-bikes.com/image/hall_of_bike/hob86.jpg)

cu

wipp


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Juni 2008)

17,4kg hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen. ich persönlich finde den aufbau aber überhaupt nicht hübsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seelenfrieden (27. Juni 2008)

sodala...heute zusammengebaut...bissi feintuning muss noch, aber im großen und ganzen passt es schon. sry fürs kleine bild, kein anderes am start immo.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2008)

@Wipp: Danke !
@seelenfrieden: Geiler Keiler ! Mehr Bilder bitte !


----------



## klana_radikala (27. Juni 2008)

sehr geiler pudel
und sehr geiler keiler
besonders der foto effekt gefällt mir


----------



## Athos (27. Juni 2008)

sehr sehr geile Farbkombination mit dem weiß rot schwarz wildsaurules


----------



## Stormi (27. Juni 2008)

noch ma ein bildchen vom meinem keiler mit dem jetzt richtigem setup, federweg variiert bei den strecken meistens 203 mm weils mir sonst das rad an den sattel haut.

müsste mir wahrscheinlich ma ne grade sattelstange kaufen oder diese hier umdrehen damit ich das nich mehr hab.







werd mir bald ne neue Gabel kaufen müssen die will nich mehr so richtig -.-


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Juni 2008)

der sattel ist mega hässlich, wenigstens bequem?


----------



## Stormi (27. Juni 2008)

@ Helmchen: joar is seeehr bequem  ....... kommt demnächst ein neuer drauf.


----------



## specnic (27. Juni 2008)

stormi: wenn deine gabel nicht ehr so recht funktioniert, dann schick sie doch ein, und kauf dir keine neue!! wär doch schade drum. oder ist die garantiezeit abgelaufen?


----------



## Stormi (27. Juni 2008)

@specnic ja garantie is runter weil ich schon an der gabel selbst rumgebaut hab federwechsel und hab auch schon service mit der gabel gemacht (nat. mit qualifizierter unterstützung) aber die gabel hat schon dellen, risse und derbe kratzer und die eine Gabelbrücke ist auch schon angerissen (bis jetzt ist der riss noch nicht größer geworden). 

Hat einer von euch ne Empfehlung für ne neue Gabel ? Ich wäre für ne 08er 888 RCX oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Juni 2008)

Mein Pudel jetzt mit X.9 komplett und Fli Bar XXL.


----------



## Athos (27. Juni 2008)

,very nice


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Juni 2008)

danke


----------



## Athos (27. Juni 2008)

ich bin ein totaler Wildsaufan, ich werde mir jetzt mal ein 4X Wildsaubike bauen, danach soll es ein Downhiller werden.......


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Juni 2008)

bau dir lieber zuerst nen downhiller auf, ist erstens teurer und du kannst mit dem auch 4x fahren.
mim 4xer kannst kein DH fahren, soviel steht fest 
aber hängt halt davon ab wo deine prioritäten liegen...


----------



## Athos (27. Juni 2008)

wollte mir zuerst mal einen Hardtail 4x aufbauen, und danach einen Downhillracer.das ein Downhillracer teurer ist mir klar, das um einiges*ggg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2008)

Hau rein ! Qualität und Service vom Jürgen sind nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Juni 2008)

auf jeden fall.
erstklassige beratung!


----------



## Athos (27. Juni 2008)

der Jürgen ist ein ganz ein netter , und die Bikes sind auch der Hammer


----------



## Wipp (27. Juni 2008)

@San Andreas ...als optische krönung fehlt eigentlich nur noch die neu gepulverte gabel in british racing green!?!

@Stormi ....schöner keiler...dem steht eine 888 08 RC3X in weiss bestimmt gut(vor allen dingen durch die 38mm standrohre)

@Danger ....diese Gabel hat dem bling-bling Faktor (schönes foto)

@all  für die, die noch keine besitzen....probiert mal die schuhe von 5ten...soviel grip gibts nicht nochmal...ist zwar im ersten moment sehr ungewohnt, weil der fuss sich nicht einen millimeter mehr bewegt, aber klickies waren gestern

cu

wipp


----------



## Lörr (27. Juni 2008)

hehe, gibts die auch in 48?


----------



## specnic (28. Juni 2008)

also ich bin die five ten schuhe auch mal gefahren und war begeistert, aber die shimano sh mp 90 sind noch 1000mal so gut. aber mit den five ten macht man sicherlich auch nichts falsch
stormi: wie wärs mit der fox 40?- ich weiß teuer, aber lohnt sich auf jeden fall.
ansonsten halt die 888


----------



## Athos (28. Juni 2008)

Welchen Wildsau DH Rahmen würdet ihr  mir empfehlen ????? mit dem ich alles abdecken?? Kann ich mit dem DH Bike auch Freeride und 4X Strecken befahren ??? ich denke der Keiler DH müsste doch super passen ??? Federweg über 200mm .


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juni 2008)

ich leg dir nen pudel DH ans herz...
ist nochmal ne runde verspielter als ein keiler


----------



## Athos (28. Juni 2008)

hält der Pudel das gleiche aus wie ein Keiler????? soll ja nur ein Einstiegsrahmen sein... ich habe 5 Bikeparks in der näheren Umgebung (Semmering, Planai, Leogang,Wagrain, Saalbach) dort gibt es genügend DH und Freeridestrecken die ordentlich gerockt werden wollen, daher sollte die SAU auch einiges aushalten..., weil wenn werde ich bevorzugt in diesen Gebieten aufhalten um dem Bike die Umgebung zu geben wofür es geschaffen wurde, nämlich durch das Unterholz zu jagen.....

Ist der Keiler nicht ein 4 Gelenker und der Pudel nicht ??????


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juni 2008)

jo der pudel ist ein eingelenker.
ich fahr fast jedes wochenende in wildbad, oder rennen und ich nehm mein pudel richtig übel her 
der hält alles aus und macht alles mit. hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme mit meinen 80kg.
zählt warscheinlich als einsteiger-rahmen da er ziemlich günstig ist.
viel wichtiger ist sowieso die verwendung von haltbaren teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athos (28. Juni 2008)

worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen einem 4 Gelenker und einem 1 Gelenker?? hält der 4 Gelenker länger Kontakt zum Boden bzw Fahrbahn ????? durch die andere Umlenkungsart bei Unebenheiten ??? oder wie was genau???? oder hängt es rein von den Dämpfern ab oder wie dieser angesteuert wird ????

derr PUDEL ist sicher auch kein schlechter Rahmen dass wollte ich auf keinen Fall damit sagen........., jedoch würde mich wikrlich interessieren worin der genaue Unterschied zwischen dem PUDEL und dem KEILER besteht.
Soviel günstiger ist der PUDELrahmen im Vergelich zum KEILER nicht der große Unterschied, welche Teile sollte ich verbauen am Bike , welche Gabel welcher Dämpfer?? welche Schaltung, Lenker etc etc


----------



## Elfriede (28. Juni 2008)

Athos schrieb:


> worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen einem 4 Gelenker und einem 1 Gelenker?? hält der 4 Gelenker länger Kontakt zum Boden bzw Fahrbahn ????? durch die andere Umlenkungsart bei Unebenheiten ??? oder wie was genau???? oder hängt es rein von den Dämpfern ab oder wie dieser angesteuert wird ????
> 
> derr PUDEL ist sicher auch kein schlechter Rahmen dass wollte ich auf keinen Fall damit sagen........., jedoch würde mich wikrlich interessieren worin der genaue Unterschied zwischen dem PUDEL und dem KEILER besteht.
> Soviel günstiger ist der PUDELrahmen im Vergelich zum KEILER nicht der große Unterschied, welche Teile sollte ich verbauen am Bike , welche Gabel welcher Dämpfer?? welche Schaltung, Lenker etc etc



Pudel ist nicht soviel günstiger  Der Pudel-Rahmen kostet grad mal 1599 Euro während der Keiler 2580 Euro kostet. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber ich erkenne da doch schon einen gwissen Preisvorteil.


----------



## Athos (28. Juni 2008)

ja Elfriede wohl mein Fehler dachte der Pudel würde mehr kosten

, mir stellt sich trotzdem die Frage worin liegt der genaue Unterschied, und welche Vorteile hat der Keiler gegenüber dem PUDEL......., was bringt ein viergelenker an Vorteilen gegenüber einem Eingelenker mit.... 

Hier das Zitat aus dem PUDEL Thread:
Hallo,

genau dafür wurde der Pudel ja gebaut. Wir haben den ersten Vorserien Pudel mit dreifach Kurbel aufgebaut und hatte auch bei längeren Anstiegen keinerlei Probleme. Wie Freeride oder Downhilltauglich der Rahmen am ende ist, hängt eben auch davon ab welche Komponenten man verbaut. Hier kann man in Richtung Gewicht und Stabilität je nach Fahrweise und gewünschtem Einsatzbereich varriieren. In erster Linie ist der Pudel aber ein Freerider!
__________________


----------



## specnic (28. Juni 2008)

also, hier der unterschied : ein viergelenker hat ein besseres ansprechverhalten, als ein eingelenker. aber ein eingelenker ist dafür pflegeleichter. ich würde dir zum pudel dh raten, weil er einfach vielseitiger ist, der keiler ist mir zu sehr auf race. 
von der stabilität schenkt sich bei den rahmen nichts, ich denke sogar, dass der pudel dh stabiler ist als der keiler, wegen dem käfig am keilerrahmen,


----------



## Athos (28. Juni 2008)

wie gesagt ich werde sicher die meiste in Bikeparks auf den DH und Freeridestrecken unterwegs sein und vielleicht später mal das eine oder andere Rennen bestreiten wollen. Du meinst der Pudel sollte für meine Anforderungen reichen????

Wie kann ich dann aus dem PUDEL das Maximum herausholen ??? welche Federgabel ??? welchen Dämpfern um maximalen Federweg zu bekommen, welchen Lenker ??? Welche Naben, Welche Kurbel welche Schaltung ????, usw usw


----------



## specnic (28. Juni 2008)

also ich denke , dass du den pudel dh NIEMALS an seine grenzen bringen wirst, das bike hält alles aus! das bike ist viel viel mehr als nur ausreichend, mein kumpel fährt den pudel auch, der springt 5-6m drops damit und hatte noch niemals probleme damit. mit dem pudel machst du sicherlich nichts falsch! Die frage, wie du aus dem pudel alles rausholen kannst, finde ich unnötig! aus dem pudel muss man gar nicht alles rausholen.  
und vom preis her ist der pudel ja fast ein schnäppchen. von den parts her:
ich würde eventuell etwas auf leichtbau achten, dass das bike auch noch twas verspielt ist, zb rs boxxer... . stabilität ist halt auch so ne sache, die du berücksichtigen solltest.
ist halt auch alles eine frage des portemonnaies, wenn du nicht so aufs geld achtest, bist du da halt schnell bei 5000-6000 euro.


----------



## Athos (28. Juni 2008)

Mit dem Maximum rausholen meinte ich den maximalen Federweg den der Rahmen erlaubt umzusetzen. Stabilität und HALTBARKEIT sind für mich die wichtigsten Entscheidungskriterium bei den einzelnen Parts.Das einzige was mich etwas verunsichert beim Pudelrahmen, dass Alutech in ihrem Prospekt schreibt:
Konzipiert für Freeride und leichten DH Einsatz......


----------



## specnic (28. Juni 2008)

mach doch nen thread auf, wo dir jeder gute teile empfehlen kann, weil des hier ´net so reinpasst


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (29. Juni 2008)

Mein Zweitfahrzeug im Endzustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. Juni 2008)

man muss immernoch unterscheiden.
es gibt einen pudel FR und einen pudel DH.
wenn es heiÃt "der pudel ist hauptsÃ¤chlich fÃ¼r freeride mit leichten dh-fÃ¤higkeiten, dann geht es um den pudel FR. der pudel DH ist ein reinrassiger DH-racer den man nicht so schnell ans limit bringt.
wenn man den federweg komplett nutzt, heiÃt das nicht dass der rahmen am limit ist. das ist nur eine frage des fahrwerkssetup.
je nach dem wieviel du wiegst musst du halt weiche oder harte federn verbauen.
der pudel dh ist auch ein sehr leichter rahmen. du kannst mit einem recht gÃ¼nstigem aufbau unter 20kg bleiben.
wenn du zu sehr auf gewicht achtest, wird es halt wie gesagt extrem teuer.
mein pudel ist auf den harten renneinsatz und die strecken in bad wildbad ausgelegt. ich hab sowohl auf stabilitÃ¤t und gewicht geachtet. voll DH-fÃ¤hig liegt das gewicht meines pudels mit der rahmengrÃ¶Ãe XL bei ca. 18,6kg. wenn man aber die listenpreise der einzelen parts zusammenzÃ¤hlt liegt der wert knapp unter 7000â¬. aber keiner muss ja die listenpreise zahlen.
ich denke der pudel DH ist die bessere wahl fÃ¼r dich. wenn du erst anfÃ¤ngst mit DH ist ein leichteres bike besser.
ich glaub ich hab alles gesagt


----------



## Kompostman (29. Juni 2008)

Sehr schick!


----------



## Flo1988 (29. Juni 2008)

Hi 

kann man den DH Pudel vom Rahmen her auch als ein Hardcore Freerider aufbauen? Also von der Geometrie her und so?

Flo


----------



## Elfriede (29. Juni 2008)

Nach wie vor Sieger meines Herzens in Sachen Pudel ist dieses geiles Stück:



Da noch eine Boxxer WC rein und 

Warum sehen die Alutechrahmen bloß immer so absolut endgeil aus in Silber Natura... und weißer Gabel?


----------



## Split (29. Juni 2008)

Sicher kann man den Pudel Dh als Hardcore Freerider aufbauen, da würde sogar das 24Zoll hinterrad mehr sinn mit sich bringen. Ne RS Totem oder ne MZ 66 von 08 und abgehts.
@Athos, den Text du kopiert hast bezieht sich auf den Pudel FR, der Pudel FR ist ein Freerider bzw leichter Downhiller.
Also wenn du Bikepark und später Rennen fahren willst bist du mit dem Pudel Dh besser dran.


----------



## Flo1988 (29. Juni 2008)

> Sicher kann man den Pudel Dh als Hardcore Freerider aufbauen, da würde sogar das 24Zoll hinterrad mehr sinn mit sich bringen. Ne RS Totem oder ne MZ 66 von 08 und abgehts.



Hi Danke dir für die antwort, ich tendiere aber eher zu Fox 40 als Gabel möchte auch mal den ein oder anderen gescheiten DH fahren. Ist die Fox für Freeride einigermaßen zu gebrauchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (29. Juni 2008)

ich bin noch keiner fox 40 gefahren, aber ich habe oft gehört und gelesen dass es eine reinrassige DH gabel ist. die gabel ist viel zu linear für freeride.
marzocchi würde glaub ich eher passen, ist ja auch für das freeride-feeling bekannt


----------



## Flo1988 (29. Juni 2008)

Okay dann muss ich mich mal umschauen. Vielen Dank

Flo


----------



## specnic (29. Juni 2008)

also eigendlich ist die fox 40 eine reinrassige dh gabel, aber freeriden kann man damit natürlich auch. ist meiner meinung nach die beste gabel der welt aber auch sehr teuer!


----------



## freeriderbtal (29. Juni 2008)

ein kleines update meines pudels:


----------



## san_andreas (29. Juni 2008)

Schön wenn sich die Säue vermehren !
Die 40 ist sicher qualitativ momentan das beste, was man kaufen kann. Mal sehen, wie die BOS wird. Die Fox 40 ist durchaus finanzierbar, wenn man eine aus einem Komplettbike ausgebaute oder so kaufen kann. Mit bißchen Geduld findet man schon eine gute.


----------



## Split (30. Juni 2008)

Naja ich finde die Doppel Crown schränk da immer "ein bisschen" ein, weil sonst hätte man sich die Entwicklung ner Totem oder der neuen 66 sparen können.


----------



## Piefke (30. Juni 2008)

Drei Schweine in Horni Krupka:


----------



## specnic (30. Juni 2008)

sehr schön! alle drei sind echt der hammer!


----------



## klana_radikala (1. Juli 2008)

sehr geile bikes
wobei mir das mittlere am besten gefällt


----------



## Blackhawk88 (2. Juli 2008)

meiner is dann auch endlich mal fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2008)

Hier bißchen größer, das hat er schon verdient.


----------



## klana_radikala (2. Juli 2008)

seeeehr edel das teil


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Juli 2008)

mich interessieren ja immer noch die gewichte eurer pudel!
wäre cool wenn ihr mal was dazu sagt!
@blackhawk...sehr feines gerät!!!


----------



## Blackhawk88 (2. Juli 2008)

danke!

@bobtailoner: so wie auf dem foto 16,7


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. Juli 2008)

kannst du die einstellung fahren ohne dass das hinterrad am sattelrohr anschlägt?
fährst du absichtlich minimal federweg?
gefällt mir sehr gut dein pudel...

btw: meiner wiegt 18,6kg


----------



## Blackhawk88 (2. Juli 2008)

hab ehrlich gesagt gar nicht ausprobiert ob das passt, wenn nicht dann tuschiert das hr aber wirklich nur leicht

fahr absichtlich wenig federweg, für hier rumzufahren brauch ich keine 220mm
im park kommen dann ordentliche schlappen und viel federweg


----------



## seelenfrieden (2. Juli 2008)

um dem wunsch von san_andreas nachzukommen hab ich auch noch mal zwei bilder vor der haustür geschossen... momentan is noch ein ersatzlaufrad hinten drin, thomson sattelstütze is noch in der post und die steinzeit vorbau/lenker kombo weicht noch der brücke mit integriertem vorbau und nem easton monkeybar. sonst passt imo schon alles soweit. btw...gruß an Elfriede..


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. Juli 2008)

Deine Züge sind lebensgefährlich verlegt. Wenn vorne die Bremsleitung ein wenig schlackert, legt es sich dich ordentlich hin. Hinten die Züge würde ich unbedingt auf der Schwinge fixieren. Beim Schaltwerk hinten dasselbe, ich weiß dass die alten Shimanos nicht anders angelenkt werden können, aber dann entweder ein neues XT Shadow, oder ein Sram benutzen, auf jeden Fall sämtliche Züge kürzen. Ansonsten ein schönes Bike...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Juli 2008)

hinten reicht auch ne blöde flexible v-brake pipe zum schaltwerk anlenken 
muss man ne gleich so nen hyper modernes shadow schaltwerk kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seelenfrieden (2. Juli 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Deine Züge sind lebensgefährlich verlegt. Wenn vorne die Bremsleitung ein wenig schlackert, legt es sich dich ordentlich hin. Hinten die Züge würde ich unbedingt auf der Schwinge fixieren. Beim Schaltwerk hinten dasselbe, ich weiß dass die alten Shimanos nicht anders angelenkt werden können, aber dann entweder ein neues XT Shadow, oder ein Sram benutzen, auf jeden Fall sämtliche Züge kürzen. Ansonsten ein schönes Bike...



a) sind die züge einfach noch nicht gekürzt und
b) glaube ich willst du dann besser nicht wissen wie züge sonst bei mir aussehen könnten.. hatte aber in 20 jahren mtb dann doch nie nen problem. achja...da schlacker btw. nix  das schon alles ok verlegt. nur zu lang... kann man aber auf dem bild schlecht sehen wo da was mit kablebinder befestigt ist.


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. Juli 2008)

War auch nicht bös gemeint, also hau rein und hab Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Jeru (7. Juli 2008)

Stolle89 schrieb:


> So hier mal mein Schmückstück






mal ne frage. hat dieses dormantgrün eine ralnummer?

sieht auch aus wie metallicgrün!?


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. Juli 2008)

Soweit ich weiß nicht und sie wird wohl auch nicht mehr angeboten, da die Farbe zu giftig war!? Bei Nicolai heißt sie Kryptonite Green wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Nessie (16. Juli 2008)

dhler01 schrieb:


> meine. endlich fertig



Hallo zusammen 

.....schönes Bike!!! So stelle ich mir meinen neuen Tourer vor. Mal sehen was Alutech dazu sagt wenn die erfahren was ich wiege und ich das so haben möchte.
Denke aber die kriegen das hin.Wie schwer ist das Teil denn?

Viele Grüße Nessie


----------



## specnic (16. Juli 2008)

wieso greifst du nen beitrag von seite 2 nochmals auf, der schon 10000 jahre alt ist?
ach, ist ja egal. alutech ist ja sowieso immer geil.
aber wenn schon ne hardride, dann auf jeden fall in schwarz eloxal.

möchte meine hardride auch mal hier reinstellen, wie mach ich das? also das mit dem bild?
gruß niclas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (17. Juli 2008)

geh in dein album, klick auf BB-Code ein/ausblenden und kopier den Link bei dem "mittleres Bild" steht in deinen neuen Beitrag hier im Thema.


----------



## specnic (17. Juli 2008)

so, dann hier mal ein ziemlich aktuelles bild meiner hardride.
gewicht liegt bei ca. 19kg
aufkleber kommen noch.
oh, bild ist im nächsten beitrag


----------



## specnic (17. Juli 2008)




----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2008)

Gefällt mir. Bis auf die Maguras.


----------



## Speedpower (17. Juli 2008)

Jap auf jeden Fall...und den Sattel und die Rs Aufkleber auf den Standrohren


----------



## specnic (17. Juli 2008)

hi.

1. speedpower: die rs kleber sind schon lange im müll. hast recht, die passen da nicht hin.

2.der sattel ist 1a! am anfang findet man ihn zu hart, aber wenn man sich an den gewöhnt hat, will man keinen anderen mehr

3. San Andreas: was hast du denn gegen meine wurfanker? ich bin mit denen voll zufrieden. die bremsen immer perfekt und sind sehr pflegeleicht. aber gut, geschmackssache. sag mir mal ne bessere!?!---Avid Code?---NEVER!!!


----------



## specnic (17. Juli 2008)

aktuelles bild mit etwas dreck und viel nässe.
kleber sind jetzt auch angebracht, wobei die bei der schlechten bildquali ( sorry) nicht so geil aussehen, als in echt.


----------



## Stormi (18. Juli 2008)

Hope Moto V2 plus innenbelüftete Scheiben Bremspower pur


----------



## specnic (18. Juli 2008)

gut... ist aber auch ne andere preisklasse. 
auf jeden fall gibts an meinen bremsen nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2008)

Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Auf jeden Fall eine schöne Sau !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nessie (20. Juli 2008)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine Sau, sondern nur ein Pudel, aber immerhin ein Alutech ...



....sehr schönes Rädchen  

Ist das eine RAL-Farbe? 

Viele Grüße Nessie


----------



## reuber (21. Juli 2008)

mag ich m,al gar nich,...


----------



## specnic (22. Juli 2008)

ich finds gar net so schlimm


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Juli 2008)

Na dann hier auch mal nen updates meines Pudels.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (23. Juli 2008)

der sattel will mir optisch nicht gefallen  ist aber bestimmt gemütlicher als meiner 
kannst du die einstellung fahren ohne dass es schleift?
sieht aber echt gut aus...
ich vermisse meinen weißen rahmen


----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Juli 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> der sattel will mir optisch nicht gefallen  ist aber bestimmt gemütlicher als meiner
> kannst du die einstellung fahren ohne dass es schleift?
> sieht aber echt gut aus...
> ich vermisse meinen weißen rahmen



sattel ist von meiner Freundin, mein alter ist schrott gegangen und hatte ncoh keine lust nen neuen zu kaufen.

also beim ins flat springen kam er minimal gegen, oder der sattel kam gegen den Reifen, konnte ich beim fahren schlecht ausmachen.
Also Jojo fährt vorne auch mittlere Stellung, aber dafür an der schwinge minimal Federweg vordere Bohrung.


----------



## Marina (23. Juli 2008)

wie bist du mit den 5050s eigentlich zufrieden?


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. Juli 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> wie bist du mit den 5050s eigentlich zufrieden?



Hi Marina.
bin sehr zu frieden, fahre sie jetzt in der 3ten Saison im wechsel mit den mallets.
Der Gripp ist Top, habe noch zusätzlich lange Madenschrauben reingedreht, bis jetzt noch keine Lager Probleme oder knarzen.

Lohnen sich auf jedenfall


----------



## Marina (24. Juli 2008)

weils immer heißt die platten fallen ab...
aber dann muss man ja au wieder schrauben wechseln dass se anständig grip haben... hmmmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. Juli 2008)

Oder die Schrauben gleich mit Loctite sichern und gut is !


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. Juli 2008)

oder andere pedale holen die nur die hälfte kosten, leichter sind, und genau den selben grip haben...


----------



## lipmo51 (25. Juli 2008)

Also ich hatte die Pedale auch mal gehabt.Die eine Schraube von der einen Platte war einfach mal weg.....wo auch immer...irgendwie verloren.Und nach 1-2 Stürzen waren auch die Pinne ein ganzes Stück kürzer.
Fahre seit März die Holzfeller Pedale,und die haben genausoviel Grip.Die Pins sind viel dünner,und ich habe nach mind 10 Stürzen nicht einen Pin auswechseln müssen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. Juli 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die Pedale auch mal gehabt.Die eine Schraube von der einen Platte war einfach mal weg.....wo auch immer...irgendwie verloren.Und nach 1-2 Stürzen waren auch die Pinne ein ganzes Stück kürzer.
> Fahre seit März die Holzfeller Pedale,und die haben genausoviel Grip.Die Pins sind viel dünner,und ich habe nach mind 10 Stürzen nicht einen Pin auswechseln müssen.



Also Pis verloren oder so hab ich nie, habe die original Pin drin und an den freien Bohrungen 8mm Madenschrauben reingemacht mit Loctite gesichert, 0 Probleme damit


----------



## lipmo51 (27. Juli 2008)

Meine sind ja nur durch die Stürze kaputt gegangen.
Will die Pedale ja auch nicht schlecht reden,sehen heiß aus  und ich hatte auf den Teilen auch richtig Grip.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. Juli 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Also Pis verloren oder so hab ich nie, habe die original Pin drin und an den freien Bohrungen 8mm Madenschrauben reingemacht mit Loctite gesichert, 0 Probleme damit



musst mal nach wildbad kommen und ein paar mal auf den steinen aufsetzen... dann sind die dinger im arsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (27. Juli 2008)

ooohja allerdings^^


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juli 2008)

heute noch bei der letzten abfahrt mit basy bei so ner aktion den knöchel zerstört...  mein pedal hat "gehalten"


----------



## Marina (28. Juli 2008)

sahst doch noch ganz fit aus?


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Juli 2008)

leider ein bißchen weit weg :-(


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juli 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> sahst doch noch ganz fit aus?



wurde auch erst daheim dick...
es wird echt langsam zeit für dickes schützendes schuhwerk!


----------



## Frorider Ben (28. Juli 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> wurde auch erst daheim dick...
> es wird echt langsam zeit für dickes schützendes schuhwerk!



oder hol dir den knöchelschutz von 661, hab ich jetzt auch, echt Top das ding.
Kaputter Knöchel ist echt *******, bei mir gehts zum glück wieder


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. Juli 2008)

hab ihn ja nich umgeknickt, sondern nur saumäßig gegen nen stein gesetzt


----------



## Aragonion (31. Juli 2008)

Das Waldmeister Grün und das Rubin Rot rocken am meisten meiner Meinung nach als jemand mit Hang zu extrovertierten Farben.


----------



## specnic (7. August 2008)

meine wildsau und ich am lago di garda auf dem king-tremalzo


----------



## achim457 (11. August 2008)

Sooo und wieder ein Sautreiber Bin der Achim und jetzt auch ein stolzer Besitzer ner Wildsau Hardride FR in der Größe M, hier mal ein Pic von meiner.
Habe auch gleich eine Frage zur Sattelklemme, welche habt ihr da. Meine kann ich drehen wie ich will aber die Wippe kommt da leicht hin.

Grüße Achim aus dem schönen Franken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (11. August 2008)

Servus Achim, sehr schicke Sau hast Du da, in klassischen Farben! Probier mal den "Würger" von Tune, der passt ohne Probleme.


----------



## rsu (11. August 2008)

Du hast eine "Hardride", keine "Hartride"  Tune Würger wurde schon oft empfohlen und kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Baut sehr schmal, keine seitliche Kollisionsgefahr.


----------



## achim457 (11. August 2008)

Tune Würger. kannte ich gar nicht. Danke ..den werde ich mir holen

Gruß Achim

Hab`s ausgebessert.


----------



## achim457 (11. August 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## Lörr (11. August 2008)

jetz musste nur noch da unten auf "ändern" klicken, das kopieren, im oberen beitrag auf die gleiche weise einfügen und den unteren beitrag durch ein "oh, doppelpost" ersetzen.


----------



## achim457 (11. August 2008)

Danke


----------



## lipmo51 (11. August 2008)

achim457 schrieb:


> Sooo und wieder ein Sautreiber Bin der Achim und jetzt auch ein stolzer Besitzer ner Wildsau Hardride FR in der Größe M, hier mal ein Pic von meiner.
> Habe auch gleich eine Frage zur Sattelklemme, welche habt ihr da. Meine kann ich drehen wie ich will aber die Wippe kommt da leicht hin.
> 
> Grüße Achim aus dem schönen Franken


SCHICK SCHICK


----------



## rsu (11. August 2008)

Die neuen Schriftzüge sehen auch gut aus


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. August 2008)

sinnvolle updates soon to come

sattel
stütze
felgen
lenker
kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## achim457 (12. August 2008)

```
sinnvolle updates soon to come

sattel
stütze
felgen
lenker
kurbeln
```
Ja das kommt als nächstes...so Stück für Stück. Bin schon mal froh das die Sau jetzt fahrbar ist. Hatte die meisten Teile von meinem Hardtail übernommen.
Für diese Saison wirds nur noch ne Sattelklemme...wobei der Würger nicht wirklich ein Sonderangebot ist gibts da ne alternative

Gruß Achim


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. August 2008)

achim457 schrieb:


> ```
> sinnvolle updates soon to come
> 
> sattel
> ...



bin student - ich leide auch an mangelnden budgets. ein tune würger war bei mir nicht drin. einfache alternative sind normale klemmen mit inbusschrabuen, z.B. von BBB, 8 Euro, wiegt 22g oder so.
dafür jedes mal zum aufmachen einen inbus mitschleppen? naja, irgendwann muss wohl doch nochmal der würger ran.


----------



## achim457 (12. August 2008)

Mangelndes Budget ist auch mein Prob, aber die Lösung mit dem Inbus ist für meinen Einsatz nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Da mein Hometrail das ständige verstellen der Sitzposition erfordert
Hat den jeder den Würger

Gruß Achim


----------



## Marina (12. August 2008)

nein =) aber klemm dir den gebrauchten imbus doch einfach in die gummistopper an der gabel, da hast ihn immer dabei und musst dich nich drum kümmern, wo ihn hin steckst =)
ansonsten gibts noch die lösung teleskopstütze, aber find ich unschön und kostet genauso geld.


----------



## achim457 (12. August 2008)

@Marina, ist auch ne Möglichkeit ist mir aber auch zu blöd den Inbus in den Gummi zu fummeln
Da lass ich`s  erstmal wie`s ist und klemme den Spannhebel nach vorne. Geht auch, steht aber blöd weg...was soll`s.

Gruß Achim


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. August 2008)

achim457 schrieb:


> ist mir aber auch zu blöd den Inbus in den Gummi zu fummeln



deine sorgen möcht ich haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. August 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> sinnvolle updates soon to come
> 
> sattel   = Beal Air ST I-Beam (liegen schon da)
> stütze  = I-Beam Micro 400x30,0mm (bestellt)
> ...



wenn wir schon dabei sind - hat wer verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (12. August 2008)

sattel = BBB Comp
stütze = Reverse Comp
felgen = Mavic 721 / 729
lenker = Reverse DH Race
kurbeln = Shimano Hone


----------



## robertg202 (12. August 2008)

Hat eigentlich schon wer eine Ahnung, wie die 09er Hardrides ausschauen werden? Gibts da große Veränderungen zu den 08ern?


----------



## rsu (12. August 2008)

Je nachdem welche Reifen Du fährst Mavic EX823 UST. ...aber eigentlich wollen wir hier Bilder sehen und keine Teileberatung machen


----------



## Split (12. August 2008)

Na hoffentlich bleibt Jü seinem Design treu, denn die Neuen von Specialshit und Norco usw sind ja potthässlich.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. August 2008)

Split schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich bleibt Jü seinem Design treu,
> denn die Neuen von Specialshit und Norco usw sind ja potthässlich.



Ich bin recht zuversichtlich das uns bei Jü die Hydroformingexzesse erspart bleiben.

anbei - lenker bleib ich bei VRO, I-Beam Stütze ist schon unterwegs. nur bei den Felgen bin ich noch unsicher.
Empfehlungen an mich auch gerne per PN, sprengt den Thread hier nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2008)

823er Mavics ! UST rockt ! (in GB sind die Reifen wesentlich günstiger)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 823er Mavics ! UST rockt ! (in GB sind die Reifen wesentlich günstiger)



so ein mist nur das ich noch 5 satz neue downhillschlappen habe und deshalb so schnell nicht wieder auf UST zurück wandern werde. 


gruß,
stefan


----------



## rsu (13. August 2008)

Du kannst mit der UST Felge auch erst mal normale Reifen mit Schlauch fahren und später immer noch auf Tubeless Reifen wechseln. Dann hast Du zumindest die Wahl und musst nicht neue Felgen/Speichen kaufen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2008)

ich weiß. nur ich hab ewig schlechte erinnerungen in richtung von haarrissen in den felgen, beschissene ventile,die scheiß fore nippeln die sich gerne mal rausdrehen... . da überleg ich mir echt ob sich das lohnt nochmal zu probieren. 

gruß,
stefan

P.S.: wobei die dinger wohl die best verarbeiteten felgen waren die ich je in der hand hatte
P.P.S.: macht man sich mit normalen Schläuchen nicht die Ventilbohrung kaputt/ungrad? hat ein Bekannter bei deinen Crossmax SL geschafft. haben nie wieder luft gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (13. August 2008)

Auch wenn das noch immer der falsche Thread ist:

Die MX 32 von Alutech kann ich auch sehr empfehlen, oder man greift zum mittlerweile sehr weit verbreiteten Mavic 729 mit Hope Pro II-Radsatz. In Sachen Haltbarkeit und Gewicht mit Sicherheit ein super Radsatz. UST hat mich persönlich nicht überzeugt, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Des Weiteren werde ich nie wieder Systemlaufräder benutzen, wegen den von dir angesprochenen Nachteile und Probleme!

Wie gesagt, MX 32 kann ich sehr empfehlen, kannst Du auch in Wunschfarbe pulvern lassen, oder halt die 729er.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2008)

erstmal thanks für off topic (wollte das schon immer mal sagen )

zumthema naben:
meine alten hügi FR fahr ich bis sie auseinander fallen, und das kann noch lange lange dauern. erschreckend wie gut die ( ewig alten) hügi naben laufen, wenn ich mir überlege wie gut manche neue DT sich macht...


----------



## Munzi13 (14. August 2008)

@Achim 457. 
Die Neue 888 kommt ja sehr geil rüber. Evtl noch nen Paintshop. Wie fährt sichs etz?
Kommst du da überhaupt noch hoch(an den riser?) ;-)


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (14. August 2008)

Munzi13 schrieb:


> @Achim 457.
> Evtl noch nen Paintjob.



das wolltest du doch sagen oder?


----------



## achim457 (14. August 2008)

@ munzi, ja die fährt jetzt richtig cremig ganz was anderes als die dj`s

gruß achim


----------



## Munzi13 (14. August 2008)

@Danger-Delüx. ;-)

Sorry war einfach hingeschmiert. hast recht.


----------



## Pudelreiter (15. August 2008)

Hiho,
hab meinen Pudel zwar schon im Pudelthread gepostet, aber ich finde er passt hier auch noch rein:


----------



## lipmo51 (15. August 2008)

das gehört auf jeden Fall hier rein.....


----------



## Speedpower (15. August 2008)

So ich update dann auch mal, hatt sich seit dem letzten Bild einiges getan ist aber auch schon nicht mehr ganz aktuell.
Momentan liegt der Rahmen bei Jürgen zum schweissen, mal sehen eventuell mach ich mir wenn er wieder hier mal die Mühe das 09er Design aufzulacken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## achim457 (15. August 2008)

UUUHHIII die sollte in die Vitrine  Ist ja schick
Und mit was fährts du??

Gruß Achim


----------



## Pudelreiter (15. August 2008)

Das is ja schon fast pervers so gut schaud des aus :-O


----------



## Speedpower (15. August 2008)

Danke Danke Stehen aber noch einige Änderungen an...
Als nächstes kommt erstmal der Spank Rotz raus und 721er rein, natürlich mit grünen Decals Ein Paar Sudpin III Pro liegt hier auch schon...

Und auf die 09er Saint Schaltung bin ich ja ziemlich heiss


----------



## gabbacore (15. August 2008)

@ Speedpower: Du hast eines der geilsten Alutechs das ich je gesehen habe!!!! Habe es auch schon oft in Deiner Fotogallerie bewundert...
Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild posten, wo das Bike von der Seite gezeigt wird (typisches Katalogfoto)?


----------



## Kompostman (15. August 2008)

Speedpower schrieb:


>



Sehr geiler Aufbau! Da tut es mir schon so in der Seele weh, dass mein Keiler weg muss!

Aber sobald wieder Geld in der Kriegskasse ist......


----------



## mani.r (15. August 2008)

Geiles Teil und die 721 sind sicher eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (25. August 2008)

das ist ja echt mal ein brutal geiler keiler


----------



## bobtailoner (25. August 2008)

ahm...wo genau ist jetzt der keiler????


----------



## Split (25. August 2008)

Jungs das ist der Wildsau Team Frame was da Speedpower fährt


----------



## Speedpower (25. August 2008)

Kann ich mit leben, den "Geiler Keiler" spruch hör ich regelmäßig
Aber danke


----------



## Split (26. August 2008)

Sind ja auch beides schöne Rahmen.
Obwohl mir der Team- Rahmen besser gefällt, weil er nicht so geschwungen ist und er ist nicht so häufig wie der Keiler am Start


----------



## lipmo51 (26. August 2008)

Ich wollt jetzt nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen,und weil die meisten Alutechfahrer hier lesen,frag ich einfach mal hier:

Weiß einer zufällig welche Speichenlängen ich brauche bei Alutech DX (40mm) Felgen 36 Loch und Hope Pro 2 Naben (VR 20mm Steckachse/ HR 12/150)?Ich kenn mich damit garnicht aus.Bei Alutech konnte mir leider keiner weiterhelfen,vielleicht weiß es ja einer von euch.


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2008)

Spuckt der DT-Speichenlängen-Rechner nix aus ? Wahrscheinlich sind die Naben dort unbekannt.


----------



## lipmo51 (27. August 2008)

ich hab keine Ahnung von dem Zeugs 
Ich werd das schon irgendwie rausbekommen.
Falls es doch schon einer weiß,dann bitte hier posten


----------



## sunabar (27. August 2008)

Der Rechner von Whizzwheels enthält Hope-Naben.


----------



## klana_radikala (28. August 2008)

Speedpower schrieb:


> Kann ich mit leben, den "Geiler Keiler" spruch hör ich regelmäßig
> Aber danke



keiler klingt männlicher als sau 

wobei ich noch eine frage hab:

die teamsau ist laut alutech seite nicht wirklich leichter als die wildsau dh die ich fahre, wie ist das möglich?

denn wenn die daten wirklich stimmen könnte ich mein bike ja genau so leicht aufbaun wie die mit ner teamwildsau oder mit nem keiler

edit: hab wieder nachgschaut, sind 450 bzw. 250g unterschied, was aber auch nicht wirklich weltbewegend ist

was mich intressieren würd ist der direkte vergleich zwischen wildsau dh, dropsau, keiler und wildsau team

P.P.S.: hab raus gfunden das im onlineshop krass andere gewichte stehen: z.B. wildsau team: 5,2kg, und wildsau dh: 5,7kg, wildsau dh z.B. steht aber auf der hp mit 4,5kg, also, was is da los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpower (28. August 2008)

Ich nehme an, dass die unterschiedlichen Angaben davon ahängen ob mit oder ohne Dämpfer gewogen wurde....
Die Teamsau soll laut Datenblatt in M ohne Dämpfer 4,2kg wiegen, ich fahr Größe S also noch etwas leichter. Die Wildsau DH soll 4,5kg wiegen, ein unterschied ist also auf jeden Fall da.

Nachdem ich vor ein paar Wochen Risse am Rahmen entdeckt habe, ist er gestern endlich wieder eingetrudelt und wird in der nächsten Woche dann ein neues Farbkleid bekommen. Das neue Pudeldesign gefällt mir echt gut, da werde ich mich denke ich beim lackieren dran orientieren.


----------



## Maui (28. August 2008)

Speedpower schrieb:


> Kann ich mit leben, den "Geiler Keiler" spruch hör ich regelmäßig
> Aber danke




das geht so. "Nichts ist geiler, Keiler"


----------



## Speedpower (31. August 2008)

So jetzt muss ich mal wieder, war das ganze Wochenende fleissig am lackieren Nach 1 1/2 Monaten endlich wieder fahren

Mehr Bilder sind bei mir im Benutzeralbum. Hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/1536
Kommentare erwünscht


----------



## reuber (31. August 2008)

schicke fox..


----------



## san_andreas (31. August 2008)

Ist richtig gut geworden, deine kleine Sau !


----------



## lipmo51 (31. August 2008)

Sah schon vorher schick aus,aber jetzt ist es noch geiler.


----------



## bikeburnz (31. August 2008)

hier mal mein updated Keiler  
Kommentare im Fotoalbum ebenfalls erwünscht 
der sattel ist noch mein alter, kommt die tage noch n schwarzer Selle italis slr drauf


----------



## lipmo51 (31. August 2008)

auch schick.........

was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## bikeburnz (31. August 2008)

Reverse Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (1. September 2008)

ist die große rahmenverstärkung eine spezialanfertigung?? sieht mal richtig stabil aus


----------



## bikeburnz (1. September 2008)

wird bei den 09 er Modellen wohl so in serie gehen..


----------



## Pudelreiter (1. September 2008)

Boah die Teamsau und der Keiler sehen beide richtig gut aus


----------



## san_andreas (6. September 2008)

Update aktueller Stand:














Neu:
Rock Shox Boxxer Team 09 mit WC Solo Air
Reverse Fli XXL bar
E:thirteen Ali Stem
Maxxis Highroller UST 2,5" 42a

Gewicht: 19,67kg


----------



## Split (7. September 2008)

Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## Team Freak 123 (7. September 2008)

wirklich geil aber was sind das für bremsen hope moto v2 oder seh ich das falsch und was hast für ein gewicht angestrebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. September 2008)

Das sind Hope V2.
Gewichtsmässig sind um die 18,2 kg möglich mit leichteren Laufrädern, Air-Dämpfer, etc..
Der Klopper-Alutech-Steuersatz fliegt z.B. auch noch raus.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (8. September 2008)

würde ich nicht machen... garantie nur mit alutech steuersatz.


----------



## san_andreas (8. September 2008)

Die Einpresstiefe (25mm) ist vorgegeben. Reset z.B. bietet den WAN.5 auch auch Anfrage mit der passenden Tiefe an (untere Schale wird auch oben eingebaut).
Steuersatz-Hersteller sehen das Thema Einpresstiefe übrigens völlig anders als Alutech, Nicolai, Zonenschein, etc..


----------



## TheRacer (8. September 2008)

Ich fand den G- Boxx Pudel mit Fox besser als jetz mit roter Boxxer.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (8. September 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> würde ich nicht machen... garantie nur mit alutech steuersatz.


falsch!



san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Einpresstiefe (25mm) ist vorgegeben. Reset z.B. bietet den WAN.5 auch auch Anfrage mit der passenden Tiefe an (untere Schale wird auch oben eingebaut).
> Steuersatz-Hersteller sehen das Thema Einpresstiefe übrigens völlig anders als Alutech, Nicolai, Zonenschein, etc..


richtig!

hab in meinem pudel auch den wan.5 mit großer einpresstiefe, glaube zwar nicht dass das nötig ist, aber wenn die garantie eben an die 25mm geknüpft ist...
den alutechsteuersatz rauszubekommen dürfte evtl schwierig werden, jürgen klebt die gerne ein


----------



## san_andreas (8. September 2008)

Wie hast Du den rausbekommen ? Wärme ?


----------



## specnic (8. September 2008)

also ich hab meinen mit nem heißluftföhn rausgekriegt. hat aber ewig gedauert


----------



## Blackhawk88 (8. September 2008)

ich hab den gar nicht rausbekommen, ich hab mir von anfang an kein alutech x-schwer gekauft


----------



## Team Freak 123 (8. September 2008)

das problem kann man auch mit dem chris king steel set beheben, weil der auch extra lang ist, und mehr als 25mm einpresstiefe hat. wollte nur mal dran errinern


----------



## Split (8. September 2008)

25mm? Ich dachte der hat 22mm? Außerdem geht um leichte Steuersätze und da kann der nicht mit halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. September 2008)

25,4mm hat der zu bieten...


----------



## Team Freak 123 (9. September 2008)

ja, stimmt besonders leicht is der ja nicht. mal blöde frage, das heißt wenn ich en steuersatz hab der weniger als 25mm einpresstiefe hat, hab ich dann automatisch nur noch 2 jahre garantie, oder gar keine mehr?


----------



## Split (9. September 2008)

2JAhre Garantie gibt dir dann noch Jürgen glaub ich, genau so wenn du nicht den Vertrag zurück schickst der mit bei liegt oder den du vom Händler kriegst


----------



## san_andreas (9. September 2008)

So massiv wie die Alutechs sind, mag man kaum glauben, dass da Steuerrohre ovalisiert werden. Das Nicolai-Team fährt übrigens den normalen Wan.5, obwohl sie offiziell auch so einen Monstersteuersatz verlangen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. September 2008)

schon die "kleine" enduro sau hat am Steuerrohr Wandstärke das man sich echt fragt was das soll. Aber wenns der Chef verlangt, hab das bleischwere Ding auch drin. Der wiegt 1.5  inc. Reducer 300g!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Split (9. September 2008)

Immer auf Nummer sicher gehen, sagt der Jürgen.


----------



## san_andreas (9. September 2008)

Trotzdem brauchts keine Lagerschale, die knapp 90 g wiegt.


----------



## klana_radikala (15. September 2008)

hab ne neue gabel 
rc3 wc von 08


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. September 2008)

nur die Bildqualität ist dem ganzen unwürdig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. September 2008)

2009er Pudel in Aktion, ein besseres Bild gibts leider nicht...


----------



## Speedpower (15. September 2008)

Irgendwie wirkt das Größenverhältnis zwischen dir und Bike seltsam
Sie so nach 2m auf nem S Rahmen aus...


----------



## lipmo51 (15. September 2008)

tja was willste machen wenn du ca 2,99m groß bist. 

Aber je öffter ich mir einen Pudel anschau,desto mehr gefällt mir das Bike


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. September 2008)

ich bin fast 2m groß und fahr nen XL rahmen 
sieht echt etwas komisch aus, liegt aber hauptsächlich an der perspektive und wie ich da aufm rad sitz...


----------



## TheTomminator (15. September 2008)

Zum Steuersatz:
Nicolai verlangt nur 25mm bei 1 1/8", bei 1.5 sieht es anders aus, da sind es weniger, soweit ich weis 16 unten und 8 oben. Ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht kommt sicherlich auf den Fahrer und was er damit macht an. ein 95kg Mensch, der ein Jahr lang nosewheelies übt dürfte so einiges oval bekommen, genauso wenn er immer Tables zu kurz springt.
Das problem ist einfach die Flächenpressung, die nun mal Kraft/Auflagefläche ist, und da wird es beim 1 1/8" schnell kritisch. Ab einer gewissen Flächenpressung fängt das Material an zu kriechen und dann bekommt der Steuersatz irgendwann Spiel. Das liegt zum teil auch am Material, selbstaushärtendes wie 7020er und 7005er Alu sind da wiederum gefährdeter als Warmauslagernde.
Ich persönlich wär ja für geschraubte Steuersätze oder eingeklebte Stahlhülsen.


----------



## freeriderbtal (25. September 2008)

meine neue alte wildsau dH, hab dem rahmen neue farben verpasst.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2008)

Ich mag diese Monster !!


----------



## Maui (26. September 2008)

hat schon irgendwie style


----------



## lipmo51 (26. September 2008)

find den auch recht schick,aber die Aufkleber oben sind nicht schön,da klebt die Folie ja noch drauf,oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Pudelreiter (26. September 2008)

Gefällt


----------



## specnic (26. September 2008)

geiler rahmen


----------



## freeriderbtal (26. September 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> find den auch recht schick,aber die Aufkleber oben sind nicht schön,da klebt die Folie ja noch drauf,oder sieht das nur so aus?



da war noch die folie drauf, danke für den tipp, kam mir auch etwas merkwürdig vor


----------



## Frorider Ben (26. September 2008)

Mal nen Update:
Neu ist der Sunline V1 Lenker mit 19mm rise. jetzt kommt die front endlich weiter runter, super Fahrgefühl. Außerdem war die gabel bei MP sie spricht jetzt wie ne Stahlfeder Gabel an, einfach Top kann man nur empfehlen wenn jemand mal etwas Geld über hat.

Demnächst sollen andere Laufräder rein, was könntet ihr empfehlen.
hatte da so an Mavic EX 721 oder 729 gedacht und an Reverse Naben Race Pro
Schlagt mal was vor


----------



## specnic (26. September 2008)

schönes hündchen.
ich schlage dir folgendes vor:
mavic 729 felge mit dt swiss hügi fr naben.
ich fahrs gebau so und bin top zufrieden.
wenn du keine dt swiss nimmst, kann ich dir noch ne chris king
enpfehlen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. September 2008)

specnic schrieb:


> schönes hündchen.
> ich schlage dir folgendes vor:
> mavic 729 felge mit dt swiss hügi fr naben.
> ich fahrs gebau so und bin top zufrieden.
> ...



die hügi fr sind top, den freilauf muss man aber mögen.
während viele mit 24,36 odern 72 klicks aufwarten hat die hügi nur 18 und geräuschtechnisch entweder totenstill oder ein immens aggressives schnarren das einem kopfschmerzen macht. muss man echt mögen.

dazu sind sie schwer wie huf, aber nicht kaputt zu bekommen.

gruß,
stefan


----------



## Frorider Ben (27. September 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> die hügi fr sind top, den freilauf muss man aber mögen.
> während viele mit 24,36 odern 72 klicks aufwarten hat die hügi nur 18 und geräuschtechnisch entweder totenstill oder ein immens aggressives schnarren das einem kopfschmerzen macht. muss man echt mögen.
> 
> dazu sind sie schwer wie huf, aber nicht kaputt zu bekommen.
> ...



Also wenn ich mir neue hole wollte ich wenigstens etwas auf Leichtigkeit achten, die Laufräder sollen auf jedenfall leichter werden als jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2008)

Yup.
King und aus.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Yup.
> King und aus.



pleite und glücklich


----------



## klana_radikala (27. September 2008)

schöner pudel 
aber vor allem:
geile wildsau dh 
gefällt mir sehr gut mit den neuen stickern, bin auch am überlegen ob ich mein stickerset von 07 auf 09 updaten soll


----------



## specnic (28. September 2008)

also wenn du leichte naben möchtest, ist ne chris king auch nichts für dich.
ich dachte eher, dass du unzerstörbare möchtest.
wenn sie leicht sein soll, aber auch etwas stabil, dann kann ich dir noch ne fusion stealth empfehlen. die sind sogar preislich im grünen bereich.
ich denke ne fusion wäre ne gute wahl


----------



## Blackhawk88 (28. September 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Demnächst sollen andere Laufräder rein, was könntet ihr empfehlen.
> hatte da so an Mavic EX 721 oder 729 gedacht und an Reverse Naben Race Pro
> Schlagt mal was vor
> [/IMG]



hope pro 2 naben und mavic ex 721! dazu noch en paar ordentliche speichen zb sapim race und fertig, leicht stabil und nicht übertrieben teuer
fahr ich genauso und kann nur positives berichten

btw: dein pudel ist ja schon fast so schön wie meiner


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. September 2008)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> hope pro 2 naben und mavic ex 721! dazu noch en paar ordentliche speichen zb sapim race und fertig, leicht stabil und nicht übertrieben teuer
> fahr ich genauso und kann nur positives berichten
> 
> btw: dein pudel ist ja schon fast so schön wie meiner




an die EX 721 denke ich auch, am liebsten würde ich die neuen Spank Spike fahren, aber erst im Januar im Handel.

sieht man sich am 11 Oktober in Wibe?


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. September 2008)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> hope pro 2 naben und mavic ex 721! dazu noch en paar ordentliche speichen zb sapim race und fertig, leicht stabil und nicht übertrieben teuer
> fahr ich genauso und kann nur positives berichten
> 
> btw: dein pudel ist ja schon fast so schön wie meiner


Yupp, kann ich auch empfehlen. Meine wiegen (mit DT-Speichen) gerade mal 1,95kg.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (29. September 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> sieht man sich am 11 Oktober in Wibe?



ich hoffs, aber mein dämpfer is bei toxoholics...und das ist ja immer so ne sache mit dem verein


----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2008)

Da gibts doch so nen Schnell-Service...kostet aber extra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (29. September 2008)

jo wenn du ein service machen lässt, dann gibts express-service, aber meiner muss repariert werden und das ist auch noch ein garantiefall...


----------



## Frorider Ben (30. September 2008)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> jo wenn du ein service machen lässt, dann gibts express-service, aber meiner muss repariert werden und das ist auch noch ein garantiefall...



Das natürlich blöd, mein Dämpfer geht direkt nach WIbe weg nach Motopitkan.
Service und tuning, bin mal gespannt wie der Pudel danach anspricht.


----------



## TheCoffinNail (30. September 2008)

so Herrschaften ... wenn wir jetzt dann so langsam wieder zu Bildern übergehen könnten ...  

DANKE!


----------



## specnic (30. September 2008)

trag doch was dazu bei, anstatt dass du dich bloß beschwerst...
marina hat doch bilder gepostet, und wir diskutieren darüber.
was soll daran falsch sein?
ich find den thread klasse!


----------



## Team Freak 123 (30. September 2008)

find ich übrigens auch, wozu sind foren da um zu diskutieren. weil nur bilder posten kann ich gleich ne gallerie aufmachen, also ich finds klasse echt. ride on


----------



## Wipp (1. Oktober 2008)

heute bei jü auf der seite gefunden --der keiler DH236-- der erste aufgebaute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (1. Oktober 2008)

na da wird der Reifen aber am Sattel kratzen


----------



## specnic (1. Oktober 2008)

muss nicht unbedingt sein. ah, obwohl...
hast recht


----------



## lipmo51 (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss aber auch sagen das mir die alten Keiler besser gefallen mit dem Knick im Oberrohr.Mich stört auch irgendwie die abstützung vom Sattelrohr.Das sieht so riesig aus.

Hier ist mal ein Bild von einem 2007er gepimpt auf 2009,das find ich geil! 
!! IST NICHT MEIN KEILER !!


----------



## specnic (1. Oktober 2008)

sieht eher nach STAHLutech aus.
gefällt mir weniger.
aber technisch bestimmt top!!!


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Oktober 2008)

Meine Drecksau,gestern in WB,mit schlechter Cam   ,aber nun mit der Worldcup


----------



## Team Freak 123 (4. Oktober 2008)

so morgen gibts auch bilder von meinem keiler, der is dann nämlich fertig aufgebaut endlich. und dann gehts endlich fahren, nur kurz ne runde auf der straße, bei uns ist das wetter beschi....en. dauerregen mit ziwschen durch en paar pausen.  ride on


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (4. Oktober 2008)

man kann auch bei regen fahren?


----------



## specnic (4. Oktober 2008)

genau. hab ich heut auch gemacht. dannach war mein bike 24kg schwer (dreck)
statt 21


----------



## Team Freak 123 (6. Oktober 2008)

so hab gedacht ich setz mal meine partliste von meinem keiler rein bilder gibts am donnerstag wenn er ready to race ist.
rahmen neuer keiler team rahmen 08 gepimpt auf 09 größe L
gabel marzocchi 888 ata wc 
dämpfer roco wc
laufräder wtb speeddisc dh
kurbel shimano xt 08 
kettenblatt race face 38t 
pedale crank brothers 5050xx
sattelstütze nc17    sattel selle italia slr tt 135g 
vorbau reverse würfel        lenker reverse dh race 710mm 
bremsen avid jucy seven 203vo und 185hi 
griffe odi ruffian 10th aniversary in gold
sattelklemme hope bolt on gold 
innenlager shimano xt hollowtech2
kefü truvativ boxguide
schaltwerk sram x7
schalthebel shimano deore kommt aber die woche noch ein x9 trigger
ritzelpaket shimano ultegra 11-25
schläuche normal schwalbe av
reifen schwalbe muddy marry, sehen aus wie steht auch drauf 2,35 sind aber 2,5 fr version falt.
gewicht bis jetzt 19 kg. fällt aber noch, mit anderem vorbau und so auf unter 19kg. dann ca 18,4kg aber bis dahin, ist noch 3 wochen leider. aber fahren kann ich schon schreibt mal eure meinungen dazu.


----------



## entlebucher (14. Oktober 2008)

Der Getriebepudel ist da!












Nach langem warten hat ihn mir die Schweizer Post am Freitag übergeben (war sicher nicht zurechnungsfähig in dem Moment). Blitzaufbau in der Nacht auf Samstag, und seither ca. 7000hm damit zurückgelegt.

Rahmen in Grösse L mit GBoxx1 und BMA. Gewicht momentan bei ca 19,7kg.
Die 66 RC2X wird in bälde gegen eine Totem Solo Air getauscht.

Und bevor wieder die Schönwetterfahrer aufheulen: JA, DAS SCHUTZBLECH IST NÖTIG! Fahre regelmässig bei Regen und Schnee, ausserdem sind unsere Trails selten trocken

Erste Eindrücke: komplizierte Technik aber geniales Fahrverhalten! 
Wer mehr wissen will: einfach fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (14. Oktober 2008)

sieht richtig gut aus, das ding!!
schutzblech stört mich überhaupt nicht.
mich würde mal interessieren, ob de damit noch nen berg hochtrampeln kannst.


----------



## entlebucher (14. Oktober 2008)

danke.
Geht hervorragend bergauf (bin aber schon seit Jahren an 20kg-Freerider und viele Höhenmeter bergauf gewöhnt)

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis von der Box ist einiges kürzer als Rohloff mit 38/16er Kombi! Damit kann man gemütlich alle Steigungen überwinden.
Das Fahrwerk hat keine Antriebseinflüsse.


----------



## reuber (14. Oktober 2008)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Und bevor wieder die Schönwetterfahrer aufheulen: JA, DAS SCHUTZBLECH IST NÖTIG! Fahre regelmässig bei Regen und Schnee, ausserdem sind unsere Trails selten trocken
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ich bin dieses jahr meistens gefahren wenn richtige lettn am start war... und ich fahr auch ohne...


----------



## entlebucher (14. Oktober 2008)

na wenn du dir gerne den Dreck aus dem Gesicht putzt!


----------



## lipmo51 (14. Oktober 2008)

abgesehen vom Schutzblech....schick.
Selbst bei einem Tsunami würd ich mir so ein Teil nicht dranbasteln...
Aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## Condor (15. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (15. Oktober 2008)

war schon beim ersten mal nich witzig...


----------



## Aragonion (16. Oktober 2008)

Die Tiere mag Ich eh nur als Schinken oder Lendenfilet serviert, da bin Ich wie Obelix


----------



## Team Freak 123 (16. Oktober 2008)

so, mein keiler wiegt so aufgebaut wie jetzt echte 18,21 kilo. ohne großartige leichtbauparts, also da geht noch was. noch fast jungfräulich, erst eine stunde waldweg gesehen zwecks schlechtestem wetter. leider aber wird wieder!   ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (16. Oktober 2008)

als kleiner anreitz (für die die das teil noch nicht in echt gesehen haben)



mehr bilder folgen

@teamfreak...weisse kabelbinder sind doof


----------



## Team Freak 123 (16. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß, hatte keine schwarzen mehr. egal, hauptsache black and white porn style. perfekt getroffen wie ich finde, genau richtige mischung. ride on


----------



## san_andreas (16. Oktober 2008)

Ganz nette Bikes hier, hehe.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (17. Oktober 2008)

in meiner gallerie sind neue bilder vom pudel


----------



## flyingscot (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich liebe das grün , hier nochmal meine Wildsau in einem anderen Licht:


----------



## Frorider Ben (17. Oktober 2008)

Kommt echt geil rüber mit dem Licht, super Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. Oktober 2008)

So, jetzt mal meine alte neue Wildsau





Wildsau Hardride Sonderbau von 2003

mal sehen ob es überhaupt fährt...


----------



## Frorider Ben (25. Oktober 2008)

sieht echt fett aus, die Farbkombination passt super, noch so unberührt.
man könnte fast meinen das es nen Miniatur spielzeugbike ist. *wenn man sich den Hintergrund weg denkt*


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (25. Oktober 2008)

Fette Sau, mein lieber Herr, sehr geiles Teil.


----------



## der-gute (31. Oktober 2008)

neue Neuigkeiten

19 Kilo auf der Menschenwaage

hier fast fertig - leider nur mit dem iPhone:





wie passend vor den Pucky-Rädern...

nexte Woche gehts in den Wald ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (31. Oktober 2008)

Schaut heftig aus ! Gabs den mal auf ebay ?
Der Hintergrund ist der Hit !


----------



## der-gute (31. Oktober 2008)

ja, war von nem Freund

wollte unmengen Geld haben damals...

hab den Rahmen mit Fox Vanilla RC Federbein, RaceFace NorthShore Kurbel inkl 2 KB, RaceFace BashGuard und Innenlager, Brunn Sattelstütze mit Klemme und Brunn 1.5 Steuersatz für 600 bekommen.


----------



## Kompostman (31. Oktober 2008)

Schickes Ding Alex!
Der MM in 2.5 wird hinten nicht durch die Schwinge passen oder?


----------



## san_andreas (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenn den Zustand ja nicht, aber 600 finde ich ok.


----------



## der-gute (31. Oktober 2008)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Schickes Ding Alex!
> Der MM in 2.5 wird hinten nicht durch die Schwinge passen oder?



hinten is es ein BB 2.4

wie bei deinem Keiler gehts hinten ziemlich eng zu...

MM 2.5 passt da nicht - muss auch nicht.
der reicht vorne...


----------



## specnic (2. November 2008)

komisch?? bei meiner hardride passt der mm locker durch, da ist sogar noch platz frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (2. November 2008)

kommt auch darauf an welche Felge man dazu fährt. Also mit ner Sun Single passt der MM in 2.5 locker.


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. November 2008)

Also beim 09er Keiler soll der MM mit ner Double Wide passen, lt. Jü. Sonst krieg ich die Woche ein Problem.............................


----------



## Split (2. November 2008)

Double Wide? Vollkommen übertrieben!


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. November 2008)

Split schrieb:


> Double Wide? Vollkommen übertrieben!




Junge ich wieg über 100kg, da ist nix übertrieben


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. November 2008)

doubletrack sollte alles mitmachen!
und ne doubletrack is gegen ne doublewide auch ne richtige schönheit


----------



## Split (2. November 2008)

Ich wiege auch mit Montur 103kg, aber Double Wide sind übertrieben. Double Tracks oder Mavic EX 729 bzw 823 reichen auch aus. Besonders die Mavic sind stabil.

Denn die Double Wides lassen sich schwer beschleunigen, brechen schnell (finde ich) besonders bei der gesteckten Version.

Sprich doch mal mit Jürgen über ein Laufradsatz von Alutech, wenn du einen Rahmen bei ihm hollst kann man über einen vergünstigen Laufradsatz sprechen


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. November 2008)

Jungens, sorry hahahaha

ich meinte auch Double Tracks muhahahah

bitte um eine harte aber gerechte Strafe

jetzt fahr ich die schon ein halbes Jahr und verschreib mich trotzdem


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. November 2008)

wenn du keinen großen wert auf gewicht legst sind die doubletracks echt gut.
ich bin selber die mavic ex729 gefahren, und seit dem rennen in wildbad sehen die aus wie sau! so stabil sind die nicht!
die alternative von alutech wäre glaub ich die MX. die halten auch sehr gut.


----------



## Split (2. November 2008)

Also ich bin Ex325, Sun Single tracks und die MX gefahren. Also von stabilität her fand ich die EX 325 nicht schlecht waren aber sehr schwer. Die Single sind im Enduro bis Freeride ganz gut, aber für schwere fahrer etwas zu weich. Die Mx sind ein gutes Mittelding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (2. November 2008)

Danger-Deluxe schrieb:


> wenn du keinen großen wert auf gewicht legst sind die doubletracks echt gut.
> ich bin selber die mavic ex729 gefahren, und seit dem rennen in wildbad sehen die aus wie sau! so stabil sind die nicht!
> die alternative von alutech wäre glaub ich die MX. die halten auch sehr gut.





Nö, ein Gewichtsfetischist bin ich wahrlich nicht, ich steh auf robust und haltbar, von daher wird mein Keiler wenn der aufgebaut ist wohl locker über die 20er Marke gehen, aber ich bin ja auch robust und stabil, von daher passt das dann wieder.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (2. November 2008)

na also, dann bist du mit den doubletracks richtig unterwegs.
bin ich früher auch lange gefahren. waren mir dann letztendlich doch zu schwer für die ganzen rennen...


----------



## Der Physiker (3. November 2008)

Sauupdate


----------



## san_andreas (3. November 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut ! Ist das eine Hardride ? Wie geht das Bike bergauf ?


----------



## Split (4. November 2008)

Ja das ist eine Hardride FR, sieht man am knick in der unteren Schwingenhälfte


----------



## Der Physiker (4. November 2008)

Ja, ist eine Hardride. Für einen echten Freerider geht das Rad noch ordentlich bergauf. 
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. November 2008)

muss ich auch sagen

bin grade meine 19 Kilo 2003er Wildsau den Berg hoch getreten

ging erstaunlich gut...

nur die weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze sieht bescheuert aus (beim bergauf fahren)

warum gibt es auch keine verstellbare Sattelstütze in 30,0


----------



## Split (4. November 2008)

Frag ich mich auch.
Ich glaube die von Maverich gibt es in 27,2 (dann mit Hülsen) oder Kindshox (wo ich mir über die Qualiät am grübeln bin)


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2008)

Die Kindshox schaut aus wie ein übles Billigteil.


----------



## Split (5. November 2008)

Jap, kann man nur hoffen das die hersteller "mitleid" mit uns haben


----------



## klana_radikala (7. November 2008)

da die Quali der letzen Bilder unter aller Sau waren hier mal ein Paar neue


----------



## Split (7. November 2008)

Nice, schon lange nicht mehr gesehen dieses modell


----------



## klana_radikala (7. November 2008)

wird auch 09 nur mehr auf anfrage gebaut, schade eigentlich
ist auf jeden fall selten


----------



## Heiko_München (8. November 2008)

...auch wenns ein wenig OT ist, aber:

ich verkaufe meinen Enduro Rahmen hier im Bikemarkt.





Grüße aus München
Heiko


----------



## Elfriede (14. November 2008)

Da hänge ich mich doch gleich mal an. Hab hier ein Titanschraubenset für eine Alutech Wildsau bzw. einen Keiler rumliegen. Die Schrauben sind von bester Qualität und in der Farbe Gold eloxiert. Es ist stellenweise noch etwas Locktide bzw. Kupferpaste dran. Der Rahmen ist bereits weg. Falls jemand noch sein Rad etwas erleichtern will? Top Zustand!



Maße:
1*70*8mm
1*75*8mm
4*30*8mm
2*20*8mm
4*15*5mm
Dann liegen hier auch noch Lager rum:



3,2*1,5
2,8*1,2
2,2*0,8


----------



## JanikF. (14. November 2008)

jungens das ist hier kein Verkaufsthreat! nutzt den Bikemarkt und macht nen Vermerk in eurer Signatur --> fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (14. November 2008)

JanikF. schrieb:


> jungens das ist hier kein Verkaufsthreat! nutzt den Bikemarkt und macht nen Vermerk in eurer Signatur --> fertig



Ja, sorry. Aber es wäre echt super, wenn wir hier mal einen spezifischen Angebotstread nur für Angebote erstellen würden.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (14. November 2008)

dann machs doch weil sonst macht es ja eh keiner ride on


----------



## bikeburnz (14. November 2008)

mal ein kleines Update an meinem Keiler  
...jetzt mit boxxer 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/214528


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2008)

Bilder !!!














Neu:
nano-schwarz by Nicolai
Decals
Pedale


----------



## Wipp (15. November 2008)

@ burnz
gelungen dein update, zusammen mit dem vom drescher das schönste seiner zunft. bin gespannt auf die ersten serien 09er
@san andreas
schaut edel aus das nano-schwarz, farbe ist leider so relativ auf fotos, das british racing green war bestimmt auch gut, aber so ists besser.

ich habe decalmässig mal bisschen gespielt, hier ein ausschnitt der antriebsseite  vorabhttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/224184


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2008)

Das nano-schwarz ist wahnsinnig schön, ich werde noch Bilder bei Tag machen.
Jetzt kommen die Schweißnähte besser zur Geltung.
By the way, Reset Wan.5 ist jetzt auch drin.


----------



## TheRacer (16. November 2008)

Ich fande das "british racing green" besser.
War ein selterer finde ich.
Die neuen Decals finde ich auch nicht schöner wie die alten.
Aber die 40 war sowieso am besten.

Insagesamt natürlich immernoch sehr gut!!


----------



## Aragonion (16. November 2008)

Ich find das Schwarz zu Dunkel aber vieleicht liegt es auch nur an der schlechten Aufnahme wo der Blitz Nickerchen gehalten hat


----------



## Marina (16. November 2008)

ja wie kann den schwarz zu dunkel sein? dann müsst es ja auch zu helles schwarz geben?^^
ich find geil so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (16. November 2008)

bist du profi??


----------



## Marina (16. November 2008)

höh? 
ich find einfach nur, es kann nie zu dunkel sein, schwarz is gut


----------



## san_andreas (17. November 2008)

Die Bilder schauen hier tatsächlich noch schlechter aus, als sie tatsächlich sind. Es sind halt die ersten nach dem Aufbau. Mit den Decals bin ich auch nicht ganz zufrieden, die Alutech Original-Decals gefallen mir eh nicht 100%ig. Werde irgendwann selber welche machen.
Demnächst kommen Bilder aus freier Wildbahn.


----------



## Johnny Jape (22. November 2008)

Endlich, fast fertig, nur noch Feder und Reifen tauschen, ist sehr kanpp mit Muddy Marrys, nur noch ein knapper mm Platz.......
und mit dem hinteren Bremszug bin ich noch nicht zufrieden


----------



## specnic (22. November 2008)

optisch gefällt mir der alte keiler viel besser


----------



## lipmo51 (23. November 2008)

sehe ich auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (23. November 2008)

das mit dem MM 2.5 am Hinterbau is bei mir auch so

ich hab ne BB 2.4 druf


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. November 2008)

der-gute schrieb:


> das mit dem MM 2.5 am Hinterbau is bei mir auch so
> 
> ich hab ne BB 2.4 druf




hoffe ein 2.5er Wetscream passt, sollen ja relativ schmal sein, frage ist wegen den fetten Noppen, naja wenn die nicht passen gehen die zurück.
Brauch jetzt für herbst winter halt ein bissel mehr profil 
im sommer kommen dan minion drauf


----------



## Team Freak 123 (23. November 2008)

also der neue keiler gefällt mir so wie er da steht mal überhaupt nicht. naja egal, jeder soll fahren was ihm gefällt. ride on


----------



## xMARTINx (23. November 2008)

gefällt mir gut der keiler.wie lang ist der dämpfer und wie gut funzt der hinterbau?


----------



## klana_radikala (23. November 2008)

gefällt mir.
währ gut möglich das ich meinen wildsau dh rahmen auch gegen einen neuen keiler tausche.
nur hätte ich dann eben meine rc3 wc und die anderen parts die ich jetzt grad montiert habe drauf.


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. November 2008)

Ist am Freitag erst fertig geworden bzw fast, wie gesagt muss noch eine härtere Feder rein......
und andere Reifen, vorher kann ich nicht fahren hoffe aber nä Wochenende starten zu können


----------



## TheRacer (23. November 2008)

Weil die Feder nicht perfekt ist und du die falschen Reifen drauf hast gehst nicht nicht biken.
Das würde mich nicht abhalten.
Dann ist es halt noch nicht ganz perfekt aber man kann wenigstens schon fahren.

Naja. Da denkt halt jeder anders.


----------



## TeeWorks (24. November 2008)

nette karre... was wiegt das ding?


----------



## Johnny Jape (24. November 2008)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Weil die Feder nicht perfekt ist und du die falschen Reifen drauf hast gehst nicht nicht biken.
> Das würde mich nicht abhalten.
> Dann ist es halt noch nicht ganz perfekt aber man kann wenigstens schon fahren.
> 
> Naja. Da denkt halt jeder anders.




die Feder ist nicht nur nicht perfet die ist vieeeel zu weich

und auf die waage kommt das ding auch irgendwann die woche, poste dann das schreckens ergebnis


----------



## Stormi (24. November 2008)

Hier ma ein aktuelles Bildchen von meinem Big Bike:







Wie beschrieben ne neue Gabel weil die alte Bremsaufnahme abgerissen ist und nun fang ich an das ding ein wenig auf leichtbau zu machen wiegt jetzt weit über 20 kg. 
Titanschrauben sind schon angegebracht als nächstes kommen noch Titanfedern, Carbonsattelstange, Titan Kurbelgarnitur und co. umd das Bike auf unter 20 kg zu bekommen.

PS. Hab jetzt auch auf viele kommentare hin einen neuen sattel drauf gabs bei nem rennen als Preis -.- werd nochma nen scharfes bild machen is ja fürchterlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2008)

Das Bild ist leider echt fürchterlich....und die Sattelstütze.


----------



## specnic (24. November 2008)

jop


----------



## S.Jay (24. November 2008)

Hallo Stormi,
schickes Rad erstmal, sag mal ist das ein normaler Keiler Dh?


----------



## Stormi (25. November 2008)

Sattelstütze is das standart ding was se mir zum frame mitgeschickt ham meiner ansicht nach seeeehr doofe idee weil wie bekannt reifen küsst sattel. Werd mit ne gerade besorgen um das auszukurieren den in Krupka z.B. fahr ich komplett ohne sattel und stütze xD

@S.Jay jo is der alte normale Keiler


----------



## Stormi (25. November 2008)

Sooo hier nochma scharf:


----------



## Team Freak 123 (25. November 2008)

wenn du dein rad leichter machen willst, tauschst deine kurbeln plus pedale, und deine sattelstütze. deine felgen reifen schläuche, sattel weg. lanker + vorbau tauschen und dann noch andere bremsen montieren, mein rad wiegt auch 18,2 kilo ohne leichtbauparts. nur mit bewährten dh parts, aber ich denk das ich am meisten, an den felgen gespart hab an gewicht ich brauch ja keine mx da. zu schwer und außerdem hässlich mfg ride on


----------



## Aragonion (25. November 2008)

Dormant Red ist einfach eine der Top Stylischsten Farben dieser Erde !!
Meine Tannenbaumkugeln sind nur halb so Rot


----------



## Stormi (25. November 2008)

hehe tannenbaumkugeln guter vergleich.

@Team Freak: geplant sind neue Kurbeln, Pedalen, Sattelstütze und Feder. Den Rest wollt ich so lassen und die Bremsen werd ich garantiert nicht abmontieren das sind die besten bremsen die ich je hatte (Hope Moto V2 Stahlflex mit innenbelüfteten Scheiben).
So schwer sind diese außerdem gar nicht.
Aber über die laufräder werde ich nochmal nachdenken bekomme evtl günstig Chris King naben da werd ich die Räder noch ma überarbeiten.


----------



## specnic (28. November 2008)

was ist das für ne beschissene umfrage???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (28. November 2008)

hab ich mich au gefragt^^*


----------



## S.Jay (28. November 2008)

Auch wenn ich jetzt nerven sollte, aber hat vielleicht jemand mal Bilder Von nem Keiler XA die Er hier mal reinstellen kann??


----------



## Marina (28. November 2008)

n paar seiten zurückblättern, da is irgendwo einer dabei in raw.


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. November 2008)

erster ausritt


----------



## lipmo51 (29. November 2008)

wieso habt ihr so ein geiles Wetter??????????Verdammt


----------



## Wipp (29. November 2008)

wie sehr die optik vom blickwinkel abhängt. tolles bike. ich war bei den kelleraufnahmen so ein wenig enttäuscht, aber dieser keiler schaut doch so aus wie der prototyp in raw, am 11.10. in winterberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (29. November 2008)

du sagst es. die alten Bilder sagten mir auch nicht zu.Da fand ich das Bike echt häßlich.Aber jetzt sieht das schon anders aus


----------



## xMARTINx (29. November 2008)

und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Johnny Jape (30. November 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> du sagst es. die alten Bilder sagten mir auch nicht zu.Da fand ich das Bike echt häßlich.Aber jetzt sieht das schon anders aus




ich fands auf den ersten bildern selber nicht besonders schön bzw. der realität entsprechend.


fährt sich sehr angenehm, erschreckend schnell im gegensatz zu meiner alten möhre (Big Air Team) macht mir richtig angst haahaa, sind aber eh 2 bikes die man nicht vergleichen sollte

ist alles in allem das bike daß ich schon lange haben wollte
einfach brutal was man alles so nicht merkt im gegensatz zu einem eingelenker


----------



## specnic (30. November 2008)

jetzt weiß ich endlich, was ich mir als nächstes kaufe. haha!! ich weiß bloß noch nicht, ob mit air oder coil dämpfer und gabel


----------



## chri55 (30. November 2008)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> einfach brutal was man alles so nicht merkt im gegensatz zu einem eingelenker



wie meinen? Unebenheiten oder was?


----------



## specnic (30. November 2008)

ich glaube er meint unebenheiten, ja


----------



## Johnny Jape (30. November 2008)

unebenheiten, nett ausgedrückt.


und auch alles was so drumherum passiert  da wesentlicher schneller


----------



## Team Freak 123 (30. November 2008)

is doch klar, jetzt merkt er erstmal das man mit so nem rad, viel entspannter den berg runter kommt. sogar noch zeit hat um sich umzuschauen oder so eben. aber das vergeht bald wenn er schneller wird. ride on


----------



## timbowjoketown (30. November 2008)

Das hat allerdings nichts mit dem Unterschied Ein-, Vier-, Mehrgelenker zu tun, sondern am Federwegszuwachs und der anderen Geometrie. Aber ein sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir, den Schmutzfänger finde ich jedoch nicht wirklich ansprechend, auch wenn er praktisch sein mag...


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2008)

Gefällt mir besser als der alte Keiler. Das gerade Oberrohr finde ich viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (1. Dezember 2008)

hi
war in vorarlberg und hab ein paar wuuuunderschöne aufnahmen von meiner wildsau für euch, würde mich über rückmeldungen freuen


----------



## Stormi (1. Dezember 2008)

joar find das zweite Bild ganz kuhl auch wenns ein bissel zu dunkel ist.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (18. Dezember 2008)

hab mal ne frage jungs, weiß von euch jemand die einbaulänge des dämpfers vom 2008er keiler team dh? irgendwie hab ich die bei meinen unterlagen nicht mehr gefunden. ich weiß es gehört hier am wenigsten rein, aber hier antwortet mir jemand am ehesten. kann das sein das das 241mm  sind, schnelle antworten würden mich freuen. danke. mfg ride on


----------



## chickencutter (20. Dezember 2008)

Moin, habe meiner Wildsau jetzt endlich die passende Gabel gegönnt!
Ich glaube jetzt passt alles zusammen.


----------



## klana_radikala (22. Dezember 2008)

schaut echt nett aus das teil
und, fährt es sie sich auch so gut wie sie aussieht?


----------



## chickencutter (23. Dezember 2008)

Fährt sich gut, konnte sie bis jetzt nur auf den flachen Hometrails testen, aber nächstes Jahr geht es dann nach Winterberg und im August endlich wieder nach Saalbach/Leogang.


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollt jetzt kein neues Thema aufmachen.
Hat hier jemand das Tretlager am Keiler auf TIEF gestellt,und kann damit fahren ohne das der Sattel beim Einfedern am Reifen schleift?
Bei mir ist es nicht möglich,mit tiefem Tretlager und Maxxis 2.5er Reifen.Höchstens wenn ich mit wenig Federweg fahre,und ne härtere Feder einbauen würde 
Oder ist das nur mit 24" möglich?


----------



## Marina (29. Dezember 2008)

ja bei mir gehts. habs tief und im kurzen radstand.
ham meine sattelstütze ca 10cm draußen.


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Dezember 2008)

und wieviel FW fährst du ? Geht das bei dir auch mit vollem FW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi.
Also, bei mir mit 203mm Federweg geht's nicht. Fahre deshalb auf der mittleren Tretlagereinstellung. Ist mir so aber auch tief genug.
Gruß, Kiwi.

P.S.: Ist eigentlich ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen 203mm und 211mm Federweg während des Fahrens zu spüren? Fühlt es sich wesentlich "satter" an?


----------



## Marina (29. Dezember 2008)

also ich fahr 211 und es passt.
aber wenn nur der sattel schleift lässt sich das doch schnell beheben mti weiter rausziehn. oder meinst du ein schleifen am sitzrohr?
ich fand schon, dass sich 203 straffer anfühlt. hab alle einstellugn ausprobiert udn bin bei 211 hängengeblieben, auch weils bike da am tiefsten und flachsten is.
voller federweg is mir irgendwie zu schwammig vom gefühl her.


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Dezember 2008)

ich fahr auch zu 99% mit 211 FW. Wenn ich den Sattel zu weit rausziehe dann hab ich den "hinten" drin  das ist nicht so toll.
Ist aber jetzt auch nicht schlimm,wollt nur wissen ob es fahrbar ist mit tiefem Tretlager,oder nicht.

Fahre einfach weiter so wie bisher.Ich wollte es einfach mal testen.
Vielen Dank,......weitermachen


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Dezember 2008)

Thx!


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Dezember 2008)

denke zum Wochenende gibts neue Bilder von meinem Bock,hab da einiges getauscht...


----------



## JanikF. (29. Dezember 2008)

mein Pudel geht morgen raus ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (29. Dezember 2008)

cool


----------



## san_andreas (29. Dezember 2008)

Aktueller Stand:


----------



## lipmo51 (30. Dezember 2008)

man kann es nicht oft genug sagen:

TOP !!! Super Farbe !


----------



## Pudelreiter (30. Dezember 2008)

Sieht echt gut aus


----------



## timbowjoketown (30. Dezember 2008)

Und wieder mit eine 40er! Find das Bike super und diese Stealth-Optik gefällt mir auch besser als das grün... nichts zu meckern!


----------



## san_andreas (30. Dezember 2008)

Gefällt mir auch wesentlich besser.
Den Lack verdanke ich den Nicolai-Jungs. Nennt sich nano-schwarz. (Gibts auch als Silber-Ton.) Das ist eine sehr feine Pulverung, wie man am Steuerohrbereich sehen kann.


----------



## Wipp (30. Dezember 2008)

feines tierchen
mein update wartet aufs richtige portrait


----------



## michar (30. Dezember 2008)

..ich wart immer noch auf meinen pudel..unglaublich was dhl macht..die sendungsverfolgung liest sich bei mir wie ********....am 24.12 abgeschickt..dann tut sich erstmal nix...ok..sind ja auch feiertage...dann am 27. gehts weiter...und dann irgendein fehler und transport zum zustellzentrum....dann erstmal ruhe...und dann heute abend...also weitere 2 werktage spaeter..wieder eine komplett andere meldung..fehlermeldung ist weg..packet wurde heute angeblich erst im Einlieferungszentrum bearbeitet und wird JETZT erst transportiert! DIESE BEHINDERTEN! Dafuer zahlt man noch geld...zum glueck hab ichn hobel zum ueberbrücken


----------



## lipmo51 (30. Dezember 2008)

aber das ist denk ich die Ausnahme.Ich verschicke sehr viel mit DHL/POST,und lass auch viel von denen liefern.Bisher eigentlich problemlos.....
Aber wenn man auf ein Bike wartet,dann ist das bestimmt zum kotzen


----------



## michar (30. Dezember 2008)

ja..ich hatte bis jetzt auch noch keine probleme....ich mein zieht sich halt bisschen....fahr solang halt mein ersatz devinci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (31. Dezember 2008)

so...jetzt gings flott...und schon aufgebaut....den kampf gegn die roco feder hab ich noch nicht gewonnen..die muss runter...notfalls mit der flex....Ich hoffe der vivid kommt bald....
Richtige fotos gibts morgen..hier machts grad eis regen runter...


----------



## bobtailoner (31. Dezember 2008)

alter vatter---das ist ja soooo verdammt heiß geworden!
welche größe?! gewicht?! partliste!!!
hammerteil!


----------



## michar (31. Dezember 2008)

größe ist L....gewicht mit ner lala waage knappe 18 kilo..allerdings wird ja noch der daempfer gegen vivid mit titanfeder getauscht (müsst spaestens naechste woche kommen)..ich denk da hol ich nochmal einiges raus...so 17.6 wird dann das endgewicht sein....dazu muss man auch noch sagen das ich immoment in der boxxer ne stahlfeder drin hab..nicht das solo air!! damit koennt ich auch noch runter dann...
Kleine partlise:
Alutech Pudel DH Größe L Bunter Hund
Marzocchi roco r
Boxxer Worldcup mit Stahlfeder
Saint Kurbel 2007+ 2009er Saint Schaltwerk Supershort
Ultegra Rennradkasette
Mavic ex 729 auf Hope Pro2  Vorne, hinten Sun MTX auf Hope Pro2
E12 Lightguide mit Tacco
Sunline V1 Vorbau und V2 Lenker
Thomson Elite mit nem Selle Italia SLR
Magura Louise BAT Carbon ..vorne 203..hinten 180

joa..ich mach nochmal gescheite fotos von beiden seiten..


----------



## Der Dr. (31. Dezember 2008)

jawoll is ja echt geil geworden. wir seh uns ja bestimmt bald wieder dann muss ichs mir mal von nahen betrachten^^.


----------



## Johnny Jape (31. Dezember 2008)

michar schrieb:


> so...jetzt gings flott...und schon aufgebaut....den kampf gegn die roco feder hab ich noch nicht gewonnen..die muss runter...notfalls mit der flex....Ich hoffe der vivid kommt bald....
> Richtige fotos gibts morgen..hier machts grad eis regen runter...




bekommst du vlt die untere hülse nicht raus, oder warum klappt das nicht mit dem ausbau der feder???

ps schickes mopped


----------



## michar (31. Dezember 2008)

die feder ist zu lang....ich muss die irgendwie vorspannen das ich den federteller rausziehen kann..allerdings ist das leichter gesagt als getan..


----------



## Johnny Jape (31. Dezember 2008)

achso, bei mir ging die hülse nicht raus durch die die untere bzw. beim keiler obere aufhängung geht, mussten deshalb ein extra "werkzeug" bauen um die hülse rauszuziehen


----------



## san_andreas (31. Dezember 2008)

Richtig guter Pudel ! Top !

Mit sowas läßt sich die Feder spannen.


----------



## Pudelreiter (31. Dezember 2008)

Der bunte Hund gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (31. Dezember 2008)

Pudel Worldcup


----------



## lipmo51 (31. Dezember 2008)

das ist ja mal ein ganz neues Design.Bin mal gespannt aufs Kompletbike


----------



## san_andreas (31. Dezember 2008)

Schaut vielversprechend aus. Decals selbst designed ?


----------



## michar (31. Dezember 2008)

die filigrane daempferaufnahem schaut sehr schick aus...


----------



## bobtailoner (31. Dezember 2008)

dann sollte der mr. alutech den rahmen mal schnell so in serie bringen! schaut super aus!


----------



## Team Freak 123 (31. Dezember 2008)

******* he, der bunte hund is mal geiler als geil. und der pudel worldcup auch, echt hammer. top jungs muss ich echt sagen spitze, echt geil ich bring meinen kinnladen nicht mehr hoch geil guten rutsch euch allen.!!! ps: der eisregen is jetzt bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (31. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schaut vielversprechend aus. Decals selbst designed ?



Nein, ist das Design vom Alutech-Soulrider Team Rudel


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (1. Januar 2009)

der pudel worldcup sieht extrem gut aus, wie biste an den rangekommen?
die daempferaufnahme ist heiss, muss ich mir auch fuer meinen pudel anschaffen


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Januar 2009)

der pudel wc ist echt sahne!(was kommen für teile ran?)
der bunte gefällt mir auch sehr gut,aber louise an nem dh-rad?wäre mir nix...trotzdem viel spass damit!


----------



## michar (1. Januar 2009)

oehm..ja..ne louise von 2007...die macht ihren job sehr sehr gut....wuesste nicht was dagegen spricht..klausmann ist die ja auch gefahren im wc....


----------



## Wipp (1. Januar 2009)

vorab aus der guten stube


----------



## S.Jay (2. Januar 2009)

Hey Wipp,
geiles Rad und coole Plattensammlung.


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Januar 2009)

Hi.
Nochmal 'was zum Keiler-Federweg:
Ich kann bei mir 211mm nicht einstellen, denn bei voller FW-Ausnutzung kollidieren so Sattelstütze und Hinterbau. 
Habe Tretlagerhöhe auf "Mittel" und untere Dämpferaufhängung auf "Niedrig", also 2° flacherer Lenkwinkel. Habt ihr auch diese Einstellungen und könnt' trotzdem die 211mm einstellen?
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## lipmo51 (2. Januar 2009)

wie meinst du das mit Tretlagerhöhe "MITTE"? Bei mir gibts nur 2 Löcher,also entweder oben oder unten`?
Mein Keiler Setup : 211mm Federweg,Tretlager im oberen Loch,Dämpfer im unteren Loch.
Funktioniert bestens.Auch mit 228mm Federweg schleift nix bei mir.Nur wenn ich das Tretlager runter mache,dann berührt mein Sattel den Reifen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Januar 2009)

Der Umlenkhebel ist bei mir im mittleren Loch. (Wenn ich mich nicht täusche habe ich drei Möglichkeiten.)
Werde aber nochmal nachschauen, bin mir jetzt auch nicht mehr sicher, ob's drei oder zwei sind.


----------



## lipmo51 (2. Januar 2009)

also bei mir sind es nur 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (2. Januar 2009)

bei mir sind es auch nur 2 einstell möglichkeiten, aber bei keiner kolliediert mein sattel mit dem reifen. gut hab ihn auch relativ weit draußen, liegt warscheinlich da ran. aber sonst geht alles top. ride on gruß


----------



## Elfriede (2. Januar 2009)

JanikF. schrieb:


> Pudel Worldcup



Sehr geil. Wann ists fertig?


----------



## JanikF. (2. Januar 2009)

ja ganz fertig ist es erst mit der neuen Boxxer Wc. Gewicht muss ich mal zusehen das ich an eine vernünftige Waage komme 

Aufbau

Boxxer Race, vorrübergehend, neue Worldcup wenn sie da is
Steuersatz Lightweight proto
Avid Juicy 7
Hope / Mavic ex 721
Saint Kurbeln
E13 Lightguide
E13 Ali oder Sunline directmount vorbau
Sunline V1 Lenker
X7 Shifter/X9 Schaltwerk
Carbon Sattelstütze
Sattel und Pedale noch offen

gebt mir 14 Tage ich muss erstmal meine Gesellenprüfung machen


----------



## michar (2. Januar 2009)

solang gibts nochmaln foto von meinem von der schalt-seite....feder ist auch getauscht..allerdings wirkt der roco etwas ueberdaempft..freu mich auf den vivid..


----------



## lipmo51 (2. Januar 2009)

schickes Teil.
Mein Kumpel will sich eventuell demnächst einen Pudel kaufen.Kann man den Bock auch ohne BMA vernünftig fahren?Oder doch lieber mit BMA?


----------



## JanikF. (2. Januar 2009)

soll wohl auch ohne gut funktionieren, bei BMA´s allgemein gibts eh total unterschiedliche Meinung, ich werd ihn auch ohne fahren!

der bunte Hund rockt!


----------



## Team Freak 123 (2. Januar 2009)

was für einstellungen hat der bunte hund den? kann man da auch das tretlager verstellen wie beim keiler? kenn mich beim pudel net so aus, fahr ja en keiler aber spiel mit dem gedanken mir nochn pudel zu kaufen. ride on


----------



## michar (2. Januar 2009)

ja..man kann den federweg...die tretlagerhoehe und den lenkwinkel verstellen! Also ich kenn den pudel direkt ja jetzt nicht ohne bma..aber hatte bzw hab noch eingelenker ohne bma...unter anderem auch das sc bullit...und als ich muss sagen das ich schon einen großen unterschied merk mit der bma..der hinterbau fuehlt sich wesentlich aktiver an! Grad dann wenns wirklich steil und blockig wird! hab heute keinen unterschied zu meinem ex vpp downhiller gemerkt...
Das problem bei vielen bma's ist das die konstruktionen am rahmen nicht optimal umgesetzt werden...siehe kona z.b ....die am pudel ist da schon technisch besser...


----------



## JanikF. (2. Januar 2009)

mal schaun vll. leih ich mir ma eine zum testen... erstmal ohne 


Lass für weitere technische sachen mal ins Pudelthread rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (15. Januar 2009)

und ein Neuer KEILER- erpsensuppenstyle. 





Mehr bilder gibts >>>HIER>>>


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Januar 2009)

sieht gut aus....nur für MEINEN Geschmack ein wenig viele Aufkleber/Unterlackdekor.


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Januar 2009)

Die Farbe erinnert mich ein wenig an "flotten Otto", ansonsten ein sehr hübsches Bike. Finde auch Eure Seite super, eine tolle Community!


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2009)

Witzige Farbe ! Mach mal ein schönes Bild hier rein.


----------



## klana_radikala (19. Januar 2009)

seeehr edel der keiler
wen ich mal kohle hab werd ich meine wildsau dh auch gegen nen neuen keiler rahmen tauschen, der rest der parts is sowieso neu ^^


----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. Januar 2009)

So, dann will ich meine Sau auch mal hier vorstellen.

Nachdem ich den Rahmen von Heiko gekauft habe (schönen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal für die reibungslose Abwicklung), bekam sie von mir noch ein paar neue Teile spendiert.

Im Moment liegt das Gewicht mit 2.4er NN bei 15,8 Kilo (tutto completto inkl. Pedale). Ein zweiter Laufradsatz mit anderer Bereifung wird dann je nach Bedarf eingesetzt und für den park habe ich ja auch noch mein Bügeleisen von Ghost.

Ich habe in erster Linie versucht, einen vernünftigen Kompromiss aus Tourentaugleichkeit und Abfahrtsorientierung bzw. Haltbarkeit zu erreichen, soweit das überhaupt möglich ist. Ein ausgiebiger Test steht noch aus, der erste Eindruck ist jedoch sehr gut, ich fühle mich auf dem Rad extrem wohl...

Hier mal ein Foto von heute:






Gruss,

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (21. Januar 2009)

hallo,
habe vor mir nen pudel dh zuzulegen, weil mir meine hardride mittlerweile zu klein ist.
deshalb hab ich noch n paar fragen:
was wiegt n pudel dh rahmen pulverbeschichtet mit 12/150hinterbau und steckachse???
bzw. was wiegt denn ne bma?
ihr könnt mir ja noch das gesamtgewicht eurer pudel sagen.
was haltet ihr denn von der farbe kawasaki.grün???
möchte irgendwie was auffälliges, da meine hardride schwarz elox. ist, nd mir des iwie nichtmehr so gefällt.
thx,
niclas


----------



## michar (21. Januar 2009)

meins wiegt aktuell im aufbau mit noch getauschten wellgo mag. pedalen 17,9 kilos...mit bma...einzeln gewogen hab ich den rahmen aber nicht...


----------



## specnic (21. Januar 2009)

hört sich ganz vernünftig an.
auch den preis find ich angemessen für das teil.
mein ziel wäre halt unter 20kg zu kommen, ohne großartigen leichtbau.
was haltet ihr von meiner "partliste":
fox 40rc2,
dhx 5 AIR,
Chris King naben,
mavic 721felgen,
formula the one,
tune sattel,
thomson stütze,
sain gruppe,
straitline pedale und vorbau,
rf diabolus lenker,
ergon enduro griffe,
muddy mary 2,5dh reifen......

denkt ihr, dass ich da weit unter 20kg komme?-denkt daran: dhx AIR!!
mfG,
specnic


----------



## san_andreas (21. Januar 2009)

Der Air bringt je nachdem ca. 400g.
Straitline Pedale sind relativ schwer. Diabolus Lenker sogar sehr. Die Fox wiegt ca. 350g mehr als die Boxxer WC, je nach Feder.
Sonst alles sehr vernünftig. Kommst sicher an die 18kg dran.


----------



## michar (21. Januar 2009)

also die federelemente wuerd ich ueberdenken...stahlfeder mit titanfeder ist nicht wirklich soviel schwerer und um einiges besser von der perfomance..grad am pudel! und die fox 40 passt optisch find ich nicht rein..die boxxer ist wie gemacht fuer den rahmen..
Da geld ja keine rolle zu spielen scheint bei deinem aufbau wuerd ich mir das mal durch den kopf gehen lassen


----------



## specnic (21. Januar 2009)

den air dämpfer würd ich weniger wegen dem gewicht machen, sondern weil ich ständig die härte verstellen kann. ist bei mir relativ sinnvoll, weil ich halt auf ganz unterschiedlichen strecken fahre.
bei den straitline pedalen bin ich halt voll vom grip und der optik begeistert.
die boxxer wc gefällt mir iwie optisch nicht so gut, auch wenn sie technisch top ist.
deshalb tendiere ich halt zur fox.
ne 888 hat halt "jeder".---ist halt nix sonderlich besondernes.
und gabeln wie der BOS und der neuen dorado möchte ich noch abwarten, wie sie sich tatsächlich bewähren, und wies mit ersatzteilen aussieht.
deshalb ist die fox sicherlich ne gute wahl.
18kg wäre natürlich spitze!!!
meine hardride wiegt mit anständigen reifen 19kg, obwohl ich irgendwie ziemlich auf leichtbau geachtet habe: xt.....
aber egal...
hab ja mit der bikewahl noch den ganzen winter zeit.
lg,
specnic


----------



## klana_radikala (21. Januar 2009)

der winter ist nicht mehr so lange 
schnell bauen und dan posten damit wir was zu guggen haben

aber vergleich mal was du da zahlen würdest für das komplett bike
und dann guck dir z.B. ein canyon torque frx ltd oder das trek sessin 88 dh an, beides spitzen bikes zu einem angemessenen preis mit top ausstattung und nur knapp über 17kg


----------



## S.Jay (21. Januar 2009)

Stimmt genau, sind aber halt auch Rädchen von der Stange.


----------



## rsu (21. Januar 2009)

Da ist ja was richtig Schönes aus Heikos Sau geworden 



baumschubser schrieb:


>


----------



## klana_radikala (21. Januar 2009)

ich weiß das das rädchen von der stange sind
oder warum denkst du fahre ich immer noch ne wildsau dh und hab noch dazu so schöne parts wie ne 888rc3 wc etc. verbaut?
ich liebe mein bike, ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen
und die woche kommts auch noch zurücka aus der werkstatt 

vorab mal ne kleine info:
innerhalb der nächsten 40tage kommt das teil noch zum lackieren, sprich:
rahmen klavierlack schwarz, felgen und schwinge im gleichen weiß wie die gabel. ob ich überhaupt noch irgentwelche sticker oder deckor sachen mach überleg ich mir noch, wahrscheinlich werd ichs beim alu präg sau schädl am kopfrohr belassen damit das ganze schön clean ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (21. Januar 2009)

oh mein babe wird nun auch endlich lackiert, freu mich schon waaaahnsinnig drauf, leider wirds noch eine weile dauern, aber in der zwischenzeit kann ich meine gabel zum tuning schicken, auch nich schlecht 
die farbgebung könnt ihr euch ja alle sicher schon denken, hehe^^
fürs ferkelchen werden jetz auch noch neue laufräder zusammengebastelt und dann stehn die beiden für 2009 erstmal wieder 
find die hardride oben ja sehr geil bis auf den hääääässlichen sattel, da könnt doch irgendwas filigraneres drauf


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2009)

@specnic: die Fox 40 paßt perfekt in den Pudel, glaubs mir. Auch optisch. Außerdem ist sie super abzustimmen und sehr gut verarbeitet.


----------



## specnic (22. Januar 2009)

san andreas: ja, die fox wirds auf jedem fall.
klanka radikala: ich weiß auch, dass ich mit nem stangenbike ne menge geld sparen könnte, aber das spielt eig. keine so große rolle, auserdem ist alutech halt alutech, also made in germany und top service.


----------



## klana_radikala (22. Januar 2009)

eben drum fahrn wir ja alle alutech


----------



## klana_radikala (24. Januar 2009)

nochmal n kleiner update zu meiner sau (bilder folgen noch)

neue parts:
pedale (crankbrohters 50/50)
kette
steuersatz
kurbeln (truvativ husselfelt)
tretlager (truvativ howitzer)
carbon spacer
n paar lager

fehlen nur noch die mavic ex721, ein veltev vorbau in weiß/chrom, ein carbon lenker und die schwarz weiße lackierung, dann is das teil in meinen augen perfekt


----------



## manticora (24. Januar 2009)

Ja! Perfekt schwer....!


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2009)

Endstand:


----------



## Wipp (24. Januar 2009)

kompliment
super schön, clean, einfach perfect


----------



## lipmo51 (24. Januar 2009)

dieses SCHWARZ macht mich noch Wahnsinnig!!! Sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Januar 2009)

super hübsch, hast Du noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite?


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2009)

Leider nicht. Der Baum war im Weg. Werde ich noch nachmachen.


----------



## TeeWorks (25. Januar 2009)

sers der herr... endlich ma gscheite bilders!  ...saubere kiste haste da jetzt stehen, zefix! ...aber was warn das eigentlich fürn Boxxer abstecher?! 

...ah so übrigens, hab hier nen speci freeride laden hier um die ecke!  ...und bei denen lag noch son rotwild zero rahmen rum   ...der wird wohl mein revell ersetzen, werd ihn montag holen gehen!   ...öööhm mattschwarz 

cheers
Flo


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (25. Januar 2009)

hier mal ein aktuelles meiner sau:


----------



## Marina (25. Januar 2009)

das teil is so krass^^


----------



## Mr.A (25. Januar 2009)

muß ich der Marina zustimmen...
Was hats mit diesem schwarzen "Teller" am HR auf sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pudelreiter (25. Januar 2009)

Das Ding sieht richtig krass aus. Mein Geschmack is es aber nicht so, naja hauptsache dir gefällts  .
Der Teller is denk ich mal dazu da, dass das Schaltwerk nicht in die Speichen kommt?! oder irre ich mich da?

Grüße!


----------



## huftidufti (25. Januar 2009)

genau. is damit das schaltwerk net in die speichen kommt. ist aber kein "teller" sondern ne schallplatte. welche genau kann euch der trixa sagen


----------



## michar (25. Januar 2009)

tretlagerhoehe schaut schon brutal aus...


----------



## klana_radikala (25. Januar 2009)

is ja geil, eine traktor sau ^^
wir müsstn mal wieder n alutech treffen machn, am besten wo wo ich nicht weit hin hab (bin leider ohne pkw nicht sonderlich mobil mit meier sau)

täuscht das oder wieso sieht bei dir das tretlager noch viel höher aus als bei mir obwohl wir den gleichen rahmen fahren?


----------



## Marina (26. Januar 2009)

ich find ja, dass man das in winterberg wunderbar machen könnt =)
dass man sich fr abend oder so am shop unten trifft und alle zusammenkommen die auf sauen unterwegs sind =)
vielleicht find ich ja sogar nen mitstreiter an der weiblichen front


----------



## Johnny Jape (26. Januar 2009)

Kommen noch neue ex729 mit minion, hope nabe vr, pg980 kassette, ashima bremsscheiben und hoffentlich wenn sie passt ne dsp titanfeder rein


----------



## specnic (26. Januar 2009)

geilo!!!


----------



## ms06-rider (26. Januar 2009)

Heut auch endlich mal neue Bilder geschossen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/270666
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/270664
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/270657

Wenn mir noch jemand sagt wie ich des schaffe die hier in normaler Großansicht zu laden, dann änder ich das auch gern, ich stell mich grad jedoch iwie zu blöd an .....


----------



## Team Freak 123 (26. Januar 2009)

habs für dich gemacht sorry


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Januar 2009)

Grafikadresse des Bildes kopieren, dann auf den "Grafik einfügen"-Button klicken und die Adresse dort einfügen. Ich bin mal so frei:... Ah, war einer schneller ;-)

Ist halt ein ziemlich schwerer Aufbau und die Zugverlegung am Lenker geht gar nicht! Die Bremsen passen optisch, für meinen Geschmack, ebenfalls nicht ans Bike. Ansonsten ist schwarz/rot immer eine tolle Kombi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (26. Januar 2009)

sehr netter freerider, muss man schon sagen


----------



## san_andreas (27. Januar 2009)

@Johnny Jape: Einen schönen Keiler hast du da ! Zwei gleiche Bremsleitungen vielleicht noch.


----------



## JanikF. (27. Januar 2009)

Keiler ist wirklich geil! ich warte auf CRC-paket


----------



## Marina (27. Januar 2009)

ich wart au noch ne weile auf meinen rahmen, also jammer ned janik


----------



## specnic (27. Januar 2009)

was gibts denn für nen neuen rahmen marina??


----------



## lipmo51 (27. Januar 2009)

haha wäre froh wenn ich auf ein Paket warten müsste.
hab ne Menge an meinem Keiler seit Nov getauscht,und am Sonntag die erste Ausfahrt seitdem gehabt.....ging gleich ins Krankenhaus,Hand gebrochen.Verdammt wieder 6 Wochen nicht fahren


----------



## specnic (27. Januar 2009)

sowas nennt man pech


----------



## lipmo51 (27. Januar 2009)

selbst schuld  vielleicht lass ich in der Zeit den Bock neu pulvern ,mal sehen


----------



## Marina (28. Januar 2009)

kein neuer, wird nur lackiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (1. Februar 2009)

Hey Jungs, ich weiß es gehört hier nich her, aber... mein ferkelchen sucht einen neuen Besitzer, der sich gut um es kümmert, falls eines eurer schweinehüterherzen bei seinem Anblick weiche knie kriegt, dann meldet euch, es will zu euch


----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2009)

Leider zu klein.


----------



## manticora (1. Februar 2009)

Hab selber seit drei Tagen einen Keiler an Board. 
Komme gerade aus der Werkstatt...
Glaub der wird geil... Bilder kommen, wenn er fertig ist.
manticora


----------



## Marina (2. Februar 2009)

gibt nix neues, das cheap trick muss eben leider aufgrund eines studiums weichen... geld wächst halt leider noch nich an bäumen...


----------



## Heiko_München (3. Februar 2009)

baumschubser schrieb:


> So, dann will ich meine Sau auch mal hier vorstellen.  ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhhhh, hab ich ja fast übersehen!!!   Sieht gut aus, das _alte_ Enduro    ....muss schon sagen, hast Du ganz gut gemacht....



rsu schrieb:


> Da ist ja was richtig Schönes aus Heikos Sau geworden



Und Du Schweizer, war die Sau vorher denn nicht auhc schön?... wenigstens nen bißchen? 

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## MSP2805 (3. Februar 2009)

So, dann will ich meine Sau auch mal hier vorstellen. ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (3. Februar 2009)

muss der blaue sattel echt sein?


----------



## MSP2805 (3. Februar 2009)

nö... muss ne..!!
ist auch nur dran weil der andere kaputt ist und ich noch keinen neuen hab...
sieht schon bissel blöd aus..geb ich ja zu


----------



## specnic (3. Februar 2009)

das mit den flammen verursacht bei mir augenkrebs, aber wems gefällt...
kettenführung, sallet, sallelstütze, klemme und gabel sind ebenfalls horror...
aber ansonsten ganz ok,
viel spaß damit


----------



## lipmo51 (3. Februar 2009)

ich hab Langeweile,poste mal paar pics vom aktuellen Zustand


----------



## michar (4. Februar 2009)

gefaellt..die roten 888 decals machen sich auch sehr gut...sehr schoenes bike


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2009)

Schön schlicht, gefällt mir sehr gut !


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Februar 2009)

schwarze decals sind in Production,denke das sieht dann doch besser aus.... mal sehen.


----------



## klana_radikala (4. Februar 2009)

zwei wirklich schöne bikes
auch wen der blaue sattel nicht wirklich nach meinem geschmack ist

machn beide sicher ordentlich spaß auf der strecke

ride on!


----------



## Johnny Jape (4. Februar 2009)

@ lipmo

machst du die decals selber?


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Februar 2009)

die hab ich von einem User hier aus dem Forum gekauft,frag mich nicht wie der heißt.Er hat aber keine mehr in schwarz und keine mehr in rot.Nur noch silber.

Aber die neuen Decals für mich kommen von dem user GAMBLE:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376072&highlight=888&page=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (4. Februar 2009)

sind das den negativ decals?


----------



## lipmo51 (4. Februar 2009)

was meinste mit negativ? also ohne Hintergrund?? 
Dann sinds negative.Nur das was rot ist ,klebt auf der Gabel.


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. Februar 2009)

jau genau das meinte ich


----------



## specnic (7. Februar 2009)

sehr geile kiste limpo


----------



## lipmo51 (7. Februar 2009)

thx


----------



## st-rider (7. Februar 2009)

ich hätte einen slopepudel zu verkaufen

farbe weiß
mit 66 sl1 ata und fox dhx 5.0 air
1 saison gefahren

wenn jemand interesse hat, email adresse schicken
dann schick ich fotos


----------



## JanikF. (8. Februar 2009)

st-rider schrieb:


> ich hätte einen slopepudel zu verkaufen
> 
> farbe weiß
> mit 66 sl1 ata und fox dhx 5.0 air
> ...



leute nutzt den bikemarkt (oder eure signatur) aber müllt damit die threats nich zu, danke


----------



## lipmo51 (8. Februar 2009)

wc pudel fertig???? ;-)


----------



## Marina (12. Februar 2009)

ich bin so aufgeregt^^ montag oder dienstag is mein babe wieder bei mir =) und jü sagt schon es sieht sooo schön aus, will haaaaaaben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (12. Februar 2009)

klingt toll

gleich mal posten sobalds da ist

will auch anteil dran haben ^^

aber heute um 00:20 gehts erst mal ab nach vorarlberg schi fahrn 
dann wieder ne woche arbeit
und jetzt kommts:

EINE WOCHE IN SÜDITALIEN BIKEN!!!


----------



## Marina (16. Februar 2009)

männer, haltet euch fest, jetz kommt der absolut schönste keiler ever 
mein baby ist zurück und hiiiiiiiiiiiier die bilder für euch (ich weiß, leider nur handycam da gehabt...)






















Das Vorderrad weicht noch eine goldenen Hope 2 Pro und ner Mavic 321, so wie hinten.
und jetzt fallt auf die knie und betet es an


----------



## Lörr (16. Februar 2009)

Marina schrieb:


> und jetzt fallt auf die knie und betet es an


erst wenn Vorbau und Bashguard geändert werden, denn dann ist es perfekt (incl. des neuen Laufrads vorne )

Sehr schönes Gerät!


----------



## Marina (16. Februar 2009)

bitte??? vorbau und bashguard sin geil^^ banause duuuuuuu


----------



## Lörr (16. Februar 2009)

naja, ich bin eben der Ansicht dass es schönere Vorbauten, auch in Golden, gibt und der Bashguard wirkt auf den Bildern etwas seltsam geformt ^^
nunja, wart ich erstmal bessere Bilder ab, die hat das Rad nämlich verdient.


----------



## Marina (16. Februar 2009)

hehe schooooon besser 
ich bin verliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (16. Februar 2009)

hastn schlender überredet alle sticker gold einzufärbeln oder was?  ...mir zwar etwas too much, aber lässig dass konstant das ganze layout golden is!


----------



## S.Jay (16. Februar 2009)

Sag mal Daumen hoch. Schöner Umbau, das mi dem Gold ist sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber es ist aüßerst schön und konsequent umgesetzt.


----------



## S.Jay (16. Februar 2009)

Äääähhh meinte naürlich "äußerst"


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. Februar 2009)

Sry, überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack, wirkt durch das gold eher billig. Zudem noch silberne Bremsen, silberner Steuersatz und die originalen Sticker auf der Gabel, der Sattel mit silbernen Streifen... Wenn das alles schwarz wäre, bzw. die Decals auch golden, wäre es zumindest stimmig, aber es fährt sich bestimmt super (Luftdämpfer im Keiler!?) und wenn es Dein Geschmack ist, ist es ja perfekt. Viel Spaß damit und eine erfolgreiche Saison!


----------



## Marina (16. Februar 2009)

die decals an der gabel sin auch gold^^
luftdämpfer is hammer, mit tuning seht zu empfehlen!


----------



## Wipp (16. Februar 2009)

endlich geschafft, jetzt eine erfolgreiche saison, dann gibts die goldene wippe


----------



## timbowjoketown (16. Februar 2009)

Marina schrieb:


> die decals an der gabel sin auch gold^^
> luftdämpfer is hammer, mit tuning seht zu empfehlen!



Ah ok, mit der Gabel hat man nicht so gut gesehen, dann diesen Kritikpunkt streichen 

An meinem Keiler konnte ich mir keinen Luftdämpfer vorstellen, aber wenn es mit Tuning funzt, dann ist ja alles paletti!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2009)

Vorbau, Sattel und Stütze sind unschön.
Das Goldthema ist Geschmackssache.
Bitte erst gute Bilder machen !


----------



## michar (16. Februar 2009)

find den babe aufkleber bissl too much..sonst aber sehr schoen...das rot vom roco faellt halt bisschen raus..ein vivid wuerd sich besser optisch drin machen...aber das sind peanuts


----------



## Team Freak 123 (16. Februar 2009)

sorry marina mir gefällts überhaupt ned, in meinen augen too much gold. aber ansonsten schön aufgebaut, und viel spaß beim fahren, und ne gute saison wünsch ich dir mal. farb sachen sind ja zum glück geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alu-Maik (17. Februar 2009)

... zum fahren top Bike, schön sieht aber anderst aus.


----------



## Stormi (17. Februar 2009)

@ Marina schickes Bike.


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Februar 2009)

Finde es schon stimmig aufgebaut und bei einer besseren Fotoqualität kommt es auch besser rüber. Aber da ja die Geschmäcker eh verschieden sind, wird es immer einige geben deren Fall es nicht ist und andere sagen nur genial. Die Hauptsache ist ja, du bist damit zufrieden und das scheint ja so zu sein
Gruß Willi


----------



## Maui (17. Februar 2009)

finds cool. ok an den parts kann man immer noch was draufpacken. aber der rahmen is schon amtlich


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2009)

Rahmen + Gabel finde ich auch super, auch mit Gold-Decals.
Aber der Rest ist mir too much.


----------



## apccom (21. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meine Wildsau.

Paar Sachen müssen noch gemacht werden (Bremsleitung vorne ordentlich verlegen, anderer Sattel, kurzer umwerfer)


----------



## S.Jay (21. Februar 2009)

auch schön, vorallem mal wieder eins in artgerechter Haltung


----------



## klana_radikala (23. Februar 2009)

sehr schön
ich mag das blau, passt geil zum silber von der gabel

@marina:

mir gefällt das schwarz gold 
pimp optik

auch wenn ich eher auf schwarz weiß oder blau weiß setzn werd bei meiner sau oder meinem 2010 keiler projekt (mit nem bisschen chrom und titan)


----------



## klana_radikala (26. Februar 2009)

so, wen meine sau wieder ganz ist gibts dann fotos von den neuen komponenten 

aber jetzt mal was schlimmes:
das teil ist schon wieder im A****

der dämpfer (fox dhx5.0) ist komplett durchgebrochen, und die gabel (marzocchi 888rc3 wc) hat ne rießen makke am rechten tauchrohr

jetzt darf ich 500 investieren und hab dann noch nicht mal neue teile drann, da hätt ich mir schon lieber neue laufräder, vorbau, lenker kefü usw. gekauft, oder ne neue lackierung etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (26. Februar 2009)

sch..... wie macht man sowas?


----------



## apccom (27. Februar 2009)

zb zuviel Federvorspannung.


----------



## klana_radikala (27. Februar 2009)

federvorspannung habe ich relativ wenig gehabt
bin auf einer 600lbs feder mit meinen 60kg unterwegs, laut motopikant bei dem rahmen perfekt für mein gewicht, das ganze schön weich gesetupt und auf 240mm gefahren um den dämpfer zu schonen

anscheinend umsonst


----------



## michar (2. März 2009)

mal nochn bild vom pudel....allerdings mehr obligatorisch..neuer sind die goodrige leitungen, der daempfer hat ein tuning bekommen sowie eine titanfeder( noch nicht drauf) ...hinterrad ist auch ersatz..nachdem mein hope lfrd defekt war (nach 10 mal fahren) und die unfaehig waren es zu reparieren ist bis ende der woche auchn neues laufrad mit anderer nabe da...


----------



## reuber (2. März 2009)

gefällt


----------



## lipmo51 (2. März 2009)

Die Farbe vom Pudel find ich geil,nur die DECALS (Unterlackdekor) nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2009)

Sehr schön, michar !


----------



## manticora (4. März 2009)

Nun ist er endlich fertig und am Start. MEIN KEILER! Leider wegen "krank" noch nicht im Gelände gewesen....
Parts:
Gabel 888 RC2 
Carbocage Kettenführung
Sattel Flite Titanium Kevlar
Hope Pro2 Naben
Holzfeller Kurbel und Lenker
Spank Spike Vorbau
NC 17 Sattelstütze
Rocco Worldcup Dämpfer
Wellgo Magnesium Pedale
Avid Code 5 Bremse
Steuersatz Chris King Steel Set
Reifen und Schaltung werden noch getauscht


----------



## michar (4. März 2009)

spacerturm ist schlimm..und fuer mein geschmack zuviel weiß..sonst cool...


----------



## manticora (4. März 2009)

Spacerturm wird noch gecuttet. Allerdings wollte ich das nicht machen bevor ich nicht das erste mal im Gelände war.
Knut
Edit: Ach ja, Gewicht ist exakt 19,0kg


----------



## TheRacer (4. März 2009)

Ist verständlich.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Lenker + Vorbau Kombi und die Kurbel zu viel weiss an dem Rad aber das ist ja geschmacksache


----------



## reuber (4. März 2009)

carbocage am Downhiller... sehr sehr grenzwertig!


----------



## manticora (4. März 2009)

Aber einen Versuch wert....
Sollte er nicht halten fliegt er runter.


----------



## reuber (4. März 2009)

für versuche halte ich die carbocage etwas teuer..
und sie ist nicht wirklich steif was man oft merkt!


----------



## Marina (4. März 2009)

also wenn dus geld so locker sitzen hast darfst mir gerne auch eine sponsorn^^


----------



## manticora (5. März 2009)

@ reuber 
Hast du schon Erfahrungen gesammelt mit der Carbocage?
Werde es sehen wie sie sich am Berg verhält. Etwas "weich" ist sie, das stimmt. Aber sie sieht erstmal Klasse aus. Natürlich muss sie funktionieren. Aber was ich bisher so gelesen habe in Foren tut sie das. Werde es sehen und dann berichten... Sonst kommt meine olle Truvativ Kettenführung hin. kostet ein fünftel und tuts...
@ marina
Würd ich sofort machen. Aber nach dem Aufbau des Keilers ist erstma Ebbe aufm Konto...  sollte sich das änder melde ich mich bei dir
Knut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reuber (5. März 2009)

ja sie ist schon sehr weich - man gewöhnt sich dran aber man merk es deutlich! 
gerade wenns wirklich ruppig wird - bei wurzelpasagen merkt man den unterschied zur boxguide schon sehr deutlich!

aber wie gesagt man gewöhnt sich dran und es stört inzwischen auch nicht mehr!


----------



## michar (6. März 2009)

so..mein pudel ist dem (vorlaeufigen) entzustand zugefuehrt....gewicht ca 17,4 kilo...bestes bike das ich bis jetzt hatte...

Rahmen: Alutech Pudel DH mit mz roco ( mit pepe tuning und manitou titan feder)
Gabel: Boxxer Wc 08
LRS: Mavic ex729 auf hope pro 2 / sun mtx auf reverse 330dh
Kurbel: saint
Innenlager: saint
KB: saint 38t
Kefü: e13 LG1 
Pedale: wellgo mag
Vorbau:thomson x4
Lenker:sunline v2
Griffe: odi
Steuersatz: alutech
Schaltwerk: saint super short
Shifter: lx
Kassette: Shimano Ultegra
Kette: shimano lx
Sattel- und Stütze: thomson elite mit selle slr
Sattelklemme: Hope
Bremsen: magura louise bat carbon mit goodrige stahlflex
Scheiben:203/180 venti disc
Reifen: maxxis high roller 2.5dh , maxxis minion rear 2.5 dh
Schläuche: schwalbe

Gewicht: ca 17,4


[


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike !


----------



## michar (6. März 2009)

danke...mit dem roco war ich ja vor dem tuning nur maeßig zufrieden..zu krass was das ausmacht...200% besser...das fahrwerk ist schluckfreudiger und satter wie das welches ich vorher beim vpp bike hatte...macht sehr viel spaß! Nachdem die hope nabe defekt war..und nach 5 wochen reparatur wieder defekt zurück gekommen ist (spiel in der nabe) bin ich jetzt auf die sehr schoene reverse 330 dh umgestiegen..hoffen wir mal das die mehr taugt...mit hope bin ich fertig..


----------



## Marina (6. März 2009)

killer


----------



## b00m (6. März 2009)

Joa, wenn ich mich schon mal ins Alutech-Forum verirre: DER Pudel hat mal Style.


----------



## specnic (6. März 2009)

b00m: fast jedes alutech hat style


----------



## b00m (6. März 2009)

Hmmm ... naja Geschmacksache, einige gefallen mir schon, andere jedoch weniger.


----------



## manticora (7. März 2009)

Das Babyblau erinnert mich immer an...:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (7. März 2009)

Ich find's sehr geil, und mich erinnert es auch eher an:


----------



## lipmo51 (7. März 2009)

dann doch wohl eher :






fehlt nur noch das Unterlackdekor


----------



## Deleted 104857 (7. März 2009)

*rofl*


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. März 2009)

der hund(?) is geil...


----------



## Pudelreiter (8. März 2009)

Boah der Pudel gefällt mir super! Wieviel Gewicht hast du mit der Titanfeder gespart? Ich bin am überlegen meinen Roco auch auf Titanfeder umzubaun.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## michar (8. März 2009)

gewicht mit ner normalen manitou stahlfeder waren 1060g....jetzt sinds noch 720....gute 300 gramm also..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (8. März 2009)

so zum 3. mal fertig, jetzt aber endgültig 

nochmal danke an den jürgen für den schnellen umbau und den absolut reibungslosen ablauf


----------



## lipmo51 (8. März 2009)

was haste umbauen lassen?


----------



## Johnny Jape (8. März 2009)

den käfig 
damit die feder reinpasst
die 500er wollte da einfach nicht reinpassen

dann neue felgen, speichen, neue vr nabe und bremsscheiben


----------



## klana_radikala (8. März 2009)

sehr geil das teil
freu mich schon auf mein nächstes projekt (leider erst 2010)
aber möglicherweise schaff ichs sogar noch heuer auf einen keiler umzusteigen (außer felgen und rahmen würd ich sowieso nichts tauschen, ansonsten belass ichs die saison mit nem neuen satz felgen, VORSCHLÄGE für 65kg fahrbereit, anfänger, mach alles kaputt?)


----------



## lipmo51 (8. März 2009)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> so zum 3. mal fertig, jetzt aber endgültig
> 
> nochmal danke an den jürgen für den schnellen umbau und den absolut reibungslosen ablauf



Ein foto direkt von der Seite wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## san_andreas (9. März 2009)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> den käfig
> damit die feder reinpasst
> die 500er wollte da einfach nicht reinpassen
> 
> dann neue felgen, speichen, neue vr nabe und bremsscheiben



Du meinst die untere Dämpferaufnahme ?
Was ist gemacht worden am Käfig ?

Oder hast du einen neuen Hauptrahmen ?


----------



## Johnny Jape (9. März 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Ein foto direkt von der Seite wäre auch nicht schlecht.














@ san andreas: ja die untere aufnahme, wurde minimal aufgedehnt damit die feder passt


----------



## b00m (11. März 2009)

Sehr nice.
Auch wenns gerne verpönt wird:
Solide umgesetzt Schwarz-Weiss hat einfach was und ist Zeitlos. Fakt!


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (15. März 2009)

hab zwar keine wildsau - is aber trotzdem n alutech 

ddu steel 
sherman jumper
magura julie
veltec naben 
schaltung + kurbeln - lx von ´98


----------



## Marina (15. März 2009)

sehr cleane optik, gefällt. jetz noch die mehrfahckurbel udn den zu hohen lenker weg, dann is perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (18. März 2009)

nett nett

bei mir gibts demnächst mal was ganz neues zu bewundern, hab mir einen neuen rahmen besorgt:

Alutech Keiler Dh 08 gepimit auf 09 in M
Hauptrahmen in Alu natur
Hinterbau in schwarz

das ganze mit meiner 888rc3 wc von 08
truvativ husselfelt kurbeln, lenker, vorbau
truvativ boxguide
vorläuftig mal double tracks auf alutech naben (wird auf veltec komplettlaufräder umgebaut, vl. aber auch alutech mx felgen und neu einspeichen, überleg ich mir noch)

fotos gibts wenn alles fertig is


----------



## softbiker (18. März 2009)

Was willst du denn da auf veltec umbau. Die Naben sind doch ein und derselbe Brei. Und Felgen gibbet bei Veltec doch nicht oder irre ich?
Grüße Michi


----------



## specnic (18. März 2009)

gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut...


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. März 2009)

klar gibt es bei Veltec Felgen, z.B. excalibur DH, du bekommst aber auch jegliche andere felge da von Sun, DT oder Mavic, haben aber auch Fun Felgen und Naben da


----------



## klana_radikala (18. März 2009)

naja, wir habn hier ja die bikebox leonding, und die machen uns downriders da nen super preis, da gönn ich mir einen neuen laufradsatz weil meiner doch schon ein bisschen älter ist und ich mit 65-70kg fahrbereit keine doubletracks brauche


----------



## Marina (19. März 2009)

so, hab ma neue fotos gemacht, jetz au mit richtigem vorderrad =)
leider sind die decals der gabel im falschen ton, muss ma nach anderen schauen. 
(ich weiß, die pedale sind auch im falschen ton, aber ich lieb die einfach  )


----------



## gabbacore (19. März 2009)

Sehr schickes Bike!!! 
Kompliment für den Aufbau.


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2009)

Wirklich gut ! Wenn du jetzt noch einen besseren Platz für "BABE" findest, paßts.


----------



## reuber (19. März 2009)

goldig.. 

ne mir is es eigentlich zuviel gold..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (24. März 2009)

Hmmm, irgendwie kann ich mich mit Marinas Keiler nicht anfreunden. Optik und Aufbau wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen... aber ist ja Geschmackssache.
Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild meines Keilers:






Updates:
Sunline V1-Lenker, Avid Elixir mit 203er vorne und 185er hinten, NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro-Pedalen
Durch den neuen Lenker bin ich vorne 2,5cm tiefer gekommen. 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## lipmo51 (24. März 2009)

So muss ein Keiler aussehen !!! 

Ich würd nur die beiden Aufkleber abmachen...sonst top


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. März 2009)

Hi.
Meinst du den Deutschland-Aufkleber und den NC-17? Müssen 'dranbleiben...
Hauptsache, der Keiler rennt! Demnächst kommt noch 'ne neue Stütze (NC-17 Empire S-Pro) und ne neue Kefü (entweder eine Gamut P30 oder 'ne MRP G2). Im Laufe des Jahres noch eine Titanfeder.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## lipmo51 (24. März 2009)

ja genau die beiden Aufkleber mein ich


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2009)

@Kiwi: verdammt schöner Keiler ! Gefällt mr def. am besten von allen Keilern.
Das Geld für NC-17 Stütze würde ich mir sparen und gleiche eine Thomson nehmen.
MRP ist gut und simpel.


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. März 2009)

Danke!
Ja, die Thomson war schon lange geplant, habe dann aber die Empire S-Pro entdeckt. Unwesentlich schwerer und nur halb so teuer. Aber klar, die Thomson ist schon geiler... naja, mal schauen.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pudelreiter (24. März 2009)

Schwarze Gabel würd noch super kommen, aber so sieht der Keiler auch scho gut aus  .
Schöne Grüße!


----------



## klana_radikala (24. März 2009)

sehr schön das teil

bring mich schon wieder zum nachdenken ob ich bei meinem keiler die schwinge lackieren soll, oder gleich den ganzen hinterbau, oder soll ichs alu natur lassn?


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. März 2009)

Hi.
Du meinst den Umlenkhebel?! Ich find' ihn in schwarz besser als in silber (bei 'nem silbernen Hinterbau).
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (24. März 2009)

ordentliche sattelstütze in den keiler und den deutschland aufkleber ab und es ist der schönste keiler den ich je gesehen hab


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. März 2009)

Made in Germany, Mann!


----------



## Blackhawk88 (25. März 2009)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Made in Germany, Mann!


ich auch, trotzdem hab ich keine fahne aufm arsch


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2009)

Erinnert echt bißchen an "zu Gast bei Freunden"...


----------



## klana_radikala (2. April 2009)

ich glaub heute ist weihnachten und ostern auf einmal ^^
hab was schönes ausgepackt 

jetzt fehlt nur mehr die gabel (kommt dienstag), und neue laufräder (veltec wird gekaufst sobald kohle da ist)


----------



## lipmo51 (3. April 2009)

hier mal mein Keiler.......


----------



## S.Jay (3. April 2009)

boa ey, ist der geil ey, ehrlich saugeiles Bild Daumen hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (3. April 2009)

Sehr geile Maschine!
Hätte nur die Leitungen anders verlegt.
Gruß, Kiwi.

Edit: Wieviel wiegt der Keiler?


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2009)

Nice ride ! Sehr gut !


----------



## lipmo51 (3. April 2009)

ich find gerade die Kabelverlegung "direkt" an der Schwinge ( So wie es die Meisten machen ) nicht so schön,aber das muss jeder machen wie er will.....

Gewicht 19,5 kg mit DH Schläuchen. Die Kiste hat auch schon mal 21 gewogen.
Könnte da noch ne Menge rausholen,aber bin nicht der Typ für sowas....


EDIT: 
Ich hab den sogar schon mal in Winterberg an den Kabeln im Lift eingehangen 
Da hab ich mit irgendjemanden gelabert,und fast meinen Lift verpasst......Dann hab ich es nicht mehr geschafft,das Bike richtig einzhuhängen....Ist aber nix passiert


----------



## Wipp (3. April 2009)

schön geworden


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. April 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> ...Ich hab den sogar schon mal in Winterberg an den Kabeln im Lift eingehangen
> Da hab ich mit irgendjemanden gelabert,und fast meinen Lift verpasst......Dann hab ich es nicht mehr geschafft,das Bike richtig einzhuhängen....Ist aber nix passiert


 Ist ja abgefahren! Gut, dass nichts passiert ist.

19,5kg... hast du mal 'ne Teileliste?
Mein Keiler wiegt 18,8kg. Würde mal gerne vergleichen.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. April 2009)

@ lipmo

top gefährt


----------



## lipmo51 (3. April 2009)

-Keiler DH TEAM Rahmen in Zwischengröße L/XL
-MZ 888 ATA WC
-MZ ROCO WC
-LRS Alutech DX40mm Felgen Hope Pro2 Naben Maxxis DH Reifen und Schläuche
-Avid Code white 09 mit roten Straitline Griffen
-Thomson Sattelstütze
-SLR Titan Sattel
-Reverse XXL Fli Bar Lenker
-Bellacoola Griffe
-Holzfeller Vorbau
-Holzfeller Kurbel
-Holzfeller Pedale
-E13 Lg1 Kettenführung
-Sram x9 Schaltwerk
-Sram x9 Shifter
-Sram DH Cassette
-Sram Kette


hoffe habe nix vergessen.
"PERSONENWAAGE" sagt 19.5 kg


----------



## klana_radikala (5. April 2009)

seeehr edel das teil, gefällt mir


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (7. April 2009)

leider ein schlechtes bild.
vlnr: juli, sam, ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (7. April 2009)

Das ist ja niedlich... ein Pudel-Rudel.


----------



## WilliWildsau (15. April 2009)

Letzte Änderungen an meiner treuen Sau bevor sie nächstes Jahr ein wenig kürzer treten darf. Wippe neu lackiert und Dämpfer neu.



Gruß Willi!


----------



## klana_radikala (20. April 2009)

mein keiler für 09 (mal abgesehen von den laufrädern, da kommen ende der woche die neuen rann, verraten tu ich aber nichts, außer das sie 37mm breit sind und die nabe rot is)

noch zu der gabel: ne ist keine ata wc, ist eine speziell für mich weiß gefertigte rc3 wc (bei dem grau kommt mir das kotzen)


----------



## michar (25. April 2009)

wenn der laufradsatz getuascht ist isses perfekt!
Hier mal mein cheap trick im 4x aufbau...warte noch auf meinen sattel..gibt ein funn skinny rl....und vorbau muesste auch noch naechste woche der neue ankommen! gewicht liegt so bei ca 12kg...





Kurze partliste:
Rahmen Cheap Trick in M
Steuersatz Alutech X LONG
Gabel RS Pike 426
Laufradsatz Ringle auf Sun SOS
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 2.25
Bremsen Shimano Saint
Kurbel Truvativ Hussefelt
Kettenführung Carbon by Bommelmaster
Schaltwerk Shimano 105
Kasette Sram DH
Lenker und Vorbau Truvativ Holzfeller  (vorbau immoment noch race face)


----------



## klana_radikala (26. April 2009)

gefällt mir, sehr geil das teil


----------



## michar (27. April 2009)

wie sichs gehoert..bikes in der kueche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danger-Deluxe (27. April 2009)

der pudel rockt


----------



## klana_radikala (28. April 2009)

der pudel ist sehr geil

aber wieso hast du eigentlich ne titianfeder oben? sieht zwar super aus und spart ein wenig gewicht, aber vom ansprechverhalten ist eine stahlfeder trozdem besser


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2009)

Wo hast du denn den Quatsch her ?


----------



## michar (28. April 2009)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> der pudel ist sehr geil
> 
> aber wieso hast du eigentlich ne titianfeder oben? sieht zwar super aus und spart ein wenig gewicht, aber vom ansprechverhalten ist eine stahlfeder trozdem besser



hehe...genau umgekehrt....sie part zum ersten nicht nur ein wenig gewicht..sondern (auch zu meiner verwunderung) richtig viel...vorher hatte der roco mit manitou stahlfeder ca 1100 gramm..jetzt mit einer manitou titanfeder wiegt er grade mal noch 730gramm!!! Und eine titanfeder verbessert das ansprechverhalten sogar angeblich...merken tut man jetzt nicht sooo viel davon..aber is ja auch irgendwo logisch da die masse die bewegt werden muss ja auch abnimmt!


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2009)

Die Gewichtseinsparung hängt natürlich auch vom Feder-Hersteller ab.
Marzocchi-Federn z.B. sind besonders schwer.


----------



## klana_radikala (28. April 2009)

titan wird nur schneller weich bzw. ermüdet schneller als stahl, falls das dein besseres ansprechverhalten ist

theoretisch müsste eine titanfeder auch mehr windungen haben als eine stahlfeder bei der gleichen härte, schaut aber meistens anders aus, was mich wundert

naja, bei der marzocchi 888rc3 wc spart die titanfeder gerade 50g im vergleich zur stahlfeder, werd da jetzt auch eine stahlfeder montieren

schaut zwar wirklich schön aus so ne titanfeder und spart auch gewicht, aber das geld ists mir für meinen teil nicht wert (vor allem weil mein keiler sowieso nichts mit leichtbau am hut hat)


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2009)

Bei der Fox 40 spart die Ti-Feder im Vergleich zur Stahlfeder je nach Härte ca. 250g.


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. April 2009)

bei der 888 RC3 WC ists auch mehr.


----------



## seelenfrieden (28. April 2009)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> titan wird nur schneller weich bzw. ermüdet schneller als stahl, falls das dein besseres ansprechverhalten ist
> 
> theoretisch müsste eine titanfeder auch mehr windungen haben als eine stahlfeder bei der gleichen härte, schaut aber meistens anders aus, was mich wundert
> 
> ...



schon wieder nen ganzer kessel voller unsinn. die titanfeder wird weder schneller weich noch ermüdet sie schneller - das gegenteil ist der fall. dei google links zu dem thema spar ich mir hier. die titanfeder spricht nur deswegen theoretisch besser an, da sie weniger masse hat. ob du das allerdings im einsatz spürst ist fraglich.

titanfedern haben weniger windungen, da die drahtstärke größer ist als bei vergleichbaren stahlfedern. das ist alles. 

und das eine titanfeder (bei einem dämpfer) das geld nicht wert ist, finde ich als argument auch ziemlich kurz gedacht. an welchem teil am rad kannst du bitte für 150 eur einfach mal freundlich 3-400 gramm sparen ohne abstriche in der performance in kauf nehmen zu müssen?


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (28. April 2009)

macht alles sinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (28. April 2009)

das mit der haltbarkeit scheint auch son thema zu sein wo sich manche nicht einig sind...rcs und die fuehrenden hersteller werben sogar mit eienr wesentlich hoeheren haltbarkeit als bei einer vergleichbaren stahlfeder! Ich hab die feder gebraucht gekauft...daher war sie nicht alzu teuer...die manitou federn sind auch eigentlich sogut wie nicht mehr zu bekommen...allerdings gehe ich sowieso davon aus das die nur was gelabeltes ist von irgendeinem der großen hersteller wie rcs,obtanium oder sowas..
Zur gewichtsfrage kann ich auch nur sagen das es schon nicht voellig sinnfrei ist..die leute zahlen ja auch fuer ne boxxer worldcup 400 euro drauf..die spart auch nur 300gramm gegenueber ner team...also wieso dann nicht auch ne titanfeder...


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2009)

Motopitkan hat mir gegenüber auf Nachfrage auch von einer schnelleren Materialermüdung bei Ti-Federn gesprochen. Kommt mir aber trotzdem ziemlich komisch vor.
Vorallem: ab welcher Benutzungsdauer wird das relevant ?


----------



## michar (28. April 2009)

..ich denke das ist wahrscheinlich eher ein theoretisches problem..ich habe weder eine stahlfeder noch eine titanfeder jemals brechen sehen..selbst in pinkbike findet man nix...


----------



## seelenfrieden (28. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Motopitkan hat mir gegenüber auf Nachfrage auch von einer schnelleren Materialermüdung bei Ti-Federn gesprochen. Kommt mir aber trotzdem ziemlich komisch vor.
> Vorallem: ab welcher Benutzungsdauer wird das relevant ?



ja klar...wenn du wieder nen titanfeder aus utzbekistan für 13,99 bestellst is das logisch...

die manitou federn waren nie "eigene" manitou titanfedern. paar kamen von RCS, des rest von ICHU aus japan. manitou label drauf und fertig.

edit sagt: hmhm...grad noch mal versucht schlau zu machen. zwar sagt mein prof.dr.dr. materialkunde (hausmeister) immer, dass die materialeigenschaften von titan für ne feder besser wären, aber nen recht fundiert klingender mann aus diesem neumodischen ding internetz sagt: 

_"Titan neigt innerhalb seiner Gefügestruktur zur sog. "Zwillingskristallbildung".
Diese Kristallstruktur besitzt sog "Gleitebenen", die bei Dauerbelastung zur
frühzeitigen Materialermüdung führen. Spezielle Legierungszusätze können diese
Bildung zwar reduzieren, aber nicht ganz unterbinden. Aus diesem Grunde besitzt
Titan nicht ganz die > Dauerschwingfestigkeit von Stahl und hochbelastete
Titanteile müssen daher leicht überdimensioniert werden."_

nuja...wie auch immer...


----------



## seelenfrieden (28. April 2009)

michar schrieb:


> ..ich denke das ist wahrscheinlich eher ein theoretisches problem..ich habe weder eine stahlfeder noch eine titanfeder jemals brechen sehen..selbst in pinkbike findet man nix...



hmm..ich schon. aber das waren alles billigtitanfedern aus draht mit quadratischem querschnitt. die sind reihenweise gebrochen. kommt halt wie immer auf die qualität des materials an... bei den momentan erhältlichen titanfedern hätt ich auch keine bedenken.


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2009)

Ich hab auch keinerlei Bedenken. Fahre bei 105kg eine.
Mich wundert nur, dass das Gerücht von schneller ermüdenden Ti-Federn immer noch kursiert.
Mir isses eh wurscht....komme leider gar nicht oft geug zum Fahren, um irgendeine Feder zu ermüden.


----------



## klana_radikala (28. April 2009)

im 1. jahr verliert die titanfeder im einsatz ca. 10% der härte

sprich beispielsweise wenn jemand in ner wildsau dh so wie ich bis vor kurzem mit 60kg ne 600lbs titanfeder kaufn würd, hätte er in der saison danach nur mehr 540lbs, sicher zum überleben und auch mit dem dämpfersetup auszugleichen, aber tatsache

(muss schon mal ein bisschen anfangen mit schlaumeiern damit ich wenn ich höhere mathematik und quantenphysik studiere wieder alle belabern kann)

*wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten*


----------



## Maui (29. April 2009)

so Hier mein neues schweinchen für 09






mehr Bilder gibtst >>hier<< 

nicht ganz ernst gemeinter Bericht


----------



## Pudelreiter (29. April 2009)

Gewagtes Design, mir gefallen die weißen Felgen nich so, die passen nich ganz dazu, und evtl noch ne andere Kefü, sonst top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (29. April 2009)

huiiiiii mal was ganz anderes....


----------



## Maui (29. April 2009)

kefü kommt die dran




gabel. Boxxxer 2010 in weiss.. sollt dann porno genug sein


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2009)

Ist die gebürstete Oberfläche noch irgendwie versiegelt / lackiert ?


----------



## Marina (29. April 2009)

I JUST LOVE IT    so in der art wollt ich meinen auch mal haben =)


----------



## Maui (29. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist die gebürstete Oberfläche noch irgendwie versiegelt / lackiert ?



Ja ist sie


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2009)

Weißt du, wie genau ? Her mit Details, Wildsau Fahrer müssen zusammenhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (29. April 2009)

Maui schrieb:


> kefü kommt die dran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passt die auch mit taco an den keiler?
aber wahrscheinlich wieder nicht


----------



## huftidufti (29. April 2009)

sehr atziger keiler, maui 

bald gibts auch meinen zu bestaunen


----------



## Wipp (29. April 2009)

nice one .....maui
wie war das mit der versiegelung (schließe mich hier der Frage von SanAndreas an)

endlich mehr Farbe.....


----------



## klana_radikala (30. April 2009)

schaut ja garnicht mal sooo schlecht aus (auch wenn ich aus privaten gründen nie mit nem teil in der farbe fahrn würd)


----------



## seelenfrieden (30. April 2009)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> passt die auch mit taco an den keiler?
> aber wahrscheinlich wieder nicht



genau den gedanken hatte ich auch, als ich das bild von der kefü das erste mal gesehen hab "*******, wieder eine, die nicht am dämpferkäfig vorbeigeht mit dem taco..."


----------



## cost (30. April 2009)

Kleines update von meinen Keiler 2006 

Neu:

- Rahmenupdate auf 2009
- Neu Gepulvert- Teamlakierung 
- Fun direct mount Vorbau
- Spank 777 Lenker
- E 13 Kettenfürhung 
- Straitline Pedale
- Saint Schaltwerk+Shifter
- Alutech MX 32 Felgen
- Hope Pro 2 Vr + Hr Nabe
- Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen Hr+Vr
- Hope Sattelklemme
- Gabel+Dämpfertuning bei Moto Pitkan
......





*THX OTTI*


----------



## Pudelreiter (30. April 2009)

uih richtig geiler keiler 
zur perfektion müsstest das saint schaltwerk noch rot elox machen


----------



## bike-factory (30. April 2009)

feiner keiler


----------



## lipmo51 (30. April 2009)

Sieht sehr gut aus......

Ich werd mich hiermit auch verabschieden....Werd demnächst ein Nicolai fahren.


----------



## D-Town Rocker (30. April 2009)

Das Keilerchen gibt es zwar schon 2-3 Monate aber bisher immer noch kein richtiges Bild hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (1. Mai 2009)

...irgendwie ist die farbe schon bisschen wie durchfall oder kotze...aber irgendwie trotzdem geil..ich mag den keiler...auch diese dezenten grafiken..sehr nett...
Mal wiedern bild vom pudel...mit neuen schicken 888 decals...gabel is ne rc2x von 2007! Fahr die jetzt mal im wechsel mit der boxxer...beides schoene gabeln...irgendwan wird dann die neue boxxer kommen...aber erst mal die defekt und preisentwicklung abwarten...


----------



## philip1000 (1. Mai 2009)

ohjaa das ist sehr geil


----------



## michar (5. Mai 2009)

so...fehlt nur noch die thomson stuetze..dann is soweit fertig...
Neu ist sattel,vorbau und die magura louise bremsanlage


----------



## Maui (5. Mai 2009)

wie durchfall, kotzen?
das is Erbensuppenstyle 
Mehr >>Keilerphotos<<


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

Erbsensuppe finde ich sehr geil !

@michar: Stütze geht morgen in die Post ! Falls du Interesse an einem passenden Thomson X4 Vorbau in 50mm hast, bitte melden...


----------



## Eimer+ (7. Mai 2009)

Moinsen!
Hier mal mein Beitrag zur Keiler-Familie.
Es ist ein Keiler XA...ganz frisch zusammen geschraubt und auf der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt für euch geblitzt....
der eimer


----------



## michar (7. Mai 2009)

ich wuerd den daempfer rumdrehen..sonst top!


----------



## Eimer+ (7. Mai 2009)

Man kommt dann wirklich schlecht an die Köpfe ran...meinste ehr wegen Optik oder aus technischen Gründen?


----------



## michar (7. Mai 2009)

naja..technisch sagt man ja das es vorteile hat wenn man den daempfer so dreht das er direkt angelenkt wird..aber ich denk nicht das man das praktisch viel merkt! denk eher optisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (8. Mai 2009)

Sehr schicker Keiler!
Nur Fat Alberts an so einem Bike sind auf den ersten Blick doch recht gewöhnungsbedürftig

Wie schwer ist er denn in diesem Aufbau?


----------



## klana_radikala (8. Mai 2009)

killidiert der dämpfer so nicht mit dem rahmen (cnc gehäuse/unterrohr)?

würd ihn auch umdrehen, im keiler dh ist der dämpfer ja auch im cnc käfig erreichbar (zwar nicht sooo leicht, aber auf jeden fall machbar ohne schweißausbrüche zu erleiden)

von der funktion her dürfte sich eigentlich nicht sonderlich viel ändern, ausser man geht davon aus das die ungefederte masse in diesem falle höher ist (der schwerpunkt natürlich auch minimal)


----------



## Eimer+ (8. Mai 2009)

Den Ausgleichsbehälter nach hinten drehen geht bei der Dämpferposition nicht ...da ist die Umwerferschelle im Weg. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre den Dämpfer umzudrehen, sodaß der Behälter nach unten/vorne zeigt. So wie es jetzt ist hat der Dämpfer am meisten Platz, dh taucht sauber in den CNC-Käfig ein...zum U-Rohr ist jede Menge Platz. Zum Einstellen lass ich das jetzt erstmal, wie es ist...später vielleicht umdrehen wenn ich das Set-Up gefunden habe.
Die 2,4er Alberts sind n Versuch...werde sie warscheinlich ziemlich schnell schroten. Hab an nem anderen Bike eine Saison die Maxxis Minion Freeride-Variante ausprobiert...fahren gut aber reißen an der Seitenwand kompett auf (1 Saison!) Andere Vorschläge?
Hänge den Keiler nächste Woche mal an die Waage...richtig schwer ist er aber nicht geworden.


----------



## seelenfrieden (8. Mai 2009)

Eimer+ schrieb:


> Man kommt dann wirklich schlecht an die Köpfe ran...meinste ehr wegen Optik oder aus technischen Gründen?



wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sollte der dämpfer etwas besser ansprechen, wenn er auf der seite ohne piggybag angelenkt wird, da weniger masse. die maschinenbaufraktion wird mir das vermutlich aber gleich wieder um die ohren hauen....


----------



## entlebucher (8. Mai 2009)

@eimer
nach langer schwalbe abstinenz habe ich es wieder mal gewagt die 2,4er Fat Albert auf mein Enduro zu schrauben... leider wurde ich wieder enttäuscht. 
Bei Nässe sind die gar nicht zu gebrauchen und nach drei Abfahrten sah das Profil schon extrem geschunden aus.
Ok, es waren Alpentouren, aber ohne Geröllfelder.

Ich bevorzuge Maxxis Swampthing als Ganzjahresreifen in 2-Ply... die meisten Freeride"leichtbau"reifen taugen in meinem Einsatzgebiet nix.


----------



## S.Jay (8. Mai 2009)

@eimer+ shr geiles Rad erstmal, aber sag mal ist das Gusset zwischen Ober-und Unterrohr jetzt Serie oder war das eine Wunschoption Deinerseits?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2009)

Serie.


----------



## rsu (8. Mai 2009)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Bei Nässe sind die gar nicht zu gebrauchen und nach drei Abfahrten sah das Profil schon extrem geschunden aus.
> Ok, es waren Alpentouren, aber ohne Geröllfelder.



Das kann doch gar nicht sein, da der Reifen bei den Vertridern als "Vertriders Choice" angepriesen wird  Du sollst ja auch nicht im Schlamm/Nässe Deine Trails im Entlebuch umpflügen  

@eimer+: Wirst wohl auf schwerere Reifen wechseln müssen (selber habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Maxxis Minion/Highroller DH, Michelin C32; sonst gibt es ja noch Schwalbe BigBetty/Muddy Marry etc)


----------



## Eimer+ (8. Mai 2009)

@S.Jay:
Das Gusset ist nicht serienmäßig! Es war ein Vorschlag vom Jü nachdem er im Keiler XA-Forum mitbekommen hatte, dass ich auch mal einen Downhill heizen möchte...
Alleine diese Aktion hat mich schon davon überzeugt defintiv der richtigen Firma mein lang erspartes Geld in die Hand gedrückt zu haben. Da hast plötzlich ne email von der Person im Kasten, die den Rahmen auch herstellt, mit der Frage ob er den Rahmen nicht noch n bischen besser auf dich und deine Bedürfnisse anpassen soll...ungefragt! Einfach genial 
Werd jetzt erstmal die Alberts zerstören und dann mal weitersehen


----------



## entlebucher (8. Mai 2009)

@rsu
hast recht... ich hätte doch auf die Schreie höre sollen die der Reifen von sich gegeben hat als ich das Bike aus der Garage geholt habe
Die hätte wohl eher den Namen "wetscream" verdient


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2009)

@Eimer+: hast recht. Ist beim neuen Keiler Serie.


----------



## S.Jay (8. Mai 2009)

@san andreas ja aber doch nur beim DH oder?


----------



## S.Jay (8. Mai 2009)

@eimer+
was wiegt Dein Hobel eigentlich so?


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2009)

Denke schon.


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Mai 2009)

schönes rad 
bis auf die kabelführung  
ich versteh net warum die kabel über die wippe verlegt werden 
wo am meisten bewegung ist 

jep was wiegt das teil ???

@entlebucher    2009 fat alberts oder die alten???


----------



## klana_radikala (8. Mai 2009)

zu den reifen:
kann die bonetrager big earl nur empfehlen, halten extrem geil die dinger
ansonsten: intense sind auch sehr geil zu fahren

hier mal mein keiler (endlich fertig und heute schon mal gebrannt worden auf der strecke, extrem geil zu fahren, muss ich schon sagen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (8. Mai 2009)

schwarze Wippe wäre geiler...sonst


----------



## klana_radikala (8. Mai 2009)

mir gefällts so

aber wer weiß, vl. reitet der keiler mal mich und ich lass doch noch lack an das teil


----------



## sykostar (22. Mai 2009)

Will mich eventuell von meinem Keiler XA (Rahmen) trennen. Teileliste hab ich im Fotoalbum. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## ktm-chriZ (23. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine kleine


----------



## TeeWorks (23. Mai 2009)

heftiger bomber


----------



## G I A N T dh 06 (23. Mai 2009)

Zeig euch mal meinen Bockigen Abfahrtsesel


----------



## S.Jay (23. Mai 2009)

hey geiles Teil und mit Brunngabel. Wie bist Du zufrieden damit?


----------



## G I A N T dh 06 (23. Mai 2009)

S.Jay schrieb:


> hey geiles Teil und mit Brunngabel. Wie bist Du zufrieden damit?




Danke! willst du einen Komentar zum Komplettrad oder nur zur Gabel?
soviel vorweg... ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Die Gabel funzt klasse, ist aber bauartbedingt gewöhnungsbedüftig und verkürzt extrem den Radstand! ansonsten butterweich!


----------



## TeeWorks (23. Mai 2009)

da schleift ma ja mim schuh sofort am vorderrad ...sieht aus als wärst irgendwo dagegen gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (24. Mai 2009)

in bad wildbad....neu sind thomson stuetze und vorbau...





und vorm auto...


----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2009)

Stütze und Vorbau wurden freundlicherweise vom San_Andreas_Racing_Support zur Verfügung gestellt...


----------



## michar (24. Mai 2009)

danke nochmal...beides super


----------



## S.Jay (25. Mai 2009)

Ja hatte die Gabel gemeint, danke nochmal.
Gruß


----------



## G I A N T dh 06 (25. Mai 2009)

S.Jay schrieb:


> Ja hatte die Gabel gemeint, danke nochmal.
> Gruß



Gruß,
zu Gabel hab ich mal bei Schlickjumper einen Entrag gesetzt unter Brunn 027.
Is meine ausführliche Meinung dazu.


----------



## S.Jay (26. Mai 2009)

Hey, 
danke habs gelesen und bin froh ne Totem genommen zu haben.
Gruß und ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreakONature (29. Mai 2009)

Nachdem endlich mein Dämpfer von Pepe zurückgekommen ist, kann auch ich mal was zur schau stellen.


----------



## michar (29. Mai 2009)

ich hoff du hast auch in ein tuning bei pepe investiert...kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## FreakONature (29. Mai 2009)

Ne, Geld ist derzeit leider sehr rar, daher hats nur für nen dringen notwendigen Service gereicht - die Zugstufe hat seit Monaten schon phasenweise am "Ausfederende" ausgesetzt, weil Luft drin war und das hört und fühlt sich gar nicht schön an...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Mai 2009)

Alternativ Dämpfertuning einfach selber machen. Kost weniger, bringt mehr. 

Bist du mit den XT Bremsen zufrieden?


----------



## FreakONature (30. Mai 2009)

Druckpunkt nach dem entlüften soweit gut. Die Performance is so ne Sache... Zum stehen kommt man immer, aber die ersten Beläge wollten nach 3 Monaten plötzlich nimmer beißen. Dann hab ich mir nen Satz organische geholt, welche anfangs sehr brachial waren, dann aber wieder stark nachliesen - von der giftigkeit kein Vergleich mit ner Juicy 7, Standfestigkeit kann ich nicht vergleichen, da ich die Juicy erst in 14 Tagen mal testen kann.
Ich hab halt leider sehr wenig Zeit um das Gerät "artgerecht" zu bewegen, daher kann ich keine wirkliche Dauererfahrung bzgl der XT bringen, aber auf kleinen Touren isse klasse... 

Dämpfertuning selbst machen? Wie das?


----------



## axel123 (8. Juni 2009)

Heute ausgepackt:





mehr nach dem zusammenbau


----------



## specnic (8. Juni 2009)

sehr schöner rahmen...

PS: VERKAUFE MEINE WILDSAU HARDRIDE FREERIDE!!!!!!
bilder findet ihr  in meiner gallerie.
rahmengröße M


----------



## Cy-baer (12. Juni 2009)

Oink Oink,

da meine Wildsau schon etwas abgewetzt war hab ich ihr mal ein paar neu Teile spendiert. Die Decals hat mir Alutech freundlicherweise zu einer Schaltaugenbestellung beigelegt, vielen Dank nochmal.


*Vorher 2006:*




*Nachher 2009:*




Die Bilder habe ich jetzt gemacht da es nächste Woche gleich nach WiBe geht, und es dann vorbei ist mit dem BlingBling-Glanz.
Wenn ihr mich da seht einfach anquatschen, wir beißen nicht.

PS:
Wer die alten Laufräder haben möchte schreibt bitte ne PN 
Felgen sind zwar zerkratzt wie *sau* haben aber weder Höhen noch Seitenschläge. Hinterrad muss neu gespeicht werden.


----------



## Johnny Jape (14. Juni 2009)

update, spank spike, sixpack griffe, 77designz kefü, gabel decals, burgtec vorbau
mehr bilder in meiner galerie


----------



## TeeWorks (15. Juni 2009)

so ma wieder meine sau, gestern ausm winterschlaf ausgepackt, alter ganz schön schwer die möhre (18,5kg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Juni 2009)

Nice!
@Johnny: Wieviel wiegt dein Keiler?
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Johnny Jape (16. Juni 2009)

wenn ich das mal wüßte

um ehrlich zu sein ... will ich es glaub ich auch nicht wissen

irgendwo jenseits der 20kg vermute ich mal stark


----------



## klana_radikala (16. Juni 2009)

jenseits von 20kg und dann ne titan feder, das macht sinn 
(auch wenn ich glaube dass der keiler unter 20kg wiegt)

aber rein von der optik her geiles teil, würd ich nicht nein dazu sagen so wies dasteht

nur werd ich die saison leider keinen keiler mehr fahren, meiner wurde ja geklaut und das einzig vernünftige was in meiner umgebung verfügbar ist zur zeit ist ein trek session 88dh (auf ein 08er demo 8I hab ich einfach keinen bock)


----------



## Johnny Jape (17. Juni 2009)

dann besorg mir mal ne 500er stahlfeder mit 3,5" hub und einer länge von ca. 18-19cm

hätte gerne auf das teure teil verzichtet, habs nicht wegen dem gewicht gekauft  


aber heute kommt wohl meine waage, dann kann ich genaueres berichten


edit: waage ist da

Gewicht  stattliche_* 20,88kg*_

hab in einem reifen noch den dicken maxxis schlauch drin
da könnt ich natürlich noch massig gewicht sparen
und an der gabel, die tausch ich aber erst wenn die kaputt is bzw. die neuen boxxer ausgereift sind


----------



## axel123 (18. Juni 2009)

hier im aufgebauten Zustand mit 14,2kg:


----------



## specnic (18. Juni 2009)

was willst mit dem bike anstellen?? hohe sattelposition aber vorne nur ein kb? sieht aber cool aus


----------



## axel123 (18. Juni 2009)

die rohloff im hinterrad hast du schon gesehen, oder?


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Juni 2009)

schönes teil    mußte mal bei uns rumzeigen
das ist die adresse für fr/ed/am hardtails
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200238&page=187


----------



## specnic (18. Juni 2009)

klar, aber die hat doch nicht mehr gänge, als ne normale schaltung, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel123 (18. Juni 2009)

nö, aber muss man mehr gänge haben als eine normale schaltung um seinen sattel hochzumachen? 

das ding ist als enduro konzipiert und wesentlich handlicher als der vorgänger, ne wildsau enduro. für mich das optimum um bei einer 40km tour die tour selbst und auch noch die abfahrt zu geniessen.


----------



## specnic (18. Juni 2009)

gutgut...ich dachte nur, dass das bergauffahren mit nur einem blatt schwierig ist, aber wenn du damit klar kommst...
viel spaß mit der möhre


----------



## TheRacer (18. Juni 2009)

Schickes Teil.
Ist die 66 getravelt, oder täuscht das ?
Meine sieht irgendwie höher aus


----------



## axel123 (18. Juni 2009)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Meine sieht irgendwie höher aus



Deine ist auch höher, meine ist nämlich bloß eine Z1


----------



## S.Jay (18. Juni 2009)

@specnic wieviele Leute kennst Du, mit vorne mehr als einem Kettenblatt und Rohloff hinten??


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Juni 2009)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> dann besorg mir mal ne 500er stahlfeder mit 3,5" hub und einer länge von ca. 18-19cm
> 
> hätte gerne auf das teure teil verzichtet, habs nicht wegen dem gewicht gekauft
> 
> ...



Recht schwer... wobei die Gabel knapp 4kg wiegt, oder?!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (18. Juni 2009)

so ziehmlich ja



bin ja auch ein stabiler junge

und ob ich da jetzt noch ein kilo oder etwas mehr raushole oder nicht

die karre läuft super


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2009)

axel123 schrieb:


> hier im aufgebauten Zustand mit 14,2kg:



Was ein geiles Teil!!!

der CT Rahmen kostet aber bestimmt mehr als 400.-

mein Argon FR is auch bald fertig ;-)


----------



## specnic (18. Juni 2009)

S.Jay: bitte mal ball flach halten, meinungsfreiheit für alle! hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ichs kacke find, sondern nur für meinen geschmack etwas merkwürdig, also keep smile


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Juni 2009)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> so ziehmlich ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo, das ist die Hauptsache!
Gruß und viel Spaß mit deinem Bike,
Kiwi.


----------



## Mr.A (18. Juni 2009)

michar schrieb:


> und vorm auto...



echt geiles ct


----------



## der-gute (18. Juni 2009)

Was kostet, nur so ungefähr, so ein custom ct?


----------



## axel123 (18. Juni 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was kostet, nur so ungefähr, so ein custom ct?



ich habe ziemlich genau 500 bezahlt mit sondergröße (zB ist das oberrohr 62cm lang) und verschiebbaren ausfallenden und zugführung nach wunsch

fand ich wirklich ein überzeugendes angebot, da musste ich gleich zuschlagen


----------



## axel123 (19. Juni 2009)

specnic schrieb:


> für meinen geschmack etwas merkwürdig



ich möchte dann doch noch ein bisschen zur erweiterung deines kettenschaltungshorizontes beitragen:

die rohloff speedhub hat 14 sich nicht überschneidende und gleichmäßig abgestufte gänge und ist somit mit einer 3x9 kettenschaltung vergleichbar (nicht identisch, gell  ). das fahren mit zwei kettenblättern vorne ist möglich, jedoch mehr als unüblich, da sich wieder jede menge überschneidungen ergeben würden und man eigentlich nur nach oben und/oder unten einen realen "zusatzgang" hätte.

davon abgesehen, dass die cleane optik, die durch wegfall des kettenspanners erzielt wird, dann wieder im ar$ch wäre...

fazit: merkwürdig ist eine rohloff mit zwei kettenblättern, nicht mit einem.


----------



## der-gute (19. Juni 2009)

so günatig - verdammt!

hab mir ein Nicolai Helius FR fürs doppelte bestellt.

Was wiegt dein Cheap Trick?


----------



## axel123 (19. Juni 2009)

aufs gramm genau kann ich es dir nicht sagen, grob gewogen liegt es incl der ausfallenden bei 2600g...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (19. Juni 2009)

oh, wusste net, dass du mit ner rohloff 19 gänge hast...
jetzt muss ich dir recht geben, ist doch nicht komisch


----------



## axel123 (19. Juni 2009)

specnic schrieb:


> 19 gänge



*14*, es sind vierzehn Gänge


----------



## S.Jay (19. Juni 2009)

@specnic
sorry wenn ich Dich sauer gemacht habe war mehr scherzhaft gemeint.
Also  und ride on


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Juli 2009)

Hi.
Hier mal ein Update meines Keilers:





Neu:
Gabel-Decals, Schwarz eloxierte Bremshebel, Thomson Elite-Stütze, Fox DHX 5.0, RCS-Titanfeder, Hope-Sattelklemme, E13 Kefü.
Gewicht: 18,1kg
Bald: Saint-Kurbel 2009 in 165er Länge und eine 4mm starke Carbon-Platte für die E13-Kefü.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## WildsauHardride (4. Juli 2009)

Echt schicker Keiler!

Wie hast die, Alu Natur Optik hinn bekommen?
Hätte ich auch gerne, an meiner Hardride Wildsau.

Gruß


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Juli 2009)

Hi.
Das ist Alu raw. Kann man so bei Alutech ordern.
Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## Frorider Ben (5. Juli 2009)

@Kiwi: hol dir ne FSA gravity Light, deutlich günstiger als die Saint, sieht schickt aus, sehr gute Verarbeitung, steif und du kannst sie auf unter 900 Gramm bekommen


----------



## S.Jay (5. Juli 2009)

So endlich ist mein kleines Tourenrad fahrfertig und ich bin nun auch ein stolzer Alutech Besitzer, kann also bei euren Sauereien mitmachen, hoffe das mit den Bildern hat geklappt.


----------



## S.Jay (5. Juli 2009)

Ach und ride on.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Juli 2009)

@Frorider Ben:
Danke für den Tip. Wo hast du deine gekauft und welche Länge hast sie?
Gruß, Kiwi.

Edit: Hab' unter deinen Links in deiner Signatur geschaut... und sie gefunden.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Juli 2009)

@S.Jay: 

Was lange währt wird endlich gut, sehr geiles Schweinchen!
(Die Kabelführung hält dennoch... ...Optimierungspotential  )


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. Juli 2009)

sehr nice kiwi, carbon platte als tacco?!?!


plane meinen gegen ende des jahres vom weiss zu befreien, und dann entweder raw poliert, oder eloxieren in richtung chrom wenns möglich ist
muss den jürgen mal anrufen die tage

dann noch die roten knöppe von der mz, vom roco und das gabelcasting

so ist der plan


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Juli 2009)

Hi Johnny.
Hört sich sehr gut an. Bin gespannt, wie er aussehen wird.

Nein, nicht als Taco, sondern als "Grundplatte". Taco fahre ich nicht.
Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## klana_radikala (5. Juli 2009)

sehr geiler keiler

ich vermiss meinen....

auch wenn mein neues session abgeht wie schmitz katze


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Juli 2009)

@S.Jay    was wiegt die sau??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (6. Juli 2009)

ja...würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Frorider Ben (6. Juli 2009)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> @Frorider Ben:
> Danke für den Tip. Wo hast du deine gekauft und welche Länge hast sie?
> Gruß, Kiwi.
> 
> Edit: Hab' unter deinen Links in deiner Signatur geschaut... und sie gefunden.



Du kannst sie bei mir kaufen, bin Händler von FSA.
Wollte eigentlich nen 165er haben aber die waren auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht Lieferbar, daher ist es nen 170er geworden.
Wenn du sie haben willst dann PM an mich

Benni


----------



## michar (6. Juli 2009)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> plane meinen gegen ende des jahres vom weiss zu befreien, und dann entweder raw poliert, oder eloxieren in richtung chrom wenns möglich ist
> muss den jürgen mal anrufen die tage



leider eher schwierig..wenn dein rahmen einmal gepulvert ist es unmoeglich wieder die raw optik hinzubekommen...ich denke die einzigste moeglichkeit ist das ding vielleicht mit chrom zu pulvern...chrom elox hab ich auch noch nie gehoert


----------



## jota (6. Juli 2009)

sobald der rahmen vom pulver befreit ist einmal mit einer schleifbürste drüber und schon hat der rahmen die raw optik.
hochglanzpolieren ist auch eine gute möglichkeit eine chrom optik zu bekommen.

http://www.ot-jele.de//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29&Itemid=60


----------



## michar (6. Juli 2009)

naja...einfach pulver runter hilft normal nicht..da die rahmen vorher meistens ja sandgestrahlt werden..die sehen dann einfach grau aus! aber keine ahnung..vllt gehts ja mit chemischen entlackern...


----------



## S.Jay (6. Juli 2009)

@lord helmchen, ja ja die Kabelführung sieht echt total grauselig aus, aber das ist erstmal ne übergangslösung, bis ich die vordere Bremsleitung gekürzt habe und meine richtige Gabel endlich da ist. Das ist nämlich noch die Leihgabel vom Jü. An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen, vielen dank. 
Jü ist einfach der Beste.

@böser wolf und @specnic, ich weis leider selbst noch nicht genau, was die Karre wiegt, wenn ich eine geeignete Waage gefunden habe, werde ich es natürlich sofort hier mitteilen.
Aber vom Gefühl her sag ich einfach mal so 18kg.


----------



## PK-Berlin (11. Juli 2009)

Hier mein Alutech... 
wurde mir als Teamsau verkauft gebraucht, ist das Richtig oder 
was ist das sonst für ein Rahmen?
Muss noch ein paar sachen Umbauen wollte es nur schnell
probefahren!


----------



## Maui (11. Juli 2009)

ich würd sagen das stimmt. Bitte schmeiss den sattel weg


----------



## PK-Berlin (11. Juli 2009)

Maui schrieb:


> ich würd sagen das stimmt. Bitte schmeiss den sattel weg



Mein Unterrohr ist gebogen und nicht geschweist wieviel Baureihen gibt es von dem Rahmen auf der Alutech seite gibs kein mehr.
Der Sattel ist nur zu Probe zwecke da drauf..
Was kannste fürn sattel empfehlen??


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Juli 2009)

michar schrieb:


> leider eher schwierig..wenn dein rahmen einmal gepulvert ist es unmoeglich wieder die raw optik hinzubekommen...ich denke die einzigste moeglichkeit ist das ding vielleicht mit chrom zu pulvern...chrom elox hab ich auch noch nie gehoert


den Rahmen am besten abbeizen lassen!danach paar mal mit Nasschleifpapier schleifen und die schweisnähte mit messingbürsten,dann mit Alupaste polieren !siehe den Kona in meiner Signatur

Hier mal die alte Sau vom Frauchen!mit neuer Gabel,Dämpfer, LRS,Bereifung,Lenkzentrale,Sattelstütze,diverse Kleinteile und wesentlich weniger Gewicht!Und ein paar Blüten hab ich ihr aufs Rad gebrusht,weil sie so nett gefragt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PK-Berlin (11. Juli 2009)

PK-Berlin schrieb:


> Hier mein Alutech...
> wurde mir als Teamsau verkauft gebraucht, ist das Richtig oder
> was ist das sonst für ein Rahmen?
> Muss noch ein paar sachen Umbauen wollte es nur schnell
> probefahren!



Kennt jemand das Baujahr meiner Teamsau???


----------



## Wipp (11. Juli 2009)

warscheinlich irgendwann 06. ist die letzte evo vor dem keiler.
die ersten 3 ziffern der rahmennummer sollten hier auch weiterhelfen.
meiner sieht auch so aus.

wipp


----------



## robertg202 (12. Juli 2009)

Hier mein Hardride special-edition aufgebaut. 
Fährt sich genial!

Ein paar Infos zu meiner Wildsau: 
Rahmenhöhe: 555mm
Tretlagerhöhr in tiefster fahrbarer Einstellung: 370mm
Lenkwinkel: 65°
Sitzwinkel: 73°
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco Air TST-R
Gabel: marzocchi 66 RC3
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace Vector VRO / Syntace VRO 1,5"
Laufradsatz: 729 mavic + Veltec DH, 2,0 Speichen
Shimano Saint Scheibenbremsen
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DH 2,5"
Gewicht: 20kg (das paßt mit der Ausstattung!)
Bikepark und Tourentauglich! (beides schon getestet!)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Juli 2009)

Normalerweise sehen Räder für große Leute immer unglaublich hässlich aus. 

Die Sau sieht gut aus, die Proportionen stimmen. Tolles Rad!


----------



## der-gute (12. Juli 2009)

wie war das mit Räder für grosse Leute?





endlich mal draussen fotografiert und jetzt mit Sofa...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Juli 2009)

1000%ig nicht mein Fall.


----------



## robertg202 (12. Juli 2009)

@der-gute: welche Rahmenhöhe ist das?


----------



## der-gute (12. Juli 2009)

groß

is ein Gebrauchtrahmen in XL denke ich

52 cm Sattelrohr???


----------



## jonnitapia (12. Juli 2009)

OMG der Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. Juli 2009)

der Sattel is saubequem ;-)


----------



## specnic (13. Juli 2009)

der-gute: es gibt auch sättel, die sind bequem und schön...überleg dir mal was feineres zuzulegen, z.B nen selle italia slr oder so, damit wäre dein bike nahezu perfekt


----------



## michar (16. Juli 2009)

mein neuer pudel dh...dämpfer is nur uebergangsweise bis der elka suspension da ist


----------



## JanikF. (16. Juli 2009)

sehr schönes Racegerät


----------



## michar (16. Juli 2009)

japp..bin auch sehr zufrieden..keine probleme mehr mim reifen hinten...


----------



## jonnitapia (16. Juli 2009)

was is das für ne Rahmengrösse? Was hattest davor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (16. Juli 2009)

war/ist beides l! mirs echt bei größeren sachen staendig das hinterrad ans sitzrohr dran...teilweise richtig mit nem lauten knall...das vermittelt keine sicherheit beim fahren..in rittershausen wars ganz extrem...
so auf den hometrails und selbst im bikepark ist mir das nicht so aufgefallen..dachte erst dsa die schleifgeraeuche auch woanders herkommen...aber das war dann doch der reifen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Juli 2009)

Geiler Race-Pudel! Wo liegt das Gewicht?
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## michar (16. Juli 2009)

oehm...schaetzungsweise 18 kilo...mit potential nach unten


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Juli 2009)

Gute Sache!
Hab' gestern meine alte Saint durch eine neue SLX ausgetauscht.
Die Saint wog mit Innenlager genau 1082 Gramm.
Die SLX (stabile Ausführung mit Stahlinlets an den Pedalgewinden) wiegt mit 'nem 36er-Kettenblatt und Innenlager sagenhafte 798 Gramm!
Hab' dadurch knapp 300g gespart und bin damit auf ca. 17,8kg mit meinem Keiler.
Demnächst tausche ich noch die "schwere" 888 RC2X aus.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## michar (16. Juli 2009)

ja..die saint ist wirklich kein leichtgewicht..dafuer unzerstoerbar...die slx ist da bei weitem nicht so robust! ist halt immer ein kompromiss...das gleiche gilt fuer die 888...is ne sorglose gabel mit ner super funktion! allerdings halt wirklich nicht leicht, ich werdse auch frueher oder spaeter gegen ne neue boxxer tauschen...aber erst wenn ich ne gabel bekommen kann die öl drin hat und funktioniert..bis dahin erfreue ich mich an der funktionierenden 888


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Juli 2009)

Ja, das stimmt. Meine RC2X läuft auch tadellos. Der neuen Boxxer vertraue ich auch noch nicht so ganz. Die sollen erstmal die "Kinderkrankheiten" beseitigen. 
Vielleicht pflanze ich bei mir 'ne 40 rein... mal sehen, ob ich relativ günstig eine Gebrauchte bekomme. War mit der Performance meiner alten Fox 36 sehr zufrieden. Die 40 sollte ähnlich gut funktionieren.

Denke, dass ich mit meinen 65kg gut mit der SLX zurechtkommen werde. Will demnächst noch 'ne Dura Ace-Kassette ranbauen. Da spare ich auch nochmal gute 60-70 Gramm.
Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## michar (16. Juli 2009)

du faehrst deinen keiler ja auch in raw..ist das soweit unproblematisch was haltbarkeit und witterungsbestaendigkeit angeht?


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Juli 2009)

Am Oberrohr habe ich ab und an leichte "Rückstände" am Aluminium. Poliere ich aber regelmäßig weg. Ist nur 'ne optische Sache.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## michar (16. Juli 2009)

ok...optisch ist es schon einfach hammer..ich frage mich wieso nicht mehr hersteller raw rahmen anbieten...bei nicolai gibts das ja auch nicht


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. Juli 2009)

wer behauptet denn sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (16. Juli 2009)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> wer behauptet denn sowas?




naja..ich dachte mal gelesen zu haben das es nicht standart ist und wirklich ein sonderwunsch! man sieht ja auch kaum nicolai's in raw..ich kenn nur eins...und das war definitiv ein sonderwunsch


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (16. Juli 2009)

ja ok in der farbpalette isses nicht dabei,aber ich bestell mir demnächst nen rahmen über nen händler und der hat gesagt das is vollkommen unproblematisch!


----------



## specnic (16. Juli 2009)

der pudel ist der hammer


----------



## TheRacer (16. Juli 2009)

Der Pudel ist wirklich super.
Ich fande das "Bunter- Hund" Design aber besser.


----------



## michar (16. Juli 2009)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Der Pudel ist wirklich super.
> Ich fande das "Bunter- Hund" Design aber besser.



ja..ueberlege mir das design irgendwann auf das raw noch nachzuruesten...allerdings mitten in der saison wollt ich nicht wochenlang aufs bike warten durch pulvern und design....da fahr ich lieber


----------



## Johnny Jape (16. Juli 2009)

der pudel rockt


----------



## jonnitapia (17. Juli 2009)

michar schrieb:


> war/ist beides l! mirs echt bei größeren sachen staendig das hinterrad ans sitzrohr dran...teilweise richtig mit nem lauten knall...das vermittelt keine sicherheit beim fahren..in rittershausen wars ganz extrem...
> so auf den hometrails und selbst im bikepark ist mir das nicht so aufgefallen..dachte erst dsa die schleifgeraeuche auch woanders herkommen...aber das war dann doch der reifen!



Was wurde am 09er Frame nun verändert das das HR nicht mehr anschlägt? Hab bei mir auch schon ne schöne Delle drin und der Hinterbau wurde noch nicht mal richtig gefordert...


----------



## robertg202 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube bei der Anleitung zum Rahmen gelesen zu haben, dass man bei jeder Einstellung des Federbeines (Aufnahme am Oberrohr, Aufnahme am Hinterbau) überprüfen soll, ob das Hinterrad anschlägt. 
Bei meiner Hardride special kann ich auch nur bestimmte Kombinationen Fahren - bei der tiefsten (Tretlager) Einstellung würde der Reifen voll mit dem Sitzrohr kollidieren (26" Rad). Mit einem 24" müsste das dann eigentlich funktionieren. 
Also: Dämpfer umhängen......und kontrollieren, ob der Reifen ans Sitzrohr knallt....


----------



## michar (17. Juli 2009)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Was wurde am 09er Frame nun verändert das das HR nicht mehr anschlägt? Hab bei mir auch schon ne schöne Delle drin und der Hinterbau wurde noch nicht mal richtig gefordert...




ja genau..der 09er pudel ist fuer 26 zoll gebaut..08 war das nicht so! ich mein ich hab ja mim jürgen in rittershausen persoehnlich drueber geredet..es gibt eine einstellung wos gar kein problem ist....die die die meisten fahren, also max federweg, normales tretlager...da wirds halt knapp je nach reifen/felge (mit ner anderen felge und nem highroller drauf hats bei mir sogar gepasst)! aber passieren kann nichts großes...bis auf die kleine delle und unangenehme geraeusche ! was genau veraendert wurde kann ich nicht sagen...aufgefallen ist mir aufjedenfall das das sitzrohr verlaengert wurde und ein paar kleinigkeiten an der geometrie..kann sein das der drehpunkt am rahmen leicht versetzt wurde..ich glaub am hinterbau selbst wurd nichts geaendert! Fakt ist halt das der 08er pudel mal primaer nicht fuer 26 zoll konzipiert war..
Ich kann auch nur jedem pudel fahrer empfehlen...schmeisst den roco raus oder kauft gleich was gescheites mit...mein uebergangs dhx5 geht um welten besser als selbst mein getunter roco! 

Mein Pudel mal noch da wo er hingehoert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (22. Juli 2009)

So also für alle die es Interessiert, habe gestern meinen Keiler-XA gewogen und so wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, kommt er auf amtliche 18,5kg.
Dacht nicht das es sooo viel ist, aber geht trotzdem gut berghoch.
Gruß und ride free


----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein Sau-update, ich denke, jetzt ist sie fertig.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Juli 2009)

hübsch hübsch!
160er oder 180er Forke? 

Ich find 180 schon einen Ticken zu lang für die Sau.


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juli 2009)

müßte eine 18cm durolux sein oder?

gewicht 
rahmengröße 
und tretlagerhöhe  
würde ich auch gerne noch wissen

und als nicht wildsaufahrer  was ist das für ein rahmen??
trail xa??


----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. Juli 2009)

Ja, ist eine 180er Durolux.

Den Rahmen (Wildsau enduro) hatte ich hier im bikemarkt mal gebraucht gekauft, ist ein 'L' mit Sattelrohr in 'M', passt mir genau.

Tretlagerhöhe bei nicht abgesenkter Gabel ist ca. 37 cm bei der vorletzten Dämpferaufnahme unten.

Das Gewicht liegt laut Personenwaage bei 15,5 Kilo (ohne Gewähr).

Gruss,

Marco

Ach ja, ich will nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Juli 2009)

Das ist die Enduro Sau, die kleine Schwester der Hardride.

Unterschiede:
- leichterer Rohrsatz
- "nur" 180mm Federweg

Die Geo zeigt recht deutlich das Jü, ein Downhiller, die Karre designed hat. 
Mit Enduro hat wie ich finde auch die kleinste Sau nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (25. Juli 2009)

Schön ist Sie aber trotzdem


----------



## Heiko_München (25. Juli 2009)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Sau-update, ich denke, jetzt ist sie fertig.




Hmmmm,

der Rahmen kommt mir ja bekannt vor !

...wenn ich das mal so anschaue  

...und auch LordHelmchen hat recht.... auch die kleinste Sau ist nicht unbedingt NUR ein Endurobike....  

Grüße
Heiko

(Ex-Sauentreiber)


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juli 2009)

wieso du kannst die enduro doch auch mit 14cm hinten ordern denk ich?
hmm doch mal ne sau 
eckdaten 14/14/14/14
14cm vorn(RS revalition)
14cm hinten(monarch)
14 gänge rohloff
14kilo ist zu schaffen


----------



## Heiko_München (25. Juli 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> 14kilo ist zu schaffen



Keine Chance!!! Niemals! ...es sei denn Du sparst an Reifen, etc eklatant ein!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. Juli 2009)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Keine Chance!!! Niemals! ...es sei denn Du sparst an Reifen, etc eklatant ein!



Hallo Heiko, 

das sehe ich genauso und damit wäre auch der Sinn der Sau völlig verfehlt.

(Interessant zu sehen, dass Du hier noch mitliest, wirste etwa rückfällig?)


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juli 2009)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Keine Chance!!! Niemals! ...es sei denn Du sparst an Reifen, etc eklatant ein!


also wir haben ein  nox ed5.5 auf 14kilo gebracht mit rohloff



dt swiss gabel 
rs monarch
syntace lenker vorbau
leaf pedale (ti achse)
stylo oct
tune nabe vorn 
reifen fat albert 
dt swiss 5.1 
avid elexcir cr
gewicht 14,13

alles enduro tauglich 
und das müßte mit einem wildsau enduro auch gehn 
sofern der rahmen 3kilo wiegt

also ich nen enduro überall rauf und fast überall runter nix dicke drops oder hardcore steinfelder prügeln


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Juli 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> also wir haben ein  nox ed5.5 auf 14kilo gebracht mit rohloff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als 1.5 in M, mit Doppelbrückenanschlägen, KeFü Anschlägen und Sitzrohr S ca. 3200g.

Die 14/14/14/14 brachte mich grad zum Schmunzeln.

18/18/18/18

18kg
18cm vorn 
18cm hinten
18 Gänge

So variabel, die Liteviller müssten da doch Pippi in den Augen haben


----------



## Heiko_München (31. Juli 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> also wir haben ein  nox ed5.5 auf 14kilo gebracht mit rohloff
> ........
> und das müßte mit einem wildsau enduro auch gehn
> sofern der rahmen 3kilo wiegt



Also nennn,
der Rahmen in Größe S rein theoretisch schon, aber dann brauchst ne ordentlich lange Sattelstütze.... 60 cm oder so      .... geht nicht... erst gar nicht als Enduro zum bergauffahren....    und ich bin nur 1,79m (klein mit langen Beinen).... Rahmengewicht ist beim _Enduro_ sehr kritisch.... Pulverbeschichtung musst dann schon weglassen!

Hauptproblem für mich bei Alutech immer noch das hohe Übersetzungsverhältnis am Hinterbau.... da geht mit nem Luftdämpfer nicht viel.... leider..... also gleich Titanfeder, etc.....

@Baumschubser: wenn Jürgen nen alpintaugliches Enduro herausbringt, immer......   oder halt nen CheapTrick 

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## rsu (2. August 2009)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Hauptproblem für mich bei Alutech immer noch das hohe Übersetzungsverhältnis am Hinterbau.... da geht mit nem Luftdämpfer nicht viel.... leider..... also gleich Titanfeder, etc.....



Hat sich bei Dir öfter ein Luftdämpfer verabschiedet? Mein Manitou 4way Air macht sich ausgesprochen gut, vor allem bei normalem DH. Hält einwandfrei, wobei er auch nicht im Dauereinsatz ist. Ich sehe das mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis wenig kritisch, seit über 5 Jahren keinen Dämpferausfall.


----------



## böser_wolf (2. August 2009)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Also nennn,
> der Rahmen in Größe S rein theoretisch schon, aber dann brauchst ne ordentlich lange Sattelstütze.... 60 cm oder so      .... geht nicht... erst gar nicht als Enduro zum bergauffahren....    und ich bin nur 1,79m (klein mit langen Beinen).... Rahmengewicht ist beim _Enduro_ sehr kritisch.... Pulverbeschichtung musst dann schon weglassen!
> 
> Hauptproblem für mich bei Alutech immer noch das hohe Übersetzungsverhältnis am Hinterbau.... da geht mit nem Luftdämpfer nicht viel.... leider..... also gleich Titanfeder, etc.....



übersetzungsverhältnis stimmt das ist ein thema 
wenn würd ich mir ne andere wippe fräsen lassen 

größe nein das geht 
60 cm ne 
17,5cm kurbel+40cm rahmen+40cm stütze(10 davon im rahmen)+sattel
macht 89cm schrittlänge 
ich fahr imo ein drössiger mt 09 in "S"
mit einer kind shock is 900  
und bin auch eins 180 groß kein problem 


aber dank kurzarbeit ist das thema eh erstmal vom tisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (6. August 2009)

Heut im Bikepark Hafjell Norwegen






mehr gibts auf www.soulrider-go-north.blogspot.com

uih die bilder sind zu gross also wer den Keiler in Norway sehen will muss die url wählen


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. August 2009)

Hi.
Hab' 'ne neue Gabel und 'ne neue Kurbel:











Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## TheRacer (7. August 2009)

Die Gabel passt da mal richtig geil rein.
Da kann die '10er einpacken.


----------



## Pudelreiter (7. August 2009)

ja der keiler sieht echt super aus 
gewicht warn 17,3 kilo, oder? super aufbau


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. August 2009)

Vielen Dank!
Ja, 17,3kg. Es ist echt unglaublich, wie gut die World Cup in den Rahmen passt. Sieht in echt noch besser aus. 
Am besten ist aber nun das Fahrverhalten und die Federungsperformance. Hatte ja vorher nen Manitou 6-way und ne 888. Ist kein Vergleich mehr!
Werde nun noch wahrscheinlich demnächst auf Sram-Schaltungskomponenten umrüsten. 
Meine e13-Kettenführung hat eine Befestigungsplatte aus Stahl... welche hoffentlich bald einer Carbon-Variante weichen muss. 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2009)

wenn ich das so sehe, muss ich unbedingt mal ein Bike mit Doppelbrücke fahren...

sieht schon geil aus


----------



## Klaus Dieter (12. August 2009)

moin

die post war da - mein hündchen:
bilder vom aufbau folgen

klaus dieter


----------



## mr proper (12. August 2009)

Geile Lackierung!
Mein Köter steht jetz och, geilere Bilder gibs wenn ich mal nich Arbeiten bin und an ne Cam komm
Bin bei 16,65kg mit Pedalen und alles.


----------



## Pudelreiter (12. August 2009)

Booooooah, verdammt geiler Köter 
von meinem gibts demnächst auch wieder neue bilder (wenn die neuen parts da sind)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildsauHardride (12. August 2009)

Schicker Pudel...in RAW gefallen mir die Alutech Bikes am besten 

Gruß


----------



## Maui (12. August 2009)

faste jeden tag gibt Bilder von unseren Keilerchen 
checkt out unseren Roadtrip durch Norwegen und Schweden.
Sind gerde in ARE schweden angekommen 

www.soulrider-go-north.blogspot.com

Ein Bild aus Hafjell Norway


----------



## michar (12. August 2009)

@ mr proper....hehe..schoener pudel..is aber fast identisch mit dem vom rudel! ich haette ne schwarze boxxer auch passender gefunden..aber schon schick...


----------



## S.Jay (19. August 2009)

So hier mal mei vorläufiger Endstand mit neuer Gabel, gedrehter Stütze, gekürzten Leitungen, Bildern nicht auf dem Kopf etc.


----------



## michar (20. August 2009)

mein pudel in frankreich...888 wird bald gegen ne schwarze 2010er boxxer getauscht..


----------



## klana_radikala (21. August 2009)

seeeehr geil das teil, gibts nix dran auszusetzen 
(vor allem der dämpfer ist porno!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. August 2009)

Na, taugt der Dämpfer? 
Der Pudel ist sehr sehr geil.


----------



## michar (21. August 2009)

japp..der taugt !


----------



## Klaus Dieter (23. August 2009)

so hier ma nen bild vom aufbau
kleinigkeiten wie sattelklemme, griffe... weden noch geändert

klaus dieter


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. August 2009)

fettes teil @ michar, gefällt


----------



## WildsauHardride (23. August 2009)

Mein Wildsau Rahmen, neu lackiert 











Gruß Marc


----------



## S.Jay (23. August 2009)

geil schöne Farbe und sag mal ist die 2step neu oder alt


----------



## WildsauHardride (23. August 2009)

Die 2 Step ist eigl. ne solo air 
Wurde von Rock Shox umgebaut, weil die 2step ja immer fritte ging.


----------



## S.Jay (24. August 2009)

cool weil ich eigentlich auch ne 2step wollte die es ja aber zurzeit nicht gibt.
Mit der Solo-Air gehts berghoch aber auch ganz gut.


----------



## mönch (29. August 2009)

muss man bei Alutech aufpreis zahlen wenn man das Bike in raw haben will?


----------



## klana_radikala (31. August 2009)

ne, musst du nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mussso (1. September 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> Geile Lackierung!
> Mein Köter steht jetz och, geilere Bilder gibs wenn ich mal nich Arbeiten bin und an ne Cam komm
> Bin bei 16,65kg mit Pedalen und alles.



Schick,schick!
Wie geht denn so die neue Boxxer?
Ich hab gehört das sie ziemlich trocken ausgeliefer werden, sprich mit zu wenig öl.
Ansonsten irgendwelche Klackergeräusche?


----------



## Pudelreiter (1. September 2009)

mein SlopePudel:


----------



## jonnitapia (1. September 2009)

@musso, hab mir ne Team 2010 kürzlich gekauft. naja ich kann von meiner nur sagen das sie ziemlich mies ist. Arbeitet schwer und langsam, fühlt sich trocken an, kleine Schläge werden nicht verarbeitet etc. Die Zugstufeneinheit funktioniert überhaupt nicht..schick sie morgen wider zurück..wielang es dauert kann ich nich sagen, man munkelt bei Sport Import min 6-8 Wochen weil die keine Ersatzteile mehr haben! Die Race hat nen kompletten Rückruf hat mir heute mein Servicemann erzählt. Mal gespannt was mit dem Rest passiert...echt ne klasse Sache, wenn du 8 Wochen warten kannst ist die Saison schon fast vorbei!

Jetzt mal die Eurobike abwarten was Rock Shox sich da ausdenkt...bei wievielen Team`s das ist kann ich natürlich nicht sagen! Ich spreche hier nur für meine...

Und eingefahren habe ich sie lange genug, also bitte keine Ratschläge..


----------



## michar (1. September 2009)

bin ich froh das ich nich direkt zugeschlagen hab! die 888 laeuft wenigstens ohne probleme! kollege faehrt auch die team..nachdem er oel und fett nachgefuellt hat, weiche federn und den drop stop entfernt hat sogar einigermaßen akzeptabel...


----------



## jonnitapia (1. September 2009)

Ich sag ja, komplette Katastrophe! Ich versteh nich wie so ne Firma solche Sachen abzieht! Ich mein das ist mit das teuerste Produkt was sie verkaufen.


----------



## mr proper (2. September 2009)

Allso meine ging gleich zum Service weil die Zugstufenknöpfe sau schwergängig gingen, hier wurde auch mal alles vernünftig gemacht und nächstes We wird jetz alles mal vernünftig durchgetestet und eingestellt, bis jetz is die Kiste noch kein Meter gerollt Arbeit is manchmal echt was geiles


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. September 2009)

ich glaub meine 08er zocci behalt ich dann doch, scheint ja um welten besser zu laufen als die boxxer


----------



## jonnitapia (2. September 2009)

wie gesagt spreche nur für mich, aber im nachhinein würde ich auch bis ins Frühjahr warten um zu sehen wie sich die Sache entwickelt und was sie dagegen machen!

Ich kenne auch einige bei denen die Gabel gnadenlos gut funktioniert und sie bis ins höchste Loben!


----------



## mönch (2. September 2009)

hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit dem Pudel DH Rahmen mit dem Roco air dämpfer im Renneinsatz? 
Steh grad vor der entscheidung Ob ich roco air oder roco coil nehmen soll, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mussso (3. September 2009)

Dann mal danke für die Auskunft bezüglich Boxxer. Ich werd wohl erstmal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt...


----------



## michar (3. September 2009)

mönch schrieb:


> hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit dem Pudel DH Rahmen mit dem Roco air dämpfer im Renneinsatz?
> Steh grad vor der entscheidung Ob ich roco air oder roco coil nehmen soll, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



janik filter ausm rudel team ist das so gefahren...der war aber dann auch nur maeßig zufrieden und ist schlussendlich auch auf coil umgestiegen!


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (3. September 2009)

ich bin letztes jahr in meinem pudel DH ein roco WC gefahren. ich war garnicht zufrieden. der dämpfer arbeitet wirklich beschissen, ansprechverhalten war schlecht, und er is mir 2 mal "geplatzt". bin auf nen DHX 5.0 mit ProRace-Tuning von MP-Suspension umgestiegen. der unterschied is gewaltig! besseres ansprechverhalten als ein V-10 oder M6, arbeitet total überzeugend und is total sorgenfrei.


----------



## michar (3. September 2009)

kann ich mit meinem elka auch unterstreichen..kein vergleich zum roco..Wobei ich ja uebergangsweise auch den dhx5 gefahren bin und der hat im pudel sehr sehr gut funktioniert..besser als mein getunter roco!


----------



## jonnitapia (11. September 2009)

Falls es jemand interessiert, Zitat vom Servicehändler wegen der Boxxer

_...Wir haben auf der Eurobike erfahren, daß einige Modelle im Bereich der Zugstufendämpfung und der Führungsbuchsen Probleme haben. Es gibt bereits ein überarbeitetes Teil in der Zugstufe welches ausgetauscht wird. Dieses Teil besitzt eine geänderte Dichtung, welche nicht soviel Reibung verursacht. Die Führungsbuchsen werden gleich mit gewechselt, weil sie auch teilweise zu viel Reibung verursachten...._


----------



## mr proper (11. September 2009)

Meine Boxxer macht bis jetz so geil ihren Job einfach ein Traum. Was ich nie gedacht hätt wie geil die Doppelteilig einstelbare Zugstufe geht warum gibs das erst jetz, allso warum erst jetz ne extern/seperate Einstellung für beide Bereiche? Find ich fast nützlicher als ne Seperat einstellbere Low/Highspeed Druckstufe, die aber auch echt gut funzt, bis jetz n Traum die Gabel.
Allerdings is der Roco Air absolut überfordert im Pudel egal hinten is auch nich so wichtig, dazu kommt noch das der Eingelenker wie erwartend ohne ende Stempelt so das die Kiste permanent im Drift steht was ja auch nich wirklich schlecht is.
Mir sträubt sich alles gegen weitere Anbauten wen ich an die Zahl auf der Wage denke aber warscheinlich wird alles auf Stahlfeder und Bmo hinaslaufen.
Andrerseits is dit och allet überbewertet weiß auch nich wie viel schneller man wirklich wird, denke erst mal genügt es das es ordentlich schmatzt wo es mit dem Enduro immer klong gemacht hat
Mal sehn was die Zeit so bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (12. September 2009)

mr proper schrieb:


> Allerdings is der Roco Air absolut überfordert im Pudel egal hinten is auch nich so wichtig, dazu kommt noch das der Eingelenker wie erwartend ohne ende Stempelt so das die Kiste permanent im Drift steht was ja auch nich wirklich schlecht is.
> Mir sträubt sich alles gegen weitere Anbauten wen ich an die Zahl auf der Wage denke aber warscheinlich wird alles auf Stahlfeder und Bmo hinaslaufen.
> Andrerseits is dit och allet überbewertet weiß auch nich wie viel schneller man wirklich wird, denke erst mal genügt es das es ordentlich schmatzt wo es mit dem Enduro immer klong gemacht hat
> Mal sehn was die Zeit so bringt.




ja..das mit dem roco war zu erwarten! ich bin den pudel ja mit und ohne bma gefahren...beispielsweise in rittershausen hab ich kaum bis gar nix stempeln gemerkt....unangenehm wirds halt auf bremswellen usw! im endeffekt machts einen vllt nicht shcneller...aber sicherer! man hat einfach das gefuehl auf mehr reserve, fuehlt sich wohler und laesst die bremse dann doch eher offen! ich bin aufjedenfall sehr zufrieden mit meinem fahrwerk aktuell...mit bma...
werd meinen pudel auch noch abspecken jetzt...titanfeder kommt mir keine mehr rann..allerdings ist die neue boxxer geordert und bei der kurbel wird sich auch was tun..


----------



## Kompostman (12. September 2009)

Sonst versuch doch noch mal den DHX 5.o Air. Mit dem bin ich im 901 mehr als zufrieden. Der geht meiner Meinung nach sogar noch besser als mein Roco WC im Keiler.

Hast du schon mal über die Bremsmomentabstützung nachgedacht?


----------



## jonnitapia (26. September 2009)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Falls es jemand interessiert, Zitat vom Servicehändler wegen der Boxxer
> 
> _...Wir haben auf der Eurobike erfahren, daß einige Modelle im Bereich der Zugstufendämpfung und der Führungsbuchsen Probleme haben. Es gibt bereits ein überarbeitetes Teil in der Zugstufe welches ausgetauscht wird. Dieses Teil besitzt eine geänderte Dichtung, welche nicht soviel Reibung verursacht. Die Führungsbuchsen werden gleich mit gewechselt, weil sie auch teilweise zu viel Reibung verursachten...._



So meine Boxxer is nun wider da, hat ziemlich genau 4 Wochen gedauert über Hartje, bei Sport Import wären es min 6-8 Wochen gewesen! Nach den letzten Tagen bin ich echt zufrieden mit der Gabel, Feinabstimmung dauert zwar noch nen bisschen, aber bis jetzt fühlt sich die Gabel sehr gut an!


----------



## fox-ranger (5. Oktober 2009)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, komplette Katastrophe! Ich versteh nich wie so ne Firma solche Sachen abzieht! Ich mein das ist mit das teuerste Produkt was sie verkaufen.


das stimmt so nicht. die boxxer2010 team ist eine der billigeren dh gabeln und einzige die den anfang und end rebound einstallen kann und wenn sie upgedatet ist, ist es eine hammer gabel.
das update kann bei sram gratis bestellt werden!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Xd4BQ2ghE&feature=youtube_gdata"]YouTube - 2010 RockShox BoXXer Update Shortcuts[/ame]

der keiler ist ein hammer rahmen bin mir auch am überlegen...


----------



## stephan.n (5. Oktober 2009)

So jetzt hab ich auch ein "Schweinchen" 

Ganze 15 Kilo Schwer





Morgen wird ausgeritten....


----------



## michar (5. Oktober 2009)

bis auf die marzocchi vorne sehr schoen..die optik ist so kacke mit den decals...abartig


----------



## michar (5. Oktober 2009)

dafuer find ich den rahmen umso schoener


----------



## jonnitapia (5. Oktober 2009)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht. die boxxer2010 team ist eine der billigeren dh gabeln und einzige die den anfang und end rebound einstallen kann und wenn sie upgedatet ist, ist es eine hammer gabel.
> das update kann bei sram gratis bestellt werden!



Eine der billigeren? Also bitte, wenn ich für kanpp 900 Euro ne Gabel kauf und diese nichtmal anständig mit Öl befüllt und gefettet ist dann is das eine Katastrophe! Klar kosten Bos Dorado oder Fox fast das doppelte aber 900 Euro sind auch ne Menge Geld..

Hab sie jetzt ja wider, sie funktioniert 1a, bin jetzt auch zufrieden. Habe oben auch extra betont das ich dies nur auf meine Gabel bezogen habe!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Oktober 2009)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht. die boxxer2010 team ist eine der billigeren dh gabeln und einzige die den anfang und end rebound einstallen kann und wenn sie upgedatet ist, ist es eine hammer gabel.
> das update kann bei sram gratis bestellt werden!
> YouTube - 2010 RockShox BoXXer Update Shortcuts
> 
> der keiler ist ein hammer rahmen bin mir auch am überlegen...



900 Euro sind nicht günstig, geschweige denn billig. Für 900 Euro kann man ein Produkt erwarten das man nicht erst mit einer NotOp auf der Werkbank zur Funktion bringen muss. Dies ist einfach nur lächerlich.

Als Vergleich - eine alte 888 funktioniert auch gut (hubabhängige Zugstufe, da kann man auch mit einem Versteller leben) und wird einem teilweise in gutem Zustand für 300 Euro hinterhergeworfen. DAS ist günstig und billig.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## S.Jay (7. Oktober 2009)

@stephan schöne Sau hast Du da.
Was sind denn das für Laufräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan.n (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke 

sind die Alutech FX Laufräder in Weiß.

Bike ist ein Traum... 

für mich wirklich die "Eierlegende Wollmilch(wild)sau!"

Geht gut zum Tourenfahren und im Bikepark braucht man sich 
auch nicht verstecken.

Für einen Hardcore Downhiller oder Freerider ist es bestimmt nicht das richtige Bike, aber zum fahren ohne Stoppuhr, geht das trotzdem.

Danke Jürgen für das geile Bike, weiter so....


----------



## S.Jay (8. Oktober 2009)

Ja dachte ich mir schon, die selben hab ich nämlch auch, hast Du die Felgen in 28mm oder 32mm Breite?


----------



## rsu (8. Oktober 2009)

stephan.n schrieb:


> Ganze 15 Kilo Schwer



Kein Wunder mit Nobby Nic  ...aber je nach Einsatzbereich sicher ok. Viel Spass damit


----------



## Johnny Jape (8. Oktober 2009)

schaltwerk, kassette und pedale neu


----------



## 2und4zig (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag dein Fahrrad seeehr


----------



## Wipp (9. Oktober 2009)

ja feiner keiler, sag mal wo bleibt da die waage stehen?


----------



## Johnny Jape (9. Oktober 2009)

bei 20,8kg
fast 1/5 des fahrergewichts von daher ok 
leichtbau steht bei mir nicht unbedingt an 1. stelle
und falls wieder die frage aufkommen sollte, warum tifeder bei dem gewicht, es gab halt keine 500er stahlfeder für 3,5"


----------



## trailsau (9. Oktober 2009)

S.Jay schrieb:


> Ja dachte ich mir schon, die selben hab ich nämlch auch, hast Du die Felgen in 28mm oder 32mm Breite?


 
sind 32mm




rsu schrieb:


> Kein Wunder mit Nobby Nic  ...aber je nach Einsatzbereich sicher ok. Viel Spass damit


 
sind schon runter  hab meine RQ 2.4 draufgezogen.

Mehrgewicht +400g, aber noch völlig im Rahmen...


----------



## Piefke (9. Oktober 2009)

Meine Sau mit neuer Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (13. Oktober 2009)

Das Dingens ist ein echtes Schmuckstück.


----------



## rsu (15. Oktober 2009)

@Piefke: schön mal wieder eine alte Hardride hier zu sehen  Hab das gleiche Modell schon seit 5 Jahren und bin immer noch begeistert.


----------



## michar (15. Oktober 2009)

mein pudel..ab naechster woche mit race face atlas fr :


----------



## entlebucher (15. Oktober 2009)

rsu spricht mir aus em Herzen! Nette Farbe!
Mein treuer Hardride-Rahmen fristet auch noch sein tristes Dasein als Türstopper im Keller Das wär doch ein nettes Winterprojekt... die Ideen schwirren nur so durch meinen Kopf... wär mal Zeit für eine Restauration!


----------



## cmaucksch (15. Oktober 2009)

moin,

Seit gut drei Jahren war meine Sau jetzt unverändert. Jetzt gabs gleich einige Teile auf einmal:

Gabel: 2006er 66sl  -> 2010 Boxxer race (gebraucht)
Dämpfer: DT Swiss HVR 200  ->  Marzocchi roco tst r
Sattel: Selle iatla t1 -> bontrager 
Sattelklemme: Alutech -> Hope
Steuersatz: Alutech -> reset VAN5 shorty 
Vorbau: Blackspire 500 -> sixpack directmount
Reifen: Big Betty -> Muddy Marry 2.5
Lenker: ist im momment noch ein billig Ding von Biekmailorder drauf, kommt noch ein Raceface


Jetzt ist mir die Sau eigentlich ein bisschen zu weiß, mal sehen, vielleicht schick ich sie zu Alutech und lass den Rahmen neu lackieren.

Bei den Muddy Marry  bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, sind schon sehr schwer, ich fahr mit dem Rad ja auch Touren.
Eventuell kauf ich mir noch einen leichteren Laufradsatz mit leichten Reifen zum Wechsel zwischen Bikepark und FR-Tour.

Nächstes Jahr muss auch mal eine leichtere Kurbel her, jetzt hab ich aber erst mal genug ausgegeben

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Piefke (15. Oktober 2009)

cmaucksch schrieb:


> Sattelklemme: Alutech -> Hope
> Reifen: Big Betty -> Muddy Marry 2.5



Das hab ich auch geacht.
Die Big Bettys kommen nur noch drauf, wenn es auf längere Touren geht.
Vom Grip und Durchschlagschutz sind die MM deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmaucksch (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

bin heute das erste mal bisschen vor der Haustüre rumgerollt. Ich wohne in München, direkt an der Isar, da haben wir ein paar ganz nette Trails mit ein paar Stufen. Mit der neun Boxxer und dem Rocco ist es schon ein ordentlicher Unterschied zu vorher.
Allerdings schleift die Kette, wenn sie vorne unten und hinten oben ist an den Seitenstollen der Muddy Merries. Ist bei langen Radstand wirklich recht stark, bei kurzem Radstand ist es erträglich.
Ist das Normal?

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Piefke (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab das Problem bei meinem Speci Reifen 2,7 24" kurzer Radstand nicht. Passt der 2,5er MM in 26" denn sauber rein - zwei Kumpels haben da auf 2,35" gewechselt.


----------



## flyingscot (15. Oktober 2009)

@cmaucksch: Bist du sicher, dass der Reifen beim Einfedern nicht gegen das Sitzrohr kommt?

Bei meiner 2008er Wildsau klappt es mit nem 2.5-Maxxis (=2.35 Schwalbe) ganz gut -- bei langem Radstand und im 2. Loch der unteren Dämpferbefestigung (von vorn gezählt).


----------



## cmaucksch (16. Oktober 2009)

moin,

ne bin mir nicht 100% sicher, ich hab ganz leichte Spuren am Sitzrohr, beim fahren hab ich noch nie was gemerkt . Werde es demnächst testen, die neue Feder ist gerade angekommen, wenn ich die alte rausbaue, dann guck ich mal. Um nie neu Feder auszubauen muss ich leider die Hülsen rauspressen, sind nicht einfach "lose" rein gesteckt, sondern ein einzelne 5cm lange eingepresst.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Deleted 104857 (17. Oktober 2009)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem bei meinem Speci Reifen 2,7 24" kurzer Radstand nicht. Passt der 2,5er MM in 26" denn sauber rein - zwei Kumpels haben da auf 2,35" gewechselt.



Nö, 2,5er MM und kurzer Radstand geht (zumindest bei mir) nicht, da dreht sich gar nix mehr.


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi.
Mein Keiler (17,3kg):





Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Wipp (24. Oktober 2009)

immer wieder schön (leicht) anzusehen


----------



## WildsauHardride (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieses Wochenende, habe ich meine Sau endlich fertig bekommen 

Hat zwar etwas gedauert, bis ich alles zusammen hatte, hat sich aber gelohnt...echt ein toller Rahmen.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Wipp (26. Oktober 2009)

Schön geworden, stimmig aufgebaut.
(einziger kritikpunkt:der Sattel)
Gewicht?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Oktober 2009)

echt ne schöne Sau geworden, das Gewicht dürfte ob der diversen Schwerbauparts wohl etwas höher liegen.

Ich halt mich hier erstmal mit den Fotos zurück, ihr dürft aber gespannt sein. Zielstellung ist jetzt Leichtbau für den 100kg Mann. Das Ergebnis gibts dann im Jänner. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildsauHardride (26. Oktober 2009)

Gewogen hab ich die Sau zwar noch nicht, schätze aber sie wiegt um die 18Kg.
Sattel stammt noch aus meinem alten Bike...bin noch auf der suche nach einem neuen 

Trotz des Gewichtes, kommt die Sau erstaunlich gut die Berge hoch 

Gruß


----------



## S.Jay (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey schönes Teil und schöne Farben.
Tja da sieht man mal wieder wie vielseitig die Viecher doch sind. Meist Bleischwer aber trotzdem gut Berghoch zu fahren.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Oktober 2009)

S.Jay schrieb:


> Hey schönes Teil und schöne Farben.
> Tja da sieht man mal wieder wie vielseitig die Viecher doch sind. Meist Bleischwer aber trotzdem gut Berghoch zu fahren.



Wahrscheinlich weil der Hinterbau sinnvoll konstruiert ist 
(und das gar ohne TLA Anhängsel am Namen!)

MfG
Stefan

(P.S.: TLA = Three Letter Acronym ala VPP, FSR, FRS, 4PL, 4LX usw usw)


----------



## mr proper (6. November 2009)

War heut bei geilstem Wetter im Wald die Trails aufforsten. 
Hab gleich mal die Gelegenheit genutzt mein kleinen *******r abzulichten







Leider auf dem geilsten Bild nich komplett


----------



## Pudelreiter (6. November 2009)

schöner *******r 
gefällt mir echt gut, was wiegtsn?


----------



## Kompostman (6. November 2009)

Schick das Baby! Dann freu ich mich mal auf nächstes WE!


----------



## mr proper (6. November 2009)

Pudelreiter schrieb:


> schöner *******r
> gefällt mir echt gut, was wiegtsn?



Hab grade noch mal nachgewogen weil mir die heut frölich verkündeten 16kg doch n bissel wenig erschienen beim objektivem Handvergleichswiegen mit anderen Bikes. Die Nadel blieb jetz bei 16,6 Stehen hab ich mich allso ganz schönens Stückchen vertan Aber egal trotzdem noch leicht genug.


----------



## Johnny Jape (6. November 2009)

dickes gefährt


----------



## Kompostman (7. November 2009)

Aha, war auch schon etwas geschockt nach deiner Gewichtsangabe gestern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pudelreiter (7. November 2009)

16,6 is eh super . meiner wiegt momentan ca 16,2-16,3 womit ich sehr zufrieden bin


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. November 2009)

Sehr schöner Pudel


----------



## S.Jay (8. November 2009)

Geiles Teil und extrem leicht, im vergleich zu meinen 18kg. Wie fahren sich eigentlich die Kaiser-Reifen?


----------



## ktm-chriZ (8. November 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/506654





So neues Update 

-Holzfeller Kurbel
-Holzfeller Lenker
-Holzfeller Pedale
-Magura Stahlflexleitung
-Sram X.9 Shifter + Schaltwerk

Ansonsten nix neues


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. November 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei:




*NICHT meins, ktm-chriZ seins!*


----------



## 2und4zig (9. November 2009)

Ein wirklich schickes Rad! 
Nach meinem Geschmack sollten die weißen Teile noch silbern oder schwarz werden, dann wäre es noch besser. Aber auch so ist es schon sehr gut.

Der Pudel oben gefällt mir sehr gut bis auf das weiß. Ich mag kein weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (9. November 2009)

S.Jay schrieb:


> Geiles Teil und extrem leicht, im vergleich zu meinen 18kg. Wie fahren sich eigentlich die Kaiser-Reifen?



Sehr geil,
sind aber auch super schnell runter.
Haben halt ne extrem weiche Mischung die aber bei Kälte kaum verhärtet.
Sie schmieren aber auch im gegensatz zu zb, Muddy Mary's sehr wenig da die Stollen nich ganz so hoch und sehr breit sind. Bei Trockenheit wie bei Nässe wirklich sehr geil und viel Grip dazu rollen sie auch noch gut. Was aber nich kommen darf is Schlamm da gibts deutlich bessere Reifen. Die Kaiser setzen sich zwar nich zu, schmieren dan aber deutlich da sie auf der Pampe gut rumschwimmen und kaum bis zum festen Untergund durchdringen.
Bis jetz fahr ich bei 70kg ca. 1,4Bar und hab noch kein Durchschlag hab aber auch noch nix großeres verschissen könnt mir vorstellen das zwischen den Kaiser und nem Dubbleply Welten liegen da die wirklich nich die Schwersten sind. Allso n wirklich der geileste Sommerallroundreifen den ich bis jetz hatte, und glaub so langsam hab ich wirklich viel durch.
Bei den Witterungsverhältnissen zur Zeit, mit Dauerregen und mit Wasser gesättigten Böden, würd ich eher auf ein anderes Pferd setzen.
Hoffe weitergeholfen zu haben.
Schöne grüße aus der Mutterstadt


----------



## S.Jay (11. November 2009)

Ja danke schonmal, fahre ja zurzeit noch Big Betty und wollte in nächster Zeit auf Rubber Queen umsteigen. Bin aber am überlegen, ob bei der Witterung der Kaiser oder der Rain King nicht besser wären.


----------



## Wipp (18. November 2009)

habe ein wenig umgebaut, wieder Richtung Freeridebike.
Neue Totem(mit MissionDH und 1 1/8 Zoll nur in weiss), neuen Laufradsatz und die Decals etwas angepasst. Ich muss zwar durch die tiefere Front mehr ziehen, habe aber bedeutend mehr Druck in der Kurve. Diese Gabel ist bis jetzt(3x LocalDH getestet) einfach gut. Beim Pedalieren bockhart, sobald man allerdings in die Mitte des Bikes rückt, richtig schön sensibel.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. November 2009)

saugeil!

Gewicht?


----------



## Wipp (19. November 2009)

habe leider keine Möglichkeit das zu ermitteln. auf jeden fall ca 1,4kg leichter als vorher. Hoffe ich bin damit endlich unter 19kg gekommen zu sein.(Reifen sind die Faltversion und Schläuche 13D)


----------



## rsu (19. November 2009)

Schick


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. November 2009)

Schön massiv, damit kann schön durch Unterholz pflügen


----------



## rsu (20. November 2009)

Gewicht liegt bei 14,9kg:


----------



## Wipp (20. November 2009)

sehr schön, vermisst du denn bergab etwas gegenüber deiner alten Sau?


----------



## WildsauHardride (21. November 2009)

Sehr schick, die Farben wirken sehr stimmig.

Über die Parts braucht man auch nicht streiten...hätte mir selbst auch sehr gefallen das Enduro, wobei ich auch die Reserven meiner Wildsau schätze 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (21. November 2009)

Danke und für anspruchsvolles Gelände habe ich immer noch meine Hardride


----------



## Piefke (22. November 2009)

letzten Sonntag nach einem Tag in Horni Krupka:


----------



## Wipp (22. November 2009)

so muss das aussehen
rock on


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. November 2009)

rsu schrieb:


> Danke und für anspruchsvolles Gelände habe ich immer noch meine Hardride



Auch die Enduro ist definitiv kein Leichtgewicht und steckt gut was weg.

Ich empfehle dir aber auch auf alle Fälle einen Stahlfederdämpfer, der kleine DT Swiss kann den Hinterbau der Babysau nicht befeuern, ist IMO untauglich. Ich finde mit dem kleinen Luftdämpfer kastrierst du dir die schöne Kinematik des Hinterbaus, 
der Dämpfer sitzt mittig im Rahmen so das man das Gewicht eh nicht merkt, ein Roco würde dem Bike viel viel besser stehen.

(hatte schon drin: Roco, Swinger, Fox Float, wieder Swinger ----> Roco als Endlösung)


----------



## Team Freak 123 (22. November 2009)

nice pics hier!, übrigens wer einen keiler will, verkauf meinen. einfach anschreiben, alles andere demnächst im bikemarkt. ride on grüße


----------



## rsu (23. November 2009)

@Lord Helmchen: Kann Dir nicht ganz zustimmen. Was Luftdämpfer angeht so bin ich bislang Fox Float, Manitou 4way Air, RS Pearl und jetzt DT XM180 gefahren. Der DT spricht sensationell an und fühlt sich bislang sehr harmonisch an. Das Enduro muss für mich leicht sein, für schwere Abfahrten gibts die Hardride mit DHX Coil.


----------



## böser_wolf (23. November 2009)

was wiegt der enduro rahmen ???
selbst gewogen

ne idee wäre auch eine titanfeder senkt das gewicht heftig
aber reißt auch ein loch in  den geldbeutel


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> was wiegt der enduro rahmen ???
> selbst gewogen
> 
> ne idee wäre auch eine titanfeder senkt das gewicht heftig
> aber reißt auch ein loch in  den geldbeutel



Bei mir in M mit S Sitzrohr, schwarz eloxiert, 1.5, Kefü Anschlägen, Doppelbrückenanschlägen (!) grob *3250g*. Muss aber nochmal genau nachwiegen wenns im Winter in den Komplettumbau geht. 

Diverse Titanfeder über Jü Direktvertrieb 150 Euro, doppelt so teuer wie ne Fox Stahlfeder. Preis/Leistung is immer noch ********, aber besser als Schraubentuning  

@RSU - Gut, ich geh bei meiner EnduroSau grad federwegstechnisch  ans (mit Jü-abgekärte) Limit und schau wie leicht ich das Package bekomme. Im Frühjahr gibts ein Ergebnis. Und diesen Federwegswahn versuche ich mit einer ausgeklügelten Ventilbelegung in den Griff zu kriegen. Da bietet sich der Roco exzellent an.  MIt dem DHX kann ich übrigens auch nix anfangen, da ist ja nix drin was wirklich dämpfen kann.  Ich hab echt eine seltsame Popometer Stellung!

Von den Luftdämpfern fand ich den Swinger X4 am besten, bis auf den obligatorischen Durchschlag bei gröberen Fahrfehlern  hat der immer alles gut überstanden. 

Aber genug davon, hier gehört hier im Januar nur noch das Ergebnis rein


----------



## rsu (23. November 2009)

Wie sich der DT auf Dauer hält muss ich auch erst mal sehen. Angenehm finde ich zum hochfahren die Blockierung die mein Manitou 4way Air (nicht Swinger X4) leider nicht hat, sonst fühlt sich der Manitou top an im Hinterbau. 

Hab von meinem Enduro SL Rahmen (Ausfräsungen am Hinterbau und 31.6 Sitzrohr, M mit S Sitzrohr, Alu natur, 1 1/8 Steuerrohr, Führungen für Rohloff, Titanschrauben) leider nicht das Nacktgewicht, mit Steuersatz (Acros) ca 3300g. Also kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. November 2009)

rsu schrieb:


> Wie sich der DT auf Dauer hält muss ich auch erst mal sehen. Angenehm finde ich zum hochfahren die Blockierung die mein Manitou 4way Air (nicht Swinger X4) leider nicht hat, sonst fühlt sich der Manitou top an im Hinterbau.
> 
> Hab von meinem Enduro SL Rahmen (Ausfräsungen am Hinterbau und 31.6 Sitzrohr, M mit S Sitzrohr, Alu natur, 1 1/8 Steuerrohr, Führungen für Rohloff, Titanschrauben) leider nicht das Nacktgewicht, mit Steuersatz (Acros) ca 3300g. Also kein Leichtgewicht.



Ich hab die hochschaltbare Plattform beim X4 nie benutzt und nie vermisst. Beim Roco wünscht man sich aber manchmal ein wenig mehr LSC, hab aber keine Lust das rein zu shimmen da der BlowOff sonst zu spät kommt.

Viel Erfolg mit dem DT, ich befürchte nur die Sau ist ZU dämpferfreindlich für das arme kleine Ding. die 3.6er Übersetzung solltest du lieber nicht ausprobieren


----------



## Jeff-Banks (11. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal meine Sau
Bevor es zum Sattel und Schaltwerk Kritik hagelt:

Das Schaltwerk ist nur eine Übergangslösung und der Sattel ist zwar nicht der Schönste aber super wenns mal länger dauert (den Berg rauf).


----------



## Thomas (11. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

